#ubuntu-de 2011-08-08
<Cyber1005> huhu, versuche schon lange bei keepassx den Browser firefox als webbrowser einzufügen. mein problem ist ich finde den starter für den firefox nicht, wo ist der versteckt oder wie muss ich da vor gehen?
<johannes-gateway> hi, ich sitz hier grad an meinem router und krieg leider kein wlan hin, hostapd will nicht starten, ich bekomme die fehler meldung: "rmdir[ctrl_interface]: Not a directory" in /etc/hostapd.conf hab ich dahinter /var/run/hostapd eingegeben, ich habe mich an die anleitung von wiki.ubuntuusers gehalten
<bullgard4_> '~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; Extrahiere Vorlagen aus Paketen.' Welchen Zweck haben Vorlagen aus Paketen?
<skynix>  moin moin
<bullgard4_> skynix: gm!
<tuvok> guten morgen
<tuvok> jemand anwesend, der mir sagen kann wieso ich ubuntu 10.4.2 oder 11.04 nicht installieren kann? ich bleibe immer bei schritt 4 stehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation
<tuvok> der zeigt mir keine partitionen an oder freien speicher.. 
<tuvok> habe in der shell mal dmesg angeschaut und die festplatte findet er wohl
<bullgard4_> tuvok: Mein Rat: Brich den Installationsvorgang ab! (Auch wenn das sehr schmerzlich ist.) Boote von einer Ubuntu-Live-CD und untersuche Deine Festplatte mittels GParted. Du kannst auch mittels GParted partionieren, wenn Deine Festplatte in ordnung ist.
<bullgard4_> Dann erneut versuchen, Ubuntu zu installieren
<tuvok> also ich habe die platte schon partitioniert gehabt
<tuvok> mit ner grml cd zum test ob sie ok ist
<tuvok> das ging..
<tuvok> hm aber wieso ist es so kompliziert eine leere festplatte zu partitionieren hm
<tuvok> dachte das ubuntu setup bekommts hin?
<tuvok> ist die live cd was anderes als wenn ich mir http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download <- das hier sauge?
<bullgard4_> tuvok: Nein. Das ist praktisch dasselbe.
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> tuvok: was ist das fuern storage controler?
<mgolisch> und sieht er die platten wirklich?
<RichyW> hey nach einem upgrade von ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04, bleibt mein lappi beim booten stehen und zeigt mir an das die festplatte / nicht bereit oder nicht vorhanden ist, wie kann ich vorgehen?
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: also er fällt in die initramfs-busybox?
<RichyW> LetoThe2nd: keine Ahnung was das ist, der fragt mich warte, s zu über springen oder m zum manuellen einbinden
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: ne, das meinte ich nicht. dann nicht mein verdacht, sry.
<RichyW> da muss es doch eine log geben, weiß aber nicht wo und welche
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: tendenziell solltest du mit m ja in eine shell kommen, da kannst du dich dann umsehen.
<RichyW> LetoThe2nd: nach was soll ich da suchen, also wie gehe ich da vor? habe mir die fstab angeschaut und da sind beide einträge vorhanden
<jokrebel> hi
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: wenn dann zb. mal dmesg, ob da irgendwas drin ssteht das verzögerungen zeigt. oder überprüfen ob die partitions UUIDs _sicher_ _ganz_ _genau_ zu denen in der fstab passen
<RichyW> LetoThe2nd: also mit dmesg zeigt er mir an das /dev/sda5 gemountet ist und wenn ich df -a angebe sehe ich das sda5 als / gemountet ist, also scheint mit / eigentlich alles in ordnung?
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: keine ahnung. wie gesagt, meine eigentliche vermutung ists wohl nicht, und ich bin nur mit einem auge da. ich kann dir ein paar denkanstösse geben, aber viel mehr wohl nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: falls es aussieht als ob einfach eine platte/ein controller zu lang braucht, kannst ja bei den kernelparametern mal rootdelay=60 oder 90 oder so mit übergeben und schauen obs dann tut. *glaskugel*
<RichyW> LetoThe2nd: Denkanstöße sind meistens sehr hilfreich, weil ich manchmal einfach nicht weiß nach was ich suchen muss! sehe jetzt df -a das auch home jetzt gemountet ist, aber ohne swap wird der ja nicht booten können oder?
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: booten ohne swap ist kein problem.
<RichyW> LetoThe2nd: ok dann liegt es nicht daran
<RichyW> LetoThe2nd: muss für die swap partition die UUID in fstab eingetragen sein? Die zwei anderen UUIDs passen
<LetoThe2nd> RichyW: 'müssen' tust du für swap gar nichts, den kannst du zu testzwecken auch mal auskommentieren in der fstab. die mühle muss auch ohne tun.
<deem> ich hab hier eine kleine synclösung. auf meinem rechner (ubuntu 10.04) hab ich per smbshare eine ntfsfreigabe gemountet. diese synchroniziere ich nun mit meinem rechner und meinem laptop per unison. das problem: sobald ich auf meinem linuxrechner eine datei erstelle, muss ich sie zuerst rechtemäßig anpassen, da ich sonst bei der übertragung den fehler bekomme, dass er die rechte nicht setzen könne. kann man das irgendwie zurechtfrickeln? :D
<LetoThe2nd> deem: lustige kombination aus chmod und incron/inotify ;-)
<deem> wie meinen?
<dadrc> Oder gucken, ob Unison 'nen Switch hat, Rechte zu ignorieren – auf 'nem NTFS-Share bringen sie dir eh nichts
<harry_> hey...any one has any information on how the system works when i select langauge at the time of login???
<dadrc> ,german? harry_ 
<shetlandpony> harry_: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<harry_> not US...
<deem> ok. son switch scheint es zu geben. -dontchmod. werd ich beim nächsten mal gleich testen =)
<tuvok> mgolisch sorry ich war im bett... wo ich auch gleich wieder hin verschwinde.. werde mich nachher noch mal melden.. dann schau ich mal was das für nen Controller ist..
<deem> ich hab hier einen laptop mit ubuntu 11.04. ich starte den wm manuell per startx. wie bring ich die kiste dazu, dass man nicht per strg+alt+f1 auf das tty1 wechseln kann, um dort den xserver neuzustarten. oder kann ich irgendwie das tty1 nach dem befehl startx sperren, sodass man nur noch mit passwort an das tty kommt?
<ppq> deem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#Abschalten-von-Textkonsolen
<frostschutz> deem: vielleicht nohup startx & logout? warum nicht gleich xdm oder so nehmen?
 * mirkux erschließt sich gerade nicht der Sinn der Aktion
<sash_> deem: Sagte ich dir das nicht schon? startx & exit. Fertig.
<BigKing> Hallo, habe im Verzeichnis /home/user/Desktop eine Datei namens aquotq.user
<BigKing> was ist das bzw. ich habe sie nicht angelegt (selbst / aktiv). Kann ich die löschen?
<BigKing> ist mein Lokaler Rechner, bei dem ich aktiv kein Quota eingerichtet habe.
<sash_> Auf dem Desktop hätte die eh wenig verloren.
<sash_> Wem gehört die?
<neukadmin> hi, ich verscuhe gerade einen wlan router nach wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router aufzubauen, es klappt auch alles soweit, nur dass hostapd sich nicht starten will, unter ipfire hat es aber funktioniert, wo finde ich da fehlermeldungen?
<neukadmin> also sudo service hostapd start bringt nur ein fail, wie sehe ich da mehr?
<mgolisch> schau rein was er da ausfuehrt?
<mgolisch> in die upstart service definition
<neukadmin> wie mache ich das_
<neukadmin> ?
<mgolisch> /etc/init/name.conf ?
<mgolisch> also wohl sowas wie hostap.conf
<neukadmin> mhm das kann doch das problem sein: in init ist nichts aber in init.d findet sich hostapd
<mgolisch> okay dann ist es wohl kein upstart dienst
<mgolisch> schau dir halt das initsript an
<ppq> neukadmin: grep mal dein syslog nach hostapd sonst
<neukadmin> ppq findet er nichts
<neukadmin> ich hab mir das init skript jetzt auch mal angeschaut, also die datein auf die er da verweist passen auch
<neukadmin> und wenn ich das skript mit /etc/init.d/hostapd start starte kommt auch nur ein fail und keine fehlermeldung
<mgolisch> ja klar
<mgolisch> die idee war halt das du den befehl manuell ausfuehrst
<neukadmin> ja hab ich ja zweimal einmal mit service und einmal ueber init.d
<mgolisch> das ist das selbe
<mgolisch> und ich meinte den befehl manuell ausfuehren
<mgolisch> der in dem initscript aufgerufen wird
<neukadmin> aso
<neukadmin> :-D so hats funktioniert, war ein typo in der config, wieder was ueber initskripts gelernt ^^
<neukadmin> danke
<deem> sash_: ach der xserver läuft weiter wenn man das tty wiedr verlässt?
<tuvok> mgolisch wie find ich des raus auf der console was für nen controller ich habe?
<tuvok> dann kann ich dir sagen was ich für einen habe
<mgolisch> lspci?
<sash_> deem: War bei mir immer so. Ich hab das lange unter Debian genau so gemacht.
<tuvok> aso oke
<deem> sash_: tatsache. X läuft und tty1 ist gesperrt. vielen dank =)
<sash_> Büdde.
<tuvok> mgolisch Intel Corporation 82801DB
<mgolisch> ist das nen fakeraid?
<mgolisch> du sagtest er sieht die disks? aber fdisk usw kann nicht drauf zugreifen?
<tuvok> richtig
<tuvok> ähm hm.. also ne 2te platte steckt drin ist aber nicht angeschlossen
<tuvok> dmesg |grep sd sagt mir auch das da eine sda platte is mit 80gb genau die größe meiner platte er erkennt auch das es ne seagate is usw..
<mgolisch> ist die platte leer?
<tuvok> is nen P4 system von Siemens war mal als server im gebrauch..
<tuvok> ja .. 
<mgolisch> komisch
<tuvok> also ich hab die mal mit grml partitioniert weils mit dem fdisk von der ubuntu cd nicht ging
<mgolisch> und wieso nicht?
<tuvok> er kann nicht drauf zugreifen
<tuvok> also sagt das ubunut
<tuvok> mit grml cfdisk gehts
<tuvok> da konnt ich partitionen erstellen 
<mgolisch> und was genau war der fehler?
<mgolisch> sieht er dann denn die angelegten partionen?
<tuvok> das is ja mein prob er sieht keine angelegten partitionen
<tuvok> auch wenn ich die platte leer lasse
<tuvok> also alle partitionen lösche
<tuvok> findet er sie nicht
<tuvok> obwohl sie ja mit dmesg angezeigt wird
<tuvok> irgendwie is das ne katze.. die sich selbst beisst..
<mgolisch> komisch
<tuvok> ja :(
<tuvok> ich versuch mal
<mgolisch> was war da vorher drauf?
<tuvok> mit der shell da netzwerk hin zu bekommen..
<tuvok> windows..
<tuvok> und dann kann ich besser posten
<mgolisch> ich wuerd einfach mal mit /dev/zero ueberschreiben die ersten paar mb der platte, damit er ne neue partitiontabelle anlegen muss
<tuvok> also wenn ich die doch alle lösche mit fdisk
<tuvok> dann müssten die doch weg sein?
<mgolisch> naja dann ist die partionstabelle ja tritzdem noch da
<mgolisch> also sowas wie dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=10 oder so
<mgolisch> du solltest unbedingt die richtige platte da angeben
<mgolisch> fals noch andere drin sind wo irgendwas drauf ist
<tuvok> ich hab alles ab es ist nur die eine platte drin
<tuvok> ich habe auch nichts mit raid gefunden im bios
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ich wuerd einfach mal den anfang der platte ueberschreiben
<BigKing> sash_, sorry, hatte den falschen Channel offen, daher hab ich die Frage erste jetzt gesehen...
<BigKing> die Datei aquota.user gehört mir (lt. Kubuntu)
<tuvok> so wie du oben beschrieben hast?
<mgolisch> ja
<tuvok> ok mom
<tuvok> opening /dev/sda Permission denied
<tuvok> *seuf*Z
<tuvok> das lustige is das es mit ubuntu net geht aber mit grml.. also das ich da die partitionen erstellen konnte..
<tuvok> muss ich wohl mit grml mal starten und den befehl ausführen?
<mgolisch> tuvok: du bist root?
<tuvok> naja 
<tuvok> ups
<tuvok> sudo vergessn
<tuvok> mist :D
<tuvok> mom
<tuvok> ok erledigt
<tuvok> was jetzt?
<RichyW> möchte mir die log von lirc anschauen, wo finde ich diese datei?
<tuvok> mgolisch?
<MannyNz> hi, ich habe im moment folgendes Problem. Wollte gestern von 10.10 64bit auf 11.04 upgraden via dem updatemanager. das hat soweit auch geklappt, dass ich dann dannach beim anmelden nach dem login aufeinmal die gnome oberfläche hatte, bei der sämtliche leisten gefehlt haben. auch die auswahl beim login auf kde mochte er nicht.
<MannyNz> zuvor hatte ich kde drauf und wollte das auch wieder so haben, also hab ich ubuntu-desktop desintalliert und kubuntu-desktop installiert
<mgolisch> tuvok: probier nochmal ob der installer nun die platte sieht
<MannyNz> ging leider immer noch nicht, also hab ich kde-full installiert ... nun ist die partition für das OS voll und X mag nicht mehr starten ... wieviel habe ich nun kaputt gemacht bzw lässt sich das wieder reparieren
<MannyNz> @ mgolisch: wie meinst du? ich hab nicht von ner cd installiert, sondern als dist-upgrade
<MannyNz> sry gerade gesehen dass das nicht mir galt
<tuvok> mgolisch ne
<tuvok> mgolisch hab ich eben schon :( .. das mag er net..
<tuvok> is immer noch alles leer..
<tuvok> *seufz* :(..
<tuvok> und ich dachte es wäre einfach..
<tuvok> was ich an der ganzen geschichte nicht verstehe ist.. das er das teil findet.. auch drauf rumschreibt .. 
<tuvok> aber ich weder das 10.04.2 noch 11.04 installiert bekomme .. weil er in der übersicht nichts anzeigt.. das ich irgend eine partition erstellen kann..
<tuvok> aber unter dmesg immer schön brav alles anzeigen .. hmm
<mgolisch> hm kp
<mgolisch> ich benutze nie die desktop installcd
<tuvok> hm ich kann auch ne andere install cd nutzen
<tuvok> ich mein .. ob das was ändert?
<BigKing> Hallo, habe grad durch nen Fehler mein Firefox-Konto geschrottet ;( Habe aber auf nem anderen Rechner noch nen Xmark-Sync drauf. 
<BigKing> ist das das gleiche wie Firefox Sync?
<BigKing> kann man Firefox sync evtl. auch auf nem eigenen Server synchronisieren?
<spoob> hallo
<tuvok> mgolisch? meinst Du das bringt was? wenn ja dann saug ich mir halt ne server version
<mgolisch> ka
<tuvok> hmpf
<tuvok> na super :( 
<mgolisch> mir leuchtet nicht ein warum der installer die platten nicht sehen sollte
<tuvok> eine platte :>
<tuvok> ja mir auch nicht
<tuvok> vorallem weil sie ja ordentlich gefunden wird
<tuvok> und in dmesg angezeigt wird..
<tuvok> aber das müsste mal jemand beantworten der an den setup dateien rumschraubt..
<mgolisch> vermutlich hat das installer ding irgendwo ein logfile
<mgolisch> evtl gibt das aufschluss
<tuvok> aber wo?
<spoob> gibt es eine bootbare version von clamav? oder ähnliche antivieren programme?
<tuvok> ich versuchs ma unter /var/log/installer/syslog
<LetoThe2nd> spoob: heise.de, letztes heft mit desinfec't cd/dvd nachbestellen.
<spoob> daraus iso erstellen und mittel unetbootin auf usb stick kopieren?
<kraut> spoob: freeav hat rescue CDs die man booten kann
<kraut> spoob: sehr empfehlenswert
<LetoThe2nd> nichts destotrotz bitte weiter im OT, ok? ;-)
<kraut> spoob: http://www.avira.com/de/support-download-avira-antivir-rescue-system
<tuvok> aha mgolisch
<tuvok> er hat irgendwas mit activate dmraid ERROR..
<spoob> ok bin weg (drüben)
<tuvok> er will die platte da irgendwie in den raid hängen hmm
<tuvok> *Grübel*.. ich hab doch eig. kein raid an ..
<spoob> achso & danke euch
<kraut> oO
<tuvok> hm
<Laith> join #back-track.de
<mgolisch> tuvok: anscheinend schon
<tuvok> hmmm
<tuvok> ich gugg noch ma im bios
<MannyNz> wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich kde richtig installiert bekomme. Nach distr upgrade war gnome auf einmal drauf und auch das installieren von kubuntu-desktop und kde-full hat nichts gebracht . grafisches wird nicht angezeigt, lange sofort wieder in der konsole
<MannyNz> zumal die partition nun voll ist wegen den installationen
<tuvok> mgolisch also der Rechner is nen Siemens Primergy Econel 30
<mgolisch> tuvok: im bios ist nichts?
<mgolisch> evtl kommt das auch nach dem bios
<mgolisch> irgendwas wie press ctrl+sonstwas to enter raid controler bios oder so
<mgolisch> da wuerd ich mal schauen ob da irgendwas mit raid konfiguriert ist
<tuvok> hm wenn ich da was finde.. muss ich ma probieren.. gesehn hab ich nix beim starten
<bullgard4_> Wer kann mir eine breitere Schriftart als Monospace 8 empfehlen? Sie ist auf meinem Bildschirm zu eng. Die Höhe ist ok.
<ppq> bullgard4_: monospace 12? ;)
<bullgard4_> ppq: Du weißt, daß 12 auch die Höhe ändert? :-)
<Fuchs> bullgard4_: monospace ist keine Schrift, sondern ein Alias 
<Fuchs> bullgard4_: dann solltest Du vielleicht noch speizifizieren, ob es eine mit Festbreite sein muss oder nicht
<bullgard4_> Ich bin nicht auf Festbreite festgelegt. 
<Fuchs> dann hast Du ja einiges an Auswahl 
<Fuchs> ggf. eine nehmen, die keine Festbreite hat, vielleicht erscheinen Dir deswegen einige Buchstaben zu schmal. Monospace linkt auf eine mit Festbreite. 
<bullgard4_> Ich habe ein wenig ausprobiert. "FreeMono Fett 9" gefällt mir fürs erste in Tilda ganz gut. --  Danke!
<jokrebel> cu
<spoob> wie kann ich herausfinden welche bezeichnung mein usb stick hat? sed1 sdc sdc1 sdd?
<flw_> starte mal die laufwerksverwaltung ..
<LetoThe2nd> oder fdisk -l
<spoob> sde! super danke
<cr0wd> tach zusammen
<spoob> danke
<spoob> hi cr0wd
<neutrino> wie geht nochmal der apt update befehl für die konsole?
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get update 
<Fuchs> oder sudo apt-get upgrade  /  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<Fuchs> je nach dem ob Du nur die Paketlisten oder dann auch noch das System updaten willst. 
<cr0wd> darf ich hier nen link zu nem artikel schreiben oder ist das untersagt? :)
<neutrino> vielen dank Fuchs
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: wenn du ne ubuntu-spezifische frage hast und dich darin auf den artikel beziehst: ja. ansonste: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? cr0wd, alles andere ist
<shetlandpony> cr0wd, alles andere ist: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> cr0wd: definiere "link zu einem Artikel schreiben", vermutlich gehoert es eher in den OT Kanal, 
<Fuchs> cr0wd: es sei denn, es geht Dir um Ubuntu-Support, dann darfst Du 
<cr0wd> ok also in diesem artikel wird erwähnt das ubuntu software raid 5 so gut wie keinen neustart überlebt, wie ist das gemeint? Insbesondere stört mich das sehr stark da ich gerade ein raid 5 auf xubuntu plane. quelle: http://ww1.4hf.de/2011/01/nas-server-im-eigenbau-%E2%80%93-software-test.html
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: also die details in dem artikel sind in etwa so aussagekräftig, als das wissen das die sonne manchmal scheint, manchmal auch nicht.
<cr0wd> ja das dachte ich mir auch, ich möchte einfach geschrieben kriegen das raid 5 stabil läuft da zfs aufgrund zu schwachen prozessors nicht in frage kommt
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: "überlebt keinen reboot". nach stromausfall? sauber runtergefahren? welches FS? etc.pp. ergo, nutzlos
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: du könntest aber schon auch ein wenig präziser sein.
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: vermutlich sprichst du von einem mdadm-raid? oder etwa nicht? und welches fs?
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: und - bist du sicher dass du weisst was du tust? stichwort - backups?
<cr0wd> LetoThe2nd: nicht wirklich, hab aber ein dickes buch wo linux 2011 draufsteht und informiere mich vor jedem schritt, so lerne ich am schnellsten. backups hab ich ja :)
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: ich meine, dir bewusst dass ein raid _kein_ backup ist, niemals backup ersetzt?
<flw_> warum eig nicht
<cr0wd> LetoThe2nd: ja haben hier zwar kein hochwasser oder tornados aber irgendwas kann immer passieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> flw_: weil: was macht dein raid wenn du rm * tippst?
<cr0wd> LetoThe2nd: mich nochmal lieb fragen ob wirklich alles gelöscht werden soll? ^^
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: sicher nicht.
<flw_> okay ich sehs ein
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: ich würde zum start mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID inhalieren. ist etwas umfangreich, aber sicher nicht verkehrt.
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: prinzipiell würde ich sagen, dass wenn du es normal behandelst dein raid genauso stabil oder instabil ist wie jeder andere datenträger.
<cr0wd> LetoThe2nd: was mir nicht ganz klar wird, weil mir einfach das hintergrund wissen fehlt ist: welches programm wird bei der alternate software raid installation geladen? mdadm ? oder ein anderes worin unterscheiden sich diese? 
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: vielleicht zum üben einfach mal eine vm machen, 4 platten dafür erzeugen und dann damit rumspielen. so kannst du das mal ohne zerstörungsgefahr ausprobieren.
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: die alternate benutzt mdadm, ja.
<cr0wd> LetoThe2nd: gut dann habe ich schon erfolgreich mit mdadm ein software raid 5 erstellt
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: alternativ kannst du auch über btrfs nachdenken, z.b, und ein bisschen wissen über lvm schadet sicher auch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> (wobei ich das _BACKUPS_ trotzdem nur nochmal sicherheitshalber unterstreichen kann)
<RichyW> hey brauche hilfe in sachen remote mit lirc. meine fernbedienung war noch nicht eingerichtet aber paar tasten haben schon funktioniert, seit gestern abend funktioniert nichts mehr.
<RichyW> bräuchte mal ein ansatz. habe auch schon paar sachen ausprobier aber ich weiß nicht wie man dem problem auf die pelle rückt
<cr0wd> LetoThe2nd: danke werd drann denken, hast mir jedenfalls enorm geholfen. jetzt kann ich die richtigen befehle zum richtigen programm nachlesen. :) 
<LetoThe2nd> cr0wd: have fun.
<dandedilia> Einen Wunderschönen Guten Tag
<cr0wd> cu bis später :)
<tardis_connector> hallo
<tardis_connector> ist das eine beabsichtigte Downtime?
<dadrc> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du ubuntuusers meinst
<dadrc> Dann ja, aber eigentlich eher eine Frage für #ubuntuusers 
<Fuchs> wo es auch im Topic steht. Und auf der Wartungsseite steht sogar auch, dass der Kanal #ubuntuusers dafuer da ist, nicht der hier. Weiss ich, weil ich den Text verfasst habe  *seufz* 
<rumpe1> Fuchs, hättest vielleicht etwas mehr font-size buttern sollen :D
<tardis_connector> oh, das tut mir leid, hab glatt überlesen. dachte da steht zweimal ubuntu-de *ohhhh*
<tardis_connector> Trozdem danke.
<tuvok> ich verstehe das ganze ubuntu install system nicht ..
<tuvok> warum findet er die festplatte nicht das ich ne partition anlegen kann..
<tuvok> und oder wieso findet er sie im dmesg ich kann per hand mit cfdisk ne partition anlegen
<tuvok> aber diese findest das setup auch nicht..
<tuvok> wasn das für nen murks :( 
<tuvok> ich hock jetz schon stunden da dran .. *Seufz*
<feer> tag, habe das problem, dass ich nicht dank xinerama bug nicht mehr aufs terminal zugreifen kann, brauche aber gedit mit rootrechten um xinerama wieder zu deaktivieren, any thoughts?
<sash_> tuvok: Welche Ubuntu-Version? Sowas passiert normalerweise nicht. Außer, du benutzt irgend ein komisches Derivat oder was selbstgefrickeltes.
<tuvok> sash_ 10.4.2 oder 11.04
<tuvok> geht beides nicht
<tuvok> lspci IDE Interface Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<deem> tuvok: ssd?
<tuvok> nein
<dadrc> feer: Wieso brauchst du das Terminal für gedit?
<tuvok> ne ganz normale IDE ATA HDD 80GIG
<tuvok> mit dmesg zeigt er mir diese auch an ..
<deem> mit ssd kenn ich das phänomen, aber bei ide.
<tuvok> tjo
<feer> dadrc: wie starte ich gedit mit root zugriff ohne terminal? : )
<tuvok> die platte war vorher mal im raid ..
<tuvok> is da vllt. irgend so ne kurriose signatur drauf oder sowas?
<tuvok> ka kenn mich da absolut net auf
<Frickelpit> feer: alt+f2?
<dadrc> feer, Alt-F2 drücken und da gksu gedit eingeben
<deem> tuvok: mal versucht die gesamte platte mit nullen zu überschreiben? vielleicht dümoelt da irgendwo noch ein raid superblock rum
<feer> gracias, frickelpit, dadrc
<tuvok> deem dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/zero bs=1 count=512
<tuvok> das hab ich gemacht
<tuvok> + mit cfidisk neue partitionen swap und co erstellt
<deem> tuvok: ne. komplett überschreiben
<tuvok> hm so gut kenn ich mich nu auch net aus..
<deem> tuvok: gib mir mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<tuvok> nen doofes windows lässt sich installen :>
<tuvok> moment ..
<deem> in einem pastebin natürlich
<tuvok> geht net
<deem> heißt?
<tuvok> das ding hat kein netz
<tuvok> Gerät is /sda1
<tuvok> bzw sda2
<deem> dann musst dus irgendwie abschreiben. ich hätte schon gerne die ausgabe davon
<tuvok> das eine hat ne boot option *
<deem> oder gib dem ding mal temporär netz
<tuvok> geht net hab ich scho versucht..
<tuvok> system is linux
<tuvok> bzw auf der anderen partition
<tuvok> linux swap / solaris
<deem> mich interessiert eher die partitionierung
<tuvok> mom
<deem> achja und
<deem> ,enter? tuvok 
<shetlandpony> tuvok: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<mgolisch> er sagt doch er hat nen error beim initialisieren von dmraid
<mgolisch> vermutlich ist der controler im fakeraid modus
<mgolisch> darum zeigt der installer die einzelnen disks dann wohl nicht an
<deem> oder ein mdadm superblock
<tuvok> mh
<deem> wenn da noch der klägliche rest eines superblocks auf der platte liegt kann es auch sein, dass er den erkennt
<mgolisch> waer auch doof wenn du ein raid configuriert haettest und er dir anbieten wuerde auf die einzelnen platten was zu schreiben
<tuvok> wo soll die partitionierung sein bzw. was soll da stehn .. 
<tuvok> da steht nur block id und so krams
<tuvok> start und ende..
<deem> tuvok: machmal bitte ein "sudo mdadm --misc -E /dev/sdXy" wobei Xy für die einzelnen partitionen und einmal die platte selbst steht
<tuvok> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/52612
<tuvok> so im prinzip
<tuvok> nur kleinere platte halt
<tuvok> also soll ich das bei allen 3 machen?
<tuvok> oder nur bei der platte selbst?
<deem> wenn sda deine platte ist, dann hätt ich gerne von /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 usw diese ausgabe
<tuvok> ok
<deem> bzw. da sollte sowas stehn, wie er findet einen superblock oder eben nicht
<tuvok> mdadmin gibts wohl auf der ubuntu cd net
<tuvok> -i
<tuvok> muss ich wohl mal ne grml cd einschmeissen vllt hat die sowas drauf
<mgolisch> installiers doch einfach..
<mgolisch> apt-get ftw
<tuvok> ich hab kein netzwerk..
<tuvok> mom 
<deem> wenn der installer ein raid erkennt lädt er afaik mdadm automatisch nach
<deem> wie solltest du denn ein raid managen können ohne mdadm? oO
<mgolisch> naja ist ja fakeraid wohl
<deem> nicht zwingend
<mgolisch> war vorher windows drauf sagte er
<mgolisch> aber diesen windows raid kram kann mdraid ja auch glaub ich
<lucid-dream> muss man sich auf chat.freenode.net registrieren um eine raumliste sehen zu können oder gibt es garkeine?
<dadrc> lucid-dream, Fragen zu Freenode sind in #freenode besser aufgehoben
<tuvok> so
<tuvok> er findet nirgends nen superblock
<koegs> mgolisch: für fakeraid braucht man dmraid
<tuvok> sda sda1 sda2
<tuvok> nix
<mgolisch> interessant waer vorhin noch gewesen was die genaue error meldung war aus dem dmraid error im installer logfile
<mgolisch> ich denke nach wie vor da ist nen kaputtes fakeraid konfiguriert oder sowas
<tuvok> ubuntu: activate dmraid: Error ... Raid set pdc_ehddhbafe is degrade out activating oder so
<mgolisch> aehm ja
<mgolisch> das heisst da ist nen raid konfiguriert was gedraged ist weil nicht alle platten drin sind
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, kurze frage zu crontab: als welcher user wird ein cronjob ausgeführt? als user mit dem ich den cronjob erstelle oder gibt es da einen einheitlichen crontab user?
<mgolisch> stell also den raid kack ab in dem fakeraid controler
<deem> hm.. kein plan. bin raus
<deem> WasserDragoon: du meinst über den befehl crontab?
<mgolisch> ctrl+m oder so beim booten druecken
<WasserDragoon> das skript, welches als cronjob ausgeführt werden soll benötigt nämlich zugang zu /var/log/robots.log (eine datei, die er bei bedarf anlegen und beschreiben soll)
<WasserDragoon> deem: ja genau
<mgolisch> @ tuvok 
<tuvok> mgolisch da bin ich wieder bei dem prob das ich nich weiß wie
<tuvok> weil nirgends im bios was steht
<tuvok> hm strg+m ok probiere
<mgolisch> ja das kommt auch nach dem bios post screen
<deem> WasserDragoon: dann als der user, der es anlegt,bzw der als der es angelegt wird, da du dem befehl crontab einen user mitgeben kannst
<tuvok> ja da kommt nix
<mgolisch> wie bei nem richtigen raid controler auch
<tuvok> der will dann gleich booten..
<tuvok> also ich seh nix..
<deem> WasserDragoon: ansonsten hast du noch die datei /etc/crontab, die wird als root ausgeführt
<WasserDragoon> deem: ah super danke
<tuvok> ich probiers mal mit strg+m
<deem> strg+m, hier bei einigen kisten ist es strg+f bzw strg+g
<deem> tuvok: wasn das fürn rechner?
<tuvok> Siemens Primergy Econel 30
<tuvok> da waren auch vorher 2 platten im raid dran mgolisch nur so nebenbei
<tuvok> die is aber anderweitig verbaut mittlerweile.. weil brauch ich nicht mehr raid..
<tuvok> strg+m ging schon mal net..
<tuvok> hab auch schon nach ner tasten kombi gegooglt aber nix gefunden
<deem> tuvok: strg+f, strg+g?
<deem> wasn da fürn raidcontroller drin?
<tuvok> der is aufm board selbst so scheint es
<tuvok> weil ne karte hab ich net drin
<tuvok> mom probier ich auch aus..
<tuvok> lspci sagt IDE Interface Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<deem> PROMISE FASTTRAK 100 IDE RAIDCONTROLLER <-- der is da drin
<tuvok> ok
<tuvok> aber nicht als karte
<tuvok> weil die is draußen .. die hab ich auch net..
<deem> hab ich ja auch nie behauptet =)
<tuvok> :P
<tuvok> oke..
<tuvok> und wie hebel ich das ding nu aus?
<tuvok> ich wollt ja eig. nur nen ubuntu im kiosk modus aufsetzen das hätte net lange gedauert :D
<tuvok> jetz dauert es schon 8h :>
<NTQ> Hi. Mir ist grad einfach so Gnome abgestürzt und danach hat es sich neu gestartet. in welchen Protokollen kann ich denn schauen, was genau passiert ist? Da gibts so viele
<tuvok> gugg ma unter /var/log/Xorg.log oder so
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: ganz dumpf - schau mal im bios ob das ding auf ACHI gestellet ist. und vor allem, schau im bios des ICH nach, falls er eins hat. falls nicht - gleich erledigen
<tuvok> hat kein ICH .. *denks*.. und ACHI steht auch nirgends..
<tuvok> ich hab nix gefunden..
<tuvok> ich hab das bios auch mal resettet .. also batterie raus und co
<tuvok> *seuf*
<tuvok> z
<LetoThe2nd> 17:11 < tuvok> geht beides nicht                                                  `phiL      
<LetoThe2nd> 17:11 < tuvok> lspci IDE Interface Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE           Ampelbein   Controller (rev 01) 
<tuvok> hm
<LetoThe2nd> also da sagtest du du hast nen ICH.
<NTQ> tuvok: naja, einen error kann ich da nicht erkennen. nicht mal was mit (??) und sonst nur ein paar einfache warnings
<tuvok> sagt lspci
<tuvok> ich gugg noch ma LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: wie gesagt - wenn irgendwo in deinen bios-optionen was auf riad gestellt ist, kann durchaus sein, dass das hakt. suchen, AHCI wählen, oder wenns das nicht gibt, IDE emulation/compatibility oder sonstwqas.
<tuvok> ja aber ich sehe wirklich nichts
<tuvok> ich bin das bios mehrmals durchgegangen
<tuvok> weder was mit ICH noch was mit raid ..
<tuvok> das einzige was ich einstellen kann is den IDE controller auf secondary both und Primary
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: vllt. irgendwo unter embedded peripherals.
<tuvok> mom ich gugg noch mal
<tuvok> so
<tuvok> ich hab jetz  mal nen paar fotos gemacht .. ^^
<LetoThe2nd> das hätt ich als nächstes vorgeschlagen :D
<tuvok> :>
<Chiller> Hey, kann mir wer Helfen: Ich hab versucht nen externen Monitor über HDMI an meinen Laptop anzuschließen, aber irgentwie scheint Ubuntu (10.04) nicht zu erkennen :( Hab ne ATI Grafikkarte und hab die empfohlenen Treiber installiert, aber unter xrandr wird HDMI trotzdem nicht angezeigt
<tuvok> http://amd.co.at/tuvok//test/IMG_2196.JPG http://amd.co.at/tuvok/test/IMG_2198.JPG http://amd.co.at/tuvok/test/IMG_2199.JPG http://amd.co.at/tuvok//test/IMG_2201.JPG
<tuvok> so hoffe das hilft ein wenig..
<Chiller> ok danke, ich probier es mal :)
<tuvok> hier noch nen paar http://amd.co.at/tuvok//test/IMG_2202.JPG http://amd.co.at/tuvok//test/IMG_2203.JPG http://amd.co.at/tuvok//test/IMG_2204.JPG
<lookbehind> nabend zusammen
<tuvok> LetoThe2nd und ne idee?
<lookbehind> kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich eine möglichst übersichtliche Auflistung bekomme, welches installierte Programm wieviel Speicher verbraucht?
<deem> tuvok: was für einstellungen hast du denn bei parallel mode?
<tuvok> ähm
<tuvok> mom
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: spontan keine eingebung.
<tuvok> deem meinst du seial 1 2 parallel mode
<tuvok> alles auf auto..
<tuvok> und ECP is glaub noch 
<deem> tuvok: ich meine "Parallel Mode: ECP"
<LetoThe2nd> deem: unerheblich, das ist der parport.
<tuvok> wie bring ich dat netzwerk zum laufen? ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.155 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dns-server 192.168.0.1 ??
<tuvok> hab jetz ma netzwerk kabel rüber geschmissen da könnte ich ma sshd druff tun und dann könnt sich das mal jemand live anschauen
<tuvok> is das so richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: warum denn ifconfig? is da in dem netz kein dhcp?
<tuvok> nein
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: bitte keine ungefragten queries. und: nein.
<tuvok> sorry
<tuvok> oke
<tuvok> un nu=
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich würde mal im launchpad stöbern ob da was bekannt ist. platte in fdisk sichtbar aber installer nicht klingt einfach komisch.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: was is denn parport?
<tuvok> parallelport
<tuvok> ?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: ein paralleler port. wenn das vor deiner zeit war, mal bei wikipedia nachlesen ;-)
<tuvok> deem hm willst du mal schauen? . ich kann dir zugriff geben..
<deem> tuvok: nein danke. bin auf der arbeit. keine zeit
<deem> LetoThe2nd: hm..
<mgolisch> oh
<mgolisch> wie gesagt du musst irgendwie dieses raid kram unkonfigurieren
<tuvok> mgolisch haste die bilder gesehn?
<coldjack> hallo kennt jemand ein programm, mit dem ich videos von bsp arte herunterladen kann?
<mgolisch> evtl muss man da auch von der mitgelieferten einrichtungs cd booten
<mgolisch> um das einzustellen
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> hatte noch nie son fujitsu zeugs
<tuvok> hab mal das dmesg mit rein gepackt
<tuvok> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/52635
<tuvok> ab 366 sieht alles ok aus mit der platte
<tuvok> und ab 460 auch
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> laut dem manual hat das mainboard auch keine raid funktionalitaet
<mgolisch> zumindest steht da bei features unter ide raid nur: -
<LetoThe2nd> sind probleme von linux mit dem controller bekannt?
<mgolisch> vieleicht macht der treiber da was dummes
<tuvok> [  171.830831] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 351565
<tuvok> wasn das?
<tuvok> sr0 ?
<mgolisch> das cdrom laufwerk
<tuvok> ok
<tuvok> tjoa.. soll wohl nicht sein
<tuvok> gibt wohl auch maschinen die mit linux net wollen
<tuvok> hmhm
<mgolisch> waren die platten da schon drin?
<mgolisch> oder sind die von wo anders her?
<deem> tuvok: laut fujitsu kann man da wunderbar suse und so installieren, also sollte auch ubuntu kein problem sein
<tuvok> hmja
<mgolisch> zur not halt debootstrap wenn der installer nicht mag
<mgolisch> :)
<tuvok> zumal es ja auch keine ungewöhnlichen chips sind?
<tuvok> ich bin scho am überlegen ob ich die platte in ein anderes system hänge
<tuvok> und dann einfach wieder zurück baue wenn das setup gelaufen is
<mgolisch> tuvok: sind die aus nem anderen system?
<mgolisch> die platten?
<tuvok> nein
<tuvok> die gehören in die kiste
<mgolisch> okay und da waren vorher auch keine zusaetzlichen controler drin oder so?
<tuvok> es war mal nen kontroller drin wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<mgolisch> evtl einfach mal das ganze ding ueberschreiben mit 0en
<mgolisch> bei dem fakeraid zeugs speichert er die raid config in metadaten auf den disks
<mgolisch> evtl denkt er deswegen dasda ein raidset sein sollte oder so
<tuvok> wir ham doch scho mit mdadm geschaut
<tuvok> ob irgendwelche superblocks da sind..
<mgolisch> das ist aber ja linux software raid
<mgolisch> das ist was anderes
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal schauen ob dmraid -r irgendwas sagt
<tuvok>  dmraid -r
<tuvok> /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_ehddhbafe", mirror, ok, 156250000 sectors, data@ 0
<innerand> Hey, legt nautilus irgendwo log files ab? Hab da ein Problem mit einer SMB-Share. "Einhängen des Windows-Speicher fehlgeschlagen" 
<deem> innerand: nicht dass ich wüsste, aber du kannst das manuelle mounten per terminal mal versuchen
<mgolisch> tuvok: evtl war die platte vorher mal an nem fakeraid controler dran
<tuvok> ja
<tuvok> mit ner 2ten 80gig
<mgolisch> pdc ist das metadatenformat von promise fakeraid
<tuvok> also sie war auf jeden fall dran
<mgolisch> okay dann wuerd ich einfach mal die ganze platte nullen
<mgolisch> mit dd
<mgolisch> dann gehts sicher
<innerand> deem, wie mach ich das? Die Freigabe "Public" (User Guest, kein pw) klappt übrigens problemlos
<deem> innerand: mit smbshare oder mount.cifs oder so ähnlich
<deem> ,samba? innerand 
<shetlandpony> innerand, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tuvok> mgolisch hatte vorhin dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/zero bs=1 count=512 ausgeführt
<deem> tuvok: las bs und count weg
<deem> lass*
<deem> einmal komplett drüber juppeln lassen
<tuvok> und wie lange dauert das?
<mgolisch> ka paar stunden oder so
<deem> kommt drauf an wie schnell die platte ist :D
<deem> und dei cpu usw
<deem> aber mind 1 stunde wirds schon dauernd
<deem> -d
<LetoThe2nd> naja, wenn du bs=1M setzt dann vllt eine bei 80GB
<LetoThe2nd> also dd ohne bs ist eigentlich immer suboptimal
<mgolisch> evtl haben neuere versionen von dmraid auch nen switch um die metdaten zu löschen
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal die manpage angucken
<tuvok> also ich muss ehrlich sagen
<tuvok> das is scho ein wenig aufwendig
<tuvok> nur weil das ding im raid gehangen hat
<tuvok> kann man es nicht mehr für normale zwecke verwenden?
<soc1> hi
<mgolisch> haettest es halt vorher auflösen mussen das raid
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: doch sicher, aber anscheinend verwirrt der raid-rest die anderen trieber.
<soc1> was muss ich denn machen, um mit ubuntu one auf dateien zugreifen zu können?
<mgolisch>  dmraid -r -E
<mgolisch> oder so
<soc1> ich hab das U1 auf beiden rechnern eingerichtet
<mgolisch> musst vermutlichen noch den namen von dem volume angeben
<tuvok> wasn das jetz mgolisch?
<soc1> und einen symlink in "Ubuntu One" geschoben
<mgolisch> das löscht die metadaten von der platte
<soc1> trotzdem taucht auf dem andern pc das nicht auf
 * LetoThe2nd glaubt, dass dd mit bs=1M count=10 oder so auch schon reichen würde, die 512byte waren halt zuwenig.
<soc1> im "Ubuntu One" ordner ist außerdem noch ein "Shared with Me" ordner ... keine ahnung zu was der gut is
<soc1> kann mir jemand helfen?!
<tuvok> dmraid -r -E
<tuvok> Do you really want to erase "pdc" ondisk metadata on /dev/sda ? [y/n] :y
<mgolisch> yeah
<dadrc> soc1, wennn jemand dir Zugriff auf eine Datei bei Ubuntu One erlaubt, erscheint die darin.
<dadrc> -n
<tuvok> und LetoThe2nd deins hab ich auch noch ma gemacht
<mgolisch> nun sollte der installer die disk sehen
<soc1> dadrc: ah ok danke
<mgolisch> hoffentlich zumindest
<tuvok> das wäre toll moment
<soc1> moment ... WTF?!
<mgolisch> merke fakeraid ist mist
<soc1> ich muss den ordner da reinkopieren?!
<soc1> warum kann ich nich einfach symlinken?!
<soc1> *Argh*
<tuvok> mgolisch
<tuvok> dmraid -r
<tuvok> no raid disks
<tuvok> die ausgabe gefällt mir scho ma
<tuvok> so ma rebooten
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: also wenn der installer die disk jetzt nicht sieht, dann liegt das problem ganz woanders.... aber ich würd sicherheitshalber erst booten, kann sein dass da noch reste im ram liegen.
<mgolisch> was nen krampf
<tuvok> tu ich
<tuvok> so ein einfacher befehl
<tuvok> :>
<tuvok> und ich hock seit 22 uhr dran
<tuvok> hammer :>
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: kommt vor.
<tuvok> mom .. ich geh ma rüber..
<mgolisch> tuvok: gehts nun?
<tuvok> er findet die platte im Setup .. ich danke euch sehr ... vielen lieben dank .... *knuffs* :) ... was für ne geburt
<tuvok> danke für die geduld :)
<mgolisch> jo np
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: send money to...
<mgolisch> wieder was gelernt
<LetoThe2nd> eigentlich nicht. dd hilft immer. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> und dass fakeraid was zum abgewöhnen ist, wussten wir auch alle ;-)
<lookbehind> Hat jemand n Vorschlag wie ich ne schöne Übersicht bekomme, welches Programm wieviel Plattenplatz belegt?
<mgolisch> jo hab eh nirgends dualboot wo ich irgend nen raid kram hab
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: nein, weil die ohnehin nicht funktioniert. stichwort: abhängigkeiten.
<tuvok> ich denke mal
<tuvok> dmraid -r -E hätte auch gereicht
<tuvok> ?
<mgolisch> ja weiss ja nicht wo er das ablegt, evtl am ende der disks oder so
<mgolisch> ka
<lookbehind> Ja, die Abhängigkeiten könnte man doch gleich mit einbeziehen... oder komplett außen vor lassen, man muss sich bloß für eins von beidem entscheiden :)
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: aussen vor ist einfach, schau dir die paketgrössen auf packages.ubuntu.de an.
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: aber einbezihen wird nicht funktionieren - was machst du wenn sich zwei programme eine lib teilen?
<lookbehind> Da bekomm ich aber ALLE verfügbaren... ich wollt eigentlich nur die installierten :D
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: und, glaubs einfach - die programme sind nicht das, was die platte vollmüllt.
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: geh mal mit baobab auf dein system los und schau, wohin der platz verschwindet.
<lookbehind> Hintergrund ist, dass ich grade mit Schrecken festgestellt habe, dass meine / Partition schlappe 11 GB groß geworden ist (13GB hat sie insgesamt) hab dann erst mal knapp 3 GB alte Kernels und Header raus geschmissen... ich würd aber gern wieder unter die 6 GB Marke kommen :)
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: extra /var?
<Frickelpit> lookbehind: apt-cache geleert?
<lookbehind> Kann ich baobab auch irgendwie sagen, dass es nur die / Partition berücksichtigen soll, und alle darin gemounteten Platten ignoriert? Sonst wird das ne ewige Sucherei
<mgolisch> mach einfach das was LetoThe2nd gesagt hat
<mgolisch> check mit baobab bzw du wo der platz hin ist
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: k.a. ich weiss wo mein platz hingeht.
<lookbehind> ich wüssts auch gern :D
<lookbehind> ja, apt-cache ist geleert...
<LetoThe2nd> lookbehind: und beantworte bitte: extra /Var ?
<LetoThe2nd> grösse von /var/log schon mal angeschaut?
<lookbehind> /var/log hat 12 MB, /var insgesamt hat 683MB
<mgolisch> du kannst in den einstellungen sagen welche devices er scanen soll
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: nimmst du, bin mal wech?
<lookbehind> was bitte ist extra /var? Mein Terminal kennt extra nicht, und nur /var? soll ich dir den Inhalt auflisten? Wird lang!
<mgolisch> er meint ob /var auf nem extra filesystem ist
<tuvok> *install*
<tuvok> 50%
<tuvok> :>
<tuvok> ma guggn ob ich noch vor ne hürde stoße um das ding in den kiosk-mode zu versetzen :D
<lookbehind> ahso, ne, hab nur /home ausgelagert, und da noch 2 weitere Platten rein gemountet
<mgolisch> lookbehind: ansonsten halt du -sxh /*
<koegs> lookbehind: in den einstellungen von baobab kannst du die festplatten auswählen oder deaktivieren
<lookbehind> Jo, baobab hat grad neu eingelesen, diesmal nur / wie es aussieht geht das meiste für Java drauf !?
<lookbehind> 307 MB nur für jvm? Is das normal? Kommt mir reichlich viel vor
<mgolisch> ja kann sein
<lookbehind> ok, wenn dem so ist... bin grad dabei n bissel was raus zu schmeißen... java bleibt aber :) mal sehen was es bringt
<surrender> hi zusammen... ich habe gerade ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso geladen und wollt es jetzt installieren.Bekomme die Fehlermeldung, dass keine "DEFAULT or UI" - konfiguration vorhanden ist. Boot von USB. Wie bekomme ich n normalen Live-System-Start?
<tuvok> mgolisch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bei-installation-keine-festplatte-gefunden/#post-3219122
<shetlandpony> tuvok's url: http://tinyurl.com/3g5tb2j |        Bei installation keine Festplatte gefunden › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<tuvok> ich habe euch erwähnt :>
<dadrc> surrender, hast du die CD überprüft vor dem Brennen?
<dadrc> Und danach auch?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: eher mittels obskurer methoden auf den stick gebracht
<dadrc> Oh, richtig... USB. Alles lesen hilft, sorry.
<dadrc> Checksumme überprüfen ist aber weiterhin 'ne gute Idee.
<LetoThe2nd> ist es eigentlich möglich mit dem open source radeon treiber 2 grafikkarten anzutreiben, e.g. 3 oder 4 bildschrime?
<surrender> habs in Ubunut 10.10 mit dem Startmedienertseller gemacht
<dadrc> surrender, drück mal, wenn beim Starten das Tastatursymbol erscheint, eine Taste und lass die Korrektheit des Images überprüfen
<surrender> das Tastatursymbol beim Starten kenne ich nicht
<dadrc> surrender, du solltest irgendwann dieses Screen sehen: http://mitchtowner.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/shot0001.png
<dadrc> Da dann eine Taste drücken und du kriegst ein Menü mit der Option zum Überprüfen
<surrender> soweit komme ich leider nicht
<surrender> hmm werde dann wohl das image nochmal neu herunterladen danke erstmal
<dadrc> surrender, gute Idee. Und überprüf direkt nach dem Runterladen mal die Checksumme des ISOs
<alxxor> moin
<RichyW> wie lautet der komplette befehl mit dem ich in der shell mit fdisk meine partitionen sehen und die bootpartition auswählen kann?
<dAnjou> ersteres "fdisk -l" als root
<RichyW> ok das kenne ich. gibts dafür keine erweiterungen, dass ich da auch was einstellen kann?
<dAnjou> ich hätte gern etwas hilfe, wie man HOME auf eine *verschlüsselten* partition umzieht. dieser artikel hier geht offenbar von einer unverschlüsselten aus -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<dAnjou> unter natty, aber das sollte keine allzu große rolle spielen
<dAnjou> RichyW: ich schätz mal, dass fdisk einfach nich dafür zuständig is
<RichyW> womit könnte ich dann die bootpartition wechseln?
<lookbehind> @RichyW: Was möchtest du denn einstellen? Von welcher Partition du bootest? Da musst du dich eher mit GRUB beschäftigen, nicht mit fdisk. Oder gehts dir darum, wohin du dein Linux installierst? Auch damit hat fdisk nicht viel zu tun.
<RichyW> ne also ich habe hier ein upgrade gemacht und jetzt ist alles durcheinander. habe einen befehl gehabt da konnte ich die bootpartition ändern, die war bei meiner swap partition und jetzt wollte ich da noch eine partition testen
<RichyW> kenn den befehl nicht mehr und ist auch nicht gespeichert
<lookbehind> was heißt bei dir durcheinander?
<RichyW> also einmal das swap als boot markiert war und gdm oder gmd macht probleme, dann habe ich in der syslog gesehen das irgendeine conf fehlt, weiß jetzt auch nicht welche
 * dAnjou will auch hilfe :(
<lookbehind> Wie SWAP als boot markiert? Hat GRUB versucht von SWAP zu booten?
<lookbehind> @ dAnjou: Ohne damit Erfahrung zu haben, ich würd Home erst umziehen, und die Partition dann verschlüsseln
<RichyW> anscheinend hat der lappi das versucht ich habe keine ahnung wieso die fstab beim upgrade geändert wurde
<lookbehind> @RichyW: Also wenn das System von der falschen Partition bootet, ist das eher ein Problem von GRUB und / oder dem MBR, fdisk hat da wenig mit zu tun.
<RichyW> ok kann jetzt aber update-grub nicht ausführen, da steht immer read-only file system, wie kann ich das ändern?
<lookbehind> du brauchst sudo dafür, oder musst root sein
<RichyW> bin root
<lookbehind> hast du denn das betreffende System gebootet? Oder bist du mit na Live-CD drin?
<tuvok> hat jemand von euch schon mal ein ubuntu im kiosk mode eingerichtet so das ich z.B. auch nur auf 2 bestimmte seiten komme .. oder auf die wo ich freigebe ..
<dAnjou> tuvok: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kiosk
<RichyW> habe versucht es zu booten, irgendwann kommt ne fehlermeldung und kann wenn ich will manuell booten, da kann ich dann befehle eingeben
<lookbehind> Hast du mal versucht das System im Rettungs-Modus zu booten?
<RichyW> da kommt genau das gleiche
<becksta> hallo zusammen
<lookbehind> welches Dateisystem hat denn deine / Partition?
<lookbehind> Hallo Becksta
<becksta> kann mir jemand bei nem videoanzeigeproblem helfen?
<becksta> ich kriege nämlich kein einziges videoformat angezeigt... :)
<lookbehind> becksta: Einfach fragen, wenns jemand weiß, wird er es schon sagen :)
<becksta> denke zwar, dass ich alle codecs installiert habe, aber weiß nicht genau, wie ich das prüfen kann
<RichyW> lookbehind: die / und /home sind beide ext4
<becksta> wie kann ich denn auf der konsole prüfen, welche codecs installiert sind...? bzw. wie kriege ich es hin, die fehlenden zu identifizieren?
<becksta> ton läuft... aber mit keinem player kann ich etwas sehen
<lookbehind> @RichyW: Schmeiß mal ne Live-CD rein und prüf mal mit fsck die partitionen, vielleicht hat sich das Dateisystem verschluckt
<becksta> hm... niemand, der mich ein bisschen anschubsen kann? 
<becksta> ich nutze mint und da hatte ich noch nie probleme... bisher immer alles ootb
<NTQ> becksta: normalerweise kommt ein fenster zum codec installieren automatisch, wenn dieser fehlt
<thomasfuston> becksta: für mint gibts hier kein support
<RichyW> lookbehind: live-cd auch schon ausprobiert, der bootet die auch nicht
<becksta> ich weiß :)
<tuvok> danke
<becksta> ob das fenster kommt oder nicht, hängt von gstreamer ab, korrekt? bei mir kommt es nicht :(
<lookbehind> becksta: apt-cache search --installed codec sollte dir alle installierten Codecs auflisten, könnten aber n paar mehr werden :)
<NTQ> becksta: welche player hast du denn schon probiert? vlc, mplayer? woher hast du das video?
<lookbehind> @thomasfuston: Warum kein Support für Mint?
<bekks> lookbehind: Weil Mint kein Ubuntu ist.
<dAnjou> becksta: mint wird hier nich supportet
<becksta> ich habe alle genannten player probiert... und ich habe auch schon alle möglichen videos versucht.... .avi .xvid. .ogg .mov .mp4 .mpg
<lookbehind> Nunja, es basiert immerhin darauf (abgesehen von der Debian Version)
<becksta> es läuft gar nichts
<dAnjou> lookbehind: spielt absolut keine rolle, wir geben auch keinen debian support
<becksta> ok... das verstehe ich... 
<lookbehind> @RichyW: Der bootet nichtmal von der Live-CD? Dann ist das Problem aber tiefgreifender!
<RichyW> das denke ich auch
<becksta> hm... gibts denn überhaupt noch nen ansatz, wenn ich alle codecs, die im wiki beschrieben sind, installiert habe?
<becksta> was kann man dann noch machen
<becksta> immer unter der annahme, ich HÄTTE ein reines ubuntu :)
<lookbehind> Da brauchst dann auch nicht groß mit fdisk zu probieren... ist die Live-CD denn von der gleichen Version, auf die du upgedatet hast? Hast du die Live-CD mal an nem anderen Rechner probiert?
<ring1> becksta, offizieller mint support ist in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> becksta: Hast Du aber nicht ;)
<lookbehind> @ RichyW: Von welcher Version auf welche wolltest du überhaupt updaten?
<RichyW> lookbehind: hatte 10.10 drauf und will jetzt 11.04. die live-cd habe ich noch nicht wo anders getestet, das ist eine aus der zeitschrift ct. werde das dann mal auf einem anderen rechner testen
<lookbehind> Hm, hat die ct ne Ubuntu-CD beiliegen gehabt? Oder is das n anderes System?
<lookbehind> Hast du ne Live-CD von 10.10 da? (Das hat doch funktioniert oder?)
<RichyW> die habe ich nicht mehr, könnte die jetzt brennen aber das muss doch auch mit der 11.04 funktionieren oder sehe ich das falsche?
<lookbehind> Naja, es wäre möglich, dass sich dann System an irgendwelchen Eigenheiten von 11.04 beißt. Das gilt es halt raus zu finden :)
<RichyW> lookbehind: stimmt, hast du erfahrung mit dem rettungsmodus? habe die live cd von der ct drin und den rettungsmodus gestartet und da kann ich jetzt viele sachen einzelnt einstellen, werde mal alles was die festplatten betrifft durchgehen
<lookbehind> Was is denn das für eine CD überhaupt? Der Rettungsmodus von dem ich eben sprach, bootet dein auf der platte befindliches Ubuntu mit einer Root-Konsole, ich glaube was du da hast ist was anderes
<RichyW> ja das ist was anderes, das was du meinst macht bei mir kein unterschied zum normalen boot, weil der nicht wirklich weit kommt
<tuvok> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich das modul nouveau deaktiviert bekomme?
<tuvok> weil ich wollt gern nvidia grafik treiber installieren
<tuvok> aber solange dieser treiber da aktiv is macht er das net
<tuvok> bzw. das modul
<RichyW> lookbehind: so habe mit hilfe der cd grub neuinstalliert und jetzt steht beim boote: Kernel panic 
<lookbehind> Glückwunsch. Das klingt nach so richtig dicken Problemen :) Steht da noch mehr? (nicht dass ich das Gefühl habe dir noch groß helfen zu können)
<vectory> RichyW: gips dazu noch ne fehlermeldung?
<RichyW> da wird man mir nur noch mit einer neu installation helfen können. ja da stehen noch paar sachen das der nicht booten konnte usw. wenn ihr es genau wissen wollte starte ich das nochmal
<RichyW> also:
<RichyW> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<RichyW> ... Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu
<RichyW> ... Call Trace:
<RichyW> ... ? panic...
<RichyW> ... ? printk...
<RichyW> ... ? mount_block_root...
<RichyW> ... ? mount_root...
<RichyW> ... ? prepare_namespace...
<RichyW> den rest auch noch?
<ring1> ,paste? RichyW 
<shetlandpony> RichyW: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<tuvok> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich das modul deaktivier? nouveau               467048  1
<ring1> tuvok, willst du es permanent oder nur temporär deaktivieren?
<ring1> tuvok, falls du dich entschieden hast, ist es hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<ring1> wie finde ich heraus, welcher nameserver aktuell zum auflösen einer adresse genutzt wird?
<Fuchs> dig 
<ring1> Fuchs, dig zeigt mir nur den router :)
<Fuchs> ring1: dig +trace 
<ppq> dann: web-gui deines routers
<Fuchs> ring1: ansonsten frag Deinen router, wenn das da endet
<ring1> Fuchs, dig +trace wars. danke
<Fuchs> ring1: kostet einen "lies mir die manpage vor"-Gutschein, die mit dem Fuchskopf oben drauf, bitte 
<Fuchs> ;) 
<ring1> ich habe nämlich manuell einen dns per ssh am router eingetragen, nun wollte ich auch prüfen, ob dieser auch verwendet wird oder ob er immer noch den dns vom provider
<ring1> Fuchs, hast ja recht :)
<Fuchs> ring1: war nur Spass, weil ich selber nicht mehr sicher war wie die Option heisst, ich hatte tatsaechlich kurz die mp offen
<Cyber1005> huhu, brauche hilfe zu dem programm keepassx! wie kann ich in keepassx meinen browser eintragen und wo finde ich den firefox? leider ist das wiki in dem fall von uu nicht aktuell
<tuvok> ring hat sich scho erledigt :)
<ring1> gut so :)
<tuvok> ich hab nen viel größeres prob
<tuvok> was sich wohl nicht lösen lässt
<tuvok> ich brauch ne lösung das ich sagen kann ok ich will die 2 seiten aufrufen lassen können/dürfen ..
<tuvok> und der rest soll geblockt werden
<Cyber1005> kurze frage wie kann man ein pc in nem artikel im forum einfügen?
<Robert_Zenz> Cyber1005, was?
<dAnjou> Cyber1005: #ubuntuusers
<Cyber1005> Robert_Zenz, hatt sich erledigt. selbst suchen ist einfacher
<dAnjou> Cyber1005: wenn du deine erste frage gelöst hast, ändere doch bitte das wiki oder schreibs in die diskussion zum artikel
<mgolisch> tuvok: kein dns server entragen?
<mgolisch> tuvok: und nur die seiten in die hosts datei schreiben
<Cyber1005> dAnjou, hab ich in die diskussion dazu rein geschrieben
<tuvok> mgolisch ok und wenn ich sagen wir mal
<tuvok> irgendwie eine seite habe 
<tuvok> wo ich auf eine andere eine weiterleitung möchte?
<tuvok> bzw. generell alle seiten auf eine bestimmte weiterleiten soll
<tuvok> ?
<Cyber1005> aber die frage ist wie kann ich bei Keepassx den benutzerdefinierten browser aktivieren, sollte der firefox sein aber es geht nicht
<tuvok> was auch ein prob is mgolisch wenn man die ip der seite hat kommt man trotzdem drauf
<mgolisch> jo dann musste nen proxy nehmen
<mgolisch> oder halt per firewall zusaetzlich filtern
<tuvok> das is alles etwas was wohl mit squid proxy und iptables zu tun hat
<tuvok> <- null
<mgolisch> jo sowas wie squid wuerde gehen
<Cyber1005> darf man im forum eine diskussion wieder als ungelöst markieren wen der wiki artikel dazu nicht mehr aktuell ist?
<tuvok> kann man mit iptables nicht einfach sagen
<tuvok> block mir alles außer die 2 seiten
<tuvok> oder die 10 seiten
<mgolisch> doch
<tuvok> und lasse mir den ssh offen
<tuvok> wegen mir?
<mgolisch> wenn du die ip addressen davon weisst
<mgolisch> schon
<tuvok> kann man nicht * nehmen?
<mgolisch> haeh?
<tuvok> ich kann ja schlecht alle ips sperren
<tuvok> hm?
<mgolisch> ich meinte fuer die ausnahmen
<tuvok> angenommen ich will www.open-flair.de offen haben
<mgolisch> also die webseiten die gehen sollen
<tuvok> und der rest bis auf ssh soll zu sein
<tuvok> is das einfach lösbar?
<mgolisch> was willst du mit ssh?
<tuvok> das ich von meinem netzwerk aus drauf komme
<tuvok> um das ganze evtl. rückgänging machen zu können
<mgolisch> ah
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> wasn?
<Der_Held> @tuvok benutze shorewall da kannst du ohne probleme das gesamte netzwerk sperren und entsprechen ausnahmen hinzufuegen 
<tuvok> hm wenn du mir beim einrichten hilfst?
<tuvok> ich kenn das ding net
<Der_Held> http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm
<lfan> hallo, wie kann ich ein login screen von hier http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter installieren. Ich weiß, wie man das Hintergrundbild im Login Window ändert, aber dies geht damit wohl nicht. vllt weiß jemand hier rat?
<Fuchs> lfan: nicht mehr 
<Fuchs> lfan: ist fuer alte gdm Versionen. Fuer rudimentaere Einstellungen:  sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties 
<Fuchs> lfan: Hintergrundbild und GTK Theme / Farben kann man so noch einstellen 
<lfan> Fuchs: der befehl, den du aufführt, funktioniert leider nicht: "(gnome-appearance-properties:11140): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0"
<Fuchs> lfan: interessant
<Fuchs> lfan: mach mal, wenn Du in GDM draussen bist, CTRL+ALT+F1, einloggen, DISPLAY=:0   <befehl>    CTRL+ALT+F7 
<Fuchs> dann geht es
<lfan> Fuchs: hab btw natty
<lfan> okay mom
<lfan> Fuchs: selbe Fehlermeldung wie eben -.-
<Fuchs> okay, dann lass in dem Fall das dbus-launch weg 
<lfan> okay
<Fuchs> (immer noch in GDM) 
<mirkux> wie heißt unter ubuntu dr Prozess fur den xserver?
<Fuchs> X 
<mirkux> Fuchs: kein Prozess gefunden
<ring1> wie heißt der prozess der hinter universal access preferences steckt?
<Fuchs> mirkux: womit? 
<mirkux> top
<Fuchs> mirkux: ps aux? 
<mirkux> Fuchs: thx danach hab ich gesucht
<lfan> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/454958/
<Fuchs> lfan: das DISPLAY=:0 nicht weglassen
<Fuchs> nur das dbus-launc 
<lfan> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/454960/ :(
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> selbe Zeile. 
<Fuchs> oder ein export vor das DISPLAY, mir wurscht wie rum 
<Fuchs> lfan: btw, tids? 
<ring1> hat sich dank http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993825 erledigt
<Fuchs> lfan: arg, die haben das geaendert
<Fuchs> lfan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gdm#Konfiguration  "Weitere Einstellungen" 
<lfan> Fuchs: da war ich auch gerade. komischerweise lässt sich auch noch nicht mal den konfigurations-editor öffnen..
<lfan> Fuchs: ich verstehe nicht wie man sowas ändern kann..
<Fuchs> lfan: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow    << das hast Du probiert? 
<Fuchs> lfan: das muesste das Programm in den Autostart des GDM Nutzers packen, ergo muesste es beim naechsten Start von GDM aufgehen 
<Fuchs> lfan: wenn das geht, und Du mit den Einstellungen gluecklich bist, sollte ein  sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop    das Fenster wieder verschwinden lassen 
<mgolisch> das ding sieht man eh nur einmal alle paar wochen..
<mgolisch> wieso soll man daran irgendwas aendern?
<mgolisch> hab ich noch nie verstanden
<lfan> mh hab das eben auch gelesen, aber damit kann ich leider nur ein bild und nicht ein ganzes theme installien..
<lfan> mgolisch: eig haste recht^^
<mgolisch> naja musst du ja wissen
<lfan> lfan: ich glaub, das geht einfach seit 10.04 net mehr, vllt gehts ja mit dem neuen display manager in 11.10
<lfan> im art-manager von gnome konnte ich das theme auch nur downloaden, install war ausgegraut
<Fuchs> lfan: richtige, ganze Themes gehen nicht, schrubte(sic) ich oben schon
<Fuchs> lfan: was geht schrobte(sic) ich auch: Farben und GTK Theme, und Bild und Fonts 
<lfan> schrobte(sic)?^^
<Fuchs> lfan: schrieb 
<lfan> Fuchs: woher kommt dieser dialekt?
<Fuchs> lfan: zusammengefasst: was Du einstellen kannst ist das Hintergrundbild, das GTK Theme (prinzipielles Aussehen von Knoepfen und Controls), Farben und Schriftarten
<Fuchs> lfan: ist ein verbreiteter Witz, weil die Leute "schrieb" nicht mehr kennen, google das mal 
<Fuchs> lfan: was Du nicht kannst: ganze Themes installieren
<lfan> Fuchs: okay :D
<lfan> Fuchs: mh ja, mit dem gtk und dem rest bin ich eig zufrieden, es ging mir nur um den login screen
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> lfan: das betrifft _nur_ den Login screen 
<Fuchs> lfan: der Login screen ist ein ganz normales GTK+ Programm, allerdings laeuft es unter dem Nutzer gdm, nicht fabi 
<Longbottom> Das erinnert mich an http://verben.texttheater.net
<Fuchs> lfan: deswegen das -u gdm nach sudo, das heisst "fuehre als User gdm aus". Deine GTK+ Einstellungen sind davon _nicht_ betroffen. 
<lfan1> Fuchs: denkst du es wäre möglich, vorab das neue lightDM von 11.10 zu installieren?
<lfan1> Fuchs: vllt geht es ja damit, ein komplettes theme reinzuhauen
<Fuchs> lfan1: je nach Abhaengigkeiten 
<Fuchs> lfan1: persoenliche Meinung: tu Dir das nicht an, wenn es auch nur eine Abhaengigkeit hat, das ist es nicht wert zu basteln 
<lfan1> Fuchs: mh. ja eig hast du recht! is ja auch nicht mehr lange bis 11.10. wann genau kommts raus?
<Fuchs> da muss ich nun passen
<ppq> ,oneiric?
<shetlandpony> Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<Fuchs> das haette ich dann hingegen auch gekonnt :p 
<lfan1> naja machts ma gut tschau
<ring0> sagt mal, entnehme ich es der ausgabe von "dig +trace www.google.de" http://pastebin.com/AJDc0xM3 richtig, dass weder 85.214.73.63, 195.50.140.246 oder 195.50.140.114 als dns-server zum auflösen genommen werden oder stehe ich total aufm schlauch grad?
<bekks> cat /etc/resolv.conf sagt was?
<ring0> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<bekks> Dann passt doch alles.
<bekks> 192.168.0.1 forwarded dich zu h.root-servers.net
<ring0> ich hab auf dem router aber einen dns eingetragen und der wird meiner ansicht nach nicht genutzt
<bekks> Deine Ansicht deckt sich mit der Realität.
<bekks> ;)
<ring0> hehe
<ring0> das ist doch mal was ;)
<ring0> kann es sein, dass beim verbindungsaufbau per pppoe manuell eingetragene dns-server ignoriert werden?
<bekks> Sollten sie eigentlich nicht werden, nein.
<ring0> die /etc/resolv.conf auf dem router sagt nämlich http://pastebin.com/V5LiYs93
<bekks> Kann natürlich sein - ich habe pppoe vor 10 Jahren zum letzten Mal benutzt.
<ring0> die erste hab ich als selbst definiert, die anderen beiden werden mir vom provider zugewiesen
<ring0> wenn die vom provider zugewiesenen dns-server nämlich nicht genutzt werden, erspar ich mir das mit dem manuellen dns-server komplett
<bekks> Trag als Test doch einfach mal 208.67.220.220 im Router ein.
<ring0> mach ich, nutze grad den dns vom foebud
 * bekks setzt gerade sein Ubuntu neu auf
<ring1> gleiches ergebnis http://pastebin.com/dt4cci8B
<bekks> Dann dreht der Router ein bisschen am Teller :)
<ring1> wollte durch die nutzung eines free-dns-servers statt der provider-dns-server eigentlich nur erreichen, dass eventuell vorhandene dns-sperren mich nicht betreffen, wenn aber sowieso die dns-server vom provider umgangen werden (*.root-servers.net sieht mir nicht nach arcor aus), spar ich mir den ganzen spaß :)
<bekks> Du kannst das ja nochmal mit zB "strato.de" testen
<ring1> meinst die zu dig'ende ip?
<bekks> dig +trace strato.de
<ring1> ja, kommts gleiche raus
<bekks> Ja, dann passts :)
<ring1> ist strato dns-gesperrt? :)
<bekks> Die haben zumindest keinen eigenen nach draussen :)
<bekks> Google hat ja nsX.google.com
<ring1> genau
<bekks> Manchmal ist es schon ganz gut, wenn hardware strunzdumm ist ;)
<ring1> der gute linksys darf übrigens nicht am teller drehen
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-09
<IzzNar> hallo 
<IzzNar> ich hab mir vorher Ububtu 11.04 Natty Narwahl installiert & ausgewählt dass es neben Windows auf die hdd soll, nun hats aber iwie mein windows zerschossen  & alle Daten die drauf waren auch, was ich jetzt habe ist ne leere 400gb große vfat partition die in fdisk als HPFS/NTFS  angezeigt wird, gibts noch ne möglichkeit an die daten ranzukommen? sind nur en paar savegames aus dem spiel minecraft & n paar bilder, wobei ich die bil
<IzzNar> retten?
<IzzNar> soo wichtig ist dass jetzt auch nicht, wäre aber toll falls es klappt :)
<IzzNar> schade dass grad niemand helfen kann, ich versuch zu einem passenderen zeitpunkt wieder :)
<beaver74> IzzNar> moin, schau mal hier rein http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ und gebe so Suchbegriffe wie "ntfs recovery" oder ähnlich in deine Suchmaschine
<generichuman> @beaver74 zu spät... IzzNar hat (Quit: Page closed) beendet
<beaver74> jo, danke, hab ich gerade auch entdeckt
<dAnjou> ich hab hier n 500KB jpeg, was ich in ein pdf umwandeln will, damit meine mutter weiß wie sie es drucken kann, aber jedes mal, wenn ich es irgendwie umwandeln will (per drucken in datei dialog oder per gimp) krieg ich ne 4MB datei raus. wie kann das sein?
<dAnjou> und wie krieg ich das jpeg in nen A4 pdf ohne dass es so groß wird?
<generichuman> mit dem "convert" Befehl von ImageMagicke bekomme ich aus nem 1MB großen jpg ein 1,1MB großes pdf...
<dAnjou> WTF, jetz hab ichs in ein lyx-dokument kopiert und als pdf exportiert und es ist 500KB groß
<generichuman> Warum dass so ist und wie man das geschickt bzw. richtig anstellt, weiß ich aber nicht
<generichuman> Wunderbar ;)
<dAnjou> convert macht mir aber ohne weiteres kein A4 pdf, oder?
<generichuman> ich vermute mal schon, ...mit den richtigen Parametern...
<dAnjou> ich sagte aber "ohne weiteres" ;)
<generichuman> Aber wie gesagt ich betreibe dass auch ohne weitere Kenntnisse mehre als schwarze Magie ....
<generichuman> Scheint selbst wenn man den richtigen Parameter -page A4 kennt nicht immer zu funktionieren ... (Vergleich http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/din-a4-jpgs-werden-mit-imagemagick-convert-als/#post-3170412)
<shetlandpony> generichuman's url: http://tinyurl.com/3gtlb9s |        DIN-A4 JPGs werden mit ImageMagick convert als DIN-A8 PDF gespeichert? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<bullgard4_>  /usr/share/keymaps/ existiert in Ubuntu 10.04 aber nicht in 11.04. Wo sollte ich in 11.04 nachsehen, um verfügbare Tastaturlayouts zu finden?
<tuvi> morgens
<tuvi> kann mir mal jemand helfen.. wie bring ich den Gnome Anmelde Manager dazu, einen Benutzer automatisch anzumelden?
<auftisch> ich hab ne Festplatte mit "1TB" gekauft; nautilus zeigt mir 916,9 GB als gesamte Kapazität an. wenn's 916,9 GiB wären, würde ichs verstehen
<apollo13> auftisch: mach dir darüber keinen kopf
<apollo13> vlt meint er mit GB auch GiB
<auftisch> muss wohl. aber eigentlich sollten es dann zumindest 931GB sein, allerdings ist es ein komplettes truecrypt-volume, vllt kommt daher der restliche unterschied
<bullgard4_> tuvi: Das hängt von der Ubuntu-Version ab. Die solltest Du angeben in Deiner Frage. --  Generell ist das nicht zu empfehlen wegen großer Sicherheitsrisiken.
<tuvi> ist ne surfstation bullgard4 aber ich habs schon rausgefunden danke
<bullgard4_> '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' > 'Konfiguriere keyboard-configuration': "The compose key causes the computer to interpret the next few keystrokes as a combination in order to produce a character not found on the keyboard. --  Compose key: No compose key | Right Alt (AltGr) | Right Control | ..." Welche Taste sollte ich auswählen auf einem Thinpad?
<bullgard4_> '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' > 'Konfiguriere keyboard-configuration': "The compose key causes the computer to interpret the next few keystrokes as a combination in order to produce a character not found on the keyboard. --  Compose key: No compose key | Right Alt (AltGr) | Right Control | ..." Welche Taste sollte ich auswählen auf einem Thinkpad?
<sash_> bullgard4_: Ist das nicht irgendwie dir überlassen?
<bullgard4_> sash_: irgendwie schon. Ich benötige aber die Taste "AltGr" zum Eingeben meines Passworts. Zur Zeit komme ich nicht mehr in mein Natty als Normalbenutzer hinein.
 * LetoThe2nd würde das passwort schlicht ändern.
<LetoThe2nd> kennt jemand ne hübschere methode daten aus nem wireshark dump zu ziehen als die: http://packetlife.net/blog/2009/jul/13/quick-packet-capture-data-extraction/
<tuvi> morgens LetoThe2nd :)
<tuvi> kann man das panel irgendwie abstellen mit nem consolen befehl?
<deem> tuvi: welches panel?
<tuvi> na wo die uhr drin is und der start button wo halt die ganzen sachen drin sind
<tuvi> wie system einstellungen usw
<deem> tuvi: "rechtsklick -> panel entfernen"
<tuvi> oke und wie starte ich es wieder?
<deem> ach du willst es neustarten?
<deem> dann "killall gnome-panel"
<tuvi> nein ich erklärs dir
<LetoThe2nd> tuvi: tip: im allgemeinen ist der support nennenswert besser, wenn man nicht nur so bröckchenweise fragt, sondern gleich das fernziel nennt.
<tuvi> ok kiosk modus :)
<LetoThe2nd> tuvi: und bei dir rieche ich irgendne art von kioskmodus.
<deem> ,kioskmodus? tuvi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kioskmodus
<LetoThe2nd> nur broswer erlaubt?
<tuvi> ich habe alles soweit mit iptables etc.. das ich sagen kann es können sich nur 2 seiten öffnen etc..
<deem> ,kiosk?
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kiosk
<deem> pff. dann eben nicht
<tuvi> das einzige was jetzt noch aus muss is das panel
<deem> das wiki is eh grad kaputt
<tuvi> LetoThe2nd ja aber ich will es halt so machen das ich ohne probleme selbst wieder dran kann
<tuvi> weil wir ab und zu auch an die kiste müssen wegen fotos hochladen
<tuvi> und es halt sagen wir abstellen anstellen können
<LetoThe2nd> tuvi: hebel einfach unity aus und starte in eine nur-firefox-session mit irgendeinem simplest-wm.
<tuvi> hm
<LetoThe2nd> dann hast du auch gleich die sorgen der ganzen tastaturkombinationen etc. nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> wartungszugang nur über ssh, dann ist das ding verrammelt.
<tuvi> ja das hab ich auch so
<LetoThe2nd> s/ssh/ssh mit pubkey/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: wartungszugang nur über ssh mit pubkey, dann ist das ding verrammelt.
<tuvi> iptables für ssh und 2 internet seiten
<tuvi> alles andere is geblockt
<tuvi> LetoThe2nd hmja mit dem x da was du vorgeschlagen hast steckt zu viel arbeit drin ..
<tuvi> http://www.webanhalter.de/1492-ubuntu-gnome-panel-deaktivieren.html wenn das gehen würde
<tuvi> wäre ich schon glücklich .. tut aber net..
<mgolisch> wieso umstaendlich?
<tuvi> is scho oke mgolisch
<tuvi> ich will den gnome einfach so behalten..
<upp> hi, ist LTS gut nur fuer Desktop oder auch servers?
<deem> ,lts? upp 
<shetlandpony> upp, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 6.06.2 Server(Dapper Drake Point Two), Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04.1(Lucid Lynx Point One). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<LetoThe2nd> upp: wenn du dir die supportzeiträume anschaust, merkst du dass die LTS hauptsächlich für server gedacht ist.
<koegs> ne LTS kann man auch aufm Desktop empfehlen, wenn man nicht immer Cutting Edge Hardware und Versionitis betreibt
<upp> LetoThe2nd: aso weil ich habe Lucid auf einem ProxyServer, und jetzt macht sie viel Probleme, weil es Alt ist und weil ich sehr viel mit sie rumgespielt habe
<LetoThe2nd> upp: super. das sagt mir jetzt was?
<upp> jetzt ist ist die ueberlegung ob ob ich Lucis wieder instaliere oder halt 11.04
<LetoThe2nd> upp: wenn du das zeug sowieso in nem jahr wieder kaputtspielst, ists völlig egal ;-)
<upp> lol ich habe das net selbet kaput gemacht aber das war einen bug, und ich war zu faul das neu zu instlaieren und jetzt dansguardian readiert auch net mehr also ich werde es wieder instalieren 
<upp> vielen dank
<D-F3NS> Moin allerseits. Habe seit gestern irgendwie probs mti meinem Akku. Ubuntu 11.04 sagt mir er wäre defekt und hätte nur knapp 30% der Leistung. Die Baterrieanzeige sagt mir was von 201.4 Wh, was nicht möglich ist. Das wiki ist gerade leider nicht erreichbar, kann mir von euch evtl einer sagen wie ich das fixen kann?
<D-F3NS> Hab den Akku gerade rausgenommen und bin nun am Stromnetz, wollte ihn gleich wieder einsetzen und schauen, was mit die Batterieanzeige dann sagt.
<RidingDef> Hi
<RidingDef> wie kann man das blinken bei inkativen message fesntern deaktivieren?
<bauruine> D-F3NS, ich hab das erst einmal gesehen und da hatte ubuntu recht, der akku hielt auch nur noch ~10minuten :-) ist es möglich das das notebook schon etwas älter ist?
<bauruine> weiss jemand wie ich die Farben von ls anpassen kann? blau auf grünem Hintergrund (Verzeichnis mit chmod 777) ist überhaupt nicht lesbar -.- 
<D-F3NS> bauruine, nagelneu sozusagen. es wird auch noch angeziegt, dasss das netbook 54Wh hat, was der akkulaufzeit des netbooks entspricht
<D-F3NS> hab den fehler erst seit dem das netbook automatisch runtergefahren wurde, da der akku zur neige ging.
<D-F3NS> RidingDef, ccsm?
<ppq> bauruine: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dircolors
<RidingDef> Server gerade nciht erreichbar
<ppq> http://tinyurl.com/3vvklcv
<shetlandpony> ppq's tiny url:        dircolors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<bauruine> D-F3NS, ok sorry kenne mich da nicht aus; danke ppq ich schau mal in den google cache :-)
<ppq> bzw. staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de
<D-F3NS> RidingDef, ccsm kannste über das software center downloaden, damit kannst du so gut wie alles einstellen. schau es dir mal an
<RidingDef> besten dank
<RidingDef> probeire es mal
<RidingDef> eine adnere möglichkeit gibt es nciht, wie z.B. übern gconf-editor?
<D-F3NS> habe den bisher noch nicht genutzt hier im 11.04. aber nen versuch ist es sicherlich wert
<RidingDef> finde leider keine eisntellung für das highlitght eiens inaktiven chatfensters
<koegs> ppq: wie kann man den mit dircolors die Farbgebung für bestimmte rechtemasten setzen?
<dAnjou>   s
<dAnjou>   |
<dAnjou>  rwx
<dAnjou>  / \
<dAnjou> ich bin ein rechtemast
<dAnjou> :D
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ich vermute jetzt einfach mal ein ETERM, ok?
 * dAnjou schleicht sich davon :|
<ahaaga> hallo, hätte jemand kurz zeit m
<thomasfuston> ahaaga: einfach fragen
<ahaaga> ich muss eine datei im firmware ordner löschen und eine andere umbenennen habe aber keinen zugriff..
<LetoThe2nd> ,sudo? ahaaga 
<shetlandpony> ahaaga: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<LetoThe2nd> ahaaga: das LESEN UND VERSTEHEN ist ernstgemeint.
<ahaaga> es handelt sich um die ath3k-1 und -2 files. 1 soll ich löschen und 2 umbenennen. 
<LetoThe2nd> ahaaga: wenn man nicht weiss, was man tut, ist es im allgemeinen hilfreich nur umzubenennen anstatt zu löschen, bzw. asdf.bin zu asdf.bin.old
<LetoThe2nd> ahaaga: dazu nimmt man dann mv $ALTERNAME $NEUERNAME
<LetoThe2nd> ahaaga: damit hast du eigentlich alle nötigen informationen.
<dAnjou> ich würde sogar "mv -i alter_name neuer_name" vorschlagen
<ppq> koegs: sorry, grad aufm sprung.. spontan: ka
<ahaaga> cannot move `/lib/firmware/ath3k-1.fw' to `/lib/firmware/ath3k-1.fw.old': Permission denied
<dAnjou> ahaaga: du hast den sudo-artikel nicht gelesen
<ahaaga> ok ok
<LetoThe2nd> oO( warum sag ichs eigentlich überhaupt? warum? waaaarum? )
<beaver74> ahaaga> du wirst sudo immer wieder gebrauchen, den Artikel zu lesen ist wichtig und wird dich lange unter Linux begleiten
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<beaver74> huuu *lufitg aussprech*
<Lufti_oO> Kann mir jemand ein Programm empfehlen, mit dem ich mehrere JPGs zu einem Video konvertieren kann?
<Lufti_oO> ;)
<beaver74> luftig.. nuja :)
<dAnjou> ,pitivi? Lufti_oO 
<shetlandpony> Lufti_oO, PiTiVi ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PiTiVi - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dAnjou> sollte vorinstalliert sein
<dAnjou> geht easy peasy
<Lufti_oO> ok, .. probier ich mal. Danke!
<ahaaga> yeahhhh! sudoking ... !!! danke dankea danke ... jetzt nur nich ausflippen
<deem> o_O
<RidingDef> kann mir einer nochmal bei dem Problem hier helfen: highlight eines inaktiven chatfensters deaktivieren
<ubuntu_982011> hi
<ubuntu_982011> ich habe einen touchscreen und möchte die maus konfigurieren. die touch maus geht nach oben und unten korrekt; leider ist links und rechts per touch spiegelverkehrt
<ubuntu_982011> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dies einstellen kann?
<ubuntu_982011> sprich: links und rechts vertauschen
<dAnjou> RidingDef: wenn du noch den client verraten würdest, vielleicht
<ubuntu_982011> 11.04 ubuntu :)
<deem> meine linke alt taste verhält sich wie meine rechte alt gr taste. kann man ihr das irgendwie per console austreiben?
<deem> gibt es nen befehl zum reconfigurieren der tastatur?
<RidingDef> <dAnjou>: skype und gajim
<deem> meine alttaste erzeugt ganz lustige zeichen, wie sowas ÿÿÿÿ und sowas Þ¹ñ
<deem> kann man das irgendwie umstellen, sodass ichmit alt+2 meine fenster in irssi wieder umschalten kann und kein ² dabei herauskommt?
<koegs> deem: xmodmap
<koegs> und xev zum auslesen
<deem> koegs: mit xmodmap bereits versucht. keine ändeung
<deem> kann es sein, dass xterm sich nicht um xmodmap schert?
<Sandreas> Hey… was ist ein realistischer Wert für die Bandbreite in Megabyte / s bei der Datenübertragung per 11n bei einer Verbindung von 144Mbps?
<RidingDef> cu you all
<dadrc> Sandreas, Optimum sind offensichtlich 18. Abzüglich Wände, Kabel, sonstwas und WLAN-Malus natürlich.
<dadrc> Ist jetzt aber auch nicht direkt eine Ubuntu-Frage, wenn du also mehr über WLAN philosophieren willst, bitte..
<dadrc> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<stephan> hallo. mein ubuntu hängt sich einfach auf, ich kann die maus bewegen aber nix anklicken, es passiert nichts.  häufig ist das , wenn ich ein spiel starte, manchmal läufts, manchmal nicht. insbesondere hängt sich ein spiel auf, wenn ich von dem fullscreen in den fenstermodus wechsel. jemand eine ahnung?
<stephan> die spiele sind eigentlich eher low-performance spiele, so dass es nicht an der leistung meines laptops liegen sollte
<deem> stephan: kannst du denn in ein tty via "strg+alt+f1" wechseln?
<stephan> ja das geht immer
<stephan> damit kann ich auch prozesse killen
<stephan> nur auf der graphischen oberfläche sieht man nicht, dass sie geschlossen sind
<stephan> hängt quasi ununterbrochen
<deem> stephan: du kannst da ja zb auch schauen, welcher prozess gerade die meiste last erzeugt und/oder im syslog schauen ob dir da was auffällt
<stephan> (noch eine kleine nebenfrage: ich starte dann immer neu mit str+alt+entf im tty; ist das gut oder gibts alternativen)
<stephan> ja syslog habe ich gerade geöffnet
<deem> speziell würde ich behaupten, dass deine grafikkarte zu schwach ist oder du keinen properitären treiber installiert hast oder deine grafikkarte nicht/nur schlecht von linux unterstützt wird
<stephan> bin ganz neu aber ich versuche mal zu gucken, was sich nicht so gesund anhört
<deem> stephan: du kannst auch einfach den gdm/kdm neustarten, je nachdem was du nutzt. (sudo service kdm/gdm/ldm restart"
<deem> s/"/)/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: stephan: du kannst auch einfach den gdm/kdm neustarten, je nachdem was du nutzt. (sudo service kdm/gdm/ldm restart
<stephan> ah ok
<stephan> bin jetzt neu, aber bei ubuntu 11 unity wäre das gdm richtig?
<deem> denke schon
<deem> <-- hat kein unity
<stephan> nunja also die grafikkarte ist nicht zu schwach denke ich
<stephan> ich kann immerhin openarena sehr flüssig spielen
<stephan> nur ist es auch vorgekommen, dass es beim starten sich aufhängt
<deem> stephan: was hast du denn für ne grafikkarte?
<stephan> und damit die ganze desktopumgebung
<stephan> intel gma x3100
<stephan> ist nicht die beste aber für low-performance spiele wie trackballs / neverball etc muss die reichen
<stephan> es hängt meistens bei spielstarts aber auch manchmal einfach so
<stephan> ich hab vorhin auch einmal die Systemüberprüfung gemacht; dort hat es sich auch einfach aufgehangen
<stephan> lese gerade syslog
<stephan>  gdm-session-worker[1233]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<stephan> ist das schlimm=
<stephan> gdm-binary[857]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<deem> stephan: pack mal das syslog in einen nopaste server. das ist einfacher, als den jetzt zeiel für zeile hier zu pasten
<deem> ,paste? stephan 
<shetlandpony> stephan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<deem> wenn dann jemand was findet, wird er dir bescheid sagen
<stephan> ok
<stephan> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455359/
<stephan> ich bin neu und weiß nicht was relevant ist und was nicht
<stephan> deswegen habe ich einen ausschnitt kopiert
<stephan> wenn ganz viele prozesse zur ein und derselben zeit passieren, ist dass dann der bootvorgang, wenn alles gestartet wird?
<robert___> hallo, ich brauche hilfe bei empathy2.34.0, ich habe versucht ein irc-konto zu erstellen, um über freenode auf #ubuntu-de zugreifen zu können, aber ich kriegs nicht hin.
<robert___> eine schritt-für-schritt anleitung wäre toll
<robert___> ich kann ja mal schreiben wo es hakt...
<robert___> also ich öffne das programm...
<deem> ,enter? robert___ 
<shetlandpony> robert___: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<robert___> ok
<robert___> also weiter
<robert___> dem assistenten bestätige ich, daß ich jetzt meine kontodetails eingeben möchte
<dAnjou> robert___: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_yvPl152L0
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's youtube link:  &#x202a;Connect to freenode (IRC) with Empathy&#x202c; - YouTube 
<robert___> schau ich mir mal an, danke
<auftisch> was bedeutet grüner Rahmen in ll  ?
<k1l> auftisch: ?
<auftisch> beim Befehl ll in der Konsole, habe manche Ordner eine grüne Markierung
<robert___> dAnjou - hab das video geschaut, aber bei 2:34 Min. funktioniert bei mir das anmelden im freenode-netzwerk nicht, empathy schreibt: "Getrennt - Diese Ressource ist bereits mir dem Server verbunden". Übrigens, welcher Port wird benutzt und soll oder kann SSL aktiviert werden?
<robert___> *mit dem server
<dAnjou> robert___: nun empathy sagt dir, dass du schon mit dem freenode verbunden bist
<k1l> robert___: google mal die fehlermeldung, evtl laesst freenode nur einen client pro ip mit ssl verbinden
<dAnjou> offenbar versuchst du, eine zweite verbindung aufzubauen
<robert___> interessant
<c_korn> wie can ich dbus neu initialisieren oder neu starten? bekomme diese fehlermeldung obwohl die passende service datei installiert ist: "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Wiican was not provided by any .service files"
<dAnjou> ich denke, dass empathy da frech nen riegel vorschiebt
<robert___> ok, bin erstmal weg und probier es mal ohne "webirc"
<dAnjou> k1l: wir sind hier zu dritt auf nem server von einer ip aus im freenode, oder meinst du speziell mit ssl?
<dAnjou> und der webchat nutzt kein ssl
<dAnjou> c_korn: wie wärs mit "sudo service dbus restart" (auf eigene gefahr!)
<k1l> dAnjou: war nen schuss ins blaue wegen der fehlermeldung. Bin hier am handy nicht so fuer ausgiebige recherche ausgelegt
<mistbauer> hi, ich hab vorhin meine usb festplatte dummerweise anformatiert, es waren zwei partitionen drauf und auf eine wollte ich ext2 schreiben, leider is die zweite jetzt auch unlesbar, ich hab aber nach ner minute den usb stecker gezogen, ich hab sie jetzt weiter nicht angerührt. vorher war ntfs drauf, wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen um die daten zu retten?
<c_korn> ok, versuche ich mal. es handelt sich um eine chroot, schaden sollte also begrenzt sein ;)
<dAnjou> mistbauer: spiel dein backup zurück
<mistbauer> dAnjou meinst du wirklich ich würd fragen, wenn ich eins hätte? Ider war das nur ein seiten hieb nach dem motto: du depp hast kein backup!
<nahab> hallo. kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich am klügsten bei ubuntuusers im forum suche, wenn ich z.b Grub eingebe, dann bekomme ich alle links gesendet wo das Wort Grub mal ausgesprochen, selbst wenn der Forumbeitrag gar nichts mit Grub zu tun hat... wie sucht man in Foren am besten, damit man auch die Besten Ergebnisse erziehlt? wäre dankbar für hilfe, ich bräuchte auch weniger hier in den Chat nerven :-)
<nahab> "endlich komme ich mal ohne serverfehler rein :-)
<dAnjou> nahab: ab nach #ubuntuusers ;)
<nahab> dAnjou,  verstehe ich jetzt nicht 
<dAnjou> mistbauer: ja, das war ein seitenhier, aber das ist keiner -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#NTFS
<mistbauer> danjou danke!
<dAnjou> nahab: falscher channel (oder kanal). in #ubuntuusers wird dir bei fragen zu ubuntuusers geholfen.
<c_korn> soviel zu begrenztem schaden :P
<dAnjou> :D
<nahab> dAnjou,  ich wollte von euch wissen, wie ihr das macht  ziemlich genau Antwort im Internet zu finden, das möchte ich gerne wissen, wei ich hier schon die Antwort bekam (google google goole)
<nahab> d.h ich will selber gerne suchen und hier weniger nerven
<dAnjou> nahab: na dann, ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :D
<nahab> was genau ist das für ein Canal ? :-)
<nahab> dQn
<dAnjou> nö, so nich. geh da rein und find es raus oder lass es, aber hier is für diese frage ende gelände ;)
<robert___> dAnjou - hat nichts gebracht, den Webchat zu verlassen, wenn ich SSL deaktiviere kommt die Fehlermeldung:"Getrennt - Netzwerk-Fehler".
<robert___> und der Menüpunkt "Raum" ist immer ausgegraut
<deem> man sollte eh kein pidgin für irc nutzen. nimm xchat oder sowas
<robert___> ist xchat standartmässig installiert?
<robert___> ah, nein, wollte nicht noch ein programm installieren wenn empathy es doch auch kann
<_moep_> pidgin sollte man standardmässig nicht nutzen das hat grad ne nette xss lücke
<robert___> ich möchte empathy nutzen aber es klappt nicht
<dAnjou> _moep_: tut grad leider nix zur sache ;)
<_moep_> :P
<tchab> moin! 
<dAnjou> robert___: empathy, pidgin und co. sind mit verlaub recht beschissene irc-clients
<_moep_> irssi - the client of the smart and beautiful people
<dAnjou> wie du ja merkst
<dAnjou> _moep_: tut auch (noch) nix zur sache ...
<robert___> verstehe, du empfiehlst also auch xchat?
<tchab> leute: ich habe ein problem dabei wpa_supplicant zu konfigurieren, kann mir jemand helfen? nutze 11.04
<dAnjou> so jetzt, _moep_ 
<mistbauer> gibt es ein fsck für ntfs partitionen?
<tchab> irssi ist doch auch super als irc-client :p
<mistbauer> oder W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<dAnjou> robert___: aus verschiedenen gründen nutze ich irssi, aber xchat oder smuxi sind auch gut
<robert___> ok ok, ich installier ja schon xchat :-), bis gleich (netbook)
<tchab> zurück zu den wichtigen dingen: ich habe ein problem dabei wpa_supplicant zu konfigurieren, kann mir  jemand helfen? nutze 11.04
<tchab> :p
<c_korn> !metafrage tchab 
<mistbauer> tchab wo liegt denn das problem?
<c_korn> …
<tchab> ich poste mal das was im debuging kommt, mom
<tchab> http://paste42.de/1838/
<mistbauer> tchab hab mir mal kurz die erste zeile angeschaut, wenn du eth1 verwendest warum nimmst du als treiber wext und nicht wired?
<tchab> weil das eine wlan-schnitstelle ist
<_moep_> das doch nur die falsche bezeichnung der karte
<tchab> +t
<_moep_> das hatte ich bei der ipw2200 auch
<mistbauer> aso
<deem> das teil könnt auch "meinetolleschnittstelle1" heißen
<tchab> naja, diese hürde ist eigentlich die einzige die mich davon abhält i3 produktiv einzusetzen :-(
<_moep_> tchab: was steht in der config
<tchab> mom, ich paste es mal
<tchab> http://paste42.de/1839/
<tchab> am anderen ende ist eine fritzbox 7170 falls das wichtig ist
<mistbauer> tchab also meine wpa-_supplicant liegt in /var/run/wpa_supplicant und nicht in /var/www/run/...   schau doch mal ob es daran liegt
<_moep_> zeig mal noch ne ausgabe von iwlist eth1 scan
<tchab> k, mom
<tchab> k, mom :p
<_moep_> mistbauer: daran liegt es nicht
<_moep_> wo die config liegt ist egal
<tchab> lag am /var/www/
<tchab> es geht nicht um die config
<tchab> aber jetzt findet er mein netz nicht :-(
<tchab> bzw findet es connected aber nicht
<_moep_> tchab: zeig mal was iwlist anzeigt
<mistbauer> moep das is nicht die config die liegt in /etc
<robert1> so schnell geht das, bin begeistert!
<tchab> _moep_: iwlist zeigt mir eine liste mit möglichen befehlen :p
<_moep_> tchab: hab ich oben geschrieben -.- iwlist eth1 scan :P
<tchab> sry ^^
<robert1> danke nochmal, xchat war ein guter tip
<tchab> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<tchab> -.-"
<_moep_> tchab: na es sollte schon up sein
<tchab> wie soll es denn up sein wenn wpa_supplicant nicht verbindet? o.0
<_moep_> tchab: ifconfig eth1 up
<mistbauer> ifup eth1
<tchab> jetzt sagt er mir: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<deem> ifup benutzt die /etc/network/interfaces
<deem> wenn da nix drin steht, ignoriert er das unbekannte interface
<mistbauer> dann musst du es in die interfaces nachtragen
<tchab> k, moment
<deem> wlan in der interfaces macht keinen sinn
<tchab> wie trage ich das ein?
<tchab> -.-" 
<mistbauer> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<tchab> entscheidet euch bitte mal :-(
<tchab> ja mistbauer, so weit bin ich schon
<mistbauer> neue zeile: auto eth1
<deem> sowas konfiguriert man mit nen grafischen tool oder direkt per wpa_supplicant
<tchab> k
<deem> mistbauer: was soll das tun?
<tchab> hilft nichts
<deem> mistbauer: woher weiß dann ifup welche ssid und welchen wpa key er benutzen soll?
<mistbauer> darunter neue zeile: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<_moep_> mistbauer: das ist sinnlos
<mistbauer> darunter dritte zeile: wpa-driver wext
<mistbauer> darunter vierte zeile: wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<_moep_> naja ich bin ma weg :P
<mistbauer> also ich nehms auf 11.04 zwar mit wired als treiber aber hier klappts jedes mal
<tchab> hier klappt es nicht
<tchab> :-(
<tchab> aber zurück zu wpa-suplicant: es startet ja schon, connected aber nicht zu meinem netzwerk
<deem> tchab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant#WLAN-Konfigurationen-eintragen
<tchab> danke +deem, aber das habe ich offen und durch :-(
<deem> tchab: und was genau davon funktioniert nun nicht?
<mistbauer> tchab sieht deine interfaces so ähnlich aus: http://paste42.de/1841/
<tchab> er scannt die netzwerke aber überspringt meines weil die ssid angeblich nicht passt
<deem> tchab: ein "sudo iwlist scanning" hattest du schon gemacht?
<tchab> was soll das bringen +deem?
<mgolisch> schauen ob die wlan karte netzwerke sieht
<mgolisch> bzw ueberhaupt funktioniert
<deem> tchab: das lsitet dir die access points
<tchab> sieht sie, wpa-supplicant findet mein netzwerk ja auch
<tchab> daran liegt es nicht...
<deem> tchab: in deinem nopaste les ich da auch raus, dass wpa_supplicant sich beschwert, dass unter /var/www/run schon ein wpa_suuplicant liegt. hast du den mal gelöscht?
<deem> ausserdme beschwert er sich, dass er keine keys hat
<tchab> ja, das ist schon weg
<tchab> ok, was mach ich mit den keys?
<deem> tchab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant#WPA2-Verschluesselung
<deem> tchab: was genau du da eintragane musst, findest du mit "sudo iwlist scanning" heraus
<deem> s/eintragane/eintragen/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: tchab: was genau du da eintragen musst, findest du mit "sudo iwlist scanning" heraus
<tchab> moment bitte ^^
<tchab> also: mein ab hat wpa-psk
<tchab> der schlüssel ist eingetragen
<tchab> super, jetzt sagt er mir das eth1 kein scannen unterstüzt -.-
<deem> tchab: nopaste mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scanning" und von deiner wpa_supplicant config bitte
<mgolisch> das hat er eben auch schon
<tchab> moment +deem
<mgolisch> ist eth1 ueberhaupt ein wlan ding?
<tchab> ja, ist es
<tchab> vorher hat es noch was angezeigt
<tchab> hier der paste von der config
<tchab> http://paste42.de/1839/
<tchab> und iwlist scanning sagt: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<mgolisch> was fuern wlan dingens ist das?
<tchab> broadcom
<tchab> mach dir mal keine sorgen darüber das eth1 wlan ist, das ist nämlich sicher ;-)
<deem> tchab: du hast wpa1 und nicht wpa2?
<tchab> +deem: der rooter nutzt anscheinend beides gleichzeitig
<deem> o_O wie soll das denn gehen?
<deem> du musst dich schon für eines von beiden entscheiden
<tchab> keine ahnung
<deem> tchab: versuch mal bitte irgendwie ne ausgaben von "sudo iwlist scanning" zu bekommen
<deem> s/ausgaben/ausgabe/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: tchab: versuch mal bitte irgendwie ne ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scanning" zu bekommen
<tchab> mehr als „eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<tchab> bekomme ich nicht
<tchab> momentan...
<deem> tchab: sag bescheid, wenn du ne ausgabe hast. dann versuchen wirs weiter =)
<tchab> ok
<tchab> übrigens nutzt der router wirklich wpa und wpa2 gleichzeitig
<tchab> jetzt sagt er mir wieder das er das interface nicht kennt :-(
<mgolisch> bei was?
<tchab> ifup eth1
<mgolisch> was willst du auch damit?
<tchab> ah, einen schritt weiter!
<tchab> http://paste42.de/1842/
<deem> hä?
<tchab> ?
<deem> mich würden viel lieber die daten des aps interessieren
<tchab> fritzbox 7170
<deem> das meint ich damit nicht
<tchab> ^^
<tchab> das war mir fast klar, einen versuch war es wert
<tchab> was willst du denn wissen?
<deem> tchab: na die ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scanning" ;)
<tchab> der paste von gerade war die ausgabe :-)
<deem> im leben nicht
<tchab> ne, falsch
<tchab> ^^
<tchab> das war ifup eth1
<tchab> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<tchab> mehr kommt nicht
<deem> ifup wär sowieso komplett falsch. du benutzt ja auch kein ifconfig für wlan, sondern iwconfig
<tchab> also iwup eth1?
<mgolisch> ist das wlan dingens grad verbunden mit irgendwas?
<mgolisch> dann ging bei mir das scannen manchmal auch nicht
<tchab> nicht das ich wüsste (das ist ja mein problem das es sich nicht verbindet :p)
<deem> tchab: einmald ie ausgabe von "ip a" bitte
<mgolisch> was sagt zb iwconfig eth1 ?
<tchab> +deem: http://paste42.de/1843/
<tchab> +mgolicsh: http://paste42.de/1844/
<deem> was is denn "DORMANT"? das hab ich ja noch nie gehört?
<tchab> öhm.. keine ahnung..
<mgolisch> schlafend?
<mgolisch> bzw es tut grad nichts
<deem> aso. dann sollte es ja scannen können
<mgolisch> ka warum es nicht scannen mag
<tchab> kann es irgend etwas bringen wenn ich meinen pc mal neu starte?
<deem> möglicherweise
<tchab> k, dann mach ich das gleich
<tchab> nichts :-(
<tchab> jetzt sagt er mir zumindest schon „ifup: interface eth1 already configured“ bei ifup eth1
<deem> tchab: hörst du wohl endlich auf ifup nutzen zu wollen
<tchab> :-(
<tchab> was soll ich denn dann nehmen?
<deem> gleich lösch ich dir das von deiner platte. is ja schrecklich
<tchab> ^^
<deem> wpa_supplicant zum himmeldonnerwetter nochmal
<tchab> ja, ok
<tchab> :p
<tchab> klingt logisch
<deem> versuch jetzt bitte mal eine ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scanning" zu bekommen
<KojiroAK> Ich hab ein Problem beim Versuch den Citrix-Receiver zu installieren. sudo ln –s /usr/lib/libXm.so.3.0.2 /usr/lib/libXm.so.4 ergibt ln: angegebenes Ziel „/usr/lib/libXm.so.4“ ist kein Verzeichnis <- wo mache ich den Fehler?
<tchab> juhu, moment
<Fuchs> deem: iwlist scan. 
<deem> Fuchs: im wiki steht "iwlist scanning"
<Fuchs> oh, es geht sogar beides
<tchab> http://paste42.de/1845/
<tchab> @+deem gesehen?
<deem> tchab: ok. versuch mal mit wpa2. also group tkip und pairwise ccmp
<tchab> ok
<deem> proto müsstest du dann auch noch auf rsn umstellen, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<tchab> +deem: http://paste42.de/1846/
<tchab> +deem: http://paste42.de/1847/ jetzt findet er das netz (id 0) aber connected nicht
<deem> hast du proto auf rsn umgestellt?
<tchab> das hast du nicht gesagt.. :-(
<tchab> „invalid proto 'rsn'“
<deem> hab ich gesagt
<tchab> egal..
<deem> ausserdem steht es im wiki :P
<tchab> hab es jetzt groß geschrieben, jetzt scannt er sich wieder nen wolf
<deem> wpa2 = "proto=RSN"
<tchab> bin ja schon still
<deem> tchab: sieht dein "network"-bereich in deiner wpa_suuplicant.conf jetzt so aus? http://pastebin.com/z6y3Dh43
<tchab> ja +deem
<deem> dann sollte das jetzt eigentlich funktionieren
<tchab> am ende kommt wieder „no keys have been configured - skip key clearing“
<deem> tchab: kann deine wlan-karte wpa2?
<tchab> ich würde mal davon ausgehen, ich nutze die karte in kombi mit dem router jetzt schon nen paar monate
<deem> tchab: kannst du mal das ctrl_interface nach /var/run packen?
<tchab> geschehen
<tchab> nichts geändert
<deem> ok. ich gebs auf. ich bin mit meinem latein am ende. imo müsste es so funktionieren. kA wieso nicht.
<tchab> :-(
<deem> tchab: du kannst ja mal die ausgabe von wpa_supplicant nochmal nopasten. ich fahr erstmal nach hause. vielleicht schau ich es mir von da aus nochmal an
<tchab> k
<mgolisch> was hast du fuern job?
<mgolisch> ist ja gleich 8
<tchab> +deem http://paste42.de/1848/
<suc4life> teffub da??
<UbuntuNeuling> Guten Abend. Ich habe ein Problem mit mein System. Ich habe auf ein Gateway Profile 5 Ubuntu 11.04 installiert. Mein Problem liegt daran, dass der Ton über die integrierte Lautsprecher nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich Kopfhörer anschließe dann geht es.
<UbuntuNeuling> wie kann ich die integrierte Lautsprecher zum funktionieren bekommen?
<Fussel> welches laptop UbuntuNeuling ?
<UbuntuNeuling> Kein Laptop. Ist ein All-in-One Desktop PC. Gateway Profile 5
<Fussel> hm, mal googlen …
<UbuntuNeuling> Hab ich schon. nichts gefunden...leider. Habe auch die Ubuntuusers.de Wiki wegen Soundprobleme gelesen, ohne erfolg. Ton funktioniert ja, nur nicht über die eingebute Lautsprecher
<UbuntuNeuling> die lautsprecher funktionieren ja, war vorher windows drauf. hab dann ubuntu drauf getan. lautsprecher geht nicht ton nicht, kopfhörer bzw externe lautsprecher ja. sollen aber die interne verwendet werden
<bekks> UbuntuNeuling: Was ist "Gateway Profile 5
<bekks> UbuntuNeuling: Was ist "Gateway Profile 5"?
<UbuntuNeuling> sowas: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdnsupport.gateway.com/s/Profile/profile5/3501739/3501739nv.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cdnsupport.gateway.com/s/Profile/Profile5/3501739/2900079nv.shtml&h=310&w=268&sz=19&tbnid=1WWHf2SMMJwHCM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=78&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgateway%2Bprofile%2B5%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=gateway+profile+5&docid=MAVBJHQpFR8RFM&sa=X&ei=74NBTqnLIYug-Ab88LWsCQ&ved=0CFYQ9QEwAw&dur=693
<shetlandpony> UbuntuNeuling's url: http://tinyurl.com/4yxbm52 | Redirect Notice
<UbuntuNeuling> oops sry für langer link
<Fussel> schein display mit eingebautem pc zu sein
<UbuntuNeuling> yup. ein all-in-one
<UbuntuNeuling> war ein geschenk und hab dann ubuntu 11.04 drauf gemacht
<tchab> ping
<Fussel> UbuntuNeuling, hat der knöpfe für sound und krams?
<UbuntuNeuling> für sound nicht. die lautsprecher gehen ja, war vorher windows drauf, hab ich getestet und dann sofort ubuntu drauf getan
<UbuntuNeuling> war ja nicht mein windows und nicht wirklich vom vorbesitzer sauber, also hab ich einfach ubuntu drauf getan. nun gehen die lautsprecher nicht und ich komm nicht weiter
<UbuntuNeuling> habe bei ubuntuusers.de unter sound alles soweit getestet. soundkarte wird erkannt, treiber läuft usw. wenn ich externe lautsprecher oder kopfhörer anschließe, egal ob hinten oder vorne, geht alles
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: kannst Du mal die Ausgabe von amixer in einen pastebin schmeissen, bitte? 
<UbuntuNeuling> amixer? ist das alsamixer?
<Fussel> so lange wie die brauchen die webseite zu senden, haben die bestimmt die tollste hardware eingebaut
<UbuntuNeuling> schon ok habs
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: nein, amixer. 
<UbuntuNeuling> wie ist der link zum pastebin?
<deem> ,paste? UbuntuNeuling 
<shetlandpony> UbuntuNeuling: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<UbuntuNeuling> thx
<UbuntuNeuling> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455489/
<Fussel> ich wette, die hardware wird von ubuntu erkannt, aber es braucht n supertollen windows-treiber, damit der erkennt das die klinkenbuchsen nicht genutzt werden
<UbuntuNeuling> du meinst das system selbst?
<user82> ist gnome3 schon im daily build von oneric?
<Fussel> normalerweise ist das n kleiner schalter in der buchse der von intern zu extern schaltet, aber ich erleb mitlerweile oft, dass es noch irgend n treiberfeature braucht, um das umzuschalten
<bekks> ,oneiric? user82 
<shetlandpony> user82: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<user82> aha
<UbuntuNeuling> Also wohl keine chance die lautsprecher zum laufen zu bekommen unter ubuntu?
<bekks> UbuntuNeuling: Das musst Du herausfinden :)
<UbuntuNeuling> und wie?
<UbuntuNeuling> bin mit meinem latein unter buntu am ende
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: zwei Dinge, die mir noch einfallen
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: erstens mal hat das Ding ein paar Schalter, die interessant klingen. Waerend Musik laeuft mal in alsamixer diese umschalten, insbesondere die letzten 3 
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: des weiteren: bei einigen Onboardkarten, was das ziemlich sicher ist, laeuft die Erkennung von einem eingesteckten Kopfhoerer ab und an schief
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: darf ich mal   lspci   und  cat /proc/asound/cards  in einem pastebin haben? 
<UbuntuNeuling> gerne
<UbuntuNeuling> mom
<UbuntuNeuling> So:
<UbuntuNeuling> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455495/
<Fuchs> herrlich, Onboard Intel, war klar
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: lsmod | egrep -i "hda|i.*x|int" 
<UbuntuNeuling> jo, hab das mit cat die letzten stunden mehrfach gemacht :D
<LetoThe2nd> oO( cat abuser? )
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: ich wuerde aber gerne die Ausgabe von dem lsmod sehen 
<UbuntuNeuling> nee, wikis und ixquick ^^
<UbuntuNeuling> so neuer pastebin:
<UbuntuNeuling> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455498/
<Fuchs> hm, snd_intel8x0, Uralttreiber, ungut. 
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: der Treiber ist fuer ein paar Dutzend verschiedene Onboardchips, kann sehr gut sein, dass man da mit ein paar Parametern nachhelfen koennte
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: wie gut ist Dein Englisch? 
<UbuntuNeuling> also das ist der treiber den ubuntu ausgewählt hatte. habe den aber auch umgestellt, jedoch ohne erfolg
<UbuntuNeuling> mein englisch ist kein problem. also sehr gut
<Fuchs> es gibt keinen aktuelleren Treiber, ist nur nicht gerade neuste Generation HW auch. 
<Fuchs> Das Englisch habe ich gefragt, weil Du am besten direkt die ALSA Jungs anschreibst
<Fuchs> die haben den geschrieben, die kennen die Parameter  (okay, der Befehl modinfo kennt sie auch, aber das wird dann ein ausprobieren) 
<UbuntuNeuling> jo ist ein alter rechner
<UbuntuNeuling> also, wohl keine chance den zum laufen zu bekommen?
<Fuchs> doch
<Fuchs> ALSA Jungs anschreiben, die haben eine Mailingliste
<UbuntuNeuling> aha. kann ich das direkt hier im empathy machen oder muss ich dazu  bei einem forum anmelden oder so?
<Fuchs> Du musst eine E-Mail schreiben
<UbuntuNeuling> ah ok. hast du ein link zu der mailingliste?
<Fuchs> http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Mailing-lists 
<UbuntuNeuling> danke
<Fuchs> UbuntuNeuling: vorher: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug 
<Fussel> eben ist die seite von gateway aufgegangen :D
<UbuntuNeuling> oO
<UbuntuNeuling> also bei mir ging es fix
<UbuntuNeuling> Danke für die Hilfe. Werd das heut nicht mehr machen und vielleicht gehe ich einfach hin und schließe eine externe sound an. ist zwar nicht sinn der sache, aber was soll. Hab nie so ne mailingliste gemacht und ich finde nicht genau wo ich mich dort wie melden soll.
<UbuntuNeuling> Gruß und danke
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, viel Erfolg 
<UbuntuNeuling> Danke. ciao
<tmaex> Hallo! Gibt es eine möglichkeit mit audacity alles was raus geht aufzunehmen? also quasi das was die boxen bekommen intern abzweigen?
<tmaex> Hallo! Gibt es eine möglichkeit mit audacity alles was raus geht aufzunehmen? also quasi das was die boxen bekommen intern abzweigen?
<Fuchs> wurde in den 9 Minuten seit der letzten Frage, entwickelt, jupp 
<Fuchs> Spass beiseite: jack kann es, pulse hat bedingt Moeglichkeiten dazu
<tmaex> und wie find ich die?
<tmaex> ich find mic0 line0 internmic0 und davon noch die 1 aber sonst nix als aufnahmequelle
<Fuchs> in audacity muesste man, wenn es nur um audacity geht, das Aufnahmegeraet auswaehlen koennen
<Fuchs> da sollte es das pulse default device haben
<tmaex> es gibt pulse: mic0/1 internal mic0/1 und line0/1 und das ganze noch mal mit default vornedrann
<tmaex> kanns sein dass ich da noch was installiern muss?
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> eigentlich nein
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> tmaex: mach mal pavucontrol auf, geh in den "Eingabegeraete" Bereich und waehle unten "Alle Eingabegeraete"
<Fuchs> tmaex: dann kannst Du auch die "Beobachter"  (schreckliche Uebersetzung) als Standardgeraet zum Aufnehmen setzen
<tmaex> pavucontrol?
<Fuchs> pulse audio volume control
<Fuchs> tipp es in ein Terminal, entweder geht es auf, oder er schlaegt Dir vor, es zu installieren
<tmaex> okay die installier ich grad schoma nach
<tmaex> ändert sich in audacity nix auch nach audacityneustart
<Fuchs> soll auch nicht, wenn Du anschliessend das defaultdevice nimmst, muesste er da aufzeichnen. Eigentlich. Und sonst kann ein beliebiger Recorder das dann, bevorzugt parecord
<tmaex> okay
<tmaex> testen...
<tmaex> cool läuft
<tmaex> aber ich hör nix mehr kriegen wir das auch noch hin?
<Fuchs> oeh, sollte eigentlich weiterhin gehen, 
<Fuchs> also bei audacity halt alles wieder auf normal, in pavucontrol den Monitor als Default-Aufnahmegeraet setzen, in audacity wiedergeben, parecord nebenher laufen lassen
<Fuchs> das muesste eigentlich gehen
<tmaex> habs grad selbst gefunden
<tmaex> hats falsche von 7 profilen für die soundkarte
<ring2> wie bekomme ich es nochmal hin, dass vom gepipeten text, alles bis auf die erste zeile ausgegeben wird? war das nicht irgendwas mit +1?
<bekks> head
<bekks> oder sed, oder awk, oder oder oder
<tmaex> hat jmd eine idee wie ich das ausgangssignal aufnehmen kann?
<vinzenz> Hallo. Ich habe Ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem Thinkpad Edge 13 installiert. Leider friert das System sporadisch ein. Wie kann ich herausfinden, woran das liegt?
<vinzenz> Ich kann es nicht reproduzieren. Es passiert ein bis zwei Mal am Tag (bei ständiger Nutzung). Ob Akku- oder Netzbetrieb, ist egal.
<ring2> bekks, ich lasse mir jetzt mit tail die letzten 11 zeilen ausgeben. head hab ich nicht dazu gebracht, alles nach der ersten auszugeben
<ring2> vinzenz, hast du mal einen blick in die logs geworfen?
<vinzenz> Ich weiß nicht wirklich, wohin ich genau gucken soll.
<vinzenz> Unter "Systemprotokolle" sehe ich eine ganze Menge.
<bekks> ring2: cat file-mit-erster-zeile |sed -e '1d' >file-ohne-erste-zeile
<ring2> bekks, danke :)
<ring2> vinzenz, ich würde in messages gucken, bei der uhrzeit, wo er ausgegangen ist
<vinzenz> ring2: Einen Punkt "messages" sehe ich nirgends.
<ring2> vinzenz, oh, messages gibts nur bis 10.10
<ring2> vinzenz, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien#Logs
<vinzenz> Hm, dann kann ja nur in Xorg was stehen.
<vinzenz> Oh, da sieht man aber nicht, wann es geloggt wurde ...
<ring2> vinzenz, EE bezeichnet einen error
<vinzenz> ring2: Ok, in der Xorg.0.log finde ich keinen Error.
<ring2> vinzenz, wie siehts mit syslog aus?
<ring2> vinzenz, vielleicht das mal probieren, falls du es nicht in den logs lokalisieren kannst? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/System_randomly_freezes_and_requires_hard_reset
<vinzenz> ring2: Hab AMD.
<ring2> vinzenz, ok, dann wohl eher nicht
<ring2> ;)
<vinzenz> Gucke gerade noch in den Logs.
<dAnjou> ich habe grad zweimal mit rsync -avx mein home von einer ext4- auf eine andere ext4- und eine ext3-partition kopiert und alle drei verz. zeigen veschiedene gesamtgrößen an. wie kann das sein? die unterschiede sind im megabyte-bereich
<vinzenz> Das einzige, was ich gefunden habe - das zeitlich mit den Freezes übereinstimmen könnte -, ist das: kobject_add_internal failed for GHES.9 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.
<bekks> dAnjou: Unterschiedliche Inodegrößen.
<bekks> du -sh ist viel interessanter.
<dAnjou> bekks: damit guck ich das ja nach (ohne -h)
<dAnjou> 3 zeilen:
<dAnjou> 11370444	/media/automatix/max/
<dAnjou> 11330692	/media/6f5c904a-dfa3-4bcc-b613-0e94a6d024d1/home/max/
<dAnjou> 3 zeilen:
<dAnjou> shit
<dAnjou> 11337176	/media/troubadix/max/
<dAnjou> bin auf ner live-cd
<bekks> diff -uNr benutzen :)
<vinzenz> ring2: ... und finde leider kaum etwas dazu. Nichts gelöstes. Was ist überhaupt GHES.9?
<ring2> vinzenz, keine ahnung. hast du es mal gegoogelt?
<vinzenz> ring2: Noch dabei.
<vinzenz> Bin schon kurz davor wieder auf Win zu wechseln, grml.
<ibekks> vinzenz: Warte damit noch ;) ich ueberleg mir gerade was
<vinzenz> ibekks, ring2: Evtl. hat's mit der Energieverwaltung zu tun, ACPI.
<ibekks> Warte gerade noch :)
<bekks> vinzenz: Du kannst den Kernel auch mit der Option "noacpi" booten
<bekks> Und das ganze damit mal testen
<vinzenz> bekks, okay, danke, ist notiert. Werde ich auf jeden Fall testen.
<bekks> Hast Du noch einen zweiten Rechner?
<vinzenz> bekks, ja.
<bekks> vinzenz: Dann kannst Du auf dem Ubuntu-Problem-Rechner mal einen ssh server installieren und wenn die Kiste wieder "einfriert" versuchen, per ssh nachzugucken, was genau gerade passiert.
<vinzenz> Das klingt mir, ehrlich gesagt, nach zu viel Aufwand. Ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht so sehr mit Ubuntu beschäftigen, sondern damit arbeiten. Ich werde aber das mit dem noacpi mal testen. Außerdem werde ich prüfen, ob das Problem auch ohne WLAN auftritt.
<bekks> aptitude install ssh-server
<bekks> Was genau ist daran kompliziert? :)
<vinzenz> Ich weiß nicht wie das funzt. ;-) Ich kann natürlich nachlesen, aber ich bin jetzt schon seit Tagen mit Linux beschäftigt, ich bin voll am Ende und irgendwie genervt. ^^
<bekks> Ja, Linux heisst Lernen.
<vinzenz> Ich habe ja immer wieder auch was lösen können, aber dann trat wieder das nächste Prob aus.
<ring2> ssh-server geht aber wirklich flux und zur fehlersuche optimal
<vinzenz> Na gut, vielleicht fühle ich mich morgen besser. ;-) Erstmal geht's jetzt pennen.
<vinzenz> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<vinzenz> Ach so: wie kann ich in die Konsole wechseln, wenn's das nächste Mal hängt?
<vinzenz> Wäre ja vielleicht dann noch möglich.
<vinzenz> Dann kann ich wenigstens sauber rebooten.
<ring2> strg+alt+f1-6
<vinzenz> Autsch.
<vinzenz> Ok. ;-) Thx.
<vinzenz> Wie komme ich wieder raus, wenn ich das jetzt mal testen möchte?
<ring2> strg+alt+f7
<vinzenz> Super, funzt. Danke und bye!
<ring2> gerne :)
<ring2> bekks, was ist eigentlich der sinn an -e bei dem sed befehl? (funktioniert ja auch ohne)
<ohhi> hi leuts, ich hab nen alten laptop bei dem ich den xserver  nicht starten kann , der bildschirm bleibt weiß mit farbigen streifen. idee ?
<bekks> -e kennzeichnet einen regulären Ausdruck - und man kann sich spontan unter Linux/Unix nicht darauf verlassen, dass sed das spontan immer so macht.
<ring2> bekks, also eine art sicherheitsmaßnahme
<ring2> ohhi, hast du dir mal die logs angesehen?
<bekks> ohhi: schau Dir /var/log/Xorg.0.log an
<ohhi> 1 moment
<ohhi> -.- jetz hab ich auch noch nen badblock error
<bekks> Platte am Sack. Um es salopp zu sagen.
<ohhi> ne nur cd
<ohhi> start ich halt was anderes, als ubuntu der fehler bleibt immer der selbe
<bekks> ?
<ohhi> welche distro auch immer keiner kann den xserver starten
<ohhi> auser damn small
<ohhi> seshalb denk ich man is ne einstellunssache
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-10
<ohhi> nach was sol ich den dem log suchen ?
<ring2> ohhi, nach EE für error
<ohhi> öhm wie genau ? grep nach error gibt nur die zeile unknown aus
<bekks> grep EE dateiname
<ohhi> nun da kommt nix
<ohhi> kein fehler
<ohhi> jetz hab ich nochmal xinit eingegeben und hab nun nen komplett weißen srceen
<T_X> moin moin, was wird momentan als grafikkarten treiber für eine ati radeon 9800 pro unter ubuntu 11.04 empfohlen?
<T_X> momentan hab' ich hier den open source treiber installiert, aber spiele wie neverball oder warzone2100 sind schon im menü sehr langsam
<T_X> sollte für 3d-zeugs immernoch eher der fglrx benutzt werden?
<ring2> T_X, positiv
<ring2> T_X, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<T_X> ring2: oki doki, thx!
<ring2> T_X, bitte. hoffen wir mal, dass ati den support für die 9000er serie noch nicht eingestellt hat :)
<jwi> der cutoff ist afaik R600, also pech gehabt :/. der gallium3d-basierte treiber soll für R300-R500 aber mittlerweile recht gut sein.
<ring2> T_X, wie gerade höre, hat jwi recht: "Seit Ubuntu 9.04 ist dieser Treiber nur noch mit Karten der HD-Serien benutzbar."
<T_X> jwi, ring2: ah, hmm. stimmt, da war was. das ati den support da für den fglrx eingestellt hätten
<T_X> und das nun auf dem aktuellen xserver nicht mehr läuft, der fglrx. oder so ähnlich
<ring2> T_X, tut mir leid, da war ich noch auf einem echt alten stand
<T_X> np :). hmm, bin nur noch am schauen, warum das trotzdem alles so langsam zu sein scheint
<T_X> oder der rechner ist einfach an sich zu lahm :D
<ring2> T_X, ja ältere fglrx-versionen sind wohl mit dem aktuellen xserver nicht so kompatibel
<T_X> und für opengl sollte man dieses libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental installieren, oder?
<T_X> (meine mich dran zu erinnern, dass ich das bei meinem laptop mit nouveau installiert hätte, auf dem nun 3d-zeug problemlos läuft)
<ring2> T_X, hab ich nicht ausprobiert
<T_X> hmm, weil mein bruder will hier minecraft zocken, aber irgendwie stürzt es an dauernd beim starten
<T_X> :)
<T_X> und im call trace ist auch was mit opengl zeug, opengl fehler hatte ich damals auch unter debian mit nouveau, als ich das -dri-experimental nicht installiert hatte und warzone2100 starten wollte
<ring2> ist es problemlos möglich unter 10.04 libusb-1.0-0 auf die maverick-version zu bringen? hat auch keine abhängikeiten
<ring2> scheint zu funktionieren :)
<bazZti> Moin, wo stelle ich das ein das sich meine chatkonten automatisch verbinden?
<tchab> moin leute
<tchab> ist ein ttytter-benutzer da der mir kurz helfen könnte? ich bekomme keinen oauth-key, twitter sagt mir die anwendung würde nicht gefunden werden...
<tchab> moin nochmal
<deem> ?
<tchab> ah, moin +deem
<tchab> habe das mit dem wlan jetzt über wcid geregelt
<bazZti> moin
<bazZti> wie bkeomm ich teamviewer zum beisiel in den autostart?
<deem> tchab: gute entscheidung. das spart dir jede menge graue haare :D
<skynix> bazZti: teamviewer ...  war großer müll . meiner ansicht nach .   klar    x11vnc   und einen guten clienten dazu .  entweder   vnc-E4  oder ssvnc
<bazZti> skynix, abgesehn deiner meinung über teamviewer wie bekomme ich tools in den autostart?
<skynix> ich würde auch ein script in die   update-rc.d   mit einbauen das es beim boot schon läuft , und auch das , wenn eine sitzung von x11vnc nach einen disconnect sich beendet ,  aber wieder startet von selber auf dem server pc
<skynix> bazZti: kde4 ?
<bazZti> skynix, ich muss gestehn das ich noch ein neuling bin auf linux 
<bazZti> und auch keine script kanone
<bazZti> hab 11.04
<skynix> entweder in den versteckten ordner   /home/bazZti/.kde/Autostart     ( dein username muß da natürlich richtig stehen
<skynix> oder über die system steuerung , da ist auch eine autostart section !!!
<skynix> ach du hast ubuntu oder wie ??
<bazZti> startprogramme heisst das glaub ich da kann man programme eintragen
<bazZti> obwooooohl scripten wohl besser sein soll da man dort noch nen delay einsetzen kann
<skynix> da frag doch besser die jungs bei    ubuntu-de   gieb ein    /join #ubuntu-de
<bazZti> nutze zum beispielö auch xbmc und der brauch zum start ne netzwerkverbindung
<skynix> dann biste bei denen im deutschsprachigem channel . da ist immer was los
<bazZti> wo bin ich denn hier?
<tchab> skynix: öhm.. wir sind hier in #ubuntu-de
<bazZti> ich bin doch ubuntu-de?
<skynix> in debian.de
<bazZti> lol
<bazZti> ^^
<skynix> ach LOL  ... sorry jungs .  ich hab grad keinen query überblick gehabt . lach
<tchab> XD
<skynix> sorry an alle !
<bazZti> ;-)
<skynix> lol
<deem> niemals !
<skynix> deem: oh weh oh weh ... das war peinlich
<skynix> naja , etwas in den autostart zu bekommen sollte bei ubuntu auch easy sein
<deem> ubuntu hat sowas nettes, das nennt sich upstart, da kann man programme eintragen, oder in die rc.local oder in den autostart bei unity
<deem> ,autostart? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<skynix> ab und wann starte ich es live , und arbeite mal damit .  ich habe zwar debian 6 laufen , aber nutze ubuntu kernel
<bazZti> kann ich auch irgendwo nen delay beim autostart einbauen??
<bazZti> der network connect dauert ja immer ein wenig bis das system hoch ist, doch bis dahin sind die autostart programme schon alle oben
<deem> bazZti: wozu sollte teamviewer eine ip benötigen?
<deem> du verbindest ja im autostart mit teamviewer nirgendowhin. du startest es ja nur um eingehende verbindungen zuzulassen
<bazZti> deem, das war nur ein beispiel. teamviewer macht auch autoreconnect falls er keine ip hat. aber zum beispiel auch xbmc
<bazZti> deem, teamviewer connected sich mit dem keepalive server
<deem> das tut teamviewer auch nachdem es gestartet wurde und nachdem das netzwerk dann da ist
<deem> xbmc wäre mir auch nict bekannt wo da ein problem sein soll
<deem> der port ändert sich ja nicht plötzlich an dem $dienst lauscht
<deem> ansonsten kannst du auch einfach die ip statisch eintragen, dann is die direkt da
<bazZti> tatsache ist wenn xbmc vor der netzwerkverbindung öffnet fehlt ihm der connect
<deem> wohin?
<bazZti> das is natürlich richtig mit der statischen
<bazZti> netzwerlconnect 
<bazZti> ich weiss nich wieso aber ubuntu startet erst alle programme und dann den netzwerkconnect
<deem> dann wirst du es wohl mit einer statischen ip konfigurieren müssen. was anderes fällt mir da grade nicht ein. wobei du im autostart als startbefehl natürlich auch "sleep 10; xbmc;" eintragen könntest
<bazZti> ah genau das is glaub ich der tip mit sleep
<bazZti> kann ich parameter beim autostart mitgeben?
<bazZti> dann würd ich bei allen netzwerkbenötigten programmen nen delay von 5 oder 10 sekunden mitgeben
<koegs> du schreibst dir ein einfaches script und packst das in den autostart
<koegs> oder benutzt /etc/network/if-up.d
<bazZti> was heisst das mit etc network if-up.d?
<bazZti> koegs, was meinst du mit if-up.de?
<koegs> das ist ein verzeichnis und es heisst /etc/network/if-up.d
<deem> bazZti: in if-up.de liegen scripte, die zu bestimmten ereignissen ausgeführt werden
<fourtimes> hi, kann ich netstat benutzen um auf einer schnittstelle nachzuschauen wie regelmäßig die multicast pakete eintreffen?
<deem> bzw nicht direkt da drin, sondern in den verzeichnissen darunter
<koegs> deem: normalerweise liegen die scripte genau dort, nicht in unterverzeichnissen
<deem> fourtimes: benutz tcpdump, ob es mit netstat geht weiß ich nicht, aber mit tcpdump geht es definitiv
<deem> koegs: stimmt. die anderen heiße ja if-down.d usw
<deem> heißen*
<bazZti> ok das is schonmal nich schlecht aber wie ich sagte bin ich im scripten nich so fit
<bazZti> wenn ich jetzt system einstellungen startprogramme ein programm eintrage
<bazZti> kann ich da ein delay mitgeben als  parameter?
<koegs> nein
<koegs> schreib dir ein einfaches bash-script ala "sleep 10; programm; sleep 10; programm2;" usw.
<bazZti> kann ich das auch einfach in das upstart hinzufügen?
<bazZti> koegs, in dem if-up. ordner ist ein script namens upstart. kann ich da einfach reinschreiben?
<koegs> ich würde dir nicht empfehlen in den scripten rumzupfuschen, sondern selber eins zu erstellen
<bazZti> koegs, in welcher reihenfolge arbeitet das system denn die scripte ab? Is kein problem dann erstell ich ein eigenes script mit den befehlen
<koegs> hm, zur reihenfolge kann ich nix sagen, ich glaub mehr oder weniger parallel
<bazZti> ok und dann wenn ich das script gebastelt habe leg ich es in den if-up.d ordner
<fourtimes> ich hab grad eine kaputte partition in eine datei kopiert und dann mittels fsck.vfat -av image.dat versucht zu reparieren, wenn ich das image dann aber auf /mnt mounte krieg ich nur komische zeichen angezeigt, was kann ich da jetzt noch machen?
<koegs> bazZti: in ermangelung einer anderen beschreibung gebe ich dir das als Inspiration: http://www.rootz.de/stichwort/if-up-d/
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich such einen guten podcast player mit steuerbarer wiedergabegeschwindigkeit
<bullgard4_> '~$ ps aux' zeigt mir an, daß der Prozess 7usr/bin/tilda existiert. Ich sehe aber nichts vom Programm auf meinem Natty-Bildschirm. Wie sollte ich bei der Suche danach vorgehen?
<soxor> Hallo bullgard4 
<soxor> Du kannst den Dienst grepen ps -ax | grep /usr/bin/tilda
<bullgard4_> soxor: Das gibt 1. eine Warnung aus, "bad ps syntax". 2. dasselbe Ergebnis, das ich oben schon beschrieben habe. --  Was also meinst Du wirklich?
<BuZZ-T> soxor: dass tilda läuft weiß er doch schon, er "findet" es nur nicht auf dem Desktop
<soxor> Also bei mir auf den System kann ich den befehl eingeben und bekomme den Dienst angezeigt 
<soxor> okay
<BuZZ-T> hat tilda eine Tastenkombination zum Anzeigen/Verstecken?
<mgolisch> ja
<BuZZ-T> ah, "Standard: <F1>" @ bullgard4 
<BuZZ-T> tilda sieht nett aus, mal installieren, ich kannte bis jetzt nur yakuake, wollte aber kein kde Zeug bei mir installieren
<BuZZ-T> bullgard4: ansonsten die Config mit "tilda -C" öffnen und beim Reiter "Keybindings" umstellen
<bullgard4_> BuZZ-T: Wenn ich F1 drücke und ein GNOME-Terminal den Fokus hat, dann erscheint ein Fenster mit Hilfetext zum GNOME-Terminal. 
<BuZZ-T> ist bei mir nicht so, einfach mal tilda -C starten
<bullgard4_> BuZZ-T: "~$ tilda -C" ist meine Rettung gewesen. Bei meiner Natty-GNOME-2-Konfiguration ist ein Fehler, den ich noch nicht herausfinden konnte. Deshalb scheint auch das Drücken auf F1 zu Anfang nicht zu funktionieren.
<bullgard4_> Ich erhalte in Natty auch viele Warnungen mit dem Text: "tilda: 3076: Gtk-Warning ++; GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated". --  Was ist ein GtkSpinButton?
<Sandreas> moin… ich möchte gerne eine Wireless-Bridge einrichten… Es soll keine Firewall sein, sondern schlicht ein Accesspoint, der die vorhandene Infrastruktur um "WLAN" erweitert. Er verfügt über 3 LAN-Ports und 1 Wireless Modul. Dann soll er über LAN an meinen Router angeschlossen werden und DHCP und DNS Anfragen einfach durchleiten. Er braucht keine eigene IP und kann wie ein Switch operieren. Geht sowas generell und wenn ja, wie ste
<koegs> ,512? Sandreas
<shetlandpony> Sandreas: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<koegs> " wenn ja, wie ste" konnte ich als letztes lesen
<Sandreas> Geht sowas generell und wenn ja, wie stelle ich das an?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke
<Sandreas> Mein Ansatz: WLAN einfach im Master konfigurieren und dann eine Bridge über wlan0 eth0 eth1 eth2 aufspannen
<bullgard4_> Sandreas: Deine Mitteilung war zu lang. Dein IRC-Client hat sie nach etwas weniger als 512 Zeichen abgeschnitten. Deshalb kam Deine Frage hier unvollständig an.
<bullgard4_> Sandreas: Ähm.  Berichtigung: Ich wollte sagen: "Deine Mitteilung war zu lang. Der IRC-Server hat sie nach etwas weniger als 512 Zeichen abgeschnitten. Deshalb kam Deine Frage hier unvollständig an."
<Sandreas> bullgard4_: hab den rest danach gepostet
<bullgard4_> Ah! Gut!
<koegs> Sandreas: schau dir den wiki-link bitte an :)
<bazz__> woran kann es liegen das ich evolution nicht maximieren kann?
<te22> keine compiz config vieleicht 
<bazZzti> hab nix verändert
<bazZzti> einfach aufgesetzt und emails eingerichtet
<bazZzti> mehr nich
<dadrc> bazZzti, was heißt denn "nicht maximieren"? Knopf nicht da? Knopf funktioniert nicht? Welches Ubuntu? 
<bazZzti> knopf da keine fun ktion
<bazZzti> also der dritte in der reihe von oben links gesehn
<te22> "einfach aufgesetzt" nett ich jetzt nicht "nix verändert" .. Welches Ubuntu, Oberfläche, was genau geht net.
<te22> nett = nenn
<RichyW> hey, ich habe immer mit meinem lappi über netzwerk auf mein htpc per ssh und vnc zugegriffen, seit gestern funktioinert es nicht mehr,
<RichyW> kann mich zwar anmelden und evtl. einen befehl ausführen, aber nach kurzer zeit bin ich zwar noch verbunden aber kann nichts mehr ausführen, dann nach paar min kann ich wieder alles machen
<RichyW> als wäre nichts gewesen, und nach paar sec das gleich spiel von vorn, wie kann ich da vorgehen?
<bazZzti> 11.04
<te22> RichyW: wenn du lokal an deinem htpc anmeldest passiert das selbe? 
<te22> unity oder gnome? @ bazZzti.
<RichyW> nein da kann ich machen was ich will
<te22> ggf. wlan als verbindung?
<bazZzti> hä?
<bazZzti> 32 bit einfach runtergeladen installationsroutine
<bazZzti> und ab dafrü
<te22> k dann unity - sorry da kann ich dir nicht helfen.
<te22> (nicht weil ich ggf. nicht will - sondern weil ich mich damit schlicht nicht auskenne)
<RichyW> also am lappi wlan am htpc kabel
<te22> packetlosses vieleicht?
<te22> mtr meilhtpc und dann mal schauen was so passiert 
<te22> console auf : mtr mein-htpc.local und dann via vnc oder wie auch immer mal drauf rumbasteln
<dadrc> bazZzti, und was passiert, wenn du das Fenster mit der Maus an den oberen Rand ziehst? 
<dadrc> Doppelklick auf die Titelleiste?
<RichyW> also es ist garantiert ein problem mit dem htpc, denn ich versuche gerade eine internetseit auf dem htpc zu starten und der brauch ewigkeiten, als würde der nichts machen
<te22> local oder via remote?
<te22> ich dachte wenn du lokal am htpc arbeitest ist alles cool
<RichyW> local, hatte bis eben noch nicht versucht auf internet zuzugreifen, weiß auch nicht wieso ich das nicht getestet habe
<te22> nagut problem eingegrenzt :) Was sagt denn dein mtop ? swapped die kiste? 
<te22> oder ist sie zu heis?
<te22> laufen viele dienste? codiert der gerade was? n speicherfresser vieleicht?
<te22> platte voll?
<te22> das wären so die dinge die ich checken würde
<RichyW> also der htpc ist relativ neu da habe ich "nur Mythtv" laufen und eben die standard sachen, platten sind so gut wie leer, wie gesagt die kiste läuft erst seit kurzem (2monate)
<bazZzti> dadrc, passiert nix
<dadrc> bazZzti, aber mit anderen Programmen geht es ganz normal?
<bazZzti> ja
<bazZzti> dadrc, ja
<dadrc> bazZzti, seltsam. Hab das gerade noch mal probiert, hier geht das ohne Probleme. Seit wann ist das so?
<bazZzti> is mir gerade das erste mal aufgefallen
<bazZzti> is aber auch ne vm
<bazZzti> jumpvm
<bazZzti> trotzt reboot
<dadrc> bazZzti, welche Auflösung hat die VM?
<RichyW> möchte den treiber neu aufspielen, kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich mit diesem treiber richtig liege:
<RichyW> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<RichyW> (der oberste linux treiber)     Gigabyte GBT GA-870A-USB3 Mainboard Sockel AMD 870 AM3 DDR3 Speicher ATX
<shetlandpony> RichyW's url: http://tinyurl.com/35kojy | Realtek
<bazZzti> dadrc, 1024
<bazZzti> x768
<dadrc> bazZzti, kannst du die versuchsweise mal auf 1280x1024 hochstellen? Das Evolutionfenster hat 'ne Mindestgroße, wenn der Monitor kleiner ist, kann es nicht maximiert werden
<dadrc> sdx++ 
<Flokass> Kann mir jemand helfen ich möchte das tray-icon von KeePass ändern
<RichyW> kleine info; es war bei mir anscheinen ein falscher treiber installiert, ich weiß nicht wie das vorher funktioniert hatte, habe jetzt den richtigen laufen und es funktioniert
<RichyW> ein weiteres problem taucht auf, nach einem neustart ist der falsche treiber wieder geladen unter /etc/modules steht nix davon wo kann der noch auftauchen?
<bazZti> dadrc, interessant ich habe den rechner durchgestartet mit der auflösung 1280x1024 und es geht jetzt
<bazZti> jetzt hab ich nochmal eine frage
<bazZti> wie kann ich meinen chatkonten beibringen sich automatisch beim boot anzumelden?
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Von welchen Chatkonten redest Du? Es gibt verschiedene.
<Black_> hi alle, ich hab ein problemchen, seit dem ich mein desktop pc in ein anderes gehäuse gepackt habe und allses angeschlossen hatte ging die tastatu aber nicht die maus. In der Konsole eingegeben : lsusb und folgende meldung bekommen : device descriptor read/64, error -32. Hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?
<koegs> Black: du solltest alle verbindungen prüfen und ggfl. mal einen anderen USB-Port und/oder eine andere Maus probieren
<koegs> da es anscheinend vor dem Umbau ging, glaube ich allerdings auch nicht, dass es was mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<Black_> hmm... egal wo ich was anschieße immer selbe meldung
<Black_> was auch komisch ist das die tastatur geht
<koegs> vielleicht hat auch einfach die maus ne macke weg
<Black_> wlan-stick geht auch nicht
<koegs> du könntest mal mit ner live-cd testen obs damit geht, dann weisst du obs an deiner installation oder an deine hardware liegt
<Black_> mit der live cd hatte ich es auch getestet selbe problem
<bazZti> bullgard4, oben rechts kann man doch die blase neben dem benutzernmanmen in der leiste anklicken
<Black_> hab grad rausgefunden, das die maus vom laptop geht
<bazZti> da hab ich meine chatkonten eingerichtet
<bazZti> und nach jedem reboot gehen die chatkonten nicht von alleine online
<Black_> aber warum wlan-stick nicht
<koegs> Black: dann würd ich ehrlich gesagt erstmal die hardware überprüfen, laut deiner aussage ging es vor dme umbau
<Black_> ja richtig koegs ich schau mal im bios nach, evtl. muss ich was umstellen oder so, kein plan
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Meinst Du Natty und empathy?
<bazZti> natty
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Ok zu Natty. Und Meinst Du Deine Empathy-Konten? Oder andere?
<bazZti> jo
<daveyx> tach
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Das ist bei mir genauso voreingestellt wie bei Dir. Du kannst Empathy in den Autostart packen, um Dein Ziel zu erreichen.
<daveyx> wie kann ich in natty compiz KOMPLETT abstellen, sodass ich nur noch plain-gnome habe ?
<redknight> daveyx: soweit ich weiß, nein
<daveyx> what? wie krass...
<daveyx> beim umschalten zu einer anderen arbeitsfläche hängt sich meine kiste öfter mal auf
<daveyx> seit upgrade auf natty besonders oft :(
<daveyx> entweder is dann Xorg oder compiz auf 100% cpu
<daveyx> wie kann ich analysieren woran das liegt ?
<LetoThe2nd> naja, mit gnome classic wählen und effekt ganz aus sollte doch eigentlich metacity übernehmen. schlimmstenfalls mit nem replace.
<daveyx> dachte erst es läge am flashplayer im firefox, aber seitdem ich keine youtubevideos mehr schaue, konnte ich nachweisen, dass es daran net liegt
<daveyx> jo, hab gnome-classic hab ich ja, wo stelle ich metacity ein ?
<dadrc> Desktopeffekte deaktivieren
<daveyx> wo? im CCSM ?
<dadrc> System -> Einstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild -> Visuelle Effekte
<koegs> im login-screen: ubuntu classic (ohne effekte)
<dadrc> Oder so
<koegs> dadrc: nicht in natty :)
<dadrc> Nicht mehr? Ok, dann was koegs sagt.
<daveyx> nee, leider net unter System -> Einstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild -> Visuelle Effekte :(
<bazZti> bullgard4, ach das heisst empathy is noch gar nich gestartet oder was?
<daveyx> im loginscreen hatte ich auf jeden fall auf ubuntuclassic gesetzt, unity war ja dermaßen verbuggt ;(
<dadrc> daveyx, sorry, veraltete Info. koegs hat den richtigen Weg gepostet.
<daveyx> najut, ich schließe mal alle meine fenster und melde mich neu an, bis gleich
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Ja. Richtig.
<ZackZarap_> hi, kann mir jemand einen dns server empfehlen der leicht zu konfigurieren und schnell ein zu richten ist? brauch einen um meine vm zu testen, kann ich aber nicht ohne das ich dem teil ne domain gebe und das geht nur mit dns.
<daveyx> hat geklappt, aber leider hat mein chatzilla nicht die irc-konversation gespeichert, wem darf ich denn danken ?
<koegs> so schlechtes kurzzeitgedächtnis? :D
<daveyx> schädel voll mit arbeit, leider :d
<LetoThe2nd> daveyx: dank an koegs, an mich bier pizza geld und was sonst noch so da ist :-)
<daveyx> danke koegs! @Leto: kohle is überwiesen, pizza und bier sind bestellt, sollte in ca. 30minuten da sein
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön.
<daveyx> Prosciutto war doch richtig, oder ?
<koegs> mit viel knoblauch, liefern an #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte :)
<daveyx> 1
<subz3r0> Hallo
<daveyx> @ZackZarap_: ich hatte mal nen ähnliches issue und hab einfach den hostnamen in die /etc/hosts eingetragen, könnte das dir helfen ?
<ZackZarap_> hab ich gemacht
<subz3r0> Wie verhält sich das Update einer Ubuntu Version auf eine andere, wenn das System zuvor komplett crypted war (lvm mit dm-crypt)? Habe diesbezüglich auch schon im Forum bzw. im Wiki gesucht, allerdings nichts gefunden. Möchte mir nur ungerne mein System abschiessen.
<ZackZarap_> allerdings will ich subdomains erstellen und da liegt der hase im pfeffer
<ZackZarap_> das geht leider mit einträgen in die hosts nicht
<koegs> subz3r0: sollte gehen, aber wie immer... BACKUP machen
<te22> subz3r0 : von 10.10 auf 11.04 ists bei mir zu einer "mach alles neu installation" geworden .. 
<daveyx> äh, sicher? bei mir funzt das auch mit subdomains
<ZackZarap_> echt? mhm dann hab ich was falsch gemacht..
<daveyx> sonst: dnsmasq
<subz3r0> koegs, selbstverständlich backupe ich das home-dir
<MitName> subz3r0, dann kannst du das ja gefahrlos machen
<subz3r0> te22, das hatte ich nun auch vor. Also 10.10 -> 11.04. Was ist denn bei dir genau schief gegangen?
<ZackZarap_> wie sehen bei dir die einträge aus? im server steht bei mir 127.0.0.1 local.vm und im client 192.168.179.3 local.vm
<ZackZarap_> sollte dann doch stimmen
<subz3r0> btw. gibts schon nen Release-Datum für die nächste LTS? Evtl warte ich noch?! :)
<LetoThe2nd> ,lts? subz3r0 
<shetlandpony> subz3r0, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 6.06.2 Server(Dapper Drake Point Two), Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04.1(Lucid Lynx Point One). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, danke
<daveyx> jupp, bei mir auch so, geht ping local.vm net ?
<ZackZarap_> doch
<daveyx> na dann.. :)
<ZackZarap_> die frage ist, wenn ich dann im browser foo.local.vm aufrufe bekomm ich kein response. der apache ist aber so configuriert das er, wenn die subdomain nicht exsistiert, die normale seite aufgerufen wird
<ZackZarap_> ach ich vergess immer das @daveyx ^^
<ZackZarap_> und wenn ich foo.local.vm anpinge gehts auch nicht :) irgendwie verwirrt micht das gerade
<mgolisch> ist doch klar
<mgolisch> woher soll er wissen welche ip dieser name hat
<daveyx> na dann pack doch einfach noch folgendes in die /etc/hosts: 192.168.179.3  foo.local.vm
<daveyx> dann sollte es funzen
<daveyx> frage von mgolisch is da schon berechtigt :)
<ZackZarap_> ach klar... steht ja kein dns dazwischen...host datei is nicht gleich dns ~~
<ZackZarap_> danke .D
<daveyx> np :)
<te22> subz3r0: ich hatte auf einmal keine GUI mehr, dann war die config kaputt und mein wlan modul war "verschwunden" ...  
<te22> mein crypt-fs dagegen ist heil geblieden ( da wo ich am meisten angst vor hatte ) 
<subz3r0> te22, hattest du viele fremdquellen benutzt? 
<te22> eigentlich nicht 
<subz3r0> habe hier drauf geachtet, dass möglichst du vermeiden
<subz3r0> zu
<bullgard4_> jrib: Grub 2 shows a boot entry "Linux 2.6.38-8-generic on /dev/sda1". I had done '~$ sudo update-grub'. Can you tell me why Synaptic shows that the package linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic is not installed?  
<te22> 2 fremdquellen hab ich 
<te22> sorry 3 
<te22> cairo-dock, thunderbird und google
<te22> ansonsten nur canonical partner (dell - nicht motzen ... ) 
<te22> und das war auch mein problem 
<te22> das schlepptop hier zickt ein wenig rum 
<te22> trotz ubuntu cert :)
<TheInfinity> te22, das cert gilt ja auch nur für die mitgelieferte ubuntu version. die afaik ein lts ist.
<te22> ich weis :) War ja auch keine beschwerde - sondern nur eine Anmerkung :)  davon ab mit den "Original Wiederherstellungsmedien" funktioniert das im übrigen garnicht! .... 
<te22> 5 tage hab ich verbraten bis mein notebook wieder lief .. 
<te22> das ist aber kein Ubuntu problem und gehört wenn überhaupt ins offtopic oder in einen Dell-motz-channel :)
<markus_> HALLO
<joschi> ,frag? markus_
<shetlandpony> markus_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<koegs> ,german? bullgard4
<shetlandpony> bullgard4: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<jinn> hi leute =) wie gehts ?? hätte eine kleine frage warum geht das nicht wenn ich eine bash datei mache mit diesem inhalt ?? gnome-terminal -e ./testprogramm
<joschi> jinn: wie lautet der komplette inhalt der datei, was machst du mit der datei und was soll deiner meinung nach dabei passieren?
<dadrc> und: +x?
<jinn> eigentlich mache ich die bash datei in gedit rein bei external tools und die soll mein compiliertes c++ programm ausführen "testprogramm" wird natürlich ersetzt durch die aktuelle dateiname
<user1312> Guten Nachmittag, ich möchte meinen desktop (11.04. mit unity) umgestalten und ein dunkel panel haben, wie im orignal unity design, allerdings weiterhin clearlooks als fensterinhalt behalten, wie lässt sich das kombinieren ?
<joschi> jinn: ok, dann fehlt dir schonmal die shebang in der ersten zeile
<jinn> #!/bin/bash ?? 
<joschi> jinn: und ggf wie von dadrc angedeutet das execute-bit
<joschi> jinn: zum beispiel
<jinn> also einfach +x hinzufügen ?? 
<joschi> jinn: auf jeden fall, außer du willst immer den interpreter voranstellen
<jinn> ja ich compiliere es ja im voraus dann ist es ja schon ausführbar
<joschi> jinn: du kompilierst das shell-skript? ah ja…
<jinn> neee mein c++ programm
<joschi> jinn: wir sprechen von deinem shell-skript
<jinn> also ja der script führt sich ja aus nur verschwindet das terminal dann sofort wider Oo
<ubuntu_user> Hallo alle beisammen
<ubuntu_user> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich eine PowerPoint (MS) auf Ubuntu zum laufen bekomme? Der Powerpoint viewer für Ubuntu verhaut die Darstellung zu stark, als dass es nutzbar wäre..
<jinn> open office / thinkfree office ?
<ghostcube> ubuntu_user: benutz doch libre oder open office, solange es nicht im 2010 er oder 2007 er format gemacht ist das präsentationsteil sollltre das funktionieren
<ubuntu_user_12> da bin ich wieder. Leider ist mein Browser abgestürzt
<ubuntu_user_12> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die PowerPoint zum laufen bekomme?
<pAt__> 16:16 <ghostcube> ubuntu_user: benutz doch libre oder open office, solange es nicht im 2010 er oder 2007 er format gemacht ist das präsentationsteil sollltre das funktionieren
<ubuntu_user_12> das ist das problem...
<ubuntu_user_12> open office öffnet es auch falsch. Ich habe die Datei auch mal im ppt 97er Format gespeichert... aber da gibt es auch lauter balken und striche
<deem> ubuntu_user_12: dann wirst du dir mithilfe von wine office installieren müssen
<ubuntu_user_12> hmm; kostenfreie varianten gibt es nicht? Ich habe keine Lizenz für das System, auf dem die PowerPoint laufen soll
<ghostcube> was is mit office live?
<ghostcube> also die online dienste?
<joschi> jinn: das terminal wird sich direkt nach ausführung deines programms (oder eben im fehlerfall) wieder schließen
<joschi> jinn: was macht dein programm denn?
<joschi> (so ausgabe-mäßig)
<ubuntu_user_12> office live? Das klingt interessant; daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht
<ubuntu_user_12> das einzige problem ist, dass das ganze auf einer ausstellung gezeigt werden soll. Die Besucher könnten die website wechseln...
<mgolisch> vm?
<mgolisch> oder hast du kein windows?
<ubuntu_user_12> hab keine lizenz für windows auf dem system
<mgolisch> ah
<ubuntu_user_12> das macht das ganze so kompliziert; sonst hätte ich office über wine installiert..
<ubuntu_user_12> damit würde es bestimmt gehen..
<ubuntu_user_12> aber lizenztechnisch wird das nichts :)
<pAt__> ubuntu_user_12: dann speichere die Power Point Präsi doch als pdf ab.
<ubuntu_user_12> Leider ist die Powerpoint mit Bewegung verbunden (Blinkende Bilder mit links). Würde die Menüführung damit noch laufen?
<mgolisch> hm mal ehrlich
<ubuntu_user_12> sprich: bei einem klick gehts zur angegebenen slide?
<mgolisch> wieso macht man sowas mit powerpoint wenn man kein windows/office hat
<ubuntu_user_12> weil wir einen powerpoint guru haben :-D
<ubuntu_user_12> nungut; man kann es ja nicht ändern. Also eine PDF würde gehen
<ubuntu_user_12> kann man da alle menüs ausblenden und nicht mehr zugänglich machen?
<pAt__> ein Powerpoint Guru kann auch mit Impress umgehen ;)
<pAt__> ja, sollte gehen
<jinn> joschi es macht eigentlich nur ein hello world =) also kleines testprogramm
<joschi> jinn: ja, dann beendet sich das terminal gleich nach der ausgabe und da die jetzt nicht so umfangreich zu sein scheint, verschwindet es eben so schnell wieder
<pAt__> pdf im Vollbildpräsentationsmodus
<ubuntu_user_12> hehe; leider macht das Impress bei den repeat effekten nicht mit
<ubuntu_user_12> gut, dann wäre das unser Plan B
<ubuntu_user_12> danke pAt__
<jinn> ah ok also cin>> noch zum c++
<pAt__> kein Thema, hoffentlich klappts
<ubuntu_user_12> danke :-)
<pAt__> Mit Scribus lassen sich auch Überblendeffekte bei pdfs usw erstellen
<ubuntu_user_12> Scribus? Ist das kompliziert?
<NTQ> Hi. Gibt es zufällig ein Plugin für Nautilus, das automatisch eine FTP-Verbindung aufrecht erhält. Sonst hab ich immer das Problem, dass ich mich nach ca. 2 Minuten komplett neu verbinden muss, was ein wenig stört.
<pAt__> ubuntu_user_12: eigentlich nicht
<mgolisch> NTQ: nicht das ich uesste
<jinn> ok danke joschi es funktioniert =) bb zusammen
<mgolisch> NTQ: wieso verwendet du nicht curlftpfs oder sowas
<pAt__> ubuntu_user_12: Ihr könntet es auch mit einer 30 Tage Testversion von Softmaker versuchen: http://www.softmaker.de/ofl.htm
<pAt__> Diese hat den besten MS Office Import unter Linux
<mgolisch> NTQ: wofuer verwendest du das?
<NTQ> mgolisch: curlftpfs hab ich schonmal versucht einzurichten. Aber ich hatte immer Rechteprobleme. Also ich konnte auf dem FTP surfen und Dateien runterladen, aber ich konnte nichts ändern oder hochladen. Nur neue leere Ordner erstellen. Dazu hab ich hier im IRC auch schon mal ewig lang Unterstützung erhalten bis sie es aufgegeben haben. ^^
<NTQ> mgolisch: Um Dateien auf einen Webspace hochzuladen, also für eine HTTP-Webseite
<mgolisch> wieso nimmst du dann keine IDE/Editor mit ftp support?
<mgolisch> ist doch viel pratkischer
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ka ob das mit nautilus irgendwie geht, ich glaub nicht
<dAnjou> mgolisch: ich finde da eher curlftpfs praktischer
<dAnjou> moment, worum gates? *duck*
<NTQ> naja, ich nutze eclipse. da gibts glaub ich auch ein ftp-plugin. aber mir gings eher darum, wenn ich mal schnell von hand ein paar sachen ändern muss
<mgolisch> ah ich verstehe
<joschim77> hallo ist da jemand
<NTQ> joschim77: siehst du doch. 221 Personen.
<joschi> ,frag? joschim77
<shetlandpony> joschim77: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<joschim77> ja ich kenne mich nicht mit den System aus.
<joschim77> Will gerade LFS auf meinem P2 laptop installieren 
<LetoThe2nd> joschim77: LFS = linux from scratch?
<joschim77> ja
<LetoThe2nd> joschim77: wie kommst du dann auf die idee, den ubuntu-support zu fragen?
<NTQ> joschim77: da gibts doch ein schönes buch bzw. pdf mit etlichen seiten, wo das schön beschrieben ist.
<NTQ> aber ansonsten gehört das eher in den offtopic-channel als hier rein
<joschim77> ich wollte eigentlich in das LFS support
<LetoThe2nd> joschim77: hier ist _reiner_ ubuntu support. alles andere entweder #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder gleich den passenden themenchannel. lfs hat einen, sogar nen eigenen irc-server. steht alles auf deren seite.
<joschim77> Ich habe das Programm gestartet und war dann einfach bei euch
<LetoThe2nd> joschim77: dann rate ich dir dringend mal mittels eigeninitiative rauszufinden, wie man den channel von lfs erreicht.
<dAnjou> sonst hast du nämlich auch bei lfs keine chance
<joschim77> ok
<NTQ> ok, jetzt gibts was neues interessantes. über webftp.de kann ich die dateien auf meinem ftp einsehen, aber nautilus zeigt mir nur ein leeres fenster an. wenn ich dann was machen will (neuer ordner, neue datei), kommt nur Fehler: "Vorgang abgebrochen" -.-
<NTQ> liegt wahrscheinlich an dam komischen französischen server :P
<NTQ> woran könnte das liegen, dass nautilus fehler macht  bei der ftp-verbindung?
<NTQ> interessant. mit curlftpfs klappt's bei diesem server
<nixoninajar_1> hallo, möchte gerne deutsche rechtschreibprüfung für evolution mail installieren, aber aspell wird nicht erkannt.  
<nixoninajar_1> kann mir irgendjemand helfen _
<nixoninajar_1> ?
<RichyW> ich brauche dringend auskunft zu diesen displays: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Imon; ich habe das erste von den beiden eingebaut und es ist ein lcd display, aber wenn ich lsusb eingebe steht da SoundGraph Inc. GD01 MX VFD Display/IR Receiver
<RichyW> wiso steht da vfd?
<NTQ> ist es normal, das alle dateien in einem mit curlftpfs gemounteten ordner als zugriffsrechte immer root haben?
<NTQ> interessanterweise kann ich den dateinamen ändern, aber ich kann nicht den inhalt ändern -.-
<Pilatus> huhu @ all
<Cyber1005> kan mir jemand helfen bei dem programm keepassx, kann den browser firefox irgend wie dort nicht richtig einrichten
<Cyber1005> kann mir jemand helfen bei dem programm keepassx, kann den browser firefox irgend wie dort nicht richtig einrichten
<NTQ> wenn du alle 4 minuten wieder fragst, bringt das auch nicht mehr. einfach warten.
<NTQ> das ist wirklich strange hier mit dem ftp und curlftpfs. Ich kann Dateien in den Ordner kopieren und auch wieder löschen. Aber ich kann sie danach nicht wieder ändern. Dazu hab ich angeblich keine Rechte. Das muss irgendein Problem mit dem fuse-Zeugs sein. Das unterscheidet ja zwischen Erstellen mit Initialinhalt und Ändern. Aber wie ändere ich dieses Verhalten? Bin etwas ratlos.
<RichyW> mit welchen befehl kann ich im terminal gleich mehrere dateien gleichzeitig löschen? also datei 1 bis datei 115?
<rumpe1> RichyW, find mit entspr. regexpr dürfte das können
<Cyber1005> rm dann der datei name leerzeichen und die nächste datei dran hängen so lange so weiter mach bis du alle gelöscht hast die du willst
<rumpe1> ls
<rumpe1> upsi
<RichyW> find wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich das benutzen müsste und rm habe ich benutzt aber das sind soviele dateien und da immer die zahlen zu ändern nervt
<BuZZ-T> RichyW: in bash kannst du auch z.B. {1..100} für Intervalle angeben, also z.B. test{1..10}.txt für test1.txt, test2.txt, ... usw.
<rumpe1> RichyW, naja... z.B. find . -type f -name '*[0-9]*'   listet alle dateien der unterverzeichnisse von "." auf, in denen sich eine ziffer befindet
<BuZZ-T> oder {01..10} wenn die Zahlen mit führender 0 beginnen
<RichyW> BuZZ-T: habs auf anhieb geschafft
<RichyW> danke
<rumpe1> RichyW, das würde z.B. auf dateinamen mit bis zu 3 aufeinanderfolgenden ziffern passen:  "find . -type f | egrep '[0-9]{1,3}' | xargs echo "
<RichyW> was genau heißt hier egrep? grep allein hab ich schon oft benutzt
<rumpe1> RichyW, das selbe wie "grep -E" (extended-regexp)
<rumpe1> weiß aber auch grad nicht, ob das in dem fall überhaupt notwendig ist. Aber erweitert schadet ja nicht. ;)
<Skullcrasher> hi
<Skullcrasher> wie kann ich denn gnome-shell als standard einstellen?
<Skullcrasher> muss bis jetzt noch im terminal mit gnome-shell --replace machen
<Skullcrasher> und dann bleibt ja das terminal noch offen
<dAnjou> is das gnome 3? dafür gibt's hier noch keinen support
<Skullcrasher> hmm ok
<Skullcrasher> also bei unity einfach bleiben
<dnano91> kennt sich jemand mit cedega/gametree aus?? wenn ich ein spiel starte, ist das bild immer etwas nach unten und rechts verschoben und deshalb abgeschnitten
<deem> dnano91: hast du ubuntu?
<dnano91> deem: nein, debian^^ aber unter xubuntu habe ich das gleiche problem
<deem> dnano91: wenn du debian hast bist du hier aber falsch
<dnano91> lesen-.-
<dnano91> "aber unter xubuntu habe ich das gleiche problem"
<deem> dnano91: nicht so frech sein. hast du das xubuntu grade griffbereit?
<dnano91> hätte ich in 2 min.
<deem> dann bist du erst in 2 minuten hier richtig :P
<jokrebel> guten abend
<m0rph_> ich brauche hilfe bei einrichten von samba und windows 7 home prmium, ich scheitere nur nch an der authentifizierung, war mag mal drüber schauen?
<ring0> m0rph_, ich würde einfach mal konkret das problem benennen, vielleicht auch mit logs in einem pastebin. damit wächst die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dir jemand helfen kann
<m0rph_> ring0: okay, also ich kann vom windose aus per \\server\sharename auf den ubuntu zugreifen, dann werde ich nach user name und passwort gefragt, gebe ich diese ein, wie vorher per sudo smbpasswd -a <username> erstellt und in der /etc/smbuser eingetragen habe, nur ist die win fehler meldung "Netzwerkennwort ist falsch" smb.conf --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402032/ smbusers
<ring0> m0rph_, ich habe keine große ahnung von samba. aber vielleicht jemand anderes hier :)
<m0rph_> okay :)
<joschim77> hallo alles klar bei euch
<joschim77> Habe gerade Ubuntu 10.04 auf einem Pentium 2 Laptop installiert
<joschim77> fecub hallo
<morph_> mh keiner etwas plan von samba?
<joschim77> ich habe keine ahnung von samba
<koegs> morph_: hast du eine frage gestellt?
<morph_> ja etwas weiter oben
<koegs> ach da, mit anderem nick
<morph_> ja sorry hatte disconnect
<Minipluto> ich habe ein optisches Problem unter 10.10 mit Eclipse. Und zwar sieht es so aus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/eclipse1.png da mal markiert, damit man sieht, dass etwas drin steht: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/eclipse2.png – habe schon compiz abgeschaltet und auch mal das clearlooks-theme ausprobiert, bei dem ja meines Wissens nach nicht viel Schwarzes drin sein dürfte. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich mal ...
<Minipluto> ... nachsuchen könnte? In den Eclipse-Optionen habe ich auch schon gesucht aber noch nicht die richtige Einstellung gefunden (sofern es die überhaupt gibt).
<koegs> was sagt das logfile von samba, wenn du versuchst mit windows zuzugreifen?
<Fuchs> Minipluto: http://tipstank.com/2010/05/23/solve-eclipse-black-pop-up-code-assist-box-in-ubuntu-10-4-lucid/ 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3h6f5s3 | Solve Eclipse black pop-up code assist box in Ubuntu 10.4 Lucid  | Code for Thought
<morph_> https://pastee.org/wjgv
<morph_> koegs: und https://pastee.org/5ahkm
<Minipluto> Fuchs: muaha :D Danke =)
<alamar> bzw. fast nichts 
<alamar> echan
<koegs> hm, das macht erstmal nix
<morph_> tjo
<morph_> jetzt habe ich nur noch Zugriff verweigert als Fehler @ koegs 
<morph_> ?welche generellen filesystem rechte sollte denn so ein share verzeichniss haben? 
<crushpest> hallo zusammen
<crushpest> wie kann ich die gesamtlautstärke meines systems nach oben setzten?
<crushpest> hab schon alles  auf 100% aber es ist immernoch total leise
<Robert_Zenz> crushpest, am Rad am Lautsprecher drehen? Oder mal in alsamixer schauen, vielleicht geht da noch was.
<crushpest> hab beides schon gemacht
<crushpest> alles ist voll aufgetreht
<NTQ> crushpest: wie leise ist es denn?
<NTQ> bei nem freund von mir war mal die klinkenbuchse am laptop etwas korrodiert. da hat dann kontaktspray geholfen.
<crushpest> es ist alles auf 100% und voll aufgedreht, aber immernoch nicht laut genug. Man kann zwar was hören, aber es reicht nicht um wirklich aufzudrehen
<crushpest> Hab einen Desktop-PC
<NTQ> naja, das ändert ja nichts an der tatsache. hast du noch ein windows drauf und hat das das selbe problem?
<crushpest> hab grad das windows deinstalliert. Und da war das prob nicht.
<crushpest> Gibt es nicht eine datei in der ich per hand nachstellen kann?
<NTQ> kann sein, so genau kenn ich mich damit auch wieder nicht aus.
<NTQ> tut mir leid.
<crushpest> np ^^
<NTQ> Darf ich mal eben mein aktuelles Problem hier verbreiten? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-curlftpfs-lesen-erstellen-ja-aendern-/ Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Idee, der nicht so oft ins Forum schaut. ;)
<shetlandpony> NTQ's url: http://tinyurl.com/3g5othf |        Probleme mit curlftpfs (Lesen+Erstellen ja, Ändern nein) › Serverdienste › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<jokrebel> gn8
<NTQ> WindowsME4ever? ROFL
<stretchmark> hat jemand ein Thinkpad X201t ? Suche die Daten für setkeycodes für die Keys am Display Bezel. Leider hat mich das Zeug im wiki auch nicht witer gebracht.
<Fuchs> stretchmark: www.thinkwiki.org
<vinzenz> Hi. bekks, ich glaube, mein System (Thinkpad + Ubuntu) hat sich wg. dem WLAN aufgehangen. Ich habe es heute nicht aktiviert - und hatte auch keinen Freeze.
<stretchmark> @fuchs: also die keys kann ich auch mit xev rausbekommen, nur wo finde ich eine Tabelle für den wert, der auf den key gemappt wird ? Bei "setkeycodes 6e 109 6d 104" also 109 und 104 ?
<Fuchs> sollte, sonst sagt, wie Du richtig gesagt hast, dann xev den Wert. Mit xmodmap kannst Du das auf einen gescheiten key mappen, 
<Fuchs> XF86Brightnes oder so 
<Fuchs> das thinkwiki hat definitiv Artikel mit Beispielen, einen habe ich geschrieben (allerdings ziemlich modellspezifisch) 
<stretchmark> @fuchs: ich finde die keys, aber wo finde ich die Funktionalität ? Wo steht was 109 oder 104 ist ? Wie ist der Wert für rotate ?
<Fuchs> nichts, gibt es nicht
<Fuchs> man bindet eine gescheite Taste drauf und sagt dann seiner Fensterverwaltung, dass sie bitte bei Taste x Befehl y ausfuehren moechte 
<Fuchs> fuer rotate waere das in etwa   xrandr -o <richtung> 
<stretchmark> @fuchs: rotate funktioniert bereits ootb. Es liegt nur auf der falschen Taste. Die anderen Tasten scheinen keine Funktion zu haben :-/
<Fuchs> was meinen xev und acpi_listen denn zu dieser Taste? 
<stretchmark> @fuchs: "keycode 189 (keysym 0x1008ff68, XF86New)" für die falsch belegte Taste
<Fuchs> an dem XF86New wird es hoffentlich nicht liegen, guck, ob das auch einen ACPI Event sendet
<vinzenz> 'Ne Frage: kriege ich einen selbst installierten Treiber (Tarball) wieder deinstalliert? Funktioniert das einfach per "make uninstall"?
<dAnjou> vinzenz: wenn es unterstützt wird, ja
<dAnjou> das hängt nich an ubuntu
<dAnjou> sondern am paket
<vinzenz> dAnjou, kann ich das vorher herausfinden?
<ppq> probier es einfach
<stretchmark> @fuchs: acpi_listen produziert null output im Zusammenhang mit der Taste
<Fuchs> interessant
<dAnjou> vinzenz: du kannst vorher einfach statt make install checkinstall nehmen
<ppq> vinzenz: was ist das denn für einer?
<ppq> dAnjou: für kernelmodule nicht
<Fuchs> stretchmark: dann wuesste ich nun nicht, was da dafuer sorgt, dass etwas wie XF86New auf ein rotate gemappt wird
<dAnjou> k
<vinzenz> ppq, WLAN-Treiber von Realtek.
<dAnjou> vinzenz: sicher, dass es den nirgends im paket gibt?
<vinzenz> dAnjou, "checkinstall" sagt mir dann, ob "uninstall" geht?
<dAnjou> vinzenz: nein, das macht normalerweise n DEB ohne abhängigkeiten draus und installierts
<dAnjou> so kann mans einfach wieder deinstallieren
<vinzenz> dAnjou, der läuft nicht sauber. Daran hängt sich mein System sporadisch auf. Ich habe das auch hier nochmal nachgelesen: http://www.chayx.net/2011/06/how-to-install-realtek-rtl8188ce-wifi-drivers-thinkpad-edge-13-on-ubuntu-natty-1104.html
<shetlandpony> vinzenz's url: http://tinyurl.com/3tm3kt3 | How to install Realtek RTL8188CE WiFi drivers (ThinkPad Edge 13) on Ubuntu Natty 11.04 - Chayx.net
<dAnjou> aber siehe 00:06:19 <+ppq> dAnjou: für kernelmodule nicht
<vinzenz> dAnjou, ach so, und das DEB finde ich dann ja im Synaptic, korrekt?
<dAnjou> vinzenz: muss ja nich n paket aus den quellen sein
<vinzenz> shetlandpony, jopp, den hatte ich auch, danke. :-)
<dAnjou> vinzenz: wie gesagt, für deinen treiber wird es laut ppq wohl nich gehen
<dAnjou> ,bot? vinzenz 
<shetlandpony> vinzenz: ich bin ein bot ;p
<vinzenz> OH, man, wie peinlich. Wer nennt den Bot so?
<dAnjou> liebe menschen
<vinzenz> Okay, für Kernelmodule geht checkinstall also nicht.
<vinzenz> Hm ...
<ppq> vinzenz: denk dann aber auch daran, alles wieder rückgängig zu machen, was du sonst so gemacht hast - blacklists usw
<vinzenz> ppq, ja, ok. Momentan mache ich mir aber noch Gedanken, ob ich das Modul dann wieder rauskriege ... das wäre sonst doof.
<ppq> vinzenz: wie gesagt.. versuch mal dein glück mit sudo make uninstall
<ppq> und spätestens mit dem nächsten kernelupdate wäre das modul sowieso weg.
<ppq> bzw. harmlos irgendwo am verwesen :)
<vinzenz> ppq, ah, aber "make uninstall" macht der Treiber mit. Ich werde die Installation morgen mal testen. Und hoffe, damit alle Freezes beendet zu haben.
<vinzenz> Sind hier auch andere Fragen erlaubt? Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Google+?
<ppq> vinzenz: sowas gerne nebenan :)
<ppq> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<vinzenz> Tx.
<vinzenz> Thx
<kabidu> Nabend
<kabidu> Guten Morgen
<Lasall> kabidu, stelle einfach mal deine frage
<kabidu> Bin Ubuntu Einsteiger und hätte da mal ne technische Frage
<kabidu> und zwar habe ich das Problem das Flash Videos von Youtube und anderen Seiten stark ruckeln, gibt es dafür Lösungen?
<kabidu> Habe eine Intel Onboard Grafikkarte und unter Windows Xp lief Flash problemlos
<kabidu> habe auch schon alles im Wiki durch aber keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden
<ppq> flash ist immer sone sache unter linux. da kann man nicht viel machen
<ppq> du könntest die html5-version von youtube nutzen: http://youtube.com/html5
<kabidu> Hab ich auch schon probiert bringt aber keine Änderung
<kabidu> Gibt es vielleicht Möglichkeiten einen anderen Treiber für die Grafikkarte  zu installieren?
<ppq> kabidu: kommt sicher auf das modell an
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabeger%C3%A4te/Grafikkarten#Intel
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/35chxm4 |        Grafikkarten › Ausgabegeräte › Hardwaredatenbank › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<kabidu> Ich meine Ubuntu ist wirklich vom feinsten um Welten besser als Windows aber in Sachen Flash hängt es irgendwie ein bischen hinterher
<ppq> kabidu: ja, liegt an der fragwürdigen umsetzung seitens adobe
<kabidu> Das habe ich mir gedacht
<ppq> es gibt freie alternativen, aber die sind leider noch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen
<spacefish> Hallo, hätte mal eine Frage: Wie läuft das mit den Translations bei Ubuntu bezogenen Apps wie z.B. dem weather-indicator? Es werden ja Sachen über Rosetta übersetzt, fließen diese dann automatisch in das Paket ein? Oder werden diese manuell von einem Entwickler von Rosetta geladen und dann in das Package reinkopiert? Wie ist der weg wenn ein String neu übersetzt werden soll der noch nciht übersetzt wurde?
<spacefish> Flash wird über kurz oder eher lang eh deutlich an Bedeutung verlieren.. HTML5 heißt das Zauberwort
<kabidu> Flash wird aber auch viel in Sachen Spiele eingesetzt ob es so an Bedeutung verliert bin ich mir nicht sicher
<bullgard4_> Wie löscht man einen Booteintrag im Grub 2 für einen Kernel, der gar nicht (mehr) installiert ist laut Synaptik und 'dpkd -l <name>', und der auch nicht nach '~$ sudo upgrade-grub' verschwindet?  
<spacefish> update-grub ausführen
<bullgard4_> spacefish: ich habe doch geschrieben, daß ich '~$ sudo upgrade-grub' ausgeführt habe!
<spacefish> hm.. kanns sein das du auf ner anderen partition noch nen linux mit dem kernel hast?
<spacefish> sonst guck mal in /boot rein ob er da noch drinne liegt!
<ring1> bullgard4, haste vor update-grub mal update-initramfs probiert?
<bullgard4_> spacefish: Ja, es kann sein, daß ich auf einer anderen Partition noch ein Linux mit disem Kernel habe. 
<spacefish> der sucht sich defaultmäßig halt alle kernel von allen partitionen!
<spacefish> siehste dann auch im loadermenü, dass manche von /dev/sda und manche von /dev/sdb u.s.w sind b.z.w. jenachdem wie es halt bei dir ist.
<bullgard4_> spacefish: Ja, in /boot/ liegen noch Dateien des alten, deinstallierten Kernels! In dem Verzeichnis /boot/ sind aber unter Grub 2 so viele Dateien! Ich werde müde, und muß mir das morgen ausgeschlafen noch einmal angucken. 
<bullgard4_> spachefish, ring1 Danke für Eure Hilfe!
<spacefish> ja grub sucht nur nach diesen Dateien und schaut nicht auf die packages!
<spacefish> ok gute Nacht!
<bullgard4_> gn8!
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-11
<Ben83> Guten morgen zusammen
<Ben83> Ich hab ein prob. mit wine und iTunes
<Ben83> Wenn ich iTunes 9.0.2 in wine starte kommt die Meldung nicht richtig installiert
<Ben83> Danach öffnet sich dann iTunes in streifen-Grafik absolut unerkennbar. Was kann das sein?
<Ben83> Unter wine ist Windows xp eingestellt
<Ben83> Huhu
<Ben83> Schlaft ihr noch
<rumpe1> ,wf? Ben83 
<shetlandpony> Ben83: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Ben83> Shetlandpony das war ausführlich genug
<Ben83> Wf????
<rumpe1> W-Fragen :)
<koegs> ,appdb? Ben83
<shetlandpony> Ben83, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Ben83> Laut winehq sollte es funzen
<rumpe1> ,funzen? Ben83 
<shetlandpony> Ben83: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<Ben83> Selten so gelacht. Danke
<rumpe1> gibts da nicht alternativen für itunes? haste die schon probiert?
<Ben83> Ich brauch iTunes orginal um mein iphone updaten zu können
<Ben83> Banshee und konsorten funktionieren 1 a
<rumpe1> uh.. soll also auch noch kritische aktionen können
<koegs> funktioniert das mit nem wine-iTunes überhaupt?
<Ben83> Genau
<rumpe1> da würd ich mir fürs updaten wohl eher ne win-vm einrichten
<Ben83> Das will ich gerne testen
<rumpe1> wine buggt und wenn das gerade da rumbuggt, kann das u.U. ins Auge gehen
<Ben83> Stimmt
<Ben83> Aber Windows als live system gibts doch garnicht oder?
<koegs> hast du ne Windows-Lizenz? Dann könntest du mit Virtualbox arbeiten
<Ben83> Ja für xp
<rumpe1> Ben83, vm=virtual machine
<Ben83> Aber in der virtualbox muss ich dann windows installieren oder?
<rumpe1> in ner vm ist xp dann auch portabel, insofern auch "live" in einem gewissen sinne... aber nicht zu vergleichen mit ubuntu live-medien
<Ben83> Ok
<rumpe1> Ben83, ja. Das wird ein virtueller Rechner gestellt, der sich bis auf performance genauso verhält wie ein normaler.
<koegs> Virtualbox emuliert einen Rechner im Rechner, dort kannst du dann dein XP mit iTunes installieren
<koegs> ,Virtualbox? Ben83
<shetlandpony> Ben83, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Ben83> Naja bissl kompliziert aber ok. Danke Jungs
<rumpe1> Ben83, gerade für kram, der schlecht oder nicht mit wine läuft und nicht allzuviele ansprüche an grafikkarte oder leistung stellt, ist das i.d.R. die bessere Wahl.
<Ben83> Ok
<rumpe1> Ben83, musste ja nur einmal einrichten. VMs haben viele Vorzüge. Kannst unkompliziert Snapshots ziehen, die VM auf andere Rechner kopieren, unter andere OS laufen lassen...
<Ben83> Werd dann mal lostesten. Wünsch euch noch nen schönen morgen. Tschö
<bullgard4_> [Natty, GNOME 2] Wie kann ich die Reihenfolge der im Anmeldebild aufgelisteten Benutzer ändern?
<stefan_> Hallo! Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit Ubuntu 10.10 nachsehen kann, warum ein W-LAN Router eine Verbindung ins W-LAN Netz nicht zulässt? 
<rumpe1> stefan_, router-logs wären eine möglichkeit
<stefan_> Passwort ist jedenfalls richtig, es ist immer das gleiche geblieben. Gestern haben auch einige Endgeräte noch mit dem Router funktioniert.
<stefan_> rumpe1, und wie führe ich das aus?
<stefan_> Ist das schon installiert?
<rumpe1> stefan_, du gehts aufs webinterface des routers (wenn er eins hat)
<stefan_> Ähm, das ist ne Fritzbox mit ip 192.168.178.1
<rumpe1> funktionieren andere wlan-geräte? hat sich irgendwas(!) geändert, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<rumpe1> stefan_, dann geh doch da mal aufs interface mit nem kabel oder mit nem anderen rechner im netz
<stefan_> rumpe1, andere funktionieren auch nicht
<rumpe1> ah
<stefan_> es liegt nicht an ubuntu
<rumpe1> dann schließ ein gerät mal über kabel an 
<stefan_> android und windows gehen auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> stefan_: wenn dus schon selber sagst, dass es nicht an ubuntu liegt, warum fragst du dann hier?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? stefan_ 
<shetlandpony> stefan_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<stefan_> Ich frage hier, weil ich dachte, Hilfe zu Analyseprogrammen von Ubuntu sind Teil des Ubuntusupports. Ist dem nicht so?
<LetoThe2nd> stefan_: das schon, aber hilfe zum debuggen deines routers sicher nicht. bitte das thema ins OT verlagern.
<LetoThe2nd> danke :-)
<stefan_> OK
<bullgard4_> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Importing%20Bookmarks%20from%20an%20HTML%20File?s=%22import+bookmarks%22&as=s: "you can delete all of your bookmarks at once from Firefox Safe Mode by selecting the Delete all bookmarks except for backups option." Wo kann ich diese Option im Firefox 5.0 Safe mode finden?
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3ggur7a | Importing Bookmarks from an HTML File | How to | Firefox Help
<bazZti> wenn man einen rechner per wol aufwecken will, muss er im ruhezustand sein oder kann er auch ganz aus sein?
<joschi> bazZti: kommt auf dein mainboard an. normalerweise kann er ausgeschaltet sein im sinne von heruntergefahren, aber mit strom versorgt
<bazZti> joschi, ja genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. mein mainboard ist immer mits tromversorgt
<bazZti> das leuchtet auch
<koegs> bazZti: wenn es um dein mainboard und bios geht, ist das keine ubuntu-frage, frag mal in 
<koegs> ,ot? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> g'morgen
<jokrebel> Hm - Hab grade extra nochmal neu gestartet, was aber den Fehler auch nicht beseitigte. Mein "ffgtk" will nicht mehr starten. Speicherzugriffsfehler. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402037/   Was tun?
<jokrebel> Wenn ich .ffgtk umbenenne, startet zumindest das Einrichtungsprogramm. Aber dann muss ich ja wieder ganz von vorne anfangen.
<bazZti> mehr fragen hab ich eigentlich nicht
<bazZti> das wars
 * jokrebel hat nun die wichtigstens Dateien der Configuration zurückkopiert. Nun ist es fast wie es mal war.
<deem> kann ich die anwendung "rdesktop" irgendwie dumpen um zu erfahren, welche strings vom remote host an meinen rechner übergeben werden?
<koegs> deem: strace wäre sowas
<koegs> oder wenn es übers netzwerk geht: wireshark
<deem> ah. vielen dank koegs 
<deem> ok. wireshark und strace bringen keine verwertbaren daten, da das komplette protokoll verschlüsselt zu sein scheint. leider sieht es so aus, als könne man bei windows server 2008r2 die verschlüsselung nicht deaktivieren. dann werd ich mich wohl weiter durch den quelltext lesen müssen >_>
<bazZti> kann mir jemand sagen wie das integrierte chatprogramm bei ubuntu 11.04 heisst? empathy?
<k1l> Yep
<bazZti> wie kann ich mir da die kontaktliste einfach anzeigen lassen?
<claw> if [ -f /home/user/FI* ] then echo "file exists" else do nothing -- müsste so die datei file.txt gefunden werden ? funktioniert hier nicht... wie wäre es richtig ?
<claw> okay hat sich eben schon erledigt ... FI** wäre richtig 
<bazZti> wie kann ich mir bei emathy die kontaktliste anzeigen lassen wo all meine kontakte drin stehen?
<k1l> Hast du nen konto fuer das entsprechende netzwerk eingerichtet?
<bazZti> icq msn und hotmail
<bazZti> äh
<bazZti> icq und msn
<k1l> Dann wuerde ich mal schaetzen, dass du oben rechts auf das brief symbol klicken und dann kontaktliste anzeigen?
<k1l> (Kann das hier grade nicht nachspielen)
<BuZZ-T> siehst du das Fenster von empathy? Bist du zu den Accounts verbunden? Ist vielleicht grade keiner deiner Kontakte online (im Menü "show offline buddies" einstellen)?
<bazZti> verbunden bin ich angeblich
<bazZti> wenn ich auf das briefsymbol klicke und kontakte anzeigen dann zeigt er sie mir von evolution an
<bazZti> also aus dem mail programm und nicht vom chat programm
<BuZZ-T> Brief und dann Chat
<bazZti> was bedeutet es wenn in der blase neben dem briefsymbol drei punkte drin sind
<bazZti> ja das mit chat hat geklappt aber die liste ist leer
<bazZti> kann es sein das ich nicht verbunden bin ?
<BuZZ-T> oben im dropdown sollte "Available" bzw. "Verfügbar" stehen
<BuZZ-T> geh mal auf View -> Offline Contacts
<bazZti> das ist jetzt mal interessant es kommen keine kontakte
<BuZZ-T> spricht dafür dass du nicht verbunden bist ;)
<BuZZ-T> steht Available bzw. Verfügbar ganz oben im Kontaktfensterß
<BuZZ-T> ?
<bazZti> nein steht nicht
<bazZti> ich hätt es ja gern das die chatkonten sich beim start des rechners automatisch verbinden
<BuZZ-T> was steht denn da?
<bazZti> nur kontaktliste
<bazZti> mehr nich
<bazZti> wenn ich in der chatkonten einstellung bin sagt er verfügbar
<elitess> REGISTER
<bazZti> ?
<jokrebel> elitess: Ja du bist registriert, aber schrei nicht so ;-)
<elitess> sry
<elitess> Falsches Fenster
<bazz_> trotz reboot bleibt meine empathy liste an kontakten leer
<bazz_> auch wenn ich offline kontakte anzeigen lasse
<jokrebel> bazz_: schon mal mit nem anderen IM probiert? (zB. Pidgin)
<bazz_> das kann ich machen aber ich dachte das ich die boardeigenen mittel nutzen kann
<bazz_> weniger fehleranfällig
<bazz_> aber zur zeit ist es genau andersrum
<jokrebel> bazz_: schon mal aus dem Terminal heraus gestartet? Vielleicht erscheinen dort ja hilfreiche Meldungen.
<bazz_> wie lautet der befehl dafür?
<C_A_M> mahlzeit. mein evolution stürtzt sofort nach eingabe des schlüsselbundes ab. dies macht es erst seit 5 minuten ohne das ich was am system geändert habe. ubuntu 11.04
<BuZZ-T> bazz_: empathy
<jokrebel> genau
<C_A_M> systemneustart hat leider nix gebracht
<C_A_M> es blitzt nur einmal kurz auf und stürzt sofort ab
<bazz_> start von empathy tut nix nur die lee leere kontaktliste
<bazz_> und ich hab aber eigentlich eingestellt das auch offline kontakte angezeigt werden...
<jokrebel> bazz_: über Ansicht - abgemeldete Kontakte?
<koegs> ich würd ja mal screenshots machen, damit man auch sehen kann wie es bei dir aussieht, also das menü, die konten, die empathy einstellungen
<bazz_> jep hab ich eingestellt
<bazz_> hab meine konten auch gelöscht
<bazz_> und nur icq eingerichtet
<koegs> siehe oben
<bazz_> screenshot?
<bazz_> mach ich wenn ich nachher zu hause bin
<bazz_> jetzt über remote und vm is das zu langsam
<BuZZ-T> das ist so ca. aktuell: http://project.n00bsonubuntu.net/wp-content/uploads/image/Capture-ContactList.png
<shetlandpony> BuZZ-T's url: http://tinyurl.com/3huqxzf
<BuZZ-T> oben ist das drop-down Feld das ich gemeint hab
<BuZZ-T> das zeigt den Status an, also auch ob verbunden oder nicht
<koegs> bei natty ist das doch integriert oder nicht?
<C_A_M> kann es sein das evolution es nicht verkraftet zwei mailadressen aus ein und dem selben postfach zu verwalten?
<koegs> 1. hattest du nicht gesagt, du hast nix verändert? 2. wie kommst du zu dieser vermutung? 3. was sagt evolution, wenn du es per terminal startest? 4. was meinst zu mit zwei mailadressem aus dem selben postfach?
<C_A_M> ich habe eine weitere mailadresse eingerichtet die sich im selben postfach wie eine schon bereits eingerichtete mailadresse befindet. übers terminal lässt sich evolution starten, dann werde ich aufgefordert das ssl zertifikat zu bestätigen und bums stürzt evolution ab
<koegs> also doch nicht "nix gemacht"
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402042/
<koegs> soll sich mal jemand zu äußern, der sich mit evolution und keyring auskennt :)
<leon4rdo> hi
<leon4rdo> Wie kann ich, während eine LAN Verbindung besteht, übers WLAN ins Internet?
<ppq> leon4rdo: wa genau hast du vor? anderen rechnern, die über lan an deinen angeschlossen sind, den zugang zum internet über deinen (über wlan) ermöglichen
<ppq> ?
<leon4rdo> Ich möchte meinen PC gleichzeitig an einen WLAN Router mit Internetverbindung und einen LAN Router ohne Internetverbindung anschließen.
<ppq> leon4rdo: damit die anderen, an dem LAN router hängenden rechner internetzugriff kriegen?
<ppq> du den lan router also nur als switch nutzt?
<leon4rdo> Nein, eine Internetfreigabe ist nicht vorgesehen.
<leon4rdo> Meine Internetverbindung wird geschlossen, wenn ich den LAN Router zusätzlich mit meinem PC verbinde.
<koegs> und bei beiden kriegst du ne IP per DHCP? Das Problem wird wohl sein, dass beide ein Standardgateway vergeben
<koegs> zu überprüfen mit "netstat -rn"
<leon4rdo> ja bekomme ichja bekomme ich
<leon4rdo> sorry
<leon4rdo> ja ich bekomme 2 ips
<deem> du kommst erst ins internet, wenn dein rechner per wlan _und_ per lan angeschlossen ist?
<deem> das glaube ich nicht, tim
<leon4rdo> nein. ich geh normalerweise übers wlan ins internet
<joschi> leon4rdo: du musst einfach dafür sorgen, dass der wlan-router dein default gateway ist
<leon4rdo> okay, wie mach ich das?
<deem> ich habe im ccsm meine tastenkombination für das skalieren der fenster von "alt+button2" auf "alt+button3" geändert. sollte das nicht sofort übernommen werden? "alt+button3" öffnet immernoch das menü des fensters, obwohl ich diese option bereits unter "allgemeine optionen" deaktiviert habe.
<RichyW> wie kann man einen treiber/modul restlos löschen?
<deem> ich habe grade gesehen, dass sich die option "Fesntermenü" unter "Allgemeine Optionen" im ccsm wieder reaktiviert. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?
<joschi> leon4rdo: keine ahnung wie das grafisch geht. ich würde mit `ip route show` anfangen, die alte default route löschen und dann die über den wlan-router anlegen (dessen IP-adresse du ja kennen solltest)
<NTQ> Habt ihr das Problem bei ubuntuusers.de auch? "Some of our servers are currently running amok. We are trying hard to get it up as soon as possible again. So stay tuned! Sorry for the inconvenience."
<joschi> leon4rdo: `sudo ip r del default via XXX dev YYY` zum löschen, `sudo ip r add default via <WLAN-Router IP-Adresse> dev <WLAN-Interface>` zum anlegen
<leon4rdo> y
<leon4rdo> danke habs hinbekommen
<leon4rdo> mit sudo route add default gw 192.168.178.1 wlan0
<leon4rdo> danke für die hilfe
<ppq> NTQ: die #ubuntuusers leute haben ihren eigenen channel
<NTQ> ppq: hoppla. ich dachte weil da oben auch [paste|wiki].ubuntuusers.de steht, gehört das hierhin
<leszek> hi
<deem> ich habe im ccsm meine tastenkombination für das skalieren der fenster von "alt+button2" auf "alt+button3" geändert. sollte das nicht sofort übernommen werden? "alt+button3" öffnet immernoch das menü des fensters, obwohl ich diese option bereits  unter "allgemeine optionen" deaktiviert habe. wenn ich den ccsm beende und wieder starte, ist die option wieder aktiviert. ist das ein bekannter bug? im bugreporter von compiz habe ich dazu nix gefunden.
<BuZZ-T> vielleicht ist die Tastenbelegung noch irgendwo in gconf gespeichert, was deine Änderung im ccsm wieder überschreibt
<deem> BuZZ-T: ccsm ist doch nur ein frontend für gconf?
<BuZZ-T> ich dachte ein Frontend für compiz, gconfi-editor ist ein Frontend für gconf
<Orcor> wie kann ich in xchat neuen server eingeben 
<Orcor> wenn ich da auf bearbeiten gehe usw passiert nix
<BuZZ-T> Orcor: du meinst in der Network List? Da hast du oben eine Liste von Servern, wähl einen aus und geh rechts auf bearbeiten, oder geh auf add und trag einen neuen ein
<Orcor> aber will kein freenode
<Orcor> will einen ganz anderen 
<deem> BuZZ-T: ich hab jetzt aufjedenfall in gconf mal den shortcut f+r "alt+button3" rausgenommen. im ccsm kann ich diesen shortcut aber immernoch nicht neu belegen. ccsm meint immernoch, dass dieser in verwendung wäre
<Orcor> irc.whyweprotest.net das wollte ich einfügen aber wie
<BuZZ-T> Orcor: Dann geh in der Netzwerk-Liste rechts auf hinzufügen, dann kannst du einen Namen für das Netzwerk eingeben, dann geh auf bearbeiten und trag Adresse und so ein
<BuZZ-T> deem: hm komisch, aber er sagt dir nicht wo in Verwendung?
<Orcor> hmm passiert nix
<Orcor> hab alles eingetragen nuun steht da 2 mal Neues Netzwerg habe es aber editiert
<BuZZ-T> klick eins davon an, zweimal anklicken lässt den Namen ändern, dann geh auf bearbeiten, dann sollte ein neues Fenster für das Netzwerk aufgehen
<RichyW> hey schaff es nicht meinen realtek treiber daran zu hindern geladen zu werden. wenn ich die autorun.sh ausführen habe ich unter lsmod den falschen treiber nicht mehr sondern nur den ich brauche,
<RichyW> aber mit rmmod oder modprobe -r  steht immer not permitted, wie kann ich da vorgehen
<rumpe1> RichyW, mit sudo probieren "sudo modprobe ..."
<RichyW> jetzt steht da not found, das problem besteht ja auch darin das das modul immer geladen wird, habe es auch schon in der blacklist und den treiber den ich brauche in modules eingetragen
<Orcor> geht einfach nicht was ich da ein gebe
<deem> bzdoch natpürlich. da wo ich es eben oin gconf manuell gelöscht habe
<Orcor> kommt immer wider new serfer 6667 andauernd nciht das was ich will
<Orcor> ich will nicht freenode sondern irc.whyweprotest.net
<Orcor> anscheinend geht das nicht in xchat komishc das es in Pidgin geht
<Orcor> egal wie oft ich das editiere nix passiert und es geht nicht mal ändern
<Orcor> kann es sein das bei xchat nur freenode geht keine andere?
<ppq> nö
<Orcor> komishc warum bei mir ich keinen anderen server rein tun kann 
<Orcor> egal wie offt ich editiere kommt imemr dann automatisch wenn ich es übernehmen will newserfer/6667
<BuZZ-T> hm, "nix passiert" ist halt auch keine Fehlerbeschreibung bei der man dir weiterhelfen kann
<Orcor> kommt auch keine meldeung
<Orcor> ich kann nix editiren 
<Orcor> weil dann springt der wieder auf newserfer/6667
<Orcor> anstatt irc.whyweprotest.net/6697
<BuZZ-T> du musst die Änderung mit Enter abschließen, nicht einfach mit der Maus auf den Schließen Button klicken oder so
<Orcor> hmm mom
<Orcor> lol geht komishc und ich hab imemr auf hinzufügen geklickt
<Orcor> und wie finde ich wo denn neuen server
<beaver74> Orcor> wenn mit dem Netzwerk verbunden bist.. Server->"Join a Channel"->"Empfange Channelliste" falls du das suchtest
<Orcor> aha ok vielen dank 
<Orcor> aber was ich nicht verstehen tue warum man mit der maus auf hinzufügen nix passiert nur mit enter
<Orcor> danke allen für schnelle Hilfe 
<beaver74> Orcor> bei "Hinzufügen" fügt er dem nur noch zu editierendem Eintrag einen weiteren hinzu, welcher dann auch bearbeitet werden will..
<beaver74> Orcor> dem Ersten "Hinzufügen" in der Netzwerk-Liste kannst einen frei gewählten Namen geben.. erst wenn den editierst muss der korrekte Server eingetragen werden
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> danke für die schnelle hilfe bin begeistert
<beaver74> so soll das sein :)
<Orcor> hier lerne ich imemr wieder was dazu
<RichyW> If the built-in driver cannot removed by rmmod, please edit /etc/modprobe.conf and comment 'alias eth0 r8169'
<RichyW> was genau muss ich da machen, also die datei editieren und dort einfach      alias eth0 r8169     eintragen?
<RichyW> wie kann man treiber restlos löschen, also nicht nur entladen sonder komplett weg, denn bei mir wird ein falscher treiber ständig geladen trotz blacklist!
<rumpe1> RichyW, initrd neu erstellen *rat*
<RichyW> rumpe1: danke das ist schonmal ne kleine hilfe, wenn du mir noch sagen könntest wie man das macht oder einen link hättest wäre es perfekt
<rumpe1> RichyW, hab das selbst noch nicht machen müssen, aber wohl sowas wie "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<rumpe1> RichyW, ich schlag aber vor, du recherchierst da noch ein bisschen
<rumpe1> RichyW, oder lässt den Treiber beim booten durch einen eintrag in /etc/rc.local entladen(?)
<RichyW> jep danke für den tipp, aber ich denke das muss auch leichter gehen, denn so einen treiber zu installieren geht auch innerhalb weniger sec.
<RichyW> was müsste ich in der local eintragen, das wäre mir lieber
<rumpe1> RichyW, ah.. .das ist ähnlich (lp-modul blacklisten)  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1138455.html
<BuZZ-T> dpkg-reconfigure macht mehr, z.B. auch dkms Module neubauen und grub updaten, wenn man nur das initramfs neu bauen will, reicht "sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)"
<rumpe1> schau schau :)
<RichyW> den befehl 1:1 eingeben oder irgendwo noch das modul eintragen?
<rumpe1> hmm... bei aktuellestem kernel scheint auch update-initramfs -u schon zu reichen
<rumpe1> RichyW, das berücksichtigt (scheinbar) die blacklists, die du ja schon angepasst hast
<BuZZ-T> RichyW: das Modul muss halt noch in der /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf eingetragen sein
<RichyW> also exakt in dieser? denn ich habe eine selbst erstellt; blacklist-r8169 und dort dann die übliche zeile eingegeben
<BuZZ-T> rumpe1:  nicht zwingend, ohne -k ... wird afaik der neueste genommen
<RichyW> also blacklist-r8169.conf
<BuZZ-T> ja, das passt auch, bin ich der Meinung
<kav> join #drupal.de
<RichyW> es hat super funktioniert!! sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)
<RichyW> vielen dank!!
<BuZZ-T> gern
<bekks> moin
<joschim77> Brauch Hilfe für meinem Laptop. Ich habe ein älteres ASUS Laptop geschenkt bekommen . Ich habe die Lade Buchse kaputt gemacht und muss eine neue rein Löten.Sind die ASUS buchsen untereinander kompatibel ? Kann ich auch die Buchse von einem modernen ASUS eeePC nehmen ?
<bekks> Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<bekks> joschim77: nebenan kann mir Dir ggf. weiterhelfen.
<bekks> ,ot? joschim77 
<shetlandpony> joschim77: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<deem> ich hab grade alsa und den pulseaudio server nachinstalliert und kann nun keinen x server mehr mit "startx & exit" starten. Fehlermeldung: "This user isn't allowed to create a X session"
<sash_> deem: Sicher, dass die Fehlermeldung korrekt ist? Es ist vergleichsweise unnormal, keine Suchergebnisse bei solchen Fehlermeldungen bei google zu erhalten. Und eben das ist mir eben passiert.
<deem> moment. ich schau eben mal.
<deem> sash_: ich kann leider in dne logs nicht finden und reproduzierbar ist es auch nicht mehr. als ich es grade versuchte ging es. die 5 male davor ging es nicht
<sash_> deem: Problem gelöst :P
<deem> ok. jetzt funktioniert das starten des xservers wieder, dafür kann alsa meine mixer nicht mehr öffnen. ergo kein ton
<sash_> Kommt davon, wenn man die ganzen Sachen, um die sich sonst die lieben Desktop-Manager kümmern, alleine zusammenfrickeln will.
<deem> sash_: lass mich halt :P
<deem> ausserdem, was hat das mit dem desktop manager zu tun?
<sash_> Tja.
<deem> ich installier mir jetzt ubuntu desktop
<elitess> Wie wechselt man in der Konsole auf ein anderes Laufwerk ?
<jokrebel> elitess: mit cd?
<elitess> funktioniert nicht habe cd sda2 eingegeben und bekomme die Meldung Datei Verzeichniss nicht gefunden
<deem> elitess: du kannst nich tdirekt in ein device wechseln. du musst es zuerst mounten
<jokrebel> elitess: cd /media/das-fs-das-ich-will
<deem> ,mount? elitess 
<shetlandpony> elitess, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<elitess> danke
<deem> ,np? elitess 
<shetlandpony> elitess: np, you are welcome ;)
<elitess> ich dachte mount wäre zum anmelden bzw. einhängen eines Gerätes ?
<jokrebel> elitess: oder zum nachsehen was wo gemounted ist.
<elitess> habe noch nicht lange Ubuntu und bin mich gerade am einarbeiten :)
<Cassull_> hi
<Cassull_> Brauche hilfe bei der Konfiguration von Hibiscus für's OnlineBanking
<Gulaschkanone> Hallo. Gibt es ein Programm für die Shell, mit dem ich bestimmte ID3-Tags aus Dateien entfernen kann, also z.B. Kommentare oder Bilder?
<bekks> mp3info zB
<jokrebel> Cassull_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hibiscus kennst Du bereits?
<Cassull_> Habe bei Bank-Zugänge den Bin/Tan Schlüssel nach Wiki konfiguriert und mit dem Test-button einen erfolgreichen Test durchgeführt, leider Geht aber bei Konto die Verbindung nicht
<Cassull_> jokrebel: jop, alles nach wiki schon versucht :)
<Gulaschkanone> bekks, das Ding ist nicht vertrauenswürdig
<bekks> Aha, wieso nicht?
<Gulaschkanone> keine Ahnung, spuckt mir aptitude aus
<bekks> Gulaschkanone: Dann würde ich gerne mal lsb_release -a sehen
<Gulaschkanone> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Zb0A7s04
<Cassull_> jokrebel: kommt diese Fehlermeldung: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/wrADbEwtfx1YcFZ9WEQO/   Gesperrt bin ich aber eigentlich nicht, da ich übers WebInterface reinkomme. Woran kanns liegen?
<bekks> Gulaschkanone: Das Ding ist im Universe-Repo von Natty.
<jokrebel> Cassull_: Kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten da ich das Programm nicht selber nutze.
<Cassull_> jokrebel: nutzt du ein anderes?
<Gulaschkanone> bekks, ach deshlab. Das erklärts es dann
<Gulaschkanone> bekks, danke :)
<jokrebel> Cassull_: nein
<Cassull_> bekks: nutzt du ein onlinebanking programm? Frage nur da du in meinen Erinnerungen immer recht viel Ahnung von allem hattest. :)
<bekks> Cassull_: Ich habe eine zeitlang kmymoney2 benutzt.
<Cassull_> bekks: eine zeitlang? Hört sich an als ob du heute keins mehr benutzt, oder zumindest nicht mehr kmymone2.
<bekks> Ich nutze keines mehr, da ich hauptsächlich (m)einen Browser oder mein Iphone dazu nutze.
<Cassull_> I see
<Cassull_> am besten versuche ich es mal mit kmymone und komme nochmal wenn ich damit nicht zurecht komme. Schade nur das ich schon so viel zeit in hibiscus hinein gesteckt habe
<bekks> hibiscus ist kein onlinebankingprogramm.
<bekks> hibiscus ist die Implementierung der PIN/TAN Schnittstelle.
<Cassull_> oh, jameica ist dan sicherlich die graphische oberfläche
<jokrebel> was spricht gegen Banking via Website?
<bekks> Cassull_: Nein anders herum. Ich habe vor Urzeiten mal mit Hibiscus gespielt. Jameica ist das Framework, und heute ist Hibiscus tatsächlich ein Onlinebankingprogramm.
<bekks> Damals gabs da noch nix buntes :)
<Cassull_> jokrebel: habe es erst heute freigeschaltet, deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das normal ist, jedoch zeigt es kein konto an und ich kann keine kontoauszüge sehen...  Dachte ich löse es mit einem externen programm und spare mir das durcheinander der Webpage
<Cassull_> bekks: achso :)
<bekks> Cassull_: Du musst ggf. nicht nur das Online-Banking sondern auch den Zugriff per Software freischalten lassen.
<Cassull_> bekks: zugriff per Software freischalten lassen? Das gibts auch noch?
<tardis_connector> was für unterschiede hat xchat zu xchat-gnome?
<bekks> Cassull_: Ja.
<Cassull_> wird das dan nur auf eine Software oder Code beschrenkt sein?
<bekks> Cassull_: Musst halt mal bei deiner Bank nachfragen :)
<bekks> Cassull_: Nein, das geht (aus Sicht der Bank) dann darum, ob die noch eine Schnittstelle für Dich freischalten oder nicht.
<Gulaschkanone> tardis_connector, in xghat-gnome ist die Oberfläche anders
<Cassull_> bekks: habe gerade versucht über die hotline einen zu erreichen, leider bin ich mom außerhalb der Betriebszeiten. Werde Morgen undbedingt mal nach der Freischaltung für Software fragen
<Gulaschkanone> tardis_connector, und anscheinend haben beide Programme unterschiedliche Konfigurationen
<RichyW> hey habe es vorhin geschafft auf dem htpc den richtigen treiber für mein netzwerk anschluss zu installieren. dieser wird auch automatisch geladen,
<RichyW> ich verbinde mich mit dem laptop auf den htpc per ssh und nach einiger zeit kann ich nicht mehr zugreifen und wieder nach einiger zeit funktioniert es wieder, woran kann das liegen?
<Cassull_> bekks: thanks, wusste doch das meine Erinnerung an dich richtig waren. :)
<Cassull_> cu
 * jokrebel wüsste trotzdem nicht warum er ein Programm über Fremdquellen dem Banking via Browser bevorzugen sollte.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: mehr möglichkeiten, bequemer
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe einen ubuntu server hier und möchte mich per ssh einloggen, die authorized_keys ist auf dem server hinterlegt mit meinem public key
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich nun auf dem client per ssh connecten möchte fragt er aber nicht nach der passphrase für den ssh key sondern nach einem login auf dem server
<WasserDragoon> habe auch per -i schon versucht den private key sowie den public key mitzuteilen aber bringt auch nichts
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: probiers vom lokalen zum remote mit ssh-copy-id aus
<dAnjou> also ssh-copy-id <host>
<WasserDragoon> dAnjou: der key is ja drauf
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: offenbar nich
<WasserDragoon> das system will den nur net benutzen
<WasserDragoon> doch klar ich bin doch per root drauf und schau in /home/danny/.ssh
<WasserDragoon> da is die authorized_keys drin
<dAnjou> evtl. is aufm server auch public key auth verboten
<WasserDragoon> nope bei nem kumpel funktionierts
<WasserDragoon> mit seinem user
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: man kann auch stur sein
<dAnjou> es schadet doch nix
<dAnjou> und das manuell zu machen birgt immer fehlerrisiko
<jokrebel> gn8
<veronika> vera
<ole_oz7t> guten abend de ole aus daenemark http://212.242.163.129:8080
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: falscher Kanal erwischt. 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  warum ?
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: weil hier Support fuer Ubuntu, Quatschkanal waere sonst #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Fuchs> also wenn Du eine Supportanfrage hast, bist Du natuerlich richtig 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ok aber ich suche leute mit kenntniss in graphic fuer ubuntu es ist wohl nicht falsch ?
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: kommt auf die Frage darauf an, stell sie mal 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ja ok ich habe ein hello world in gtk gemacht aber ich komme damit nicht weiter. Ich bin funkamateur und wollte sehr gern ein graphische programme mit input fuer daten bauen
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: ah, okay. In dem Fall waere wohl ein GTK+ Kanal geeignet 
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: Du koenntest #gtk+ versuchen 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  jo ok aber bis heute kann ich mit www.svxlink.de arbeiten aber nur als textmode
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  oh ich probiere dort. Ich wohne ca 19 km vest kpenhagen in ballerup
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: dann koenntest Du vielleicht noch eine LUG probieren (lokale Linux User Group), in Kopenhagen hat es sicher eine
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: Programmieren ist nicht wirklich etwas, das man sehr gut ueber einen Chat vermitteln kann 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ich bin dort gewesen aber bis heute keine hilfe leider
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  ich bekam grosse hilfe gester ueber ubunt-dk
<ole_oz7t> fuchs exuse drueckfehler
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  konnte du mir sehen?
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: wie bitte? 
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  mit mein http:// u.s.w
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: sorry, nein, fuer webcamchat habe ich aktuell nicht die Zeit, ich muss noch lernen. 
<Fuchs> ole_oz7t: versuchs doch mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, da gibt es haeufig Leute, die gerne etwas quatschen
<ole_oz7t> Fuchs,  es ist nur ein webcamadresse nicht anders
<ole_oz7t> fuchs ok ich gehe weiter  gute nacht
<Fuchs> danke, gleichfalls, und viel Erfolg
<tiger2082> Kennt jemand eine Methode, gelöschte Dateien wiederherzustellen?
<tiger2082> ISt jemand da?
<irange> ja es ist jemand da, genau 192 user
<bekks> irange: Lüg doch nicht so schamlos - wir idlen doch alle nur ;)
<bekks> irange: Wie kann man Dir denn helfen?
<irange> nein, tiger2082 hatte gefragt ob jemand da ist
<irange> da hab ich ihm nur geantwortet :-) mein ubuntu läuft freudig vor sich hin
<kaphe> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den text von GLtext ändern kann?
<kaphe> wie ist denn im terminal die eingabe "^O" zu verstehen?
<kaphe> was muss ich drücken??
<alamar> strg O wohl
<kaphe> danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-12
<Syanu> guten morgen allerseits
<Syanu> ich habe ein anliegen bezüglich lubuntu, wird mir hier weitergeholfen?
<ppq> Syanu: frag einfach, dann sehen wir weiter ;p
<Syanu> Nun, einige menüeinträge sind auf englisch, die meisten jedoch auf deutsch. ich möchte alle auf deutsch. für gnome hab ich die languagepacks bereits gefunden, allerdings werd ich für lxde nicht fündig
<Syanu> und wenns die selben sein sollten, sind diese bereits installiert
<ppq> das wird wohl noch nicht vollständig lokalisiert sein
<ppq> eventuell sieht es bei version 11.10 besser aus, wenn lubuntu offizielles ubuntuderivat wird
<Syanu> ich sollte vielleicht noch hinzufügen, zuvor war alles bereits auf deutsch. erst nach einem reboot ist es teilweise englisch. 
<ppq> achso
<ppq> was sagt 'locale'? pastebin bitte
<ppq> bspw. paste.ubuntu.com
<Syanu> einen moment bitte
<Syanu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663835/
<ppq> mh, keine ahnung was das sein könnte
<ppq> vllt. weiß jemand anders weiter.. bin mal im bett, gn8
<Syanu> danke für die mühe, gute nacht:)
<ppq> :)
<Syanu> Keiner mehr anwesend, der sich meines Problems mit der unvollständigen Deutschübersetzung meiner lxde umgebung annehmen könnte?
<dAnjou> Syanu: um halb 3? das fragst du wirklich?
<Syanu> einen versuch wars doch wert:D
<bullgard4_> [Lucid] Ich habe eine tote symbolische Verknüpfung /etc/motd. Sie zeigt auf to /var/run/motd. Wie ist das in Eurem Lucid? man motd: "On Debian GNU/Linux this file is a symbolic link pointing to /var/run. "
<bullgard4_> s/auf to/auf/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_ meant: [Lucid] Ich habe eine tote symbolische Verknüpfung /etc/motd. Sie zeigt auf /var/run/motd. Wie ist das in Eurem Lucid? man motd: "On Debian GNU/Linux this file is a symbolic link pointing to /var/run. "
<bazZti> moin, wie kann ich ein pidgin themes verändern bzw ein anderes einspielen? muss ich es runterladen und irgendwo ablegen oder gibt es da eine andere verfahrensweise?
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Ich benutze Pidgin nur noch selten und weiß die Antwort nicht. Aber frage bitte einmal in #pidgin. Dort habe ich meist hilfsbereite Menschen getroffen.
<bazZti> ok danke
<bazZti> bullgard4, darf ich fragen was du stattdessen nutzt jetzt?
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Ich benutze jetzt abwechselnd Gajim und Empathy.
<bazZti> bullgard4, empathy würd ich ja auch gerne benbutzen
<bazZti> bullgard4, allerdings funktioniert das bei mir nicht. ich trage die chatkonten ein,. er verbindet sich und zeigt mir keine kontakte in der kontaktliste. dazu muss ich sagen ich habe ubuntu 11.04 auf einer vm laufen
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit VM.
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Warum das nicht funktioniert, würde ich hier im Kanal einmal am Abend fragen, wenn mehr Leute da sind. 
<bazZti> bullgard4, ok ich glaub aber auch das es nicht an der vm liegt sondern eher an empathy
<bazZti> hatte gestern schonmal getestet und die wollten von mir nen screenshot von meiner kontaktliste die nix anzeigt...O_o
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Hm. Was für Hardware verwendest Du?
<bazZti> naja is ne vm auf nem vmware server
<bazZti> 1gb ram
<bazZti> 1 cpu
<bazZti> 20 gb hdd
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Aber es gibt ab und und zu auch in diesem Kanal Leute, die sich etwas unter einer leeren Kontaktliste vorstellen können, ohne daß man ihnen einen Screenshot davon schicken muß. Da bist Du an einen Falschen geraten.
<bazZti> naja zhumal ich auch offline kontakte anzeigen gelassen habe und nix erschienen ist
<bazZti> habe eine graue leere kontaktliste gehabt wovon ich einen screenshot machen sollte ^^
<bullgard4_> hihi
<bazZti> nna egal, daher bin ich zu pidgin heute morgen gewechselt
<bazZti> da bekomm ich was angezeigt und möchte das theme mal wechseln
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Empathy hat aber auch einen Debug-Modus. Der ist leicht einzustellen und einzusehen. Vielleicht gelingt es Dir selbst durch das Lesen der Debug-Meldungen, auf den Fehler zu schließen und zu beheben.
<bazZti> klingt gut
<bazZti> bullgard4, so, über empathy sind beide konten icq und msn aktiviert und verbunden laut kontenübersicht.
<bazZti> bullgard4, wenn ich nun die kontaktliste von empathy aufmache sehe ich keine kontakte...
<bullgard4_> bazZti: Ich hatte Empathy im Zusammenhang mit ICQ nur einmal kurz ausprobiert, als Empathy noch neu war. Damals hatte ich denselben Fehler, wie Du ihn jetzt beschreibst. Ich habe das später nicht weiter verfolgt. Mit MSN im Empathy habe ich keine Erfahrungen.
<bazZti> bullgard4, das ist doch mal ein wort. dann weiss ich das ich nicht alleine bin mit dem problem und zu doof bin das zu bedienen
<koegs> bazZti: hast du die screenshots geliefert?
<bazZti> koegs, wovon? von der ausgegrauten kontaktliste ohne kontakte oder von den konteneinstellungen?
<koegs> ich hatte genau geschrieben welche screenshots
<elmargol> kennt jemand ein 3d cad programm um möbel zu zeichnen?
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: ja
<LetoThe2nd> nächstes ticket.
<jokrebel> guten morgen
<xharx> wie kann ich unter xubuntu ordner im netzwerk freigeben
<koegs> ,samba? xharx
<shetlandpony> xharx, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> ,nfs? xharx
<shetlandpony> xharx, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> xharx: Google findet zB. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ordnerfreigabe-im-netzwerk-unter-xfce/#post-2487587
<koegs> samba w
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3sezer5 |        Ordnerfreigabe im Netzwerk unter XFCE › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<xharx> thx, ich brauche wohl ein plugin für thunar
<tuvok> guten morgen..
<tuvok> ich habe von nem user das passwort geändert jetzt möchte der beim booten im Gnome immer das schlüsselbund passwort .. aber das alte..
<tuvok> kann man das irgendwie beheben
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: simples googlen nach "gnome keyring change password" führt zu $XYZ ergebnissen, u.a. http://www.code-muse.com/blog/?p=53
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: von daher: ja, man kann das "irgendwie beheben".
<jokrebel> tuvok: Zu finden bei Anwendungen - Zubehör - Passwörter und Verschlüsselungen
<koegs> und siehe da, im wiki... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund#Passwort-aendern
<xharx> tja, dieses paket muss man kompilieren und die konfiguration bricht ab mit dem fehler, ich hätte nicht das neueste intltool, keine ahnung was das wieder sein soll
<jokrebel> xharx: Welches Paket? Aus welchem der Dir gegebenen Links? Wo steht das genau? Komplette Fehlermeldung?
<xharx> das tool hab ich von hier: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-shares-plugin
<xharx> und die fehlermeldung war: 
<xharx> checking for intltool >= 0.31... ./configure: line 11922: intltool-update: command not found
<xharx>  found
<xharx> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.31 or later.
<jokrebel> xharx: Und wer hier hat Dir _das_ so empfohlen?
<xharx> das warst du, jokrebel  :)
<jokrebel> xharx: Du hast das über das tar.gz versucht?
<jokrebel> xharx: mit make und install usw.?
<koegs> lesen, finden, browsen: https://launchpad.net/~danielmorales/+archive/ppa/
<koegs> es gibt ein ppa für xubuntu
<koegs> steht doch auf der seite
<jokrebel> genau
<xharx> was muss ich jetzt machen
<xharx> na ist vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig
<koegs> ,ppa?`xharx
<shetlandpony> `xharx: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/launchpad/ppa + oben genannte url
<xharx> ppa habe ich jetzt hinzugefügt, dann klicke ich Prüfen in der aktualisierungsverwaltung, aber das aktualisieren scheitert an diesen paketen (überprüfen sie ihre Internetverbindung)
<xharx>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielmorales/ppa
<dAnjou> gibt's was für rsync (oder ähnliches), was mir zeigt, was synchronisiert werden müsste und ich dann aber per häkchen sagen kann "nö, das will ich nich"? (bevor es einer sagt, sagt ich es: unison stinkt)
<dAnjou> *sag
<frostschutz> grsync kann zumindest simulieren, aber häkchen glaub ich nicht, da es eben nur die funktionen von rsync selbst abbildet
<deem> dAnjou: warum stinkt unison?
<dAnjou> deem: zumindest die gui stinkt. zum beispiel werden mir zwar verzeichnisse und deren unterverzeichnisse strukturiert dargestellt, aber ich kann nicht sagen: schieb den *ganzen* ordner mit *all* seinem inhalt nach links oder nach rechts, ich muss es für jeden inhalt manuell machen.
<deem> stimmt. ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
<mint> Hallo, wie kann ich es einstellen das normale user mit htop die Prozesse anderer User sehen können?
<mint> Das ist ja ein richtiges sicherheitsrisiko, das gibts ja noch nicht mal bei Windows
<MitName> mint, mit dem Befehl "w" kann man manches sehen, habs eben getestet
<dAnjou> mint: gib uns erstmal ein "lsb_release -d"
<dAnjou> weg ist er
<MitName> ...
<deem> hatte wohl mint
<deem> fragt sich nur, wo er da prozesse andere user gesehen hat. geht ja nur mit dem root acc, genau wie es bei windows auch nur mit dem admin user geht
<joschi> deem: nö
<joschi> deem: nur mit einer entsprechenden kernel-erweiterung, z. B. grsecurity
<joschi> deem: sonst kannst du durchaus die prozesse anderer benutzer sehen - auch ohne root-rechte
<dAnjou> wird etwas OT: als sicherheitslücke würd ich's nich bezeichnen, man kann halt n bisl spionieren ...
<gitterrost4> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand beim Einrichten einer Nvidia Grafikkarte helfen?
<ppq> ,frag? gitterrost4
<shetlandpony> gitterrost4: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<gitterrost4> Ich habe soeben Ubuntu installiert und unter "eingeschraenkte Treiber" den Nvidia Treiber ausgewaehlt. glxinfo sagt jedoch immer noch "Extension GLX missing on Display..."
<gitterrost4> (nach neustart natuerlich)
<ppq> gitterrost4: führ bitte man im terminal folgendes aus: 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh'
<ppq> gitterrost4: das erzeugt dir eine komprimierte textdatei. entpack die mal und schieb sie in einen pastebin, bspw. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gitterrost4> ppq: bevor ich das tue, noch eine kleine Information: bei den Eingeschraenkten Treibern sagt er "dieser Treiber ist aktiviert, aber nicht in Benutzung"
<gitterrost4> ppq: hier das logfile pastebin.com/PTFSWqdU
<jokrebel> gitterrost4: Und wenn Du es jetzt noch "anklickbar" postet hast Du mit sicherheit noch ein paar mehr Leute im Boot die drüberlesen…
<Fuchs> [   485.057] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<gitterrost4> jokrebel: danke fuer den tipp... http://pastebin.com/PTFSWqdU
<ppq> gitterrost4: da wird offenbar die intel gpu genutzt
<gitterrost4> ppq: das heisst?
<Fuchs> gitterrost4: was ist das fuer ein Geraet? 
<ppq> gitterrost4: nvidia optimus (umschalten zwischen nvidia- und intel-grafik) ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht sehr ausgereift, stichwort wäre aber bumblebee
<gitterrost4> Fuchs: die Grafikkarte ist eine NVidia GT540M
<ppq> gitterrost4: aber im bios kann man das idr. fest einstellen
<gitterrost4> ppq: mir ist das Umschalten nicht wichtig
<gitterrost4> ppq: ah.. ich werd mal schauen. Danke
<Fuchs> gitterrost4: ggf. musst Du nicht umschalten, 
<Fuchs> gitterrost4: was ist das fuer ein Geraet (Computer / Laptop) 
<ppq> gt540m klingt nach laptop, cpu/gpu sandybridge, nach dem x log
<gitterrost4> Fuchs Laptop ASUS A53S
<Fuchs> ppq: genau deswegen frage ich, weil man bei einigen im BIOS das ausknipsen kann
<Fuchs> gitterrost4: gut, geh beim Booten mal ins BIOS und schau, ob Du da auf "discrete" umschalten kannst bei der Graphikkarte 
<gitterrost4> Fuchs, ppq: Ich finde im BIOS keine Einstellung, die etwas mit der Grafikkarte zu tun hat
<Fuchs> gitterrost4: dann musst Du auf besagte Umschaltloesung hoffen 
<gitterrost4> Fuchs: was genau heisst das jetzt fuer mich?
<gitterrost4> ich lege keinen Wert auf die Moeglichkeit da Umzuschalten
<gitterrost4> Mir wuerde permanent die Nvidia Grafikkarte reichen
<Fuchs> eben genau das geht nicht ohne diese Loesung, wenn der Hersteller zu faul ist das ins BIOS zu packen
<Fuchs> leider. 
<ppq> gitterrost4: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee  guck mal bei "readme". 
<ppq> http://www.martin-juhl.dk/2011/07/bumblebee-in-a-box/ so installiert man es ;)
<gitterrost4> ppq: ok I will try that
<gitterrost4> I am already scared of getting this to work on my gentoo box
<ppq> huh? du hast doch ubuntu.
<gitterrost4> ppq: ubuntu laeuft auf dem (Identischen) Laptop meiner Frau
<gitterrost4> ppq: Oh ich sehe gerade, dass ich das grad in englisch geschrieben hatte... Das war keine Absicht
<ppq> passiert
<gitterrost4> ppq: mit bumblebee scheint das ganze gut zu funktionieren
<gitterrost4> ppq: sehe ich das richtig, dass ich nun alle Programme, die die Grafikkarte benoetigen, mit optirun64 starten muss?
<ppq> gitterrost4: das kann ich dir nicht sagen, kenne mich mit bumblebee nicht aus
<Fuchs> gitterrost4: schreib Dir am besten aliase dafuer 
<gitterrost4> ppq: ah ok
<mnass_> hab einen fehler bei ubuntu one - nautilius stürzt ab bei dem versuch dateien in den ubuntu one ordner zu laden, desweiteren stürzt nautilus ab wenn ich in einen ordner der hochgeladen werden soll schauen
<mnass_> kann das passieren wenn die datein größer sind als der plan?
<georg> hallo leute! Habe ein signifikantes raid5 + dm-crypt problem, kann mir da jemand helfen? (betrifft performance read langsamer als write, sowie general protection fault im md_raid5 prozess)
<deem> mnass_: welche dateien sind größer als welcher plan?
<deem> ,frag? georg 
<shetlandpony> georg: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<mnass_> deem zurück ornder ist 2,3 G und Plan also speicherplatz ist 5G
<deem> zurück ordner?
<mnass_> deem lokaler ordner auf den server
<mnass_> deem die frage ziehe ich zurück !
<mnass_> bei mir funktioniert ubuntu one hinten und vorne nicht - erst werden die kontakte nicht vom server auf eine neuinstallation synchronisiert - und jetzt das problem mit dem filesync
<f31n> hey, ich suche ein gutes mp3 verwaltungs tool, dass gegebenfalls die idtags anpasst, korrupte mp3/oggs sucht etc ... was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
<deem> mnass_: es tut mir schrecklich leid, aber ich verstehe dich nicht
<dAnjou> f31n: normalerweise sind mediaplayer wie rhythmbox, banshee, amarok und co. gute verwalter
<mnass_> deem: ich versuche einen ordner von lokal auf den ubuntu one ordner zu synchen, anfänglich tut ers, dann taucht das phänomen auf dass der nautilus datei browser schliesst und der sync abbricht mit der meldung die dateien wären vollständig abgeglichen .. sind die aber nicht
<dAnjou> [natty] es gibt doch irgendwo so nen einstellungsdialog wie qt-programme unter gnome aussehen. is das ein extra-paket? oder wo find ich das?
<f31n> dAnjou: ich verwende rhythmbox, nur hab ich die optionen bezüglich automatischen idtags anpassen, und so nicht gefunden oder muss ich da nach plugins ausschauhalten?
<dAnjou> f31n: was verstehst du unter "automatisch anpassen"?
<dAnjou> rhythmbox weiß doch nich, was das fürn song is
<mnass_> deem - ich habe lokal einen Musik ordner der soll vollständig auf den ubuntu one server, der ist 2,3G groß - er beginnt den upload - bricht aber mit dem eben geschildertem phänomen ab
<f31n> dAnjou: hm n kollege hat mir von einer windows applikation erzählt mit der er über seine ganze musikdatenbank drüberfährt und analysieren kann was für n song das ist, sowohl die dateinamen, als auch die tags richtig ändert und sogar in unterordner einsortiert
<dAnjou> f31n: musicbrainz is die datenbank und picard ein tool, dass damit arbeitet
<dAnjou> f31n: wirklich 100% zuverlässig is das aber nicht und erfordert hier und da manuelle korrekturen
<f31n> dAnjou: wunderbar - danke dir :)
<f31n> jo damit kann ich leben
<dAnjou> f31n: die einordnung in die ordnerstruktur würde dann sogar rhythmbox übernehmen
<mnass_> desweiteren bricht der nautilus dateibrowser jedesmal ab wenn ich den Musik ordner öffnen will , er wird 2 sekunden angezeigt, geht in den hintergrund und schließt sich dann
<dAnjou> meins is gelöst -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Anwendungen_unter_GNOME
<f31n> yess das klingt genau danach was ich such thanks a lot dAnjou
<dAnjou> np
<mnass_> es liegt an den dateinamen - entweder an ungültiger codierung, oder an der länge (sehr lange dateinamen))
<leszek> hi
<noseudian> \list
<Orcor> ich möchte bei xchat Port 6697 nutzen aber das geht lelider nicht  denn ich werde dauernd getrennt aber andere User sind über dem port online  was kann ich machen ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Was gefällt Dir nicht am Standardport 8001?
<Orcor> ich hab einen anderen server noch nicht nur freenode und dort ist standard 6667
<Orcor> und ssl 6697 
<Orcor> und genau das mit 6697 geht nicht bei mir
<Orcor> bei anderen schon
<Gezeitenwurm> Hallo zusammen, wie kann ich die Geschwindigkeit mit der mein UMTS Stick gerade verbunden ist abfragen?
<rumpe1> Gezeitenwurm, am einfachsten wohl mit System->Verwaltung->SystemMonitor
<Gezeitenwurm> rumpe1: du meinst Systemüberwachung?
<rumpe1> Gezeitenwurm, oder so... hab grad nicht die deutsche oberfläche
<Gezeitenwurm> rumpe1: Systemüberwachung, Reiter Ressourcen. Da hab ich die Netzwerkchronik. Ist es das, was du  gemeint hast?
<rumpe1> Gezeitenwurm, jop
<ppq> es gibt auch seiten im netz, auf denen man die bandbreite der verbindung testen kann. dabei entstehen allerdings ein paar mb traffic...
<Gezeitenwurm> rumpe1: hmm, ist das nicht einfach nur die Chronik, wieviel Daten über die Leitung gingen? Mich interessiert eher welche Bandbreite ich aktuell mit meinem SurfStick habe.
<jokrebel> ...und sind nicht so "aussagekräftig" als "echte" Messungen. IMHO
<Sebastian> Hallo Jungs, habe grade das root passwort auf nem vServer mit Ubuntu 10.04 geaendert udner fragt mich zuerst nach dem neuen Passwort, dann soll ich es nochmal einhacken (soweit so gut), aber dann fragt er mich noch nach dem 'new UNIX password'?!? Kann mir jemand sagen was das soll?
<jokrebel> Gezeitenwurm: Also die theoretische Bandbreite, die Du eh nie erreichen wirst?
<Gezeitenwurm> Ich meine so was wie ich es bei UMTSmon habe. Allerdings will ich eben die Einwahl weiter über den Netzwerkmanager machen.
<jokrebel> Sebastian: Ubuntu ist für "ohne Root-Passwort" nutzung ausgelegt. Warum nimmst Du kein SUDO wie es Standard wäre?
<jokrebel> Gezeitenwurm: Hab hier kein UMTS, aber kommt mit "rechtsklick" auf das NM-Symbol und dann Verbindungsinformationen keine Aussage darüber?
<Sebastian> jokrebel: Weil das ein vServer ist und ich beim ersten mal einloggen keine andere chance habe als mit dem root, nen anderen gibt's schlicht und ergreifend nicht
<Gezeitenwurm> nicht wirklich, kommt unbekannt
<sdx23> Sebastian: Benutzer anlegen, ihm ein Passwort geben und in admin-Gruppe geben, root-Login deaktivieren.
<jokrebel> Sebastian: Da ich mit V-Servern keine Erfahrung habe muss ich da leider passen. Bist Du sicher, dass das da nicht auch nen SUDO-Way gibt?
<sdx23> jokrebel: doch, den gibt es. Ohne Probleme. Zumal man root-Login via ssh sowieso deaktiveren sollte.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Dacht ich mir…
<Sebastian> Jokrebel und sdx: Mir gehts eigentlich nur drum ob einer weiss warum ich nach 2 verschiedenen Passwoertern gerfragt werd. Im endeffekt will ich dann auch lieber mit nem normalen Benutzer und sudo arbeiten, ABER beim erstern einloggen auf dem vServer per ssh geht nichts anderes ausser root, weil es noch keine andern Benutzer gibt. Dass root per ssh nicht so dufte ist seh ich ja genauso 
<PBeck> hi
<olli_> Hallo, Ubuntu hat meine Netzwerkkarte von realtek falsch erkannt, und ich musste den Treiber manuell laden und compilieren. Das hat auch geklappt, der alte Treiber ist nun in der blacklist.conf, muss ich nun noch etwas machen damit das neue Modul automatisch geladen wird, beim Systemstart? Ich hab was von initramfs neu bauen gelesen
<x1o> hi, kann man mit einem shortcut die soundausgabe switchen?
<x1o> anders gefragt: gibt es einen befehl dafür?
<JayF> jemand erfahrung in der nutzung von rsync mit verschlüsselten partitionen?
<JayF> nett, das problem hat sich gerade selbst gelöst
<JayF> ja, sowas ist doch auch mal nett ;P
<olli_> Hallo, leider ist bei der Installation des Soundtreibers jetzt keine Module mehr geladen, und beim versuch die manuell zu laden treten unknown symbol Fehler auf, bekomme ich die original Module wieder irgendwo her?
<jokrebel> gn8
<crushpest> Weiß jemand wie die seitenleiste mit den Systeminfos auf der rechten heißt: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Gd1pMzG2u8Q/Tjv5BdHmmvI/AAAAAAAACsM/NAcCjwsP3dw/s1600/Blackbuntu.png
<shetlandpony> crushpest's url: http://tinyurl.com/3faydq9
<sdx23> crushpest: sieht nach conky aus
<Fuchs> sdx23: weiss er schon :> 
<Fuchs> (Crossposts sind boese) 
<sdx23> sein Pech.
<crushpest> habs gefunden, danke :)
<Guest19873> Hi, was nehmt ihr um klassendiagramme schematisch darzustellen? 
<d0x> sollte am besten eine verktorgrafik gerzeugen
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-13
<ring0> kann es sein, dass quod libet ab einer gewissen anzahl an vorhandenen verwalteten files sagt, ich lade keien lyrics mehr?
<rink> hi
<rink> flash videos
<rink> Beitragvon Jake » Sa, 13. Aug 2011 10:25
<rink> Hi, ich kann in meinem Firefox kein Flashvideo mehr schauen trotz Flash und Gnashplayer. Im Opera ist das kein Problem. ?
<deem> ,wf? rink 
<shetlandpony> rink: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<rink> seit der installation vom neuen flashgot.
<rink> trotz neuinstallation von Firefox - ohne Flashgot - funktioniert es nicht
<rink> auch bei iceweasel nicht
<jokrebel> hi
<bekks> moin
<der_sebo> guten tag
<der_sebo> hab ein problem mit openvpn: die verbindung steht, kann den server auf der lokal ip pingen, die namensauflösung geht auch zu den andern rechner, nur der ping geht nicht durch
<bekks> der_sebo: Was genau ist an ping wichtig?
<der_sebo> das ich auf die clients komme
<bekks> Wenn der Administrator des VPN ICMP blockiert, dann ist das so - zumal ping keinerlei Relevanz besitzt.
<bekks> Wie "kommt man denn auf clients" - wenn die Verbindungen akzeptierenj aber keine ping-Anfragen beantworten?
<der_sebo> ja eben garnicht
<der_sebo> ich bin der admin
<tardis_connector> Hallo, ich wundere mich gerade das mir sha512sum immer gleich lange hashes raus wirft. Da ich in dem Themengebiet nicht sonderlich bewandert bin wüsste ich gern ob das richtig ist, bzw. wieso.
<bekks> Ping hat keinerlei Relevanz - du gehst ja nicht hin, und schickst die Daten, die die Clients übermitteln wollen mit ping.
<dadrc> tardis_connector, das gehört so.
<bekks> Sondern mitr NFS, CIFS, SSH, FTP, was auch immer.
<der_sebo> mit ping kann ich aber die erreichbarkeit testen
<der_sebo> ja telnet geht auch nicht durch
<bekks> der_sebo: Nicht zwangsläufig.
<bekks> Antworten die Clients denn normalerweise auf telnet?
<der_sebo> intern ja 
<BuZZ-T> tardis_connector: das ist die Eigenschaft von Hash-Funktionen. Aus einer Eingabe beliebiger Länge eine Ausgabe fester Länge zu erstellen
<der_sebo> über vpn nein
<bekks> der_sebo: Stimmt die Routingtabelle?
<der_sebo> da bin ich mir nicht sicher
<bekks> der_sebo: Dann kontrollier das :)
<der_sebo> ja hab aber den überblick verlohren :(
<tardis_connector> dadrc, danke. Gut zu wissen.
<tardis_connector> macht sha512 überhaupt Sinn, oder beruhigt es lediglich meine Paranoia. Naja für Langzeit-Archivierung sicher praktisch.
<jokrebel> Verlieren hat nicht mit Ohren zu tun </OT>
<bekks> tardis_connector: Wie setzt Du es denn ein?
<bekks> tardis_connector: ein Hash macht durchaus Sinn, um die Integrität von Daten zu prüfen.
<BuZZ-T> sha512 hat eine sehr große Ausgabe und hat meines Wissens keine bekannten Schwächen
<bekks> Doch, es gibt theoretisch (wie bei jedem Hash) mindestens zwei Dateien mit demselben Hash :)
<BuZZ-T> md5 und sha1 hingegen erfüllen nicht mal mehr die Kriterien einer schwachen Hash-Funktion (Einwegfunktion, sprich aus dem Hash kann man keine Eingabe zurückrechnen)
<BuZZ-T> bekks: das ist keine Schwäche, Kollisionen sind eine Eigenschaft des Prinzips
<bekks> BuZZ-T: japp :)
<tardis_connector> Für Passwörter. Und um verschlüsselte Nachrichten zu verstecken. Ok man muss die Nachricht kennen aber so soll das auch sein :-D
<bekks> tardis_connector: Ähm - ein HAsh "verschlüsselt" nichts. Das ist Dir schon klar, oder? :)
<bekks> Und angesichts der Tatsache, dass SHA512 kein schwacher Hash ist (IIRC), wird das nichts mit dem Zurückrechnen.
<tardis_connector> Im Sinne von ROT13  verschlüsselt *hust*
<tardis_connector> Aber ist es nicht so das sha512 viel Rechenleistung braucht und das es reicht 256 und konsorten zu nutzen. Oder wie ist das mit Rechenleistung und Großprojekte in der Theorie?
<bekks> Ich glaube es wird OT :)
<tardis_connector> oh ja soll ich mal schnell durch die Tür ins Hinterzimmer?
<der_sebo> wie kann ich vom 10.0.0.0 netz ins 192.168.0.0 routen ?
<der_sebo> mein lokales netz ist ein 192.168.14.0
<bekks> ,routing? der_sebo 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber routing
<bekks> ,router? der_sebo 
<shetlandpony> der_sebo, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<der_sebo> stimmt könnte der dnsmasq sein
<bekks> Wieso willst Du denn ins 192.168.0.0 routen, und nicht ins 192.168.14.0? Das ist ein Class C Netz.
<der_sebo> aber wieso kann ich dann den server pingen?
<bekks> dnsmasq?
<bekks> Schau in deine Routingtabelle.
<der_sebo> hab ich
<der_sebo> server hat die 10.0.0.1 und 192.168.0.102
<der_sebo> wo kann ich nochmal die log posten?
<bekks> ,paste? der_sebo 
<shetlandpony> der_sebo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<der_sebo> danke
<der_sebo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457668/
<der_sebo> glaub da is kaos drin
<der_sebo> ping auf 192.168.0.102 geht, dahinter seh ich nichts mehr
<Guest20329> hi
<der_sebo> keiner eine idee?
<der_sebo> oder doch besser ne br0?
<bekks> der_sebo: Eine br0 bringt Dir genau gar nichts.
<bekks> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Du 192.168.0.102 benutzt, wenn Du ein 192.168.14.0 Netz hast.
<der_sebo> klar
<bekks> Dass das nur mit einer /24 Subnetzmaske nicht gehen wird, ist klar.
<der_sebo> ja wo ist den dann der fehler?
<der_sebo> nat?
<bekks> 192.168.0.102 liegt im 192.168.0.0 Netz, Du hast ein 192.168.14.0 Netz.
<bekks> NAT hat mit deinem Problem nichts zu tun.
<der_sebo> also doch ne br0
<bekks> Nein, benutz richtige IP Adressen.
<der_sebo> ?
<deem> wenn man von x.x.x.x nach x.x.y.y will brauch man 255.255.255.0, richtig?
<der_sebo> also 255.255.0.0
<bekks> der_sebo: nein.
<der_sebo> sorry blicks gerade echt nicht
<bekks> Wieso benutzt Du eine Class B Netmask in einem Class C Netz?
<der_sebo> normalerweise mach ich das über br0 wegen dem broadcast
<bekks> Das ist grauenvoll.
<der_sebo> is ne vpn
<bekks> Vor allem weil ein bridge head in einem VPN so nicht funktionieren wird.
<der_sebo> mach das damit alle rein kommen
<bekks> ,vpn? der_sebo 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber vpn, ich assoziiere aber Cisco-VPN-Client, kvpnc, Network-Manager VPN_Plugins, pptpconfig und pptpd damit
<der_sebo> hat jemand auch nen 192.168.0.0 gibt es probleme
<bekks> Richtig. Weil Du deine IP Adressen aus dem falschen Netz nimmst.
<der_sebo> ihr meint also ich soll statt 10.0.0.0 ein 192.168.254.0 nemen?
<der_sebo> kapier das gerade echt nicht, hatte es damals auf nem anderen server genau mit dieser konf gelöst
<der_sebo> leider ist der off
<der_sebo> naja, werd es schon irgentwie hin bekommen, wenn ihr wollt post ich die lösung
<mar77i> WT...
<mar77i> F
<mar77i> war grad beim installieren... sollte hostnamen, usernamen und passwort angeben.
<mar77i> na ja jetzt hab ich also bis zum wiederholten passwort alles eingegeben, und jetzt ist der dialog einfach verschwunden.
<mar77i> oh wies scheint gibt es workspaces im installer :D
<mar77i> aber wozu?
<mar77i> alt+f2 funzt nicht und sonst sind die möglichkeiten, 1000 fenster aufzumachen ja nicht sehr gross.
<deem> mar77i: wovon redest du?
<mad_moses> hi, gibt es ein gutes webinterface um sambafreigaben zu verwalten?
<deem> mad_moses: es gibt swat für samba, aber ob das gut ist weiß ich nicht
<mad_moses> deem, danke ich schaue es mir mal an
<mar77i> deem: ubuntu installer.
<mar77i> 11.04
<mar77i> kurz: der grafische installer hat sinnloserweise 4 workspaces konfiguriert... :)
<bekks> der_sebo: 192.168.254.0 ist kompletter Blödsinn.
<bekks> der_sebo: Ich sagte, dass, wenn Du ein 192.168.14.0/24 Netz hast, selbstverständlich auch IP Adressen aus diesem Netz nehmen musst.
<der_sebo> aber wieso hat das bei nem anderen server gefunzt?
<deem> ,funzen?
<shetlandpony> Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<der_sebo> ich seh schon brauch ne br0
<bekks> Unsinnn.
<bekks> Du brauchst und sollst definitiv keine Bridge bauen.
<bekks> Und "gefunzt" haben kann das nur dann, wenn Du Supernetting benutzt hast.
<der_sebo> war nen windows erver
<der_sebo> mit openvpn
<bekks> Wenn Du in einem VPN eine BRidge baust, bist du sicherheitstechnisch selbst schuld.
<der_sebo> und unter linux hatte ich das auch mal am laufen
<der_sebo> zuhause hab ich ne br laufen
<der_sebo> läuft super
<der_sebo> wir können bis zu 8 leuten c&c spielen
<bekks> Sicherheitstechnisch ein absoluter Albtraum.
<der_sebo> aber wieso?
<der_sebo> ist doch verschlüsselt
<bekks> LOL
<der_sebo> und ohne schlüssel kommt man da doch nicht rein
<bekks> Und?
<der_sebo> 2048 bit sollte doch reichen
<bekks> Dann baut man ein VPN auf, hat sonstwas lokal laufen, und kommt spontan auch auf alle anderen Rechner drauf. Sicherheitstechnischer Albtraum.
<der_sebo> ja klar da geb ich dir recht
<bekks> Du hast wirklich nicht verstanden, was ein VPN eigentlich tut. Die Verschlüsselung spielt keinerlei Rolle an der Stelle.
<der_sebo> aber so soll es ja auch laufen
<bekks> Ja, dann mach was Du willst, ich bin raus aus dem Ticket. :)
<der_sebo> ja anders bekomm ich das ja nicht ans laufen
<bekks> Doch.
<der_sebo> dachte das es am masq liegt wegen den zei netzwerkmasken
<bekks> Benutz IP-Adressen aus dem passenden Netz, dann klappt das auch.
<der_sebo> also 192.168.0.1 zb
<bekks> Das liegt kein Stück daran - das liegt an den falschen IP-Adressen.
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> DU hast ein 192.168.14.0 Netz, und dein VPN entsprechend konfiguriert - entweder machst Du nun ein NAT im VPN (dann darf jeder Client aber auch gesondert konfiguriert werden), oder Du benutzt einfach 192.168.14.0/24 als Netz deiner Clients.
<der_sebo> und wieso wird dann von openvpn empfohlen ein 10.0.0.0 als zwischennetz einzurichten?
<bekks> Weil man das NAT nennt.
<der_sebo> klar
<der_sebo> aber des firmen netz ist ein 192.168.0.0
<der_sebo> also muss ich meinem client eine 192.168.0.x zuweisen?
<der_sebo> und wenn ich im server sage er soll eine 192.168.0.x für die vpn nehmen, krallt der sich die 192.168.0.1 und das netz kolidiert wegen doppeleter ips
<der_sebo> glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei
<der_sebo> 192.168.0.0 firmennetz, 10.0.0.0 vpn, 192.168.14.0 clientnetz meiner seits
<der_sebo> dnsmasq-base ist auf dem vpn server installiert
<der_sebo> dnsmaqs = nat
<der_sebo> oder versteh ich das falsch?
<ppq> dnsmasq an sich macht kein nat
<ppq> das macht nur dhcp und dns
<der_sebo> so hab jetzt das packet nat installiert
<ppq> das ist ganz was anderes oO
<ppq> Netbios Auditing Tool
<ppq> This tool can perform various security checks on remote servers running NetBIOS file sharing services. It is capable of enumerating shares and make break-in attempts using a (user-provided) list of users and  passwords.
<ppq> nat macht man mit iptables
<der_sebo> Netbios Auditing Tool wie haeißt den das packet?
<der_sebo>  smb-nat  
<deem> der_sebo: 14:00:28 <             ppq+> nat macht man mit iptables
<ppq> der_sebo: lies dich bitte erstmal etwas weiter in die thematik ein
<ppq> wikipedia und das ubuntuusers wiki wären ein anfang
<ppq> bspw. der uu-wiki artikel "Router"
<der_sebo> die grundmaterie kenn ich ja
<ppq> nix für ungut, aber anscheinend nicht :)
<der_sebo> ja dann fehlt mir eigentlich nur nen iptables eintrag
<ppq> der_sebo: wenn du den router artikel gelesen ganz hättest, der dir heute schon ein paar mal gegeben wurde, wüsstest du das aber auch
<der_sebo> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  
<der_sebo> aber dnsmasq brauch ich nicht, hab nen bing9 mit dhcp-server am laufen
<der_sebo> danke iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  
<der_sebo> das wars
<der_sebo> letztes gateway hab ich vor ca. 10 jahren gebaut
<der_sebo> anscheind nicht ganz
<der_sebo> oh doch
<der_sebo> nur die leitung dort ist mies
<der_sebo> danke männers
<der_sebo> YEAR!!!
<der_sebo> letzte frage
<der_sebo> wie kann ich den befehlt iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE   beim systemstart setzten
<ppq> /etc/rc.local
<ppq> vergiss sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  nicht
<leszek> hi
<der_sebo> danke ppq das war schon an ;)
<der_sebo> hab jetzt eine script firewall mit fem befehl geschrieben und in die rc.local gepackt
<der_sebo> mach gerade einen neustart++
<der_sebo> läuft!
<der_sebo> boar ihr seit die besten!
<der_sebo> so ein bug von mir
<der_sebo> bin ich doof
<ppq> seid ;p
<der_sebo> aber ne andere frage kann jemand von euch smarty?
<deem> was is smarty?
<der_sebo> php
<deem> aber wenn es nix mit ubuntu zu tun hat, dann dahin
<deem> ,ot? der_sebo 
<shetlandpony> der_sebo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<der_sebo> ein template
<der_sebo> ok bin ruhig
<der_sebo> welcher room?
<deem> der_sebo: steht doch da
<der_sebo> ah ok
<der_sebo> sorry bin von natur aus etwas dämlich
<pacy_> servus
<pacy_> hab mir gerade ne neue grafikkarte eingebaut ( ati radeon 3650 chip ) und hab da jetzt n sehr komisches problem. Ich hatte zuerst den radeon treiber installiert und immer wenn ich mit einem browser auf bestimmte webseiten geh ( nicht alle ) flackert das bild. Sehr komisch ist, dass es wirklich nur bei browsern auftritt. ich hab jetzt mal fglrx eingebunden was aber nichts verändert hat. hat da jemand ne ahnung.
<pacy_> achso auch komisch ist das beim hochfahren des rechners ein acer bootspalsh angezeigt wird der auch schon  flackert. aber die karte funktioniert ja sonst wiegesagt halt nur nicht wenn ich nen webbrowser verwende.. kann mir garnicht erklären woran das liegen koennte
<alxxor> moin
<der_sebo> pacy_ warscheinlich ist es am schnellsten neu aufzusetzten
<der_sebo> hatte ich damals auch nach nem udate von 10.10 auf 11.04
<ppq> der_sebo: was soll das bringen?
<der_sebo> meiern erfahrung nach sind tgrakatreiber probs unter bunut sehr schwer zu händeln
<der_sebo> könnte es damals nur mit nem neuinstall lösen
<pacy_> der_sebo, , hmm... ich versteh halt nicht warum der acer-splashscreen beim hochfahren auch schon flackert.. der hat ja noch garnicht mit nem eingebunden treiber zu tun
<der_sebo> oh!
<der_sebo> kabelbruch?
<ppq> unwahrscheinlich, wenn es nur den splashscreen und den browser betrifft ;)
<pacy_> dann würde ich nicht verstehen warum es nur bei browsern eintritt
<pacy_> genau :)
<ppq> pacy_: hast du ne möglichkeit, die grafikkarte woanders einzubauen und zu testen um zu gucken, ob es an der hardware liegt?
<pacy_> leider nein, meine mitbewohnerin hat nur ne pci express schnittstelle .. aber ich denk was anderes wird mir nicht uebrigbleiben - werd die dann wohl zu nem kumpel mitnehmen muessen
<ppq> weia, noch son agp teil?
<pacy_> vllt is die ja nicht webfähig ;) 
<pacy_> ja, ich hab wiederrum nur pci und agp schnittstellen 
<der_sebo> hört sich an als wäre die karte defekt
<pacy_> der_sebo, webbrowser defekt ?
<der_sebo> japp :D nein, wenn der beim booten schon flackert
<pacy_> ich will irgendwie nicht an nen defekt glauben weil das echt nur bei den zwei fällen eintritt. alles andere wird wunderbar angezeigt
<der_sebo> warscheinlich ist ein teil der karte defekt
<der_sebo> und der wird bei den zwei fällen wohl angesprochen
<pacy_> es koennte sein, dass die beanspruchte leistung an die grafikkarte in denen beiden fällen höher ist und sich der defekt erst dann auswirkt
<deem> der_sebo: du glaubst nicht ernstahft, dass die grafikkarte einen bootscreen und einen webbrowser chip hat, oder?
<der_sebo> warscheinlich ist ein teil der gpu platt
<deem> pacy_: ich halte es für arg unwahrscheinlich, dass ein boot(framebuffer)screen mehr leistung verbrauchen sollte als eine kompletter wm
<deem> der_sebo: dann hättest du mit sicherheit nicht nur in den beiden fällen probleme.
<deem> aber das ganze spekulieren hilft auch keinem. grafikkarte mal woanders einbauen oder andere grafikkarte in der kiste einbauen
<Yamamenco> hallo @ all
<der_sebo> is alles schon vorgekommen
<Yamamenco> (kann ich jemanden anschreiben / fragen wegen ubuntu instalation auf eine eee 901 asus)
<pacy_> deem, so soll es sein :)
<deem> ,frag? Yamamenco 
<shetlandpony> Yamamenco: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<pacy_> danke euch 
<der_sebo> hatte auch schon ne graka die ganz normal lief nur im 32 bit modus weggeflogen ist
<Yamamenco> also cih ahbe jetz einen ubuntu stick mit dem neusten 11.xx version und kann davon auch bootn jetz wollte ich es instalieren auf dem pc broblem es kommt eine fehler meldung das aps nciht instaliert wurden konnten
<deem> Yamamenco: welches ubuntu 11?
<Yamamenco> moment
<Yamamenco> 11.04
<deem> bist du sicher, dass da aps steht?
<Yamamenco> ich kann noch mal versuchen und fehler meldung auf schreiben
<deem> wär ganz praktishc
<der_sebo> gibt es ne höhere als 11.04?
<der_sebo> oder eine ander als 11.04?
<deem> der_sebo: ja. 11.10, die ist aber noch beta bzw sogar noch alpha
<der_sebo> danke
<Yamamenco> ok fehler meldung:ein versuch apt konfigurieren um weiter pakate con cd zu instalieren,ist fehlgeschlagen...
<deem> Yamamenco: schau mal bitte mit "strg+alt+f4" ob da ne genauere meldung ist
<deem> bzw schau mal mit "strg+alt+f1-f5" durch. da muss irgendwo ein tty mit genaueren fehlermeldungen sein
<Yamamenco> finde leider kein tty
<edgar> tz
<leszek> Yamamenco: STRG+ALT+F1 sollte dich auf eine Terminal-Anmeldeseite bringen
<leszek> Yamamenco: falls nicht dann STRG+ALT+F2
<leszek> oder STRG+ALT+F3 usw...
<Yamamenco> ja
<Yamamenco> da steht dann aber blos ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ drueber to run command man sudo_root ....
<leszek> Yamamenco: das ursprungsproblem ist dass du ubuntu nicht auf deinem eeepc installieren kannst, hab ich das richtig verstanden ?
<Yamamenco> jopp
<leszek> Yamamenco: du hast Ubuntu 11.04 auf USB Stick als Live System drauf und versuchst davon zu installieren ?
<Yamamenco> ich habe eine eee asus 901 12gb jop usb ubu 11,04 live stick
<leszek> ich hab nen 701er hier :P da läuft noch zevenos 3.0 (also ubuntu 10.10)
<leszek> Yamamenco: der Fehler kommt sofort oder erst gegen Ende der Installation ?
<Yamamenco> erst gegen ende also isntallation geht durch und bei durschsuchen der cdrom kommt derfehler
<leszek> Yamamenco: den Fehler kann man nicht ignorieren ? 
<leszek> also bricht der Installer komplett ab ?
<Yamamenco> nope
<leszek> ISO MD5 Summe usw. hast du gecheckt ?
<Yamamenco> da steht blos ok button und wenn ok klick brichts ab
<Yamamenco> bitte was :D iso md5 .... bahnhof gerade
<leszek> die md5summe der ISO Datei die du von Ubuntu heruntergeladen hast. Es könnte sich um ein kaputte iso datei oder nicht nicht vollständig heruntergeladene datei handeln
<leszek> du findest die md5 prüfsumme neben dem iso als datei auf dem server vergleiche diese mit der md5summe der iso die du heruntergeladen hast
<Yamamenco> ehm cih habe die direckt von linux seite geladen
<leszek> du findest im einsteiger wiki auf ubuntuusers.de dort die hilfe für das überprüfen der ISO 
<leszek> ich muss jetzt wieder weg
<leszek> cu
<Yamamenco> bb
<leszek> re
<Yamamenco> wb
<I-Punkt> Hallo. Kann ich die von meinem 10.04 32bit erstellte Paketliste nutzen, um ein 64bit-System nach meinen Wünschen damit zu gestalten?
<bekks> Ja.
<I-Punkt> keine weiteren Einwaende? Dann danke ich
<Isnogud> Hallo.
<I-Punkt> Hi
<I-Punkt> und wie sieht es bei selbem Scenario mit dem /home 32bit exportieren auf ein 64bit system?
<bekks> In /home wird nicht zwischen 32 und 64 Bit unterschieden - das ist nur für Binaries relevant.
<I-Punkt> ok, dann danke schoen. cu
<apollo13> außer die programme sind so doof und schreiben config files die auf nem 32 bit system nimmer gelesen werden können
<I-Punkt> wenn wäre das aber nicht jedes. 
<I-Punkt> Ausnahmen werden ignoriert :-)
<opelix2007> hallo
<opelix2007> kann mir denn hier vielleicht einer mit backtrack 5 helfen?
<jokrebel> opelix2007: Hier ist aber ubuntu das Thema
<jokrebel>  #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<opelix2007> ja ich weiß,aber ich dachte weil das ja auf dem ubuntu system aufgebaut is,bin ich hier bestimmt richtig
<dAnjou> nope
<ohcibi> hi, kann ich aus einem kubuntu problemlos ein ubuntu oder xubuntu machen, indem ich einfach kde de und gnome bzw. xfce installiere?
<rumpe1> ohcibi, zu 99%
<ohcibi> rumpe1: und was ist mit dem restlichen prozent? 8))
<rumpe1> ohcibi, funktionell vermutlich zu 100 :)
<rumpe1> ohcibi, naja... exakt ist es vielleicht nicht, da noch andere Desktops installiert sind, Startbildschirm, vielleicht noch Einträge in /etc/issue..
<ohcibi> oder mal anders gefragt, steht in /etc/issue eigentlich immer ubuntu oder entsprechend ku oder xubuntu?
<rumpe1> ohcibi, ist aber wohl vernachlässigar
 * jokrebel würde dafür kubuntu-desktop benutzen.
<ohcibi> jokrebel: kubuntu -> ubuntu will ich, nich umgedreht
<jokrebel> ohcibi: Dann halt ubuntu-desktop
<ohcibi> jokrebel: ja gut 8-))... also die aussage is, dass du neu installieren wuerdest oder wie meinst du?
<jokrebel> ohcibi: Nein - ich würde das Metapaket (nach)installieren.
<jokrebel> ohcibi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/metapakete
<ohcibi> ah, und entsprechend kubuntu-desktop deinstallieren?
<jokrebel> ohcibi: nicht zwangsläufig…
<ohcibi> naja es geht mir nich um flexibilitaet... da hat ein "linuxexperte" auf einem pentium 4 dual mit 512 mb ram kubuntu installieren muessen... im notfall wuerd ich neu installieren, aber ich hatte mich gefragt ob es auch einfacher geht..
<ArtNo> moin moin
<DBold> nabend!
<RichyW> wie lösche ich einen ordner im terminal, rmdir funktioniert nicht weil der ordner nicht leer ist
<Fuchs> rm -r 
<DBold> ich möchte (ausschliesslich) den traffic einer vm mit wireshark überwachen. eine idee wäre ein weiteres netzwerkinterface anzulegen, auf das nur die vm zugreift ...
<Fuchs> aufpassen damit, kann man nicht rueckgaengig machen 
<rumpe1> RichyW, rm -rf <ordner>
<Fuchs> RichyW: wenn Dir die Rueckfragen zu doof werden: -rf statt nur -r, dann aber _wirklich_ aufpassen 
<ohcibi> soll das so sein, dass man mit strg+alt+f-taste nicht auf die konsole kommt?
<RichyW> hat mit -r ohne weiteres funktioniert vielen dank!
<DBold> ... allerdings soll das interface auch eine internetverbindung herstellen können,... und das urspr. interface soll ebenfalls internetfähig bleiben :)
<RichyW> was muss ich machen damit ich im chat auch umlaute sehen kann und nicht immer fragezeichen?
<DBold> die kodierung ändern
<Fuchs> RichyW: Zeichenkodierung aendern
<Fuchs> telepathy, ergo so ein IM Client wie Pidgin ...
<Fuchs> RichyW: als erstes: nimm einen richtigen IRC Client, und nicht eine Bastelloesung, die an einen IM angepflanzt worden ist
<Fuchs> ,irc? RichyW da hast Du ein paar
<shetlandpony> RichyW da hast Du ein paar, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ArtNo> ich hab neu aufgesetzt ubuntu 10,04 LTS auf ThinkPad, soweit alles gut, es fehlt für OpenOffice das deutsche sprrachpaket. Wie heißt es ?
<Fuchs> RichyW: sobald Du einen hast, sagst Du dem (falls nicht Standard), dass Du gerne Unicode / UTF-8 als Codierung haettest, dann gehen auch Umlaute 
<RichyW> ich benutze empathy, ist das nicht gut? ist das nicht auch standard? egal ich schau mir das mal an und merke mir UTF-8, 
<RichyW> wo kann ich das denn änder damit die ordner die ich manchmal entpacke UTF-8 benutzen?
<Fuchs> RichyW: UTF-8 ist Dein Dateisystemstandard
<Fuchs> RichyW: die Chance ist eher die, dass die Dateien von Windows her kommen
<Fuchs> RichyW: und ergo komische Zeichencodierungen haben
<Fuchs> RichyW: und doch, empathy ist gut und Standard fuer ICQ, Jabber, MSN und so. Aber IRC ist halt etwas komplett anderes. 
<ArtNo> rehi, WLANfehlversuch; ist aber nicht das akuelle problem: wie heißt, wäre nett, wenn ihr mir das sagt, das deutschsprachige Sprachpaket für Open Office?
<RichyW> Fuchs: ok ist aber auch auf der liste was ist den zu empfehlen?
<Fuchs> RichyW: Geschmackssache. Wenn Du Gnome hast, dann ist Xchat (Achtung: _NICHT_ Xchat-Gnome) sicher nicht schlecht. 
<RichyW> benutze unity, müsste wahrscheinlich auch funktionieren, ich teste es mal
<ohcibi> RichyW: bitlbee kann ich empfehlen 8-)
<ohcibi> RichyW: in verbindung mit quassel mutiert der knabe dann zum jabber/yahoo/icq/etc.-bouncer 8-)
<Fuchs> RichyW: unity entspricht von den Benutzeranwendungen (Dateiverwaltung etc.) Gnome, ergo: nimm Xchat. 
<Fuchs> RichyW: Xchat hat dann im Serverdialog eine Einstellung fuer die Zeichencodierung, wobei es den Systemstandard nehmen muesste, ergo sollte es ohne weitere Einstellungen funktionieren dann. 
<ArtNo> Ist "openoffice.org-l10n-de" das richtige?
<jokrebel> ArtNo: sollte passen.
<ArtNo> ich hab das nömlich installiert, aber jetzt ist es immer noch auf englisch ...
<bekks> ArtNo: Hast Du OpenOffice neugestartet?
<ArtNo> (ticket closed, sorry, neustart war nötig)
<jokrebel> ArtNo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Openoffice.org/Erweiterungen
<michel> weiß jemand wie man das scrollen mit dem touchpad aktivieren kann unter Kubuntu? (unter ubuntu funktioniert es auch nicht)
<Fuchs> michel: synclient als nicht benutzerfreundliche Methode, bei der Du aber siehst, warum es nicht geht
<Fuchs> ,touchpad? michel 
<shetlandpony> michel, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<michel> Fuchs: Danke, aber es ist wohl kein Touchpad von synaptics.. wenn ich wie im Wiki beschrieben die Beispieldatei kopieren will kommt dort nur das die Datei oder das  Verzeichnis nicht gefunden wurde
<Fuchs> michel: pack mal Deine  /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen pastebin Dienst, bitte
<michel> Fuchs: hier die Logdatei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/665124/
<michel> Fuchs: es ist ein Samsung RF711-S07 Notebook.. mich wundert nur wieso in der Xorg.0.log eine PS/2 Maus steht
<Fuchs> hmm ... der findet eine Logitech Raedchenmaus
<Fuchs> ist so eine dran? 
<michel> Fuchs: nein, habe aber normalerweise eine Notebookmaus vom ubuntu store angeschlossen, ist jedoch per USB.. allerdings ist sie jetzt nicht angeschlossen
<Fuchs> USB / PS2 muss nichts heissen, okay, moment
<Fuchs> pack den Inhalt von  /proc/bus/input/devices  in einen pastebin, bitte
<michel> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/665130/
<Fuchs> er erkennt Dein Touchpad als Logitech Radmaus
<Fuchs> was nicht so toll ist
<dAnjou> oh, jetz muss ich mal hier mitlesen
<michel> hm komisch.. das Touchpad funktioniert jedoch bis auf die Scrollfunktion einwandfrei
<Fuchs> michel: ist nun die Frage, was das fuer Hardware ist
<Fuchs> michel: wenn Du Glueck hast ist es Synaptics, wird aber nicht als solches erkannt
<dAnjou> samsung scheint da echt scheiße zu verbauen, ich kenn einen mit samsung-netbook und demselben problem .. keine lösung
<Fuchs> dann muesste man da nachhelfen. Wenn Du Pech hast, dann hat Samsung irgend was eigenes eingebaut
<michel> Fuchs: unter Windows habe ich mal "Elan Touchpad" gelesen
<michel> normal hab ich die maus hier dran: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643
<michel> dAnjou: ich habe ein samsung netbook nc10, da geht alles out of the box einwandfrei
<Fuchs> michel: such mal im Netz ob andere Leute die gleiche Hardware und eine Loesung haben 
<michel> auch die scrollfunktion
<michel> Fuchs: okay
<michel> Fuchs: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-07/msg40970.html da scheint einer das gleiche Problem zu haben.. mein Notebook ist noch recht neu, daher findet man noch nicht viel bei Google an Problemen
<michel> auf Launchpad gibts den Bug auch.. bin scheinbar nicht alleine - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/779608
<ArtNo> Der T61 hat auch einen Eingang für extrne Monitore. Also schnell den Samsung 22 Zoll eingesteckt und es passiert: NICHTS ... Man sagte mir eben, ich solle Module testen etc ...
<ArtNo> Was soll ich in welcher reihenfolge tun, damit der Samsung Syncmaster tut?
<jokrebel> .oO( Eingang? wohl eher Ausgang… )
<k1l> ArtNo: welches ubuntu läuft da? welche graka ist verbaut?
<k1l> welcher treiber wird verwendet?
<ArtNo> Es läuft Ubuntu 10.04 darauf und welche graka verbaut ist weiß ich nicht, lieber k1l 
<Alteisen> ArtNo: dann schau mal nach mit lspci
<k1l> ArtNo: lspci z.b. sollte das preisgeben
<ArtNo> ja k1l ich poste es gleich auf postbin
<bekks> ArtNo: Ins Handbuch gucken, welche Tastenkombination du drücken musst, um den Ausgang zu aktivieren.
<ArtNo> illusion bekks , gibt kein Handbuch
<ArtNo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457839/
<ArtNo> k1l, hier das paste von lspci ...
<Alteisen> hm, nvidia
<Alteisen> damit bin ich raus ;)
<bekks> ArtNo: Selbstverständlich gibt es eins. Auf der Website des Herstellers.
<ArtNo> ich lese: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M (rev a1)
<ArtNo> was ist so schlimm daran, Alteisen ?
<Alteisen> gar nix, ich hab nur keine erfahrungen mit nvida
<ArtNo> ( Vielleicht haste Recht bekks , ich guck mal, vielleicht liegts nur daran ... )
<ArtNo> (Wenn ich meine Dockingstation schon hätte, gabe es das Prboem nicht, oder?)
<jokrebel> ArtNo: Meist ist das eine Tastenkombi aus Fn und nochwas (schau mal ob da irgendwo ein Symbol einem oder mehreren Monitoren ähnelt).
<ArtNo> Problem
<bekks> Deine () stören trotzdem :)
<Fuchs> keine Module testen
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings starten 
<ArtNo> Verstanden jokrebel , blonde Frage: was ist Fn?
<Fuchs> Fn Taste wird nicht helfen
<bekks> Fuchs: Warum nicht?
<Fuchs> noch viel bessere Idee: disper nehmen 
<ArtNo> wenn Fuchs das sagt, dann ist es so, bekks ;-)
<Fuchs> bekks: sag Du mir lieber warum, sonst tu ich es als Zeitverschwendung ab 
<Fuchs> ArtNo: wie dem auch sei, nimm nvidia-settings oder disper
<Fuchs> ,disper? ArtNo 
<shetlandpony> ArtNo: Da es unter Ubuntu auf einem PC mit nVidia-Grafikkarte und zweitem Monitor recht aufwaendig ist, nach jedem Systemstart die Bildschirme ueber das nVidia-Dienstprogramm zu verwalten, wurde das Programm Disper entwickelt. Es klont, erweitert oder verschiebt den Desktop auf die jeweils angeschlossenen Bildschirme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<bekks> Fuchs: Weil das zB heo einem HP dv9660eg und einem Dell E6510 das Problem mit dem externen Monitor löst.
<Fuchs> Installieren,  disper -e fuer erweiterten Monitor, disper -c fuer klonen
<ArtNo> disper hab ich noch nie von gehört, Fuchs ...
<Fuchs> bekks: bei Verwendung des nvidia Treibers? 
<bekks> Fuchs: Ja.
<Fuchs> interessanter Fall, schaue ich mir ein ander mal gerne im Detail an 
<ArtNo> Wenn mich einer an der Hand nimmt und bitte nur einer mach ich, was er mir sagt. Bitte laienverständlich, also z.B. So und jetzt gibst du schön im terminal ein X'YZ ...
<ArtNo> disper klingt interessant jedenfalls
<Fuchs> ArtNo: gut, erst der lange Weg 
<Fuchs> Alt+F2, nvidia-settings, enter
<ArtNo> ich probiers Fuchs 
<Fuchs> Klick auf "X Server Display Configuration",  Klick auf "Detect Displays" 
<Fuchs> wenn beide aufgelistet werden: konfigurieren nach Gusto, speichern. Wird aber nicht auf Dauer sein. Soll es das? 
<Fuchs> Wenn es auf Dauer ist, dann kannst Du Dir disper gleich sparen 
<Fuchs> disper ist fuer dynamisch  (wobei man es natuerlich in den Autostart werfen kann, aber das halte ich fuer Unsinn) 
<ArtNo> das einzige was angeboten wird, lieber Fuchs , ist nvidia-detector
<ArtNo> nvidia-settings nicht; ist das das gleiche unter Alt-F2 ?
<Fuchs> ArtNo: nutzt Du den nvidia Treiber? 
<Fuchs> ArtNo: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<ArtNo> ich habe noch nichts extra installiert. Gestern aufgesetzt und alles lief. Kein Treiber zusötzlich auf dem T61 installiert.
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> dann nutzt Du nicht den nvidia Treiber
<ArtNo> vmtl nicht
<Fuchs> kannst Du Dich entscheiden ob Du das willst oder nicht, 
<ArtNo> wäre sonst Zauberei
<Fuchs> wenn Du es nicht willst, aber den zweiten Monitor, dann darfst Du mit xrandr spielen 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? da lesen 
<shetlandpony> da lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<ArtNo> Mangels knowledg kann ich das nicht, es wäre raten und nicht entscheiden, Fuchs ...
<ArtNo> Was rätst *Du* mir, Fuchs ?
<Fuchs> ArtNo: wirst Du 3D Anwendungen (Spiele, irgend sowas) oder Videobeschleunigung brauchen? 
<Fuchs> ArtNo: ich bin ein grosser Freund des nvidia Treibers, aber das ist Anwendungsfrage 
<ArtNo> Nein, werd ich nicht brauchen Fuchs. Ist eine Arbeits und Surfmaschine ...
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du eigentlich bei dem freien Treiber bleiben, ist egal
<Fuchs> dann wird Dir aber jemand anderes fuer den Mehrmonitorbetrieb helfen wollen, xrandr tu ich mir um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr an 
<ArtNo> gut Fuchs ... verschieben wirs
<Fuchs> wobei dann tatsaechlich die Chance existiert, dass Fn  (Taste unten links) und F7  (beide gleichzeitig) geht
<Fuchs> das koenntest Du ergo probieren
<ArtNo> nur eine Frage noch Fuchs : wird das Problem gelöste durch die Dockingstation?
<ArtNo> Falls ja, dann würde ich eine Woche ohne 22 Zoll auskommen
<Fuchs> nein, verschlimmert 
<ArtNo> Mist!
<ArtNo> Gelöst Fuchs
<Alteisen> warum verschlimmert eine docking lösung die situation? ich dachte, da werden die anschlüsse lediglich durchgereicht?
<ArtNo> FN plus F7 geht, bingo, ticket closed
<Fuchs> Alteisen: weil im duemmsten Fall das EDID nicht mehr durchgereicht wird. Ist so bei vereinzelten TP Dockingstations
<Fuchs> ArtNo: schlechte Nachricht: das verhaelt nicht auf Dauer 
<Fuchs> aber gut, immerhin kannst Du nun so arbeiten 
<Alteisen> ah, gut zu wissen, dann spar ich mir die docking lösung
<ArtNo> Dann drück ich es eben wieder Fuchs, vielen Dank
<Fuchs> Alteisen: nicht bei allen, wohlgemerkt 
<Fuchs> ArtNo: keine Ursache
<jokrebel> .oO( also doch Fn… )
<Alteisen> Fuchs: weißt du zufällig, wie es sich beim T400 verhält?
<Fuchs> ArtNo: Dauerhafte Loesungen waeren:   1) Verwendung einer xorg.conf    2) Verwendung eines xrandr Aufrufs im Autostart   3) Verwendung des nvidia Treibers und nvidia settings  (der erstellt Dir 1)) 
<Fuchs> Alteisen: nein 
<Alteisen> jokrebel: ich hatte das auch schon empfohlen...
<Fuchs> jokrebel: richtig :) 
<ArtNo> Es wird offensichtlich, soviel noch, ein 15 Zoll Monitor in einen 22 Zöller quer geklont und r ist nicht ganz ausgefüllt; aber viel besser als ncihts !
<Fuchs> jokrebel  / Alteisen: beim nvidia Treiber haette das nicht funktioniert, deswegen die Frage, ob er ihn verwendet 
<Alteisen> Fuchs: wie ist das beim intel?
<Fuchs> Alteisen: da geht es
<Alteisen> yay!
<Alteisen> so, ich bin dann mal wieder hier raus
<ArtNo> Was für ein angenehmer Supportchannel, danke nochmals
<Fuchs> ArtNo: allgemein noch: www.thinkwiki.org 
<Fuchs> ArtNo: da findest Du fuer jedes Modell spezifische Hilfe, die zum T61 ist sehr gut 
<ArtNo> prima Fuchs 
<dAnjou> wenn ich den pae kernel fahre, kann ich dann den normalen entfernen?
<dAnjou> no risk no fun
<ArtNo> bye
<dAnjou> neustart
<dAnjou> jop, kann man
<alamar> dAnjou: klar kann man, sind ja 2 verschiedene kernel
<dAnjou> schön, dass die antwort kommt, wenn ich fertig bin :P
<alamar> noch kannst du ja undeleten ;)
<dAnjou> 20:57:38 < dAnjou> neustart
<jokrebel> guntbert: Schilder Dein Problem einfach hier.
<jokrebel> ,bot? guntbert
<shetlandpony> guntbert: ich bin ein bot ;p
<guntbert> jokrebel: kein problem, ich hab im log gesehen, dass es einen facts-bot gibt, und wollte mir die facts ansehen, danke für den Hinweis
<guntbert> jokrebel: kann ich die facts-Liste abfragen? (im query...)
<jokrebel> guntbert: Nicht dass ich wüste.
<k1l> ,wiki? guntbert 
<shetlandpony> guntbert, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<k1l> guntbert: der bot greift auf nen alten wiki dump zurück. schau einfach direkt im wiki
<guntbert> jokrebel: ok, ich dachte, du wartest ihn/es, ..... *gute Idee* :-))
<lfan> hallo, ich hab seit gestern zum test einen 1blu vserver und wollte meinen gaming server drauf verlegen. nachdem ich die entsprechenden dateien über scp hochgeschoben habe, konnte ich diese aber nicht entpacken, weil ich unrar nicht installieren konnte http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457852/
<alamar> in multiverse ist unrar und in universe unrar-free - beide sollten in der lage sein rar pakete zu entpacken 
<k1l> lfan: 1. welches ubuntu ist das? 2. root ist nicht der ubuntu-weg 3.:
<k1l> ,packprogramme? lfan 
<shetlandpony> lfan, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lfan> k1l: 10.04
<lfan> k1l: was meinst du mit "root ist nicht der ubuntu weg?!
<lfan> alamar: ja sicher, aber ich will doch nur unrar installieren, mehr verlange ich doch gar nicht :D
<guntbert> lfan: du arbeitest (laut deinem paste) als root, NICHT empfohlen
<alamar> lfan: und dafür müssen eben die paketquellen (universe und oder multiverse) freigeschaltet sein
<lfan> guntbert: gut aber zum installieren brauche ich doch root rechte?
<jokrebel> lfan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<alamar> dann kannst du entweder unrar oder unrar-free installieren
<k1l> lfan: unter ubuntu nutzt man sudo und nicht den root account. zumal rootlogin eh zu vermeiden ist. da gibts aber tausende "du bist noob: als user ist man nicht root" seiten samt erklärungen und anleitungen
<lfan> alamar: ist das nicht standardmäßig?
<alamar> lfan: ich kenne dein system nicht. welche paketquellen freigeschalttet sind kannst du in /etc/apt/sources.list einsehen
<lfan> okay danke ich guck mal
<kweck> Servus, ich bräuchte mal einen Tip für Datensicherung. Ich möchte meine Fotos auf einer NAS sichern. Im Prinzip aber genau spiegeln. So wie es Unison macht. Aber Unison braucht eeeeewig - gibts da eine schneller Möglichkeit zum synchronisieren von Lokalem/Entfernten Laufwerk?
<bekks> kweck: Nein, rsync arbeitet letztlich auch genau so.
<sash_> kweck: NFS + rsync. Was Schnelleres dürfte es eigentlich nicht geben.
<kweck> bekks und sash_ : Schade. Hab auch schon fastcheck bei unsion an, aber dennoch dauerts - sind halt viele Bilder ;)
<kweck> Im prinzip würde es reichen, wenn mein Client sich merkt, was sich seit letztem Sync getan hat und nur das überträgt. Auf der NAS arbeite ich nie direkt. Unidirektional - hmm..
<bekks> rsync
<sash_> tar
<dreamon> Wie bring ich ubuntu dazu ein swap auf sda zu verwenden wenn ich mit sdb gebootet habe?
<k1l> kweck: das macht ja rsync. und unison nutzt rsync
<bekks> dreamon: mit "swapon"
<k1l> dreamon: swapon und swapoff
<dreamon> bekks, Merkt er sich das dann beim nächsten booten?
<bekks> nein
<dreamon> Wenn ich auf sdb die Swap lösche. nimmt er dann automatisch die von sda?
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon> hmpf.
<bekks> Dafür gibt es die /etc/fstab
<dreamon> bekks, Ach da einfach eintragen.. gut.. danke
<kweck> k1l: aber unison checkt jedesmal alle Dateien auf Änderung ab. auf beiden Seiten, oder?
<bekks> kweck: Wenn man unison so benutzt, ja.
<lfan> danke an alle, ich meinte, das bei meinem ubuntu 10.04 lokal multiverse schon standardmäßig drin war..so hab die sources.list entsprechend bearbeitet http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457854/ und anschließend konnte ich es installieren und entpacken
<jokrebel> gn8
<lfan> hallo, kann mir jemand diese fehlermeldung deuten? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457859/ Das ist komisch, weil ich nichts verändert habe, auf dem 10.04 server hier lokal hats noch funktioniert, aber bei 1blu i-wie nicht mehr
<guntbert> lfan: die warnung kannst vorläufig ignorieren, aber dann schaut es aus als fehlt dir ein perl modul
<bullgard6> lfan: Dort steht, Du sollst Deine Umgebungsvariablen LANGUAGE = (unset), 	LC_ALL = (unset), 	LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8" prüfen, ob die richtig gesetzt sind.
<lfan> bullgard6: ja, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das mache?
<Fuchs> lfan: ignorier das
<Fuchs> lfan: sudo apt-get install libwww-Perl 
<Fuchs> lfan: und wenn die Meldung von einem Ubuntu-Paket kommt: schreib dem Maintainer, er solle die Abhaengigkeiten davon korrigieren
<Fuchs> wenn Du es selber installiert hast: lies jeweils die README :p 
<guntbert> lfan: zu der warnung: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581  (ist in englisch)
<lfan> Fuchs: es war schon installiert. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, das dieser server nackt ausgeliefert wird. stattdessen ist schon jeder mist drauf
<Fuchs> dann gehoert dem Betreiber weh getan. Guck mal, ob das installieren besagten Pakets hilft, muesste eigentlich
<Fuchs> und derjenige, der den root-Account da freigeschaltet hat ist auch eine Knalltuete. Sorry. 
<lfan> Fuchs: ja, vielen dank, habs gerade probiert, die meldung kommt noch, dann aber wurde direkt danach mein geliebter minecraft server mit dem neuen mod gestartet
<lfan> Fuchs: ja, das mit dem root hab ich mir auch gedacht
<guntbert> das machen etliche VPS provider und nennens immer noch ubuntu :_(
<Fuchs> lfan: die Meldung ist eine nicht gesetzte locale, im Zweifelsfall kannst Du das ruhig ignorieren, sonst siehe thread guntbert, oder: 
<Fuchs> ,locale? lfan 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber locale
<Fuchs> *gnarf*  moment
<edgar> wieso musste das neue ubuntu diese schreckliche oberfläche bekommen ?!!
<edgar> abend übrigens
<edgar> ^^
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen  << das
<guntbert> edgar: schalt einfach auf "classic" zurück
<edgar> das bewirkt genau was ?
<Fuchs> edgar: Du kannst beim Anmelden gnome-classic nehmen, dann hast Du ein Gnome2 
<Fuchs> edgar: ansonsten stehen noch weitere Oberflaechen zur Verfuegung, XFCE, KDE und LXDE als Desktop, diverse Fenstermanager 
<edgar> gut zu wissen ... muss ich mir mal anschauen .. aber jetzt mal im ernst, soll das ein weiterer schritt in richtung benutzerfreundlichkeit gehen ?
<edgar> danke fuchs,guntbert
<Fuchs> edgar: diese Diskussion dann lieber im OT Kanal 
<Fuchs> ,ot? edgar 
<shetlandpony> edgar: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<edgar> auf die simple idee muss man auch kommen bei dem frust
<Fuchs> das fuehrt sonst nur zu unnoetigen flamewars hier drin. 
<edgar> es musste gesagt werden, der support war sehr hilfreich 
<lfan> bei mir funktioniert sudo über den useraccount "fabi", den ich angelegt habe, ebenso nicht, weil "ich nicht im sudoers file" bin. dann habe ich im wiki kurz nachgelesen, da steht, dass ich mitglied der gruppe admin sein muss. dann hab ich die gruppe erstellt und die gruppe dem user fabi hinzugefügt, trotzdem kann ich nicht root werden -.- muss ich dazu jetzt manuell in /etc/sudoers was ändern?
<Fuchs> lfan: dazu muesste ich die sudoers sehen
<lfan> okay mom
<Fuchs> lfan: wenn sie original ist: nein. Bedenke, dass sich ein User neu einloggen muss, damit Gruppenzugehoerigkeiten gelten
<lfan> Fuchs: ja, das system ist frisch installiert. okay dann teste ich mal
<Fuchs> lfan: die sudoers muesste eine Zeile haben, die mit  %gruppe   beginnt 
<Fuchs> ergo %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  oder so 
<lfan> Fuchs: kann ich die mit nem normalem editor wie vim editieren? weil da steht i-was drin, das ich die besonders editieren sol
<vinzenz> Warum hängt sich mein Ubuntu nicht mehr auf?
<Fuchs> lfan: lieber nicht
<Fuchs> lfan: man sollte visudo nehmen, weil es die Datei prueft vor dem Speichern 
<Fuchs> Logikfehler kann man dann immer noch machen, aber immerhin keine Syntaxfehler. Siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? lfan 
<shetlandpony> lfan: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<lfan> Fuchs: >ergo %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL            das selbe spiel ist schon mit "sudo" anstatt "admin" eingetragen. kann es sein, dass der wiki eintrag veraltet ist und ich den user "fabi" der gruppe "sudo" hinzufügen hätte müssen?
<Fuchs> halt in die Gruppe, die hinter dem % steht 
<Fuchs> dann mit groups pruefen, ob der da auch brav drin ist 
<Fuchs> und eben, neu einloggen
<Fuchs> ach, und die Zeile sollte nicht gerade auskommentiert sein 
<Fuchs> also wenn da nun nichts vertrauliches drin steht, dann gibst Du mir die Datei am besten mal 
<lfan> Fuchs: wie komme ich aus visudo wieder raus??
<bekks> Mit :q!
<Fuchs> esc :q! 
<Fuchs> das esc kannst Du dir je nach aktuellem Modus auch sparen. 
<Fuchs> ,vim? lfan 
<shetlandpony> lfan, Vim ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ist nicht gerade einsteigerfreundlich, aber an sich ein guter Editor (ja, kann man sich streiten, nein, nicht hier) 
<lfan> esc :q! bzw :wq funktioniert komischerweise nicht, hatte ich schon versucht
<Fuchs> kannst Du funktioniert nicht genauer umschreiben? 
<Fuchs> und das w willst Du nur, wenn Du die Datei speichern willst
<Fuchs> (das geht dann auch kuerzer als  :x) 
<lfan> ah
<Fuchs> das ! heisst: mach. Weil sonst wird er Dich beim q daran erinnern, dass Du noch ungespeicherte Aenderungen hast. 
<lfan> Fuchs: also ich hab mal nen screen gemacht..http://www.abload.de/img/screen1wpz.png
 * Fuchs geht und beisst in ein Kissen
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, das sollte so eigentlich gehen
<Fuchs> was bekommst Du fuer eine Meldung, wenn Du versuchst einen Befehl via sudo auszufuehren? 
<lfan> wenn ich versuche, aus visudo rauszukommen und escape drücke, dann kommt unten "setze marker (0-9)" strg-c hat schließlich funktioniert. geöffnet habe ich mit "visudo -f sudoers"
<lfan> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457882/
<bekks> lfan: Hast Du dich mal komplett abgemeldet, nachdem Du fabi zu admin hinzugefügt hast?
<lfan> bekks: ja, mehrmals! aber die gruppe admin ist ja nicht im sudoers file. nur die gruppe sudo
<lfan> bekks: und ich konnte die datei mit visudo mit der gruppe admin nicht speichern..ich guck mal man visudo
<bekks> Und was spricht dagegen, den user in die Gruppe sudo aufzunehmen?
<lfan> bekks: ja hast recht!
<phnord> Nabend
<RichyW> hey man hat mir vorhin den xchat empfohlen, habe diesen jetzt installiert, mein problem besteht jetzt darin das wenn ich einen raum betrete immer allein bin.
<RichyW> was muss ich denn für ein netzwerk auswählen?
<ring2> RichyW, das netzwerk, in dem der channel ist, in dem du dich unterhalten möchtest
<RichyW> naja #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ich weiß ja nicht wo die drin sind
<Fuchs> Freenode
<RichyW> wunderbar danke
<_moep_> süß diese ircnoobs :D
<Richy> wenn ich bitlbee installiere kann ich dann auch icq über xchat nutzen?
<Chrisomator> hallo :)
<Chrisomator> ich habe ein problem undzwar kann ich keine musik von 2 soundquellen gleichzeitig hören
<Chrisomator> wenn ich also zB im teamspeak bin
<Chrisomator> und mit firefox bei youtube ein video aufrufe
<Chrisomator> habe ich bei youtube keinen ton
<Chrisomator> woran kann das liegen?
<_moep_> pulseadio
<_moep_> *audio
<Chrisomator> und wie kann ich das beheben? :D
<Chrisomator> _moep_?
<_moep_> Chrisomator: ka 
<_moep_> stell mal bei ts auf pulse als ausgabe um
<_moep_> u nicht auf alsa
<Chrisomator> ne bringt nichts :(
<beaver74> Chrisomator> helfen kann ich auch nicht.. bevor zu dieser Zeit aber keine Antwort mehr kommt, dachte ich ich sende Dir die Suchbegriffe, die hier schon ein paar Treffer erzielen: "ubuntu multiple sound source"
<beaver74> da muss doch was treffendes dabei sein ;)
<Chrisomator> dankeschön ^^ hab schon auf deutsch gesucht mit den begriffen aber bisher nichts gefunden D:
<beaver74> hoffe die treffens :) gern geschehen
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-14
<Richy> wie kann ich die rechtschreibprüfung unter xchat auf deutsch setzen?
<ring2> Richy, man könnte sie deaktivieren :)
<Richy> ring2, ja das hatte ich gesehen, aber ich hätt es gern auf deutsch
<ring2> Richy, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. würde mir aber überlegen, ob diese rechtschreibprüfung wirklich nötig ist
<beaver74> Richy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechtschreibkorrektur - bist du durchgegangen?
<Richy> beaver74,  ne das kannte ich noch nicht werd mir das jetzt anschauen, schonmal vielen dank
<beaver74> gern
<PC-Ente> guten abend
<beaver74> *quak*
<PC-Ente> Möchte vorallem Timemaschine-Backups auf dem ding dann machen
<Richy>  so ich habe jetzt erfolgreich installiert :-)
<ring2> hat also nur das wörterbuch gefehlt :)
<Richy> ring2, exact! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat hier steht das es Instant Messaging fähig ist, heisst es das es auch icq kann? das kann ich nicht rauslesen
<ring2> Richy, ja, angeblich geht das mit bitlbee, hab ich aber noch nie probiert
<Richy> ring2, schade denn die Beschreibung ist ja nicht so besonders auf der Seite, dann werde ich es die Tage mal testen
<ring2> Richy, hier gibts ein hilfen: http://wiki.bitlbee.org/
<ring2> +paar
<Richy> ring2, klasse danke da ist ja ein super anleitung drin!
<ring2> Richy, genau :)
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man die Scrollleisten bei natty wieder auf Urzusand (wies früher war) umstellt?
<bullgard6> dreamon: Wüßte ich auch gerne! In Oneiric GNOME 3 ist es nicht besser geworden.
<dreamon> bullgard6, Ich hab das auf einem anderen REchner schon hinbekommen.. aber vergessen wies gemacht wurde. auf jedenfall mit gconf-editor. bei planet.ubuntuusers.de 
<dreamon> auf einem Tablet-PC ist die Scrolleiste unbedienbar.
<bullgard6> Welches Programmpaket ist für die Benachrichtigungen (engl. notifications) zuständig?
<beaver74> bullgard6> afaik 'libnotify1'
<beaver74> dreamon> der "GNOME Color Chooser" war es nicht? Auch wenn der Name etwas anderes suggeriert, wird hier auch so gesprochen "Weiterhin kann man die Größe der Widgets, also von Schaltflächen oder Scrollbalken, anpassen und noch vieles mehr." - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Konfiguration
<beaver74> bullgard6> 'notify-osd' scheint auch damit zusammen zuhängen
<bullgard6> beaver74: Synaptic: "libnotify1 sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon". Ich glaube, das meinte ich nicht. Tut mir leid. ich habe mich nicht genau ausgedrückt. --  Ich meinte: Wie heißt das Paket, das den »notification daemon« enthält? 
<bekks> aptitude search notify | grep daemon
<beaver74> apt-cache search notify | grep daemon :)
<beaver74> hatte ich auch
<bullgard6> beaver74: Danke!
<dreamon>  beaver74, Danke für den Tip. Ander leider nichts an dem dünnen design das man erstmal treffen muß um den schieber zu bewegen..
<dreamon> Ander=Ändert
<beaver74> hm, jo, schade.. dann kann ich nicht helfen
<bekks> dreamon: Dann nimm ein anderes Design.
<dreamon> bekks, Design scheint damit nichts zu tun zu haben, ist bei natty generell implementiert. Dieser Dünne strich
<dreamon> beaver74, Habs gefuden -> http://everflux.de/ubuntu-natty-scrollbars-in-gnome-classic-1815/
<bekks> Kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen, dass das immer so ist.
<beaver74> dreamon> ja, danke, habe ich mir auch mal vorgemerkt
<dreamon> beaver74, gern
<dreamon> Wie kriegt man den Schlüsselbund los? 
<bullgard6> dreamon: Deine Frage: "dreamon	Wie kriegt man den Schlüsselbund los? " ist zu allgemein. Bitte beschreibe das Umfeld Deiner Frage.
<bekks> dreamon: Möchtest Du deinen Schlüsselbund löschen?
<dreamon> bekks, Ich möchte das er mich nie mehr frägt oder komplett offen ist.. hauptsache Weg
<dreamon> bekks, Passwörter sollen aber nicht gelöscht werden.
<bekks> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund
<dreamon> Das hier hab ich schon gemacht.. -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund#Keyring-Daemon-deaktivieren -> hat aber nichts gebracht.
<bekks> Nutzt Du denn GDM?
<dreamon> bekks, ja.
<bekks> dreamon: http://www.leenukes.co.uk/?p=50 
<dreamon> bekks, Wo ist da die lösung?
<bekks> dreamon: Ich vermute einfach, dass Dich die dauernden Anfragen davon nerven. :)
<dreamon> bekks, Du willst mir am Sonntag morgen sagen, das ich mich von Problemen nerven lasse.. ne Sonntags nie ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Und schon gar nicht im Urlaub mit Meeresblick. ;) ;)
<bekks> Sonntag morgen im Urlaub am PC? :)
<dreamon> Wobei wir gleich beim nächsten Problem wären. Mein Tablet PC (WeTab) hängt sich manchmal die Touchsteuerung auf. Wenn ich Maus anstecke geht es mit Maus Problemlos steuern. Wie krieg ich das in Griff?
<dreamon> bekks, Frau liest. Kinder spielen. Sonne scheint aufs Kreuz.. Italiener in der Nachbarschaft streiten. Was könnte man da schöneres Tun? 
<dreamon> bekks, Habs gefunden. Es reicht das Passwort zu löschen.. 
<jokrebel> hi
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> Ich will Daten von einem kaputten Ubuntu retten und kriege es irgendwie nicht hin die Festplatte zu mounten. "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1" schmeißt "mount point does not exist"
<linux4ever> Was mache ich falsch?
<linux4ever> :-D
<bekks> Du solltest den mountpoint vorher anlegen.
<dreamon> linux4ever, Also ein mkdir /media/sdc1 ..
<linux4ever> dreamon: danke, bin halt noch nich so schlau :-D
<bekks> *räusper* ;)
<user82> wie kann ich in einer ".sh" datei am ende warten(auf Enter z.B. um das Terminal offen zu halten)
<deem> ,bash? user82 
<shetlandpony> user82, Bash ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash - Weitere Infos im query ...
<user82> ja
<deem> user82: das war ein befehl an den bot. lies mal den wikiartikel. da steht das afair drin
<linux4ever> bekks: *zurückräusper*
<linux4ever> dreamon: Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich ätte den Wiki-Artikel besser lesen sollen
<user82> habs grade gelesen..sollte hinhaun jetzt
<dreamon> linux4ever, Er räuspert sich. Weil deine Namensgebung an der Stelle nicht so schön ist. (verwirrend)
<linux4ever> dreamon: Ja, ich weiß. VIelleicht sollte ich mir was besseres einfallen lassen ... Vorschläge? .-)
<linux4ever> cya, muss weg
<oxmox> moin suche paketquellen von samba3 für 11.04
<bekks> oxmox: Warum ausgerechnet Samba 3?
<sash_> Samba 3 ist doch die aktuelle stabile Version. Was gibts da zu suchen?
<oxmox> ich kann seltsamer weise nur samba4 installieren 
<jokrebel> oxmox: fremdquellen drin?
<bekks> Du installierst das Paket "smb4k" :)
<bekks> Richtig? :)
<apollo13> smb4k ist doch nicht samba 4
<sash_> 4 ist ja nicht mal in der nächsten Version.
<bekks> Richtig :)
<bekks> Naja, das Paket smbfs hat Version 4.5
<apollo13> wobei man kde sagen muss dass der name doof gewählt ist
<apollo13> bekks: gut aber das ist da von samba versoinen unabhängig
<bekks> Ack.
<apollo13> oxmox: such nach nem paket namens samba und installier das
<oxmox> ist samba 4 
<bekks> oxmox: Nopaste bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe, und auch die Ausgabe von apt-cache policy samba
<apollo13> das ist blödsinn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=samba&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<jokrebel> oxmox: Oder weswegen genau muss die Versionsnummer die sein die Du meinst zu benötigen?
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/43orp8z | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- samba
<apollo13> wenn das so ist dann hast du deine repos putt gemacht
<dreamon> Habe am WeTab so ne Taste, wenn ich da aus versehen hinkomme.. dann startet sich Banshee. Weiß der Deibel warum. Wo kann ich das umstellen. dmesg zeigt -> can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240 
<dreamon> Würde der Taste gern eine Andere Funktion zuweisen. Sowas wie Rechtsklick oder was anderes
<dadrc> dreamon, guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap an
<dadrc> Ich glaube, Maustasten kann man damit nicht ohne weiteres drauflegen, aber alles andere geht
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich hab unter Tastenkombinationen geschaut.. aber nicht gesehen das da was eingetragen wäre. Wer startet da banshee?
<dadrc> dreamon, ich schätze, die Taste wird ein XF86-Multimedia-Signal senden.
<dadrc> dreamon, mach mal das xmodmap -pke > datei, dann kannst du gucken, was Key 240 genau ist
<dreamon> dadrc, Genau.. XF86 irgendwas mit Play.. das könnte es gewesen sein. Wer weißt das zu?
<dadrc> dreamon, das ist eine XServer-Sache.
<jokrebel> dreamon: vielleicht System - Einstellungen - Tastenkombinationen - Audio - Medien-Player öffnnen?
<Olytibar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402062/ Kann ich bei rsync nicht existierende Verzeichnisse automatisch erstellen lassen? Nur Automatisch/ existiert bis jetzt.
<bekks> Das ist die Standardeinstellung von rsync.
<bekks> Du hast da ein anderes Problem, als nicht-existierende Verzeichnisse.
<dadrc> dreamon, ansonsten kannst du auch in den Tastenkombinationen XF86Play auf einen anderen Befehl umlegen, falls dir das reicht.
<xxanonymousxx> wenn ich doppelt auf tab drücke, kommt ja eine komplette liste aller programme/befehle ..... gibt es auch einen befehl, mit der ich die liste aufrufen kann???
<bekks> xxanonymousxx: nein.
<bekks> xxanonymousxx: das, was bei tab-tab kommt, ist eine liste aller befehle der shell und aller befehle die im Pfad liegen.
<dreamon> dadrc, XF86Reply
<dadrc> dreamon, auch das müsste gehen. Oder du änderst halt das Mapping von Key 240 auf was anderes, siehe xmodmap
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke ich schaus mir mal an.
<dreamon> dadrc, Kann man eventuell auch einfach eine andere Tastatur wählen? wäre doch auch denkbar oder?
<xxanonymousxx_> bekks, gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese liste in eine txt umzuleiten, damit man sich die mal in ruhe angucken kann ?
<bekks> Keine mir bekannte, nein.
<dadrc> dreamon, die Keycodes, die die Hardware sendet, lassen sich nicht ändern, soweit ich weiß. Aber ein anderes Mapping kannst du natürlich laden.
<bekks> Und bei ca. 3000 Befehlen wird das sowieso nichts produktives ;)
<Olytibar> bekks: Und was ist das Problem?!?
<bekks> Olytibar: Dass die rsync Verbindung abbricht, weil ggf. die Fileliste einfach zu groß ist.
<Olytibar> Eine zu große Fileliste ist nicht das Problem.
<Olytibar> Das tritt auch mit kleineren Ordnern auf.
<bekks> Sondern?
<Olytibar> Das weiß ich eben nicht, aber ich kann es ausschließen.
<bekks> Zeile 4 sagt recht genau was da passiert ist.
<jokrebel> Olytibar: Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieser "solved" Beitrag weiter, den ich beim Googlen nach Deiner Fehlermeldung gefunden habe (ungeprüft) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670723
<bekks> Das Problem ist, dass die Datei gelöscht wurde, und die Fileliste nicht mehr stimmt. Unglücklicherweise so, dass die Datei dabei "halb" übertragen wurde.
<bekks> Dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen, wenn man das in einem laufenden System tut.
<dreamon> dadrc, Ok, habs nun umgestellt. Es gibt doch unter Mauseinstellungen einen Punkt -> Kontextklick durch Gedrückthalten der erten Taste auslösen. Damit sollte doch Rechtsklick so quasi simuliert sein. Geht hier aber nicht.
<Olytibar> Mit /usr/bin/rsync --delete -ave "/usr/bin/ssh -p 22 -l olytibar" /home/olytibar/.config/ olytibar@server.local:/home/olytibar/Backup/Automatisch/.config/ klappt es nun :-).
<dadrc> dreamon, so genau kenn ich das WeTab leider nicht, da kann ich dir nicht helfen.
<dreamon> dadrc, Ok. Danke dir!
<joschi> xxanonymousxx_: find $(echo $PATH | sed 's/:/ /g') -type f -perm /u=x,g=x,o=x
<xxanonymousxx_> thx
<Saalko> Hallo, ich versuche gerade ein Programm (Simon Spracherkennung) zu installieren. habe die Anweisung wie im Wiki (Simonwiki) beschrieben angefangen, hänge jedoch jetzt daran, den Paketmanager zu öffnen. (Nutze Ubuntu 11.04) Ist der Paketmanager was anderes als das "Software-Center"? und wie bekomme ich den auf?
<jokrebel> Saalko: gib mal den Anleitungslink rüber, bitte.
<Saalko> http://www.simon-listens.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_%28de%29#Ubuntu
<unRuhe> ja der paketmanager ist was anderes
<Saalko> Punkt 1 und 2 ausgeführt.
<unRuhe> synaptic paketverwaltung (irgendwo unter system administration)
<Saalko> mal schauen, danke
<jokrebel> …wobei das im Softwarecenter (welches ich persönlich nicht so mag) auch erscheinen sollte.
<Saalko> mag das ding auch nicht so recht, fand es mit Ubuntu 9 noch einfacher. (Aber hatte es dann 2 Jahre nicht mehr genutzt)
<unRuhe> ist simon spracherkennung ein programm welches in den ubunturepositories vorhanden ist?
<dAnjou> unRuhe: nein, lies den verlinkten artikel
<Saalko> ubunturepositories? sry.
<unRuhe> hab jetzt stimmt
<dAnjou> Saalko: es gibt offizielle quellen/repositories und externe quellen
<Saalko> aso, danke ja ist keine offizielle quelle. leider.
<dAnjou> Saalko: was du in schritt eins getan hast, ist eine externe quelle hinzugefügt
<Saalko> aso
<unRuhe> check ma "apt-cache search simon" findet er es da?
<jokrebel> Nebenfrage: Was ist Simon eigentlich und warum will ma das?
<dAnjou> unRuhe: ähm, sie/er hat noch keine rückmeldung gegeben, ob es da is oder nich
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ... is an open-source speech recognition program and replaces the mouse and keyboard.
<Saalko> hm ich finde es nicht, komme aber auch mit der Sucherei nicht ganz zurecht. unter simon find ich nix.
<dAnjou> war jetz nich so schwer
<Pirx-Danford> hm warum funzt plötzlich der linke mausklick ab und an net mehr?
<dAnjou> Saalko: simon hat keine quelle für natty, das update sagt 404 bei den quellen
<dAnjou> leute, ich würde übernehmen
<Saalko> hm nein ich kann nix finden.
<dAnjou> Saalko: ja kannst du nicht
<dAnjou> weil die quelle nicht existiert
<Saalko> hm oha, also müsste ich auf 11.10 umsteigen oder 10.04?
<unRuhe> Saalko: dAnjou meinte dass es so scheint dass es simon nicht für deine ubuntu version gibt
<dAnjou> Saalko: was hast du denn?
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Hätt ich wohl auch gefunden. War aber grad zu faul zum suchen.
<Saalko> 11.04
<dAnjou> Saalko: dann müsstest du zurück, geht aber auch anders
<dAnjou> warte
<Saalko> okay. ansonsten habe ich hier noch einen Win7 rechner, dann muss ich es über den machen.
<dAnjou> Saalko: einmal "uname -a" hierein bitte
<Saalko> Linux saalko-NC10 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~grasch-simon-listens/+archive/simon/+files/simon_0.3.0-1ubuntu8_i386.deb
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/4478flz
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~grasch-simon-listens/+archive/simon/+files/simon-dbg_0.3.0-1ubuntu8_i386.deb
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/3jfybdf
<dAnjou> die beiden runterladen und installieren
<Saalko> okay danke, dauert nur etwas.
<dAnjou> Saalko: evtl. musst du das mit "dbg" im namen zuerst installieren
<ath1> gibt es für das aktuelle ubuntu ein repository das kde3 programme zur verfügung stellt wie z.B. kaffeine?
<bekks> Die aktuelle kaffeine Version läuft mit Qt4.
<bekks> Oder möchtest Du explizit die "alte" Version haben?
<Pirx-Danford> echt merkwürdig, mauszeiger geht noch aber klicken ist komplett weg jetzt
<soc> hi
<soc> gibt es irgendwo ein ppa für firefox 6?
<unRuhe> hi, wie kann ich bei iptables seinstellen, dass ich alles von 192.168.X.X auf zB port 22 akzeptieren will?
<bekks> soc: mozilla-team/firefox-next
<ath1> bekks: Ich benutze momentan SUSE. Dafür gibt es ein repo mit kaffeine für KDE3. Gibt es sowas auch für ubuntu?
<Saalko> dAnjou: Danke, mein Ntbook ist irgendwe gerade ausgelastet, dauert etwas, glaube der ist etwas überfordert, da ich den Launcher zuerst installieren wollte.
<sonotos> unRuhe: schau dir mal firestarter an
<alamar> iptables -A INPUT -i INTERFACE --source-address 192.168.0.0/16 --destination-port 22 -j ACCEPT  
<Saalko> Ah abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar, ich installier erst das andere packet
<bekks> ath1: Die aktuelle Kaffeine-Version funktioniert auch unter KDE3. Die Frage ist, willst Du explizit eine alte Version von Kaffeine haben?
<soc> bekks: da bin ich gerade
<soc> aber da liegt anscheinend nur eine beta rum
<sonotos> mit dem kannste sowas recht einfach zusammenklicken
<alamar> unRuhe: ubuntu bringt allerdings eine "eigene" firewall ufw mit (ein "wrapper" zu iptables der einfacher zu bedienen ist)
<ath1> bekks: ja ich will die alte haben, da ich für sie einen patch geschrieben habe den ich weiterbenutzen möchte.
<unRuhe> alamar: ich hab ein minisystem da is atm nix drauf
<k1l_> soc: ? 
<unRuhe> alamar: kann ich -i eth0 rauslassen?
<alamar> unRuhe: hast du zu dem system zugriff außer über ssh? wenn nein ist vorsicht geboten wenn du mit iptables arbeitest
<soc> k1l_: ja?
<alamar> unRuhe: iirc ja dann sollte es auf allen interfaces gelten
<unRuhe> super
<k1l_> soc: der 6er kommt doch erst am 16.august
<bekks> ath1: Dann ist es am Einfachsten, wenn Du dir den Quellcode herunterlädst, dann den Patch einspielst, und mit fakeroot ein Paket baust, das nach /usr/local/ installiert wird. Das ist der wirklich saubere Weg.
<unRuhe> ehm ja ich bin nur über ssh drin deswegen will ich meine ssh regel einführen bevor och die default policy definiere
<soc> k1l_: ah uh ... ich dachte der wäre schon da ... golem sei dank
<soc> *seufz*
<soc> danke
<soc> wird der 6er in die normalen repos kommen?
<ath1> bekks: dafür muss aber qt3 und kde3 installiert sein. Steht das für das aktuelle ubuntu noch zur verfügung?
<unRuhe> alamar: danke dir übrigens
<bekks> ath1: Sollte es geben, ja.
<jokrebel> soc: Laut dieser Seite kommt das automatisch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670723
<ath1> bekks: alles klar, dank dir.
<soc> jokrebel: ah ok, thanks
<soc> jokrebel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670723 ???
<soc> die seite hat keinen bezug zu firefox ...
<jokrebel> soc: sry: http://linuxundich.de/de/software/firefox-6-fur-linux-und-ubuntu
<alamar> unRuhe: np
<alamar> unRuhe: du kannst dir für die zeit in der du an den regeln schraubst auch einen cronjob anlegen der alle 15min die regeln löscht (darfst dann nur nicht vergessen den cronjob wieder zu entfernen wenn du fertig bist ;))
<unRuhe> klug :)
<unRuhe> aber ich kann zur not auch mein monitor aus dem schlafzimmer ranschleppen, mein remote system steht neben mir
<alamar> ja ich habe mir das nach einem blödem zwischenfall angewöhnt auf kisten zu denen ich keinen konsolen/ipmi zugriff habe ;) 
<unRuhe> verständlich
<unRuhe> fail hard, learn fast
<alamar> hehe
<Saalko> dAnjou: Danke ist installiert und started. habe erst den launcher dann das dbd installiert und funktioniert trotzdem. (der launcher braucht nur das dbd zum ausführen, nicht zum installieren scheinbar.) Jedenfalls danke, mir wurde wieder mal sehr gut geholfen, bb.
<Tuncay> Hallo guten Tag die Damen und Herren. Genug Förmlichkeiten. Kommen wir mal zur Sache. :D Ich versuche von null auf eine XML Datei in Python 2.6 zu erzeugen und per Funktionen einen Baum von Tags und Attributen einzupflegen. Doch irgendwie will das nicht funktionieren und ich glaube, ich verstehe das noch nicht so ganz. Welche wäre die einfachste und natürlichste Form?
<Tuncay> Achso, ich habe mit xml.etree.ElementTree() gearbeitet.
<Protector1981> guten Tach :) Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. Wenn ich mir jetzt Spiele im SC kaufe und mein System neu mache, wo werden die überhaupt direkt gespeichert? Im UbuntuOne Account?
<staatsfeindin> Sind da überhaupt gute spiele dabei?
<bekks> Protector1981: Wenn Du die Installationsdateien dort hochlädst - ja.
<Protector1981> naja okay, frag ich eben anders: Wenn ich mir da eins kaufe, installiere und des System einfach neu mache, was passiert dann? Irgendwie muss doch des SC merken, dass ich die schon gekauft habe, sonst wärs ja sinnig
<dAnjou> Saalko: np
<Protector1981> staatsfeindin: och naja...uplink, World of Goo (okay, hab ich aus Humble), Spacechem
<staatsfeindin> Sagt mir alles nix *lach*
<Tuncay> Hmm, kennt sich niemand mit XML aus?
<bekks> ,meta? Tuncay 
<Tuncay> ups
<shetlandpony> Tuncay: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<dAnjou> bekks: er hat die frage schon gestellt
<dAnjou> und zwar ausführlichst
<dAnjou> -.-
<Tuncay> Ich merke gerade das ich falschen channel rein gekommen bin, ich wollte in den Python rein. Tut mir leid.
<Tuncay> Ja habe ich weiter oben. Sorry noch mals. 
<dAnjou> kann passieren
<bekks> dAnjou: Das bezog sich auf die zweite Frage, welche eineindeutig eine Metafrage war.
<Tuncay> Wie gesagt, ich habe mich im Menü verklickt. Trotzdem danke an alle.
<Tuncay> No problem, ich versteh das schon. schönen tag an alle hier.
<Protector1981> hmm, laut SC Hilfe werden die als gekauft markiert, egal ob man neu installiert oO also werden die Installationsdateien warum direkt mit dem UbuntuOne Account abgeglichen
<staatsfeindin> cya @ tuncay
<Protector1981> man sich dann nur im ubuntu sofwarecenter store neu einloggen...ah :)
<Protector1981> also wie bei Android
<staatsfeindin> Ist dieses PokerTH online oder Singeplayer orientiert? .. Irgendwie fehlen da die infos o.O
<staatsfeindin> Single*
<Protector1981> PokerTH ist doch rein Multiplayer wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
<staatsfeindin> Na denn werd ich mir das mal zulegen evtl.. finde ich da ja forderde gegner.. auf facebook die leutz sind alle zu doof zum pokern und insofern man echt mit jeder hand gewinnt egal was man hat .. wirds sehr eintönig *fg*
<staatsfeindin> fordernde* boah..
<Protector1981> naja, so überzeugend fand ich PokerTH nicht unbedingt, aber besser als nix lach
<staatsfeindin> rechtschreibfehler sein mir verziehn'!!!
<staatsfeindin> ps.: ist beides.. man kann zwichen lokalem und internet spiel wählen ;-)
<Protector1981> ah, ja is lange her, wo ich des mal gespielt hab :)
<staatsfeindin> Heh
<staatsfeindin> Könntest du mir da nen account erstellen da ich bei der regestrierung immer den quatsch bekomme
<staatsfeindin> Your IP 80.226.24.4 has been found on http_bl
<staatsfeindin> The administrator, the CIA and the president of the CCC have been informed ..
<staatsfeindin> :/
<Protector1981> schlecht, ich bin via GPRS online lol, da dauert nen Download ewigkeiten
<staatsfeindin> Ne das musst auf der website machen
<staatsfeindin> bin ja auch mit stick drinne im inet ^
<staatsfeindin> ^^ 
<staatsfeindin> http://www.pokerth.net/component/user/register.html
<jokrebel__> .oO( und hat auch eigentlich nix mit Ubuntu zu tun, oder? )
<staatsfeindin> joa solala..
<jokrebel__> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<staatsfeindin> ist ein ubuntu spiel ;)
<staatsfeindin> Wie flüstere ich denn jemand an?
<Protector1981> staatsfeindin: hast n qry
<ohcibi> wieviel festplattenplatz sollte ich fuer lubuntus / vorsehen? reichen 7 gigabyte?
<vectory> ohcibi: kommt erstmal drauf an ob du mehrere partitionen zb für home oder usr anlegst
<ohcibi> vectory: geht mir jetz nur um die systempartition /home kommt inne extra
<ohcibi> also der festplattenverbrauch nur fuers OS, auf einer einzelnen partition
<vectory> nur os, hm ...
<bekks> 7 kann schon ziemlich knapp werden.
<ohcibi> bekks: ?? was machst du denn hier?
<vectory> 7gb is vllt etwas knapp
<ohcibi> k dann mach ich 10
<vectory> obwohl, ahb grad 1 gb belegt ^^
<ohcibi> also das ziel is die kiste soll inner kneipe stehen und mukke spielen ansonsten eigentlich nix
<vectory> 1gb nur für bin, boot lib opt sbin selinux srv sys
<tt_1> weiß jemand von euch wie man am besten die abhängigkeiten beim selber bauen von paketen auflöst? 
<vectory> usr ist auf ner extra partition und hat nochmal 8 gb für installierte prgramme
<beaver74> ohcibi> viele/große Programme kannst du damit natürlich nur noch begrenzt installieren
<ohcibi> tt_1: build-dep oder so installiert alles was man zum bauen von paket xxx braucht
<tt_1> achja, das paket ist nicht in den repos enthalten
<ohcibi> vectory: 8-)) /usr hatte ich schon mit dazu gezaehlt... also dann 10
<ohcibi> ich mein normal wuerd ich einfach 20 machen aber bei 40 gig gesamtgroesse 8-))....
<tt_1> LibCapability (enhanced  privilege dropping): no
<vectory> ohcibi: der rest der platte ist für musik reserviert?
<tt_1> das fehlt & ich kanns nirgends finden 
<ohcibi> vectory: quasi, ich weiß, viel is das nich... aber gibt ja noch usb-stick und externe... bin auch am ueberlegen ob ich fuern paar freibier meine alte 120er reinbaue 8-))
<vectory> ohcibi: wenn der nur als jukebox gedacht ist, was swillste dann mit 8 gb für /usr ?
<vectory> nach ner standard installation reichen da sicher 2-3 gb aus
<ohcibi> oO womit wir wieder bei meiner urspruenglichen frage waeren wieviel man ungefaehr fuer das OS braucht 8-))
<ohcibi> okay, dann sollte mein urspruenglicher plan mit den 7 gig ja passen 8-)
<vectory> so riesige programme wie gimp oder inkspace willst bestimmt nicht insten :)
<dAnjou> insten -.-
<dAnjou> ,insten?
<shetlandpony> insten heisst auf deutsch installieren
<dAnjou> ah
<ohcibi> "riesig"
<tt_1> ohcibi - du kennst das paket nicht? 
<jokrebel> ,confen?
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, confen ist das was du nach dem insten machen musst, dass es funzt
<ohcibi> tt_1: welches paket?
<tt_1> LibCapability (enhanced  privilege dropping)
<ohcibi> ?
<ohcibi> a) kenn ich kaum ubuntu-pakete und b) warums ollte ich das kennen? 8-)
<tt_1> nja, du hattest mir ja bei der ersten Frage geantwortet. Von daher dachte ich, du kennst dich da aus
<Stoken> hey leute ich brauch nen guten Client der mit sipgate funktioniert, damit ich wieder eine festnetznummer habe.
<Stoken> hat wer ne idee
<ohcibi> tt_1: ich hatte dir geantwortet was man tun muss um build-abhaengigkeiten fuer pakete, die im repo sind zu installieren, aber du meintest das paket is nich im repo, ergo is meine hilfe da sowieso schonb eendet
<ohcibi> bzw. _am_ ende (mit dem latein 8-)
<jokrebel> Stoken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie …ich kenn nur ekiga
<tt_1> hmm 
<Stoken> ja danke glaub das der selbe link den ich gerade mit google gefunden hab.
<ohcibi> ;)
<beaver74> tt_1> ließ mal bitte hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GCC , aber denke daran dass das Installieren von Fremdquellen und das Compilieren und Einbinden von Dateien an dem Paketmanager vorbei dein System auch zerstören kann. Du solltest da sehr bedacht vorgehen.
<Orcor> wie kann ich in Ubuntu 11.04 bei Firefox 5 Tor Installiren wiki konnte mir da nich thelfne kennt jemand Terminal befehle?
<bekks> Orcor: Was genau klappt denn nicht bei der Wiki-Anleitung?
<Orcor> irgend wie versteh ich das nicht so ganz
<Orcor> vielleicht kann mir jemand terminalbefehl geben 
<bekks> Was genau verstehst Du denn an der Anleitung nicht?
<Orcor> vieles
<jokrebel> ^^
<beaver74> dann ließ erst mal und versuche zu verstehen
<bekks> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation
<tt_1> beaver74 - ich baue mir ein eigenes deb paket. also eigentlich alles recht hygienisch ;)
<k1l> Orcor: das klingt so nach: ich bin zu faul zum lesen, sagt mir mal die befehle schnell
<ppq> $ echo 'Hallo Welt!'
<tt_1> konkret suche ich vorher halt mit ./configure nach nicht erfüllten abhängigkeiten 
<Orcor> kenne die net alle auswendig 
<tt_1> bloß diese seltsame LibCapability kann ich nirgends finden
<Orcor> terminal ist net so mein ding 
<jokrebel> "hallo ppq" <gdr>
<bekks> Orcor: Dann lies bitte den Link den ich Dir gab.
<Orcor> aer trotzdem danke bin mal hg 
<Orcor> denn LInk kenen ich schon 
<Orcor> war ich oft drauf
<tchab> moin leute
<vectory> moin
<tchab> kann mir jemand dabei helfen jdk-5u22 auf einem ubuntu 11.04 zu installieren?
<jokrebel> tchab: Was ist das? woher? für was? warum?
<tchab> -.-"
<tchab> java dev kit
<tchab> von oracle
<tchab> weil ich es brauche
<tchab> damit ich mich an android-roms probieren kann
<ohcibi> ?
<Orcor> http://1.hidemyass.com/ip-5/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnNlbGJzdGRhdGVuc2NodXR6LmluZm8vbGludXgvdWJ1bnR1L3Rvci8%3D
<shetlandpony> Orcor's url: http://tinyurl.com/4y5673j
<Orcor> hab was gefunden was ich gesucht habe
<Orcor> trotzdem danke
<ohcibi> tchab: einfach das dev-kit von android installieren, das geht auch mit java 1.6
<ohcibi> das sollte im repo sein
<tchab> nunja, hier in der anleitung steht das jdk6 nicht funktioniert
<ohcibi> tchab: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html5 schritte
<ohcibi> tchab: bloedsinn, das sdk bringt das alles selbst mit...
<tchab> es geht nicht um das sdk
<tchab> von android
<tchab> naja, jdk 6 habe ich schon, ich probiere es mal damit
<ohcibi> tchab: was ist das denn fuerne anleitung?
<tchab> moment
<tchab> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-hacks/100529-tut-build-your-own-aosp-rom.html
<shetlandpony> tchab's url: http://tinyurl.com/3z7jlx9 |  [TUT] Build your own AOSP Rom
<tchab> fürs sensation gibts noch kein aosp-rom und da ich sowieso zeit habe wollte ich es mal probieren
<ohcibi> tchab: in der anleitung steht erklaert wie du das gebrauchte sdk installierst und aktivierst
<tchab> die anleitung sagt jdk5 > unter 11.04 nicht in den repos
<tchab> ich habe die *.bin von oracle geladen und ausgeführt
<tchab> aber mit update-alternatives geht es nicht
<Orcor> ok torist nun installiert kann mir eienr sagen wo ich sehen kann die Grafik mit der Erde und denn IPs?
<jokrebel> tchab: Wenn das nicht aus den Repos zu installieren geht (und noch nicht mal ein PPA auffindbar ist) machst Du das aber auf eigene Gefahr. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von make/install (außer man weiß was man tut)
<tchab> nunja, selber kompiliert habe ich noch nie was ^^
<tchab> ich probiere es wie gesagt erstmal mit v6
<ohcibi> tchab: installier gentoo-prefix im portage is java-1.5 noch drin 8-))
<tchab> ? ohcibi 
<ohcibi> tchab: kein wirklich ernstgemeinter oder hilfreicher vorschlag, aber funktionieren muesste es glaube 8-)
<tchab> -.-"
<tchab> ich könnte ja auch ein ubuntu 9.04 server laden
<ohcibi> dann eher 10.04
<ohcibi> aber ja, das waere eine alternative
<tchab> ist ja egal
<ohcibi> naja 10.04 ist halt die aktuellste mit LTS, von daher wuerd ich eher die nehmen als die 9er
<tchab> aber ich habe jetzt keinen bock auf der mühle hier nochmal nen system zu installieren
<tchab> hm, ja in der 10.04 scheint es auch noch jdk5 zu geben :p
<tchab> aber schauen wir mal wie das jetzt mit version 6 klappt
<ohcibi> ja, und die 10.04 kann man theoretisch auch noch "normal" benutzen, bei debianoiden muss man ja eh immer mit alter software leben 8-)
<ohcibi> tchab: wenn da steht, dass es inkompatibilitaeten mit @Override in java6 gibt, dann bezweifle ich, dass das geht
<tchab> :-(
<k1l> tchab: 9.04 ist aus dem support ausgelaufen. die solltest du gar nicht in betracht ziehen
<tchab> och nö
<tchab> ich dachte *04 haben 3 jahre?
<k1l> ,lts? tchab 
<shetlandpony> tchab, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 6.06.2 Server(Dapper Drake Point Two), Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04.1(Lucid Lynx Point One). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<tchab> ah
<ohcibi> tchab: http://serverfault.com/questions/293392/need-to-install-sun-java5-jdk-on-ubuntu-11-04 anscheinend kann man hardy-pakete unter 11.04 benutzen
<shetlandpony> ohcibi's url: http://tinyurl.com/3oe2af9 | java - Need to install sun-java5-jdk on ubuntu 11.04 - Server Fault
<tchab> cool, danke
<ohcibi> tchab: danke nicht mir, danke google,  "java5 ubuntu 11.04" heißen die zauberwoerter
<tchab> ich habe auch gegooglet.. 
<tchab> egal, trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> cu
<dAnjou> sagt mal, ist es irgendwie möglich auch ordner im vorlagen-ordner zu haben, sodass der ganze ordner die vorlage is?
<ppq> mh, dmask.. aber falls du dateien meinst die dann darin auftauchen sollen: ka
<ppq> man könnte höchstens nen alias oder script dafür anlegen, das das verzeichnis erstellt und dann was rienkopiert
<ppq> oder was genau meinst du oO
<ohcibi> hm jemand ne idee warum der banshee dateien nicht abspielt? faengt kurz an und hoert dann sofort auf. mit audacious lassen sich die files abspielen?
<dAnjou> ppq: wenn ich in nautilus rechtsklicke und zu "Dokument anlegen" gehe, kann ich die vorlagen im vorlagen-ordner sehen. wenn ich aber n ordner darin habe, wird automatisch in untermenü erstellt, damit ich auf die vorlagen in dem entsprechenden ordner komme. genau das will ich aber nich, ich will den ganzen ordner als vorlage
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Vielleicht liegt es daran, daß Banshee einen anderen Dekoder verwendet als Audacious. Du mußt Banshee eine Fehlermeldung entlocken.
<ohcibi> bullgard6: ja, wenn es denn eine gaebe, bricht einfach ab die datei zu spielen
<ohcibi> mplayer spielt die files auch ab...
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Ich bin überzeugt davon, daß es eine Fehlermeldung gibt.
<ohcibi> bullgard6: auf die gefahr hin ueberdeutlich zu werden: banshee ist das einzige geoeffnete programm, es ist in der kompaktansicht geoeffnet, so dass ich den kompletten bildschirm sehen kann, klicke ich auf play, startet es das abspielen, und bricht dann direkt fehlermeldungslos wieder ab, wenn du mir verraetst, dass banshee logfiles fuehrt, koennte das eventuell eine quelle sein, aber ansonsten gibts keine meldung
<ohcibi> bullgard6: dmesg sagt auch nix btw
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Was steht in ~/.config/banshee-1/log?
<ohcibi> bullgard6: aha, das is doch was... er will zu jack connecten, kanner aber nich weils nich laeuft (und nich mal installiert is)
<ohcibi> sek ich paste mal
<ohcibi> bullgard6: pastebin.com/vZV72pqY
<ohcibi> bullgard6: sollte jack nicht ne abhängigkeit von banshee sein, wenn es das benötigt?
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Ich kenne "jack" als einen "low-latency sound server". Mein Banshee benötigt anscheinend keinen Jack.
<ohcibi> jo, das is auf jeden fall der fehler der beim versuch abzuspielen auftritt
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Ich halte die Meldung:"(Banshee:1338): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed; (Banshee:1338): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_iterator_free: assertion `it != NULL' failed; [Error 17:56:01.550] GStreamer core error: StateChange" für wichtiger.
<ohcibi> bullgard6: hmmm ich bin schon am googln
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Hast Du denn keinen anderen Soundserver als Jack?
<ohcibi> bullgard6: ich weiß gar nich was der da mit jack will, ich hab das lubuntu installiert und dann direkt banshee nachinstalliert, da is nur alsa drauf und so wollt ichs eigentlich lassen, hab gar keine ahnung von soundservern
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Und ich habe keine Ahnung von Lubuntu. Was ist das Besondere an dieser Distribution? Schön klein?
<ohcibi> bullgard6: basiert auf lxde und openbox
<dAnjou> bei mir ist "python-nautilus" installiert und es gibt auch eine nautilus-erweiterung, die funktioniert und die "import nautilus" oben drin hat. wenn ich aber in der interaktiven konsole "import nautilus" sage, findet er kein solches modul. was läuft da falsch?
<dAnjou> ImportError: No module named nautilus
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Hast Du einmal geguckt, ob Du ein Paket mit jack installieren kannst?  (Ich benötige aber jack weder auf Ubuntu 9.04 noch unter 11.10), um Banshee zu benutzen.
<ohcibi> bullgard6: da gibts so einige pakete, aber ich seh auch nich ein wozu ich jack brauche 8-)) ich werd mal noch weiter gucken
<bullgard6> ohcibi: Irgendeinen Soundserver braucht ALSA. Vielleicht ist Lubuntu auf Jack konfiguriert.
<bekks> ohcibi: Das ist Unsinn. ALSA braucht keinen Soundserver. 
<ohcibi> bekks: ich weiß
<dAnjou> gelöst, das python modul "nautilus" kann nur von nautilus benutzt werden
<miracee> moin
<andi6803> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem backup script tartarus?
<bekks> ,wf? andi6803 
<shetlandpony> andi6803: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<andi6803> Das backup script scheitert bei dem Verzeichnis /home/user/.gvfs und bricht das backup ab.
<andi6803> Leider hilft es auch nicht die Exclude Option für das Verzeichnis.
<seven_> wie kommuniziert ein icinga server mit clients ? gibts da kein nrpe oder nsclient++ oder so ?
<b34bb> kurze frage, was bedeutet /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping existzs for <lvm-name>-<name der Partition> nach einem grub-install
<jokrebel> re
<helpme> Hallo! Wird mit CloneZilla Live CD das erstellte Image später in einer größeren Partition als der ursprüglichen problemlos zurückgespielt?
<helpme> hi
<ppq> helpme: generell geht das, wobei ich "clonezilla" zum ersten mal höre
<ppq> hat das was mit ubuntu zu tun, oder wieso fragst du hier?
<miracee> warum sind /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes und dirty_background_bytes auf 0 gesetzt?
<miracee> warum wird ratio statt bytes benutzt, wenn es doch schon bytes gibt?
<bekks> helpme: Welches Image? Das einer einzigen Partition?
<bekks> miracee: Warum sollten die Schlüssel andere Werte haben, deiner Meinung nach? :)
<miracee> bekks: ich frag mich grad was 0 in dem fall bedeutet
<bekks> miracee: Das dürfte in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/vm/vm.txt oder so dokumentiert sein.
<miracee> bekks: ich haette einfach default-werte erwartet und nicht 0
<helpme> bekks: ja einer partition
<bekks> miracee: Woher schliesst Du denn, dass das nicht die Default-Werte sind?
<bekks> helpme: Dann sollte das funktionieren, ja. Anschliessend musst Du noch das Dateisystem in der Partition wieder vergrößern.
<helpme> ich weiß es hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun aber wohl mit linux also bitte helft mir ;)
<miracee> bekks: ich hab die werte nicht geaendert - also sind sie default 0
<bekks> miracee: Zumindest bei Ubuntu - ob das auch stimmt für den Kernel von www.kernel.org kann dir nur ein direkter Blick in deren Sourcen sagen.
<miracee> bekks: die frage war ja - warum das bei ubuntu so ist
<helpme> bekks: das geht nicht, weil es ein btrfs dateisystem ist... also wird es nicht gehen?
<bekks> miracee: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt Dort ist das beschrieben.
<ppq> helpme: erstens supporten wir hier nur ubuntu, zweitens supporten wir ausdrücklich keine experimentellen dateisysteme
<bekks> Als letzten Satz dazu: btrfs unterstützt online resizing - ohne Backup macht man das nicht, aber es geht wohl.
<miracee> bekks: das beantwortet nicht meine frage - warum immer noch ratio genutzt wird statt bytes :)
<bekks> miracee: Weil man beides angeben kann, so wie es in der Doku steht?
<miracee> aber egal - ist nur gut zu wissen - dass es linuxsysteme gibt, die selbst bei neueren kerneln noch ratio nehmen
<miracee> bekks: counterpart meint - entweder oder
<bekks> miracee: Ja, Du kannst Dir aussuchen, was du spezifizierst. Beides auf einmal geht nicht, aber Du musst ja schon sehen können, was die Werte beider Einstellungen sind.
<miracee> bekks: die urfrage war - warum wurde hier default ratio eingestellt nicht bytes  - aber egal
<miracee> ich muss nur wissen, dass byte nicht default voreingestellt ist
<miracee> und darauf hinweisen
<helpme> bekks: Letzte Frage: kann ich das image von einer btrfs partition auf eine ext4 Partition zurückspulen?
<bekks> helpme: Selbstverständlich geht das nicht. Das Image einer Partition beinhaltet natürlich auch das Dateisystem des Originals.
<guntbert> helpme: das geht nur mit dateiorientiertem copy
 * miracee wirft mal mit dem tannenbaum um sich
<helpme> bekks: und mit welchem  Tool einer Ubuntu live CD wäre dies machbar?
<bekks> helpme: Mit "cp", "tar", "rsync", "cpio", und diversen anderen dateibasierten Tools.
<helpme> gibt es für diese Dateibasierte Sicherungen auch eine Live-CD die in Image sichert?
<k1l_> ,backup? helpme 
<shetlandpony> helpme, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<helpme> ja
<guntbert> helpme: "image" und dateibasiert" schliessen einander aus
<helpme> guntbert: ja ok aber es leichter zu handhaben für mich
<k1l_> helpme: und ich dachte das mit dem image hätten wir geklärt. entweder image oder ext4
<jokrebel> helpme: Nur wiel es für Dich leichter zu handhaben wäre heißt das noch nicht dass man unmögliches möglich machen kann.
<helpme> ALLES IT MÖGLICH
<Fuchs> caps bitte ausschalten, danke 
<miracee> muss ich sowas wie write cache, read-ahead, random I/O uebersetzen oder kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ein admin sowieso eher was mit den englischen begriffen anfangen kann, als wenn ich die - fuer mich - kuenstlich klingenden deutschen nehme?
<bekks> Wenn ein Admin kein Englisch kann, sollte er es dringend lernen. ;)
<miracee> das beantwortet die frage
<helpme> jo
<helpme> das war meine kleine Schwester sorry
<helpme> ich bin die schwester von helpme.  Ist Ubuntu wirklich kostenlos? Aber warum ist das denn kostenlos??
<koegs> ,ot? helpme
<shetlandpony> helpme: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> ,einsteiger? helpme alles ander findest Du hier.
<shetlandpony> helpme alles ander findest Du hier., Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<michel_> weiß jemand wie ich in LibreOffice Calc einen Button in eine Tabelle einfügen kann der durch draufdrücken eine Zahl dazuzählt (also immer +1)?
<jokrebel> gn8
<miracee> michel_: die haben bestimmt einen eigenen channel
<michel_> miracee: schon, jedoch sind dort nur sehr wenig
<lfan> hallo, ich kann meinen ssh server nicht neustarten bzw die config reloaden (10.04) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/458376/
<koegs> lfan: was ergibt "sudo service ssh stop" und "sudo service ssh start? 
<koegs> oder einfach direkt "restart"
<lfan> koegs, wenn ich stoppe, komme ich aber nicht mehr auf den server
<koegs> dann mach direkt das restart
<lfan> restart: Unknown instance:
<lfan> koegs, hatte ich aber schon probiert, siehe link
<lfan> koegs, ich hab in der sshd_config nur PasswordAuthentification auf no und UsePAM no
<lfan> koegs, komisch gestern gings noch
<koegs> hm, keine ahnung was dein virtual server da rumgefudelt wurde, benutz halt weiterhin /etc/init.d/ssh und ignorier die hinweise
<lfan> koegs, apache2 kann ich über "service" neustarten, hab nen ssh public key pair vorher erzeugt
<lfan> koegs, mh was man machen könnte wäre ein neustart, nicht?
<koegs> die korrekten commandos wären "sudo restart ssh" oder "sudo service ssh force-reload"
<koegs> so wie auch in den meldungen beschrieben, ansonsten bin ich jetzt erstmal afk
<guntbert> lfan: sei vorsichtig mit einem Neustart, wenn du den sshd nicht mehr zum starten kriegst wirds mühsam
<lfan> guntbert, ja da haste recht! ist sozusagen meine lebensversicherung. ich hab den vserver von 1blu (angebot für 1€ für 3 monate) könnten die in so einem fall den vserver neustarten?
<ppq> geht normalerweise übers webinterface des hosters, das bietet im idealfall auch ne rescue konsole via ssh
<ppq> wobei ich den hoster nicht kenne, die preise klingen nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend
<guntbert> lfan: das must du den provider fragen (ist vermutlich eh eine FAQ :-)), aber wie gesagt *wenn* du deinen sshd irgendwie beleidigt hast, hilt kein neustart
<lfan> guntbert, :D ja..
<lfan> ppq, ja es gibt ne weboberfläche, aber da komme ich trotz richtigem login nicht drauf
<lfan> ich will auch net lästern, aber ich konnte mich erst per ssh einloggen, nachdem ich den vserver über den kundenbereich von 1blu neu installiert habe -.-
<lfan> ich werds hinkriegen, aber so wichtig ist das jetzt nicht..sshd zu zerschiessen wäre blöd
<k1l_> erm, du musst erstmal überhaupt etwas installieren. von sich aus bekommst du nur nen nackten vserver
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-06
<dreamon_> Woran könnte das liegen das -> echo -e "1\r" wenn ich es direkt in der CLI eingebe funktioniert. und wenn ich es in einem Script aufrufe. dann zeigt er als Ausgabe "-e 1" an. Er ignoriert das -e
<dreamon_> Hat sich erledigt. 
<Joe-Waschl> moin
<JSeann> hallo, ich habe ein usb 3.0 problem, in der laufwerksverwaltung wird mir bei 705MB/s angezeigt, obwohl es ja eigentlich 5GB/s sein sollten, und ich habe zwei usb 3.0 sticks mit dd getestet, wobei die leseraten stimmten, aber bei schreiben ledig 6,1MB/s kamen und nicht wie spezifiziert 120 oder 135MB/s
<k1l> liegt das vlt an den sticks? oder am controller? ich würde da nicht sofort von einem ubuntu problem ausgehen
<apollo13> JSeann: theoretische maximalwerte erreichen solche dinger so gut wie nie
<JSeann> k1l, wie könnte ich das testen , ob es am kontroller liegt, ich habe ein ASROCK Deluxe 4 board , wo 4x usb 3.0 drauf ist
<k1l> JSeann: an anderen mainboards mit usb3.0
<JSeann> k1l, hat jemand hier usb 3.0 und kann mal schauen, was palimpsest anzeigt, wenn ein usb 3.0 gerät angeschlossen ist?
<JSeann> sorry, k1l war nicht ausschließlich nur an dich angerichtet
<pilleee> Guten Tag. Ich möchte irgendwie den online-kalender-dienst von evolution nutzen. Wie funktioniert das?
<apollo13> pilleee: Kannst du vlt etwas genauer werden?
<pilleee> okay.. Wenn man bei evolutuion einen neuen Kalender erstellt, kann man als Art "Im Web" auswählen und muss dann eine webcal-url angeben. Diese soll auf meinen privaten Server verweisen. Das gleiche mache ich auch auf meinem Handy mittels einer bestimmten App und habe so immer den gleichen Kalender, sowohl aufm Rechner zu Hause, als auch mobil unterwegs.
<pilleee> nur habe ich keinen Plan wie das geht und was ich brauche um so einen "webcal-server" oder was auch immer aufzusetzen.
<pilleee> ausserdem wäre es wünschenswert, wenn das Ganze ungefähr wie Dropbox funktioniert, dass man also auch offline arbeiten kann und nicht immer auf mobiles internet angewiesen ist.
<apollo13> also für webcal brauchst du afaik nur einen webdav server
<apollo13> und die option "copy calendar contents locally for offline operation" sollte tun was du willst
<pilleee> okay.. das ist doch schonmal etwas :) Gibts da auch apps fürs handy, die ich als webdav-client nutzen kann?
<k1l> pilleee: das fragst du am besten deinen handy support :)
<apollo13> für android gibts sowas ja
<k1l> !webdav > pilleee 
<kubine> pilleee: Informationen zu WebDAV finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV
<k1l> ich glaube owncloud hat das mittlerweile auch integriert. das wäre dann auch dein dropbox ansatz. musst du dir mal genauer angucken
<pilleee> "Die Einrichtung eines eigenen WebDAV-Servers mittels dem Webserver Apache wird unter Apache/webdav beschrieben." scheint so, als wäre das ein apache-modul.. Was hat das mit apache zu tun?
<k1l> pilleee: lies mal den einleitungs absatz auf der verlinkten wiki seite über apache/webdav :)
<pilleee> wenn ich das webdav-modul aktiviert habe, kann ich dann auch über webcal:// darauf zugreifen?
<pilleee> webcal : / /
<apollo13> wenn es richtig aktiviert ist ja
<pilleee> okay..
<apollo13> aber einfacher ists sicher nen google calendar oder so einzubinden ;)
<pilleee> okay.. das protokoll scheint er zu erkennen. Was für eine Dateiendung muss die Datei aufm Server haben? Der sagt bei mir "falsches Format".
<pilleee> okay.. das protokoll scheint er zu erkennen. Was für eine Dateiendung muss die Datei aufm Server haben? Der sagt bei mir "falsches Format".
<TheInfinity> pilleee: google nach: howto apache mod_dav - da gibt's jede menge anleitungen. :)
<jonius> Hallo
<jonius> Ich habe ein Problem. Der Rechner meiner Freundin fährt immer runter, wenn man ihn in den Ruhezustand versetzen will.
<jonius> z.B. mit sudo pm-hibernate
<jonius> Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?
<MarkusH> !gedult > jonius 
<MarkusH> !geduld > jonius 
<kubine> jonius: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jonius> ist klar.
<IchGuckLive> ist partimage das richtige zum sichern einer frisch installierten  windowsXP partition ?
<MarkusH> IchGuckLive: das fragst du in einem Linux Channel?
<IchGuckLive> ich will mit einer ubuntu livecd sichern 
<MarkusH> ahh
<IchGuckLive> 10.04 32bit Dektop
<IchGuckLive> einfach mal ausprobieren und sehen was rauskommt 
<koegs> IchGuckLive: der wiki-artikel beschreibt eigentlich genau das, was du machen möchtest
<IchGuckLive> den lese ich gerade 
<IchGuckLive> mit dem hinund her ändern der dateien zum rückschreiben 
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: im zweifel immer dd.
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: egal welche partition.
<IchGuckLive> ok ich versichs mal DD ist ja auch so eine sache 
<IchGuckLive> Danke 
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: und vorher manual lesen / backup. dd ist ne daten massenvernichtungswaffe wenn mans falsch einsetzt.
<IchGuckLive> ist ein total neuer pc  75euro 
<IchGuckLive> soll nur ein programm laufen 
<sky1> hallo ich habe ein script das verschiedene variablen ausgibt wenn man sie einträgt ( zb. $1 $2 usw) jetzt würde ich gerne eine wildcard für alle Variablen setzen gibt es dafür ein bash script befehl ( $* scheint nicht zu funktionieren ) 
<geser> sky1: definiere "scheint nicht zu funktionieren". $* sollte der richtige Variablenname sein für das was du willst
<sky1> hm... es ist ein snmp trap, der über einen exec befehl an ein script übergeben wird ... ich kann zb. alle variablen 1-10 reinschreiben das klappt ...a ber ein wildacrd * klappt nicht  
<sky1> evtl. iss doch komplexer als ich dachte... evtl... isses damit auch im forum besser aufgehoben ...
<Guest76802> Hallo, ich verwende GNOME-Classic | Gibts irgendwo einen Lautstärkeregler fürs Panel,? Die Benachrichtigungsanzeige ist keine Alternative - Ich möchte die ganzen anderen Symbole nicht
<Allstar> hey, wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit blueetoth und linux ?
<bullgard6> Allstar:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth
<kubine> Title: Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Allstar> ich hab ein bisschen im Internet gelesen, bin aber aus den Informationen nicht ganz schlau geworden... brauch ich dafür ein externenes Gerät ?
<bullgard6> ja
<Allstar> da komm ich wohl nicht drum herum schade
<koegs> Allstar: was willst du genau machen?
<Allstar> mein samsung galaxy s2 
<Allstar> mit blueetoth synchronisieren :)
<bekks> Dann braucht man zumindest mal einen Bluetooth-Adapter :P
<Allstar> den bekomm ich wohl in jeden gut sortierten saturn, mediamarkt
<Allstar> ich hab weiter gelesen, das man da eventuell darauf achten soll was man kauft... irgendeine erfahrung welcher gut mit asus notebooks zusammenspielt ?
<Allstar> oder ist das komplett egal ^^?
<bekks> Die Frage, die wichtig ist, ist, ob der Bluetoothchipsatz in dem Dongle sauber funktioniert :)
<Allstar> alles klar... danke
<Allstar> irgendeine erfahrung wo das gut funktioniert :) würd mir den eventuell heute noch besorgen, und will mich nicht durch Foren quälen ?
<koegs> Allstar: hat dein Notebook kein Bluetooth schon dabei?
<bullgard6> Synaptic: "phpMyAdmin allows administrators to:  - browse through databases and tables." Wie macht man das? Ich habe eine MySQL-Datenbank. In http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge steht das nicht drin.
<kubine> Title: Werkzeuge › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> bullgard6: auf der wiki page gibt es einen eintrag zu phpmyadmin
<bullgard6> k1l: Ich habe gerade geschrieben: "In http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge steht das nicht drin."
<kubine> Title: Werkzeuge › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> bullgard6: dann copy&paste ich mal aus der wiki seite: phpMyAdmin  ist eine freie PHP-Applikation zur Administration von MySQL-Datenbanken. Die Administration erfolgt über das HTTP-Protokoll in einem Browser und kann daher auch via Internet angesprochen werden, ohne auf nur Programmierern bekannte SQL-Befehle zurückgreifen zu müssen.
<k1l> dort weiterlesen für weitere vorraussetzungen
<bullgard6> k1l: Ich habe den Artikel gelesen. Ich habe nicht gefragt, welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen. Ich habe gefragt: "Wie macht man das?"
<Allstar> hm... nach einigen probieren frage ich einfach mal... hat ubuntu eine eingebaute funktion um die hardware einzusehen, gibt es dafür externe programme die das ganze grafisch darstellen, weil ich will nicht über terminal arbeiten
<k1l> bullgard6: wie gerade schon gepastet mit einem browser. man surft auf die entspr. adresse/ip und legt los.
<koegs> Allstar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<kubine> Title: Systeminformationen ermitteln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> bullgard6: ich lege dir nochmal ans herz die wiki seite (bzw den genannten bereich) nochmal zu lesen. dort ist es genau erklärt.
<Allstar> koegs: ist eingebaut :) ich schau mal wie ich es aktivieren kann ^^
<Allstar> hm... google meinte das mein notebook bluetooth hat, ubuntu meint das es keinen adapter findet... der befehl lsusb | grep Bluetooth gibt auch nichts aus... kann es sein, dass da treiber fehlen ?
<k1l> klopp mal nen lsusb in ein nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > Allstar 
<k1l> und nen lspci
<kubine> Allstar: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l> und dann mal nach schaltern aussen gucken, ob man das bluetooth abschalten kann
<k1l> und dann mit rfkill nachgucken obs abgeschaltet ist
<Allstar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410002/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Allstar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410007/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cfhowlett> guten ta
<cfhowlett> guten tag
<Allstar> hm... schein so als hätte ich mich geirrt oder, mein notebook hat leider kein blueetoth oder ? :)
<k1l> kann wie gesagt auch einfach ausgeschaltet sein
<Allstar> wegen rfkill, was genau macht der befehl ?
<k1l> bei meinem ist es z.b. so, dass wenn man den per software unter windows ausstellt, ihn linux nicht mehr aktivieren kann. 
<k1l> !rfkill > Allstar 
<kubine> Allstar: Informationen zu rfkill finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<k1l> mit rfkill list kann man eventuell ausgestellte funkgeräte abfragen
<Allstar> da scheint nur das wlan bei mir auf :)
<Kartman> hallo
<Allstar> also, kann ich jetzt ausschliesen das mein laptop bluetooth hat ?
<Kartman> kann mir vllt. jemand helfen ich versuche gerade backuppc auf ubuntu 12.04 64bit zum laufen zu bekommen
<k1l> Allstar: ja
<Kartman> das problem ist das sobald ich apache2 starte "No MPM package installed" bekomme obwohl ich apache2-mpm-worker installiert hab (habs auch schon mit apache2-mpm-prefork probiert)
<Kartman> achso de apache2 wurde bei der backuppc installation automatisch installiert 
<Allstar> hm... eine frage hätte ich noch, irgendeine empfehlung welches externes gerät empfehlenswert für blueetoth ist ? :)
<Allstar> weil der typ im geschäft ist da sicher ziemlich planlos...
<k1l> !hcl > Allstar 
<kubine> Allstar: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> Allstar: selber habe ich einen integrierten :)
<Allstar> K1l: http://de.driverscollection.com/_44016571005f34097f813140ff9/Herunterladen-ASUS-K72Jr-Azurewave-BlueTooth-Treiber-v.5.5.0.7900-f%C3%BCr-Windows-XP-kostenlos ist zwar nur für XP aber ist mein noteebok ich verstehe das nicht ganz.
<kubine> Title: ASUS K72Jr Azurewave BlueTooth Treiber v.5.5.0.7900 herunterladen für Windows XP (at de.driverscollection.com)
<k1l> Allstar: von den laptops gibts meist sehr sehr viele versionen. die sind nicht immer alle gleich bestückt
<apricot1> probem mit PHP5. Hab Joonla installiert, beim Aufruf will firfox die index.php speichern. PHP5 ist aber installiert. Nach  'sudo a2enmod php5 ' kommt Fehler: 'Module php5 does not exist' - apache/mysql/browsercache löschen hilft auch nix...
<apricot1> apche/mysql neu starten :)
<Allstar> ich würde das gerne abklären bevor ich mein geld ausgebe :) gibt es irgendwo eine seite wo man die unterschiedlichen versionen von notebooks ansehen kann... bzw woher weiß ich welche version ich benutze 
<Allstar> aber das geht wohl über ubuntu hinaus...
<k1l> Allstar: das musst du dann mit asus klären. die können sicher anhand der seriennummer oder ähnlichem das herausfinden
<k1l> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#PHP-Datei-wird-nicht-ausgefuehrt
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> k1l, die Seite hahb ich schon abgearbeitet....
<Allstar> aber wie funktioniert das... asus kann doch nicht ein k72jr mit bluetooth und das andere ohne verkaufen ?
<bekks> Wieso denn nicht? :)
<bekks> Das eine heisst k72jr-abc und das andere k72jr-bcd
<Allstar> dazu kann ich nur sagen: gottseidank sind die treiber da einfacher :)
<Kartman> kann mir einer helfen mit dem apache problem?
<Allstar> kartman gibt es nicht einen apache channel ?
<k1l> Allstar: nicht jeder golf 5 ist gleich wie der andere :)
<Kartman> ja da frag ich parallel auch schon ^^
<Allstar> ^^; golf verkäufer sind einfach besser ausgebildet :)
<apricot1> ahh jetzt :) - nach purge 'libapache2-mod-php5' und neu installieren gehts  
<rene_> hi
<rene_> i habe ein problem mit 12.04 und dem network-manager. er will nicht mit dem wifi verbinden...  <info> (wlan0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available')
<ubuntu-userX> hi
<rene_> wenn ich manuell mit einer wpa conf und wpa_supplicant einen versuch unternehme, klappt es
<Speefak> moin
<Speefak> weis jmd ob ich für bestimmte versionenn des aldi talk umts stick trieber brauche ?
<Speefak> hab mir vor ner woche den stick gekauft, aber er wird unter lnux nicht erkannt
<k1l> rene_: wenn man da selber was probiert (vor allem was in die interfaces schreibt) dann setzt der NM aus
<jokrebel> rene_: reason 'supplicant-available' richt danach, dass der Networkmanager nicht klarkommt wenn wpa_supplicant installiert ist (*vermut*)
<rene_> aber der networkmanager kriegt es nicht hin: http://paste.debian.net/182395/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Speefak> lsusb listet ihn aber im networkmanager steht nichts
<rene_> k1l: nee
<k1l> Speefak: gib mal die zeile aus lsusb
<rene_> ich habe das netzwerk vorher deaktiviert nachdem es mit dem networkmanager nicht ging
<Speefak> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 
<rene_> ich will aber nicht immer per hand die verbindung aufbauen
<rene_> btw: treiber ist iwlwifi
<Speefak> der stick vom kollege geht ohne probleme, de ris allerdings chon über ein halbes jahr alt und sieht auch anders aus, aber den huwei chip haben die wohl alle drin
<rene_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 510
<k1l> Speefak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> da ist dein stick gelistet. lies dich mal ein
<Speefak> K1l ach sry mom war n andere stick aber erkannt wir der auch nicht, denum den es geht der sitzt grad im win xp "router"
<rene_> mit 11.10 ging das wlan astrein mit dem networkmanager
<rene_> was haben die denn da verbastelt
<k1l> rene_: k.a. was du da gebastelt hast. mach mal die ganzen configs und test vom händischen testen rückgängig. dann packst du mal ein "dmesg" und die /etc/network/interfaces in einen pasteservice
<rene_> hä?
<rene_> willste mich rollen?
<rene_> lesen!
<rene_> ich habe manuell die wlanverbindung aufghebaut nachdem es nicht ging
<leszek> hi
<rene_> das syslog habe ich bereits gepostet
<Speefak> k1l, danke für die info werds damit mal versuchen, wenns nicht hinhaut meld ich nochmal ;)
<rene_> interfaces hat nur lo
<k1l> rene_: ja und das ist falsch
<rene_> nee
<rene_> isses nicht
<rene_> der networkmanager brauch das nichtr
<k1l> warte, jetzt versteh ich was du meinst bei der interfaces
<jokrebel> rene_: Wenn Du hilfe willst, den Networkmanager zum laufen zu bekommen, solltest Du trotzdem _alles_ andere (wenn denn überhautp möglich) rückgängimachen und dann Fehlermeldung vom NM posten.
<rene_> hatte ich doch
<rene_> http://paste.debian.net/182395/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<rene_> im moment ist der networekmanger (gnome applet) inaktiv und der wpa_supplicant läuft in der anderen console im vordergrund
<rene_> in der 3. console, läuft der dhclient
<k1l> rene_: ja deswegen will der NM ja auch nicht
<rene_> nein.
<rene_> immernoch nicht verstanden.
<rene_> es geht nicht. auch nicht wenn der wpa_supplicant wieder beendet und der dhclient gentötet ist
<maltee_h> Hi. Wollte gerade einen Ordner via Samba freigeben. Im Wiki steht als Terminal Befehle "net usershare add Sharename /pfad/zu/ordner "Kommentar" Everyone:r,eviluser:d" Ubuntu gibt mir aber folgenden Fehler aus: net usershare add: cannot convert name "eviluser" to a SID. NT_STATUS_NONE_MAPPED.
<maltee_h> Bitte um Hilfe
<rene_> man kann im gnome applet auf 'funknetzwerk aktieren' klicken. dann kommt http://paste.debian.net/182395/ und es ist wieder aus
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maltee_h> sry
<maltee_h> Mein Fehler
<maltee_h> Hat sich erledigt
<maltee_h> cu
<jokrebel> rene_: Von was für einem System reden wir eigentlich?
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe einen fehler begangen den ich nun bereue, ich habe pakete von einem ppa installiert von dem es bereits hieß es sei sehr experimentell... nun ich wollte es eben ausprobieren in der hoffnung es gibt keine einschränkungen
<WasserDragoon> prinzipiell gibt es auch keine heftigen ich hab nur nun öfter schwarze pixel auf dem schirm und denke nicht, dass es tote pixel sind
<WasserDragoon> es handelt sich um dieses ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team (at launchpad.net)
<WasserDragoon> möchte es gerne rückgängig machen, dort steht auch wie und zwar mit dem paket "ppa-purge" allerdings mit der notiz es ginge unter oneiric und neuer nicht
<WasserDragoon> welche möglichkeiten hab ich nun, wie kriege ich wieder die original pakete?
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Dann entfern es halt wieder. ppa-purge hilft Dir dabei.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: neyney :P
<dAnjou> 18:01:14 < WasserDragoon> möchte es gerne rückgängig machen, dort steht auch wie und zwar mit dem paket "ppa-purge" allerdings mit der notiz es ginge unter oneiric und neuer nicht
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: guck dir auf launchpad an, welche pakete in dem PPA sind und installier die neu, nachdem du das PPA gelöscht hast
<rene_> jokrebel: ubuntu 12.04
<WasserDragoon> dAnjou: gibts nen parameter für apt um neuinstallation zu erzwingen?
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: den findest du auch allein raus
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Wo sthet das denn, dass ppa-purge nur bis oneiric geht?
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: "To revert to official packages, you can install the ppa-purge package  and run "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers". Note: This currently has issues in  oneiric and later because ppa-purge does not work with multiarch."
<rene_> jokrebel: haste eine idee wegen dem network-manager?
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Was erklärt _was_ da steht, aber nicht woher Du diese Weisheit hast…
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ich kann ppa-purge gerne testen, bekomme allerdings nur ein Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-xedgers ppa
<arealifestyle> ne frage zu der neuinstallation: wird bei der installation noch eine linux partition erzeugt oder kann man die alte partition auswählen?
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Bitte den kompletten Output des terminals inklusive Befehlszeile nopasten, danke.
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: und weil er die liste offenbar nicht findet, gehst du sie selbst durch (mit den augen und fingern und so)
<jokrebel> !nopaste > WasserDragoon
<kubine> WasserDragoon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: is nich sehr informativ: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410012/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> grml oder doch
<WasserDragoon> fehler gefunden :-)
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Der Terminus ist falsch.
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Muss "sudo ppa-purge ppa:LP-BENUTZER/PPA-NAME " lauten.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410017/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ich denke wenn ich das bestätigen würde, würde er mir das system zerschießen
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: na das sieht doch lecker aus. willste gleich komplett neuinstallieren?
<WasserDragoon> dAnjou: das dachte ich mir dann auch hehe
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Da ich nicht weis, was Du aus diesem PPA alles neu bezogen hast fällt die Antwort darauf sehr schwer. Deshalb: Frag den PPA-Maintainer am besten.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: hm ok danke
<WasserDragoon> ok hab ihn mal kontaktiert, werde euch ebenfalls die antwort zukommen lassen. danke schonmal. bye
<jokrebel> wasAber ganz generell schaut Dein System momentan schon ganz schön verbogen aus. Hast Du denn vorher "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" gemacht gehabt und lief das _ohne_ Fehler durch?
<jokrebel> was Aber ganz generell schaut Dein System momentan schon ganz schön verbogen aus. Hast Du denn vorher "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" gemacht gehabt und lief das _ohne_ Fehler durch?
<jokrebel> Seufz
<WasserDragoon> da bin ich wieder mit einer sehr flotten antwort "You need to do it manually because ppa-purge doesn't work with multiarch"
<WasserDragoon> zudem hat er mir noch ein befehl mitgegeben, mit dessen ausgabe er mir weiterhelfen will: dpkg -l | grep sarvatt ; dpkg -l | grep ricotz ; dpkg -l | grep edgers
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Mein letzter Satz hat Dich leider nicht mehr erreicht.
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon:  Aber ganz generell schaut Dein System momentan schon ganz schön verbogen aus. Hast Du denn vorher "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" gemacht gehabt und lief das _ohne_ Fehler durch?
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: huch tschuldige war mal wieder zu voreilig
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: prinzipiell ja, es läuft eigentl. alles rund das system is garnicht mal so alt
<WasserDragoon> vielleicht ne woche älter nich
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Nur weil "es" rundläuft muss nich zwangsläufig auch die Paketverwaltung ohne Fehler durchlaufen. Führe bitte besagten doppel-Behel aus und nopaste ihn. Danke.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/410027/
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Da sind aber schon auch noch einige andere Fremdquellen aktiv, oder? Da sind dann Probleme nie ganz auszuschließen. Aber wenn der Entwickler sich _so_ schnell bei Dir gemeldet hat, vielleicht kann er ja wirklich kurzfristig weiterhelfen.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ja stimmt aber das sind nicht unbedingt privatpersonen, da fällt z.b. cinnamon darunter oder jdownloader
<WasserDragoon> mit diesen ppas bin ich bei meinem alten laptop eigentlich auch jahrelang gut gefahren deshalb hab ich sie auch wieder hinzugefügt
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Nunja - je mehr Fremdquellen desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Problemen früher oder später. IMHO
<NoxiFoxi> weiß jemand wie ich neue dns-server setze?
<NoxiFoxi> wenn ich in /etc/resolv.conf rumeditiere wird das nach nem neustart überschrieben
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: Im Networkmanager einfach festlegen.
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: klar
<NoxiFoxi> jokrebel: wie komme ich in den networkmanager?
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, man muss eben aufpassen was man installiert/aktualisiert
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: Rechtsklick auf das Netzwerksymbol
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: -> Verbindungen bearbeiten
<NoxiFoxi> jokrebel: ich glaub ich habs schon
<NoxiFoxi> hab "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4" eingetragen
<NoxiFoxi> scheint zu funktionieren
<andreas> hallo, ich hab auf ubuntuusers mal was über ein programm gelesen, das webseiten wie eine normale anwendung darstellt. kann mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen, wie das heißt?
<jokrebel> andreas: Wie meinst Du das? 
<p01nt3r> wie kann man unter xubuntu 10.04 bei einer nvidia-graka das tearing für desktop und videos wegbekommen?
<p01nt3r> treiber ist nvidia-96
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: schon mal mit dem aktuell(er)em 12.04 probiert?
<leszek> p01nt3r: vsync ist angeschaltet ?
<koegs> hab ich das richtig abgespeichert, dass anacron nicht läuft, wenn das notebook nicht am netzteil hängt?
<koegs> ah, es steht tatsächlich im wiki :)
<andreas> jokrebel: also dass einfach die webseite in einem fenster läuft, ohne adresszeile menüleiste etc. also im prinzip nur der rahmen
<jokrebel> andreas: Oh ja - da gabs was. Hieß glaub irgendwas mit Prism oder so.
<sdx23> andreas: webapps
<jokrebel> andreas: Heißt jetzt wohl Cromeless (siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prism)
<kubine> Title: Prism › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andreas> ja prism hab ich schon gesehen, ich dachte es hieß anders
<jokrebel> andreas: Hab das aber auch nur unter 10.04 am laufen und mich noch nicht drum gekümmert was ähnliches unter 12.04 einzurichten.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, leszek vsync ist an, 12.04 ist nicht ohne weiteres möglich.
<andreas> ich hab grad mageia am laufen da is prism nicht mal in den quellen. aber ich werd mir das prism mal ansehen. ist nämlich eine coole sache. ich würd gern mein outlook.com webmail drin laufen lassen
<p01nt3r> weil ich da ne relativ alte grafikkarte verwende.
<p01nt3r> aber vielleicht habt ihr ja auch für 10.04 nen tipp am start?
<jokrebel> andreas: Und warum fragst Du in einem Ubuntu-Kanal?
<jokrebel> +dann
<bullgard6> 'man mysqldump' vom  04/19/2012 verwendet den Schalter  -u , aber erklärt nicht seine Wirkung. Welche Wirkung hat der Schalter -u ?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Hast Du im Wiki schon versucht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia Ich persönlich steh mit NVidia ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> bullgard6: so schwer zu googeln? http://linux.die.net/man/1/mysqldump
<kubine> Title: mysqldump(1): database backup program - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, habe was gefunden: http://blog.mynotiz.de/tutorials/xubuntu-11-10-tearing-effekt-mit-nvidia-grafikkarten-beheben-1503/
<p01nt3r> nun muss ich nur noch das einstellungs-fenster unter 2. finden xD
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Ich dacht es geht um 10.04?
<andreas> jokrebel: weil das eine allgemeine linux sache ist, und die ubuntu leute meiner meinung nach die aktuellste software haben
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, schon, falls es das fenster da nicht gibt ist die seite wohl doch nicht meine lösung
<p01nt3r> oder so: wie schalte ich das compositing unter 10.04 ab?
<jokrebel> andreas: …was _dann_ aber maximal was in #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu suchen hat.
<leszek> p01nt3r: evtl. hilft ja das hier, ist zwar für xbmc, aber versuchen kann man es ja: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=98108
<p01nt3r> leszek, danke, werde das morgen mal testen und rückmeldung geben. haut rein!
<bullgard6> sdx23: Danke!
<rretzbach> Hi, ich spiele Minecraft über eine .sh Datei, die eine Java-Klasse aufruft. Ich würde aber gerne im Dash Home "minecraft" eingeben oder einen Eintrag im Launcher haben. Sowas kann man sich doch bestimmt erstellen oder?
<WasserDragoon> so zurück mit dem offiziellen kernel :-)
<WasserDragoon> 1. ppa entfernen 2. apt-get update ausführen und danach diesen befehl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132878/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<WasserDragoon> jetzt geht der rechtsklick meines touchpad zwar nich mehr aber egal, da warte ich auf was offizielles derweil begnüge ich mich mit zweifinger-tippen für den rechtsklick
<Minipluto> rretzbach: du kannst dir z.B. „alacarte“ aus der Paketverwaltung installieren. Das ist der Menü-Editor, den man noch aus älteren Ubuntu-Versionen kennt. Wenn du damit einen Menüeintrag erstellst, ist es auch über die dash erreichbar. Oder du erstells selbst eine .desktop-Datei unter ~/.local/applications. alacarte macht auch nichts anderes.
<Minipluto> rretzbach: siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menü
<kubine> Title: Menü › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BigKing> Guten Abend...
<BigKing> ich möchte einen USB-BootStick mit Kubuntu machen. Wenn ich damit einen 64bit-Version als iso runterlade, kann ich damit auch einen 32bit-Rechner booten oder brauche ich dafür eine 32bit-Version... sprich 2x einen Bootstick, einmal mit 64bit, einmal mit 32bit-Versionen?
<k1l> 2mal. 64bit wird auf nem 32bit rechner nicht laufen
<BigKing> ok... danke dafür erst einmal.
<comm_a_nder> aber ein 32 bit Linux wird auf einem 64bit Rechner laufen
<k1l> comm_a_nder: richtig. das ist auch der grund, warum auf ubuntu.com immernoch 32bit als recommended steht
<BigKing> könnte ich die auch auf einen USB-Stick bringen und wie BootManager auswählen - quasi wie man es mit Grub nach der Installation auch machen könnte (als Windows neben Linux auswählen... oder so ähnlich)
<comm_a_nder> BigKing: warum muss es unbedingt 64bit sein?
<BigKing> ah... alternativ könnte ich auch NUR einen 32bit-Stick erstellen und ich könnte IMMER booten... das ist ja auch eine Alternative, wenn ich das richtig versteh
<comm_a_nder> jopp
<rretzbach> Minipluto, Danke. Das alacarte Programm heißt bei mir Main Menu und hat perfekt funktioniert.
<k1l> BigKing: wenn es dir immer nur um den live modus geht richtig. einfach 32bit nehmen und man ist fein raus
<Pilatus> Kann mir einer von euch ein DLAN empfehlen mit dem man unter Ubuntu sauber arbeiten kann + Verschlüsselung ?
<||arifaX> hi, wenn ich mein notebook rebooten will macht es nur shutdown. ansonsten geht alles (standby und hibernante=ok) irgendwelche ideen?
<k1l> Pilatus: für (externe) hardwareberatung am besten im offtopic channel nachfragen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<BigKing> k1l, danke dir dafür... also hol ich mir erstmal die 32bit-Variante... als LiveSystem... 
<Pilatus> okay k1l sry
<BigKing> mal grundsätzlich gefragt... man kann ein 32bit-System nicht auf 64bit upgraden? Macht ja eigentlich auch kaum Sinn, es sei denn, die Hardware würde getauscht, oder versteh ich das falsch?
<k1l> BigKing: genau. upgraden geht da nicht
<BigKing> ok, dann hab ich es richtig verstanden. werde mir eine 32bit-Version als LiveStick machen. Danke allesamt für die Antworten
<BigKing> Schönen Abend noch
<Minipluto> rretzbach: super das freut mich
<NoxiFoxi> rretzbach: hast du schon ne antwort auf deine frage?
<rretzbach> NoxiFoxi, Ja danke, habe Main Menu genommen und mir eine .desktop Datei erzeugt. Ging sehr gut.
<NoxiFoxi> hättest du auch über alacarte lösen können
<NoxiFoxi> wenn du es nicht damit gemacht hast ;)
<rretzbach> Die Suche nach "alacarte" im Software-Center ergab Main Menu.
<NoxiFoxi> heißt bei mir Hauptmenü, wenns im dash drin ist ^^
<bullgard6> Sollte ich die Partitionen einer externen USB-Festplatte mit den Eigentümern root/root oder user/user versehen? 
<comm_a_nder> bullgard6: was für ein dateisystem?
<bullgard6> ext3
<comm_a_nder> prinzipiell würde ich root:root mit 1777 empfehlen
<bullgard6> comm_a_nder: Ich sehe gerade, eine Partition habe ich mit ext4 formatiert. Aber das ändert ja wohl nichts an Deiner Empfehlung?
<comm_a_nder> bullgard6: genau
<bullgard6> ok
<nevchen> nabend
<derda> hi
<nevchen> hi
<derda> hmm.. ich hab xubuntu (hab die version nicht mehr genau im kopf, ist wohl lts)... jetzt komm ich da nicht mehr bis zum login... steht da nur noch, nachdem grub kam, das logo von xubuntu und weiter komm ich nicht mehr
<derda> in welchen logs oder so muesste ich schauen, ob das problem zu sehen?
<bekks> esc drücken während Du das Logo siehst.
<bekks> Dann siehst Du, was in der Konsole passiert.
<derda> ach, stimmt, danke... hast du sonst noch einen tipp?
<bekks> Dazu müssten wir erstmal wissen, was da wirklich passiert.
<derda> ok, bringts jetzt noch was, wenn ich eine datensicherung mache?
<bekks> Und vor allem, was Du getan hast, bevor das Problem auftrat.
<bekks> Mit einer Datensicherung sicherst Du deine Daten.
<derda> also machen? ;)
<bekks> Um Deine Daten zu sichern, natürlich.
<derda> bis gleich
<derda> bekks: hmm... ich weiss nicht wieso, aber jetzt hat es alles ganz normal gestartet und konnte mich einloggen...
<ben1u> Wie kann ich per ssh aus der Ferne herausfinden ob gerade jemand am PC sitzt und die Maus benutzt hat?
<ben1u> s/benutzt hat/benutzt
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-07
<bullgard4> Welches Programm legt das Verzeichnis /media/sicherung/ an. (Bei mir ist es leer.) Ich frage, weil ich Schwierigkeiten beim Backup habe.
<bullgard4> s/an./an?/
<geser> ben1u: über "w" kannst du schauen ob jemand eingeloggt ist und über "xinput --query-state" die Maus "auslesen" (mit xinput --list die richtige Device-ID ermitteln)
<apollo13> bullgard4: *sigh* das hast du maximal selbst angelegt
<apollo13> sonst ist mkdir einer der üblichen verdächtigen
<apollo13> kopf -> wand
<koegs> "den sie wussten nicht was sie tun"
<koegs> *denn
<bullgard4> apollo13: oO! Ich habe es nicht selbst angelegt. Wenn Du ins WWW guckst, dann siehst Du, daß es auch bei anderen leuten existiert.
<apollo13> freut mich für dich, hier existiert es auch, weil /media/sicherung im deutschsprachigen raum üblich ist und es viele leute anlegen…
<apollo13> aber da man es mit mkdir, nautilus, duplicity, robocopy, scp, rdiff-backup, dolphin, … anlegen kann ist die frage leicht doof
<apollo13> vlt hast ja http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/homeverzeichnis-per-script-sichern/#post-3371622 ausgeführt *rennt*
<kubine> Title: Homeverzeichnis per script sichern › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> apollo13: Spaßvogel!
<apollo13> nein, komplett ernst gemeint
<apollo13> wie wärs wenn du das problem beschreibst anstatt metafragen zu irgendwas anderem zu stellen?
<bullgard4> apollo13: "Welches Programm legt das Verzeichnis /media/sicherung/ an?" ist keine Metafrage.
<apollo13> von mir aus, aber du fragst um das problem herum anstatt dein problem zu beschreiben
<bullgard4> apollo13: Mein Problem ist zu komplex, um es im IRC zu beschreiben. Deshalb zerlege ich es in einzelne Portionen. Das nennt man "analytisches Vorgehen". 
<apollo13> bullgard4: dein analytisches vorgehen in diesem channel bis jetzt (die letzten wochen/monate) zeigte aber zumeist deutlich dass dein analytisches vorgehen nicht sehr zielführend war
<apollo13> eg als beispiel die frage: "wie heißt gnome-control-blabla in ubuntu 12.04" anstatt der frage: "wie stelle ich die bildschirmhelligkeit um" (das war im grunde eine frage von dir die durch weniger analytik deiner seite viel schneller beantwortet gewesen wäre)
<koegs> vor allem sollte er doch tunlichst selber am besten wissen mit welchem Programm er sein Backup anlegt und ob es den Ordner angelegt hat :D
<apollo13> im jetzigen fall vlt zielführender: ich verwende programm xyz um eine sicherung zu erstellen (ubuntu 12.0x), dabei bekomme ich folgenden fehler: …
<hardcore_> moin
<betz0r> ich habe ein PDF mit diversen platzhaltern und dieses aufgefüllt, als kopie gespeichert. wenn ich nun das pdf mit evince wieder öffne (damit wurden auch die inhalte eingepflegt) sehe ich wieder nur die platzhalertexte, wenn ich jedoch in das jeweilige feld klicke, sehe ich den von mir eingetragenen inhalt. beim drucken das gleiche. wie bekomme ich nun den inhalt wieder "in den vordergrund"?
<bullgard4> Ich habe einen MySQL-Dump erzeugt mittels mysqldump. Der Dateiname ist 20120807. Wie stellt man daraus die MySQL-Datenbank wieder her? refman-5.5-en.a4.pdf schweigt dazu in Abschnitt "mysqldump". 
<bullgard4> vorzugsweise mittels phpmyAdmin.
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard4: cat dumpfile | mysql -u root -p
<bullgard4> MasterOfDisaster: Muß ich gleich einmal probieren.
<sysdef> bullgard4: mysql -u root -p < dumpfile
<sysdef> cat ist keine gute idee
<MasterOfDisaster> sysdef: was kostet die welt, das cat könn ma uns auch noch leisten
<bullgard4> MasterOfDisaster, sysdef: Das hat geklappt. --  Vielen Dank! 
<MasterOfDisaster> bitte sehr
<mat619> Tag zusammen! Hab hier auf der arbeit grad folgende Aufgabe bekommen: Für Gäste soll ein Laptop bereitgestellt werden, der Host einer Windows VM sein soll (damit das Windows für Gäste nach jeder Benutzung auf 0 gesetzt werden kann). Ich hatte nun überlegt dies mittels einer ubuntu-installation zu realisieren, da VMWare ESXi auf der hardware nicht läuft
<koegs> mat619: warum so kompliziert, warum nicht einfach den Gäste-Account von Ubuntu nutzen?
<mat619> koegs: weil die gäste windows-software nutzen müssen.
<mat619> frage mich gerade nur, was wohl die beste vorgehensweise wäre: ubuntu server + x + minimaler window manager + virtualbox, oder lieber auf einem desktop ubuntu aufbauen, autologin, autostart der VM im vollbildmodus? sollte möglichst idiotensicher sein, aber noch administrierbar (virtualbox GUI - vboxmanage per remote kommt nicht in frage, da auch laien die VM zurücksetzen können sollen)
<koegs> mat619: nimm eine der sparmsamen desktop-ubuntus, ist am ende einfacher als alles selber dranzufrickeln
<comm_a_nder> mit kvm und virsh bräuchte man noch nicht mal x
<LetoThe2nd> + autologin + start einer kleinen customanwendung, die zwei buttons hat: reset und start windows. und die machen das dann. fertig.
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: DAS ist eine gute idee. zwei solche buttons wären mit abstand das idiotensicherste überhaupt :D
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: und das auf basis der idee von comm_a_nder? mit kvm hab ich mich noch nie befasst und virsh sagt mir spontan gar nichts
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: ich hab nur gute ideen. ist ne genetisch bedingte sache.
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: schau dir quickly an, dann kannst du das ding super einfach in python basteln. und unterm strich sind dahinter dann ja nur einmal ein vboxcontrol und ein vboxmanage aufruf.
<comm_a_nder> mat619: man sollte übrigens nicht vergessen, dass man die windows-maschine auch ab-und zu mal updaten will, ohne dass das update durch den reset beim neutstart wieder zurückgesetzt wird …
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: danke für den tipp, stimmt schon, ist dank der vbox-tools ja eigentlich nix kompliziertes
<mat619> comm_a_nder: die darf einfach nicht updaten. fertig. :P
<mat619> comm_a_nder: das ding soll primär nur für präsentationen und bisschen browsing dienen. solang nicht major changes anstehen (neue flashversion, auf die plötzlich alle springen, oder neues office o. ä.) bleibt der snapshot einfach gleich und gut
<comm_a_nder> wenn du dich mit vmware auskennst, bleib dabei, wenn du was neues lernen willst (und auch die zeit für hast) schau dir kvm an
<mat619> comm_a_nder: primär kenn ich mich mit virtualbox aus, mit vmware schon weniger, und mit kvm überhaupt nicht
<comm_a_nder> ähh schuldigung, meinte auch virtualbox
<mat619> comm_a_nder: k, dann bleib ich echt bei vbox. warum auch net, erfüllt diesen zweck ja ganz gut
<mat619> was meint ihr worauf ich aufsetzen sollte? xubuntu, lubuntu...?
<mat619> gerade in hinblick auf autologin, möglichstes runterstrippen des desktops und autostart?
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: wenn du weniger zeit hast, lubuntu und einfach das ganze zeug ignorieren. wenn du mehr zeit hast, ein minimal, dann x und einen minimalen wm nachziehen, dann weitersehen.
<comm_a_nder> eigentlich braucht er ja noch nichtmal nen wm
<mat619> comm_a_nder: hm ja evtl. doch. das ist ja das blöde an virtualbox, die management GUI und die VM laufen ja in separaten fenstern
<LetoThe2nd> halt irgendwas das das start-tool + dann das vm-window auf den bildschirm bringt.
<mat619> comm_a_nder: sonst bleibts schlecht für laien handlebar
<mat619> --sry muss afk
<comm_a_nder> ajo
<ben1u> Hallo, ich würde gerne per ssh sehen ob jemand am anderem Ende die Maus benutzt. Das geht mit xinput oder? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410042/
<kubine> Title: xinput --list --long › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> ahh, ich hab's: watch xinput query-state 10
<ben1u> :-)
<geser> ben1u: hoffentlich sitzt da nicht jemand, der gerade einen vim oder emacs verwendet und ohne Maus auskommt :)
<ben1u> hehe, 100% nicht :D
<dAnjou> geser: selbst dann wird die maus aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach mal bewegt ;)
<Dominik> hallo
<Dominik> ich hab ein problem mit dem sound:
<Dominik> mit den kopfhörern bei voller lautstärke ist die qualität fantastisch, aber mit den im laptop eingebauten lautsprechern klingt alles. als ob es virbrieren würde
<Dominik> bei windows ist die qualität der lautsprecher deutlich besser bei selber lautstärke
<Dominik> an der soundkarte kann das nicht liegen oder ? sonst würde ja der sound beim kopfhörer auch betroffen sein oder?
<Dominik> der lautstärker vibriert auserdem viel stärker als bei windows(obwohl selbe lautstärke)
<Dominik> was könnte da schuld sein?
<k1l> Dominik: da die treiber unterschiedlich sind ist volle lautstärke nicht immer gleich volle lautstärke
<Dominik> das ist mir bekannt (ich nehme an du beziehst dich auf den vergleich windows linux?)
<k1l> ja
<Dominik> nein, ich habs getestet, die testlautstärke war gleichauf
<k1l> und vlt steuert der windows treiber ja speziell bei hoher laustärke die frequenzen anders an, sodass z.b. der bass was raus geht damit es nicht so verzerrt
<Dominik> außerdem hat es bei linux selbst bei deutlich leiserer wiedergabe stark vibriert (nur bei den lautsprechern)
<k1l> und bei laptop boxen ist da bei den linux jungs sicher auch die priorität auf exzellenten soound sehr niedrig. hauptsache es läuft
<Dominik> warum habe ich dann auf den kopfhörern so ausgezeichnete qualität? der treiber ist doch für beide (kopfhörer lautsprecher der selbe? oder differenziert der treiber hier?
<k1l> Dominik: nochmal: warscheinlich ist der spezielle treiber vom hersteller für win zugeschnitten für die boxen. entgegen der linux universaltreiber nicht
<Dominik> wird sich das bei den ubuntu oem geräten ändern?
<Dominik> wird da wirklich alles funktionieren?
<Dominik> von acpi über treiber etc.?
<k1l> Dominik: das kann ich nicht garantieren.
<Dominik> das wäre ja beschissen
<k1l> aber ich verstehe das problem da auch nicht wirklich. laptop boxen sind immer kack sound.
<k1l> und funktionieren tun sie ja
<k1l> Dominik: funktionieren im sinne von es geht tut es bei den lizensierten geräten
<k1l> ob die sound qualität aber dir passt ist ne ander frage
<LetoThe2nd> man kann halt mit frequenzprofilen und kompression etc. so spässchen wie gehäusevobration usw. unterdrücken/reduzieren. und wenn der hersteller solche tricks braucht, wird er sie vermutlich halt nur im windowstreiber pflegen.
<LetoThe2nd> der linuxtreiber dagegen wird vermutlich ein und das selbe signal ungefiltert auf den kopfhörer und auf die speaker legen. beim kopfhörer ist das ok, bei den speakern... naja.
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich ausdrücklich geraten)
<Dominik> okay danke für die erklärung
<Dominik> d.h. der soundkartentreiber ist eigentlich gut, es liegt halt daran ob das wiedergabegerät auch alles umsetzen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich gibt es auch noch andere möglichkeiten - wie z.b. einen zweiten leistungsverstärker im speaker-kanal, der mit sondersignalen gesteuert werden muss, von denen der linux treiber nix weiss. und dann geht er halt vielleicht immer auf vollgas, oder immer auf ganz aus, oder oder oder.
<Dominik> werden die oem geräte auch universaltreiber benutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> Dominik: man sollte es so interpretieren: der treiber für den soundchip an und für sich ist ok und tut was er soll. welches drumherum der laptophersteller eingebaut hat, kann man nur raten. wenn mans nicht gerade reverse engineeren will, es nciht schon bekannt ist und der hersteller nicht mitmacht - dann leider verloren.
<k1l> Dominik: evtl musst du da für das boxen-signal noch hand anlegen was der windows treiber schon inkludiert hat. unter linux ist das aber meist ein universaltreiber wo die priorität auf "es funktioniert" liegt
<Dominik> wie würde man den da hand anlegen?
<Dominik> geht das über haupt ohne den source code zu verändern?
<k1l> evtl mit equilizern nachsteuern etc.
<Dominik> eine unabhängige frage hab ich noch: ich hab bei meinem wifi treiber folgende option eingestellt: iwlagn 11n_disable=1
<Dominik> dadurch krieg ich die doppelte anzahl an MB/s 
<Dominik> es funktioniert alles perfekt
<Dominik> hat diese option nachteile?
<dAnjou> sieht so aus, als ob das einfach nur N deaktiviert. dann wird halt nur b oder g benutzt
<Dominik> was ist der nachteil?
<dAnjou> bei mir wäre das sogar von vorteil, weil N bei mir gar nicht geht. ich krieg zwar ne IP, kann aber nirgendwohin. isn hässlicher bekannter bug.
<k1l> Dominik: der nachteil ist, dass man keinen n-speed haben kann
<dAnjou> Dominik: gibt keinen, wenn N für dich nich schneller is als B oder G
<Dominik> okay
<k1l> wenn man eh kein n hat/will ist doch alles gut
<Dominik> wieviel mb/s ist n speed?
<dAnjou> das sagt dir wikipedia
<Dominik> okay danke fürs beantworten meiner fragen
<Dominik> cu
<ben1u> wie kann ich dies abkürzen: (echo $'\a' && sleep 1 && echo $'\a' sleep 1 && echo $'\a' sleep 1 && echo $'\a' sleep 1 && echo $'\a') ?
<dAnjou> ben1u: #bash-de
<ben1u> ah, okay :)
<comm_a_nder> ben1u: for a in {1..4}; do echo $'\a'; sleep 1; done
<ben1u> danke comm_a_nder :)
<[Linuxfan]> ubuntu 10.04 rechts unten fehlt der lautsprecher  wie bekommt dann den wieder rein bei neustart ist der wieder weg 
<[Linuxfan]> gnome-panel lautsprecher verschwunden bei neustart,, weiss jemand rat das der wieder normal mit startet  
<subz3r0> [Linuxfan], rechte maustaste "add to panel"?
<subz3r0> oder das indicator applet hinzufügen
<[Linuxfan]> <subz3r0> und bei neustart ist der verschwunden 
<subz3r0> [Linuxfan], https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/118513
<kubine> Title: Question #118513 : Questions : “gnome-panel” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard6> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql-admin&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all: "Ihre Suche nach Paketen, deren Name mysql-admin enthält, in Suite(s) precise, allen Bereichen, und auf allen Architekturen: Leider ergab Ihre Suche kein Ergebnis." Das Paket gab es noch in Lucid. Was ist sein Nachfolger?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- mysql-admin (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> bullgard6, EOL?
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/121391/where-are-mysql-admin-and-query-browser-for-latest-version-ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: installation - Where are mysql-admin and query-browser for latest version Ubuntu 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> ist wohl nun in "mysql-workbench" enthalten
<jokrebel> bullgard6: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=mysql-workbench#
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- mysql-workbench (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> das weiss er schon jokrebel  ;)
<LupusE> hmm. kommt auf die anwendugn an. fuer viele riecht wohl mysql-client. die workbench ist etwas oversized.
<subz3r0> seit December 18, 2009 ist das EOL
<subz3r0> siehe auch: http://dev.mysql.com/support/eol-notice.html
<kubine> Title: MySQL :: MySQL Product Support EOL Announcements (at dev.mysql.com)
<MikatCan> serus
<MikatCan> mit welcher recht einfachen vorgehensweise ist es möglich einen Ordner dauerhaft auf dateien zu überwachen, und diese (sobald vorhanden) auf einen ftp Server zu laden und dann lokal zu löschen?
<dAnjou> recht einfach? nope
<sonotos> MikatCan: cron + bash
<subz3r0> sonotos, ich wollts grad schreiben =)
<dAnjou> MikatCan: ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify oder anderes zeugs wie https://github.com/mdipierro/workflow
<kubine> Title: inotify › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sonotos> subz3r0: jo drängte sich irgendwie auf
<subz3r0> zu diversen scripts in bash gibts zeig anleitungen, einfach mal suchen.
<subz3r0> zieg
<bullgard6> subz3r0, jokrebel: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort und Hilfe! 
<dAnjou> MikatCan: für welchen anwendungszweck willst du das?
<subz3r0> bullgard6, gern
<sonotos> klingt nach ner art upload proxy
<Speefak> moin moin hat jmd von euch erfahrung mit den webstick von aldi unter ubuntu 12.04 ? der fliegt alle paar minuten 
<Speefak> raus
<Speefak> hab bis heute morgen alles eingerichet, alles lief super und heute mittag wieder das totla chaos
<Speefak> nach 5-10 min ist der stick disconneced
<Speefak> nach 2-3 wiederverbindungen ist der stick im netzwerk manager nicht mehr auffindbar und ich muss das system neustarten
<MikatCan> es geht darum regelmäßig fertige Bilder zu einer Druckerei zu schicken. Bearbeitet wird an vielen rechnern und dann soll es von dem dateiserver hoch geladen werden
<MikatCan> recht einfach währe schön, da ich mich in dem bereich (automatisch startende Programme, batch dateien etc noch nicht besonders auskenne)
<MikatCan> sonotos so in etwa kann man das bezeichnen
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<eixV> Speefak: unter Ubuntu nicht, aber unter $weitverbreitetestsOS hat der mich auch mal erfreut ..., Land oder Stadt?
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, lt. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook#Bluetooth sollte mein bluetooth ohne weiteres funktionieren
<kubine> Title: AsusZenbook - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<WasserDragoon> habe alle updates installiert allerdings lässt sich bluetooth nicht anschalten
<WasserDragoon> wie kann ich bluetooth über die konsole anschalten um an mehr informationen zu kommen weshalb das nicht geht
<WasserDragoon> hcitool dev zeigt keine devices an
<LupusE> WasserDragoon: installier hcidump ... sieht du irgendwas im aether? ansonsten fehlt ein hardware schalter (ggf im bios?)
<LupusE> WasserDragoon: wenn doch, stelle sicher, das pagescan und inquirescan aktiv ist.
<WasserDragoon> habe mal rfkill unblock all ausgeführt
<LupusE> ('hciconfig' gibt sowas wie pagescan ind inquerescan aus ... setze piscan, dnan bist du auf der sicheren seite.)
<WasserDragoon> jetzt zeigt hcidump folgendes an: device: hci0 snap_len: 1028 filter: 0xffffffffffffffff
<WasserDragoon> hcitool dev zeigts nun auch an
<WasserDragoon> aktivieren kann ichs nun auch scheint behoben zu sein
<WasserDragoon> verstehen tu ichs aber nich wirklich
<LupusE> schau auf die scanmodes
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134732/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> ... vergiss nicht dabei ein glass wein nachzufuellen. das hilft im bluez stack.
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: ich trinke keinen wein ;-)
<LupusE> WasserDragoon: ich bin mir bewusst, das ich knapp 9 monate nicht heir war ... aber das ich keine links klicke ist noch aktuell.
<LupusE> ihks. sag nicht das ist ein broadcom chipset.
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: das ist ein mehrzeiliger paste, im thema wird darauf hingewiesen ein pastebin service zu nutzen
<LupusE> klar wird es das, aber 'UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN' reicht.
<LupusE> das es ein hciconfig ist, kann ich mir (nahc einer flasche wein) gerade noch vorstellen.
<LupusE> ps: montepulciano d'abruzzo ist gut. gerade von kaefer wein (MUC) sollte abe rnicht ueber 23°C haben.
<WasserDragoon> ich bin mehr der biertrinker
<LupusE> WasserDragoon: das waere offtopic (dammit, kein guiness/duckstein da.
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: und bei dir ises kein ot? ;-)
<LupusE> WasserDragoon: nein. sei tolleran zu alkoholikern.
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: na dann. is das auch ot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynzi5YFTA6c ?
<kubine> Title: Sheldon und Ubuntu - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: sorry du klickst ja keine links
<WasserDragoon> vergessen
<LupusE> passiert jeden beim ersten mal.
<jokrebel> Nu iss aber Gut! 
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: LupusE ist auch im Offtopic! Geh für sowas doch bitte auch rüber…
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: spaßbremse ;-) bin ja schon weg...
<LupusE> auf jedenfall ist das inquire scan das gruendliche (und akku fressende) scannen und das page scan das schauen was vorbei fliegt ... daher sollte imme rbeides aktiv sein, wnen du scannen willst von dem system aus.
<LupusE> jokrebel: nope. bin shcon wieder beim topic.
<LupusE> hciconfig piscan hci0 ... ist deine zeile.
<WasserDragoon> LupusE: trink noch nen gläschen wein mein bluetooth funktioniert doch schon ;-)
<LupusE> ... 
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Übrigens kann man in mehreren IRC-Kanälen auch  gleichzeitig sein ;-)
<rretzbach> Hi, ich habe dual monitor und neu geöffnete Fenster erscheinen komischerweise immer auf dem 2. Display. Kann man das einstellen?Ü
<NTQ> Hi Leute, ich hab hier auf einer externen mit truecrypt verschlüsselten Festplatte eigentlich schon seit langem ein Verzeichnis, das vorher mal eine Datei war. Durch irgendeinen Absturz kam es zu diesem Umstand. Dieses Verzeichnis enthält dann die Datei "?]?=?????Ù??", die sich nicht löschen lässt. fsck findet auch keine fehler.
<bullgard6> Wie kann man in tty1 das Eingeben des Pipe-Zeichens '|' simulieren?
<comm_a_nder> NTQ was genau heisst "sich nicht löschen lassen"?
<NTQ> moment
<NTQ> comm_a_nder: "rm: Entfernen von »\300]\377=\020\242\301\034\371Ù\267\343“ nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung"
<sdx23> bullgard6: echo '|' > /dev/tty1
<NTQ> comm_a_nder: also selbst mit sudo nicht
<comm_a_nder> hmmm wem gehört denn die datei? root?
<NTQ> comm_a_nder: und das obwohl die datei meinem aktuellen benutzer gehört
<comm_a_nder> ok
<NTQ> da ist halt irgendwas schief gegangen. eigentlich sollte der ordner ja auch kein ordner sein, sondern eine datei, ein video um genau zu sein
<bekks> NTQ: Hast du fsck -f benutzt oder nur fsck?
<bullgard6> sdx23: Das geht tatsächlich (nach 'sudo su')! --  Vielen Dank!
<NTQ> bekks: gute frage. den normalen check, den Truecrypt anbietet bei rechtsklick. das entschlüsselte device ist unter /dev/mapper/truecrypt10 zu finden. darauf müsste ich dann wohl fsck anwenden
<sdx23> bullgard6: von 'sudo su' ist abzuraten. Stattdessen 'sudo -i' oder -s; in dem Fall tut's auch tee.
<bekks> NTQ: fsck -f
<NTQ> bekks: kann man das auch checken lassen ohne was zu ändern?
<NTQ> so zum test?
<bekks> Das ist sinnfrei.
<NTQ> okay er will das eh nicht haben. es kommt immer nur die aufrufhilfe
<NTQ> moment
<bullgard6> sdx23: Danke!
<bekks> fsck -f ist auch kein vollständiger Befehl.
<bekks> Wichtig ist, dass du die Option -f benutzt. Und dass du fsck niemals auf ein mounted Dateisystem machst.
<NTQ> bekks: ach, jetzt geht es. wenn ich /dev/dm-0 schreibe. ich war vorher im verzeichnis /dev/ und hab nur ./dm-0 angegeben. das wollte fsck aber anscheinend nicht so.
<NTQ> jetzt scannt er irgendwas. er ist bei Durchgang 1
<bekks> Er scanned /dev/dm-0
<bekks> Und das Ding ist garantiert nicht mounted?
<NTQ> bekks: nein, ist es nicht. das kann man extra einstellen für solche zwecke
<NTQ> naja, dauert wohl noch ne zeit für so nen TB
<bekks> Ja.
<NTQ> und dann noch über USB ^^
<bekks> USB2?
<NTQ> ja
<dreamon_> ls -l /sys/bus/w1/devices/w1_bus_master1/ | grep 28- |sed -n 1'p'| awk '28' { print $2 } -> awk: cannot open { (No such file or directory) -> Kann es sein, das ich das nicht einfach an awk weitergeben kann?
<sdx23> dreamon_: Doch. Aber: You're doing it wrong.
<sdx23> Der ganze Aufruf sieht vermüllt aus, um genau zu sein. Was willst du da eigentlich tun?
<dreamon_> Nunja.. bis an die stelle wo awk kommt funktioniert es korrekt. Ich hab das ganze in einer Schleife laufen. 1 ersetzte ich durch eine Variable, die mir die Zeilen ausgibt die ich brauche. 
<dreamon_> Das awk soll mir nur den Wert in Zeile1 Spalte 2 ausgeben.
<sdx23> Bis an die Stelle, wo du awk verwendest, hast du schon zwei überflüssige Programmaufrufe. Ansich kann man das alles mit _einem_ sed/awk-Aufruf machen.
<dreamon_> Nunja. Er soll mir nur die Ausgaben anzeigen in denen 28- als Dateinamen drin steht holen. Dann möchte ich entscheiden welche Zeile mich Interessiert.
<dreamon_> Von der Zeile hätte ich dann gern die Spalte 2 in dem Fall wo 28 drin steht. 
<sdx23> ah, also soll dein awk da nur das zweite Feld ausgeben? Was macht dann die '28' da? Und: Es fehlt Quoting um die Klammern.
<dreamon_> Nunja. Der Wert in der Spalte 2 fängt immer mit 28- an.
<sdx23> Bei dem awk. Die hat da nichts verloren.
<dreamon_> ok. Was hats dann mit dem Quting zu run.. nur "awk { print $2 } meldet -> awk: line 2: missing } near end of file
<sdx23> Du übergibst awk gerade 4 Argumente: {, print, $2 und }. Das soll aber eines sein. '{ print $2 }'
<sdx23> alternativ, und schön hässlich: {\ print\ $2\ }
<sdx23> davon ab: cut -d' ' -f2 # tut das gleiche
<dreamon_> ls -l /sys/bus/w1/devices/w1_bus_master1/ | grep 28- |sed -n 1'p'| awk {\ print\ $2 } -> awk: line 2: missing } near end of file
<comm_a_nder> schreibs doch einfach in '' wie es sdx schon vorgemacht hat
<sdx23> Genau lesen. Genau tippen. Oder gleich Copypasten.
<comm_a_nder> abgesehen davon würde {\ print\ $2\ } eh nicht funktionieren
<dreamon_> Achso. Ich hab die '' überlesen.. sry 
<comm_a_nder> weil die bash dann daraus ein awk '{ print  }' machen würde
<sdx23> comm_a_nder: richtig, noch ein \ mehr. Davon ab ist hier ehh das genannte cut zu empfehlen.
<dreamon_> sdx23, Danke. Beides funktioniert. Das nochmal in '' zu nehmen. Nun darauf käme ich nie.
<comm_a_nder> nein, durch das awk könnte er sich imho das sed sparen
<comm_a_nder> aber 1 ziel -> tausend wege
<dreamon_> sdx23, Danke. Beides funktioniert. Das nochmal in '' zu nehmen. Nun darauf käme ich nie.
<bekks> ls -l | grep -c "28-" | awk '{ print $2; }'
<dreamon_> comm_a_nder, Will es ja selbst noch verstehen, was ich da anwende ;=
<sdx23> comm_a_nder: Sagte ich oben schon. Und das grep sowieso. Aber ich werde sicher nicht reverseengineeren, was er da eigentlich will.
<comm_a_nder> das will keiner, ausser dreamon_ :)
<dreamon_> comm_a_nder, Ich will eine Lösung, ob ich mir über die Schulter am Hintern kratze.. Wo ist das Problem. Solange die Arme lange genug sind ;)
<comm_a_nder> in deinem fall hast du eine kabel an einen besenstilgekelbt, den du über einen flaschenzug auf deinen rücken fallen lässt. es geht ist aber nicht sehr elegant
<comm_a_nder> kabel = gabel
<dreamon_> bekks, deine Lösung ging leider nicht.
<comm_a_nder> mein gott, ich glaube ich sollte langsamer schreiben
<bekks> "ging nicht" bedeutet?
<dreamon_> bekks, liefert keine Ausgabe.
<bekks> Hast Du das Verzeichnis auch angegeben?
<dreamon_> bekks, wenn das -c weg ist, dann kommt was. (ja habs das Verzeichnis eingefügt
<dreamon_> comm_a_nder, Na dann zeig mir mal wie du dich an meiner Stelle kratzen würdest. 
<bekks> -n statt -c
<dreamon_> comm_a_nder, Na dann zeig mir mal wie du dich an meiner Stelle kratzen würdest. 
<dreamon_> ups doppelt (war keine Absicht.)
<dreamon_> bekks, Im Prinzip richtig. Nur möchte ich ja gezielt eine Zeile meiner wahl (daher das sed -n 1'p') das 1 ersetze ich durch eine beliebige Zahl .. und bekomme den Wert dieser Spalte
 * jokrebel will jetzt da dann doch mal zwischendurch den eigentlichen Ubuntu-bezug wissen.
<bekks> Das ganze geht auch mit einem einzigen awk-Aufruf, ohne grep.
<bekks> Wie, das steht in: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-part-one/
<kubine> Title: Famous Awk One-Liners Explained, Part I: File Spacing, Numbering and Calculations - good coders code, great reuse (at www.catonmat.net)
<dreamon_> Ich geh mal nach offline rüber. Bevor der "jokrebel" mir die Rote Zunge zeigt. Ich danke Euch soweit erstmal. bekks ich schaus mir an. Aber das awk bringt mich ordentlich ins schwitzen.
<rretzbach> dreamon_, awk ist für Leute, denen die Fantasie fehlt, dasselbe in sed zu erreichen :\
<dreamon_> rretzbach, Geh nach offtopic, sonst kriegst du den Frack voll.. (so wie ich) ;) 
<rretzbach> Oh, alles klar, mache ich.
<bekks> dreamon_: DU warst es, der gesagt hat, dass es OT sei. Also ist das Thema damit durch.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ist ja schon gut. Ich bin jetzt dann 14Tage im Urlaub. Da wirds dann auch leichter..  wirst sehen.
<newbe27> hi leute
<newbe27> wer kann mir erklären wie ich ubuntu neben windows 7 installiere?
<bekks> !dualboot > newbe27 
<kubine> newbe27: Informationen zu Dualboot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<newbe27> wubi hab ich schon probiert..dann findet er folende Datei nicht: "ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr"
<newbe27> eine Lösung für das problem habe ich bisher nicht wirklich gefunden
<bekks> wubi ist furchtbar.
<newbe27> installation vom stick ging auch nicht weil er windows danach nicht mehr booten kann
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<bekks> Du musst den Artikel lesen, und grub danach so konfigurieren, dass du beides booten kannst.
<bekks> Ist alles in dem Artikel beschrieben.
<newbe27> ok danke ich les mich mal durch
<newbe27> macht es einen unterschied wenn ich beide OS nicht auf der selben platte habe, sondern win 7 auf einer HDD und Ubuntu auf einer SSD?
<beaver74> newbe27, macht es nicht, der GRUB muss entsprechend konfiguriert und auf der ersten Platte im MBR liegen
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-08
<NTQ> bekks: moin. ich hab ja gestern meine platte gescannt mit fsck -f, aber es hat keine Fehler gefunden und die nicht-löschbare datei ist immer noch da.
<koegs> NTQ: mal stupide mit sudo den mc gestartet und dort versuch mit F8 zu löschen?
<NTQ> koegs: den mc?
<koegs> mc = midnight commander
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Midnight_Commander
<kubine> Title: Midnight Commander › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lente> Hallo liebes Ubuntu-Support Team. Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04 auf meinem Lenovo Ideapad Z570 M556WGE. Mein Desktopenvironment ist gnome-shell. Leider friert die Oberfläche ein oder es gibt kernelpanics, wenn ich einen Kernel verschieden von 3.0.0-17-generic verwende. Was kann ich tun, um herauszufinden, was den Fehler verursacht?
<koegs> lente: wie hast du denn den 3.0er Kernel in die 12.04 eingebracht?
<lente> Ich habe von einen distupgrade von 11.10 auf 12.04 gemacht.
<koegs> der aktuelle Kernel in 12.04 ist aber der 3.2er Kernel, genauer 3.2.0-27
<lente> Ich weiß. Dieser ruft beim Start eine kernelpanic hervor.
<lente> Andere Kernelversionen, die nach dem Start der gnome-shell oft einzufrieren scheinen sind die 3.2.0-*-generic Versionen, mit * = 23, ... ,26.
<lente> Irgendeine Idee wie ich meine Problem lösen kann?
<dAnjou> lente: die letzten dutzend leute, die inzwischen in den channel kamen, kennen's ja nichtmal
<sdx23> Welches Problem, der alte Kernel tut doch?
<lente> sdx23:Ich will wissen, was den Fehler verursacht, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das anstellen kann.
<sdx23> lente: Im einfachsten Falle googeln. Im komplizierteren: Kernellogs und dumps lesen, irgend Optionen zum Debugging finden, dazu ggf. Kernel selbst kompilieren usw. usf.
<lente> sdx: googln war erfolglos. Irgendwelche Tipps zum zweiten Ansatz? Bis jetzt schreibe ich wissenschaftliche Programme in C oder C++. Mit Systemnaher Programmierung kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich aus, ich habe allerdings mal mit Sockets und Threads experimentiert. Debuggen kann ich auch ein wenig.
<k1l_> lente: du könntest dir mal die logs angucken was vor dem kernelpanik passiert oder was sie auslöst
<lente> Bis jetzt habe ich nur meine eigenen Programme debugt. Wie gehe ich methodisch vor wenn ich Fehler in meinem System finden möchte?
<k1l_> nachdem die kernelpanik aufgetreten ist in die logs in /var/log gucken und schauen ob da was vermeldet ist.
<k1l_> !logdateien > lente 
<kubine> lente: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<beaver74> lente, ich würde mir erst mal die logs ansehen.. ~/.xsession-errors , /var/log//Xorg.0.log , var/log/kern.log , /var/log/syslog .. achte da auf die timestamps, versuche den Fehler zu reproduzieren, achte auf die Uhrzeit
<k1l_> es geht jetzt erstmal darum die fehlerquelle einzukreisen. das kann ja bisher alles mögliche sein
<lente> Gibt es Logs, die beim Neustart überschrieben werden? Das heißt, muss ich gewisse (alten) Logs sichern, um sie nach dem Reproduzieren eines Fehlers noch einsehen zu können?
<k1l_> beim reboot werden die logs rotiert in /var/log
<beaver74> lente, sorge dafür das dein X-Server nicht automatisch mit gestartet wird, ansonsten wird die ~/.xsession-errors überschrieben
<k1l_> syslog wird dann zu syslog.0 benannt etc
<beaver74> glaube ich jedenfalls :)
<lente> Was muss ich tun, damit ein Service beim "normalen" Start nicht gestartet wird. (Z.B. lightdm)
<TheInfinity> lente: den service aus den rc ordnern (insb. rc2) rausholen
<TheInfinity> lente: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<kubine> Title: How-To: Managing services with update-rc.d | Debian/Ubuntu Tips & Tricks (at www.debuntu.org)
<Seymour> All: ich wioll nicht trollen, aber gibt es einen Kanal wie diesen hier, der aber Windows supportet?
<TheInfinity> Seymour: ##windows - ist allerdings englisch und der support ist beschissen. :)
<lente> Ich vertraue euch zwar, aber ich glaube, dass seit 12.04  Services nicht mehr durch auslesen der Ordner /etc/rc*.d/ gestartet werden.
<Seymour> all: der Windows-usende Freund will alle PDFs in einem Verzeichnis auswählen und per Drucken-Befehl im Kontextmenü ausdrucken
<Seymour> Klappe, wenn er nur zwei Dateien auswählt - klappt nicht, wenn er alle auswählt
<sdx23> !Dienste > lente 
<kubine> lente: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<Seymour> soweit ich das verstanden habe, fehlt dann einfach die Druckoption im Kontextmenü
<k1l_> !ot > Seymour 
<kubine> Seymour: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<lente> Ah ok...
<lente> Gut. Danke sehr. Sobald ich Zeit habe, werde ich mich in die vorgeschlagenen Themen einlesen und dann die Logs angehen. Bis bald.
<micw> hi
<micw> was muss man machen, damit alle installierten gnome themes auch in den einstellungen zur auswahl stehen? die dropdown enthält nur 5 oder 6 themes, obwohl jede menge in /usr/share/theme liegen (ich habe die enstsprechenden packages installiert)
<mat619> Tag! Arbeite gerade an meinem Partitionssetup für meine neue Installation. Aus Sicherheitsgründen (flags und masks in fstab) trenne ich weite Teile des /-Baums auf separate Partitionen auf, z. B. auch /tmp. Was meint ihr, wie groß sollte man /tmp heutzutage halten?
<mat619> Hatte schon auf meinem alten Workstation-Setup die Situation, dass software, die ein DVD image erstellt, in /tmp für ein solches keinen Platz mehr fand - 10 GB für potentielle doublelayer-experimente sollte ich also wohl auf alle fälle einplanen, nehme ich an.
<dadrc> Kommt extrem darauf an, was du vorhast
<mat619> Außerdem noch die leidige Größenfrage der Swap-Partition. Was muss ich bei einer 6 GB RAM workstation an swap spendieren?
<mat619> dadrc: VM testing, daten brennen, bisschen fileserving, bildbearbeitung...
<mat619> dadrc: wird meine adminkiste hier in der arbeit
<dadrc> Ein normales System packt wenig in /tmp, hab hier gerade 110kB belegt, also überleg, was da bei deiner Nutzung zusätzlich landen könnte und verdoppel das
<dadrc> Wär so mein Ansatz
<dadrc> Ansonsten, willst du Hibernate oder Sleep benutzen?
<mat619> dadrc: ich hab hier auch gerade nur 10 MB belegt, aber wenn solche brennsoftware o. ä., die mit vielen temporären daten jongliert, in /tmp schreiben will, kann es m. E. n. eben haarig werden
<mat619> dadrc: hibernate vielleicht, eher nicht, aber sleep definitiv ja
<dadrc> Dann >RAM offensichtlich, wenn du den Platz hast, würd ich einfach mal 12GB nehmen
<dadrc> Dann solltest du Ruhe haben
<mat619> dadrc: die HDD ist nicht die allergrößte (320 GB glaub ich? muss mal eben nachschauen, maschine wurde erst heute geliefert), von daher... hmmm, mal sehen. hast schon recht irgendwo, aber ärgert einen halt weil 95% der zeit sowieso kein swap gebraucht wird bei 6 GB RAM :D
<dadrc> Klar, nur für Sleep brauchst du halt mindestens Swap in der Größe des RAMs
<dadrc> Wenn dann noch was von vorher drin liegt...
<arealifestyle> libreoffice 3.6 ist rausgekommen. Bekommt 12.04 dieses update? Wie funktioniert es? Wird das neue Programm(libreoffice) zuerst getestet und dann freigegeben?
<LetoThe2nd> arealifestyle: eher unwahrscheinlich, dass das in die hauptrepos wandert. versionsupgrade (was das ja ist) werden nur in äusserst wenigen ausnahmefällen übernommen, und LO/OOo sind meines wissens nach nicht dabei.
<LetoThe2nd> arealifestyle: ich würde aber vermuten, dass es über die backports mittelfirstig zur verfügung stehen wird.
<arealifestyle> LetoThe2nd: vielen Dank! Habe erst seit kurzem Ubuntu (Die Update-Politik ist neu für mich)
<LetoThe2nd> arealifestyle: eigentlich ist die ganz einfach: versionsupgrades nur zu releasewechseln, bei freigegebenen releases nur noch security-bugfixes.
<LetoThe2nd> security- bzw. bugfixes.
<LupusE> hi
<tobias_> wolke
<jokrebel> tobias_: Wie bitte?
<||arifaX> Hi Leute, was kann das sein. hab mein noti per hdmi am fernseher, die auflösung sollte passen 1920x1080 aber der starter ist aus dem bild draussen, es fehlt oben und links ein stück
<p01nt3r> habe gerade den neuen treiber 295.71 für meine gtx 550 ti karte installiert. der monitor geht jetzt nach dem booten an,bleibt dann aber dunkel. wenn ich den X-Server aus dem failsafe-modus starte(also aus dem terminal), dann funktioniert der treiber. woran könnte das liegen?
<p01nt3r> achso ubuntu ist version 11.10.
<p01nt3r> die Xorg.0.log meldet nichts besonderes.
<p01nt3r> brb
<beaver74> ||arifaX, wird der DM auf dem Laptop selber korrekt ausgegeben?
<beaver74> ah.. ist ja schon weg
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<bullgard6> XChat zeigt in der 3. Zeile 12 kleine, fast quadratische Felder, beschriftet z. B."T","N","S". Wie heißen diese Felder? Welche Funktion haben sie? 
<sash_> bullgard6: Screenshot, bitte.
<_Phil_> hey .. 
<_Phil_> kann mir jemand verraten warum ich bei einem apt-get update  immer diese fehlermedlungen bekomme: http://pastebin.com/KQymwmyi
<_Phil_> und wie werde ich das los ?
<kubine> Title: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/pr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> _Phil_: weniger sinnfreie PPAs verwenden, und insbesondere sich an den Mint-Support wenden. Hier ist ein Ubuntu-Kanal.
<jokrebel> Konversation hat das auch. Dort nennt es sich "Schalte für Kanalmodi" - ist eigentlich für normale User uninterresant.
<leo_> hallo, ist jemand da der sich mit der 12.10 auskennt? ich hab ein problem mit gnome-shell seit einem update vor ein paar minuten
<jokrebel> leo_: 12.10 ist noch Alpha und wir, wenn dann in #ubuntu-de+1 supportet.
<leo_> ok danke, da werd ich mal rein schauen
<sams> Hi, wie fügt man über die shell mehrere zeilen text ans ende einer text datei ein ?
<eixV> % cat <<EOF >>foo.txt ?
<eixV> und dann in der letzten Zeile EOF eingeben
<eixV> sams:
<sams> eixV: danke wenn ich in der letrze zeile EOF eingeben kommt die Meldung "bash: fg: %: Kein solcher Job." und es wid nichts in foo.txt eingefügt
<sams> eixV: ich blödmann hab den befehl mit % zeichen eingefügt danke jetzt gehts
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-09
<mat619> Morgen! Frage: Habe hier gerade einen HP ML110 als Workstation aufgesetzt, und dessen Matrox G200 MGA G200EH Grafikchip wird nicht richtig unterstützt - laut Datenblatt sollte er 1920x1080 beherrschen, aber nur 1280x1024 stehen zur Auswahl.
<mat619> Was kann ich dagegen tun? Mit cvt eine neue Modeline berechnen, mit xrandr hinzufügen und auswählen hat nicht geklappt.
<apollo13> matrox lebt noch? oO
<mat619> apollo13: ja das hat mich auch gewundert!
<mat619> apollo13: leider offenbar schon *scnr*
<apollo13> hmm die haben komplett eigene chips oder kaufen die bei amd/nvidida ein?
<mat619> apollo13: sind wohl eigene. die g200 ist ja schon asbach uralt, vermute HP hat die mal irgendwann angekauft und verbaut die seither auf ihren servern. dafür tun's die dinger ja auch
<apollo13> ist xserver-xorg-video-mga installiert?
<apollo13> wenn nein, installieren und X neu starten
<mat619> jap, ist installiert
<apollo13> ist der treiber auch in verwendung?
<mat619> wie bekomm ich das raus?
<apollo13> im xorg logfile nachlesen
<apollo13> dort auch nach eventuellen warnings und errors schaun
<mat619> ok - MGA ist in verwendung, keine warnings, keine errors
<mat619> was auch tierisch nervt, ist dass der mauszeiger flackert
<mat619> mir kommt's so vor als sei der matrox-treiber in X nicht so das wahre
<mat619> ich tendier ja fast dazu einfach für 30 öcken eine passiv gekühlte GF210 oder sowas in das ding zu stecken, kost' ja net die welt, aber würde den slot gerne nicht verbraten wenn's sich irgendwie anders lösen lassen würde
<koegs> mat619: ich würde den aufwand nicht betreiben, hab hier auch noch HP-Server mit G200, da brauch ich zum Glück keine Grafik
<koegs> eine einfache Recherche zeigt auch, dass alte Matrox-Grafikkarten in Linux ein Glücksspiel sind
<mat619> koegs: welchen aufwand? karte dazukaufen oder mit dem treiber kämpfen?
<apollo13> abgesehen davon, nen server als workstation?
<apollo13> ist das nicht etwas laut?
<mat619> koegs: das hab ich schon gelesen, ja - die G200 soll aber wohl noch unter den handzahmeren sein
<mat619> apollo13: nö, gar nicht. die ML110 sind low-end business teile zum betrieb in büroräumen. kaum lauter als ein normaler desktop, aber spottbillig
<mat619> apollo13: unter 500 EUR netto für sandybridge i7 leistung und 6 GB RAM
<koegs> davon ab würde ich die ganze Hardware-Diskussion hier gerne beenden, danke!
<mat619> ist doch eh schon alles gesagt. also tendenz geht zum vergessen der matrox, richtig? frage mich nur ob man die 1920x1080 nicht zumindest vorübergehend hinbekommt
<mat619> wenn sie es laut spec beherrscht, sollte man sie ja auch so ansteuern können - es sei denn der treiber gibt's schon gar nicht erst korrekt weiter
<mat619> hmmm... was wäre eigentlich, wenn ich den vesa-treiber verwende? ginge das ohne weiteres? habe hier eine info gefunden, dass der vesa-treiber teilweise besser als der für die MGAs geschriebene funkioniert
<sdx23> entsprechende Modeline generieren und hinzufügen. Kürzlich auch so für eine i855 gemacht; obwohl das dann geklappt hat, war es recht großer PITA und die Enderkenntnis lautet: Anderes System/Neue Grafikkarte verwenden.
<||arifaX> Ich hätte noch 2 kostenlose Eintrittskarten für www.campus-party.eu in Berlin vom 21. - 26. August (ohne Campingplatz). - Jemand Interesse?
<mat619> sdx23: war das erste, das ich probiert habe
<mat619> sdx23: frisst der treiber wohl nicht. daher die idee mit VESA
<sdx23> mat619: wie schon gesagt: Kauf dir ne neue Karte...
<mat619> sdx23: hab ich ja vor. geht nur nicht von einem tag auf'n anderen (firmengerät --> beschaffungsauftrag etc.), und der flackernde mauszeiger macht mich kirre.
<mat619> btw, allgemeine frage zu HP servern und ubuntu - weiß jemand, ob es eine software gibt, mit deren hilfe man die mainboardsensordaten (v.a. temperatur) auslesen kann? out of the box zumindest bei diesem hier wohl nicht.
<k1l_> mat619: lm_sensors?
<k1l_> !lm_sensors > mat619 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mat619> k1l_: *facepalm*, danke für den hinweis, das ist ja noch gar nicht installiert. kein wunder, dass sich hier nichts zeigt bzw. nur unfug (2 sensoren mit jeweils um die 8°C)
<||arifaX> mat619: ich habe mit etwas betagteren servern erfolg gehabt unter debian die kompletten hp-tools zu installieren inkl. system-management-homepage. dann kann die temperatur ausgelesen werden.
<mat619> ||arifaX: das geht? Oo  ich dachte die sind vorkompiliert für RHEL und suse?
<||arifaX> mat619: da gibt es dann hpasmcli. dort kann man dann mit show temp der cpus, io-zone, abmient und netzteil sehen.
<||arifaX> mat619: ja du hast recht, aber früher gab es unsupported auch debian pakete, hab die irgendwo gefunden gehabt per google
<||arifaX> aber von hp
<||arifaX> mat619: ich hab hier z.B. hpsmh_6.0.0-96_i386.deb, cpqacuxe_8.50-5.0.1-1_i386.deb, hpacucli_8.50-6.0.2-2_i386.deb, hp-health_8.5.0.1.2-1_i386.deb usw.
<mat619> ||arifaX: hm ob die wohl noch gehen, für ein aktuelles system? hab hier ein generation 7 gerät, also vom letzten jahr. fürchte da könnte sich zu viel geändert haben... naja, mal im hinterkopf behalten. danke für den tipp!
<||arifaX> mat619: ich hatte die teile damals von hier: https://h20392.www2.hp.com/portal/swdepot/displayProductInfo.do?productNumber=T8570AAE aber anscheinend braucht man da jetzt nen login
<mat619> ||arifaX: anhand der paketnamen von dir hab ich paar googletreffer von eventuellen mirrors gefundne
<mat619> ||arifaX: mal in einer ruhigen minute versuchen, die zu installieren... immerhin hab ich dank lmsensors jetzt zumindest mal die cpu core temperaturen
<||arifaX> mat619: für lenny gibt es sie noch, die könntest schon zum laufen kriegen. google mal nach "hpsmh debian"  - erster treffer
<mat619> so, nun muss ich aber erstmal mit xforcevesa neu booten, das geflacker hier macht mich wahnsinnig! zum teufel mit matrox, you have not been missed :P
<||arifaX> mat619: sehe gerade, bei mir laufen die problemlos unter squeeze auf meinem hylafax-server
<mat619> danke für eure hilfe soweit, schaue später wohl nochmal rein - cya
<d0x> Hi, würde gerne in bash eine Varialbe z.B. $laenge in bash ausgeben. z.B. echo $laenge. Allerdings sollen mindestens 7 stellen benutzt werden. Die fehlenden sollen mit leerzeichen gefüllt werden. Wie macht man sowas am besten mit bash?
<d0x> Ah, ich kann printf benutzen
<k1l_> d0x: fragen zu bash direkt sind in #bash-de gut aufgehoben
<d0x> k1l_: danke dir
<bullgard6> Ist das nicht schön? '~$ aptitude why tasksel; i   tasksel      Hängt ab von tasksel-data; i A tasksel-data Hängt ab von tasksel.' '~$ aptitude why tasksel-data;  tasksel Hängt ab von tasksel-data.'
<sdx23> Das liefert nur nicht immer den korrekten Grund, aber ja.
<Loetmichel> *aaaaaaahh* 400 rechne5 getestet... 2te wechselplatte platt... wd5000aakx   "read element failure"  DAS kann ja heiter werden!
<Loetmichel> ups falscher chan
<bullgard6> Welche Funktion haben  die 9 kleinen, fast quadratischen Schaltflächen "T", "N", "S" usw. in der dritten Zeile von XChat? http://de.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfotovom2012-08-08213430.php" target="_blank" title="XChat-Kopfzeilen"><img src="http://de.zimagez.com/miniature/bildschirmfotovom2012-08-08213430.png
<kubine> Title: Xchat-Kopfzeilen Auf ZimageZ veröffentlicht von bullgard4 (at de.zimagez.com)
<k1l_> bullgard6: das sind die modusknöpfe
<k1l_> siehe menü- ansicht- modusknöpfe
<sdx23> siehe mitunter die Antwort, die dir jokrebel vor 15h schon gab.
<LinuxFan> ubuntu 10.04 alles was man öffnet , öffnet sich oben links oder unten rechts . kann man das so machen das alles in der mitte öffnet vom bildschirm
<bullgard6> k1l_: Danke!
<beaver74> LinuxFan, bei kwin und openbox lässt sich das einstellen.. würde mich wundern wenn es bei dir nicht auch möglich sein sollte
<beaver74> LinuxFan, 'gnome fenster arrangement OR placement'
<beaver74> fenster durch window tauschen
<shuerhaaken> hallo! Was verwendet ein Standard-Ubuntu für thumbnailing? Ich hab nach "org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1" in den dbus service Dateien gesucht, gibts aber nicht. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<hardcore> re
<Linows> Hi, ich starte eine VMWARE VM via Shell mit vmware -x /var/lib/vmware/virtual "/home/xxx/vmware/Windows 7/Windows 7.vmx" wie kann ich jetzt zusätzlich noch sagen das die VM auf dem zweiten Display starten soll?
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen.
<fachher> Habe ein Problem mit meinem Computer. Tastatur und Maus sind erst 2-3 Minuten nach dem hochfahren verfügbar
<fachher> Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 installiert.
<dAnjou> fachher: meinste nich, dass noch angaben zu maus und tastatur hilfreich sind?
<fachher> mache ich gerade
<subz3r0> usb, pci
<subz3r0> ehrm ps2...
<dAnjou> fachher: darfste nächstes mal auch alles in einen post packen ;)
<subz3r0> für weitere hilfe kannste mal den output von "dmesg" und "lsusb" in pastebins packen
<fachher> Mainboard: ASUS P5KC
<fachher> Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT
<fachher> Mouse: Logitech M100
<fachher> Tastatur: Cherry G230
<subz3r0> stop
<subz3r0> !paste > fachher 
<kubine> fachher: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<fachher> dmesg ausgabe http://pastebin.com/JLvcz2dS
<kubine> Title: Foobar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> fachher: viel interessanter ist ja die technologie, die maus und tastatur nutzen, um zum rechner zu sprechen .. usb, bluetooth, funk?
<dAnjou> ich guck ja jetz nich die modelle nach
<fachher> Beides Kabelgebunden
<fachher> Also kein schnick schnack
<subz3r0> ps2? usb?
<fachher> Per USB
<fachher> W-LAN funktioniert auch nicht.
<fachher> Aber das ist ein anderes Thema
<fachher> Welches ich glaube ich hin kriege
<subz3r0> eine baustelle nach der anderen bitte
<fachher> Jap
<subz3r0> output von lsusb bitte auch noch
<fachher> http://pastebin.com/yph99c4k
<kubine> Title: lsusb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> hast du an den energiesparmodie was eingestellt?
<fachher> Nein
<fachher> Sorry das es immer ein bisschen dauert. Muss die Daten immer per USB Stick von einem auf den anderen Rechner ziehen
<subz3r0> Hast du mal die USB Ports gewechselt?
<fachher> Ja
<subz3r0> in manchen BIOS kann man einstellen was zu erst checked werden soll. also welches eingabegerät. würde das als nächstes mal checken
<subz3r0> die maus sollte out of the box rennen. kumpel hat die gleiche. läuft auch unter 12.04 bei ihm
<fachher> Hmm das ist ganz komisch
<fachher> Ich komme zum Desktop
<fachher> Nach ca 2 Min, kann ich die Maus bewegen, aber nicht die Tastatur bedienen
<fachher> Nach weiteren 1-2 Min
<fachher> Dann auch die tastatur
<subz3r0> kommst du denn ins bios?
<fachher> Ja
<fachher> Da kann ich rein
<fachher> Was soll ich da ändern
<subz3r0> kA welches bios das asus da hat. mal schauen nach usb geräten und init...
<subz3r0> "legacy usb"
<subz3r0> ausserdem kannst du auch die xorg.conf mal überprüfen
<fachher> Das ist alles was da drin steht
<fachher> Section "Device"
<fachher> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<fachher> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<fachher> EndSection
<fachher> bin gleich wieder hier
<fachher> So wieder da
<fachher> Haltet euch fest. Das Problem lag nicht im BIOS
<fachher> Es liegt an WLAN Stick
<fachher> Habe den jetzt mal rausgezogen
<fachher> Jetzt läuft es taddel los
<fachher> Vielleicht sollte ich doch erstmal das WLAN Problem beheben
<subz3r0> ohje =)
<subz3r0> was ist das denn für nen usbstick?
<fachher> TP-Link 821n
<fachher> Jetzt mal sehen, wie ich das ding installiert bekomme
<fachher> Kann mir einer sagen ob das hier richtig ist?
<fachher> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-n-aktivieren/2/#post-2826287
<kubine> Title: wlan n aktivieren › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> fachher, was funktioniert denn nicht mit dem stick?
<subz3r0> weil gerade in deinem lsusb output, war der nicht zu finden?!
<fachher> Super
<fachher> Der wird gar nicht erkannt
<fachher> Und ich kann folglich kein WLAN einrichten
<fachher> iwconfig
<fachher> lo        no wireless extensions.
<fachher> und ifconfig zeigt
<fachher> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:f6:52:11:18:61  
<fachher>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<fachher>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<fachher>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<fachher>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<fachher>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<fachher> Wunderbar. Alles funktioniert
<fachher> Super
<k1l> !paste > fachher 
<kubine> fachher: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l> fachher: bitte halte dich an die regeln, die für alle g elten
<fachher> k1l ist doch ein bot oder
<k1l> !bot > fachher 
<kubine> fachher: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<fachher> Okay
<fachher> Frage beantwortet
<fachher> Wieder was dazu gelernt
<k1l> zu deinem wlan problem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/TP-Link
<kubine> Title: TP-Link › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fachher> Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Tag. Ciao
<subz3r0> wenn du alles funktioniert, viel spass mit deinem system :)
<subz3r0> nu
<fachher> subz3r0, danke dir
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<benste> Beim einrichten von aqbanking_hbci mit chipcard in gnucash bekomme ich nach der frage nach der karte einen error -96  "error checking chipcard" maybe libchipcard or it's plugins are not installed - obwohl es installiert ist und der cardreader mit pcsc_scan funktioniert - hat jemand ne idee - bzw. infos wie ich debug informationen dazu bekommen kann
<Ilian> Hallo, habe Probleme ein GPS per USB an meinem Notebook zum laufen zu bekommen. Kennt jemand ein gutes Howto zum Thema. Das Ubuntu-Wiki bringt mir nicht die nötige Klarheit. Eine Suchmaschine meiner Wahl zeigte mir auch nur links die über bluetooth laufen. lsusb zeigt mir das Gerät leider nicht an, es sollte jedoch funktionstüchtig sein. 
<magerquark> welche gps maus hast du denn?
<Ilian> http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/iternet/product-detailohJxWSnjYELC/China-High-Sensitivity-Bluetooth-GPS-Receiver-iBlue-PS-3200-.html
<kubine> Title: High Sensitivity Bluetooth GPS Receiver (iBlue PS-3200) - China GPS,Bluetooth,Navigator in GPS (at www.made-in-china.com)
<magerquark> Ilian, der gps-receiver verbindet sich mittels bluetooth mit deinem rechner
<magerquark> da bringt lsusb nichts
<Ilian> hat aber auch einen USB-Port
<magerquark> der usb-port ist nach der beschreibung nur zum laden gedacht
<Ilian> Ich bin der Meinung ihn unter Windows schon über diesen Port laufen gelassen zu haben. 
<magerquark> dann wirst du schon recht haben
<ben1u> iwie habe ich nen hänger.. wo kann ich in Weechat einstellen, dass er mich beim start direkt mit einem Chatserver durch ein Plugin verbindet und gleichzeitig einen Raum betritt?
<ben1u> oder wie kann ich unter alias mehrere Befehle definieren?
<ben1u> zu einem einzigen
<Ilian> magerquark: any ideas? Könnte es sein… bzw. ich vermute, es könnte normal sein, dass das GPS mit lsusb nicht angezeigt wird?
<OlMightyG> hallo leute!
<koegs> Ilian: du könntest direkt nach dem einstecken per USB schauen ob dmesg irgendwelche meldungen ausgibt
<magerquark> Ilian, normalerweise müssten alle geräte mittles lsusb angeziegt werden
<OlMightyG> gibt es ein programm, was ähnlich dem gnu privacy assistant arbeitet? hab seahorse mal getestet, aber finde keine option um eine ganze datei zu verschlüsseln...
<magerquark> Ilian, hast du mal bluetooth beim laptop aktiviert?
<Ilian> Hat kein Bluetooth und eigentlich wollte ich nicht extra nen dongle und so …
<magerquark> Ilian, du hast es anscheinend schon mittles usb hinbekommen, ich hab die gps-maus nicht, laut den berichten verbindet sie sich mittels bluetooth
<magerquark> und usb ist nur zum laden da, aber du musst das besser wissen
<koegs> Ilian: wie gesagt, mit dmesg schauen, wenn sich das gerät da nicht ordentlich meldet, kannst du es vergessen
<magerquark> man findet auch recht wenig auf google dazu
<ben1u> OlMightyG: das verschlüsseln machst du per Konsole oder per rechtsklick in Nautilus dem Dateimanager.
<OlMightyG> anders gefragt: kennt wer ein pgp programm zum verschlüsseln mit dateimanager?
<OlMightyG> ben1u: ja, habs grad herausgefunden. gibts keine separate lösung?
<ben1u> also ich kenne es nur so: aus nautilus heraus oder eben per Konsole.. bin aber ganz Ohr ob es noch andere Gui Programme können.
<Ilian> also im kern.log kommt im sekundentakt die Meldung usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and adress X
<Ilian> Wobei sich X im Sekundentakt um eins erhöht.
<OlMightyG> ben1u: gpa kanns, gibts aber nicht mehr für precise lt. wiki. naja gut, ist egal, habs jtzt so eingerichtet, müssen sich die leute umgewöhnen. ist ja auch nicht schlimm
<OlMightyG> kann mit wer helben beim einrichten einer fußtaste? ist ein usb gerät. mit 3 tasten, die ich gerne per global hotkey zur steuerung des players einsetzen möchte
<Dracos-Carazza> hmm jemand ne idee warum nen tool, welches auf nem server installiert ist und via ssh -Y auf meinen X geforwarded wird (default 12.04 installation), sich anders verhält als wenn ich es auf nen windows mit xming forwarde?
<Dracos-Carazza> das komishce ist, dass das tool (eclipse basierend) unter linux probleme beim ausführen hat unter windows aber nicht
<Dracos-Carazza> normal dürfte der client bei nem forward durch ssh -Y egal sein
<Dracos-Carazza> (solange auf dem was X11 ähnliches läuft)
<Ilian> dmesg sagt auch usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and adress X zusätzlich usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62    Was sagt mir das?
<k1l> das das nicht klappt mit dem usb Ilian 
<k1l> der versucht das zu initialisieren aber das klappt nicht. kannst mal an einem anderen usb-port versuchen
<Ilian> gleiches ergebnis, nur andere address. hmm muss ich wohl doch mal den bluetooth-dongle suchen. 
<subz3r0> ebay. miniadapter ~5 euro :)
<Ilian> subz3r0 ja aber dann läuft das ding über den eingebauten akku. Wär schöner wenn er sich den Strom vom Notebook holen würde. Das ist aber eher off-topic.
<subz3r0> query..
<Ilian> Ok, habe gerade meinen Belkin-Bluetooth-dongle gefunden. Kann weiter gehen. Mal sehen wie das funktioniert. #gps
<Fuchs> (IRC ist nicht twitter) 
<k1l> Ilian: du kannst den gps dongle ja in den usb stecken zum laden. nur wird die datenübertragung wohl nicht klappen. pairen dann ganz normal über bluetooth z.b. den indicator im systray
<Ilian> Fuchs aber du wusstest gleich was gemeint war. ;-)
<Ilian> Fuchs und übersichtlicher wirds dadurch auch. Hätten hashtas hier nachteile?
<koegs> !ot > Ilian 
<kubine> Ilian: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Fuchs> Ja. #irgendwas ist ein Kanal, und der wird von den Clients als solcher interpretiert. 
<Fuchs> !irc > Ilian da kannst Du nachlesen
<kubine> Ilian da kannst Du nachlesen: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<Michi4300> Wenn man ein Programm mittels apt-get -purge entfernt, werden dann auch die Konfigurationsdateien und Ordner im Home-Verzeichnis gelöscht?
<dAnjou> nö
<dAnjou> davon weiß apt nix
<Michi4300> Das ist ärgerlich. Passiert ja denke ich öfters, dass man dort Leichen von Programmen rumliegen hat, welche nicht mehr installiert sind :(
<dAnjou> ok, kommt aufs paket an. wenn ein paket sachen ins HOME verzeichnis packt, nimmt es die beim entfernen auch wieder raus
<dAnjou> allerdings nicht, wenn das was drin geändert wurde
<dAnjou> Michi4300: die sachen im home-verzeichnis, werden in 99% aller fälle von den programmen selbst angelegt. deswegen kann apt die nich entfernen, weil es nich weiß, wo die sind.
<Michi4300> Verstehe :) trotzdem ärgerlich
<dAnjou> jo, das mit den konfigurationsdateien is schon ziemlich kacke, weil jeder sein eigenes ding macht
<dAnjou> aber das wird dann auch OT
<k1l> Michi4300: oftmals legen programme beim ersten start die ordner und dateien selber an. das ist dann unabhängig von der paketverwaltung
<k1l> andererseits kann man die ordner auch löschen (oder besser umbenennen) und das programm legt wieder blanko profile an
<Michi4300> Was heißt "OT"?
<subz3r0> OFF TOPIC
<Michi4300> ok :)
<[Linuxfan]> ubuntu virtuellen terminal schrift zu klein 
<black_> hi alle, wie kann ich den grubeintrag  "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" nachladen ohne das system neu starten zu müssen ?
<Fuchs> nicht. Es sei denn Du hast kexec, was Du vermutlich nicht hast. 
<Fuchs> je nach dem, wenn es als Modul gebaut ist, kannst Du aber die entsprechenden Module neu laden 
<black_> Fuchs, wie kann ich die module neu laden ?
<colttt> hallo in die runde.. ich hab ein Big-problem mit Ubuntu 12.04 lts.. und zwar bei der installation ->partitionierung dort möchte ich ein raid1 erstellen, wenn ich als partitionstyp RAID angebe kann ich nicht das Bootflag setzen und somit startet ubuntu nach der installation nicht
<Fuchs> via sudo modprobe -r <modulname>; sudo modprobe modulname option=wert 
<black_> okay Fuchs, danke erstmal ich versuch mich mal :)
<bekks> colttt: Seit 15 Jahren interessiert es kein Linux mehr, ob das Bootflag gesetzt ist oder nicht :)
<bekks> colttt: Verwendest du die alternate cd?
<colttt> ok, aber warum starter die kuste dann nicht?
<colttt> nee ganz normal runtergeladen ncihts mit alternate.. wieso?
<subz3r0> die alternate cd lädt man auch ganz normal runter ;)
<bekks> colttt: Mit der alternate installation cd kannst du sehr genau festlegen, was da getan werden soll.
<black_> Fuchs, modulname währe acpi ?
<Fuchs> acpi_backlight   
<colttt> ok ich hab jetzt aber nicht die alternate cd.. 
<colttt> soo warum bootet er jetzt nicht?
<beaver74> woher sollen wir das wissen? .. nimm die alternate-cd
<bekks> Ohne Fehlermeldungen können wir nur raten.
<colttt> tolle antwort^^
<beaver74> "soo warum bootet er jetzt nicht?" war auch keine wirklich "tolle" Frage
<black_> Fuchs, FATAL: Module acpi_backlight not found, bekomme ich nur O.o
<Fuchs> black_: kann gut sein, ja. In dem Fall willst Du wohl neu booten 
<black_> Fuchs, kann man das nicht selbst erstellen ?
<Fuchs> black_: nein
<[Linuxfan]> kennt sich jemand aus mit nivida version 96 grafik ist installiert aber nun geht der terminal oder gedit immer oben links auf bekommt man das auch wieder in der mitte auf ??
<Fuchs> black_: mit viel Glueck gibt es irgendwo in /proc oder /sys etwas, wo Du das nachtraeglich umstellen kannst
<Fuchs> black_: sonst -> reboot 
<Fuchs> [Linuxfan]: das macht nicht der Grafiktreiber, sondern Deine Fensterverwaltung
<black_> Fuchs, danke ich kuck ;)
<Fuchs> [Linuxfan]: ps aux | egrep "win|comp|meta|mut"   bitte, Ausgabe in einen Pastebin 
<colttt> kommt keine fehlermeldung..
<[Linuxfan]> Fuchs wenn ich die grafikkarte deinstalliere dann ist es wieder normal :(
<colttt> der findet anscheind nicht das device bzw den bootloader nicht
<Fuchs> [Linuxfan]: dann wird dann eine andere Fensterverwaltung verwendet, vermute ich 
<Fuchs> [Linuxfan]: die Ausgabe bitte. 
<colttt> hmm ok dann nicht.. dann wirds wohl doch wieder debian
<beaver74> colttt, dann wäre eine Möglichkeit /boot außerhalb eines RAID anzulegen und zur Sicherheit einfach ein weiteres /boot _nachträglich_ zu erstellen.. falls die eine Platee ausfällt könnte man dadurch recht einfach sein / vom RAID1 starten
<colttt> das ist ja von hinten in die Brust ins auge.. nene, aber trotzdem danke!
<black_> Fuchs, also, wenn ich den eintrag  "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" in grub einfüge, dann neu starte, dann geht's ja, dann müsste es doch ein befehl  geben wo ich den acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor nachladen kann oder ?
<bekks> beaver74: Einfach die alternate CD zu benutzen, hätte gereicht ;)
<Fuchs> [18:31:18] <Fuchs> black_: mit viel Glueck gibt es irgendwo in /proc oder /sys etwas, wo Du das nachtraeglich umstellen kannst
<Fuchs> black_: fuer zukuenftiges booten kannst Du es als default in GRUB eintragen, ja
<Fuchs> black_: ohne reboot wird das aber eben ggf. schwer
<[Linuxfan]> Fuchs wenn ich 4 fenster öffne gehen die links oben, dann rechts ,dann rechts hoch , und links unten ,was kann das sein und wo kann ich das lesen  im .log 
<bekks> Das ist doch normales Fenstermanagerverhalten.
<Fuchs> [18:31:59] <Fuchs> [Linuxfan]: ps aux | egrep "win|comp|meta|mut"   bitte, Ausgabe in einen Pastebin 
<black_> Fuchs, ich weiß nicht einmal nachwas ich suchen soll :(
<Fuchs> [18:33:23] <Fuchs> [Linuxfan]: die Ausgabe bitte. 
<Fuchs> black_: warum kein reboot? 
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen gibt es ne möglichkeit ein abbild meiner ubuntu installation zu machen damit ich bei einem neuen formatierten rechner/laptop das system auf einfachstem wege wieder aufsetzen kann so wie es ist
<LinuxFan> Fuchs http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410047/
<WasserDragoon> handelt es um ultrabooks, sprich ich habe nur die möglichkeit von usb zu booten
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> WasserDragoon: wahlweise dd oder partimage und nachher von der live-cd booten per usb
<Fuchs> LinuxFan: genau. Mit nvidia Treiber nimmt er compiz als Fensterverwaltung, ohne halt nicht
<black_> Fuchs, problem ist folgendes; ich hab ein backup vom meinem system gemacht via remastersys. Wenn ich also vom usbstick lade, dann wird grub nicht geladen, damit ich den bildschirm heller oder dunkler stellen kann müsste ich acpi....blablabla nachladen, deswegen meine nachfrage ;)
<Fuchs> LinuxFan: einstellen kannst Du das in dem Fall in ccsm  (compizconfig-settings-manager oder so) oder Du wechselst einfach auf die andere Fensterverwaltung, die Du sonst hast :) 
<WasserDragoon> koegs: danke werd mir zu beidem mal infos einholen
<Fuchs> black_: kann man doch nachtraeglich auf dem USB Stick aendern und als default setzen? 
<WasserDragoon> muss mich schnweren herzens nämlich wieder von meinem zenbook prime trennen :-(
<black_> ??? Fuchs ,wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen ?
<Fuchs> black_: auf dem USB Stick wird auch irgend ein Loader sein, der den Kernel laedt. Da kann man Parameter anhaengen. Das genaue wie musst Du aber leider wen anders fragen / in der Doku lesen, sorry
<black_> okay Fuchs danke ich versuch mein glück
<ben1u> Ist das normal, dass ich mit einem verschlüsselten Dropbox Ordner mit EncFS dann keine Links mehr Online freigeben kann?
<dAnjou> ben1u: du hattest jetzt über 10 min zum drüber nachdenken. merkste selbst?
<dAnjou> ben1u: du solltest schon noch links freigeben können, aber die dateien sind logischerweise alle verschlüsselt
<LupusE> hi
<knacht> Hallo, ich suche einen befehl für apt der die Selbe Funktion hat pacman -Ss bzw pacman -Qs (suche nach paketen im Repo bzw lokale installiereten). Hab in den man pages nachgeschaut, aber find eiwie nichts...
<LetoThe2nd> knacht: apt-cache search
<olli> hallo
<knacht> LetoThe2nd: Danke, aber damit sehe ich nicht was ich installiert habe oder?
<LetoThe2nd> knacht: dpkg -l
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-10
<commandercloud> hallo 
<commandercloud> ich hab eine generelle frage, ist es technisch oeglich, sich zwischen eine http verbindung zu schalten zb per proxy, und dann die http antwort zu lvom server zu lesen, und dem user einen link einzublenden, welcher sich in dem html source befindet?
<grossing> der Bezug zu Ubuntu hierbei ist...?
<commandercloud> wo koennte ich die frage den stellen? wusste nicht zurecht
<commandercloud> empfehl mir doch den bitte den passenden channel :)
<grossing> keine Ahnung welcher da passen könnte
<bullgard6> Ich habe WeeChat frisch installiert. Das Programm verbindet sich mit dem Ubuntu-IRC-Server, ich kann mich aber nicht authentifizieren. Wie kann ich das Programm /usr/share/weechat/perl/iset.pl einsetzen, um die automatisch erzeugten Voreinstellungen zur Authentifizierung zu prüfen und zu ändern?  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat beschreibt das nicht im Detail.
<kubine> Title: WeeChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> moin, ich hab das schonmal vor ewigkeiten gefragt, und doofer weise vergessen. wie stell ichs nochmal an das der externe monitor an bleibt wenn ich das netbook schließe?
<canta> Hi, Lassen dateisysteme eigentlich die ersten x bytes einer partition oder festplatte frei, damit dort ein bootsektor leben kann, fuer den falle das man den eigentlichen MBR nicht nutzen moechte oder gerne direkt sda formatiert? google ergibt nur rauschen :/
<LetoThe2nd> canta: dateisysteme machen den ihnen zur verfügung stehenden platz voll. die einzige ausnahme ist eben der plattenweite MBR
<canta> LetoThe2nd: Ich frage mich halt weil hexdump von /dev/sd[abcd]1 auf meinem rechner immer zumindest bis hex 0000400 sagt das alle bits null waeren..
<LetoThe2nd> canta: kommtm meiner meinung nach auf die art der partition an. natürlich steht es einem dateisystem frei da irgendwas frei zu lassen, aber IMHO ist das einfach nciht garantiert.
<LetoThe2nd> art des dateisystems meine ich.
<canta> jo, bei ntfs ist alles voll, aber soweit ich seh scheint ext4 und btrfs sich so zu benehmen das vorn paar bytes freibleiben
<LetoThe2nd> dann wärs jetzt zeit sich deren specs anzusehen :P
<canta> schaue schon rum, dachte nur vllt hat das jemand parat
<canta> Soweit ich sehe laesst die ext-familie platz fuer bootsektoren und ich nehm einfach an andere fs werden es gleichtun..
<LetoThe2nd> du hast doch selbst schon gesagt dass es ntfs nicht tut...
<canta> Was fuer relevanz hat ein Windows FS fuer irgendwas linux bezogenes?
<bullgard6> canta: Deine Frage ist sehr allgemein Bitte werde spezieller.
<LetoThe2nd> canta: _du_ hast doch damit angfangen, nciht ich ;) aber ich würde dich trotzdem bitten, wenn nicht sehr zeitnah ein ubutnu-bezug zu erkennen ist, das thema in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterzuführen.
<canta> Ubuntu ist ein Linux, es ging um Linux Dateisysteme :p und ist doch auch schon geklaert.
<OlMightyG> hallo leute
<OlMightyG> hab unter 12.04 plötzlich in einem programm seltsame schrift. das programm ist ein für uns programmierttes. unter 10.04 war die schrift normal (arial oder tahoma glaube ich). was hat sich seit dem geändert? die schriften sind installiert
<OlMightyG> ha.. hab das probelm.. ich brauche helvetica. wo bekomme ich die her und wohin muss ich die packen? ich habe kein paket gefunden mit der schrift...
<magentar> kaufen
<magentar> oder gucken ob sie irgendwo vom laster gefallen ist ;)
<magentar> dann einfach in ~/.fonts kopieren
<magentar> OlMightyG, alternativ gibts hier auch viele kostenlose fonts: http://www.google.com/webfonts/
<kubine> Title: Google Web Fonts (at www.google.com)
<koegs> OlMightyG: xfonts-75dpi installieren
<OlMightyG> :D
<OlMightyG> das programm möchte unbedingt helvetica haben
<koegs> [13:45:16] <+koegs> OlMightyG: xfonts-75dpi installieren
<koegs> alternativ xfonts-100dpi
<koegs> xfonts-base gabs auch noch
<OlMightyG> was ist der unterschied?
<OlMightyG> xfonts base ist drauf
<magentar> da ist aber keine "echte" helvetica drin, weil die kommerziell ist (soweit ich weiß)
<koegs> magentar: richtig, hilft aber meistens trotzdem
<koegs> unsere Applikation verlangt z.B. Helvtica-14, unter Ubuntu hilft normalerweise die Installation von xfonts-75dpi
<magentar> ah ok
<OlMightyG> ich teste...
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/xfonts-75dpi/filelist <- helvetica mit drin
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Filelist of package xfonts-75dpi/precise/all (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<magentar> stimmt
<OlMightyG> SUPER
<OlMightyG> klappt. DANKE!!!
<OlMightyG> :)
<d0x> Hi, gibt es eine quelle wo ich die cpu load her bekomme? sowas wie /proc/loadavg
<d0x> oder z.b. /proc/meminfo
<apricot1> ich möchte gerne auf ubuntu-one  ein Daten-File ablegen mit passwörtern/Kontodaten etc. natürlich verschlüsselt. Hab auch Zugriff mit dem smartphone (android 2.1). Wie verschlüssel ich sowas am besten? TruecCrypt ist wohl zu aufwändig. 
<sdx23> d0x: Was reicht dir an loadavg nicht?
<apricot1> ok ich seh grad es geht wohl mit EncFS: http://www.yawc.de/2012/03/dropbox-und-ubuntu-one-daten-verschlusseln-mit-encfs/
<apricot1> stellt sich eine neue Frage: mit EncFS wird auch swap verschlüsselt. Dann funzt aber der 'Ruhezustand' nicht mehr. Gibts da ne Lösung? Kann ich evtl. eine *neuen* swap-Partition einrichten - unverschlüsselt?
<bullgard6> Welcher Befehl schaltet in WeeChat Meldungen der Art "xyz hat den Kanal #ubuntu-de betreten" aus?
<sdx23> apricot1: Sollte schon gehen ja. Muss man halt sehen, wo man die Hibernate-Partition angibt.
<deem> vemutlich ein ignore als meldung willst du hier JOINS nutzen
<deem> bullgard6: die ganeu syntax muss irgendwo in der hilfe stehen, bzw per /ignore help oder so
<bullgard6> deem: Ich guck mal (weiter).
<apricot1> sdx23, was meinst du mit: 'wo man die Hiberante-Partition angibt' ?
<sdx23> apricot1: welche der Ruhezustand verwendet.
<apricot1> sdx23, meinst du jetzt in der FStab? 
<dadrc> apricot1, wenn du nur Passwörter verschlüsseln willst und die gleiche Datei auch aufm Smartphone nutzen möchstest, würd ich dir ja eher zu KeePass(X) raten
<sdx23> apricot1: Wie ich sagte: Man muss halt mal nachsehen, wo man das einstellt.
<dadrc> Da gibts auch ordentliche Androidclients für
<apricot1> ok dann guck ich mal nach KeePass
<apricot1> sdx23, ich teste das dann mal
<deem> bullgard6: man wies mich gerade daraufhin, dass ein "/ignore help" alles von "help" ignoriert. richtig muss es heißen "/help ignore"
<bullgard6> aha
<MarkusH> apricot1: schau dir mal ecryptfs an
<bullgard6> deem: Ich habs gefunden. Der Befehl heißt '/filter add  irc_smart ...' --  Danke!
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ehm... http://pastebin.com/UfYK9ePb Warum genau macht lvresize weiter, wenn ich ihm sage, dass er nicht weiter machen soll?
<kubine> Title: # lvresize -r /dev/mapper/data-backup -L +500G fsck from util-linux 2.19.1 e2f - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das sieht wie ein handfester Bug aus - melde ihn doch bitte, vorzugsweise mit recht hoher Priorität.
<andi> bekks: Wo finde ich das denn auf launchpad? Entweder ich bin blind oder da gibt's kein "Report a Bug"-Link.
<dAnjou> andi: du solltest das direkt beim projekt reporten
<dAnjou> andi: ansonsten hat jedes ubuntu-paket auf launchpad nen eintrag
<andi> Das hier ist ein 11.10 wird das überhaupt noch supportet?
<MarkusH> andi: https://launchpad.net/lvm2
<kubine> Title: lvm2 in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<MarkusH> andi: das sollte es sein
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Wie kann ich den die Fehlerausgabe eines Programmes innerhalb eines Bashscriptes in eine Variable umleiten? Ich weiß nur wie ich eine Fehlerausgabe in eine Datei umleiten kann, aber nicht wie ich sie in eine Variable kriege.
<dAnjou> MarkusH: mal den bugs tab geklickt?
<dAnjou> andi: kannst hier mal gucken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2
<MarkusH> dAnjou: nö
<kubine> Title: Bugs : “lvm2” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<andi> MarkusH: Joa, wobei da links Report a Bug ausgegraut ist. ;)
<dAnjou> andi: ansonsten wohl direkt mal die mailinglist anschreiben
<NTQ> hoppla, ich hab's jetzt doch heraus gefunden: befehl 2>&1
<dAnjou> andi: n projektbezogenen bugtracker scheinen die nich zu haben
<sdx23> Einloggen, dann klappt's auch mit dem Bugreport.
<dAnjou> sdx23: nope
<dAnjou> sdx23: die haben das nich konfiguriert
<MarkusH> sdx23: "lvm2 must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers."
<sdx23> dAnjou: doch, sonst würde das hier wohl kaum funktionieren.
<MarkusH> steht jedenfalls bei mir auf der Projektseite von lvm2
<dAnjou> bei mir ebenfalls
<dAnjou> sdx23: einloggen war/ist hier nicht das problem ;)
<andi> So, jetzt hoff' ich erstmal, dass der lvresize funktioniert und mir nicht die Platte kaputt macht.
<andi> sdx23: Ich war eingeloggt. Da hatte Launchpad keine Infos zu. Mit dem Link von dAnjou hat's geklappt.
<sdx23> andi: ah, jetzt seh ich, was ihr da getan habt.
<andi> Das läuft jetzt seit 20 Minuten...
<andi> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange er braucht.
<dAnjou> andi: das ist allerdings nur die seite von dem ubuntu-paket. ich weiß nich, ob die entwickler da reingucken
<andi> Naja, die Maintainer sollten da rein gucken.
<andi> Ok, ich glaub ich weiß wie das kommt. Das ist erst ein e2fsck, der da läuft und ich hab nur den mit no abgebrochen, der Rest läuft aber weiter.
<andi> Also wohl wirklich ein Bug.
<bekks> Zumindest sehr missverständlich, wie die Frage formuliert ist.
<andi> Wenn man nur den e2fsck ausführt wäre das garkein Problem.
<andi> So live resize hat funktioniert.
<andi> Puh, er scheint wohl erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Ich lass jetzt aber noch ein fsck drüber laufen um sicher zu gehen. Das wird wohl ne Weile dauern mit 13M Files.
<MarkusH> andi: viel Erfolg
<bekks> Die Anzahl der Files ist irrelevant. Die Anzahl der belegten inodes ist maßgebend - und die Anzahl der benutzten Extents im Falle von ext4.
<andi> Ja, es ist ext4.
<MarkusH> bekks: was aber mit der Anzahl der Dateien zumindest etwas korreliert
<MarkusH> wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre
<bekks> MarkusH: Nö.
<bekks> Ich kann Dir auch eine einzige Datei anlegen, die die gesamte Platte belegt :)
<MarkusH> bekks: ähm, ja
<MarkusH> nevermind
<andi> Wie gesagt, df -hi behauptet, dass da 13 Mio Inodes belegt sind, was wahrscheinlich in etwa der Anzahl der Files darauf recht nahe kommt.
<bekks> Nein. :)
<bekks> Das sind 13 Millionen belegte Inodes, Die Anzahl der Dateien kann damit zwischen 1 und 13 Millionen liegen.
<PC> Hallo =) Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner externen Festplatte. 2,5" 100GB S-ATA; Strom & Verbindung erfolgt über ein Y-USB Kabel. Über Ubuntu 12.04 konnte ich die Festplatte nicht formatieren bzw. auch ein Dateisystem drauf packen. Jetzt habe ich auf meinem Laptop Win XP installiert und konnte die Festplatte formatieren und auch benutzen... Warum hat das mit Ubuntu nicht funktioniert? Habe es...
<PC> ...mit GParted und der Laufwerksverwaltung versucht gehabt
<NTQ> wie kann ich aus einem bash-skript heraus nach Änderung der Datei ~/.profile diese erneut einlesen lassen ohne mich manuell aus- und wieder einloggen zu müssen?
<Fuchs> source ~/.profile
<NTQ> Fuchs: Okay, das funktionert fast. Allerdings wird die PATH-Variable nicht mehr zurückgesetzt bevor die Änderungen in .profile durchgeführt werden. Das heißt jetzt enthält meine PATH-Variable mehrere doppelte Einträge
<Fuchs> vermutlich weil da etwas im Sinne von $PATH=$PATH:foo:bar:bla  drin steht, ja 
<Fuchs> ob das tragisch ist muesste man nun rausfinden, aber loesen laesst es sich 
<NTQ> genau. also müsste ich in .profile schon mittels if schauen, ob der pfad evtl. schon in PATh entzhalten ist, oder?
<NTQ> z.B. so: if [ $(echo $PATH | grep -c "\$HOME/python$pythonVersionShort/bin") -eq 0 ]; then
<dAnjou> NTQ: und warum schreibste nich gleich pythoncode?
<dAnjou> NTQ: was hastn überhaupt vor?
<NTQ> wollte mir nur ein kleines skript basteln, dass mir die installation von plone vereinfacht
<dAnjou> ich rieche ein neu erfundenes rad
<NTQ> für verschiedene python und plone versionen ohne admin-rechte
<NTQ> also das teil läd python runter, kompiliert es, trägt es in .profile ein, dann wird plone geladen, noch ein paar weiter helfer-dateien, ebenfalls kompiliert, usw
<dAnjou> wieso kannst du nich python aus den quellen benutzen?
<dAnjou> 2.7 und 3.2 sollte reichen
<dAnjou> falls plone überhaupt 3 unterstützt
<NTQ> je nach plone-version braucht man verschiedene python-versionen. die firma, wo ich das machen soll, installiert das schon immer so, für jeden nutzer einzeln und will das auch so belassen, also keine installation direkt aus den quellen.
<NTQ> im grunde ist jeder nutzer nur ne andere webseite
<dAnjou> jo, würd ich auch so machen
<dAnjou> ok, is nachvollziehbar
<MarkusH> NTQ: python virtualenv kennst du?
<MarkusH> das macht das was du willst, denke ich
<NTQ> nein, kenn ich nicht. ich hab's aber jetzt schon bashskriptartig gelöst, danke
<deem> bkann mir ein kde user sagen, ob es ne möglichkeit gibt nur die programme in der leiste anzeigen zu lassen, die gerade auf der aktuellen arbeitsfläche sind?
<deem> passt. habs schon =)
<passt2> hallo allerseits
<passt2> habe das aktuelle ubuntu installiert 
<passt2> zum anschauen habe ich mir kde als kubuntu-desktop installiert
<passt2> ich hätte es und alle mit installierten pakete aber gerne wieder runter
<Lasall> !desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<kubine> Lasall: Informationen zu Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<Lasall> :)
<passt2> über aptitude kubuntu-desktop zu deinstallieren scheint aber nicht zu reichen
<Lasall> thx kubine 
<passt2> hm, vielleicht so dann doch :S
<passt2> danke, ich versuchs mal
<Lasall> das schwierige ist den richtigen link zu finden, passt2 ;)
<bullgard6> Die Datei /etc/console-setup/vtrgb auf meinem T61/sda8-Ubuntu-12.04 enthält 3 Zeilen mit je einer Liste von 16 natürlichen Zahlen von 1 bis 255. Welche Funktion hat diese Datei?
<Lasall> bullgard6: die manpage setvtrgb hilft evtl.
<bullgard6> Lasall: Ja, das hilft sehr! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es dafür eine Manpage gibt. --  Vielen Dank!
<Lasall> bedanke dich bei mlocate: locate vtrgb ;)
<bullgard6> Lasall: locate benutze ich sehr oft. Daß ich es dieses Mal nicht benutzt habe, lag wohl daran, daß ich mich hier in dem Alternativen-System festgebissen hatte.
<LupusE> hi
<Ostwind__> hi
<ben1u> Hallo, gibt es etwas für das Terminal damit jede Zeile eine andere Farbe hat? Was?
<sdx23> ben1u: bei einem bestimmten Programm?
<ben1u> nur in dem normalem Ubuntu Terminal :)
<sdx23> jaja, darin meine ich. 
<LupusE> ben1u: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt ... nun musst du nach jedme befehl das PS1= neu setzen ... das funktioniert dann pro prompt, nicht pro zeile.
<kubine> Title: Color Bash Prompt - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<sdx23> Wenn du das generell willst, musst du recht sicher das Terminal patchen.
<ben1u> hmm, ich dachte da gibt es was aus den repos wo man es nur installieren muss und zack ist es farbig ^^
<ben1u> ich meine nur das Terminal also z.B. wenn ich fortune nutze
<ben1u> weiß jemand wie man aus fortune bestimmte Sprüche/Kekse nach Stichwörtern absuchen kann?
<grossing> wegen Farbe: vielleicht gibt es etwas für die zsh, aber das kann dir höchstens eine Suchmaschine sagen. Sonst mußt selber basteln :)
<ben1u> ne Option dazu habe ich keine gefunden
<ben1u> gringo: okay
<ben1u> grossing: 
<gringo> ok :D
<ben1u> grins
<afflux> hat hier schonmal jemand ein ubuntu 12.04 als openvz gast (auf nem debian host) betrieben? ich kriegs nicht gebacken: vzctl enter beschwert sich ueber fehlende pty...
<afflux> aerrrghh, nevermind. mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts # solved
<beaver74_> afflux, und '/dev/ptmx /dev/pts devpts defaults 0 0' in die /etc/fstab, zum festsetzen
<beaver74_> oder im Kernel selber höher setzen
<beaver74> afflux, wobei ich mir bei dem Eintrag in der fstab nicht ganz sicher bin..
<afflux> beaver74: jou, da ist auch schon irgendwas in der fstab. schaetze  nur der wird nicht ausgefuehrt weil upstart und openvz nicht so richtig miteinander moegen
<beaver74> afflux, http://sommteck.wordpress.com/2011/12/10/screen-no-more-ptys-error/ und http://www.synology-forum.de/showthread.html?249-quot-No-more-ptys-quot-Erweiterung-der-virtuellen-Terminals .. im Kernel anzupassen wäre wohl ab "schönsten"
<kubine> Title: "No more ptys" Erweiterung der virtuellen Terminals (at www.synology-forum.de)
<beaver74> am*
<afflux> beaver74: ajo, problem scheint zu sein dass mountall halt nichts tut. ^^
<beaver74> afflux, schau mal in 'man pty' .. die Anzahl lässt sich wohl dynamisch im /proc einstellen
<afflux> wie gesagt: solang der mountall das /dev/pts nicht mountet wird das nichts
<afflux> und das muss ich erstmal debuggen hier
<beaver74> afflux, ok, du bist auch unter debian :) nicht dass wir hier noch einen über den Deckel bekommen, könntest natürlich auch in #debian fragen.. 'cat /proc/sys/kernel/pty/[max, nr] gibt hier unter 11.10 realistische Wert aus
<beaver74> afflux, und hier habe ich nicht einen pty Eintrag in /etc/fstab
<sdx23> Dass Ubuntu den Init so verhuntzt hat, ist definitiv ein Ubuntu-Problem ;)
<afflux> beaver74: hae? der host ist debian, aber das tut doch (erstmal) nichts zur sache. die anzahl der ptys ist ganz normal und vollkommen in ordnung. Der mountall im gast-system mountet seine dateisysteme in /dev/pts nicht, punktschlussaus
<beaver74> ahso, dachte das Problem würde am host liegen.. da hatte ich dich falsch verstanden.. dann is ja alles ok ;)
<bekks> beaver74: Is klar, 4096 pty :P
<sdx23> afflux: im Zweifel trag's sonst in die rc.local ein, die wird i.a. noch aufgerufen.
<beaver74> bekks, joa, ist afaik default im Kernel.. warum man da auch immer mehr brauchen sollte
<afflux> sdx23: jou, ueblicherweise wird wohl ein upstart-job fuer openvz angelegt, der sowas und aehnliches erledigt
<bekks> beaver74: Ich sag nur "realistisch" :P
<beaver74> ja.. ist im Kernel so, /proc gibt sie aus.. also realistisch
<sdx23> afflux: es gibt (zumindest für lxc) ein Paket für Gastsysteme. Funktioniert ähnlich gut, wie einem Stein schwimmen beizubringen.
<afflux> sdx23: glaub ich dir... der ganze init kram (und apparmor, im fall von lxc) ist mieses gemurkse
<afflux> hab zwischenzeitlich gedacht ich muesste jetzt auf lxc umsteigen weils einfach ab precise nicht mehr geht, das waer super gewesen :s
<beaver74> bekks, und das 'realistisch' war auch eher auf den hier ausgegebenen 19 genutzten pty's aus :P
<bekks> Mit virtualbox passiert sowas auch nicht :)
<beaver74> s/aus/bezogen/
<afflux> lxc wird ueberall als "next generation" blabla verkauft
<afflux> aber das scheint auch nur ein synonym fuer "noch nicht ausgewachsen" zu sein
<sdx23> aye, das Ding ist super nervig. Wir sollten allerdings besser nach nebenan gehen, wenn wir das weiterdiskutieren wollen. 
<pr0st> wie ist das eigentlich mit gelöschten daten? der bereich wird anscheinend frei gegeben und kann neu beschrieben werden? wie kann ich diese daten leicht wiederherstellen im terminal?
<pr0st> es geht um festplatten
<sdx23> !photorec > pr0st 
<kubine> pr0st: Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<pr0st> das mag ich an euch ;) thx
<hardcore> ich wollte vorhin das metapaket "gnome" installieren da ist was schief gegangen. jetzt meckert apt jedes mal rum wenn ich was anderes installieren will das gnome noch nicht fertig ist und ich apt-get -f install ausführen soll das bringt aber auch nix. wie mach ich wieder rückgängig das "gnome" da raus kommt?
<hardcore> ich hab schon clean und autoclean gemacht
<comm_a_nder> "bringt aber auch nix" ist nicht wirklich was, wo man dir weiter helfen könnte
<hardcore> comm_a_nder: es bringt nix weil die gleiche meldung wie davor kommt
<sdx23> hardcore: wie wär's, wenn du uns die Meldung mal in einen Nopaste packst?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu ist das?
<atmega8> Kann mir jemand bei dem AMD-APP-SDK helfen ?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> Welches Problem hast du denn bei welchem Ubuntu?
<ben1u> mit welchen Zeichen dazwischen kann man unter weechat mehrere Befehle zusammenfassen?
<ben1u> z.B. /join und /away
<atmega8> Ich habe unter xubuntu 12.04 alles installiert, jetzt wollte ich das Beispiel "HelloCL" mal ausprobieren und bekomme die Fehlermeldung:  »CL_CONTEXT_OFFLINE_DEVICES_AMD« in this scope not defined
<bekks> "Ausprobieren" heisst...?
<atmega8> in den Ordner wechseln und im Terminal "make" eintippen
<bekks> Und bist du sicher, dass das ein Ubuntuproblem und kein Atmega-Software-Zeug-Problem ist?
<subz3r0> ben1u, http://bit.ly/QXjzY1
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<jokrebel> atmega8: Was genau willst Du da denn bauen? Und welcher Anleitung folgst Du da?
<jokrebel_> Na dann nicht - Gute Nacht…
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-11
<bullgard6> '~$ mount; ...; /dev/sda9 on /home ...' Wieso steht da nicht '/home  on /dev/sda9'?
<Fussel> moin, wie sagt man unity von ubuntu 12.04 dass es das schließen des deckels ignorieren soll, ich finde nur anleitungen zu gnome
<hardcore> hi
<becksta> ahoi.... mit welchem tool kann ich denn eine .ape audiodatei + .cue sheet in einzelne .mp3's umwandeln
<sdx23> das Wiki hast du wohl noch nicht nach "cue" durchsucht? Da findet sich so manches.
<agaNox> Guten Morgen
<PBeck> hi
<andi> Moin
<andi> Ich hab grad mein System auf 12.04 geupdatet, jetzt fehlen mir die minimieren und maximieren Icons an den Fenstern. Kann mir jemand spontan sagen wo ich die wieder anzeigen lassen kann?
<andi> Ahja, mit dem gnome-tweak-tool kann man unter Shell die Icons wieder einblenden.
<redox1> hallo
<apricot1> ubuntu 12.04, Nautilus - mit serer verbinden: Windows-Freigabe zu XP-PC. Eingaben: server -192.168.1.112 Freigabe: den Freigabename in XP, Ordner: /, Domain-Name: WORKGROUP, Benutzer: XP-User + Passwort. Ergebnis: Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Benutzerangaben.
<Tom5> Hi
<Tom5> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich bei zusätzlichen Repos durch eine whitelist die zu aktualiserenden Pakete begrenzen kann?
<jokrebel> Tom5: Was genau hast Du denn vor?
<jokrebel> Tom5: PPA aktivieren → gewünschtes paket installieren → Quelle wieder deaktivieren
<Tom5> jokrebel, I möchte csync-owncloud von quantal in precise installieren und will nicht, daß alles mögliche neue reingezogen wird, sondern nur per whitelist einzelne Pakete erlauben
<jokrebel> Tom5: Oder versuchen ein PPA zu finden, das nur das, was Du wirklich willst beinhaltet.
<jokrebel> Tom5: Ein Paket aus ner anderen Linie ist sowieso quatsch.
<Tom5> hmm, naja, nicht nur quantal, sondern auch owncloud wird deutlich weiterentwickelt
<jokrebel> Tom5: Entweder Quantal mit Qunatal-Quellen oder Precise mit Precise-Quellen.
<Tom5> csync gibt es noch nicht in precise, ein paar Abhängigkeiten werde ich per Hand freischalten. wenn es zuviel wird, will ich abbrechen
<jokrebel> Tom5: Und Quantal wird hier herin erst ab Oktober supportet. Bis dahin #ubuntu-de+1 dafür nutzten. 
<k1l> Tom5: das gibt es so nicht. du könntest mit ner menge gerödel die alten versionen "pinnen" sodass nur die neuen upgedatet werden. ABER da es 12.10 ist wird das nen berg an abhängigkeiten mitziehen, sodass warscheinlich eh nen halbes 12.10 rausspringt
<Tom5> ok, es scheint wohl nicht zu gehen, so wie ich es will
<jokrebel> Tom5: Das was Du vor hast ist IMHO die schlechteste Wahl.
<Tom5> csync-owncloud durch ein Repo installieren ist imho besser, als ständig per Hand Updates einzuspielen
<jokrebel> Tom5: Ohne owncloud zu kennen; warum reicht Dir das in precise mitgelieferte nicht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ownCloud
<kubine> Title: ownCloud › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Tom5: Was Du aber nicht per Mischung von verschiedenen Repos zufriedenstellen erreichen würdest.
<Tom5> jokrebel,  csync-owncloud ist ein Client, der ein lokales Verzeichnis mit owncloud synchronisiert. In precise ist das noch nicht drin
<dadrc> boot auf 'ne eigene Partition umziehen ist doch mit Daten kopieren, fstab-Eintrag erstellen und Grub neu installieren getan, oder vergesse ich was?
<jokrebel> Tom5: Sicher? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ownCloud_Nutzung#csync
<kubine> Title: ownCloud Nutzung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tom5> kubine, lese ich gerade, thx
<jokrebel> !bot > Tom5
<kubine> Tom5: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<k1l> dadrc: hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt
<Tom5> kubine, Bots machen keine Fehler ;)
<becksta> tach auch
<becksta> jemand wach... habe eine frage bezüglich aufsetzen einer lokalen film db mittels griffith
<becksta> bzw. wie ich mir das manuelle einhacken der sammlung ggf. ersparen kann
<becksta> habe einen ganzen sack voller .mkv's die alle den tt code der imdb im dateinamen enthalten
<becksta> kann ich diese codes über die bash irgendwie automatisiert in eine datei schreiben?
<Ostwind__> Ja.
<becksta> sowas wie: "durchsuche in ordner a-z alles nach "tt" und schreib das in datei y" ;)
<comm_a_nder> greg -r /ordner "tt" > y
<comm_a_nder> *grep
<becksta> steht y dabei für die datei?
<becksta> in die es geschrieben wird?
<comm_a_nder> jo
<becksta> ach ja...  ;)
<becksta> wie kann ich das denn auch die zeichenfolge nach dem tt noch erweitern
<becksta> danach kommt ja eine abfolge von zahlen
<deem> regexp
<becksta> mit dem befehl würde er doch "nur" das "tt" nehmen, oder?
<comm_a_nder> egrep "tt[[:digit:]]+" 
<comm_a_nder> grep an sich bringt die komplette zeile wo der begriff drin ist, wenn du nur das gesuchte haben willst: grep -o
<becksta> was genau muss in die eckigen klammern? das habe ich nicht verstanden... sorry... aber bash ist (noch???) nicht meine stärke
<comm_a_nder> also egrep -ro "tt[[:digit:]]+" /ordner/ > y 
<comm_a_nder> wie immer ohne gewähr :)
<becksta> wofür steht der smiley, den mir pidgin in der klammer anzeigt
<becksta> :d ?
<comm_a_nder> der hier? :]
<Lasall> becksta: gehe mit der maus drüber, dann siehst du welche zeichen das sind
<comm_a_nder> für doppeltpunkt eckige klammer
<becksta> yap... merci
<becksta> ich versuch mal mein glück
<Ostwind__> Aber grep durchsucht doch immer den Inhalt, oder?
<Ostwind__> Nicht den Dateinamen
<becksta> das passt dann schon mal nicht
<comm_a_nder> ja ich gehe auch davon aus, dass er das will?
<Ostwind__> Ah ok.
<becksta> ich müsste den dateinamen durchsuchen, nicht die .mlv
<comm_a_nder> asooo!
<becksta> mea culpa
<Lasall> !find
<kubine> Lasall: (find <package/filename> [<release>]) -- Search for <package> or, of that fails, find <filename>'s package(s). Optionally in <release>
<Lasall> thx kubine 
<comm_a_nder> dann ist find die weapon of choice
<Ostwind__> sowas dachte ich: find /ordner -type f | egrep -o "tt[[:digit:]]+"
<comm_a_nder> Ostwind__: find kann schon regex von alleine
<Ostwind__> nicht jedes find ;)
<Ostwind__> Aber ja, mein find hier könnte das auch
<becksta> HAMMER!!!!
<becksta> das war es schon... jetzt versuch ich das mal in griffith zu importieren
<becksta> bash rocks..... ;)
<Ostwind__> Es gibt auch einen #bash Kanal
<comm_a_nder> hf and gg ;)
<becksta> im irc?
<becksta> ist man da als noob willkommen? oder wäre ich da mit diesem problem "behönt" worden, wie so ift
<becksta> so oft 
<comm_a_nder> da sind im wesentlichen wohl die selben leute wie hier anzutreffen *g*
<Ostwind__> becksta, das werden wir jetzt wohl nie erfahren :>
<becksta> hehe... soweit so gut
<becksta> hm... ich befürchte, ich hab jetzt zwar alle imdb codes, kann die aber nicht in griffith importieren
<becksta> hat jemand ggf. schon mal ein ähnliches problem zu lösen gehabt?  also keine lust gehabt >300 titel in ne db zu hacken?
<Ostwind__> becksta, Ja, aber die heimkino softwares, die ich bisher benutzt hatte, konnten automatisch scannen und abgleichen
<Ostwind__> Hat aber nicht zu 100% geklappt. Vereinzelt musste ich manuell eingreifen.
<becksta> project valerie legt mir ja auch html seiten an... aber dort sind immer auch optionen für die bearbeitung drin... und ich will einen html export gerne auf nem apache veröffentlichen, ohne das man was verändern kann
<Ostwind__> Nur weil man einen Link nicht auf einer HTML-Seite veröffentlicht, heißt nicht, dass man nicht den link "erraten" kann. Also Vorsicht!
<becksta> so siehts aus... deshalb will ich lieber nen "sauberen" listenexport aus einem tool wie griffith oder gcstar
<becksta> aber mit den codes der imdb komm ich da wohl nicht weiter... hatte die hoffnung, dass ich die irgendwie dort reinpumpen kann
<Ostwind__> Es gibt auch #ubuntu-de-offtopic, :)
<becksta> alaska
<werhase> Tag zusammen. Nach den letzten Updates der letzten 2 Tage startet Googleearth nicht mehr. Kann man das irgendwie beheben ohne neu zu installieren?
<k1l> werhase: starte das mal aus einem terminal und schau welche fehlermeldung es gibt
<atmega8> #jokrebel hab das Problem von gestern heute früh gelöst
<werhase> k1l: da kam sinngemäß: Datei nicht gefunden. Kann es jetzt nicht ausprobieren da ich die Vorgängerversion gestartet habe. Da gehts..
<BigKing> hallo, welchen Befehl muss ich nutzen um unter Kubuntu oder im Terminal 2 verschiedene Verzeichnisse nach Namendupletten (Dateinamen) zu suchen und die doppelten dann zu löschen (von mir aus mit Krusader oder im Terminal).
<BigKing> kann mir jemand dabei helfen
<BigKing> wäre nett von euch
<k1l> werhase: das klingt erstmal nach rechteproblem. vlt mal den fehler gemacht und das als root(sudo) gestartet?  am besten mal die orginal fehlermeldung herzeigen
<k1l> BigKing: fslint ist glaube ich was du suchst
<sdx23> sonst auch fdupes und ein paar weitere
<werhase> k1l: Gemacht habe ich wissentlich nix (außer die Updates installiert). Mit der vorherigen Kernel-version läuft es problemlos, mit der neuen nicht. Kann aber gerade nichts ausprobieren weil ich den Rechner brauch und nicht neu starten kann. Melde mich deswegen später noch mal. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin auch Infos im Forum. Danke fürs Erste...
<zylon> hi
<zylon> kann man eine funktion in der datei bash alias überschreiben und dabei die originale funktion in der ersatzfunktion aufrufen?
<zylon> ich möchte z.B. das die funktion oggenc mit bestimmten parametern immer aufgerufen wird
<abbgrade> vielleicht könntest du den originalen Pfad speichern ... also /usr/bin/oggenc
<Fuchs> zylon: nennt sich alias, und ja 
<Fuchs> !alias > zylon 
<kubine> zylon: Mit alias definiert man Kurznamen für Befehlsaufrufe, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias
<sdx23> abbgrade: gerade da nicht, wird nämlich vom Paketmanagement überschrieben werden. Alias ist hier genau richtig, in komplizierteren Fällen sonst in einen früheren Teil des PATH legen, beispielsweise /usr/local/bin
<abbgrade> das mein ich nicht ... ein Skipt z.B. und /usr/local ablegen, dass auf /usr/bin verweist
<Lasall> abbgrade: es zählt das, was als letztes geladen wurde. du kannst also beim festlegen des alias einen check machen und den nur setzen wenn bedingung A erfüllt ist
<abbgrade> kk
<zylon> ja, ich meine wenn ich die funktion gleich nenne wie die original funktion und diese noch in .bash_aliases aufrufe, ruft er auch die original funktion auf oder würde es nicht funktionieren da er die funktion sich selber aufruft und in einer endlosschleife landen?
<zylon> ah, ein \ in der funktion vorschreiben?
<Lasall> (mein kommentar ging übringens an zylon, sry)
<Lasall> zylon: probier das dochmal aus ;)
<k1l> zylon: ich hab einfach ein entsprechnden eintrag in die .bashrc gepackt, und nein das wird dann keine endlosschleife
<zylon> ok, wollte jetzt nur keine endlosschleifen produzieren
<zylon> ich versuchs
<zylon> thx
<maxwell> kann mir jemand sagen warum meine .sh nur läuft wenn ich sie über sudo nautilus starte, sich sonst aber sofort schließt?
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> maxwell: starte nautilus bitte nie mit sudo. Ueberhaupt graphische Programme. 
<Fuchs> maxwell: dann: starte sie doch einmal in einem Terminal und schau Dir da die Ausgabe an
<maxwell> sry xchat ist gecrasht als ich die channelliste aufgemacht habe :(      erstmal danke Fuchs
<Fuchs> maxwell: meine beiden Zeilen noch gesehen? 
<maxwell> also sudo /pfad/datei.sh
<maxwell> ja
<Fuchs> ohne sudo
<Fuchs> damit Du mal siehst was die Fehlermeldung ist
<k1l> maxwell: warum willst du immer alles mit sudo starten? das ist eine dumme windows angewohnheit
<maxwell> hast recht bin erst vor einigen wochen auf linux umgestiegen
<maxwell> was kann dabei schlechtes rauskommen wenn ich nautilus mit sudo starte?
<Fuchs> Alles. 
<Fuchs> !sudo > maxwell 
<kubine> maxwell: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> gewoehn Dir das schleunigst wieder ab, bevor Du Dir damit Dein System zerschiesst. 
<k1l> dann lass das mal direkt bleiben. damit versaust du dir die dateirechte, öffnest riesige sicherheitslöcher und erzeugst nebenwirkungen, die dein system unbenutzbar machen können
<Lasall> ganz konkret, dass du dich nicht mehr einloggen kannst maxwell, z.b.
<maxwell> ok danke lag daran dass ich mir keine rechte gegeben hatte
<zylon> habe so etwas versucht, er macht aber nichts: function oggenc () { \oggenc -m 64 -M 256  }
<Lasall> und wenn du den absoluten pfad verwendest zylon ?
<Lasall> ich habe das \ noch nie gesehen, ist das das selbe wie command?
<k1l> warum kloppst du das nicht einfach mit dem alias  entsprechend in die bash_alias oder bashrc?
<zylon> habe ich doch in die bash_aliases datei gepackt im profil
<zylon> hiernach ist es das gleiche wie command http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alias
<kubine> Title: alias › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zylon> wie heißt der absolute pfad?
<k1l> zylon: warum nicht einfach alias  X = 'X -m 64 -M 256' ?
<Lasall> (und absoluter pfad ist sowas wie /usr/bin/oggenc)
<k1l> also function, \, {,} braucht man da eigentlich ncht
<Lasall> +1
<zylon> also einfach "oggenc = 'oggenc -m 64 -M 256' " in die alias datei?  habe ich so noch nicht gesehen
<Lasall> du hast noch nicht meine bash_aliases gesehen ;)
<Lasall> und zylon: wenn du mal auf diese zusätze verzichten möchtest, rufst du oggenc mit command vornedran auf
<k1l> zylon: jetzt lass nicht schon wieder die hälfte weg
<k1l> schau dir doch nochmal die oben schon gezeigte wiki seite zu alias an. da steht einiges drin samt drölf beispielen.
<zylon> also command oggenc -m 64 -M 256 $* geht als function
<zylon> jetzt teste ich noch ohne function
<Lasall> wie keinsl schon gesagt hat, ist eine funktion nicht nötig...
<zylon> jo, funktioniert jetzt auch ohne funktion, danke
<benutzer> hallo zusammen. wie richte ich einen drucker ein? einfach CUPS installieren? ist das alles?
<sdx23> benutzer: in Cups den Drucker installieren, ja. Das Webinterface ist imho selbsterklären; wie die GUI-Tools so sind, kA.
<subz3r0> http://bit.ly/No0f2L
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<benutzer> ok, werde ich gleich machen.
<benutzer> @sdx23: cups ist installiert, ich habe einen HP drucker. brauche ich evtl. noch andere pakete?
<Fuchs> benutzer: bei HP wuerde ich hplip empfehlen, mit deren Toolbox und gedoense
<Fuchs> !hplip > benutzer 
<kubine> benutzer: Informationen zu HPLIP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<f31n> hey, ich hab eben dist upgrade gemacht auf meinem pc, die xserver updates zurückgehalten hat. nun kann ich meine zwei monitore (einer hängt am dvi einer am vga) nicht mehr seperat ansprechen kennt wer das problem?
<f31n> achja und die monitore sind in den einstellungen auch unbekannt muss ich den grafigkarten treiber neu installieren?
<sdx23> f31n: interessant wäre, was das für eine Karte ist, welcher Treiber, welche Ubuntuversion, und warum du den xserver sich nicht aktualisieren liessest.
<f31n> sdx23: Ubuntu 10.10, gnome 2.32.0
<Fuchs> f31n: Karte und Treiber waere nun noch praktisch, vor allem falls nvidia
<f31n> sdx23: treiber hab ich was ich weiß überhaupt nicht zusätzlich installiert, ist eine onboard intel karte
<Fuchs> f31n: in dem Fall gerne mal die  /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen pastebin, und die Ausgabe des Befehls `xrandr`
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/fRt6ZRpD xorg.0.log
<kubine> Title: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log [ 32.130] X.Org X Server 1.9.0 Release Date: 2010 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/PAH8VMH3 xrandr
<kubine> Title: xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minim - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> [    32.780] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<Fuchs> das ist nicht so toll 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall waere doch gut zu wissen, was da beim Update schief gelaufen ist, er hat keinen Intel Treiber mehr
<f31n> wie kann ich das auslesen Fuchs? die info is ja nicht im apt drinnen oder?
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal die Meldung, welche Dir ein  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   im Terminal gibt in einen pastebin packen? 
<Fuchs> f31n: kommt darauf an warum er was zurueckhaelt, es gibt da schon ein paar Werkzeuge (apt-get, apt-cache, dpkg) die wir zur Fehlersuche verwenden koennen
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/NWB8PZ62
<Fuchs> btw. ist Ubuntu 10.10 etwas alt, warum nichts aktuelles? 
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> das sieht eigentlich gut aus. Hast Du irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<f31n> weils mir nicht angeboten wurde hab brav immer die updates und upgrades durchgeführt 
<f31n> nein soweit ich weiß nicht - also nicht bewusst
<damn2008> hallo ich benutze den banshee player und wenn ich damit videos angucke spielt er sie zwar ab aber er stürzt nach kurzer zeit ab und ich fliege dann aus ubuntu raus und muß mich dann wieder anmelden, mit anderen playern habe ich das nciht habe das schon ausgetestet hat einer ne idee ?
<Fuchs> naja, Du _koenntest_ natuerlich ein update auf ein neueres System versuchen, aber da wuerde ich persoenlich vorher ein backup machen
<Fuchs> f31n: irgendwelche Pakete neu installiert seit dem letzten reboot, also seit das nicht geklappt hat? 
<f31n> nein
<Fuchs> f31n: und gerne die Ausgabe von apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-intel   noch 
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/dKALC9i1
<kubine> Title: apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-intel Package: xserver-xorg-video-intel Prio - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Lasall> damn2008: ich würde mit apport-bug einen bugreport erstellen
<Lasall> !fehler_melden
<kubine> Lasall: Informationen zu Fehler_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<Lasall> thx kubine
<damn2008> wie mache ich das ?
<Lasall> siehe wikiartikel, wobei das glaube ich leicht veraltet ist
<Lasall> damn2008: apport-bug banshee
<Fuchs> f31n: hmm, okay. Ich muss nun leider sagen, dass ich die Treibersituation bei Intel zu wenig kenne, ich komme aus der nvidia Ecke. Das ist komisch, dass ihm da das Modul fehlt, aber da wird Dir leider jemand anderes weiterhelfen muessen :( 
<damn2008> danke
<Fuchs> f31n: also ich kann Dir sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass er keinen Intel Treiber mehr hat. Warum dem aber so ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen
<f31n> Fuchs: danke dir auf jeden fall :)
<Lasall> ist das paket installiert f31n?
<f31n> welches paket genau Lasall?
<Lasall> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<f31n> nö, werd ich aber gleich mal machen :)
<f31n> jetzt werd ich ma eben die x neustarten, bis gleich
<f31n> jawohl das wars dann wohl danke euch Lasall, Fuchs
<Lasall> :)
<Fuchs> f31n: prima, gerngeschehen :) 
<f31n> btw du meintest vorher updaten Fuchs, gibt es noch einen anderen befehl außer apt-get dist-upgrade um das system upzugraden? oder einen anderen weg? ich wüsste nämlich jetzt nicht wie
<Fuchs> f31n: ja, dist-upgrade aktualisiert nicht zu neueren Ubuntuversionen
<Fuchs> !upgrade > f31n 
<kubine> f31n: Informationen zu Upgrade finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<Fuchs> aber wie gesagt, Backup machen vorher
<f31n> auf jeden fall ... mag ja meine daten wieder finden nachher :) danke dir auch hierfür :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<damn2008> gibt es ein programm das ähnlich ist wie banshee mit video wiedergabe ?
<apollo13> banshee :þ
<damn2008> haha
<damn2008> =(
<apollo13> vlc?
<damn2008> nein eines mit einer video bibliothek
<grossing> damn2008, vielleicht sagt dir eines aus dieser Liste zu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VideoPlayer
<kubine> Title: VideoPlayer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<damn2008> danke
<apollo13> damn2008: vlc hat ne medienbibliothek
<Donnie> hi kennt jemand dieses tool aus diesem video und weiß woher man es beziehen kann? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDmPGuzKi9s
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Live USB Customization with Melchior - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<apollo13> steht das nicht im titel?
<Donnie> is nirgendwo auffindbar
<apollo13> indeed, same here
<Donnie> ok dann vielleicht irgendeine idee - wie man grafik-treiber von ati auf einen persisten usb stick bekommen kann?
<dadrc> Google sagt uck...
<dadrc> Na, wenn man keine Geduld hat
<LupusE> hi
<appa> guten tag, kann mir jemand beantworten, wie ich die dateirechte einer gesammten eingebunden partition setze?
<appa> also derart, dass jeder user die dateien nur unter diesen rechten anlegen kann
<LupusE> appa: willst du das?
<LupusE> achso, das geht mit umask.
<appa> ach das geht auch mit nicht ntfs's?
<appa> nicht-ntfs-partitionen
<LupusE> es geht sogar nur nicht mit ntfs, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<Tom5> appa, chown -R * oder meinst Du beim mounten
<LupusE> appa: aber im detail willst du lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> boooring, ich weiss. aber da ust umask beschrieben, das hilft.
<appa> ah okay
<Tom5> achnee beim Erstellen ist umask wichtig
<appa> chown und chmod müssten ja ständig nachdem jeder dateierstellung ausgeführt werden
<appa> ich probiers mal mit umask
<appa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options
<kubine> Title: Fstab - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<appa> da wirkt das halt so als würde das nur mit ntfs/vfat klappen
<appa> ist das dann auch umask=777
<appa> in der fstab
<appa> ich will nicht unbedingt was falsches in die fstab eintragen weil ich 100km von dem rechner entfernt bin, nur ssh-access hab und wenn das ding nicht wieder bootet pech hab
<appa> bzw. die familie :D
<bekks> Dann lass die fstab in Ruhe, bis du wieder vor Ort bist.
<bekks> Zumal man das wunderbat austesten kann, ohne die Maschine zu rebooten.
<appa> sehe ich das richtig, dass man nur prozessen/nutzern eine umask geben kann (ausser man nutzt einen ntfs/vfat-mount)
<appa> ?
<ben1u> schnell: wie sucht man im Terminal nach Stichwörtern?
<Tom5> jokrebel, Danke, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ownCloud_Nutzung#ownCloud-Client war das Richtige. Die Schlüsselverwaltung wird nicht angesprochen in dem Artikel, aber es hat geklappt.
<kubine> Title: ownCloud Nutzung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> appa: Wem oder was willst du denn noch eine umask geben?
<bekks> appa: Dateisysteme haben eine umask, nicht Prozesse.
<Tom5> kubine, ?
<ben1u> hab z.B. öfter fortune benutzt und das backscroll ist lang, wie kann ich da suchen?
<k1l_> ben1u: strg+r
<appa> ich will, dass auf einer bestimmten partition alle nutzer alle rechte haben
<bekks> appa: Das geht ausschliesslich über die umask beim Mounten.
<appa> damit zB Bilder von allen nutzern geändert werden können
<bekks> Dazu brauchen User definitiv NIE alle Rechte.
<appa> wie mache ich das?
<bekks> Dazu müssen sie NUR in einer Gruppe sein, die schreibrechte auf die Bilder hat.
<ben1u> k1l_: das meine ich nicht...
<ben1u> ich meine im offenen Terminal die Ausgaben durchsuchen..
<bekks> ben1u: grep begriff dateiname.log
<appa> da müssten ja alle dateien der richtigen gruppe zugeordnet sein
<bekks> appa: Exakt. Das ist Sinn und Zweck von Gruppenzugehörigkeiten.
<ben1u> da gibts kein Log von, weil ist alles im Terminal
<bekks> ben1u: Dann kannst du auch nicht suchen.
<appa> und wie richte ich ein, dass neu angelegte dateien immer diese zugehörigkeit bekommen?
<bekks> appa: Und mit einem passenden sticky bit auf die Gruppe ist auch die Gruppenzugehörigkeit kein Problem.
<bekks> s/sticky/setgid/
<appa> kannst du mir ein beispiel für /media/sth geben?
<ben1u> bekks: okay hab alles markiert und in gedit eingefügt und dort die Suchfunktion benutzt. Danke.
<bekks> appa: untested: sudo chown -R :bildergruppe /media/sth; sudo chmod g+s /media/sth; 
<bekks> appa: Zusätzlich musst Du das /media/sth mit einer umask=002 mounten, und dann passts.
<appa> selbst 'man mount' liefert, dass nur fat und ntfs mit umask dmask und fmask gemountet werden können
<bekks> Dann ist deine einzige Chance entweder ein cronjob, der Schreibrechte für die Gruppe setzt (z.B. jede Minute) oder aber eine umask von 0022 für die User, wovon ich aber abraten würde.
<appa> und inotify?
<bekks> was oll inotify tun?
<appa> finde ich halt alles etwas aufwendig
<bekks> Der Cronjob ist in ca. 30 geschrieben und eingerichtet. Die obigen Kommandos auch in unter 30s.
<bekks> Das ist alles, aber nicht aufwendig.
<appa> das "erkennt" doch änderungen
<bekks> inotify ist aufwendiger.
<Liontamer> nabend
<appa> okay, mit aufwendig meinte ich eher unschön, unsauber, wie auch immer, weil es irgendwie das problem umgeht, aber nicht löst
<bekks> Die saubere "Lösung" mit verbundenen Nachteilen ist umask für die User zu setzen, in deren Profil. Das nannte ich auch.
<PBeck> hi
<appa> wirke ich unfreundlich? mit umask in den benutzerprofilen wären aber auch die home-order betroffen, nicht?
<bekks> Du wirkst nicht unfreundlich. Und ja, mit der sauberen "Lösung" sind ALLE Dateien des Users betroffen.
<bekks> Daher würde ich definitiv zu der Lösung mit dem Cronjob und den o.g. Kommandos raten.
<appa> wie wird denn überhaupt erreicht, dass in den home-ordnern die nutzer andere rechte 'generieren' als in der gemounteten partition
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<appa> naja, wenn die in /home/user eine x.txt anlegen hat die doch automatisch andere rechte als eine x.txt in /media/datengrab
<appa> die in datengrab ist zB für alle lesbar
<bekks> NUR, wenn die obigen Befehle ausgeführt hast,
<bekks> ansonsten wirkt immer die default umask aus dem profile, die per default 0022 ist.
<appa> ist das für dateien '-rwxrwxrwx' ?
<bekks> Nö.
<appa> dachte ich mir
<bekks> -rwxrwxrwx entspricht einer umask von 0000.
<appa> aber dieses recht hat eine datei in der gemounteten partition
<appa> von einem normalen user
<bekks> Dann liegt das daran, wie du das Ding gemounted hast.
<appa> der ordner drüber hat 'drwxrwxr-x'
<appa> also beide sind vom nutzer angelegt
<appa> warte ich schick mal was aus der fstab
<appa> UUID=***** /media/Dicke\040Berta ext4 nouser  0   0
<appa> ist der fstab-eintrag dazu
<mint> hallo! installation auf neuen rechner. soll ich fuer /boot, /home und / eigene partitionen reservieren? oder macht man das heute nicht mehr? was ist zu empfehlen?
<bekks> appa: Dann hast du die Rechte halt völlig blödsinnig gesetzt :)
<bekks> mint: Welche Installation? Mint?
<appa> verstehe ich nicht
<mint> mint basiert auf ubuntu :)
<bekks> mint: Aber Mint supporten wir nicht. :)
<appa> das sind standardmäßig angelegte nutzer
<mint> na gut, aber linux allgemein. also verschiedene partitionen so wie frueher oder eher nicht?
<bekks> appa: Ja und? Dennoch sind die Rechte in dem Verzeichnis sehr blöd gesetzt. Bilder brauchen niemals Ausführungsrechte, weil man sie nur liest und schreibt, aber nie ausführt.
<bekks> mint: Du kriegst für Mint keinen Support ;) Frag halt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> Oder frag den Mint-Support, wie die das gerne machen wollen würden.
<k1l_> !mint > mint 
<kubine> mint: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<mint> jetzt sei doch nicht so kleinlich, ich habe nur nach der empfohlenen partitionierung gefragt
<appa> hmm, verstehe ich nicht...
<appa> der nutzer hat einfach im nautilus oder wie das ding heißt nen ordner angelegt und bilder von der kamera reingeschmissen
<bekks> Ja, und die haben alle die falschen Rechte, weil der User die Rechte falsch gesetzt hat.
<appa> ein user der gar keine ahnung hat, dass es in linux überhaupt "rechte" gibt
<bekks> Ja, genau deswegen sind sie falsch.
<bekks> Es kann ja sein, dass die Rechte schon falsch behandelt wurden, als der User die Kamera angeschlossen hat, um die Bilder herunterzuladen.
<appa> aber für sowas ist doch nicht der nutzer verantwortlich?
<appa> also zumindest die 0815-oma
<bekks> Fürü Mounten der Datenträger die er benutzt, schon.
<appa> oder sonstwer
<appa> das ist automount
<bekks> Setz die Rechte halt richtig, und gut.
<appa> wäre schön gewesen ne erklärung für das phänomen zu haben
<bekks> Das Phänomen ist, dass der Originaldatenträger z.B. eine SD-Card in der angeschlossenen Kamera mit einer umask gemounted wurden, die die Rechte so setzt.
<bekks> Lösung des Problems: setz die Rechte richtig, im Dateisystem.
<bekks> Per cronjob, wie oben beschrieben.
<Meikel> Guten Abend zusammen :) Wie kann ich per konsole meinen nvidia treiber aktualisieren lassen ?
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> kann mir wer helfen? ich habe ein notebook mit integriertem "subwoofer". leider kommt kein ton über diesem. unter win7 funktioniert es. ich habe schon einige howtos zum einstellen eines 2.1 systems ausprobiert, aber hat alles nichts gebracht...
<jokrebel> OlMightyGreek: Auch die Alsamixer Einstellungen kontrolliert? Vielleicht ist dort ja was gemuted.
<OlMightyGreek> jokrebel: japp habe ich. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass der Chip falsch erkannt wird. Er wird als Intel HD... bezeichnet obwohl es ein VIA Chip ist.
<bekks> Und dann kann der kein Intel HD?
<bekks> Intel hat bisher noch nicht einen einzigen Soundchip jemals selbstgebaut :)
<OlMightyGreek> "HDA Intel PCH"
<OlMightyGreek> Chip ist ein "VIA VT1802"
<bekks> Exakt. Intel hat noch niemals soundchips selbstgebaut.
<OlMightyGreek> also meinst du, dass das korrekt sein kann?
<bekks> Ja.
<OlMightyGreek> ok, ich war nur stutzig.
<bekks> Außerdem hast du jetzt Lärm auf den Brüllwürfeln - damit ist doch alles gut? :)
<bekks> 1
<OlMightyGreek> bekks: wie meinen? ich hab ton nur über die "hochtöner"
<OlMightyGreek> wenn man sie so nennen kann in einem notebook
<bekks> Zwei kleine Lautsprecher, exakt.
<bekks> Was für ein Notebook ganz genau hast du denn?
<OlMightyGreek> ein ASUS G75
<bekks> Welches genau...?
<OlMightyGreek> G75VW
<OlMightyGreek> T1124V
<OlMightyGreek> mit der 660M
<OlMightyGreek> hilft das?
<OlMightyGreek> bekks: ?
<bekks> Evtl. kann das Ding nut mit Windows den Subwoofer ansteuern. Das könntest du mal rausfinden.
<OlMightyGreek> wie kann ich das herausfinden? bei mir würde ich die frage vorerst bejahen hehe
<bekks> Ich würds googlen :)
<OlMightyGreek> wie kann ich denn ubuntu sagen es soll von nem subwoofer ausgehen?
<bekks> Mit dem richtigen Treiber.
<OlMightyGreek> und den finde ich wo?
<k1l_> OlMightyGreek: linux verwendet da einen standard-treiber, weil der hersteller nur einen extra für windows liefert
<bekks> Erstmal solltest du suchen, ob das überhaupt unter Linux funktioniert.
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe weder beiträge gefunden die dafür, noch welche die dagegen sprechen
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe einen kryptischen bug post gefunden in dem die chipbezeichnung fiel
<OlMightyGreek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136968/how-to-make-the-internal-subwoofer-work-on-an-asus-g73jw
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How to make the internal subwoofer work on an Asus G73JW? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<OlMightyGreek> muss mal rebooten
<OlMightyGreek> re
<k1l_> das was er postet ist eh von nem anderem notebook
<bekks> :)
<p4rAn0id> hallo miteinander, weis nicht, ob hier der richtige ort für meine frage ist, doch ich möchte herausfinden, was für ein befehl hier hinter steckt: Nautilus->rechtsklick auf meine exe->öffnen mit...->mono (Terminal)  --- ist das irgendwo in einem config einsehbar?
<AliceNine> hallo, hab eine Frage zu Xen, was bewirkt eigentlich die Option shadow_memory?
<bekks> Das müssten die #xen Supporter wissen :)
<apollo13> AliceNine: *sigh* google erster hit…
<AliceNine> apollo13: shön, aber irgendwie find ich beim ersten punkt zwar eine erklärung wie man die größe ermittelt und das 8MB wohl immer genug sein sollen, aber nicht was die funktion macht.
<apollo13> dann hast du ein anderes google als ich ;)
<apollo13> either way, hier ist wie im topic steht ubuntu support und nicht xen support, siehe bekks seine antwort
<AliceNine> wenn man ein ubuntu mit Xen verwendet darf man aber doch fragen
<bekks> Erster google Treffer erklärt das sehr wohl. Einfach den zweiten Satz auch noch lesen.
<apollo13> AliceNine: ubuntu als xenhost? das ist tapfer
<AliceNine> warum?
<bekks> Gelogen. Es ist der dritte Satz. Und der vierte sagt, wo es mehr Informationen gibt.
<apollo13> AliceNine: weil der support unterirdisch ist/war, wobei ich nicht weiß ob sich das mit 12.04 und pvops etc gebessert hat
<AliceNine> bekks: Linux VMs konnte ich problemlos von Debian nach Ubuntu migrieren, was nicht wollte, und wo ich einfach jetzt drauf verzichtet hab ich XP unter Ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen
<AliceNine> @ apollo13, sorry
<p4rAn0id> weis nicht genau ob das so stimmt doch die lösung für mein problem ist: x-terminal-emulator -e mono meineapp.exe
<p4rAn0id> kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dieser call auf (fast) allen distris funktionieren wird ?
<bekks> Nein.
<apollo13> AliceNine: bitte keine pns -- und was besser ist fragst du den falschen, ich verwende xen im kommerziellen umfeld, ich glaub kaum dass du bei dir mit citrix rumspielen willst^^
<p4rAn0id> gibt es einen call der auf (fast) allen distris funktioniert?
<bekks> p4rAn0id: Wissen wir nicht, das gehört nicht zum Ubuntusupport,
<apollo13> was reicht an "mono meineapp.exe" nicht?
<Fuchs> p4rAn0id: Du koenntest ein paar gaengige terminals durchgehen 
<Fuchs> apollo13: ggf. keine X Anwendung
<p4rAn0id> bekks, und wo finde ich wen der das vielleicht weis ?
<p4rAn0id> apollo13, wenn ich mono direkt calle aus meiner app dann wird kein console fenster gezeigt
<bekks> p4rAn0id: In dem du bei jeder Distro nachfragst, auf der du das einsetzen willst.
<p4rAn0id> bekks, ich weis leider nicht welche distris ein allfälliger user meiner app einsetzt :)
<bekks> p4rAn0id: Ja, das ist dann ... Pech :)
<bekks> Allgemein kannst du den Call so aber nicht einsetzen.
<AliceNine> apollo13: das war eher damit es nicht als werbung rüberkommt, und citrix. Warum nicht? das wäre nichts wovor ich angst hätte, lediglich die entsprechende Hardware würde mir für den gescheiten betrieb fehlen
<p4rAn0id> ich formuliere mal meine frage anders, da ich als MainApp eine gui habe, gehe ich davon aus dass der user eine GUI (also xserver) hat, wie schauts dann aus ?
<bekks> Wenn der User eine GUI will, warum startest Du dann ein Terminalfenster?
<p4rAn0id> bekks, ist mein updater, den habe ich auf win als consoleapp entwickelt
<bekks> Das Design ist doch Blödsinn.
<apollo13> updates gehen im linux über paketmanager
<bekks> Du startest ein Terminal, und darin dann deine GUI, und behauptest, dass das Terminal dein Updater wäre.
<bekks> Wenn Du deinen Update laufen lassen willst, starte ein definiertes Terminal aus deiner GUI heraus. Und nincht umgekehrt.
<p4rAn0id> bekks, öhm nein? es ist eine .net app die ich kompatibel mit mono machen will
<k1l_> p4rAn0id: bei anderen distris und mono kann das schonmal anders aussehen. da musst du dann konkret die distris abklappern
<p4rAn0id> k1l_, thanks aber ich werde wohl  den updater zu ner winform app portieren, damit ist dann der call nicht so aufwändig unter mono 
<apollo13> dumme frage, warum willst du unbedingt nen updater?
<apollo13> sowas ist unpblich für linux und lästig
<apollo13> unüblich*
<bekks> Warum startet man den Updater nicht aus der GUI heraus.
<p4rAn0id> apollo13, weil es eine windows app ist?
<apollo13> p4rAn0id: ja und? eine option dass der updater deaktivert ist, so wie firefox auch hat und gut ist
<bekks> Was hat das mit einem Updater zu tun?
<p4rAn0id> bekks, mache ich ja aber der call mono meienapp zeigte das konsolenfenster nicht
<apollo13> updates über apt einspielen und fertig…
<bekks> p4rAn0id: Dann such Dir eines von vielen Terminals, die der User möglichweise installiert hat, und benutz es.
<bekks> apollo13: ack
<apollo13> xterm ftw :þ
<bekks> konsole :)
<apollo13> naja ich würde was nehmen was möglichst viele installiert haben ;)
<p4rAn0id> nein ich portiere den updater zu ner winformapp
<apollo13> *sigh*
<p4rAn0id> ist einfacher
<AliceNine> naja, mal zu snmpd, wie muss ich die snmpd.conf anpassen damit er nur anfragen von einer bestimmten IP zulässt?
<p4rAn0id> apollo13, die app habe ich für win gecshrieben auf .net 4.0 - 1. da gibts kein apt 2. reicht der updater da als consoleapp da simpel gehalten 3. portiere ich dies kleine tool auf mono also nix mit apt und es soll einfach funktionieren und nicht kompliziert komplex sein
<p4rAn0id> aber herzlichen dank für die tips cya
<apollo13> p4rAn0id: du hast apt nicht verstanden, für apt brauchst du nix an der app ändern
<apollo13> außer den update zu deaktivieren
<apollo13> und simpler als keine arbeit geht nicht :þ
<bekks> apollo13: Ach lass ihn halt, die Kunden werden das schon rächen :)
<p4rAn0id> apollo13, lol ja da will einer dein apt nicht gleich einsetzen (da ich ja nichtmal weis ob ein unixler jemals die app brauchen wird!) und meint der andre habe was nciht verstanden....lies was ich geschrieben habe, und sowieso kann ein user mich ja bitten das ding in apt einzupflegen (account einrichten irgendwo und etc. ist ja keine arbeit lol) - im moment geht es mir um die funktionalität und kompatibilität auf möglichst vielen
<p4rAn0id>  plattformen, und wenn der need da ist kann man alles erweitern, etc etc blah blah
<bekks> Eigenes PPA aufsetzen braucht nicht mal einen Account irgendwo.
<Fuchs> lolpad, oder? 
<k1l_> dann soll er einfach nicht im ubuntu bezogene support damit nerven, fertig
<apollo13> jetzt ist er erstmal damit beschäftigt rauszufinden wie sudo funktioniert damit sein updater geht -_-
<bekks> chrchr 
<fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<fachher> Bräuchte mal schnell hilfe. Wie ändere ich die Bootreihenfolge am besten. Habe dafür jetzt schon zich verschiedene Varianten gesehen. Teilweise mit der Bemerkung das man diese später mal wieder ändern muss. Ich habe bei Ubuntu 10.04 immer Startupmanager verwendet. Diesen gibt es irgendwie in Ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr.
<k1l_> fachher: das ist bei grub2 recht einfach mit den scripten
<k1l_> !grub2 > fachher 
<kubine> fachher: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<fachher> Thx
<fachher> bis dann
<LinuxFan> wie kann man ubuntu 10.04  eine 1 zu 1 kopie machen 
<bekks> !datensicherung > LinuxFan 
<kubine> LinuxFan: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<bekks> !backup > LinuxFan 
<kubine> LinuxFan: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<LinuxFan> <beeks><kubine>ich bin selber anfänger ich habe versucht eine backup zu machen ,das installieren ging nicht... nur live dvd 
<bekks> "das installieren..." von was denn?
<LinuxFan> <beeks>ich habe ubuntu 10.04 auf einen alten rechner . und wolte es übertragen auf den neuen laptop 
<LinuxFan> <beeks> das es sich selber installiert 
<bekks> Das ist so nicht möglich.
<bekks> Mach ein Backup deines alten Rechners und sichere es zurück auf den neuen Rechner.
<k1l_> LinuxFan: dann schau doch mal in die genannten wiki artikel. dort ist doch das thema erklärt
<LinuxFan> <kil><beeks> backup habe ich liegt schon auf der dvd . geht an.. kann aber nichts machen 
<bekks> Ein Backup kann man nicht booten.
<k1l_> LinuxFan: wir wissen nicht, was du da auch immer auf die dvd geballert hast
<bekks> Bitte lies die o.g. Artikel, wie Du das Backup wiederherstellen kannst, auf dem neuen Rechner.
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-12
<Meikel> Moin Moin
<Meikel> Jemand hier der mir kurz mit ( Playonlinux, Punkbuster und CoD4 ) helfen kann ?
<bullgard6> XChat zeigt rechts unten einen roten Fortschrittsbalken. Für welchen Parameter?
<rretzbach> Hi, ich würde gerne ein dyndns script über einen cron-job ausführen. An welchem Ort packt man so ein Skript am sinnvollsten? /bin /usr/bin oder /root?
<rretzbach> bullgard6, Ich glaube der Balken gibt deine Latenz an
<bekks> rretzbach: /usr/local/bin für alle User oder /usr/local/sbin wenn es nur von root ausgeführt werden soll.
<Fussel> bullgard6, ein sogenannter lag-meter, wie die ping ist
<bullgard6> rretzbach, Fussel : Danke! 
<Fussel> :)
<rretzbach> bekks, sbin klingt gut, danke
<plastic> hi. ich bin auf der suche nach einer webcam für sowohl ubuntu als auch win 7. und zwar beides 64bit. hat jemand nen preiswerten tipp für mich? hab google zwar bemüht aber keine brauchbaren ergebnisse gefunden.
<bekks> !hcl > plastic 
<kubine> plastic: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<plastic> bekks, hm danke erstmal. das ist schon mal was. leider scheinen die beim umbau der webseite zu sein. muss es also mal später nochmal probieren.
<bekks> Wer ist "die"?
<plastic> webmaster von wiki.ubuntu.com
<bekks> Quatsch.
<bekks> Der Link funktioniert einwandfreu.
<plastic> "Fehlende Vorlage
<plastic> Das gewünschte Template „Wiki/Vorlagen/Hardwaredatenbank“ existiert nicht."
<plastic> ja, das schon. aber wenn man dann weiter klickt/sucht kommen diese meldungen.
<f31n> ich sollte die finger vom update button lassen ... hab ich gemerkt ^^ naja nichts desto trotz ich hab eben auf 11.04 upgeadtet und hab seither keinen sound mehr und kann auch noch im clone modus mit meinen monitoren arbeiten ... :/
<bekks> Dann verwechselst du gerade ubuntu.com und ubuntuusers.de
<bekks> Ersteres hat keine deutschen Fehlermeldungen.
<plastic> bekks, och ja - richtig. sorry.
<bekks> plastic: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<kubine> Title: Hardwaredatenbanken › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Funktioniert auch mit weiteren Links.
<plastic> jupps bin da grad am durchstöbern :)
<plastic> merci
<f31n> wenn ich mir keine audio devices anzeigen lassen kann muss ich treiber zusätzlich installieren?
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<bekks> Wieso kannst du dir keine anzeigen lassen?
<bekks> Was genau hindert dich daran?
<Loetmichel> äh sorry, moin
<f31n> naja ich hab grad auf 11.04 upgedatet und er findet weder meine soundkarte noch wirklich richtig meine grafigkarte
<bekks> Und wie lässt du dir die Geräte anzeigen...?
<f31n> naja war jetzt nur mal in den sound einstellungen von der gnome oberfläche
<f31n> und bei der monitoreinstellung von der gui sagt er monitor is unknown
<bekks> Dann installier erstmal einen vernünftigen Treiber für deine Grafikkarte :) Was für eine ist das genau?
<f31n> onboard intel
<f31n> ^^
<f31n> darum wundert mich das dass ich seit 11.04 n eigenen treiber für brauche
<bekks> Ich fragte, welche GENAU.
<f31n> Intel GMA X4500
<bekks> Welcher Treiber wird für das Ding verwendet? lspci -k
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/j7HdQF7K
<kubine> Title: lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controlle - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398377&page=2
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Is Intel GMA X4500 Supported in Ubuntu? - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bekks> Und das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel?highlight=intel#GMA-X4500
<kubine> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<f31n> hm spannend weil unter 10.04 hat sie bei mir so auch funktioniert - ich werd mich mal ins bios vertschüssen die einstellung treffen bis gleich und danke dir schon mal 
<bekks> 11.04 ist aber nicht 11.04.
<f31n> okay
<f31n> wie ist das zu verstehenß
<bekks> 10.04 ist nicht 11.04
<f31n> achso ja, aber in dem link den du geschickt hast redet er von 10.04
<bekks> Ein kleines bisschen Transferleistung am frühen Morgen :)
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Aktuell hast du gar keinen Inteltreiber geladen.
<f31n> richtig ja ich reboote schon und test es :)
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/kL0FKMiA
<kubine> Title: lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controll - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<f31n> @ bekks
<bekks> Nun ist der Inteltreiber geladen. Das war das Ziel :)
<jokrebel> f31n: Wieso machst Du mit dem Upgraden nicht gleich weiter bis auf die _aktuelle_ Ubuntuversion? 11.04 hat nur noch bis Oktober support.
<f31n> jokrebel: naja weil ich mir eigentlich jetzt nicht die zeit nehmen will mich mit dem updaten und fehler beheben rumzuschlagen, und in ca 3 monaten das system neu aufsetzte mit der neuen version glaub ich ist vernünftiger oder?
<f31n> bekks: nur kann ich leider trotzdem nicht in den erweiteren modus schlaten und in der gnome konfiguration wird der monitor auch nicht erkannt any ideas?
<jokrebel> f31n: Da versuchst Du nun lieber mit ungewissem Zeitaufwand etwas zu richten, dass nur noch ein paar Monate unterstützt wird? Hm…
<f31n> jokrebel: spannendes argument, warum kümmerst du dich darum dass dein system funktioniert? das wird doch auch nur noch ein paar monate unterstützt zwar mehr monate als meines, aber trotzdem nur ein paar oder?
<apricot1> simple Frage. ein java Proggi aus dem Terminal starten. Wenn ich das Terminal- Fenster schließe ist auch das Proggi weg. & am Ende hilft auch nix. Wie machh ich das ?
<Fuchs>  & disown 
<apollo13> man nohup ;)
<apricot1> Fuchs, danke :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<kaan> hallo
<kaan> ich würde gern eine pdf datei, welche eingescannte texte beinhaltet, mit einem OCR programm leserlicher machen
<kaan> kann mir jemand helfen?
<kaan> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Texterkennung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kaan> hier gibt es paar programme, aber die meisten funktionieren nur mit bildern als input
<apollo13> dann wandel das pdf in bilder um
<apollo13> siehe dazu man convert
<apollo13> sinnvollerweise noch die density hochdrehen wenn die scans gut sind
<LupusE> g'morgen
<kaan> apollo13, 
<kaan> ich habe es gerade versucht und bekomme eine fehlermeldung bei konvertierung
<apollo13> und jetzt soll ich raten welche das ist?
<apollo13> du musst die schon auch herzeigen ;)
<kaan> ich war gerade am kopieren
<kaan> "   **** Warning: File has insufficient data for an image.
<kaan> error: cannot decode code stream
<kaan> unable to decode JPX image data."
<sdx23> Ich würde ja pdfextract statt convert empfehlen, dann hat man exakt die Bilder, die da drin sind.
<apollo13> oder auch http://linux.die.net/man/1/pdfimages
<kubine> Title: pdfimages(1) - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<kaan> ok ich teste
<leszek> hi
<kaan> also die texterkennung hat geklappt, war aber echt mies
<kaan> http://www.onlineocr.net/
<kubine> Title: Free Online OCR - convert scanned PDF and images to Word, JPEG to Word (at www.onlineocr.net)
<kaan> damit gehts voll gut
<kaan> als tipp für alle anderen
<laurox> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand bei der installation von vmware-player helfen? ich habe es mit ./VMware-player installiert, aber wenn ich es aufrufen will passiert nichts. hat jemand eine idee, woran da liegen könnte?
<apollo13> laurox: gibt es einen grund dass du vmware verwenden willst, was spricht gegen virtualbox?
<Loetmichel> apollo13: bei mir zum beispiel daß ich die virtual machines schon lange auf win-systemen einsetze
<Loetmichel> ... vielleicht isses bei ihm ähnlich
<apollo13> das ist kein guter grund, denn vmware auf linux ist noch viel schlimmer als vbox :þ
<laurox> ich habe eine virtuelle maschine unter windows erstellt, die ich auch unter linux verwenden möchte
<Loetmichel> siehste...
<Loetmichel> und ich sehe keine probleme
<Loetmichel> vmware player installiert, reboot wegen kernel neu, rennt
<apollo13> doch, die vmware installation routinen sind nen krampf sondersgleichen
<Loetmichel> zumindest bei mir
<laurox> bei mir leider nicht
<apollo13> virtualbox supported vmdk
<Loetmichel> apollo13: meinste nicht EIN hinweis daß virtualbox besser unterstütz ist reicht? wenn er doch Vmware nutzen will: hilf ihm das zu installieren, ICH kanns leider nicht.
<Loetmichel> +t
<apollo13> Loetmichel: damit er es danach nie mehr los wird? nein danke…
<laurox> ich schau mal nach, vll reicht ja auch virtual box
<apollo13> vmware install für linux ist einfach ein krampf, wenn er es will muss er selber machen, support dafür gebe ich keinen
<laurox> ok, trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<Loetmichel> laurox: ich bin leider auch eher hilfesuchender hier als supporter. aber bei mir hats geklappt mit dem install
<Loetmichel> war aber auch ein "stock" ubuntu , direkt mach der installation
<laurox> aller anfang ist schwer... ich spiele schon seit 2 tagen mit der installation rum.. *grummel ---ich dachte frag mal, vll gibt es ja son "schnellen" oder "besseren" weg *lach
<Meikel> Moin Moin ! Kann mir jemand bei meinem Start-Skript helfen ? Es ist geschrieben und brauche nur kurz hilfe vllt. 5 min.
<sdx23> Meikel: einfach die Frage frage ;)
<||arifaX> wo kann ich eigentlich die genau kommandozeile der programme einstellen, die mir bei anstecken meiner digialkamera offeriert werden?
<abbgrade> hat hier schon jemand openvz unter ubuntu 12.04 zum Laufen bekommen?
<wego> Kann mir jemand hierbei helfen? http://ccb.pa-s.de/P8sSvb9
<kubine> Title: CCB PA-S.de (at ccb.pa-s.de)
<wego> also irgendwie scheint meine Paketverwaltung ein Problem zu haben. Habt eswas Nachsehen, bin kein noch kein Ubuntu-Nerd. 
<jokrebel>  : wego: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> hi
<wego> jokrebel bitte schön: http://ccb.pa-s.de/PVv2rXO
<kubine> Title: CCB PA-S.de (at ccb.pa-s.de)
<jokrebel> wego: Dann probier mal das empfohlene "apt-get -f install" (mit sudo
<wego> jokrebel Ich glaube das war nicht erfolgreich. dpkg: Fehler: --> http://ccb.pa-s.de/P1ky3G5
<kubine> Title: CCB PA-S.de (at ccb.pa-s.de)
<leszek> wego: die Datei /var/lib/dpkg/status mit sudo öffnen und dort den rechtschreibfehler korrigieren
<leszek> also li`gtkhtml-editor-common durch libgtkhtml-editor-common
<leszek> danach sollte das funktionieren, so hoffe ich
<wego> leszek Das erkennt man aber auch nur, wenn man sich tief mit der Materie beschäftigt hat. Ich frage mich wie der da rein kommt. Versuchen kann ich es ja mal.
<leszek> wego: das muss einer der paketmaintainer verkackt haben
<leszek> seltsam das es nicht aufgefallen ist, hast du proposed quellen aktiviert ?
<leszek> oder nur die main universe multivers ?
<leszek> +e
<wego> leszek ok korrigiert, und wie teste ich das jetzt am sichersten?
<wego> leszek oder einfach mal die Aktualisierung grafisch anstoßen?
<wego> Mir ist unklar weshalb, aber leider scheint das nicht der einzige Fehler gewesen zu sein. Hier eine aktuelle Ausgabe von sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade http://ccb.pa-s.de/PwRmZCO Weitere Ideen?
<kubine> Title: CCB PA-S.de (at ccb.pa-s.de)
<Buebsche> hallo! auf meinem rechner (lenovo q180) laufen einige anwendungen verdächtig langsam, zum beispiel ruckeln flash-anwendungen sehr. kann das daran liegen, dass ich ein ubuntu mit 32-bit installiert habe?
<wego> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand bei meinem Problem (s.o.) weiterhelfen könnte. 
<Fuchs> wego: scheint immer noch Fehler in Dateien von apt zu haben
<Fuchs> wego: korrigier diese am besten. Keine Ahnung aber, wo die herkommen
<wego> Wenn ich wüsste welche Fehler ich korrigieren muss (oder wie ich diese finde), hätte ich das schon getan. Ich bin noch kein Experte. Übertragungsfehler sind bei der Paketverwaltung doch eigentlich ausgeschlossen oder?
<atmega8> Buebsche: hast du die  ATI Treiber installiert?
<Buebsche> nein.
<atmega8> Start -> Einstellungen -> zusätzlich Treiber
<atmega8> nicht den ersten (mit zusätzlichen Aktualisierungen) nehmen, der will bei mir nicht, der 2. läuft
<Buebsche> ok, das scheint ja einfach zu sein. :-) moment - ich installiere.
<Buebsche> atmega8: hast du auch probleme mit der wlan-verbindung?
<atmega8> nein, hab es einfach über USB eingesteckt und es lief
<Buebsche> bei mir schwankt die übertragungsrate sehr. es gäbe die möglichkeit den rechner mit lan zu versorgen, das kabel würde dann aber etwas stören.
<atmega8> ich habe jetzt aber so ein neuen mini 802.11n Stick gekauft, der will nicht ... aber es gibt dafür eine Anleitung im Ubuntu Forum :)
<Buebsche> ok, eins nach dem anderen. ich muss erstmal neustarten. bin hoffentlich gleich wieder da.
<atmega8> es ist ein Ralink RT5370 Chip in dem Stick
<Fuchs> wego: die Datei und Zeile steht in der Fehlermeldung, 
<Fuchs> dpkg: Fehler: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/available«, nahe Zeile 54846 Paket »librhythmbox-core5«: Unsinn hinter Wort im Feld »priority«
<Fuchs> mach ein Backup von der Datei, oeffne sie mit rootrechten (sudo resp. gksudo wenn graphisch) und korrigier Zeile 54846
<wego> Fuchs ich schau mir das mal an. Habe vorhin mit Nano gearbeitet. 
<Fuchs> ja, das geht
<wego> Fuchs kann ich mir bei Nano auch irgendwie Zeilennummern anzeigen lassen? 
<Fuchs> muesste ich kurz nachschlagen, ich selber nutze vim (tu das nicht) 
<Fuchs> nano -c  <datei> 
<Buebsche> atmega8: jetzt werden schwarze ränder auf meinem bildschirm angezeigt. kennst du das problem?
<Buebsche> ich habe meinen bildschirm per hdmi angeschlossen.
<atmega8> versuche die Auflöung anzupassen
<atmega8> meinen habe ich per DVI angestöpselt
<Buebsche> bei beiden auflösungen, die für meinen bildchirm akzeptabel wären (1920x1080 und 1776x1000) werden die ränder angezeigt. die niedrigeren auflösungen tun in den augen weh.
<Buebsche> ich frag auch meinen freund, das große g...
<canta> Buebsche: Ist dein bildschirm ein fernseher?
<Buebsche> canta: nein, ein 23-zoll-display
<Buebsche> ein prolite x2377hds von iiyama
<canta> Buebsche: HDMI input hat oft soft-overscan, check die osd setup sache vom monitor
<atmega8> versuch mal am LCD etwas einzustellen, meist geht das nicht da die Daten digital rüber kommen
<Buebsche> da gibt es leider keine passende einstellung.
<Buebsche> noch mal neustart...
<Buebsche> ok, das hier hat geklappt: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/schwarzer-rand-bei-hdmi-mit-fullhd-1080p/#post-1668948
<kubine> Title: Schwarzer Rand bei HDMI mit FullHD (1080p) › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<canta> ahso ati.. na dann
<Buebsche> aber wirklich schneller geworden ist die darstellung leider nicht.
<Buebsche> ok, mal abwaren. erst einmal vielen dank für die hilfe!
<wego> Ok, wenn also meine /var/lib/dpkg/status Fehler enthält, kann ich dann einfach abwarten bis diese Fehler von den Entwicklern beseitigt werden? Müsste doch gehen oder?
<canta> wenn du einen der entwickler bezahlst und der vorbei kommt, dann wird das ein entwickler womoeglich fixen
<wego> canta ich dachte Ubuntu holt sich die Dateien wenn ich auf aktualisieren klicke bzw. das im terminal anstoße?
<k1l> wego: hast du denn fremdquellen benutzt? .deb files oder ppas?
<k1l> wego: irgendwas hat nämlich deine paketverwaltung durcheinander gebracht
<wego> k1l glaube nicht, wie kann ich mir meine quellen im Terminal ansehen?
<k1l> ls -alR /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<atmega8> Buebsche: der Stick geht hier unter XUbuntu 12.04 "out of the box" ... sehr klein, aber mit Antenne und mit 150MBit/s (4 Euro)
<Buebsche> atmega8: danke für die info. bevor ich aber einen usb-steckplatz belege würde ich eher noch das lan-kabel verlegen. :-)
<Buebsche> atmega8: bei einem aktuellen download ist die rate auch konstant bei ca. 1mbit. das ist schnell genug.
<Buebsche> atmega8: meinst du die ati-treiber werden noch verbessert? bzw. werden die automatisch geupdatet, falls da was kommt oder muss ich manuell nachhelfen?
<Buebsche> atmega8: als grafik wird jetzt übrigens folgendes in den einstellungen angezeigt: "VESA: CAICOS"
<atmega8> Ja, ich setze auch auf Kabel (an meinem PC), aber da ich das Laptop immer irgendwo anders hinstelle ist mir dieses Kabel schon ab und zu gebrochen (ist halt keine Litze sondern sind nur starre Drähte drin)
<atmega8> läuft es jetzt ... ohne Rand?
<Buebsche> ja, das hat mit einer zusätzlichen einstellung per konsole funktioniert. aber die geschwindigkeit ist nicht sonderlich besser geworden, eher unmerklich.
<atmega8> bei "Anzeige" wird bei mir DFP2 angezeigt ... ist aber ein 23 Zoll TFT von Acer
<Buebsche> ich habe eine 23 zoll von iiyama.
<atmega8> ja, die Firma stellt gute TFTs her
<atmega8> ... kosten aber auch mehr
<Buebsche> ein bisschen.
<Buebsche> ich habe auch immer noch einen von den günstigeren genommen. die entscheidung fiel vor allem wegen der relativ guten farbechtheit.
<Buebsche> vom gefühl her ist die geschwindigkeit von unity sogar noch etwas runter gegangen...
<Buebsche> zwar nicht deutlich mehr als vorher, aber auch nicht wirklich weniger. es hakelt jetzt an anderen stellen.
<atmega8> ich habe xfce, als Fenstermanager ... läuft gut mit meinem AthlonX2 4000+ und der ATI HD4350
<Buebsche> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007FRPDNK
<Buebsche> die hd6450a ist wohl nicht sonderlich stark... obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass es so unbedingt an der leistungsfähigkeit der hardware liegt.
<Buebsche> wenigstens unity müsste doch gut laufen.
<Buebsche> ich will eigentlich kein windows auf dem rechner benutzen, aber zu testzwecken werde ich wohl doch mal win7 installieren.
<Buebsche> atmega8: meinst du es könnte etwas bringen die treiber von amd zu installieren, also manuell und nicht über die zusätzliche treiber-funktion?
<atmega8> weiß ich nicht, aber installiere ruhig Win7 dann hast du einen Vergleich
<johny_> seit dem ich den proporieteren nvidia treiber unter 12.4 installiert habe kann ich die helligkeit nicht mehr einstellen, das problem scheint wohl bekannt zu sein weiß jemand eine lösung?
<atmega8> Ich brauche auch Windows (in der VirtualBox und auch richtig installiert) da ich für C# Programme schreibe
<atmega8> johny_: bei mir funktioniert es auch mit den normalen Kernel Treibern, logischerweise sind die weniger buggy und besser ... nur die Leistung ist nicht so doll
<atmega8> da ich keine Spiele unter Linux spiele läuft aber alles so wie ich es brauche
<Buebsche> atmega8: ich würde mir die windows-installation auch am liebsten sparen, ich spiele auch nicht.
<jojo4> hi, mit der Tastenkombination Shift + F4 komme ich mit Ubuntu 12.04 immer in so einen kommandozeilenmodus
<jojo4> lässt sich das ausschalten? bzw. wie?
<Buebsche> die programme die ich wirklich nicht unter linux laufen lassen kann (etwa den sony reader) können auf meinen ersatz-laptop laufen.
<_Phil_> sollte ich irgendwann mal einen brauchbaren DWG-viewer fuer linux entdecken..... dann koennte ich komplett auf windows verzichten. 
<atmega8> manche Dinge gehen nicht unter Linux und recht viele (für einen der gerne programmiert) gehen nicht unter Windows, aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden dass ich WinXP oder 7 doch noch nutzen muss ... wird einfach von vielen Leuten verwendet
<bunyip> atmega8: unter: Section "Device"  in xorg.conf  (Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1") eontragen
<bunyip> s/eontragen/eintragen
<atmega8> Buebsche: der 2.1GHz Atom ist vielleicht etwas schwach ... der wird zwar nicht so warm, aber er schafft auch nicht so viel wie ein normaler CPU mit der selben Taktfrequenz
<Buebsche> ist mir bewusst. ich bin allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass der rechner wenigstens unity schafft.
<Buebsche> es ist nicht so, dass ich damit nicht arbeiten kann. aber etwas ruckelig läuft das schon. flüssig ist jedenfalls anders.
<johny_> <atmega8> wie meinst du das mit dem kernel treiber
<bunyip> atmega8: ups sry, das sollte an johny_ :)
<atmega8> unity ist doch schon recht anspruchsvoll, probiere mal ob es mit Win7 schneller läuft
<Buebsche> werde ich wohl müssen... wenn ich dann ubuntu installiere nehme ich wohl lieber die 64bit-version?
<Buebsche> ich werde irgendwann auf 4gb-ram aufrüsten.
<johny_> bunyip hi so eine lösung habe ich schon gesehen also öffne ich mit sudo gedit die datei und füge die ganze zeile an irgendeine stelle ein oder an eine bestimmte stelle?
<atmega8> ich würde nur noch 8GB Module kaufen
<Buebsche> atmega8: der kleine rechner geht nur bis 4gb, glaube ich.
<bunyip> johny_: natürlich nicht an irgent eine stelle, sondern an die richtige: http://dpaste.com/785279/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #785279 (at dpaste.com)
<laurox_> kann ich eine kleine zwischenfrage stellen? ich möchte mein system ein wenig besser kennen lernen und dafür ein terminal mit syslog dateien kontinuierlich aktualisieren. kann mir jemand sagen, wie man das fenster aktuell hällt?
<johny_> ah danke ich füge aber nur die eine zeile ein nicht wie bei dir die anderen einstellungen oder ?
<Fuchs> laurox_: tail -f 
<laurox_> fuchs: danke
<Fuchs> laurox_: tail ist da, um die letzten n Zeilen einer Datei anzuzeigen. Mit -f (--follow) sagst Du, dass er Aktualisierungen anzeigen soll
<Fuchs> laurox_: und damit Du noch kennenlernst, wo man so etwas nachschlagen kann:  man tail 
<atmega8> 4GB sind auch genug, aber man kann (wenn man nur eine SSD hat)  auch den Build-Pfad in dem man die kompilierten Daten hat in ein tempfs legen, dann schreibt man nicht auf der SSD rum, sondern im RAM
<johny_> bunyip ich habe jetzt mal nur die eine zeile gemacht und starte mal neu mal sehen was passiert komme gleich wieder 
<Buebsche> atmega8: mehr kann der q180 auch nicht. der prozessor kann 64-bit. dann sollte ich das auch nutzen oder?
<Buebsche> oder gibt es noch gründe die unter linux gegen 64bit sprechen?
<atmega8> Buebsche: ja, ich würde auch auf 64 Bit setzen ... und nicht in der Vergangenheit leben
<Buebsche> ;-)
<johny__> bunyip hat geklapt ubuntu rocks
<atmega8> die eine Linux-Firewall die ich probiert habe ging nicht unter x64, aber die wurde eh nicht mehr aktualisiert ode gewartet
<johny__> meine helligkeit läuft endlich auch unter nvidia warum der treiber das nicht automatisch macht und ich erst die conf anpassen muss ist ja linux like vom feinster aber hauptsache es läuft :-)
<johny__> und ich hätte fast am kernel rumgespielt weil so ein anfänger mit seinen halbwissen rumschmeist hammer was sich hier für leute rumtreiber xd
<johny__> atmega8 hoffe hast die lösung mitbekommen und versucht den leuten nicht noch mal so eine noop lösung vorzuschlagen lass lieber die profis ran :-) 
<Buebsche> atmega8: okay. dann erstmal danke für die hilfe. ich werde erst einmal offline gehen und die installationen durchführen. ich hoffe man liest sich wieder!
<atmega8> johny_: ach du meinst mich ... hab nicht gesagt dass du da rumspielen sollst, die befinden sich nur da
<johny__> alles schick 
<atmega8> johny_: nein gar nicht, was wolltest du da am Kernel machen?
<johny__> du hast doch was vom kernel erzählt dann hat mit bunyip einen befehl fr die conf vom xserver gegeben und alles funktioniert 
<johny__> mit = mir*
<atmega8> lies dir noch mal durch was ich geschrieben habe
<johny__> Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"   <<<--- das ist die lösung das in die conf schreiben und man kann die helligkeit anstellen :-) 
<||arifaX> wie bekomme ich meinen hdmi sound auf den fernseher? hab den tv an meinem acer1810t dran und hätte gerne auch den ton auf dem tv
<Fuchs> ||arifaX: nvidia? 
<||arifaX> intel
<Fuchs> dann muss ich leider passen
<||arifaX> Fuchs: also in den audioeinstellungen sehe ich das teil, was fehlt ist irgendwie ne globale umschaltung auf hdmi audio
<Fuchs> ||arifaX: dann kannst Du in pavucontrol den stream auf das HDMI "Geraet" legen, 
<Fuchs> ||arifaX: oder dieses als Standard festlegen
<||arifaX> Fuchs: es funktioniert - wie alles einfach so. war bloß zu blöd! - geil!
<Fuchs> ||arifaX: prima :) 
<||arifaX> Fuchs: also ich muss es wieder mal sagen, unter 12.04 hat alles auf meinem acer bis jetzt ohne "frickeln" funktioniert.
<Fuchs> freut mich zu hoeren
<enigma> hi, ich habe gnome-desktop-environment installiert, wie kann ich mich jetzt dort anmelden?
<enigma> im anmeldedialog seh ich nirgends eine auswahl ...
<enigma> habe light-dm auch installiert ...
<enigma> nutzt hier jemand gnome3 in ubuntu?
<dAnjou> enigma: ubuntu-version?
<dAnjou> lightdm hat nich viel mit der desktopumgebung zu tun
<enigma> 12.04
<enigma> dAnjou: ja, aber vielleiht mit der ursache dass ich gnome3 nicht im anmeldemanager auswählen soll - kann ja sein dass ich gdm hätte installieren müssen
<dAnjou> enigma: es hörte sich so an, als ob du lightdm nachinstalliert hast
<dAnjou> was bei 12.04 nich sein kann
<Lasall> enigma: du musst noch das paket gnome-shell installieren
<k1l> enigma: das geht auch im light-dm
<k1l> enigma: die frage ist eher, was du da bisher schon gefummelt hast und was das da genau für ein system ist
<dAnjou> enigma: evtl. hätte auch mal im wiki gucken geholfen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME#GNOME-3
<kubine> Title: GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> enigma: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<enigma> Lasall: oh - "Dieser Artikel bezieht sich noch auf GNOME 2. Wer sich für GNOME 3 interessiert, zieht den Artikel GNOME Shell zu Rate. " zitat aus dem ubuntu wiki
<enigma> ups - falsches paket installiert
<enigma> danke
<Lasall> :)
<enigma> seh gerade dass gnome shell bereits installiert ist ...
<enigma> k1l: jungfreuliches ubuntu - nur das paket "gnome-desktop-environment" installiert
<Lasall> enigma: welche auswählmöglichkeiten hast du beim login?
<dAnjou> enigma: da is son bubbel in der nähe vom passwortfeld
<dAnjou> standardmäßig mit ubuntu-logo
<enigma> bubbel?
<k1l> iirc ist das doch das ubuntu logo im standard design wo man draufdrücken muss
<enigma> oh, ich guck nochmals genauer
<k1l> enigma: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yB4Fp64uBjM/TmCsOZntJPI/AAAAAAAABNY/F1s8IEa_QLs/s1600/Unity+Greeter+LightDM.png
<k1l> da rechts neben dem other
<k1l> *sigh*
<dAnjou> das is wieder so ne sache, wo ich nich weiß, ob er nutzer zu doof is oder das UI kacke
<enigma> i'm back ;)
<enigma> bubbel gefunden
<enigma> da muss man erstmal auf die idee kommen da drauf zu klicken - sehr geschickt versteckt
<enigma> gnome3 lädt nun
<Lasall> :)
<enigma> seltsam dass firefox nach einer frischen installation in englisch daherkommt ...
<enigma> hoffenltich, lässt sich das mit der installation alle fehlenden updates beheben - dachte der installiert die updates bereits während der installation - naja ...
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe mir gerade ein neues laptop zugelegt (lenovo x230t), nur leider habe ich noch Probleme die Stifteingabe ans laufen zu bringen (touch funktioniert wunderbar). es sieht so aus, als ob ich https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom bräuchte. in aptitude wird aber kein paket mit dem namen angezeigt
<kubine> Title: “xf86-input-wacom” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<Fuchs> xserver-xorg-input-wacom in neueren Ubuntuversionen
<Fuchs> siehe packages.ubuntu.com 
<k1l> hat aptitude nicht noch die probleme mit multiarch?
<Lasall> ja, aber es gibt einen patch :)
<niklasfi> Fuchs: hmm… das hat 0 pakete installiert. offensichtlich hatte ich das schon |:
<Fuchs> niklasfi: dann musst Du es ggf. noch konfigurieren. Ich kenne das Geraet leider nicht, ggf. hat das thinkwiki etwas fuer Dich
<BenLue> -.-
<BenLue> Naboend
<Lasall> abend BenLue 
<niklasfi> fuchs: ins thinkwiki habe ich auch schon geschaut. leider ohne etwas zu finden. eigentlich gibt es ja in den systemeinstellungen eine wacom stifttablett abteilung, aber wenn ich auf kalibrieren klicke, dann passiert nichts.
<niklasfi> Fuchs: ok. scheinbar hat das wiki doch etwas: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wacom_Serial_Tablet_PC_Stylus
<kubine> Title: Wacom Serial Tablet PC Stylus - ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<niklasfi> was will mir "The pen uses serial and appears on some /dev/ttySnn device where nn is a number. An easy way to find it is to map /dev/ttyS0 to the pen's port and irq. The values can be found under the windows driver properties. Using values from an X41 Tablet 1869-5CU, the command is: # setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x0200 irq 5 autoconfig (you need to run this after every suspend/resume cycle). " genau sagen? wie finde ich jetzt das richtige de
<niklasfi> danke für eure Hilfe, ich denke ich sollte mich mal aufs ohr legen. gute nacht
<_Phil_> woooo kann man das in pidgin irgendwo abstellen? dass jedesmal ein popup fenster erscheint, und mir sagt dass jemand online ist ? 
<_Phil_> wenn ja woooo ?
<sonotos> _Phil_: das istn plugin
<sonotos> schau mal in den einstellungen und les die beschreibungen durch 
<sonotos> mir fällt der name grad nicht sein
<sonotos> osd oder so
<Lasall> buddy state notification heißt das bei mir
<_Phil_> jepp.. thx.. habs gefunden... 
<_Phil_> vielen dank. 
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-05
<exoon> während der installation von wine will er grub-pc installieren und fragt nach laufwerken. irritiert mich
<ubuntu321> Hey, hab mal ne frage: wenn ich etwas auch /usr/share/applications lösche, wie tragisch ist das dann? Habe herausgefunden, dass die Icons, die ich dort lösche, nicht mehr in der 'dash' von gnome3 auftauchen
<ubuntu321> Würde so gerne etwas aufräumen
<dadrc> Spontan würd ich sagen: Deinstallier den Kram doch einfach.
<nevchen> hi
<dadrc> Ich mein, ist nichts systemgefährdendes, sind nur desktop-Dateien, aber trotzdem.
<ubuntu321> Zu viel, und außerdem weiß ich nicht wirklich ob das system irgendwas davon noch braucht. Außerdem ist es zu stressig die ganzen paketnamen herauszufinden.. sowas wie "freigabe der arbeitsfläche" werde ich niemals anklicken, daher kann ich das icon ja eigentlivh löschen denk ich. Die dinge in diesem Ordner betsimmen ja im prinzip nur, was im menü landet oder?
<dadrc> Ansonsten kannst du die auch aufmachen und "Hidden=true" reinschreiben.
<dadrc> Ist weniger destruktiv.
<dadrc> Sollte sich Gnome3 eigentlich dran halten
<geser> das mit dem Paketnamen rausfinden geht ganz einfach: dpkg -S Dateiname
<ubuntu321> Welchers zeichen fügt dinge nochmal hinten in der datei an : einmal > oder 2mal >>
<geser> >>
<ubuntu321> Ich probiere das mal kollektiv mit dem hidden
<ubuntu321> Habe dazu anscheinend keine berechtigung
<ubuntu321> Auch mit sudo
<beaver74> ubuntu321, welcher Befehl genau?
<ubuntu321> sudo echo "Hidden=true" >>/usr/share/applications/vino-preferences.desktop
<ubuntu321> Am beispiel "Freigabe der Arbeitsfläche"- icon
<dadrc> echo "Hidden=true" | sudo tee -a /usr/share/applications/vino-preferences.desktop
<dadrc> Du führst "echo" mit Rootrechten aus, die gelten dann aber nicht für die Umleitung von stdout.
<geser> ubuntu321: das sudo wirkt nur auf das echo, nicht auf die Umleitung selber
<ubuntu321> Ok, danke
<ubuntu321> Ist das normal, dass der mir das Hidden=true auch noch auf der konsole ausgibt bei der sudo tee -a variante
<dadrc> ja
<ubutom_> Herro, seit ~3 Tagen kann mein Laptop nicht mehr aus dem Standby erwachen, was vorher ohne Probleme funktionierte. Version ist 12.04 precise(64 Bit), 3.5.0-37-generic.
<ubutom_> Wie gesagt, vorher funktionierte das tadellos, aber seit einem Update neulich scheint da was nicht mehr zu klappen. Laptop zeigt nur einen leicht blinkenden Bildschirm und reagiert auf nichts, kein alt f1 etc
<ubutom_> kann dnn nur den Power-Button drücken bis er ganz aus ist und neustarten
<Robert_Zenz> ubutom_, Shast du Fremdquellen= 12.04 sollte nicht 3.5 haben.
<ubuntu321> Jetzt hab ich aus versehen ne falsche .desktop gelöscht
<ubuntu321> Kann mir jemand sagen. Wie der befehl für die systemeinstellungen ist?
<ubuntu321> Oder hat root n mülleimer
<Robert_Zenz> ubuntu321, welche Systemeinstellungen? Welche DE?
<ubuntu321> Ubuntu12.04, Gnome 3
<brainwash> Robert_Zenz: ist 12.04 auf aktuellem stand, so ist neben 3.5 sogar auch 3.8 verfügbar
<Robert_Zenz> ubuntu321, geraten: gnome-control-center
<ubuntu321> Gut geraten, danke :)
<Robert_Zenz> brainwash, oh, mein Fehler dann...wusste nicht das die auch Kernel Aktualisierungen anbieten.
<ubutom_> hhhm, nur mumble
<ubutom_> also mumble from ppa installiert, der rest sollte standard sein
<ubutom_> from, hehe :D
<ring0> brainwash, woher nimmst du 3.8? 3.5 gibt es ja über linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<ubutom_> ja, normalerweise schreib ich englisch, hust :D
<ubuntu321> Würde trotzdem gern wissen wo dateien hingehn, die ich mit gksudo im nautilus lösche
<brainwash> ring0: linux-image-generic-lts-raring
<ubutom_> fänd ich jetzt aber komisch wenn wegen mumble eine falsche(?) kernel-version installiert worden wäre :(
<Robert_Zenz> ubuntu321, entweder weg oder nach /root/.local/share/Trash (ebenfalls geraten).
<ring0> brainwash, packages.ubuntu.com findet das paket nicht. scheint nicht wirklich offiziell zu sein
<k1l> ring0: im enablement stack ist 3.8 drin für 12.04
<ring0> k1l, ah, danke
<k1l> ring0: ist der raring backport kernel, iirc
<ring0> k1l, backports. ih :)
<ubuntu321> Danke robert, nochmal gjt geraten
<horst123> Hey, kann man bei gnome 3 diese programm-übersicht irgendwie ordnen?
<UbuPhillup> horst123: meinst du ordner?
<horst123> N ordner da drin wär auch nett
<horst123> Ich meine diese scollbare ansicht aller programme, wenn man oben links auf aktivitäten klickt
<UbuPhillup> horst123: glaube ich nicht, ohne weiters
<LupusE> hi
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Wie kann ich denn unter Ubuntu einen separaten Apache-Server in einen Nutzerordner installieren?
<NTQ> Der Nutzer, unter dem das dann laufen soll, soll auch nur ganz normale Rechte haben und natürlich auch nur Ports oberhalb 1024 nutzen dürfen.
<beaver74> NTQ, versuche dich mal mit dem Stichwort 'chroot'.
<NTQ> beaver74: du meinst ich soll mit chroot das wurzelverzeichnis z.b. auf mein benutzerverzeichnis setzen und dann ganz einfach per apt-get apache installieren? ich dachte da eher daran direkt vom source zu kompilieren oder sowas
<beaver74> NTQ, meines Wissens würde der apache in diese chroot gesperrt und dort auch unter einem Benutzer deiner Wahl laufen.
<beaver74> NTQ, z.B das hier.. aber ob es wirklich deine Forderung alleinig löst weiß ich nicht, wäre aber meiner Meihnung nach ein Ansatz - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ModChroot
<kubine> Title: ModChroot - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> NTQ, auch #httpd dürfte Antworten haben
<NTQ> ich teste da mal rum
<beaver74> NTQ, sorry, mehr kann meiner einer dir nicht sagen, evtl kommen ja noch bessere vorschläge
<beaver74> NTQ, chroot oder jail würde ich nach suchen
<NTQ> also schroot klingt mal ganz interessant, ist aber wohl auch wieder zu überrissen für mein vorhaben
<NTQ> ich kompiliere mir jetzt apache-2.2.25 mit entsprechenden prefix in mein nutzerverzeichnis
<NTQ> läuft doch :)
<beaver74> NTQ, jau, nett
<chipdalf_> moin allerseits...
<verdooft> Hallo chipdalf_.
<UbuPhillup> hi chipdalf_ 
<chipdalf_> kann mir jemand sagen wieso mein raid (md0 und md1)in /proc/mdstat in ordnung angezeigt wird, mit mount wird mir aber nur md1 angezeigt und md0 nur als 
<chipdalf_> ups... sorry...
<chipdalf_> ups... sorry...
<chipdalf_> kann mir jemand sagen wieso mein raid (md0 und md1)in /proc/mdstat in ordnung angezeigt wird, mit mount wird mir aber nur md1 angezeigt und md0 nur als /dev/disk/by-uuid. bei df -m dasselbe: md1 als md1 und md0 als dev/disk/by-uuid und eine identische partition mit identischer belegung als rootfs. ist das raid1 zerschossen oder sind das anzeigefehler bei df und mount? 
<chipdalf_> mann... mann... mann... manchmal kann tippen so schwierig sein... 
<beaver74> schiebs erfolgreich aufs Wetter
<jokrebel> schiebs in den offtopic-Kanal wär auch ne gute Antwort gewesen ;-)
<chipdalf_> beaver74: nö, sicher nicht... bei so tollem wetter wird da gar nichts drauf geschoben... *fg*
<beaver74> :)
<koegs> ist md0 denn überhaupt gemountet?
<mamfka> halli19:31] <mamfka> hallihallo  [19:31] <mamfka> eine absolute anfängerfrage  [19:31] <mamfka> also:
<mamfka> ich möchte mich mit meinem ubuntu-gerät verbinden
<mamfka> das funktioniert alles einwandfrei, solange ich mich im selben netzwerk befinde
<mamfka> da verwende ich einfach die ip, die der router vergibt (10.0.0.x in der regel)
<mamfka> jetzt meine frage.. wie mache ich das, wenn ich mich außerhalb des netzwerks befinde?
<mamfka> welche ip verwende ich da?
<koegs> was heisst "mit meinem ubuntu-gerät verbinden"?
<mamfka> telnet, ssh, bouncer
<mamfka> im konkreten fall geht es um einen irc-bouncer
<koegs> da musst du dann port-fowardings auf deinem Router einrichten
<mamfka> da kann ich mich mittels der 10.0.0.5 problemlos verbinden
<mamfka> nur scheitere ich, sobald ich es in einem anderen netzwerk versuche
<koegs> und am besten einen DynDNS-Dienst nutzen, damit du nicht immer die IP nachschauen musst
<mamfka> ok ok
<mamfka> erstmal das dyndns dings
<mamfka> was genau ist das?
<outcast> hi, gibt es ein tool welches den freien ram mit nosens ueberschreibt?
<subz3r0> mafmka.dyndns.com zb
<subz3r0> das wäre dann ne anderesse worunter du immer zu erreichen bist
<apollo13> outcast: why?
<mamfka> achso.. ein anbieter?
<mamfka> also internet-provider?
<outcast> nur so, ich informier mich gerade ein bisschen ueber truecrypt etc 
<subz3r0> ja. aber nimmt kein dyndns mehr... der service ist nur noch mist. glaub es gibt a) keine free accounts mehr und b) man muss sich jeden monat 1x auf die weboberfläche einloggen
<koegs> dyndns ist nicht mehr zu fempehlen: https://freedns.afraid.org/
<kubine> Title: FreeDNS - Free DNS - Dynamic DNS - Static DNS subdomain and domain hosting (at freedns.afraid.org)
<apollo13> subz3r0: jupp stimmt soweit :)
<subz3r0> aber für was nen irc bnc lokal?
<outcast> und die oft angesprochene schwachstelle ist doch das passwort elches im ram zwischengespeichert wird
<subz3r0> nen irc bnc ist mehr oder minder sinnfrei lokal
<apollo13> outcast: und was hilft dir da freie sachen überschreiben? niente
<mamfka> wieso sinnfrei?
<mamfka> der läuft auf meinem alten smartphone
<apollo13> outcast: wenns ernst ist kommt die polizei und friert deinen rechner ein, dann wird ram kopiert und nach dem key gesucht
<outcast> wird denn der ram nicht erst wieder ueberschrieben wenn neue datensaetze den unbenutzten speicher benutzen oder wenn man den pc ausschaltet?
<outcast> nein ichc mein einfach das du einem vierenangriff  einfach aus dem weg gehen kannst 
<subz3r0> mamfka: weil man normal mit nem irc bnc die ip verschleiert und den wunsch hat 24/7 online zu sein um ggf nachrichten zu bekommen die in abwesenheit eintrudeln
<mamfka> und zweiteres ist auch mein anliegen
<apollo13> outcast: hä? wie soll das gegen viren helfen, either way; das ist was für ubuntu-de-offtopic
<outcast> das man einfach direkt nach der passworteingabe direkt dieser speicher ueberschriben wirt
<mamfka> und zweiteres ist auch möglich
<outcast> ok
<koegs> mamfka: der BNC läuft auf deinem Smartphone?
<mamfka> da mein altes smartphone 24/7 online ist
<mamfka> ja
<koegs> mamfka: gut, dann sind wir hier fertig, weiter gehts in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<subz3r0> mamfka: ich würde dir znc ans herz legen. psybnc zb ist komplett outdated und sollte "NICHT" mehr verwendet werden da buggy und nen sicherheitsproblem
<mamfka> ich habe sbnc installiert
<subz3r0> OT: wie gesagt ich finde es sinnfrei... dann miete dir lieber ne shell für ~3+ euro im monat
<subz3r0> und klatsch da dann nen znc drauf
<subz3r0> outcast: virenangriff aus dem weg gehen?  mhh? geh mal in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel... da kannste die these vertiefen ;)
<outcast> ok, vielleicht stell ich mir die ganze sache einfach nur falsch vor, ich meine nur, das ein virenagriff genau in dem moment stattfinden smuss wenn ich mein pw eingebe, sons waers halt schon wieder ueberschrieben..
<outcast> joa
<subz3r0> dazu im OT-channel mehr...
<mamfka_> ich habe eine frage zu freedns
<mamfka_> und zwar
<mamfka_> dort gebe ich eine subdomain ein, die auf meine IP adresse verweist
<mamfka_> richtig?
<koegs> ja
<jokrebel> !enter > mamfka_
<kubine> mamfka_: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<mamfka_> aber dann habe ich doch das selbe problem wie vorher, dass die ip-adresse wechselt und die domain dann nicht mehr funktioniert, richtig?
<koegs> mamfka_: ich empfehle die lektüre dieser seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DDNS-Clients
<kubine> Title: DDNS-Clients › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mamfka_> aah, vielen dank. das hilft :D
<subz3r0> mamfka_: schau mal in die einstellungen deines routers... viele router bieten diverse services an. wie zb dyndns(nun nicht mehr) oder halt andere... dann übernimmt dein router das updaten 
<mamfka_> ja, aber der anbieter ist nicht dabei :/
<mamfka_> also http://freedns.afraid.org
<kubine> Title: FreeDNS - Free DNS - Dynamic DNS - Static DNS subdomain and domain hosting (at freedns.afraid.org)
<mamfka_> und so wie es aussieht, bietet mein router nur bezahl-dienste
<mamfka_> kann ich das irgendwie anders auch machen?
<koegs> da stehen clients im wiki...
<ring0> mamfka_, steht im wiki
<mamfka_> ok ok sorry
<mamfka_> jetzt sagt mein terminal: "unable to locate package ddcclient"
<koegs> tippfehler
<mamfka_> nochmal sorry :)
<mamfka_> es funktioniert trotzdem nicht
<mamfka_> ich bekomme nur ganz viele 404 not found - fehler im terminal
<mamfka_> wenn ich apt-get install ddclient eingebe
<mamfka_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<mamfka_> beides hilft nicht :(
<subz3r0> "sudo apt-get install ddclient"
<mamfka_> ja
<subz3r0> welche ubuntu version?
<subz3r0> hast du die sources.list geändert?
<mamfka_> bekomme da 4 oder 5 mal "failed to fetch http://........link.deb 404 not found
<mamfka_> und die links sehen natürlich nicht so aus
<mamfka_> wie finde ich das heraus?
<subz3r0> welche ubuntu version haste denn?
<mamfka_> gute frage
<mamfka_> ist so ne android-version ^^
<mamfka_> läuft auf meinem andoid smartphone
<subz3r0> cat /etc/lsb-release
<subz3r0> achso... sorry, das ist nicht meine baustelle. kA davon
<subz3r0> die liste liegt normal in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mamfka_> 10.10
<subz3r0> jo, die wird nicht mehr unterstützt...
<mamfka_> und wie komme ich jetzt an ddclient?
<subz3r0> darum findet er auch nix mehr. du müsstest andere sourcen adden.. aber hab auch schon wieder vergessen welche ;) musste letztens nem kollegen dabei helfen und hab mir auch hier die infos geholt. glaub koegs oder k1l hat mir den tritt in die richtige richtung gegeben
<subz3r0> du musst die anderen repos adden
<mamfka_> sorry, ich bin ein absoluter neuling
<mamfka_> was muss ich tun? :D
<k1l_> 10.10 ist schon seit langem abgelaufen
<mamfka_> hätte doch 12 installieren sollen :/
<subz3r0> mamfka_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<k1l_> wenn das eine frische installierte sache ist, dann nimm dir ne 12.04 oder 13,04 und installiere nochmal neu
<kubine> Title: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<chipdalf> mamfka_: kannste immer noch upgraden... 
<mamfka_> aber jetzt läuft schon mein eggdrop und mein bnc .. da will ich ungern alles neu aufsetzen
<k1l_> denn bis du da jetzt die 3-5 upgrades gemacht hast hast du es zig mal neu installiert
<subz3r0> aber ich komme nicht mehr drauf wo man die alten repos finden kann. canoncial bietet die noch an... wird allerdings nichts mehr updated...
<mamfka_> ich bilde mir ein, dass das nicht möglich ist
<mamfka_> upgrade
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chipdalf> apt-get dist-upgrade
<subz3r0> jau das wars. danke k1l_ :)
<k1l_> nur du must halt jetzt von 10.10 auf 11.04 auf 11.10 und dann auf 12.04 upgraden
<subz3r0> mamfka_: also den beiden links folgen und so abändern die sources.list wie beschrieben... die historischen dann von k1l_  adden
<mamfka_> ok
<mamfka_> danke
<mamfka_> und: "Wenn sie versuchen, das image zu aktualisieren, zerstört es das image. aber sie können programme und packages aktualisieren"
<ring0> installier lieber 12.04 neu. geht deutlich schneller
<mamfka_> oookay
<mamfka_> dann vorher noch alle daten sichern :/
<subz3r0> mamfka_: würde mir allerdings den rat von k1l_  und co zu herzen nehmen. 10.10 ist nicht mehr wirklich sicher
<subz3r0> vorallem da du ja services anbieten willst die ins netz gehen(bnc)
<mamfka_> alles klar.. ich mach mal komplett neu :(
<ring0> bei nur zwei simplen anwendungen, die bisher eingerichtet sind, kann das nicht lange dauern. nix :(
<mamfka_> version 12.04 ist okay?
<mamfka_> aktuelleres gibt es nicht
<UbuPhillup> mamfka_: ja
<k1l_> für nen server ist 12.04 LTS richtig, ja. nimm da am besten die 12.04.2
<k1l_> das ist quasi mit dem 2. servicepack. das spart dann updates
<mamfka_> ich habe nur zwei images zur verfügung
<mamfka_> 10 und 12
<k1l_> ubuntu?
<mamfka_> ja
<k1l_> images vom hoster?
<k1l_> die versionen von ubuntu bestehen immer aus mind. 2 zahlenpaaren für das jahr und den monat (12.04)
<mamfka_> ja, 10.10 und 12.04
<k1l_> dann nimm die 12.04
<mamfka_> ich verwende übrigens https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid&hl=de
<mamfka_> falls es wichtig ist
<k1l_> ach das ist das chroot on android?
<subz3r0> k1l_: drum sagte ich ja: nicht meine baustelle ;P
<k1l_> also ob das so der bringer ist für server deamons :/
<mamfka_> ich will doch nur einen eggdrop und einen bouncer hosten :/
<subz3r0> mamfka_: kennst du dich mit dem rooten von phones unter linux aus? ggf. könnteste mir dabei helfen? :) aber eher ot...
<mamfka_> ich hab meines mit windows gemacht
<mamfka_> und mit einer seeehr detailierten anleitung
<subz3r0> da hab ich keins da.. :( und in ner vm soll das probleme machen :/
<mamfka_> jetzt habe ich mir sogar die volle version gesaugt.. mit gui und unity.. mal sehen, ob mein htc desire das packt :/
<helpgfx> Hallo, ich war gestern schon hier, weil mein Bildschirm schwarz beim BIOS screen bleibt, aber per USB Stick beim booten dann ein Bild kommt. Habe Ubuntu 13.04. und 12. getetstet laufen beide. Ich kann aber im BIOS nichts mehr einstellen. kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
<helpgfx> Habe das BIOS vor ca. einer woche geflashed, noch über Windows. PC lief bisweil auch problemlos, bis ich ubuntu 13.04. installiert habe bzw. die catalyst treiber... seitdem macht er das erst
<helpgfx> habe das bios gestern auch per flashrom wieder zurück geflashed. problem besteht aber immernoch
<helpgfx> oder gibt es eine möglichkeit über ubuntu das bios einzustellen, was mir ja vllt. schon ausreichen würde...
<k1l_> also eigentlich grefit ubuntu da gar nicht drauf zu
<k1l_> bist du sicher, dass es an ubuntu liegt?
<helpgfx> ja das komische ist ja, das der ganze rechner per live cd über usb boot läuft. ich habe bild, netzwerk alles. nur beim booten bleibt alles schwarz. auch beim versuch windows7 per cd zu booten bleibt alles schwarz. nur sobald er anfängt linux zu booten kommt ein bild
<helpgfx> entweder muss das bios ja einen weg haben oder meine grafikkarte... ist nur iwie komisches das dass ganze erst nach dem installationsversuch der catalyst treiber aufgetreten ist
<k1l_> du sprichst schon vom bios? also nicht vom grub oder plymouth oder so?
<helpgfx> jap
<helpgfx> bios
<helpgfx> sobald grub durch ist, zeigt er bei ubuntu boot bild an
<helpgfx> vorher schwarz
<helpgfx> auch pause beim anmachen gedrückt oder entf 
<helpgfx> es kommt einfach kein bild
<k1l_> einzige erklärung wäre, dass die auflösung nicht passt. aber eher im zusammenspiel mit dem monitor
<helpgfx> aber vorher lief es ja immer. gut der pc hat schon ein paar jahre hinter sich. aber mich wundert das es erst nach der catalyst installation aufgetreten ist. als wenn ich mir damit iwas zerschossen habe
<helpgfx> deswegen hatte ich das bios zurück geflashed
<helpgfx> bringt aber auch nix
<helpgfx> zumal er lief nach dem flash auch sauber mit windows 7. wollte aber auf ubuntu mal wieder wechseln, installiert, gfx karte installiert ja und seitdem macht er das
<helpgfx> er piept auch nicht das iwie nen defekt wäre oder so
<helpgfx> monitor ausgänge habe ich beide (dvi) schon getestet... monitor hat vga und dvi ausgang... am monitor beim anmachen auch schon alle knöppe gedrückt ob er am anfang evtl versucht über den vga ausgang bild zu bekommen
<helpgfx> also an der grafikkarte die dvi ausgänge beide getestet
<helpgfx> bios reset gemacht am board mit dem jumper... bzw batterie auch raus und wieder rein
<jokrebel> Und wieder der Hinweis auf die Auflösung und den Monitor wie ich gestern bereit erwähnte. Hast nich testhalber nen anderen Monitor?
<helpgfx> doch, aber der hat nur nen vga ausgang und ich hab gerade keinen adapter für die grafikkarte
<helpgfx> aber jetzt habe ich ja auch ein bild
<helpgfx> also der rechner läuft tadelos über den usb boot
<helpgfx> nur am anfang bzw bios boot screen halt totales nix
<helpgfx> ich mein, ich habe eben ubuntu 12 nochmal neu installiert. wollte dann versuchen die catalyst treiber nochmal zu installieren. evtl bringt es ja iwas?! weil unter 13.04 gabs ja nur ärger... aber er bootet nicht von der festplatte
<helpgfx> und ich kann auch keinen boot einstellen, weil ich im bios nichts sehe
<helpgfx> er bootet aber über den usb stick
<jokrebel> helpgfx: Und auch das nochmal. Das was das BIOS an die Grafikkarte liefert hat absolut noch nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun (und mit Windows hast das ja auch). Wenn aber der Monitor nen Hau weg hat, könnte es schon sein, dass die Auflösung/Frequenz von $OS anzeigbar ist, die Auflösung/Frequenz vom BIOS aber nicht.
<helpgfx> ok, das ergibt sinn. dann muss ich morgen in meiner mittagspause mal versuchen einen adapter für dvi/vga zu bekommen... dann werd ich ja mehr wissen. ....sollte es dann auch nicht gehen, eine idee was ich jetzt sonst noch iwie testen könnte?
<helpgfx> kann es passieren, das über die catalyst installation die "firmware" von der grafikkarte verändert wird? ist das möglich?
<k1l_> eigentlich nicht
<k1l_> man kann aber parameter verstellen. je nachdem passen die nun nicht mehr zu dem bios screen
<helpgfx> wobei ich soweit nur versucht habe mit sudo sh ./amd*.run zu installieren, bzw. im /usr/share/ati/ glaube fglrx-uninstall.sh war das ausgeführt habe
<helpgfx> bzw. fglrx-amdccc installation etc
<helpgfx> ja, vllt habe ich da iwas verstellt
<helpgfx> naja soweit über die wiki habe ich iwie versucht das ganze zum laufen zu bekommen
<k1l_> also noch nichtmal den treiber, den ubuntu mitliefert.
<k1l_> dann wende dich am besten mal direkt an amd was deren treiber da verändert hat
<helpgfx> also glxinfo | grep rendering gab mir halt ein no aus mit den mitgelieferten treibern vom 13.04. daraufhin habe ich eben versucht die catalyst zu installieren... wobei ich im nachhinein erst gesehen habe das meine karte die hd4670 nicht mehr unterstützt wird
<helpgfx> hatte auch schon daran gedacht die karte zu flashen iwie. aber da gibts nur software für windows, und da komm ich ja nicht mehr ran ^^... naja ok ich werd das morgen erstmal mit dem monitor testen. bzw. ja mal an amd heran treten ob die was sagen können
<mamfka_> ich habe hier wieder ein problem
<mamfka_> beim entpacken eines tar.gz ordners erhalte ich folgende fehlermeldung: cannot open: permission denied
<mamfka_> es handelt sich einfach um ein archiv, dass ich heruntergeladen habe um ein programm zu installieren
<k1l_> mamfka_: schau dir die rechte des archives an und die rechte des ordners wo der kram hin soll
<mamfka_> der kram soll in den mein home-verzeichnis :/
<k1l_> mamfka_: und "irgendwas irgendwo runterladen" ist immer erstmal eine schlechte idee. ubuntu hat ein paketsystem, was sehr viele programme bereits anbietet
<mamfka_> das habe ich versucht
<mamfka_> aber das programm konnte ich dann nur mit sudo starten
<mamfka_> was ich nicht will
<k1l_> ?
<k1l_> welches programm?
<mamfka_> sbnc
<mamfka_> irgendwas funktioniert mit den berechtigungen gar nicht...
<k1l_> also ich würde die installation per paketsystem deutlich bevorzugen
<k1l_> da musst du nur mal die doku lesen, was du da noch einstellen musst.
<k1l_> andererseits, weiss ich nicht, was bei deinem linux-chroot-auf-android alles verbastelt wurde. da solltest du dann bei den jungs selber nochmal nachfragen, das ist von uns kaum zu supportden
<josef_> sepp
<josef_> nutze ubuntu 12.04, ifconfig liefert 2 reale NICs, 2 von vmware und lo. In /etc/network/interfaces ist nur ein Eintrag: auto lo. Wo finde ich die anderen Einträge?
<k1l_> das macht der network manager
<josef_> k1l_: wenn ich in interfaces neue eintraege mache, werden die beim booten nicht aktiviert, erst nach networking restart
<k1l_> wenn du dort (funktionierende) einträge machst springt der NM für das jeweilige device nicht an
<josef_> k1l_: kann ich das aendern?
<k1l_> ws ädern? es macht ja keinen sinn, dass der NM noch rumfummelt, wenn das device über die interfaces geregelt wird
<josef_> k1l_: Ich moechte, dass nach dem Start die Eintraege in interfaces aktiviert sind
<k1l_> dann trag sie da ein. dann sollten die devices auch genutzt werden
<josef_> k1l_:wir reden aneinander vorbei: die eintraege in "interfaces" werden m.E. beim Start nicht abgefragt, sondern erst nach /etc/init.d/networking restart
<k1l_> josef_: dann läuft was schief
<k1l_> musste mal dmesg und syslog durchgucken
<apollo13> josef_: vlt hast die einfach falsch eingetragen
<k1l_> jo, deswegen mein mehrmaliger hinweis mit dem richtigen eintrag
<josef_> k1l_: ok, ich kontrolliere und probiere es noch mal aus. Ihr meint also, die eintraege in "interfaces" würden automatisch aktiviert
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> das ist der standard weg. wenn eintrag dann interfaces sonst NM
<qwebirc3476> [paste:415537:Problem beim booten]
<qwebirc3476> Hallo,  Ich habe folgendes Problem: Nach dem Updates bei Ubuntu 12.04 und dem Upgrade auf 13.04 bekomme ich beim booten folgende Fehlermeldung:  Gave up waiting for root device Common problems -Boot args (cat(proc/cmdline) -check rootdialog -check root Missing modules (Cat/proc/modules; ls/dev) Alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/bb1c03ad-6cb4-43f6-804f-d7561865a5db   ...  doesnt not exist dropping to a shell  mit den Befehlen „modpro
<qwebirc3476> zum hochfahren. wo liegt das problem?
<qwebirc3476> kann jmd helfen?
<qwebirc3476> jmd da?
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-06
<lux_2> moin
<dadrc> hu
<lux_2> woran liegt es dass mein firefox englisch ist? ich glaube das problem hatte letztens auch schon jemand
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, mein Firefox ist immer englisch ;) Ubuntuversion, Firefoxversion, firefox-locale-de installiert?
<lux_2> ah tatsache firefox-locale-de war nicht installiert, thx
<rhumbot> hallo, ich wollte nachfragen ob es inzwischen eine lösung gibt für multitouch gesten unter ubuntu 13.04?
<apricot1> Rechte-Problem. Das Anlegen einer neuen VM in Virtualbox ergibt: 'Das Verzeichnis...konnte nicht erstellt werden..' Es sind aber schon andere VMs vorhanden. 'ls -l' zeigt, dass ich alle Rechte habe. Woran kann es liegen??
<apricot1> Rechte-Prob hat sich erledigt. Virtualbox mochte nur den Namen 'Tor-Router' nicht - dan gabs schon vorher, aber war gelöscht. 'Tor-Router1' klappte (strange)
<apricot1> Frage: kann ich in VirtualBox ubuntu-13.04 von einer .iso installieren, oder muss ich erst ne DVD brennen?
<Nepstar> von einem iso image sollte i.d.r. funktionieren
<apricot1> Host ist Ubuntu 12.04
<Nepstar> man möge mich korrigieren, aber ich glaube die voraussetzung ist lediglich dass das iso effektiv bootable ist
<apricot1> wie binde ich das beim booten von VirtualBox ein?
<Nepstar> virtuelles laufwerk, bzw in den einstellungen sollte es schon eine option dafür geben
<k1l> apricot1: im menü
<apricot1> ist die iso von Ubuntu - download
<k1l> unten auf die cd klicken und dann iso auswählen
<Nepstar> genau im menü removable devices oder so heissts
<apricot1> ahh danke
<Nepstar> hf
<apricot1> booten klappt nicht - bei Auswahl des Bootmediums mit: c) CD-ROM erscheint: no boot medium found, system halted
<apricot1> keine Auswahlmöglichkeit
<koegs> dann doppelt checken ob wirklich das iso ausgewählt wurde
<apricot1> ich kann ja gar nichts auswählen!!  Nur Hard-Disk, Floppy, CD-ROM, LAN
<k1l> apricot1: du gibst dem das iso. dann tut er so als sei das eine cd im cd laufwerk (was es ja nur virtuell gibt)
<koegs> Geräte -> CD-Laufwerke -> Datei für blablub
<koegs> das kriegt nun wirklich jeder DAU hin :)
<apricot1> ahh ... jetzt hab ichs. Ich kann ja in das virt-CD-Laufwerk eine iso Datei *einlegen* ... danke
<apricot1> jetzt klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn :)
<mmm3> moin, wollt mal fragen, hab irgendwo mal gelesen das bei den neuen ubuntu versionen datenschutzt oder privatsphäre nicht so genau genommen wird, glaube wegen der suche oder so das da irgend welche suchanfragen auch am amazon geleitert werden ... stimmt das so ? oder kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren ?
<LetoThe2nd> mmm3: einmal googlen, 5€: http://www.linuxvoodoo.de/2013/01/ubuntu-12-10-amazon-dash-lens-deaktivieren/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.10: Amazon Dash-Lens deaktivieren | linux-voodoo.de (at www.linuxvoodoo.de)
<k1l> mmm3: schau dir einfach mal die privatsphären einstellungen im systemmenü an. da kannst du genau einstelln was gesendet wird und was nicht
<mmm3> das ist dann auch das enizige was bedenklich ist ?
<LetoThe2nd> mmm3: anhand deiner ip kann man nachvollziehen welche updates du ziehst, also am besten immer allllllle pakete installieren und allllllles updaten damits verschleiert wird
<LetoThe2nd> </ironic>
<mmm3> so ein quatsch :P
<LetoThe2nd> mmm3: glaubst DU.
<mmm3> proxy server und gut :D
<LetoThe2nd> mmm3: glaubst DU.
<mmm3> wird nur unity zum dl angeboten ?
<mmm3> und andere oberflächen müssen nachinstalliert werden ?
<LetoThe2nd> mmm3: welche software installiert ist kann man da dran sehr gut festmachen. ist natürlich furchtbar für deinen datenschutz wenn man in etwa nachvollziehen kann wie viele % der laufenden installationen etwa unity oder kde installiert haben.
<LetoThe2nd> hilft nur eins - eigener apt-mirror mit *ALLEN* paketen!
<LetoThe2nd> und architekturen natürlich, sonst wüsste man ja ob ARM oder x86, oder gar x86_64 (*himmelhilf*)
<LetoThe2nd> also am besten gleich so für die grundausstattung mal kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop und lubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren und dann zu verschleierungszwecken *nur* die bash benutzen ;)
<josef_> kvm, habe im host eine Bridge erzeugt bri0. Internetverbindung nach Außen klappt. Wie bekomme ich ein Gastsystem an das Netz?
<LetoThe2nd> </ironicoffandbacktobusiness>
<lux_2> ich bekomme immer wieder den fehler "es wurde ein problem mit einer systemanwendung festgestellt". aber keine weiteren informationen. wie finde ich raus woran das liegt, oder wie deaktiviere ich diese meldung? da ja scheinbar alles problemlos funktioniert
<koegs> auf Details klicken und wenn es nervt apport deaktivieren
<lux_2> details kann ich bei dem fehler nicht anklicken, das gibts nicht
<lux_2> wie deaktiviere ich apport?
<koegs> !apport
<kubine> koegs: Informationen zu Apport finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport
<jokrebel> lux_2: Sprichst Du von nem roten Symbol in der Taskleiste?
<koegs> oder heisst es inzwischen "Problem melden", dann kann man sich noch die Details angucken und dann entscheiden ob man es losschickt
<lux_2> jokrebel: nein, es poppt eine fehlermeldung in der mitte des bildschirms auf
<koegs> http://totschka.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/2013-01-13-000033_1024x600_scrot.png
<lux_2> koegs: ne das ist ein anderer dialog, da steht glaub auch nix von problem melden
<koegs> dann mach https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WFlovh4mdZE/UOH5LrJPI8I/AAAAAAAAJt4/v6ZFfA_MK8Y/w500/Bildschirmfoto%2Bvom%2B2012-12-31%2B21%253A43%253A43.png
<koegs> die zwei gibt es afaik
<lux_2> koegs: ich glaube das vom ersten screenshot wars
<jokrebel> lux_2: Und dann hast Du kein rotes Symbol in der Taskleiste, danach?
<lux_2> nein, allerdings nutze ich xfce, vielleicht taucht das da nicht auf
<jokrebel> lux_2: Dass die Popups nicht anklickbar sind ist normal.
<jokrebel> lux_2: Normalerweise schon, doch.
<lux_2> ah da ist wieder eins
<lux_2> Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt
<lux_2> Möchten Sie das Problem jetzt melden?
<jokrebel> dann sagst Du dort jetzt ja.
<jokrebel> Dann kommst Du an die Details. Das "melden" kannst Du danach immer noch abbrechen.
<lux_2> the application mythbuntu-kontrollzentrum has closed unexpectedly
<lux_2> das hatte ich doch gar nicht gestartet oO
<LetoThe2nd> nachdem das ja auch mythbuntu ist, hast du wie ich dir schon vor ein paar tagen prophezeit habe: eins ihrer bastelbugs getroffen.
<LetoThe2nd> lux_2: da sollen die sich dann bitte auch selbst drum kümmern.
<lux_2> kann man aus nem mythbuntu ein normales ubuntu machen?
<lux_2> bei date steht da "sun aug 4" oO
<lux_2> warum kommt der fehler dann erst jetzt?
<LetoThe2nd> lux_2: frag die das doch :P
<lux_2> ^^
 * LetoThe2nd is dann mal wech
<lux_2> kk, thx
<jokrebel> lux_2: Einfach Ubuntu drüberinstallieren ;-)
<lux_2> falls es sich wiederholt werd ich halt apport deinstallieren, sollte ja nix passieren dadurch
<lux_2> jokrebel: hat ubuntu mythtv 0.26 in den repos?
<jokrebel> lux_2: Müsst ich schaun, wird aber auch abhängig sein vom gewünschten Ubuntu.
<lux_2> hm ich hätte halt gern lts, weil ich da nur alle 2j upgraden muss
<jokrebel> lux_2: Von apport deinstallieren würd ich abstand nehmen. Da kann man doch für nervige Abstürze nen Haken setzten wie "diesen Absturz nicht mehr anzeigen" (oder so ähnlich.
<lux_2> jokrebel: hab keinen haken gesehen
<dadrc> Man kann apport auch einfach ausmachen: "enabled=0" in /etc/default/apport
<jokrebel> dadrc: Was aber dann ja _alle_ Fehleranzeigen beträfe.
<dadrc> ja, solls doch, oder nicht?
<dadrc> Macht das Deinstallieren im Allgemeinen auch ;)
<jokrebel> lux_2: in 12.04.2 ist -> 2:0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1
<lux_2> zu alt, ich hab 0.26
<koegs> dafür gibt es PPAs
<jokrebel> lux_2: Eventuell gibt es da ein PPA
<lux_2> jo, das nutzt mythbuntu ja auch
<ubuntu234> Hey, wenn ich unter 13.04 (gnome3) den ordner /home/user/Arbeitsfläche umbenenne ( .Arbeitsfläche) .. ich will ihn nicht sehen.. kann dann was passieren?
<ubuntu234> Braucht den ordner irgendein programm?
<dadrc> Ja, Gnome3
<ubuntu234> Wofür?
<dadrc> Als Desktop
<ubuntu234> Der ist doch leer
<ubuntu234> Nautilus verwsltet doch den desktip garnicht meine ich
<jokrebel> wie bitte?
<mmm3> gibts die alternate ubuntu cd nicht in ver. 13 ?
<ubuntu234> Gnome 3 hat doch garkeinen desktop in dem sinne, man kann hier keine symbole anlegen, keine rechtsklicks machen, keine kasten ziehen
<ubuntu234> Also wofür der ordner?
<jokrebel> mmm3: Soweit ich weis gibt es die Alternate nicht mehr
<dadrc> ubuntu234, kannst du anmachen, wenn du das möchtest
<ubuntu234> Darum gehts nicht was irgendwie möglich ist
<ubuntu234> Sondern ob der ordner weg kann
<koegs> der kann weg, wird afaik beim nächsten start aber wieder angelegt
<jokrebel> ubuntu234: Es geht aber auch nicht drum, warum was so oder so ist. Es _ist_ halt so und gehört so. Wenn Du es riskieren möchtest, dass Dein ubuntu dann nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert, bitte.
<ubuntu234> Na deswegen frag ich ja im support-forum
<ubuntu234> Vlt weiß ja jemand on man was riskiert, wiel sich eventuell jemand damit auskennt
<koegs> siehe oben
<ubuntu234> Hab ich gesehn, danke
<ubuntu234> Ich versuchs einfach mal
<mmm3> jokrebel:  geht die verschlüsselung  (dm-crypt) mit der normalen install cd ?
<jokrebel> mmm3: Da ich nicht dem Verschlüsselungs-Wahn verfallen bin habe ich davon keine Ahnung ;-)
<koegs> mmm3: geht mit den aktuellen CDs (seit derselben Zeit, wie es die alternate-CDs nicht mehr gibt) :)
<mmm3> jokrebel:  es geht um keinen Wahn, datensicherheit bei notebooks sollte man schon betreiben! wenn jemand naiv ist und das nicht tut ist das seine sache...
<mmm3> koegs:  danke
<mmm3> wie kommt es das die 12,04 version bis 2017 gewartet wird, und die 13.xx nur 9 monate lang? da macht es doch mehr sinn sich die 12er zu laden
<dadrc> Dafür ist LTS da, ja
<dadrc> Ist für Leute, die nicht immer und ständig die allerneuste Version von allem brauchen
<dadrc> Die haben dann dafür deutlich weniger Stress mit Upgrades
<jokrebel> mmm3: Dann aber dafür mit Passwortspeicherung und Autologin, oder? ;-)
<ring0> jokrebel, 20 zeichen pw muss schon sein
<lux_2> if i define 2 directories in the default storage group, can i move files between these 2 dirs and mythtv still finds them?
<lux_2> for example if i record to directory a and then move the recording to directory b will mythtv find it?
<koegs> !german
<kubine> koegs: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<jokrebel> !german >lu
<kubine> lu: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<lux_2> ah falscher channel, sry
<mamfka> hallihallo
<mamfka> ich hoffe, jemand kann sich noch von gestern an mich erinnern
<mamfka> zu meinem derzeitigen "Problem" (im grunde brauche ich nur hilfe bei etwas wohl sehr banalem): ich habe auf meinem smartphone ubuntu installiert und dann einen IRC-Bouncer. Der läuft einwandfrei und ich kann mich, wenn ich im selben Netzwerk bin, auch mit dem Bouncer verbinden. Wenn ich mich von einem anderen Netz verbinden will, funktioniert es nicht mehr.
<k1l> mamfka: du solltest immer erwähnen, dass es keine installtion sondern ein chroot ist
<mamfka> Ich habe gestern schon den Tipp bekommen, es mittels Port-Forwarding und einem DDNS account zu machen. Den DDNS-account habe ich. Der funktioniert auch soweit sogut. Nur hänge ich nun beim Thema port forwarding fest.
<mamfka> nein, es ist eben kein chroot problem
<mamfka> ist eben ein ganz allgemeines problem: ich habe keine ahnung von Port forwarding
<mamfka> und ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann
<k1l> und dein problem ist ein port forwarding propblem. musst den port fest zu der ip vom gerät verbinden
<k1l> da das aber ein router problem ist ist das hier eh offtopic
<mamfka> okay.. zur info: mein gerät hat die geräte ip 10.0.0.1 . Der Bouncer hört den Port 55687 ab. Wie konfiguriere ich nun das port-forwarding im router?
<koegs> indem du das handbuch deines routers liest :)
<mamfka> die einstellung habe ich ja schon gefunden
<mamfka> mir fehlt nur das hintergrundwissen
<koegs> mamfka: am besten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter
<luky> hallo, wie kann ich einen anderen kernel in ubuntu booten? bootloader = grub
<ring0> luky, zuerst installieren und dann beim booten in grub auswählen
<luky> tja also das mitm auswählen geht nicht 
<luky> weil ich nicht davor sitze
<ring0> du kannst in /etc/default/grub auch angeben, welcher eintrag gebootet werden soll
<luky> tja das hätte ich allerdings auch schon versucht aber dann bootet er in den memtest
<luky> nicht aufm generic 3.8er kernel
<ring0> luky, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> luky, musst eigentlich nur GRUB_DEFAULT anpassen
<luky> ich hab bei grub default 4 reingeschrieben
<ring0> das wäre dann der 5. eintrag
<luky> oder wie sehe ich welcher eintrag welcher kernel is
<luky> ja das is mir bewusst
<ring0> der neuste kernel ist normalerweise der oberste
<ring0> probier doch mal 0 oder 2 aus
<rhagu> hi, ich möchte gerade eine eigene udev Regel in /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules schreiben und muss jetzt noch die entsprechende zeile einfügen, aber ich finde hier: www.pastebin.com/vZHssJnC weder ENV{DMI_VENDOR} noch ATTR{[dmi/id]product_name} was kann ich da tun?
<luky> ich will ja nicht den neuesten kernel booten will ja den generic ubuntu kernel booten
<luky> alle anderen sind self compiled
<ring0> luky, das konnte man deiner ursprünglichen frage nicht entnehmen
<ring0> luky, ansonsten probier es doch mit konkreten namen in anführungszeichen, wie im wiki erwähnt
<luky> ok, wünsche mir glück :D
<ring0> :)
<ring0> rhagu, hast du mal einen blick ins wiki geworfen?
<luky> hmm, also diesesmal bootet er nicht in den memtest
<luky> aber leider wieder selber kernel wie vorher
<rhagu> ring0 hab nur das hier: ENV{ID_VENDOR}=="Logitech*", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c52d", RUN+="keymap $name logitech-r400" von hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69804/how-do-i-change-the-keymap-of-a-single-device-logitech-presenter und dann noch einige Sachen in nem xbmc wiki hab ich gefunden, aber niemals mit den gleichen IDs
<kubine> Title: udev - How do I change the keymap of a single device (Logitech presenter)? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ring0> rhagu, ließ mal hier ein. ist eigentlich gut geschrieben und eigene regeln sind immer bastelei: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Eigene-udev-Regeln
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> luky, was hast du denn gesetzt in GRUB_DEFAULT?
<luky> Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-29-generic
<ring0> luky, ich würde mal die zahlen durchprobieren, irgendwann hast du die richtige :)
<luky> nur muss ich dann jedesmal anrufen und server reboot veranlassen
<leszek> hi
<luky> ich lese da gerade was von submenu einträgen
<luky> da müssten dann meine anderen kernel versionen zu finden sein, kann ich denn das submenu einfach auskommentieren damit ich dann beim start gleich das richtige mit dem namen auswählen kann?
<rhagu> ring0 danke für den link auf lsusb bin ich nicht gekommen
<luky> ring0, haha scheiss submenü habs manuell in da grub.cfg deleted jetzt gehts danke
<ring0> rhagu, gerne
<ring0> luky, hauptsache der richtige bootet ;)
<luky> ring0, ist es eig strafbar wenn man einen anderen dedicated server der einem nicht gehört mit strg + alt + entf rebootet über kvm
<ring0> luky, keine ahnung. glaub aber kaum, dass sowas strafbar ist
<luky> wollt mich vorhin über kvm einloggen aber ich habs erst gemerkt wie da cent os statt debian dagetanden is
<luky> komischerweise die selben zugangsdaten für kvm
<TheInfinity> luky: dann würd ich mir extreeeeeeme sorgen um die sicherheit bei deinem dienstleister machen.
<matzexh> wie lege ich denn in apache eine subdomain an, die für alle domains gilt? also subdomain1.* soll für jede domain die es auf dem server gibt auf ein verzeichnis /var/www/xyz/ leiten
<matzexh> ah ok, das geht beim ServerAlias mit "subdomain.*"
<dodo4444> guten abend, da ich öfters texte in hindi tippen muss, habe ich mir unter "sprachen" → Sprachen hinzufügen/entfernen die Sprache "Hindi" installiert. wenn ich nun aber bei IBus unter "Einstellungen" bei "Eingabemethode wählen" Hindi auswählen will wird dies dort nicht angezeigt es erscheint nur "Chinesisch" (was auch funktioniert). 
<dodo4444> Hindi wird unter "Sprachen" bei "Sprachen für Menüs und Fenster" auch grau anstatt schwarz (wie Deutsch und Englisch) angezeigt
<apollo13> du fragst sachen
<apollo13> hast du language-support-<whatever> installiert?
<apollo13> dodo4444: und "under Ubuntu you will also need to install another package called m17 for Hindi support"
<dodo4444> apollo13: wo hast du diese info her?
<apollo13> dodo4444: aus google
<apollo13> in meinem debian heißt das paket aber ibus-m17n -- aber du bekommst die idee…
<dodo4444> ich hatte unter sprachen hindi installiert, im softwarecenter zeigt es mir als installierte packete u.a. "languguage-pack-hi" und "languguage-pack-gnome-hi"
<dodo4444> language-support finde ich nicht
<dodo4444> ibus-m17n gibt es bei mir auch, ich werde es mal versuchen
<apollo13> ich sagte ja auch language-support-<whatever>, nur language-support gibts nicht
<dodo4444> es gibt gar kein language-support, also auch nicht language-support-hi oder so, aber das ist vermutlich das languguage-pack-hi das bei mir installiert ist (verwende ubuntu 12.10)
<apollo13> kA softwarecenter ist kaputt und zeigt sachen anders an, ich würde synaptic verwenden
<apollo13> aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ibus-m17n das ist was du willst
<dodo4444> apollo13: du hast recht, vielen dank! das war das paket
<dodo4444> apollo13: धन्यवाद
<apollo13> ich kanns lesen und nicht lesen :þ
<dodo4444> soll danke heißen :)
<apollo13> ah :) bitte
<UbuntuFan> weiss jemand wie das ecryptfs-utils nicht mehr automatisch aufstartet im hintergrund ich habe wiki gelessen und vieles versucht. 
<mmm3> tach hab mir soeben ubuntu installiert, nur irgendwie geht mein numpad nicht, "numlock" wird erkannt die ziffern und die mathe zeichen gehen nicht :(
<UbuntuFan> weiss jemand wie das ecryptfs-utils nicht mehr automatisch aufstartet im hintergrund ich habe wiki gelessen und vieles versucht. 
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-07
<imox1234> hat jemand eine idee ob es eine software gibt die von solchen kameras hier http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=230&model=TL-SC3130 aufnehmen kann und auch auf den bewegungsmelder reagierT?
<kubine> Title: TL-SC3130 - Welcome to TP-LINK (at www.tp-link.com)
<dadrc> imox1234, zoneminder
<imox1234> dadrc: reagiert auch auf den bewegungsmelder?
<dadrc> kann ich nicht garantieren, ist aber so die Standardlösung für linuxbasierte Videoüberwachung.
<imox1234> dadrc: das wäre schon wichtig weil ja sonst extrem viel aufgenommen wird
<imox1234> gerade nachts ^^
<koegs> ich würde empfehlen da mal ein bisschen nachzulesen :)
<dadrc> Denke auch, guck halt mal nach, ich kenn jetzt deren Doku nicht auswendig :)
<imox1234> http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_setup_motion_detection
<kubine> Title: ZoneMinder - Wiki - How to setup motion detection (at www.zoneminder.com)
<imox1234> ahh cool da steht das es geht
<imox1234> dadrc: danke ;) 
<mmm3> guten morgen, hab das problem das meine tastatur am notebook nicht wirklich geht,  undzwar davon nur das numpad,... die zahlen sind irgendwie anders belegt, die 5 z.b. ist wie eine leeraste ... den rest kann ich nicht definieren... die mathematische zeichen gehen ebenfalls nicht, wo kann man sowas einstellen ?
<sdx23> welcher Laptop? Wie hast du das Numpad aktiviert?
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint Kan mir jemand sagen was das bedeutet . google kann auch nicht richtig helfen 
<mmm3> sdx23,  lenovo g580 , die numlock taste funktioniert wenn ich mir die virtuelle tastatur anseh, denn wenn man dort auf der echten tippt, werden die tasten makiert
<mmm3> sdx23,  ich finde leider kein einzigen google hit zu diesem problem... 
<mmm3> vielleicht ist einfach komplett das falshe tastatur modell gewählt ? 
<mmm3> barriere freiheit ? ! so ein dreck 
<mmm3> geht wieder
<ihmSelbst> hallo zusammen
<ihmSelbst> Versuche gerade ubuntu in einer VirtualBox zu installieren, aber nach dem ersten Reboot bleibt der Bildschrim schwarz... War da nicht was mit essential nachinstallieren? Kann mir jemand ienen Tip geben?
<k1l> guest additions nachinstallieren
<k1l> aber ansich sollte ein einfach installiertes ubuntu auch so booten, also stimmt da entweder was mit dem ubuntu image nicht, mit den vbox einstellungen oder es ist kein ubunut
<ihmSelbst> ich konnte einmal booten, danach hat's die auflösung zerissen, noch bevor ich die erweiterungen installieren konnte....
<ihmSelbst> kann ich die auch in der Konsole installieren?
<dadrc> ja
<ihmSelbst> einfach oben "Geräte / Gasteinstellungen"? Weil da passiert nix... zumindest in der konsole nicht
<ihmSelbst> gasterweiterungen
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, einfach virtualbox-guest-dkms installieren
<dadrc> Sollte in multiverse sein
<ihmSelbst> ok, ich versuch's in 2 min.
<ihmSelbst> klappt, danke dadrc + k1l 
<holgersson> Kennt jemand eine Raumplanungssoftware, die unter Linux läuft?
<holgersson> Ich such etwas, um Räume einzurichten
<dadrc> holgersson, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sweet_Home_3D
<kubine> Title: Sweet Home 3D › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holgersson> Was aber java braucht
<dadrc> Tjo
<holgersson> Aber gut, immerhin überhaupt ein Programm :(
<mmm3> hi wollte eben script von mir, direkt via console ausfürbahr machen, dazu habe ich denen erst ein chmod +x gegeben, dann ein symbolischen link auf /bin/ gesetzt ... leider lassen sich die sym-links nicht ausführen, unter linux mit ging das ohne probleme,... weiß einer wie ich das richtig mache ?
<dadrc> Zeig mal die Befehle, die du dafür benutzt hast.
<dadrc> Und die Meldung, die kommt, wenn du versuchst, das Ding auszuführen
<dadrc> Befehle bitte als Pastebin
<dadrc> brb
<mmm3> also ausführen via command line geht nicht weil es garnicht erst gefunden wird
<mmm3> dadrc, http://nopaste.me/paste/193281309152024591ca51a so wars.... wenn ich ein ls /bin/ mache sind die normalen programme auch grün angezeigt, mein script ist rot
<kubine> Title: sudo chmod +x PFADMEINSCRIPT - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<mmm3> rote schrift, schwarzer hintergrund im beim ls /bin/
<dadrc> Mal `ls -l /bin/deinscript` bitte
<dadrc> Für solchen Kram, der danach systemweit verfügbar sein soll, gibt's übrigens /usr/local/bin, ist normalerweise im Pfad drin
<mmm3> danke dadrc  hast mich auf den richtigen weg geführt, habs hinbekommen,... hab beim linken nicht den absoluten pfad angegeben nur ./ weil ich im ordner der quelle drinne war
<lux_2> woran kann es liegen dass das schreiben auf eine ntfs partition bei mir so lahm ist(10mb/s)? oder ist das normal?
<k1l> ntfs ist lahm, bzw der treiber
<koegs> fragt sich ja immer noch ob da eine ubuntu-version läuft :)
<lux_2> k1l: aber so kreuzlahm
<lux_2> die platte würde ja an die 80mb/s schon schaffen denke ich
<beaver74> lux_2, wird denn kernel-ntfs oder ntfs-3g verwendet?
<lux_2> beaver74: ntfs-3g, mit dem kernel kann man doch gar nicht schreiben?
<beaver74> lux_2, ups, stimmt
<Diomedes> Also ich habe so 30-35MB/s, falls Dir das hilft.
<k1l> lux_2: zeigmal ein "uname -a"
<lux_2> k1l: Linux mythtv 3.5.0-37-generic #58~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 10 17:48:11 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lux_2> Diomedes: hm warum ist das bei dir so viel schneller? was hast du für ne cpu? und welche cpulast erzeugt bei dir mount.ntfs wenn du was kopierst?
<Diomedes> Core 2 Duo E6600. Die CPU sollte beim Schreiben aber eigentlich nicht limitieren.
<lux_2> bei mir geht die cpulast auf 100% wenn ich auf ntfs schreibe
<dadrc> Gammeliger Atom oder so?
<lux_2> Diomedes: ist bei dir auch 100% cpulast
<lux_2> dadrc: ne an der cpu kanns eigentlich nicht liegen
<lux_2> Diomedes: ?
<Diomedes> lux_2: Nein, so 30% ca.
<lux_2> hm.. äußerst komisch. warum gehts bei dir und bei mir nicht
<Diomedes> Was für eine CPU hast Du denn?
<beaver74> lux_2, ist die Last denn bei nicht-ntfs im normalen Bereich?
<Diomedes> Meine ist ja immerhin auch schon sieben Jahre alt. ^^
<lux_2> Diomedes: auch nen core duo
<lux_2> beaver74: müsste ich mal gucken, moment
<beaver74> lux_2, schmeiß mal ein cat /proc/interrupts ins paste.. nur interessehalber
<lux_2> hm komisch
<lux_2> bei ext4->ext4 kopieren geht die cpulast von rsync auch auf 100%
<jokrebel> !enter > lux_2
<kubine> lux_2: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<jokrebel> lux_2: Und an welchen Anschlüssen hängen die Datenträger auf denen jeweils ext4 ist?
<lux_2> beaver74: http://paste2.org/x83VasAY
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste x83VasAY (at paste2.org)
<lux_2> jokrebel: usb 3.0
<beaver74> lux_2, danke.. und mit cp auch?
<lux_2> beaver74: mit cp geht die cpulast auch kurz hoch, aber nur bis 29% dann ist das kopieren schon fertig
<k1l> ach über usb geht das ganze
<k1l> dann würde ich mich freuen über die 10
<beaver74> lux_2, kann es sein das Du AHCI im BIOS nicht aktiviert hast? Es wird 'pata_atiixp' .. sollte es nicht sata_* sein?
<jokrebel> ist das per USB nicht normal?
<lux_2> k1l: usb 3. damit sollten locker 100mb/s drin sein. soviel wie die hdd packt halt
<beaver74> lux_2, die Datenrate auf ext4 am USB3 ist doch aber deutlich höher, oder?
<k1l> beaver74: das ist ne externe über den usb hub. auch wenn das usb3 ist. du könntest mal den neueren precise kernel versuchen
<k1l> lux_2: theretisch. praktisch ist das weit entfernt
<k1l> nimm mal den neusten enablement kernel und guck da mal. ansonsten würde ich das auf die usb-treiber schieben
<lux_2> beaver74: jap 30mb/s innerhalb von einer partition kopieren
<beaver74> lux_2, und von intern über den USB3?
<beaver74> lux_2, oder bist du da auch nur auf der ntfs selber am kopieren?
<lux_2> beaver74: moment, also von der externen auf die interne ist 40%cpulast mit cp, das geht noch
<beaver74> lux_2, und die Datenrate ist da höher als die besagten 10MB/s?
<beaver74> lux_2, ich will nur den USB3 als Bremse ausschließen..
<lux_2> ka, habe mit cp kopiert
<beaver74> lux_2, und die AHCI-Sache würde ich mir im BIOS auch nochmal ansehen
<lux_2> ja das geht rasend schnell
<lux_2> extern ntfs->intern ext4 50mb/s
<beaver74> aha, ok
<lux_2> Diomedes: hast du das schreiben auf ntfs getestet oder das lesen?
<Diomedes> lux_2: Schreiben.
<lux_2> hm ok
<lux_2> warum ist das schreiben dann bei mir so lahm? komisch.
<Diomedes> Lesen so je nach Größe 10-90MB/s.
<beaver74> lux_2, schau die mal IRQ14 und IRQ22 an.. ist auffällig, meiner Meinung nach
<beaver74> lux_2, auch läuft AHCI heutzutage üblich über MSI, nicht IRQ
<lux_2> meine interne hdd ist per ide angeschlossen, die kann ja dann gar kein ahci
<beaver74> ok, dann nicht.. wollte schon erst fragen :)
<lux_2> Diomedes: kannst du mir deine mount parameter von ntfs mal schreiben? vielleicht sind die ja anders
<Diomedes> lux_2: Wie kriege ich die?
<lux_2> Diomedes: mount|grep fuseblk
<Diomedes>  /dev/sda1 on /media/diomedes/8CE82833E8281DC8 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<lux_2> hm meine sind identisch, daran liegts also nicht
<lux_2> noch jemand ne idee? :/
<beaver74> lux_2, und es war die selbe externe Platte mit dem ext4, von der du kopiert hattest.. oder könnte es auch am Controller im externen Gehäuse liegen?
<k1l> jungs, ihr vergleicht doch wohl nicht den festplatten speed von verschiedenen platten, die auh noch intern und extern sind, auf verschiedenen systemen und verschiedenen OS /kerneln?
<k1l> da kannst auch direkt ne münze werfen
<lux_2> beaver74: hm intern->extern ext4 schreiben erreicht 25mb/s auch ziemlich lahm. und die cpulast geht auch wieder auf 100%
<beaver74> lux_2, du bist dir aber natürlich sicher am USB3 zu sein? Entschuldige die Nachfrage.
<lux_2> ja. habs an nem blauen stecker eingesteckt. und das kopieren von der platte geht ja auch mit 50mb/s
<lux_2> hm oder liegt es an rsync?
<lux_2> mit cp scheint es schneller zu gehen und ich habe nicht so ne hohe cpulast
<kitikonti> was bedeuted das letzte r in diesem block drwxr-x---
<lux_2> hossa
<k1l> read
<koegs> !rechte > kitikonti 
<kubine> kitikonti: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kitikonti> ich verstehe directory/read/write/execute/?
<lux_2> 146 MB/s erreiche ich mit dd beim schreiben auf die externe platte
<lux_2> auf die ext4 partition
<k1l> kitikonti: dann nochmal das gleiche für owner, gruppe etc
<kitikonti> kubine, ja da bin ich schon, nur versteh ich das letzt r nicht
<kitikonti> ahhhh
<kitikonti> jetzt versteh ich
<kitikonti> das letzte r ist bereits read für gruppen
<k1l> kitikonti: jupp
<lux_2> aber bei der ntfs partition ist es lahmer. 39,2 MB/s
<koegs> genau
<beaver74> kitikonti, korrekt
<kitikonti> wenn ich nicht der eigentümer bin warum kann ich dann nicht in das verzeichnis ohne root zugriff?
<kitikonti> sollte ja genau das letzte r sein
<beaver74> kitikonti, weil du auch nicht in der Gruppe bist
<kitikonti> beaver74, danke habs gerade gecheckt
<kitikonti> da hab ich mir was eingefangen mit diesem plesk
<mmm3> die privacy einstellungen die unter ubuntu bedenklich sind , beziehen dich nur auf amazon oder ?
<k1l> mm3ich weiß ja nicht was du alles bedenklich findest.
<k1l> mmm3: aber in den privatsphären einstellungen kannst du diese komplett abstellen.
<mmm3> alles was ins internet gesendet wird ohne das ich darauf einfluss nehme :P
<k1l> mmm3: dann würde ich komplett offline bleiben :)
<mmm3> k1l,  gibts nen gutes tutorial ? ich hab nur onlinesuche deaktiviert irgendwo bei systemeinstellungen
<mmm3> gegen updates hab ich nichts :P
<k1l> mmm3: wozu braucht man da ein tutorial?
<mmm3> k1l,  weiß ja nicht was noch fehlt
<k1l> geh in die privatsphären einstellungen in den systemeinstellungen und überlege was du nicht haben möchtest.
<mmm3> gut, da ist schon alles aus ^^
<k1l> mmm3: es gibt keine versteckten NSA programme oder so, die ubuntu/canonical eingebaut hat. wenn du die online-suche nicht willst stell sie ab und gut ist.
<mmm3> k1l,  letzteres kannst du nicht wissen :P
<k1l> mmm3: du solltest etwas aufpassen mit deinem FUD
<mmm3> fud ?
<k1l> guck dir alleine mal an was du gerade zu den online.suchen veranstaltet hast
<k1l> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_Uncertainty_and_Doubt   
<kubine> Title: Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<mmm3> :D
<mmm3> ich hab also ne gute abwehr stratagie
<k1l> nee
<k1l> einfach mehr auf fakten achten und weniger auf irgendwelche howtos oder youtubeanleitungen
<leszek> hi
<PETRUCCIANI> Hallo leute
<PETRUCCIANI> kann jemand mir helfen?
<PETRUCCIANI> ich habe ein problem mit dem Skype
<beaver74> PETRUCCIANI, leg los mit deiner Frage :)
<jokrebel> PETRUCCIANI: Ohne Frage kaum ;-)
<jokrebel> PETRUCCIANI: Aber zumindest schon mal als erster Anlauf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PETRUCCIANI> ich  mache mein xubuntu an
<PETRUCCIANI> und mein skype ist schon automatisch an
<PETRUCCIANI> aber ich habe diese einstellung geguckt und das muss nicht sein
<jokrebel> !enter > PETRUCCIANI
<kubine> PETRUCCIANI: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<PETRUCCIANI> OK. Mein Skype ist an immer, wenn mein xubuntu ist an. Ich will das nicht, aber ich kann nichts machen. Ich habe schon die einstellungen korigiert, aber dass hilft mir nicht.
<jokrebel> PETRUCCIANI: Und bisher fehlen Deinen Sätzen jegliche Aussagekraft. Außer dass Du mit Skype anscheinend Probleme hast wissen wir über Dein System grade mal dass es wohl ein xubuntu ist. Welche Skypeversion? welche Ubuntu-version? Welcher Kernel?
<PETRUCCIANI> Ich bin mit Xubuntu 13.04, und Skype 4.2.0.11
<jokrebel> PETRUCCIANI: BTW gibt es auch vielleicht einen ubuntu-kanal in Deiner Heimatsprache falls Du mit Deutsch Probleme haben solltest.
<PETRUCCIANI> Ja, es gibt ein kanal, aber die Leute sind nicht da. :(
<leszek> PETRUCCIANI: deaktiviere den autostart von skype und speichere die sitzung beim abmelden von xfce mal ab, wenn skype nicht läuft. 
<beaver74> PETRUCCIANI, schau mal ob du hier etwas findest - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Xubuntu-Xfce
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PETRUCCIANI> Vielen Dank!
<acer_> abend
<acer_> könnte mal hilfe brauchen 
<acer_> wie bzw. wo finde ich die einstellung am flash-player 
<beaver74> acer_, imho rechts-klick auf die flash-Ausgabe
<acer_> danke manchmal ist mal halt doof 
<acer_> :-)
<beaver74> :)
<acer_> und wie komme ich an root rechte 
<acer_> kann da nichts einstellen 
<beaver74> acer_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Einstellungen
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<acer_> der adobe flashplayer wird nicht mehr für linux weiter entwickelt :-(
<beaver74> acer_, stimmt, da war was
<acer_> was würdet ihr empfehlen 
<beaver74> acer_, auf HTML5 umschalten
<beaver74> acer_, aber ich kenne mich da auch nur sehr gering aus
<acer_> ich will eine webcam streamen 
<acer_> das geht halt nur mit flash 
<leszek> acer_: vlc kann webcams auch streamen
<koegs> vlc kann den stream einer webcam caputren und in html5/ogg ausgeben
<acer_> vlc kann fast alles :-)
<acer_> mit google chrom ging es auf Anhieb 
<acer_> dann hat wohl Firefox ausgedient 
<acer_> danke für eure hilfe 
<thunder-storm> hallo zusammen :) Nutzt jemand von Euch zufällig krusader unter gtk/unity?
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte mir auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 Notebook ein python Programm installieren, dass folgenden Abhängigkeiten hat: wxPython und ObjectListView. wxPython hab ich über apt gefunden, bei diesem ObjectListView brauch ich Hilfe. Ein deb Paket gibts von dem Python Programm nicht. Das muss ich manuell installieren. Wie installiere ich dieses ObjectListView?
<Robert_Zenz> swed1, was für eine Ausagabe kommt denn wenn du es startest?
<swed1> Robert_Zenz: wenn ich was starte? Mein programm? "ImportError: No module named ObjectListView"
<swed1> über google hab ich das hier gefunden http://objectlistview.sourceforge.net/python
<kubine> Title: ObjectListView ObjectListView v1.2 documentation (at objectlistview.sourceforge.net)
<swed1> aber ich hab kein plan wie man sowas installiert
<Robert_Zenz> swed1, du suchst nach diesem Link: http://objectlistview.sourceforge.net/samples/ObjectListView-1.2.zip
<swed1> Robert_Zenz: herzlichen Dank, genau das hab ich gesucht
<joerg123> Hey, wo definiert ubuntu, mit welchem programm eine datei geöffnet wird?
<joerg123> Mein ubuntu öffnet z.b .pdf mit gimp, das find ich nicht gut
<beaver74> joerg123, "ubuntu default open application"
<joerg123> Wie meinst du das, beaver74
<joerg123> Soll ich das mit bindestrichen ins terminal schreiben?
<beaver74> joerg123, bemühe deine Suchmaschine.. mir fällt das Suchwort nicht direkt ein, aber mit obigen solltest auf ein brauchbares Ergebnis treffen
<beaver74> joerg123, MIME ist das war ich gesucht hatte.. gogo
<joerg123> Das stichwort mime bringt mich nciht weiter
<beaver74> joerg123, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Tipps#Erweiterte-Einstellungen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<joerg123> Achje, jetzt weiß ich auch wieso das bei mir alles so verdreht ist.. der greift auf die .desktop dateien zurück
<joerg123> Danke
<mmm3> damn ich will gerade in unity ein eigenes icon erstellen,.. hat mal wer schnell nen tipp ?
<joerg123> mmm3: gimp?
<mmm3> nein, einfach ohne icon ein button rein editieren joerg123 
<beaver74> mmm3, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BC - ist auch n Abschnitt für Desktop-Icons dabei
<kubine> Title: Menü › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mmm3> ohje will nur nen lauchner für unity erstellen,.. früher ging das doch easy... was haben die entwickler sich dabei gedacht :S
<kitikonti> servus, noch wer da
<beaver74> !wf > servus, kitikonti :
<kubine> servus, kitikonti :: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<beaver74> kitikonti, will sagen.. frag einfach, falls noch jemand da ist und eine Antwort weiß, wird er dir auch antworten :)
<kitikonti> meine kommandozeile ist jetzt schon extrem lang ohne das ich einen befehl eingebe, weil ich in eineigen unterverzeichnissen bin. kann ich das irgend wie kürzen
<beaver74> kitikonti, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<kubine> Title: Prompt › Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kitikonti> wenn ich in der kommandozeile einen befehl eingebe Sonderzeichen frisst der das nicht? zb. mysql -u example -p M!t!s10 -h example.com example
<kitikonti> in dem fall eben das passwort
<kitikonti> mit "..." funktionierts auch nicht
<ring0> vielleicht '
<kitikonti> ring0, ahhhhhh
<ring0> ;)
<kitikonti> ring0, gibt es irgend wo eine übersicht welche zeichen funktionieren ohne '...' weil zb ein - funtkioniert
<ring0> kitikonti, übersicht wüsste ich jetzt nicht. mit ' sollten aber alle zeichen gehen. dann sollte nichts mehr zwischen ' interprätiert werden
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-08
<Luzifer> quit
<lux_2> hi
<lux_2> ich habe ein problem mit meiner externen hdd. sie lief über nacht durch aber heute morgen konnte ich nicht mehr auf die ntfs partition darauf zugreifen. nach einem ab/anstecken geht sie wieder einwandfrei
<lux_2> das hier ist das kernel log: http://paste2.org/bzK9MyC9
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste bzK9MyC9 (at paste2.org)
<koegs> sieht man doch ganz oben, I/O Error... vielleicht solltest du dir mal ordentliche hardware anschaffen
<lux_2> und wodurch kommt der io error?
<koegs> durch kaputte hardware
<lux_2> hatte eigentlich nur gute bewertungen das externe hdd-gehäuse
<dadrc> Auch gute Hardware geht mal kaputt.
<lux_2> hab sie abgesteckt und wieder angesteckt und jetzt geht sie aber wieder?
<dadrc> Ansonsten ist da nicht nur das Gehäuse beteiligt. USB-Ports, Kabel, eventuell externes Netzteil...
<dadrc> ja
<lux_2> kann das nicht am power management liegen? wegen diesen xHCI meldungen
<koegs> vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht, schalte doch mal das Power-Management für die Festplatte aus
<lux_2> sd 7:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<lux_2> wie mache ich das?
<lux_2> so wie hier beschrieben ganz unten? http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<kubine> Title: Linux Kernel Documentation :: usb : power-management.txt (at www.mjmwired.net)
<lux_2> aber ich finde das power/usb2_hardware_lpm file nicht, wie suche ich nach dem?
<lux_2> find /sys/bus/usb/devices/ -name hardware_lpm findet nix
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196473/setting-sata-hdd-spindown-time
<kubine> Title: hard drive - Setting SATA HDD spindown time - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<lux_2> # hdparm -C /dev/sdb
<lux_2> /dev/sdb: drive state is:  standby
<lux_2> obwohl ich grade was davon lese
<lux_2> und wie finde ich raus welche spindown zeit default ist?
<lux_2> dann könnte ich nämlich nachprüfen obs daran liegt, ich weiß ja ungefähr wieviel stunden die hdd funktioniert hat
<ath1> gibt es in ubuntu einen befehl zum abschalten des xservers (wie rcxdm stop in suse)?
<beaver74> ath1, stop lightdm
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich lightdm stop, aber weiss nicht
<UbuPhillup> killall Xorg
<stevieh> das reicht nicht
<UbuPhillup> stevieh: gut, was ist besser?
<stevieh> das oben
<dadrc> Oder mit "text" als Kernelparameter booten
<beaver74> ath1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> wobei der erste Link wohl relevanter sein dürfte
<ath1> wunderbar danke an alle
<ath1> dadrc: wie kann ich dieses text fix einbauen? Ich kenn mich nur mit grub1 aus.
<dadrc> ath1, /etc/default/grub
<dadrc> CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<dadrc> update-grub
<ath1> er hat's gefressen. Kann ich das KMS beim boot irgendwie unterbinden?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> (und weil ich gerade gut drauf bin: nomodeset)
<nubcake> n'abend allerseits, ich überlege gerade, ubuntu auf meinem desktop-pc zu installieren, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob ich da mit meiner hardware probleme bekomme, könnt ihr mir da evtl. weiterhelfen? Danke schonmal im Voraus :) : http://pastebin.com/cSe7TFjc
<kubine> Title: OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation System Model Rampage Formula System Type - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nubcake> Ein kleiner Auszug aus den Systeminformationen (aktuell ist windows installiert)
<freddykrueger> hallo, wollte mal fragen ob ihr eine lösung dazu habt, das mein server nicht mehr im netzwerk angezeigt wird. Und ich auch logischerweise nicht mehr drauf zugreifen kann. Hilft wohl nur abbauen und nen Monitor dran anklemmen und gucken oder ?
<nubcake> freddykrueger kannst du ihn anpingen?
<nubcake> oder einen portscan drüberlaufen lassen
<nubcake> (sofern es "dein" server ist, da portscans ja glaub ich nicht mehr erlaubt sind lt. Gesetz und so)
<freddykrueger> der stehte aufn dachboden ^^
<Luyin> nubcake: nimm dir ne live-cd und probier einfach mal aus
<freddykrueger> nur kein bock dne abzubauen also komischerweise pingt er die ....5 an und nicht die ....12
<Luyin> dabei solltest du merken was geht und was nicht. "proprietäre treiber" nicht vergessen zu aktivieren
<nubcake> Luyin: ist ne gute idee ^^ aber wie sieht das bei der live-cd mit den ganzen treiberkram und so aus ? :)
<nubcake> Luyin: danke, warst wohl schneller als ich :P
<Luyin> nubcake: treiber sind im kernel aktiviert, da musst dich um nix kümmern. linux kann das besser als win ;)
<nubcake> alles klar, dann werd ich das mal testen, dank dir :)
<Luyin> gern geschehen, viel spaß!
<nubcake> den werd ich haben!
<koegs> freddykrueger: solange du ihn nicht per ssh erreichst, bleibt wohl nix als monitor anschliessen
<freddykrueger> jo also putty sagt nichts und im router wird er auch nciht angezeigt
<koegs> und wenn ping nicht reagiert, sind die chancen gering
<freddykrueger> alles klar ich stöpsel dann ab hatte aufn plan b gehofft :D
<freddykrueger> danke trotzdem
<freddykrueger> aber wegen dem portscan aus reiner neugierde (lerne ja noch) soll man alle ports scannen oder nur ip ?
<koegs> !nmap > freddykrueger 
<kubine> freddykrueger: Informationen zu nmap finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nmap
<ath1> wie kann ich den modus der Textconsole beim Bootvorgang auf 80x50 stellen?
<koegs> scan halt dein lokales netz auf IPs und/oder die spezifische IP auf Ports
<ath1> ich hab schon vga=ask probiert aber grub2 sagt das ist veraltet
<koegs> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) <- ath1
<koegs> in der /etc/default/grub
<ath1> hab ich gemacht, aber ich hätte gern anstatt 80x25 eine modus mit mehr zeichen z.B. 80x50
<lux_2> hi
<lux_2> ich habe ein problem mit meiner externen usb 3 festplatte und möchte einen aktuelleren kernel testen ob sie damit problemlos funktioniert. aber woher bekomme ich für precise einen aktuellen kernel?
<koegs> LTSEnablement Stack ist das stichwort
<koegs> ansonsten noch Mainline Kernel
<lux_2> wie bitte? finde da ne wiki page, aber versteh nicht ganz wo ich nen aktuellen kernel herbekomme
<koegs> du hast 2 Sekunden gelesen?
<lux_2> In an effort to support a wider variety of hardware on an existing LTS release, the 12.04.2 and newer point releases will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default
<lux_2> das heißt ich müsste schon nen aktuellen kernel haben??
<lux_2> ah da steht ein apt befehl
<koegs> mit dem kriegt du den 3.5er Kernel
<koegs> für 3.8 musst du den raring-kernel benutzen
<lux_2> gehts auch noch aktueller? 3.10 oder 11?
<ring0> probier doch erstmal den 3.8er
<BA7> hi, "HP System Tray Service" startet nicht mehr (ist auch als Startprogramm festgelegt). Wie soll ich vorgehen?
<lux_2> hm ok dachte halt wär sinnvoll gleich den aktuellsten zu nehmen
<ring0> es wäre wohl sinnvoll den aktuellsten, den du auf normalem ubuntu-weg bekommst zu testen und das ist der 3.8er über den ltsenablement stack
<BA7> wenn ich im Terminal eingebe "hp-systray" kommt die Meldung: warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed. error: hp-systray requires Qt4 GUI and DBus support. Exiting.
<lux_2> ring0: es gäbe ja noch ein ppa, aber der 3.11 kernel da ist für saucy. geht der auch unter lts?
<ring0> probier es doch erstmal ohne dreckige ppas
<lux_2> naja der aktuellste hätte halt auch alle bugfixes drin
<ring0> wer sagt dir denn, das keine bugfixes in der 3.8er fließen?
<lux_2> hm auch wieder wahr. trotzdem hat der 3.11 sicher mehr bugfixes
<ring0> normalerweise werden die meisten patches auch in die lts kernel entsprechend integriert
<ring0> dafür sind sie ja da, dass man eben nicht dreckig irgendwelche kernel installieren muss
<jokrebel> lux_2: Und auch möglicherweise mehr _neue_ Bugs…
<lux_2> jokrebel: hehe wir wollen doch nur das beste hoffen :)
<ring0> hast du endlich den 3.8er installiert?
<lux_2> jo hab ich, aber testen werd ich erst später. im moment läuft noch ne aufnahme auf die hdd
<jokrebel> lux_2: Dann nim gleich Saucy, leb mit den Problemen, beteilige Dich an Bugreports etc. pp,
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<lux_2> heute abend werd ich den 3.8 testen
<lux_2> jokrebel: eigentlich will ich lts, weil ich da seltener updaten muss
<jokrebel> *unverständlich den Kopf schüttel* ...oO( unbedingt LTS haben wollen, dann aber weil "neuer ist besser" alles mögliche reinfrickeln - sorry; sowas kann ich nicht verstehen )
<lux_2> ich will den neuen kernel nur weil damit vielleicht meine externe hdd korrekt funktioniert
<ring0> das weißt du doch gar nicht
<lux_2> in nem anderen channel meinte einer er hätte auch probleme mit seiner hdd gehabt und seit 3.8 gehts
<lux_2> und wenn ich nen bug reporte wird man mir dann eh zum aktuellsten kernel raten
<ring0> siehst du, reine vermutung. du musst es erstmal selbst testen, welcher kernel in deinem fall zur problemlösung beitragen könnte
<ring0> nur weil irgendwer irgendwas behauptet oder weil es bei ihm funktioniert, heißt das noch lange nichts
<ring0> ob dein datendurchsatz auf der usb 3.0 externen platte durch irgendeinen kernel besser wird, steht solange in den sternen bis du es testet 
<yannick__> moin! wie kann ich denn bei einem befehl autocompletion einfügen?
<lux_2> ring0: jo, heute abend teste ich erstmal den 3.8. wenn das nicht geht werd ich mal versuchen den 3.11 von saucy zu installieren. und wenn das nicht geht werd ich wohl nen bug reporten müssen :/
<yannick__> reicht es die funktion bloß mit unterstrich uz haben?
<ring0> lux_2, außerdem gehe mal generell davon aus, dass usb (auch wenn 3.0) lahm ist
<lux_2> ring0: unter windows habe ich 80mb/s erreicht. unter linux auf ne ext4 partition mit dd sogar 146mb/s
<ring0> lux_2, windows interessiert keinen
<jokrebel> lux_2: Wegen USB 3 und Hardware und so. War da nicht bei Deinem Rechner die Rede von IDE und Core Duo?
<ring0> lux_2, dein problem besteht doch beim transfer auf eine ntfs-partition und nicht ext4?
<lux_2> ring0: auf ntfs unter linux ist langsamer falls du das meinst. da erreiche ich nur 40mb/S
<ring0> lux_2, ja, das war doch dein problem gestern?
<lux_2> ne da war es noch langsamer. aber es lag wohl an rsync womit ich nur 10mb/s erreicht habe. mit dd erreiche ich 40mb/s und das reicht
<lux_2> heute ist das problem dass die usb hdd scheinbar disconnected. warum auch immer. soll ich das kernel log dazu pasten?
<ring0> mach ruhig
<lux_2> http://paste2.org/ICvPItX2
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste ICvPItX2 (at paste2.org)
<lux_2> muss wohl entweder ein bug im powermanagement/treiber sein oder das case ist defekt, vermute ich zumindest mal
<ring0> lux_2, immer komplette logs posten, nicht nur einen teil ;)
<lux_2> dachte ich verkürze es auf den relevanten teil, aber ich kanns auch komplett pasten, moment
<lux_2> hm komisch in meinem kernel log steht plötzlich Jan 06, ka wieso
<lux_2> das pasten des kompletten logs dauert ziemlich, hoffentlich bekomme ich keinen timeout in der zeit
<jokrebel> Motherboard-Batterie leer?
<lux_2> ring0: http://paste2.org/NHOVKwYA
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste NHOVKwYA (at paste2.org)
<beaver74> lux_2, schau mal ob hier was mit anfangen kannst - http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<kubine> Title: Linux Kernel Documentation :: usb : power-management.txt (at www.mjmwired.net)
<lux_2> beaver74: das habe ich auch schon gefunden jo
<beaver74> lux_2, passend zu deiner Kernel-Version wäre es natürlich sinnvoller :)
<lux_2> aber power/usb2_hardware_lpm wie unten beschrieben wird finde ich nicht :/
<lux_2> beaver74: was passend zu meiner kernelversion?
<beaver74> lux_2, das doc
<jokrebel> lux_2: …was auch immer Du da für zerbasteltes ?buntu seit Tagen versuchst zu retten
<lux_2> beaver74: wo finde ich das? locate power-management.txt findet nix :/
<beaver74> lux_2, kernel-quellen installieren oder im Netz suchen
<beaver74> lux_2, soltle auf kernel.org zu finden sein
<lux_2> beaver74: das wärs dann wohl: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt?v=3.5 da steht aber dasselbe
<kubine> Title: Linux/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt - Linux Cross Reference - Free Electrons (at lxr.free-electrons.com)
<beaver74> lux_2, ich kann es dir auch nicht sagen.. wäre nur ein Ansatz
<lux_2> vielleicht gibts usb_hardware_lpm bei mir auch gar nicht weil das case das nicht unterstützt?
<ring0> Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole. Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup. This costs you 64 MB of RAM ← vor jahren wäre ich ausgeflippt bei so viel ram-verschwendung ;)
<niklasfi> hi, ich habe einen displaylink bildschirm (http://us.aoc.com/monitor_displays/e1649fwu) und bekomme ihn leider noch nicht ans laufen, in den ubuntu-forums gibt es ein posting, das vermuten lässt, dass ein 3.10er kernel mein problem beheben könnte. allerdings gibt es den noch nicht in den repos (zu 13.04, was ich zur zeit benutze). gibt es eine möglichkeit da trotzdem dan zu kommen? die vielleicht etwas weniger angsteinflößend ist als
<kubine> Title: 16" - e1649Fwu - Monitors - AOC - North America: U.S. (at us.aoc.com)
<lux_2> niklasfi: ist das ubuntu saucy?
<niklasfi> hier ist der link in die foren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155589
<kubine> Title: DisplayLink Adapter with Kernel 3.10rc6 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> lux_2: Sicher dass Deine Hardware _wesentlich_ schneller sein müsste? Nur weil Du einen USB-3-Controler hast, muss das nicht der komplette Rechner auch entsprechend verarbeiten können…
<lux_2> niklasfi: wenn ja: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc4-saucy/ <- runterladen und mit dpkg -i installieren
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc4-saucy (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<niklasfi> lux_2: 13.04 ist raring. saußy ist 13.10
<lux_2> jokrebel: momentan gehts mir nur darum diese disconnects zu beheben. die geschwindigkeit reicht schon
<jokrebel> lux_2: Der Support für kommende Versionen findet bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 statt - Danke
<lux_2> niklasfi: kannst ja trotzdem mal probieren den zu installieren. könnte gehen
<jokrebel> lux_2: Und Du leistest dann auch den _weitern_ Support für niklasfi?
<lux_2> jokrebel: hab nur gesagt es wär nen versuch wert. wenns nicht klappt kann er ja in #+1 fragen
<jokrebel> tolle Aussage von jemandem der eigentlich am liebsten LTS nutzen würde.
<lux_2> ja wenn die hw nur mit nem neuen kernel will bleibt einem ja nur ein update :(
<jokrebel> lux_2: Und wo steht dass das bei Dir so ist, dass es nur mit neuerm Kernel geht? Und des weiteren woraus leitest Du ab (wenn es denn so wäre) dass das auch für niklasfi zutreffend ist (von dessem Rechner Du _nichts_ weist)?
<lux_2> keine ahnung ob es mit neuerem kernel geht. aber andere optionen hab ich ja nicht
<lux_2> außer ne livecd booten und damit testen, das ginge wohl auch noch
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> lux_2: Wenn Du für _Dich_ meinst, dass das so ist, ok - mach! Aber rate es bitte nicht auch noch anderen.
<lux_2> jokrebel: naja er wollte nen neuen kernel. und da hab ich ihm den link gegeben
<jokrebel> lux_2: Ob Du irgendwelche Alpha oder beta sachen per dpkg in Dein Systems prügelst ist Deine Entscheidung. Es in einem offiziellen Supportkanal zu _empfehlen_ was völlig anderes.
<lux_2> jokrebel: ok sry war vielleicht keine so gute idee das weiterzuempfehlen, kommt nicht wieder vor
<jokrebel> lux_2: Danke ;-)
<lux_2> also ich hab mal auf der verpackung des externen hdd-gehäuse nachgesehen und da steht drauf es ist linux-kompatibel. gut dann kann ich inkompatibilität schonmal ausschließen
<jokrebel> nein <g>
<ring0> lux_2, dem log entnehme ich jedenfalls, dass du ein massives problem mit mythconverg_bac und mythpreviewgen hast
<lux_2> wieso nein?
<lux_2> ring0: mythconverg_backup wird das ausgeschrieben wohl sein. warum was ist damit?
<lux_2> vielleicht hat mythpreviewgen gemeckert weil die externe hdd mit den aufnahmen drauf disconnected wurde und io errors produziert hat
<lux_2> "Pid: 12075, comm: mythconverg_bac Tainted: G WC 3.5.0-37-generic #58~precise1-Ubuntu" <- was bedeutet das?
<lux_2> "Tainted"??
<ring0> google mal "tainted kernel"
<lux_2> ja proprietäre kernelmodule verursachen tainted kernel, oder hat das noch andere ursachen?*such*
<ring0> heißt so viel wie, irgendwas hat mythconverg_bac mit dem kernel gemacht, dass ihm nicht gefällt. deswegen ist er in den tainted modus gegangen
<ring0> das hat nichts mit proprietär oder nicht zu tun
<lux_2> das ist doch nur ein simpler prozess der als user läuft, wie kann der was mit dem kernel anstellen? Oo
<lux_2> kann es vielleicht daran liegen dass die beiden prozesse auf die externe hdd schreiben/lesen wollten die sich verabschiedet hat?
<ring0> ist auf jedenfall mythbuntu spezifisch und hat irgendwas neben mythconverg_bac und mythpreviewgen auch mit cifs-vfs zu tun. das widerum hängt mit samba zusammen
<lux_2> aah sind das alte fehler? bevor ich die hdd hatte lagen meine aufnahmen auf einer windowsfreigabe
<ring0> von gestern
<lux_2> dann lag das an samba oder wie?
<lux_2> hm dann ka
<sash_> niklasfi: Mainline-Kernel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mainline-kernel 
<kubine> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> niklasfi: Kein Support dafür hier, aber vielleicht die Lösung für dein Problem.
<lux_2> ring0: aber was die externe hdd angeht konntest du anhand des logs auch nicht rausfinden was damit nicht stimmt oder?
<ring0> lux_2, es fehlt eine "lpm exit latency info" und "xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint" ist kein normales verhalten. nachdem das recovern nicht geklappt hat, hat der kernel das device offline geschaltet
<ring0> lux_2, probier halt mal die anderen kernel aus :)
<ring0> lux_2, mitlerweile ist ja abend, du wolltest rebooten
<lux_2> ring0: sobald mythtv fertig ist reboote ich :) dürfte noch so 10-20min dauern
<Eddispagetti> Hallo ihr, ich finde leider keine Lösung für mein Problem. Habe K3b drauf und es sit auf deutsch gestellt. Die meisten wörter haben aber chinesische schriftzeichen 
<Eddispagetti> keiner da? :)
<jokrebel> !geduld > Eddispagetti
<kubine> Eddispagetti: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Eddispagetti> okay ;) sry
<leszek> Eddispagetti: hmm... ist ein chinesisches sprachpaket installiert ?
<Eddispagetti> ne eigentlich nicht.. unter Sprachen ist nur deutsch ausgewählt.. 
<lux_2> warum sehe ich beim booten eigentlich nicht das grub menü womit ich einen kernel auswählen kann? muss ich das noch irgendwie aktivieren?
<Eddispagetti> der Fehler mit den Zeichen taucht auch manchmal im cairo dock auf auf dem Firefox symbol
<leszek> lux_2: versuch mal escape zu drücken
<leszek> Eddispagetti: das klingt eher nach nem grafikproblem evtl.
<lux_2> leszek: dadurch werden doch nur die bootnachrichten angezeigt?
<Eddispagetti> und wie kann ich das lösen?
<Eddispagetti> wie gesagt, einige wörter sind in deutsch aber eineige auch in chinesisch :)
<Eddispagetti> na gut, habe noch eine andere sache.. Kann man irgendwo reinschreiben das immer alle Laufwerke beim Start eingehängt werden?
<leszek> lux_2: ne davor musst du es drücken, damit das grub menü kommt. Außer du hast wirklich 0 sekunden für das menü eingestellt, dann kommt es nämlich nicht
<Eddispagetti> hab das Problem wenn ich z.b. mit JD was runter laden will und das Laufwerk nicht eingehangen ist, das er nicht startet weil er es nicht findet
<lux_2> leszek: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<lux_2> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<lux_2> das steht in /etc/default/grub
<leszek> dann ändere das mal
<lux_2> auf was muss ich das stellen?
<leszek> etwas höheres
<lux_2> hidden timeout auf 10 und quiet auf true lassen?
<leszek> also sagen wir mal 5 sekunden oder so
<leszek> joa
<Eddispagetti> oder # vor das Timeout, glabe hab das Problem auch gehabt das es dadurch nicht angezeigt wurde
<lux_2> aber "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" kann ich lassen?
<lux_2> hab jetzt nur auf "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10" geändert
<leszek> lux_2: das zeigt dir nur nen counter an wenns auf false steht
<lux_2> und wenns auf true steht?
<leszek> wird der counter versteckt
<lux_2> ah ok aber das grub menü seh ich trotzdem?
<Eddispagetti> Kann man irgendwo reinschreiben das immer alle Laufwerke beim Start eingehängt werden?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ja, in die /etc/fstab
<lux_2> dann stell ich grub hidden timeout quiet mal auch auf false
<Eddispagetti> okay lux, ich guck da mal nach
<Eddispagetti> lux_2 ? also da steht schon was drin mit den laufwerken
<Eddispagetti> aber scheint nicht ganz zu klappen, wenn ich die laufwerke über Places anklicke steht erst da "wurde eingebunden"
<Eddispagetti> /dev/sdb1      /media/eddi/Lokaler040Datenträger2   ntfs  rw,auto,user   0    0
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ja klar, rootfs etc ist da schon drin
<Eddispagetti> was meinst du damit?
<lux_2> rootfs ist die partition auf der ubuntu liegt
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eddispagetti> ja ich habe aber noch 2 andere Festplatten die nicht von anfang an gemountet werden.. trotz des eintrags @kubine: Da hab ich schon geschaut aber klappt nciht
<lux_2> paste mal deine fstab
<Eddispagetti> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Eddispagetti> #
<Eddispagetti> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<Eddispagetti> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<Eddispagetti> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<Eddispagetti> #
<Eddispagetti> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Eddispagetti> # / was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<Eddispagetti> UUID=1d91a524-3b38-4005-bb5f-ab626e6e8f46 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Eddispagetti> # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<Eddispagetti> UUID=3558048d-c73d-4d2a-b07c-e5a72489f63f none            swap    sw              0       0
<lux_2> das ist alles? dann stehen die hdds ja gar nicht drin, dann werden die natürlich nicht gemountet
<sdx23> !nopaste Eddispagetti 
<sdx23> !nopaste > Eddispagetti 
<kubine> Eddispagetti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: /dev/sda3 /media/NAME ntfs-3g       uid=XXX,gid=XXX 0       0
<lux_2> so ungefähr muss der eintrag für jede partition aussehen
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415587/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eddispagetti> sorry, bin noch neu :) habs da drin
<lux_2> uid und gid findest du raus indem du im terminal "id" eingibst
<lux_2> ändere mal ntfs in ntfs-3g sonst hast du keinen schreibzugriff
<lux_2> und du musst noch uid und gid auf die werte von deinem user setzen, sonst könnte es sein dass du auch keinen zugriff bekommst
<Eddispagetti> oh ich versuch mal zu verstehen was du meinst :)
<Eddispagetti> das ntfs-3 hab ich erst mal
<lux_2> uid=user id gid=gruppenid
<lux_2> jeder user hat ne id und ne gruppenid
<Eddispagetti> okay seh das im Terminal
<lux_2> also ne nummer für jeden user
<Eddispagetti> über "id"
<lux_2> jo
<lux_2> oh ich seh nen fehler
<lux_2> /media/eddi/Lokaler040Datenträger2
<lux_2> das müsste wohl "/media/eddi/Lokaler\40Datenträger2" heißen
<Eddispagetti> also statt rw,auto,user -> uid= ( die Zahl oder der Name?)
<lux_2> die zahl
<lux_2> und gid am besten auch noch setzen
<Eddispagetti> ist beides gleiche zahl
<lux_2> ah stimmt, ja
<Eddispagetti> rw, auto,user fallen weg?
<lux_2>  /dev/sdb1      /media/eddi/Lokaler\40Datenträger2   ntfs-3g  uid=XXX,gid=XXX   0    0
<lux_2> jo, ich glaube die braucht man nicht, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht
<Eddispagetti> jo so hab ich das, ich versuchs mal mit nem reboot
<lux_2> lass es weg und wenns nicht geht nachträglich eintragen
<lux_2> brauchst nicht rebooten
<Eddispagetti> /dev/sdb1      /media/eddi/Lokaler\40Datenträger2   ntfs-3  uid=1000,gid=1000   0    0
<lux_2> das sollte passen ja
<koegs> ntfs-config könnte helfen
<Eddispagetti> woher weiss ich dann ob es funktioniert.. eingebunden sind sie ja schon
<lux_2> dann mach jetzt "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<lux_2> dann vorher noch "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<Eddispagetti> "aushängen" "Einhängen" geht
<Eddispagetti> mir ist es halt wichtig das es beim booten auch geht ;D
<lux_2> alles was in der fstab steht wird beim booten eingehängt
<Eddispagetti> mist, die kann ich ja so nicht speichern.. das musste man irgendwie mit gkedit oder so amchen oder?
<Eddispagetti> machen*
<lux_2> du musst die datei als root bearbeiten
<lux_2> du meinst gedit oder?
<lux_2> in dem fall im terminal "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Eddispagetti> ja oder das. dateien mit root rechten öffnen..
<Eddispagetti> okay danke dir :) vergess das leider immer
<koegs> http://xflinux.blogspot.de/2011/01/mount-ntfs-volumes-automatically-in.html
<kubine> Title: Blog on Linux and technology (Specially XFCE): Mount NTFS Volumes automatically in Xubuntu (at xflinux.blogspot.de)
<koegs> nur so als hilfe, falls es manuell nicht klappt
<Eddispagetti> das auch gut, danke koegs.. ich reboote trotzdem mal.. hab dann noch ne frage :D
<Eddispagetti> wenn ich ned nerve ;)
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ich würde es erstmal manuell mounten versuchen
<lux_2> bevor ich reboote
<Eddispagetti> über console ?
<lux_2> jap
<Eddispagetti> das ging ja
<Eddispagetti> mit mount und umount
<lux_2> gut, dann gehts auch beim booten
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: kein Problem
<jokrebel> und ein Reboot kann nicht schaden…
<Eddispagetti> ;D
<koegs> du kannst sie auch unmounten und dann mit "sudo mount -a" die fstab testen
<jokrebel> lux_2: Was weist Du über sein System was wir nicht wissen, weil Du so genau zu wissen scheinst was ihm hilft?
<Eddispagetti> Hallo weider da geht leider nicht
<Eddispagetti> Beim Booten von ubunut kam ata_id... usw identity failded for /dev/sde : Invalid Argument
<Eddispagetti> sowas in der art
<lux_2> jokrebel: was meinst du?
<Eddispagetti> es geht um das automatische mounten von laufwerken
<Eddispagetti> in der fstab
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: die hdd ist aber eingebaut oder? also nicht usb oder so
<jokrebel> lux_2: Dieses Nebengespräch wär höchstens was für den Offtopic-Kanal…
<lux_2> jokrebel: welches nebengespräch?
<evil-ibm> Eddispagetti: pass auf, der is von #archlinux.de der trollt dich wahrscheinlich
<koegs> evil-ibm: lass es doch einfach gut sein
<Eddispagetti> Ja, die hdd ist fest eingebaut :)
<Eddispagetti> hab 3 HDD's 1 mit Windows und ubuntu die anderen beiden jeweils mit daten
<Eddispagetti> 1. hdd quasi partioniert
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: dann paste mal /etc/fstab und die ausgabe von "mount"
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963638/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: und deine fstab?
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963643/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lux_2> ntfs-3g, nicht ntfs-3, das kann ja nicht gehen :)
<Eddispagetti> okay, dahcte hast es vorhin ohne g geschrieben
<lux_2> wenn du das korrigiert hast mach dann mal "sudo mount /dev/sdb1" und sag obs klappt
<Eddispagetti> Datenträger wurde eingehängt
<lux_2> sehr gut, dann klappts :)
<Eddispagetti> glaub ich noch ned, ich reboote noch mal, bis gleich :D
<Eddispagetti> wieder da.. also fehler kam schon mal keiner :) 
<Eddispagetti> kann ich testen ob sie eingehängt wurden mit "mount" ?
<lux_2> jap
<lux_2> wenn sie da angezeigt wird ist sie eingehängt
<Eddispagetti> ja stehen beide da..
<lux_2> dann gehts :)
<Eddispagetti> wie kann ich auf meine NAS via netzwerk zugreifen? 
<Eddispagetti> (wenn ich schon mal hier bin muss ich paar fragen los werden) ;D
<lux_2> entweder mit samba oder nfs, vermutlich samba
<Eddispagetti> also will nciht über browser und das webinterface zugreifen sondern sie im dateimanager sehen oder wie man das hier nennt
<lux_2> brauchst nur die ip und den share-namen des NAS
<lux_2> ja das geht
<Eddispagetti> also samba installieren?
<lux_2> nein, cifs-utils brauchst du
<lux_2> sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<Eddispagetti> okay, ach man sowas weiss man alles nicht :D
<Eddispagetti> okay, hab ich drauf und nun? :)
<lux_2> jetzt muss du ne zeile in die fstab schreiben, wenn du's auch automatisch gemountet haben möchtest
<Eddispagetti> ne nicht automatisch, eigentlich erst wenn ich sie starte. ist nicht immer an
<lux_2>  //192.168.0.11/freigabename   /mnt/NAS cifs        username=guest 0       0
<koegs> hier wird beschrieben, wie man die einhängen kann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lux_2> ^
<koegs> als option müsste evtl. noch noauto hinzugefügt werden
<koegs> damit es nicht direkt beim boot gemounten wird, sondern bei bedarf
<Eddispagetti> okay danke.. 
<Eddispagetti> schon mal versucht photoshop mit wine zu installieren? :D
<koegs> ich glaub da gibt es versionen, die laufen, und welche, die nicht laufen
<koegs> !appdb
<kubine> koegs: Um nachzuschauen ob eine Windows-Application in WINE läuft schaue bitte in der AppDB nach: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Eddispagetti> okay, danke
<koegs> in der AppDB von Wine wird man häufig fündig zu bestimmten Versionen der Programme und Kombinationen mit Wine-Versionen
<Eddispagetti> uuiii guild wars seh ich gerade ;P
<Eddispagetti> toll zu wenig speicherplatz im Wurzelverzeichnis, glaube hab da was falsch gemacht
<lux_2> hehe das ist in der tat schlecht. wie groß ist deine partition mit ubuntu? (sieht man mit "df -h")
<Eddispagetti> 10gb 9,1 belegt, aber hatte glaub die 10gb als swap gemacht
<Eddispagetti> /dev/sda7       9,1G    8,6G   28K  100% /
<lux_2> kannst mal ein "sudo apt-get clean" machen das löscht die pakete im apt-get cache
<Eddispagetti> okay
<lux_2> du du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/ damit siehst du wieviel platz die verbrauchen
<Eddispagetti> was muss ich vor -sh noch in konsole eingeben?
<UbuntuFan> kann man den Mauszeiger Beim Tippen Ausblenden z.b terminal ,libreoffice ohne etwas zu installieren
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<Eddispagetti> ich hab eigentlich Ubuntu 350 GB partition gegeben
<koegs> Eddispagetti: "sudo fdisk -l" gibt darüber Aufschluss
<koegs> !paste
<kubine> koegs: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Eddispagetti> 160k
<lux_2> ah dann hast du's schon geleert. was zeigt "df -h" jetzt an?
<Eddispagetti> df -h
<Eddispagetti> sry ;D
<Eddispagetti> Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf
<Eddispagetti> /dev/sda7       9,1G    7,5G  1,2G   87% /
<lux_2> etwas wenig, aber es wird wohl reichen, solang du nix neues installierst
<lux_2> s/neues/großes*
<Eddispagetti> kann noch nicht mal guild wars installieren weil kein platz ist.. hab aber Ubuntu damals nach Anleitung installiert mit swap usw. da hatte ich etwa 300 gb dafür vorgesehen und swap glaube 10gb
<Eddispagetti> mist..
<Eddispagetti> oder muss guild wars auf andere partition machen
<lux_2> dann hast du vielleicht die partitionen vertauscht beim installieren
<Eddispagetti> also beispiel
<koegs> Eddispagetti: schau doch mal mit "sudo fdisk -l", dann sieht man was genau gemacht wurde
<lux_2> jo das geht ja auch, machs einfach auf ne andere partition
<Eddispagetti> soll ich mal posten was fdisk ausgiebt ? also alles wo dev davor ist?
<lux_2> kannst du machen, jo
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963774/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lux_2> jap du hast vermutlich die falsche partition erwischt, du wolltest wohl sda5 stattdessen
<Eddispagetti> super.. jetzt wo alles gut eingestellt ist ;(
<lux_2> aber du kannst ja guild wars etc auf sda5 installieren, musst die partition dazu nur mounten
<Eddispagetti> also so das es mal läuft wie ich will :(
<lux_2> dann lass es so, außer du willst mal was größeres per paketmanager installieren
<Eddispagetti> okay dann lass ich es so.. ich bin erst mal of, vielen dank an ech alle fürs helfen, gut das es den chat gibt :)
<lux_2> oder du bootest die parted magic livecd und machst damit die partition größer. dann aber besser ein backup vorher machen
<lux_2> np
<Ubunte> Gfdchhztdx bjugffh
<thunder-storm> hallo zusammen :) kennt jemand von euch einen weg, gnucash und aqbanking in precise / 12.04 durch eine neuere fassung zu ersetzen? die aktuellen versionen sorgen bei HBCI für einen crash
<Ubumac> Moin, ich bin auf Google Plus registriert und würde gerne wissen warum Ubuntuusers da die Kommentare gesperrt hat, oder ist das der Falsche Channel?
<k1l_> #ubuntuusers ist der channel des portals. da findest du die teammitglieder
<Ubumac> Danke k1l_ 
<Funfood> b
<Ubumac> Ich glaub die im #ubuntuusers sind gerade alle aufm Klo :/
<k1l_> Ubumac: du kannst es auch über das portal im forum anfragen. aber hier gehört es relativ schlecht hin.
<Ubumac> Naja, wollte mich da eigentlich nicht extra registrieren, somit gibt es für mich nur das IRC oder eben G+
<ring0> man könnte es unter umständen zu einer humaneren zeit in #ubuntuusers erneut probieren
<Ubumac> ring0, ich könnte auch mal zum test den chan vollnörgeln, ich bin mir sicher das ein Admin mich in null komma nix bannt, obwohl sie eigentlich alle im Bett sind unso
<Ubumac> Ist ot hier immer noch strickt verboten? Was haltet ihr von Mir?
<k1l_> Ubumac: wir haben einen smalltalk/offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Ubumac> Ah, wie früher, hier wird nur rumgegammelt, auch wenn nix ansteht, den Chan gab es damals btw noch nicht, da musste man hier erst die Ops raus DDosen damit man mal was schreiben konnte :D ich wechsel mal
<Carlos_Danger> hallo - kann mir jemand sagen in welche log Ubuntu 13.04 den shutdown prozess schreibt? - Mein Rechner fährt nicht richitg runter - es wird aber nichts mehr auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt und ich will sehen wo er da hängt
<k1l_> Carlos_Danger: ins dmesg und syslog. aber beim nächsten start werden die zu dmesg1 und syslog.0 umbenannt (in /var/log)
<Carlos_Danger> ok thx
<Carlos_Danger> wenn man in der Grub Konf noplymouth setzt - gilt das auch für den shutdown prozess? - oder was kann ich machen dass er mir da wieder logs anzeigt - momentan hab ich da nen schwarzen bildschirm
<Carlos_Danger> und der rechner hängt dann irgendwo
<k1l_> gute frage, glaube das ist nur startup. du könntest in eine tty wechseln und dort dmesg z.b. angucken
<Carlos_Danger> ah ja
<Carlos_Danger> ich fahr mal runter
<mnass> ok alles klar - damit konnte ich das Problem lösen - haben halt nur die ideen gefehlt
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-09
<jffathome> Moin, auf raring ist das Update von mysql defekt: siehe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1210392
<kubine> Title: Bug #1210392 “mysql-server update fails” : Bugs : “mysql-5.5” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jffathome> Die Pakete http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-core-5.5_5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1_amd64.deb und http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1_amd64.deb gehen aber noch
<bullgard4> jffathome: Solldas eine Mitteilung an die Maintainer sein? Dann ist das hier der falsche Kanal dafür.
<jffathome> nee für die user bei denen ebenfalls der mysql server nicht mehr startet
<LetoThe2nd> jffathome: danke, ist nett von dir dass du da daran denkst - aber leider geht sowas im IRC halt doch ziemlich schnell wieder unter
<jffathome> ich weiß deswegen stehts auch im Bug
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<mcnesium> http://pastie.org/private/9kuf1wh8dpgpprna82gwq ich bekam komische fehlermeldungen beim updaten von mysql (sudo aptitude full-upgrade). ist das irgendwie problematisch?
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<LetoThe2nd> jffathome: ^^^^^ selbe baustelle?
<jffathome> Die Pakete http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-core-5.5_5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1_amd64.deb und http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1_amd64.deb gehen aber noch
<jffathome> ja es gibt wohl ein defektes Paket. Die beiden downloden und installiern. Dann gehts wieder
<mcnesium> ah ja
<mcnesium> kommt das demnächst in die repos?
<jffathome> ich denke mal
<jffathome> bestimmt
<mcnesium> also ich kann jetz paar stunden auf den mysql server verzichten, wenn das so in den nachmittagsstunden irgendwann wieder geht, wär das spitze ^^
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: wie schnell das geht oder auch nicht wird hier keiner sagen können.. aber stunden wäre schon etwas sehr optimistisch
<mcnesium> hm na ich schein ja nicht der erste zu sein der das bemerkt hat
<LetoThe2nd> ich sags ja nur, nicht dass du heute nachmittag dann traurig bist.
<jffathome> nee bei mir auch auf einigen Servern
<elmargol> rdesktop oder xfreerdp was sagt ihr ist besser?
<jffathome> keine Ahnung
<mcnesium> ok hat gefunzt (mit i386 ;) vielen dank.
<jffathome> freut mich
<koegs> elmargol: remmina
<elmargol> koegs, remmina ist doch xfreerdp oder?
<koegs> glaube nicht
<ubuntu123> Hey, mal ne frage. Wenn ich was aus nem ppa installier, und danach die zeile aus der sources.list wieder rausnehm, was passiert dann mit dem programm bek der aktualisierung?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu123: nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> +s
<ubuntu123> Programm bleint  da, heile welt?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu123: ausser in den hauptrepos wird die version weiter hochgezählt als im ppa
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu123: naja, heile welt wär inkl. möglichen bugfixes.
<ubuntu123> Geht mir eigentlich nur um die versionsupgrades, da machen ppa's wohl probleme
<ubuntu123> Deswgeen hab ich gedacht, dass ich sie einfach rausnimm
<ubuntu123> (Upgrades von ubuntu zum nächsten ubuntu)
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu123: mit versionsugrades machen gut gepflegte ppas keine probleme. und schlecht gepflegte machen immer welche.
<ubuntu123> Hm
<ubuntu123> Ich weiß ja nicnt welches gut, bzw. schlecht ist
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ein bastel-repo für ein superspezielles tool ist, ists fast immer schlecht.
<psiii> tach, hab so den eindruck als ob die strg taste, softwaremäßig "klebt" ich muss immer 2 mal drücken um sie zu deaktivieren, wo finde ich solche einstellungen ?
<jokrebel> psiii: In den Tastatureinstellungen und in denen für Barrierefreiheit
<jokrebel> psiii: Ein hardwareseitiges Problem hast Du bereits mit anderem OS/Live-CD ausgeschlossen?
<psiii> jokrebel,  2teres nein
<rhumbot> hallo,  ich will meinen laptop neu aufsetzten und habe beim erstellen eines bootable usb sticks festgestellt, dass ubuntu 13.10 schon verfügbar ist. weiss jemand ob die version schon stabil lauft?
<LetoThe2nd> rhumbot: 13.10 steht für 2013, monat 10.
<koegs> rhumbot: es ist eine beta mit all seinen implikationen
<LetoThe2nd> rhumbot: ist schon oktober?
<LetoThe2nd> rhumbot: falls es noch nicht oktober ist, ist es testing/beta, und du kannst dir überlegen was das für dich bedeutet.
<apricot1> zur Verbindung zu einem Ubuntu-13.04 PC eines Freundes mit Ubuntu 12.04; besser Nomachine-NX oder Free-NX ?
<spY|da> apricot1, teamviewer
<apricot1> spY|da, ich möchte einen eigenen account auf der Maschine
<spY|da> dann brauchst du sowas wie free-nx 
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: ssh
<apricot1> das fragte ich ja
<spY|da> aber das ist a) nicht mehr aktuell, und b) schwierig zu konfigurieren 
<apricot1> es gibt Free-NX (immer im Entwicklungsstatus) und Nomachinee-NX
<koegs> apricot1: alternativ x2go
<apricot1> koegs, gibt das eine eigene session auf dem PC - wie Free-NX
<koegs> japp
<apricot1> guck ich mir sofort an :) danke
<rhumbot> hallo, kann ich unter 13.04 die 3 finger gesten irgendwie zurückbekommen?
<Eddispagetti> Hallo Leute, wie ich festgestellt habe ist Lunix auf der falschen Partition, die zu klein ist. Kann ich Linux sichern und auf eine andere Partition 1 zu 1 wieder spielen?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> du kannst auch einfacher die partition größer machen
<Luyin> Eddispagetti: schau dir mal gparted an
<Eddispagetti> Also im PC sind 3 Platten. Auf der 1. Ist Win7 und Linux... 
<Eddispagetti> und hab Linux nach anleitung gemacht. Glaube Root 10GB dann Swap noch und die Eigentliche Programm PArtition wo Programme drauf sollten
<Eddispagetti> ich mach mal gparted
<Luyin> Eddispagetti: was meinst du mit programmpartition? /opt oder wie?
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Auf der ersten ist Windows7 _UND_ Linux?
<Eddispagetti> Richtig
 * miup wirft den rechner aus dem fenster
<miup> *duck und weg*
<Eddispagetti> habe die PArtitionen mit gparted erstellt, als windows schon drauf war. Hab dazu tutorial gelesen.. ging alles aber irgendwie ist die HOME partition zu klein :(
<Luyin> Eddispagetti: sinnvoll wäre ne partition mit win und ne zweite mit / und evtl ne dritte mit /home
<miup> Luyin: swap nicht vergessen
<Luyin> miup: stimmt
<Eddispagetti> linux swap ist 2GB
<Eddispagetti> das was ich für Linux habe sind 350GB und die jeweils unterteilt in partitionen
<Luyin> Eddispagetti: mach mal n backup deiner beiden systeme und dann verschieb den spaß mit gparted. ich glaub aber neuinstallation wär da sinnvoller weil weniger problematisch.
<miup> Eddispagetti: was hast du denn alles für Partitionen erstellt?
<Eddispagetti> @Luyin: JA dachte ich auch aber jetzt läuft erst mal alles soweit mit compiz, nvidia settings usw... hab ewig dazu gebracuht. bin da noch sehr neu drin.. wollt das ungern alles wieder neu machen weil auch enldich alle bugs weg sind
<Eddispagetti> soll ich mal screenshot machen von gparted ? weiss nur nicht wie :)
<Luyin> Eddispagetti: mit "druck" :D
<apollo13> Eddispagetti, Luyin das ist kein windows, neuinstall ist blödsinn
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Soll heißen Du machst das mit Wubi?
<Eddispagetti> kann man bilder auch mit pastebin machen oder wie soll ich das im irc amchen?
<Eddispagetti> Ich habe quasi 327GB noch frei wo Programme rauf sollten. Wollte gestern eins installieren was nicht mehr ging weil ich in dieser "home" partition" nur noch 1gb frei hab
<Eddispagetti> kann den screenshot nicht in gimp einfügen
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Warum nimmst Du, wenn Du schon keinen blassen Schimmer hast, nicht die Standardinstallation, sondern legst zusätzlich Partitionen an?
<Eddispagetti> weil ich das nach einem tutorial gemacht habe wo es darum ging Linux und Windows auf eine Paltte zu bekommen
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Und welches dubiose Tutorial war das?
<Eddispagetti> HDD1: /dev/sda 344GB, /dev/sda7 9gb, /dev/sda5 332gb, /dev/sda6 linux-swap 2,8gb
<Eddispagetti> Also die HDD1 hat insgesamt 1TB win Partition: 600GB  Linux 350GB etwa
<jokrebel> …was nicht meine Frage beantwortet. Wieso nutzt Du nicht einfach die umfangreichen Anleitungen von ubunutusers?
<lux_2> jokrebel: er hat schon korrekt partitioniert imho. er hat nur die home partition nicht gemountet iirc
<Eddispagetti> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Dualboot_Windows_-_%28K%29Ubuntu das ist das Tutorial
<kubine> Title: Dualboot Windows - (K)Ubuntu – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<lux_2> oje der artikel ist ja uralt
<lux_2> da steht noch ubuntu 9.04
<Luyin> Eddispagetti: vor allem ist die anleitung käse, niemand mit speziellen anforderungen braucht drölf partitionen für linux. / swap und /home ist alles was du brauchst. und viele kommen auch mit nur / aus
<lux_2> zb 5-10gb fürs rootfs würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen, eher 15 oder 20. aber 10 sollte auch grade noch reichen
<lux_2> solang man nix großes/viel per paketmanager installiert
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: paste doch nochmal die ausgabe von "mount" und "fdisk -l"
<Eddispagetti> wollt schon was installieren.. hab nur noch 1gb platz :(
<Eddispagetti> okay
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: und die ausgabe von "du -sh /home"
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966389/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966400/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> fdisk -l geht irgendwie nicht
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: und "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966404/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> das ging
<lux_2> da steht dein /home belegt 2.7gb, soviel platz können wir also schonmal sparen indem wir /home auf die andere partition verlegen
<lux_2> dann hast du 10gb für / und 350gb for /home
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ist das korrekt so oder wolltest du anders partitoniert?
<Eddispagetti> okay, und wenn ich jetz proggis installiere, kommen die dann quasi auf 7home ? die dann 350gb hat?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: alles was du per paketmanager installierst landet in der 10gb / partition
<Eddispagetti> die 10 gb waren glaub zum booten dann 2 gb swap und rest home bzw. programme und so, so war der Plan
<lux_2> was für programme meinst du? windows programme?
<Eddispagetti> das wäre mir aber zu wenig nur 10gb für porggis.. wollt PS und GUILD WARS mal drauf machen
<Eddispagetti> ja z.b. windows programme
<koegs> die werden bei wine eh in deinem home-verzeichnis abgelegt
<lux_2> alles was du nicht per paketmanager installierst kannst du in die 350gb home-partition installieren, ja
<Eddispagetti> also würde das ja passen, also muss das /Home auf die /dev/sda5 die noch 332 gb platz hat
<Eddispagetti> ??
<lux_2> richtig
<Eddispagetti> Okay, :D wie mach ich das mit dem /Home verschieben?
<lux_2> erstmal musst du sda5 an einem anderen ort mounten und dann die dateien dorthin kopieren
<Eddispagetti> ohne das was verloren geht
<lux_2> 1. mkdir /neueshome
<lux_2> achso alles als root
<Luyin> lux_2: wenn er so wenig platz hat wird das aber nicht einfach
<lux_2> Luyin: er hat doch ne partition mit 350gb die wird jetzt als /home eingerichtet
<Luyin> lux_2: achso
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: gib mal "sudo su" ein, dann hast du ein root/admin terminal, erkennbar daran dass # dasteht statt $
<Eddispagetti> mom also nur zum verständnis-- die komplette Linux Partition ist 350GB davon ne part. swap und home usw... 
<Eddispagetti> hab ich gemacht sudo su
<lux_2> nein, es sind 3 partitionen
<lux_2> eine mit 348gb(home) eine mit 2gb(swap) und eine mit 9,7 (/)
<Eddispagetti> ja genau
<Eddispagetti> okay, wollt nur das wir vom gleichen reden :)
<Eddispagetti> wie soll ich weiter machen?
<lux_2> und auf die home partition kopieren wir jetzt die daten aus home
<lux_2> ok, alle befehle in diesem root terminal eingeben, sonst klappts nicht
<lux_2> 1. mkdir /neueshome
<Eddispagetti> okay mach ich
<lux_2> 2. mount /dev/sda5 /neueshome
<jokrebel> lux_2: Sudo su ist bäh (und insbesondere ist ein Rootterminal auch nicht an Neulinge zu empfehlen IMHO)
<lux_2> 3. cp -av /home/* /neueshome/
<lux_2> damit werden alle daten aus /home auf die neue partition kopiert
<lux_2> jokrebel: besser als jedesmal sudo davorschreiben ;)
<Eddispagetti> copieren läuft
<lux_2> hmm ich lese grad man soll doch nicht cp nehmen
<jokrebel> lux_2: Einfach für den geübten Anwender vielleicht, aber keinesfalls besser! und wenn schon dann "sudo -i" bitte.
<lux_2> brichs mal ab, ich guck mal wie es richtig geht
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: brich mal mit strg+c ab
<Eddispagetti> hab ich
<Eddispagetti> das kannte ich mit strg+c
<Eddispagetti> inhalt wieder löschen?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: dann lösch es wieder mit "rm -rf /neueshome/*"
<jokrebel> lux_2: Halt Dich doch bitte mit Deinen Halbweißheiten ein bisschen zurück, Danke.
<lux_2> jokrebel: was für halbweisheiten? das mit sudo?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ok hab grade ein tutorial gefunden und da steht dass man es so machen soll:
<lux_2> 3. cd /home/
<koegs> bitte das halbwissen für sich behalten, ist ja ein graus hier
<lux_2> 4. find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /neueshome/
<koegs> Eddispagetti: ich empfehle das Studium von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<kubine> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lux_2> ah die nehmen da rsync
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: rsync -avx --progress /home/ /neueshome
<koegs> lux_2: wird ja immer schlimmer, wenn du es selber nicht weißt und noch nicht gemacht hast, dann empfehle bitte nicht anderen usern was du gerade selber erst gelesen hast ohne es zu hinterfragen
<lux_2> koegs: ich weiß in der theorie wie man ein home umzieht, nur dass man cp nicht nutzen soll wusste ich nicht
<lux_2> ah moment da steht ja auch noch dass es auch mit cp geht
<Eddispagetti> okay, was soll ich den nun machen. es lassen oder weiter machen?
<koegs> Eddispagetti: folge einfach der anleitung aus dem ubuntuusers wiki
<koegs> das ist erprobt
<lux_2> jo die wiki anleitung ist gut denke ich, so hätte ichs vermutlich auch gemacht. dauert halt evtl etwas länger weil man alles lesen muss
<koegs> was ja auch Sinn macht, damit man versteht was man da tut -.-
<lux_2> auch wieder wahr
<Eddispagetti> okay, dann befolge ich halt das.. soll ich das /nueshome erst mal wieder löschen?
<lux_2> jap
<koegs> vorher vielleicht /dev/sda5 unmounten :)
<lux_2> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<lux_2> ah aber vorher noch die kopierten daten löschen
<lux_2> 1. sudo rm -rf /neueshome/*
<lux_2> 2. sudo umount /dev/sda5
<spY|da> ich schmeiss mich weg :D
<lux_2> 3. sudo rmdir /neueshome
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: falls bei der anleitung noch was unklar ist kannst du ja fragen
<Eddispagetti> okay.. hab es getan.. ich befolg mal die anleitung
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ist die 350gb partition eigentlich als ext3 oder ext4 formatiert? ich würde ja zu ext4 raten weil da der filesystem check wohl schneller geht
<Eddispagetti> ext4
<lux_2> wie kann man eigentlich aktivieren dass man beim booten das grub menü wieder sieht?
<koegs> die /etc/default/grub editieren
<lux_2> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 und GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false hab ich schon eingestellt, aber es wurde trotzdem nicht angezeigt
<Eddispagetti> in der fstab geht das..
<Eddispagetti> ich mal kurz, wie mache ich ein backup ? nur von dem home verzeichnis oder ganze linux partition?
<jokrebel> lux_2: Hast Du danach auch Grub upgedated?
<koegs> GRUB_TIMEOUT ist da interessanter
<lux_2> jokrebel: mit update-grub, ja hab ich
<lux_2> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 hab ich
<koegs> nopaste die datei doch mal, vielleicht sieht man dann eher was
<Eddispagetti> zu dem grub ding, habe unter ubuntu users gelesen das das eine zeile daraus das grub menu ausblendet :)
<lux_2> koegs: http://paste2.org/AecwGM7x
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste AecwGM7x (at paste2.org)
<koegs> Eddispagetti: schon ok, konzentrier dich lieber auf deine Aktion :)
<Eddispagetti> @koegs: Ja mache ich aber es hapert ja schon am backup
<koegs> Eddispagetti: auf die schnelle könntest du mit "tar cvfj /pfad/zu/deiner/datei.tar.bz2 /home" ein backup anlegen
<koegs> ansonsten ist das alte home ja noch da, wenn du erstmal das "rm -rf /home/*" aus der anleitung ignorierst
<lux_2> koegs: pack das backup am besten auf eine deiner ntfs partitionen da sollte genug platz sein
<koegs> lux_2: ich will kein backup machen
<lux_2> koegs: fällt dir an meiner grub config was auf? sollte doch eigentlich passen?
<koegs> lux_2: kommentier mal das GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT aus
<lux_2> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 ? ok
<koegs> jo und GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET ist bei mir auf true
<lux_2> ok dann setz ich es auch wieder auf true, bzw kommentier den default wert wieder aus
<lux_2> und bei dir wird dann grub beim booten angezeigt?
<koegs> ja
<lux_2> ok dann mach ich mal ein update-grub, mal sehen obs beim nächsten reboot angezeigt wird
<lux_2> ich habe übrigens noch ein problem mit meiner externen usb hdd, die disconnectet immer nach ein paar stunden und ich hab keine ahnung wieso
<jokrebel> lux_2: Mein Meü wird auch angezeigt: http://paste2.org/jbvz66Az
<kubine> Title: Paste2.org - Viewing Paste jbvz66Az (at paste2.org)
<koegs> lux_2: ja, das problem hast du hier schon breitgeschlagen, ist nix neues :P
<lux_2> dachte vielleicht weiß heute einer was. die neuen kernel hab ich jetzt auch ausprobiert, damit werden die fehler immerhin weniger, aber disconnecten tut sie immer noch
<lux_2> jokrebel: sieht identisch aus, ok sollte dann wohl gehen
<Eddispagetti> hallo ich bins wieder. Hatte 2 probleme. nach der anleitung. Konnte das alte Home verzeichnis nicht löschen weil es nicht eingehängt war.. wusste nicht warum
<Eddispagetti> und das 2. war das ich das ja noch in die fstab eintragen muss das mit uuid usw.
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Hallo, wo genau liegt jetzt Dein Problem? Die UUID bekommst Du mit blkid raus, ebenso den Pfad zu Deinem alten Home → einfach neues Home in die /etc/fstab eintragen, altes irgendwohin mounten (bspw. nach /mnt/) und dann das backup zurückspielen.
<lux_2> holgersson: das alte kann er nicht mounten, das liegt ja auf /
<holgersson> lux_2: Achso, hat er alt-/ überschrieben?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ein backup hast du oder?
<lux_2> holgersson: nein er hat das alte /home/ auf ne neue partition kopiert
<Eddispagetti> nö... wollt wissen wie das geht da kam leider keine antwort ;D
<holgersson> doch
<holgersson> via tar ;)
<holgersson> Nu sind die Daten halt futsch
<koegs> [16:00:18] < koegs> Eddispagetti: auf die schnelle könntest du mit "tar cvfj /pfad/zu/deiner/datei.tar.bz2 /home" ein backup anlegen
<koegs> [16:00:47] < koegs> ansonsten ist das alte home ja noch da, wenn du erstmal das "rm -rf /home/*" aus der anleitung ignorierst
<Eddispagetti> die UUID hab ich aufgeschrieben.. die trag ich erst mal in die fstab ein?
<koegs> wenn du das rm -rf ausgeführt hast, dann sind die daten futsch, falls nicht, sind sie noch da, man sieht sie grad nur nicht
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Würdest Du bitte mal Deine fstab nopasten?
<Eddispagetti> rm -rf /home usw ging nicht. da stand der fehler /home wurde nicht eingehängt
<Eddispagetti> daher konnte ich das alte home nicht löschen, es ist quasi noch da
<Eddispagetti> ja ich pastebin mal
<holgersson> lux_2: Ich bin mir wegen dem "nicht-eingehängt"-Fehler grad nicht so sicher, dass home wirklich in / lag.
<lux_2> holgersson: ja das wundert mich auch grade
<holgersson> lux_2: But we'll see ;)
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966601/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Bitte schreib nochmal Schritt für Schritt, was Du gemacht hast. 
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Du hattest ein System mit vermutlich einer Partition für / und dort drauf auch /home. Soweit richtig?
<Eddispagetti> so wie die anleitung war..
<koegs> die hier noch nie jemand gesehen hat :)
<koegs> also deine installationsanleitung
<lux_2> koegs: hat er doch vorhin gepostet
<holgersson> lux_2: wann? :)
<koegs> nicht gesehen
<Eddispagetti> mein system 3 HDD's auf der 1. Windows7 und Ubuntu in jeweils 1 partition für sich. nach anleitung erstellt
<lux_2> koegs: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Dualboot_Windows_-_%28K%29Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Dualboot Windows - (K)Ubuntu – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<holgersson> Ah, 15:20
<Eddispagetti> mein problem ist das ich keine Programme installieren kann weil wohl mein /hime verzeichnis falsch liegt
<holgersson> Das klingt unlogisch.
<Eddispagetti> wollt z.b. mit wine programme drauf machen
<lux_2> holgersson: sein rootfs ist voll
<holgersson> lux_2: das ist was anderes
<holgersson> Ah, wine…
<lux_2> drum will er home auf ne andere partition legen
<holgersson> Achsooo
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966389/ <- laut dem mount hatte er vorher kein separates /home
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> okay dann habe ich das tutorial gemacht "Home umziehen"
<Eddispagetti> Ja und dann kam der besagte fehler
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: paste mal nochmal die ausgabe von "mount"
<Eddispagetti> ich blick ned mehr durch, sry das ich so ne Probleme schaffe :D
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Deswegen gehen wir grad nochmal Schritt für Schritt durch :)
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966615/   mount Ausgabe
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: die daten aus /home/ hast du schon nach /media/sushi/8a261db9-58f2-42f5-acf7-e01e3987725c/ kopiert?
<Eddispagetti> ka :D
<Eddispagetti> also kopiert wurde einiges vorhin ja
<lux_2> und wohin?
<Eddispagetti> öhm moment.. guck mal in anleitung
<Eddispagetti> aso.. nach dev/sda5
<Eddispagetti> weil da nun 8gb drin sind, waren vorher nicht
<lux_2> dein home ist doch nur 2.7gb groß??
<Eddispagetti> ka kann sein
<Eddispagetti> sry ich seh das alles noch nciht so schnell wie ihr
<lux_2> was gibt "ls -alh /media/sushi/8a261db9-58f2-42f5-acf7-e01e3987725c/" aus?
<Eddispagetti> oaky mom
<lux_2> und "du -sh /media/sushi/8a261db9-58f/"
<jokrebel> Arbeiten am offenen Herzen ohne zu wissen was wohin gehört kann schon mal blöd ausgehn…
<holgersson> Aber man lernt am meisten :D
<holgersson> Schlimmstenfalls sitzt man halt mit totem Patienten da 
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966636/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> du: Zugriff auf »/media/sushi/8a261db9-58f/“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Da fehlt die Hälfte der UUID im Pfad^^
<Eddispagetti> @holgersson: haha
<lux_2> du -sh /media/sushi/8a261db9-58f2-42f5-acf7-e01e3987725c/
<holgersson> du -sh /me<tab>/su<tab>/8a<tab> ;)
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966642/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<holgersson> Das sieht gut aus :)
<lux_2> ok scheint alles kopiert zu sein der größe nach
<lux_2> dann jetzt die partition unmounten und die fstab editieren
<holgersson> lux_2: Wieso unmounten? Weil sie dann per mount -a als /home dienen soll?
<lux_2> holgersson: richtig
<holgersson> D.h. das eigentliche System ist soweit fertig?
<lux_2> naja er könnte noch sein altes home löschen oder verschieben, was ich bevorzugen würde
<lux_2> (verschieben)
<holgersson> lux_2: Was ist "sein altes Home"? Liegt das etwas noch auf /?
<holgersson> *etwa
<lux_2> holgersson: jap
<holgersson> Oh
 * holgersson is heavily confused
<Eddispagetti> ich warte noch was ich machen soll :)
<lux_2> sudo mv /home/sushi /sushi-home-backup
<lux_2> aber evtl musst du dich abmelden um das zu machen
<lux_2> also der user sushi sollte nicht eingeloggt sein
<lux_2> oder geht das trotzdem? ich würd mich jedenfalls abmelden vorher
 * jokrebel schaut vorsichtshalber weg…
<holgersson> lux_2: Und wer soll verschieben? Root?
<lux_2> holgersson: jap
<Eddispagetti> also das backup nun ?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: was?
<Eddispagetti> ich wollt wissen was ich nun machen soll
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: den user sushi abmelden
<lux_2> damit nix auf dein home-verzeichnis zugreift während du das verschiebst
<Eddispagetti> okay mit shift alt F1 ist das
<Eddispagetti> und danach dann reboot? dann komm ich in chat zurück
<holgersson> Aber erstmal verschieben als root ;)
<lux_2> reboot ist nicht nötig. und nein srtg alt f1 meldet nicht ab
<lux_2> es wechselt nur ins terminal
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: änder vielleicht erstmal deine fstab
<lux_2> UUID=8a261db9-58f2-42f5-acf7-e01e3987725c  /home   ext4   defaults   0 2
<Eddispagetti> na was denn nun ? fstab ändern als 1. oaky?
<lux_2> trag das in die /etc/fstab ein
<lux_2> ja
<Eddispagetti> moment.. hab nen grafikfehler gleich wieder da.. dualview usw da sind fehler mom reboot
<Eddispagetti> da lux_2
<lux_2> k
<lux_2> hast du die zeile in die fstab eingefügt?
<Eddispagetti> ne brauch ich noch mal..
<psiii> hey grafikfehler hab ich auch ab und zu,.. hab kurzzeitig <1sek so streifen im ganzen bildschirm :S
<psiii> aber stört mich nicht besonderds
<holgersson> psiii: Schau doch mal, ob Du in Deinen Logdateien irgendwas findest
<Eddispagetti> lux_2 kannst die noch mal posten die zeile bitte?
<holgersson> UUID=8a261db9-58f2-42f5-acf7-e01e3987725c  /home   ext4   defaults   0 2
<Eddispagetti> @psiii hab wegen platz auf 2 monitire umgeschalten, da waren aber taskleiste usw weg konnte nix mehr öffnen :)
<Eddispagetti> @holgersson einfach in letze zeile eintragen?
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Ja
<Eddispagetti> hab ich
<Eddispagetti> wa nun?
<holgersson> Eddispagetti: Und hinterher paste bitte Deine ganze fstab nochmal
<holgersson> Nur zur Sicherheit :)
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966707/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<holgersson> Sieht an sich gut aus, die UUIDs hab ich jetzt nicht überprüft und oben den Eintrag von lux_2 übernommen. 
<lux_2> "blkid | grep /dev/sda5" zum überprüfen
<rhumbot> hallo, ich such noch nach einer lösung wie ich unter ubuntu 13.04 3 finger gesten zum laufen bekomm?
<Eddispagetti> or ne.. wie war das noch mal mit root rechten öffnen?
<Eddispagetti> also um die fstab speichern zu können
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<holgersson> rhumbot: Meinst Du Mausgesten?
<jokrebel> lux_2: Auch das ist wieder nicht die beste Version. Geht zwar, aber für Grafische Programme sollte man besser gksu nehmen.
<holgersson> jokrebel: Wo lag der Unterschied?
<rhumbot> holgersson auf touchpads die möglichkeit mit 3 fingern die fenster zu verschieben bzw zu maximieren ...
<jokrebel> holgersson: Nachzulesen in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holgersson> jokrebel: Danke.
<Eddispagetti> so fstab editiert.. was nun?
<jokrebel> lux_2: Dein Willen zu helfen in allen Ehren … ;-)
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: jetzt kannst du entweder per livecd oder indem du dich aus der grafischen oberfläche abmeldest und dich per terminal einloggst den ordner verschieben
<Eddispagetti> ich meld mich ab mit srtg shift f1 :D
<Eddispagetti> sag mir nur mal den befehl bitte
<lux_2> das ist mehr als nur ein befehl
<Eddispagetti> welchen ordner nun wohin verschieben?
<lux_2> 1. im terminal anmelden 2. sudo -i 3. cd / 4. mv /home/sushi /alteshome 5. mount /dev/sda5
<lux_2> falls /dev/sda5 noch gemountet ist vorher unmounten mit "umount /dev/sda5" also vor schritt 5
<Eddispagetti> okay.. ich mach das mal
<Eddispagetti> bis gleich,.... hoffe ich ;)
<rhumbot> ich such noch immer nach einer möglichkeit multitouch gesten verwenden zu können ... :/ irgendwer einen ansatz ?
<holgersson> rhumbot: Google spuckt doch haufenweise tutorials aus. Was ist bei denen das Problem?
<rhumbot> bisher hab ich nur eines gefunden das greavierende probleme hat und sehr instabil ist
<LupusE> hi
<rhumbot> holgersson bin ich blind? das einzige was ich find ist das: http://elscreemo.blogspot.co.at/2013/05/restoring-three-finger-gesture-in.html
<kubine> Title: Random Tech Notes: Restoring multi touch gestures in Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit (at elscreemo.blogspot.co.at)
<holgersson> rhumbot: Ja, bist Du.
<Eddispagetti> lux_2?
<rhumbot> magst du mir bitte einen link schicken? 
<holgersson> rhumbot: 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch 2. http://maroony.de/2012/09/13/multitouchgesten-unter-unity-ubuntu-12-04/ 
<kubine> Title: Multitouch - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<rhumbot> das ist 12.04. dort hat es ja noch funktioniert
<Eddispagetti> Ich habe das jetzt mit deinen 4 Befehlen gemacht im extra terminal ohne grafische oberfläche.. was muss ich jetz noch machen?
<holgersson> Das hast Du z.B. nicht verraten, rhumbot ;)
<rhumbot> oh das tut mir leid. ich such einen lösungsansatz für 13.04
<holgersson> Was ging denn, das jetzt nichtmehr geht? Welche Ubuntu-Version hast Du gerade installiert ({K,X,...,-}ubuntu?
<rhumbot> unter 12.04 hat es noch die möglichkeit gegeben fenster mit einem 3 finger toch zu verschieben. das geht seit dem 12.10 nicht mehr
<holgersson> Hm, ok. Ich würde vorschlagen, mit synclient mal die Einstellungen auf ggf. Änderungen zu überprüfen, aber mehr Ideen habe ich dann nicht. Da fehlt mir dann doch das Wissen um die Änderungen.
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: ja?
<lux_2> Eddispagetti: eigentlich gar nix. dein home ist jetzt auf der anderen partition. aber paste zur sicherheit mal noch die ausgabe von "mount"
<rhumbot> Daran scheint es zu liegen: System gestures in Ubuntu are currently tied to Unity (both in Maverick and Natty). Even if you have the gesture stack installed and are using the GNOME Desktop, you will not get any response from the gesture recognizer (Grail) if you perform the 3- and 4-finger system gestures. 
<apollo13> rhumbot: natty und maverick sind doch beide schon uralt?
<rhumbot> apollo13 das ist die fehlermeldung wenn ich den 3 finger tap direkt im terminal verwenden will
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> tja
<rhumbot> verwendet niemand 3 finger gesten auf dem laptop?
<rhumbot> wie verschiebt ihr fenster? alle über doppelclick auf die fensterleiste?
<LetoThe2nd> fenster verschieben? was ist das?
<rhumbot> ich versteh die frage nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> naja du fragst wie wir fenster verschieben... und ich versteh die frage nicht, was meinst du denn mit fenster verschieben?
<rhumbot> das fenster vom irc client vom rechten an den linken rand vom desktop
<LetoThe2nd> rhumbot: naja win - shift - j/k
<LetoThe2nd> rhumbot: http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/manpages/awesome.1.html
<kubine> Title: awesome(1) (at awesome.naquadah.org)
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> rhumbot: sorry, aber nachdem du mittlerweile wohl schon 100x gefragt hast musste ich einfach nen trollkommentar loslassen.
<LetoThe2nd> kommt nicht wieder vor ;)
<rhumbot> is ok. ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen dass es dafür keine lösung gibt :/
<apollo13> rhumbot: 3 finger gesten am touchpad?
<apollo13> oder hast du nen touchdisplay?
<rhumbot> am touchpad
<ring0> in welcher de kann man denn drei finger gesten nutzen?
<rhumbot> de?
<jokrebel> Desktop Environment
<rhumbot> wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann bei der unity version die bei 12.04 verwendet worden ist.
<jokrebel> aber da ich keinen Touchscreen besitze kann ich auch nicht mehr dazu beitragen. Kenn das mit den "gesten" auch nur vom hörensagen.
<jokrebel> außer vielleicht https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<kubine> Title: Multitouch - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ah; und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Easystroke
<kubine> Title: Easystroke › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rhumbot> ich glaub das ist ein missverständnis. ich hab keinen touchscreen. nur ein touchpad.
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Nichtsdestotrotz könnte einer der geposteten Links was brauchbares für Dein Anliegen beinhalten.
<jokrebel> besonders der erst…
<leszek> hi
<PBeck> hi, komischerweise wird bei mir die eingabe rfkill block bluetooth in /etc/rc.local ignoriert. jemand ne erklärung dafür?
<PBeck> hat schon funktioniert - ich meine jedoch, dass es seit 12.10 probleme macht - also schon länger
<PBeck> womöglich ein timing problem mit upstart
<bullgard4> PBeck: Dein Fehler könnte hardwarespezifisch sein. In Launchpad nachgucken, ob jemand anderes das auch schon berichtet hat.
<thunder-storm> Hallo zusammen
<thunder-storm> Ist es möglich, die Hintergrundfarbe der Icon-Toolbar in LibreOffice zu ändern? Bei meinem jetzigen Theme ist diese leider weiss - in allen anderen Anwendungen passt alles
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Wie sieht es mit anderem Theme aus?
<thunder-storm> das eher ungern - bei allen anderen anwendungen passt es, nur in libre office setzt er es nicht sauber um
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Trotzdem wär interessant, ob es denn mit anderem Theme auch ungleich mit anderen Fenstern ist…
<thunder-storm> grad getestet, ja
<thunder-storm> ich verwende allerdings die ppa-version 4.x
<thunder-storm> ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> ppa  von…?
<thunder-storm> sekunde...
<jokrebel> LibreOffice PPA?
<thunder-storm>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Index of /libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<thunder-storm> ja
<thunder-storm> Ich sag mal so, es ist nicht so ein rieeeesiges Drama - ich hätte es halt schon gern passend zum Rest ;-)
<thunder-storm> denn so sieht es halt unschön aus
<jokrebel> dann solltest Du das PPA mal purgen ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen ) … wenn es mit dem LibreOffice aus den Ubuntu-Quellen auch ist, können wir da nochmal drüber reden. Wenn nicht musst Du Dich an die PPA-Betreuer wenden fürchte ich.
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thunder-storm> oki, das schaue ich mir nochmal an - ich vermute fast, das es an der ppa-version liegt, unter 13.04 in ner VM mit dem gleichen Theme funktioniert es reibungslos
<thunder-storm> dachte, es gäbe eine möglichkeit innerhalb der konfiguration, diese farbe zu ändern, ähnlich wie beim gconf-editor
<thunder-storm> das ist das einzige, was ich an der aktuellen ubuntu-auslegung kritisiere - die mangelnde einfachheit bei der individuellen einrichtung (farben/themen/schriften) ;-)
<thunder-storm> ich habe 3 zusatzprogramme + händische anpassungen benötigt, um alles sauber zu konfigurieren
<thunder-storm> vielleicht kannst du mir auch bei einer kleinen zusatzfrage helfen 
<thunder-storm> ich hatte gestern das große problem mit den in der LTS-fassung paketierten hbci-unterstützung von aqbanking, welche ihren dienst stets mit segmentation-faults quittierte
<thunder-storm> in den bugreports des entwicklers findet sich nichts hierzu, ich habe nun manuell die 2-3 pakete aus quantal heruntergeladen und per dpkg installiert - diese funktionieren einwandfrei
<thunder-storm> ich habe gelesen, das mein lösungsweg alles andere als sauber ist - schadet diese lösung denn in irgend einer Form (zumal es keine weiteren Abhängigkeiten gab)
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Quantal und 12.04 gemixt?
<jokrebel> oO
<thunder-storm> nur 3 deb-pakete ohne weitere abhängigkeiten
<thunder-storm> diese gehören alle zum hbci-modul
<thunder-storm> anders war es nicht zum laufen zu bekommen - aqbanking selbst zu kompilieren, nennt der author selbst als "painful" - also habe ich diesen weg gewählt
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Für ein 12.04 sollte man schon Pakets benutzen die auch dafür gestrickt sind.
<thunder-storm> ja, nur was tun, wenn kein PPA existiert, der sourcecode nur extrem aufwendig zu kompilieren ist und die originalpakete mit einem segmentfault abstürzen? :)
<thunder-storm> hbci macht im privaten umfeld ja kaum jemand - noch seltener unter ubuntu
<thunder-storm> leider
<thunder-storm> ich mags in verbindung mit gnucash sehr
<thunder-storm> einfacher geht kostenverwaltung und kontoführung nicht
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Hab von HBCI auch wenig Ahnung. Das Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AqBanking kennst DU?
<kubine> Title: AqBanking › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thunder-storm> ja, das hat mir leider nicht geholfen. die original-pakete aus 12.04 habe ich zuerst verwendet, jede verbindungsaufnahme mit der bank führte zum absturz von gnucash incl. dem aqbanking modul. 
<thunder-storm> auf der konsole habe ich das dann manuell versucht und festgestellt, das aqbanking nach Abfrage des Schlüssels (und erfolgreicher PIN-Eingabe) bei verbindungsaufbau mit der Bank sofort einen sementation-fault meldet und abstützt
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Und die Fehlermeldungen (auch mal aus dem Terminal heraus gestartet?!? liefert oft mehr Infos) brachten keine Erkenntnisse?
<thunder-storm> Der Rückgabewert war ein Segmentation-Fault
<thunder-storm> Ohne weitere Rückmeldungen
<thunder-storm> Habe es dann unter 13.04 mit einer aktuelleren Version von aqbanking versucht, dies funktionierte problemlos
<thunder-storm> deshalb meine etwas unkonventionelle methode, diese module auszutauschen ;)
<PBeck> bullgard4: nichts gefunden
<PBeck> bullgard4: muss aber nix bedeuten - habe jetzt mal ne wartezeit von 10 sek mitreingemacht - mal morgen schauen obs geht
<thunder-storm> Sollte ich diese (manuell) installierten Pakete innerhalb der Paketverwaltung irgendwie kennzeichnen, das diese nicht aktualisiert werden dürfen?
<thunder-storm> zumal ich das bei der LTS nicht glaube, das dies noch erfolgt - da die manuell installierten fassungen deutlich neuer sind
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Sorry, da hab ich keine Ahnung; außer, dass man sowas tunlichst lassen sollte…
<thunder-storm> ok :) Ich danke Dir dennoch für Dein offenes Ohr und Deine Zeit, ich werde dann mal wieder weitermachen. Wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend 
<jokrebel> thunder-storm: Sicher, dass da nicht ein Hardwareproblem mit reinspielt?
<thunder-storm> hm, das schließe ich aus, zumal es unter der nächsthöheren version von aqbanking problemlos läuft
<jokrebel> segmentation fault ist gern mal ein RAM-Problem wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<thunder-storm> ja, kenne ich noch gut aus den i386er-Zeiten
<thunder-storm> war eine beliebte bluescreen-meldung von win3.x
<Turkelton> abend zusammen, habe zu testzwecken auf meinen ubuntu kubuntu-desktop installiert, nun würde ich das gerne komplett löschen, leider hat sudo apt-get --purge autoremove kubuntu-desktop leider nicht alles weggelöscht
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-10
<UbuntuFan> Hallo zusammen ich möchte gerne das beep von den terminal auf die externe soundkarte bringen ,weil ich habe kein speaker . kann mir jemand bitte helfen 
<UbuntuFan> weiss jemand wie das geht in ubuntu terminal glocke über die  soundkarte
<KishKas> irc://irc.quakenet.org:6667/postrock
<KishKas> irc.quakenet.org:6667/postrock
<ring0> bitte nicht hier
<KishKas> irc.quakenet.org
<KishKas> oh
<KishKas> sorry
<frank_> hi
<frank_> ich habe bei der server 12.04 installation "encrypt my home directory" geaehlt.  Habe ich es richtig verstanden dass wenn ich jetzt bei der eigentlichen Installation kein LVM+Encrypt waehlen sollte wenn die Maschine automatisiert neugestartet werden soll?
<rhumbot> hallo wieder, kann ich den backlight sensor von meinem asus laptop komplett deaktivieren?
<apricot1> simple Frage: kann ich einen beliebigen 'user' neu einrichten und den 'user' der Ersteinrichtung gefahrlos löschen ? 
<apricot1> gibt es eine GUI dazu? Das Proggi in der Systemsteuerung reicht ja wohl nicht (Gruppenzugehörigkeit etc.)
<ppq> apricot1: ja, klar, kannst du. ob es ein gui gibt kannst du hier nachlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Grafische-Oberflaeche - aber mit dem programm "adduser" geht das anlegen sehr leicht im terminal, sogar interaktiv.
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> apricot1: übrigens kannst du usernamen auch ändern, das geht mit    usermod -l <neuerName> <alterName> 
<apricot1> danke
<ppq> (kleines L)
<ppq> geht aber nur, wenn der user gerade nicht angemeldet ist
<apricot1> ok
<ppq> wie mit dem /home dann vorgegangen wird, steht auch im wiki
<Eddispagetti> Hallo Leute, noch jemand da von gestern abend? ;) Ich war das mit dem /home verzeicnis
<Eddispagetti> durch das kopieren/verschieben mit dem /home verzeichnis ist was mit windows passiert. leider lässt es sich nicht mehr starten
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Kannst Du das etwas genauer schildern, bitte.
<Eddispagetti> Okay, also ich habe auf einer Festplattewindows 7 und ubuntu. eben in partitionen. also ich ein programm installieren wollte hab ich festgestellt das zu wenig platz auf der /home partition ist.
<Eddispagetti> da wurde mir hier geholfen und haben die /home partition auf eine neue große partition geschoben ( auf die auf die es eigentlich sollte)
<Eddispagetti> wenn ich nun den PC starte kommt seit der aktion gestern das Windows nicht mehr starten kann. repareren hab ich schon versucht über CD, klappt nicht
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Was genau kommt denn, wenn Du versuchst, Windows zu starten? Und hast Du an den Windowspartitionen auch was verändert?
<Eddispagetti> mom ich schreib das mal: ist halt alles english
<Eddispagetti> Windows Boot manager: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software chnage might be the cause. Ti fix the problem. : da soll ich dann windows cd einlegen und reparieren lassen, was ich schon gemacht habe es aber nicht geht
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Hast Du an den Partitionen für Windows (ist warscheinlich nicht nur eine!) auch was gemacht beim umpartitionieren?
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Und ich hoffe dass Du vorher von allem ein Backup angelegt hattest.
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, Windows ließ sich problemlos vor dem Verschieben der /home starten, oder gab es da evtl. auch noch welche?
<Eddispagetti> ne, an der windows partition hab ich nix geamcht.. es ging immer nur um die partition wo ubuntu drauf ist..
<Eddispagetti> andere probleme vorher beim booten gab es nicht
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Zumindest scheint Deinem Windows aufgefallen zu sein, dass sich was verändert hat. Das muss Windows fixen vermutlich.
 * jokrebel muss mal kurz weg…
<Eddispagetti> ja irgendwie, ich bin am googlen auch nebenbei aber nichts gefunden dazu
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, was hattest denn auf der Windows-DVD ausgeführt, nachdem die wie oben gemeldet gestartet hattest?
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<Eddispagetti> die 1. option, sowas wie "Windows kann nicht starten" Fehlerdiagnose wird gestartet.... Ergebnis: Fehelrdiagnose konnte problem nicht beheben
<watschu> ich habe auf einem kleinen server ubuntu server 12.04 laufen (32 bit)
<watschu> Nun möchte ich ein Verzeichnis erstellen, auf das zwei user Zugriff haben, z.B. /home/user1/daten/bilder/
<watschu> soll von user1 und user2 erreichbar sein
<watschu> also habe ich eine gemeinsame gruppe allusers gemacht und habe das verzeichnis /home/user1/daten/bilder und alles was darin ist der gruppe allusers zugeordnet. Ausserdem habe ich die schreibrechte des verzeichnisses angepasst (777) 
<watschu> ich habe beide user der gruppe hinzugefügt und mich aus und wieder eingeloggt
<watschu> allerdings kann user2 nicht auf das verzeichnis zugreifen
<watschu> wenn ich es versuch bekomme ich immer: sh: 2: cd: can't cd to /home/user1/data/bilder
<watschu> bei user 1 habe ich kein problem damit
<watschu> weiß jemand was da schief geht?
<Eddispagetti> wie kann man hier jeman ne pn schreiben? also nur an denjenigen?
<apollo13> du sollst es nicht tun ;)
<apollo13> außer du hast denjenigen zuerst hier gefragt ob es okay für ihn ist
<Eddispagetti> ich?
<Eddispagetti> okay, weil die es gestern wegen einem problem auch so gemacht hatten wegen der übersicht
<Eddispagetti> daher frag ich
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, kommst du denn noch in des F8 Auswahlmenü von Windows?
<apollo13> nein, gerade diskussionen sind hier sinnvoller
<apollo13> damit auch andere mitreden können
<Eddispagetti> @beaver74: weiss nicht, uss ich probieren aber glaube ja
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, also GRUB läd den Windows-Bootmanager?
<Eddispagetti> ja grub geht, auswahl zwischen ubuntu windows und den anderen sachen gehen. wenn ich dann auf windows gehe kommt der fehler. Steht kurz da Windows wird geladen "ohne Ladebalken" dann kommt das schwarz/weisse fehlerfenster
<Eddispagetti> http://forum.chip.de/windows-7/windows-7-faehrt-hoch-windows-boot-manager-1391011.html
<Eddispagetti> darin im 1. thread steht es wie bei mir.. 
<Eddispagetti> will ungern die platte neu machen müssen mit windows :(
<Eddispagetti> beaver74, ich starte mal ne und versuch mal F8 ob es gehen würde
<Eddispagetti> gleich wieder da
<Eddispagetti> bin wieder da, beaver?
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, wb
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, und.. berichte :)
<Eddispagetti> also F8 nach Grub manager geht, aber wenn ich z.b. abgesicherten modus machen will oder reparieren geht es nicht, er springt dann immer af die fehlerseite zurück
<Eddispagetti> im abgesicherten modus lädt er einige treiber, bei snapman.sys bricht er ab und geht zum fehlerbildschirm zurück
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, ist snapman.sys ein Treiber, den du installiert hattest?
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Da das ein reines Windowsproblem grade ist, dass Deine Windows-CD Dein Windows nicht repariert bekommt wär es sehr zu empfehlen das zumindest einstweilen (bis es wieder um ubuntu geht) nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern.
<jokrebel> Eddispagetti: Oder Du fragst da gleich in nem Windows-Kanal.
<Eddispagetti> @beaver, ne habe ich nicht installiert.. ich geh mal in nen anderen channel da es wohl nur um windows geht, wurde mir empfohlen..
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, jokrebel .. eins bitte noch.. Eddispagetti, boote mal vom Windows Datenträger, und wähle 'Computerreperaturoptionen' (kommt direkt nach dem Ladebalken).. dann hangel dich da mal durch.
<beaver74> Eddispagetti, ja, wird sinnvoller sein
<apollo13> jokrebel: ah, gut dass du da bist; segmentation fault hat in den allerseltensten fällen was mit hardwareproblemen zu tun
<apollo13> jokrebel: ein programmierfehler ist viel viel wahrscheinlicher
<Eddispagetti> kenne keine windows channels im irc
<jokrebel> apollo13: Ahja? Hatte das anders in Erinnerung; und bei mir wars damals auch der RAM. Weist Du da mehr drüber? Link?
<apollo13> jokrebel: ja bei mir war es auch schon __einmal__ das RAM, aber tipp mal in einem c programm 1/0 und schon hast nen segfault…
<apollo13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault "is generally an attempt to access memory that the CPU cannot physically address"
<kubine> Title: Segmentation fault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<apollo13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault#Common_causes
<kubine> Title: Segmentation fault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<apollo13> ein ramfehler kann solche fehler insofern produzieren, da dann im ram falsche werte stehen und das programm dadurch dann auf falsche bereiche zugreift…
<jokrebel> apollo13: Aber wenn es ein Programmierfehler ist, ist es doch wohl auch nicht nur für _eine_ Person so, sondern für _alle_ die dieses Programm nutzten, oder? (weiteres aber besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic)
<barker> hallo @all
<barker> ich habe ein paar probleme mit der installation von ubuntu auf meinem zweiten system
<barker> jemand anwesend, der mir da behilflich sein könnte?
<jokrebel> barker: Hi, einfach fragen ;-)
<barker> hallo jo.
<barker> also von vorn.
<barker> ich habe auf zwei netbooks ubuntu drauf und möchte das jetzt auch auf meinem grossen...
<barker> sorry, dass sz hab ich nicht. wohne nicht in deutschland
<barker> ich habe - wie bei den beiden kleinen - vom stick gebootet.
<barker> wenn ich aber installieren möchte, lande ich immer wieder beim ausgangsschritt, wo ich gefragt werde, ob ich installieren möchte.
<barker> die live-version läuft problemlos
<jokrebel> kein Problem. Du darfst auch gerne mehrere Sätze zusammenfassen und dann erst mit Enter abschicken. Macht alles ein wenig übersichtlicher.
<barker> ok :)
<jokrebel> barker: Wählst Du "installieren" erst auf der Grafischen Oberfläche des Live-Systems?
<k4v> hi, wie lege ich denn fest auf welchem meiner zwei bildschirme das unity-menu am linken rand erscheinen soll?
<barker> ich habe beide varianten probiert. erst grafisch, dann über das bootmenü 
<jokrebel> barker: Also per ESC in das Bootmenü und von dort aus installieren klappt genauso wenig? Mal dort auf Fehlerprüfung gehn würd ich als nächstes (wer nicht der erste Datenträger (ob Stick oder CD) der zwar Live geht, die Installation aber verweigert.
<barker> mal schauen. ich habe jetzt beide geräte nebeneinander stehen. gehen wir das mal zusammen durch. :)
<jokrebel> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn da auf dem Stick?
<barker> 12.04.2 LTS 
<jokrebel> Geduld scheint nicht sein Stärke.
<Peter_Majmesku> hi, hat jemand eine idee, wieso mein bash-skript nicht funktioniert? es soll nur der inhalt von variablen überprüft werden und daraufhin der entsprechende befehl ausgegeben weren. gegoogelt habe ich schon: http://pastebin.com/HSsdTWsE
<kubine> Title: [Bash] function vhost-create(){ if ["$2" == "drupal" || "$2" == "no-drupal"]; then - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Peter_Majmesku> ich kriege da nur jepster@jepster:~$ vhost-create phuk drupal
<Peter_Majmesku> [drupal: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<Peter_Majmesku> drupal: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<Peter_Majmesku> Type "drupal or "no-drupal" as second parameter. Exiting.
<Peter_Majmesku> [drupal: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<ecki> Hallo, ich stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Ich will eine Verbindung via Samba mit meinem Windows-Rechner der am gleichen W-Lanrouter hängt aufbauen und weiß nicht wie. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<alps> ecki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba das schon gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> ich habe squid3 installiert und der service läuft. das cache verziechnis ist /var/spool/squid3 und im firefox ist als proxy 127.0.0.1:3128 eingestellt. müsste sich denn nicht das Verzeichnis füllen wenn ich surfe?
<exoon> access.log ist gefüllt
<beaver74> exoon, passen die Rechte von /var/spool/squid3 ?
<beaver74> exoon, und hattest du die Struktur von Squid erstellen lassen?
<exoon> beaver74, ja ... in der config war der eintrag per # deaktiviert
<exoon> es geht jetzt
<exoon> und der proxy reduziert die seitenaufrufe, die von mir ausgehen, richtig? machen den zugriff aber etwas langsamer?
<beaver74> exoon, ich kenne es nur den Proxy auf einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk laufen zu haben.. kA wie sich das local auswirkt
<exoon> beaver74, werde es für eine zeit mal laufen lassen.
<manu3ll> mag mir einer verraten ob es ein gui tool gibt um die icons in unity zu ändern/löschen/hinzufügen
<gnome1234> hey, im nautilus stört mich folgender Eintrag (markiert, Screenshot), kann man den irgendwie entfernen? in welcher Datei werden diese Orte definiert? (ubuntu 13.04 GNOME3)
<gnome1234> http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20132fjhl.png
<proxid> gnome1234: musst wohl nautilus dafuer patchen und neubauen
<proxid> also nein
<proxid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103890/is-there-a-way-to-completely-remove-recently-used-from-open-and-save-dialogs
<kubine> Title: places - Is there a way to completely remove "recently used" from open and save dialogs? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<gnome1234> auch keine chnace in diesen (d)(g)conf-editoren?
<proxid> kannst ja mal ausprobieren
<Hans-Martin> naamt... Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem mit mysql-server - die automatischen Updates krachen immer, offenbar, weil ich Version 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 installiert habe und andere Pakete auch von der Version abhängig sind, aber Ubuntu will jetzt 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 installieren. Ich versteh aber den Zusammenhang nicht. Hat einer eine Idee?
<Hans-Martin> Inzwischen habe ich mysql-server-5.5 auch komplett deinstalliert, Neu-Installation klappt aber auch nicht
<jokrebel> Hans-Martin: Nopaste doch mal die gesamte Ausgabe inclusive Eingabezeile.
<PBeck> hey, gibts ne möglichkeit gnome-terminal beizubringen per links klick urls zu öffnen? - gerade bei irssi recht vorteilhaft - zur alternative habe ich gerade die möglichkeit mit strg + links klick gefunden - aber wenns nur mit klick gehen würde wäre auch fein :)
<Hans-Martin> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415612/
<kubine> Title: mysql-server › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hans-Martin> (output von dpkg -s ist auch noch dabei)
<jokrebel>  : Hans-Martin: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hans-Martin> jokrebel: danke, werde ich tun
<sdx23> PBeck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45717/is-there-a-way-to-left-click-links-in-gnome-terminal-or-am-i-out-of-luck
<kubine> Title: command line - Is there a way to left-click links in gnome-terminal or am I out of luck? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Hans-Martin> so, hier der nopaste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415617/
<kubine> Title: mysql-server › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hans-Martin> argh, nächstes mal suche ich erst mit den richtigen keywords... scheint auf bugs.launchpad.net schon was dazu zu geben. Sorry!
<Hans-Martin> meine erste Suche heute Nachmittag hat nix sinnvolles erbracht.
<jokrebel> Hans-Martin: Nicht so schlimm; und viel Erfolg noch.
<Hans-Martin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1210380
<kubine> Title: Bug #1210380 “package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 f...” : Bugs : “mysql-5.5” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Hans-Martin> nun muss ich nur noch rauskriegen, wie ich den Downgrade richtig anstelle, aber das sollte aus den infos möglich sein...
<Hans-Martin> so, scheint alles geklappt zu haben. Das kommt davon, wenn man -proposed mitnehmen will...
<Georwl> Ich habe die Warnsignale in den Klangeinstellungen deaktiviert und höre aber immer noch den "ping" Sound, wenn ich die Lautstärke adjustiere. Wie deaktiviere ich dieses Warnsignale? Oder: In welchem Ordner befinden sich die Warnsignale?
<PBeck> sdx23: danke, den link hatte ich auch schon. schön wäre es gewesen, wenn er geschrieben hätte was er genau verändert hat
<quarkdrossel> hallo
<robert1> hallo
<holgersson> Hallo 
<proxid> Hallo holgersson 
<holgersson> Oh, nochjemand wach :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-11
<buttermelted> mmh der ist garnicht da
<dreamon_> Würde gerne vorübergehend einen Wlan Hotspot einrichten. Geht das über den Netzwerzmanager?
<dreamon_> Würde gerne vorübergehend einen Wlan Hotspot einrichten. Geht das über den Netzwerzmanager?
<dreamon_> Bin im Hotel und hab nur mit Notebook Wlan. Kann ich einen Hotspot einrichten unter Ubuntu, so das Handy auch reinkommt? Ich finde keine anleitung für Wifi <> Wifihotspot
<spY|da> dreamon_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router?highlight=wlan%20access%20point
<kubine> Title: WLAN Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> sachtmal, 12.04 läuft ja nicht mehr auf allen CPUs ab werk. Wie bekomm ich denn raus, ob meine CPU dabei ist?
<dreamon_> spY|da, Hmm. glaube das man das ab 12.04 nicht mehr unbedingt braucht. Kriebe bei installation dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Die Adresse wird bereits verwendet[fail]->invoke-rc.d: initscript dnsmasq, action "start" failed.
<spY|da> dreamon_, das kann natuerlich sein 
<spY|da> dennoch bin ich der meinung das es vom treiber weiterhin unterstützt werden muss 
<dreamon_> spY|da, ja .. hab nach den geladenen modulen geschaut da steht max80211 mit drin
<jokrebel> stevieh: "less /proc/cpuinfo" gibt Dir Auskunft über Deine CPU 
<exoon> kann ich den traffic (die anfragen) messen, die tatsächlich ins netz gehen und wie viele vom proxy abgefangen werden?
<jokrebel> stevieh: "less /proc/cpuinfo" gibt Dir Auskunft über Deine CPU 
<bekks> exoon: Ja, mit wireshark z.B.
<sdx23> dreamon_: das kannst du sowieso vergessen, wenn du nicht zwei Wlan-Adapter hast.
<dreamon_> sdx23, Ich hätte zwei adapter
<sdx23> dann viel Spass beim Frickeln...
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ansonsten siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alte_Hardware
<kubine> Title: Alte Hardware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> bekks, lange her das ich das benutzt habe, aber ist ein Blick wert. thx
<dreamon_> sdx23, Ich hab im nm einen adhoc eingerichtet. Aber der "hotspot" von mir wird nicht angezeigt.
<dreamon_> Ich meine vom Externen Gerät das sich an den Hotspot anmelden soll
<spY|da> dreamon_, noch ein kleiner hint, denk dran das nicht jede hardware hohe kanäle sieht 
<dreamon_> spY|da, Ah ok, ich hab mal auto ausgeschaltet und auf 2.4GHz gestellt.
<exoon> bekks, wireshark muss nicht als root laufen? Ich starte es einfach aus dem menü?
<exoon> "There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done." ... fängt ja gut an :)
<exoon> als root gestartet, finde ich capture cars, aber bekomme ne warnung, dass man es nicht als root starten sollte.
<jokrebel> exoon: Anstelle von try&error könnte lesen helfen ;-) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wireshark
<kubine> Title: Wireshark › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> jokrebel, bin ich ja gerade :)
<spY|da> jokrebel, :D aber stupide wikis abzuarbeiten kanns doch auch nicht sein, sieht man ja an den "mein root ist gehackt" threads in den foren 
<sdx23> spY|da: Was genau kritisierst du?
<stevieh> jokrebel: stimmt, pae wars, danke!
<spY|da> sdx23, nichts, ich hab nur try&error gelernt, als ich in die linux welt eingestiegen bin gabs diese ganzen wikis nicht, da kostete die minute netz auch noch 30 mark :D
<spY|da> sry stunde netz 
<bekks> spY|da: Lesen schützt vor Dummheit nicht. Aber wenn man nicht weiss, wie ein Programm funktioniert, ist Lesen die beste Hilfe.
<spY|da> bekks, richtig 
<jokrebel> stevieh: Keine Ursache.
<exoon> nach dem letzten Update funktionieren meine virtual hosts nicht mehr. wenn ich in die ports.conf schaue fehlt der eintrag "NameVirtualHost *", wenn ich diesen aber wieder setze, dann bekomme ich beim restart von apache2 die meldung: "AH00548: NameVirtualHost has no effect and will be removed in the next release /etc/apache2/ports.conf:5"
<exoon> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts
<kubine> Title: Virtual Hosts › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd beim einrichten von postfix helfen 
<SpeeFak> ich bekomme es nicht hin
<SpeeFak> hab das uusers wiki nun schon 3 mal durch :/
<sdx23> SpeeFak: Du hast also was getan wobei dann was genau nicht funktioniert hat mit welchen Programm-Versionen und dir stattdessen welche Fehlermeldungen gegegeben hat?
<SpeeFak> sdx wenn ich das wüsste
<SpeeFak> also
<SpeeFak> ich hab post fix installiert
<SpeeFak> dann konfugiert wie es im uusers wiki stand ( smarthost )
<SpeeFak> aber er sende keine emails an meine adresse
<SpeeFak> email adresse zum versenden habe ich erstellt
<sdx23> das testest du wie? Wie sieht die postfix config aus? Hast du die Logfiles angesehen?
<SpeeFak> das ist es ja lezte woche wo ich dran saß habe ich die mail noch in /var/mail/nick bekommen
<SpeeFak> jetzt geht nichts mehr und ich habe keine ahnug wo ich ansetzen kann
<sdx23> Mit den Informationen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.
<SpeeFak> ja ich weis grad auch nicht wo ich anfangen soll
<SpeeFak> bin da grad bei den sals configs
<SpeeFak> /etc/postfix/sasl_password da muss der smtp vom emailanbiertger mit pw rein oder nicht ?
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Enter ist _kein_ Satzzeichen ;-)
<sdx23> SpeeFak: wie wäre es damit anzufangen, die Fragen oben zu beantworten? Ich hab die nicht ohne Grund gestellt...
<sdx23> Und wie gesagt, wenn du nur ein "Ich hab foo und bar aber geht nicht." von dir gibst, kann dir keiner helfen.
<SpeeFak> schon klar, ich weis aber grad nichtmal was ich fragen soll/kann
<SpeeFak> installier grad ubuntu inner vm neu und versuch am frischen system
<SpeeFak> wo finde ich denn die logs von postfix ?
<SpeeFak> /var/log/.. is nix ?1
<sdx23> /var/log/mail.*
<SpeeFak> is nix
<SpeeFak> bzw is leer
<SpeeFak> eine datei speefak is drin aber is leer
<SpeeFak> im syslog ist der postfix drin
<jokrebel> !enter > SpeeFak immer noch
<kubine> SpeeFak immer noch: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<SpeeFak> jokrebel, kubine danke für die infos, kann ich hier grad super gebrauchen ...
<SpeeFak> exit
<SpeeFak> ich glaub ich hab den fehler gefunden. in der syslog steht beim absender "speefak@blackbox-smn@gmx.de" allerdings ist "speefak@" zuviel bei root das gleiche. wo mus ich bei pastfix nachschauen etwas umstellen damit alle email mit dem absende "blackbox-smn@gmx.de" verschickt werden. Oder gibt es die möglichkiet den namen der jetzt vor der eigentlichen email steht in die betreffzeile der email zu bekommen ?
<SpeeFak> hier noch das log http://pastebin.com/xfCdgsqq
<kubine> Title: Aug 11 16:46:03 blackbox postfix/sendmail[22954]: fatal: Recipient addresses mus - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> SpeeFak: Ist das ein root-Server?
<SpeeFak> jepp
<SpeeFak> der fehler liegt irgentwo bei den aliases
<bekks> Hat der eine statische IP?
<SpeeFak> postfix packt mir jedesmal den dienst/username vor die absender adresse und darum verweigert gmx die email
<SpeeFak> ne
<SpeeFak> is eine hier zu hause
<SpeeFak> privat root server
<bekks> Dann kannst du das vergessen, damit eine Mail über die Mailserver von GMX zu schicken, sie wird nicht angenommen werden.
<SpeeFak> lief doch vor 8 wochen
<bekks> Was hast du seitdem verändert?
<SpeeFak> musste dann ein alten backupeinspiele 
<SpeeFak> jepp quasi neu aufsetzen
<bekks> Neu aufgesetzt oder unbrauchbares Backup wiedereingespielt?
<SpeeFak> brauchbares backup eingespielt
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht :D
<SpeeFak> alles wie voher nur ftp server und postfix waren noch nicht drauf
<SpeeFak> bzw im backup
<bekks> Wenn Du es schaffen solltest, GMX davon zu überzeugen, eine Mail mit @gmx.de Absender von einem Mailserver, der a) nicht GMX gehört und b) auch noch von einer dynamischen IP sendet, dann sag bitte Bescheid. Dann hat GMX die Mailserver zu Spam-Schleudern umgebaut.
<SpeeFak> bekks, besicheid - 8 wochen *fg
<SpeeFak> bzw stopp
<SpeeFak> ich muss eine email bei gmx erstellen und über die dann als absenderkennung meine emails versenden
<bekks> Und genau das geht nicht.
<bekks> GMX nimmt keine Mails von fremden MTA mit GMX-Kennung an.
<bekks> Warum das im Detail so ist, habe ich gerade erst beschrieben.
<SpeeFak> bekks ich hatte es doch am laufen. Email bei gmx erstellt, dann diese email als absender angegeben und damit hat der server email mit der zuvor bei gmx erstellen kennung rausgehauen 
<SpeeFak> hab doch zig mail vom system über gmx bekommen
<bekks> Dann willst du einen Smarthost, der dann zwangsweise eine Authentifizierung nutzen muss.
<SpeeFak> da red ich doch die ganze zeit von
<SpeeFak> smarthost nur zum email verseden
<bekks> Du hast das Wort smarthost kein einziges Mal erwähnt ;)
<SpeeFak> jetzt ma ernsthaft : hast du ein plan von der alias geschichte ?
<SpeeFak> postfiox scheint soweit zu laufen, nur jede verdammte email absender adresse die ‏NUR blackbox-smn@gmx.net sein soll packt postfix mir jedesmal den systemuser davor www-data speefak oder root    wie kann ich postfix dazu zwingen email immer mit dem selber absender zu versenden
<approach_> Ich habe mein PGP Schlüssel & Mail Adresse geändert. Wie teile ich es den Keyservern ebenfalls mit? In FAQ steht: If you still have the private key, you can use your PGP software to generate a revocation certificate, and upload that to the keyserver.
<approach_> Hat das zufällig jemand schon gemacht?
<kirsten> hallo ihr! ich benutze immer noch unison zum synchronisieren von meinem desktop pc und meinem notebook. die gui scheint nicht mehr so wirklich unterstützt zu werden. womit synchronisiert ihr denn jetzt eigentlich so. ich habe schon einige zeit gegoogelt und nicht wirklich was aktuelleres gefunden...
<Luyin> kirsten: ich benutz ne cloud. ubuntu one, um genau zu sein
<kirsten> naja, es geht um circa 150 GB das wird mir ein wenig teuer :-(
<Luyin> achso
<subz3r0> rsync
<subz3r0> nen frontend dazu wäre zb LuckyBackup
 * apollo13 fragt sich warum man 150GB syncen muss
<apollo13> 150GB sind doch relativ selten echte nutzdaten^^
<subz3r0> http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: luckyBackup - backup and sync utility (at luckybackup.sourceforge.net)
<sysdef> apollo13: pr0n sind keine nutzdaten? :ø
<apollo13> oh dear, für die antwort auf so ne auflage würde ich nen ban kassieren :(
<sysdef> kirsten: rsync -ohne GUI- waer am besten wuerde ich sagen
<sysdef> kirsten: kannst mal backintime antesten, aber bei zu viel daten machen die teile schlapp. fuer ein normales userverzeichnis aber ausreichendes tool
<ppq> ich würde ja einmalig alles manuell kopieren und das abgleichen dann über rsync oder wasauchimmer
<ppq> denke mal dass sich von den 150 gb nicht viel ändert
<kirsten> luckyBackup sieht gut aus. danke!
<subz3r0> np
<r0> Nabend zusammen
<r0> Beim versuch die DM-Fotowelt zu aktualisieren erhalte ich folgende Meldung im Terminal:
<r0> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-11082013-200256.php
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par Ruwen (at www.zimagez.com)
<r0> Hat hierzu jemand eine Lösung parat?
<ring0> r0, wohl eher nicht, auch kein ubuntu-paket
<koegs> vielleicht download-probleme und deswegen ist das zip beschädigt
<r0> ggf. handelt es sich um ein fehlendes ubuntu-paket, dass die dateien nicht entpackt werden können?
<r0> koegs: habe schon 3 anläufe gemacht, mit immer dem gleichen resultat.
<ring0> r0, dann wirst du dich wohl bei dm oder wer auch immer diese software bereitstellt beschwerfen dürfen
<koegs> zip kann per default entpackt werden, ansonsten mit "sudo apt-get install zip unzip" checken obs drauf ist
<koegs> wenn beides nicht hilft, was ring0 sagte
<r0> danke für den tip.
<r0> unzip ist schon die neueste Version.
<r0> zip ist schon die neueste Version.
<r0> ich versuche mein glück an andrer stelle. danke euch und wünschen einen schönen restsonntag.
<Turkelton> Abend zusammen habt ihr vieleicht einen kleinen Tipp für Uefi habe im Uefi das Secure Boot ausgeschaltet, leider geht aber nach dem der Auswahl ob Live oder Install nach einem Blackscreen nichtsd mehr weiter (Ubuntu 13.04)
<ppq> das klingt eher nach grafikproblemen. ist da zufällig amd-grafik beteiligt?
<Turkelton> eine nvidia 660ti
<ppq> achso, die sollte eigentlich nicht solche probleme machen. desktop oder notebook?
<Turkelton> Desktop
<Turkelton> vermute aber das es an uefi hängt
<Turkelton> gibts vieleicht eine uefi iso für ubuntu?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> wieso denkst du, dass es an uefi liegt?
<ppq> uefi verursacht normalerweise nur probleme beim frühen booten vom datenträger, was bei dir gut klappt und höchstens noch beim suspend oder shutdown
<ppq> hm.
<Turkelton> Ich verzweifel noch an dem blöden Uefi :( Win 7 ist in Uefi installiert , gibt auch die 100MB Partion. Aber sobald ich die Live CD im Live Modus oder im Install Modus starte blinkt nur noch der Cursor
<Turkelton> Wer kamm auf die Idee BIOS gegen Uefi auszutauschen und dann noch so mieserable zu implemtieren
<imox> kann ich einfach einen user clonen? 
<imox> also kann ich einfach das home verzeichnis kopieren und dann die rechte neu setzen? 
<imox> oder gibts dann probleme?
<SunTsu> imox: Rechte + UID/GID - aber warum sollte es Probleme geben? Du kannst ein ganzes System einfach so kopieren, da sollte das mit einem $HOME erstrecht gehen
<imox> SunTsu: ok danke ;) 
<SunTsu> imox: Du musst natürlich schauen, eventuell stehen in den Dateien absolute Pfade, dann fällt das natürlich auf die Nase
<imox> SunTsu: also ich habe nur einen user angelegt der verknfüofungen im dock und so hat ansosnten wurde ncihts gemacht. dann sollte es ja eigentlich keim problem geben oder?
<imox> na ich probiers einfach aus ^^
<SunTsu> imox: grep einfach rekursiv nach dem vorherigen Username
<imox> stimmt
<mirco> hallo, ich versuche gerade meinen Rasperry Pi aus Ubuntu heraus zu ereichen. Das mache ich doch mit dem Befehl : ssh://192..... oder? leider wird der Pi nicht verbunden. hat jemand eine idee?
<guntbert> mirco: ssh  user@192....
<k1l_> mirco: stimmt die ip? stimmt der user? sonst musst du einen user mitgeben
<apollo13> k1l_: ssh:// *gähn*
<mirco> also die ip stimmt, aber mir ist nicht so ganz klar welchen user ich eintrage, ich probiere mal root
<k1l_> !ssh > mirco 
<kubine> mirco: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<k1l_> da findest du eine einführung zu ssh. auch mit beispielen.
<mirco> also mit ssh:root@192... bekomme ich Befehl nicht gefunden
<ppq> ssh user@ip
<apollo13> le sigh, lies doch mal den artikel
<k1l_> mirco: ssh user@ip
<k1l_> und das muss in ein terminal
<ppq> k1l_: ⁵
<guntbert> mirco: hab ich einen Doppelpunkt geschrieben?
<mirco> ah, super, hat geklappt. den Artikel werde ich aber trotzdem mal lesen. danke!
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-04
<SpeeFak> testdr, moin
<SpeeFak> testdr, das mini.iso ( Netinstall nimmt multiiso an 
<SpeeFak> multisystem mein ic
<testdr> SpeeFak: netinstall? pxe-boot?
<SpeeFak> 40 mb iso, installfiles werden aus dem netz nachgeladne
<testdr> SpeeFak: ach so, diese spezielle Ubuntu-Install-Version, die fast alles aus dem Internet lädt -- die hab ich bis heute noch nie ausprobiert.
<SpeeFak> inner vm gestern lief alles super, debian installer, dmcrypt lvm etc alles suoper
<SpeeFak_> danach apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-destop fertig
<SpeeFak_> startet bei euch die easy box in lezten zeit auch so oft eu ?
<testdr> "easy box" ? ist was für ein programm?
<SpeeFak> vodfone router
<SpeeFak> grad wieder, bin am server am basteln und wupps wlan lan alles weg und das teil startet neu
<SpeeFak> GCCQ hat wohl was gegen tor
<SpeeFak> seit der läuft passiert das ständig
<testdr> SpeeFak:  das ist aber ein offtopic-channel thema .. -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<SpeeFak> ich weis regt mich grad nur wieder auf weil die vms aufm server laufen
<TheBrayn> wie genau funktioniert das nun bei ubuntu mit der motd?
<TheBrayn> /etc/motd gibts nicht, es gibt aber eine /var/run/motd.dynamic, die wohl aus /etc/update-motd.d/ erzeugt wird
<TheBrayn> aber wie stößt man das an, dass die geupdated wird?
<dadrc> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man5/update-motd.5.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: update-motd - dynamic MOTD generation (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> passiert automatisch beim login
<dadrc> Im Grunde: Alle Skripte in update-motd.d nacheinander ausführen, Ausgaben konkatenieren, in /var/run/motd.dynamic speichern
<TheBrayn> jo, passiert hier nicht
<dadrc> 14.04?
<TheBrayn> ja
<dadrc> libpam-modules installiert?
<dadrc> Da ist pam_motd drin, das ist dafür zuständig, soweit ich weiß
<TheBrayn> jo ist installiert
<TheBrayn> nur die frage ob das auch aktiv ist
<TheBrayn> also laut /etc/pam.d/login soll die in /run/motd.dynamic sein
<TheBrayn> da ist sie auch allerinds sind die neuen änderungen nich drin
<stevieh> tachauch
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich hab hier einen WLAN Router, wo ne WPS Pin draufsteht, wo bekomm ich dazu den WPA Key raus?
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Das eine hat mit dem andern soweit ich weis nicht viel zu tun.
<stevieh> jokrebel_: ja, das denk ich mir, aber kann ich mit linux und nem wps pin was anfangen? 
<bytecounter> Hallo zusammen. Ich suche eine grafische Alternative für "mail". 
<stevieh> bytecounter: thunderbird
<bytecounter> der kann nur pop und imap
<bytecounter> Aber ich will ja direkt auf /var/mail zugreifen
<stevieh> bytecounter: dann lass einen imapd laufen.
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Höchstens wenn der Hersteller für die Erwürfelung den selben Algorythmus verwendet. Und selbst das halte ich dann trotzdem für höchst unwarscheinlich, das dann daraus berechnet zu bekommen.
<stevieh> jokrebel_: hm... kapier ich zwar alles nicht, aber ich hab in den Tiefen des routers den Key gefunden ;-)
<jokrebel_> stevieh: WPS ist eine temporäre Funktion um ohne Kenntnis des WPA-Key inerhalb von meist 2 Minuten trotzdem zu koppeln. Ähnlich wie die PINs von DECT-Geräten die dann für zB. 120 Sekunden offen sind für neue Handgeräte.
<Twiblex> Hey Leute, kennt sich hier jemand mit Apache2 Module aus? Ich möchte ein Mumble Webinterface auf meinen Server einrichten, allerdings sagt das Webinterface mir "ICE fatal error:"Ice.php" file not found". Ich bin nach der Mumble Anleitung im Wiki vorgegangen "http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Ice#How_to_Setup_Ice_for_PHP_with_Apache_on_Debian.2FUbuntu".
<testdr> Twiblex: es gibt einen channel: #mumble ... vielleicht direkt dort nachfragen ...
<Twiblex> <testdr>Ist das ein Deutscher Support? Mit Englisch habe ich es nicht so. :D
<Twiblex> testdr: it works, thanks
<daswort> hallo, was bedeutet es wenn bei `last` hinten in der Zeit so etwas steht? (1+23:07) Heißt das 1 Tag und 23 Stunden, 7 Minuten?
<Robert_Zenz> dasjoe, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7760/output-of-the-last-command
<daswort> Thanks Robert_Zenz 
<daswort> *Danke
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Du erinnerst dich an eth3 das ich keinen netzwerktraffic angezeigt bekomme? Das problem scheint bekannt zu sein.  -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/422244/network-traffic-reports-as-zero-bytes
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Naja - wenn netstat was von "p17p1" anstelle von eth0 erzählt, sollte man diesen Ausdruck mal versuchen ;-)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, The problem is that since the ALX code was included in the kernel, the original code stopped being maintained so there isn't an option for us who need statistics.
<dreamon> Ich hab auch dieses ALX mit lsmod entdeckt
<dreamon> Einer hat mir empfohlen einen neuen Kernel einzuspielen. Was hälst du davon? ->  dreamon: yeah, try the latest stable mainline kernel build, if that solves it, you know where the issue is at least: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Nachdem es durchaus auch Netzwerkinterfaces gibt, die mit ihrem Namen angesprochen werden wollen (ich hatte mal eine ath0) wäre dies das erste was _ich_ versuchen würde. Von speziellen Kernel nehme ich, wenn es irgend geht, Abstand.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Wie komm ich an "deren" Namen. ifconfig gibt mir das ja vor, wie es vergeben ist
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Und "netstat -i" sagt das selbe?
<dreamon> eth3       1500 0         0      0      0 0             0      0      0      0 BMRU
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Weil in dem von Dir geposteten Artikel steht da, wo bei mir eth0 und wlan0 steht eben ganz was anderes
<dreamon> Habe noch mehrere gefunden -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1309757 -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1310583?comments=all
<nagetier> dreamon, jokrebel_, unter /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules sind die Namen der Netzwerk-Devices definiert..
<dreamon> nagetier, Danke -> da steht auch das drin -> # PCI device 0x1969:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:03:00.0 (alx)->SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="3c:97:0e:ef:e7:bc", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth3"
<dreamon> Dieses alx scheint mit eth3 was zu tun zu haben
<bekks> alx ist das Kernelmodul für das Interface, und das Interface heisst eth3.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: So ein launchpad-bugreport ist schon eher was. Nur ist der auch schon vom April und es betrifft anscheinend keinen anderen. Wär zumindest komisch.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Aber wenn die Eckdaten zu Deinem Problem passen kannst Dich ja an den Report mit dranhängen. Du verdoppelst dadurch die Antwortwarscheinlichkeit ;-)
<dreamon> Ich wäre bereit mal einen aktuelleren Kernel zu testen. kann ich einfach von dort einen greifen? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
 * jokrebel_ hält sich aus dieser Frage raus.
 * yz3pD2 fragt welche Frage
<nagetier> dreamon, würde ich keinesfalls machen, auch wenn es erfolgreich sein sollte, was ich noch bezweifle, verliert man jeglichen Support, auch dürfte es ein gutes Gefummel werden
<dreamon> nagetier, Ok. Dann lass ichs.
<nagetier> dreamon, oder teste es in einer vm
<17SAAQ1HX> habe teile meines passworts vergessen!
<SunTsu> 17SAAQ1HX: danke für die Mitteilung
<yz3pD2> 17SAAQ1HX, neuinstallation und nächstes mal keepass benutzen ;)
<jokrebel_> 17SAAQ1HX: Ob nur Teile oder alles ist fast egal. Mal von Ausprobieren abgesehn.
<SunTsu> 17SAAQ1HX: Du kannst Dir ein neues vergeben, das ist aber einiges an Fummelarbeit, da musst Du entweder in ein Rescue-System booten oder Dein System mit Deiner Shell als init-system starten
 * nagetier zieht da immer noch Zettel und Stift vor :)
<17SAAQ1HX> rescue system kenn ich mich aus, und dann?
 * yz3pD2 zieht keepass2 vor
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Die haben genau den gleichen Ethernet-Chip, und auch mein Problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230652 -> Bin auf dem Richtigen Weg
<nagetier> yz3pD2, das muss sich ja nicht ausschließen
<jokrebel_> SunTsu: Wissen wir denn ob es wirklich sein System ist?
 * yz3pD2 zieht keepass2 zum sicheren speichern von passwörtern einem leichtzugänglichen zettel inkl. stift vor ;)
<SunTsu> jokrebel_: Nein, mehr Info hätte er auch nicht bekommen, ausser noch 3 Begriffe für Google
<nagetier> yz3pD2, noch krabbelt mir keiner aus dem Kabel und sieht sich in meiner Wohnung um ;)
<SunTsu> 17SAAQ1HX: Wenn Du Dich damit auskennst weisst Du ja auch wie Du damit Dein passwort änderst
<17SAAQ1HX> nein, das wisst ihr nicht
<17SAAQ1HX> ich meint rescue-system starten, und dann?
<yz3pD2> nagetier, noch besitzt die nsa ja auch noch nicht entsprechende technologien, aber wer weiß was nach dem quantencomputer noch kommt :D
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Nunja. So viel interessante Infos hab ich da jetzt in Deinen Links noch nicht gefunden.
<nagetier> yz3pD2, dann ist dein keepass2 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Die Lösung ist noch nicht da. Aber ich sehe, das andere mit dieser hardware ebenfalls ein problem haben. Somit kann ich davon ausgehen,das der Fehler nicht bei mir liegt.
<SunTsu> 17SAAQ1HX: dann machst Du das was Du findest wenn Du "ubuntu password recovery" googlest
<yz3pD2> nagetier, wenn sie durchs kabel kommen, dann hast du auch verloren ;D
<nagetier> da hilft dann n Knoten
<nagetier> so, lass mal OT beenden :)
<yz3pD2> nagetier, deine passwörter sind aber immer noch leichter zugänglich für die freundlichen besuhcer ohne schlüssel, die nur kommen, wenn man gerade nicht da ist
<yz3pD2> +ok
<jokrebel_> Den Offtopic bitte dann doch wo anders hin
<SunTsu> OT: Ich nutze KeePass mit OTP geschützt, nur mit meinem Yubikey zu öffnen.
<SunTsu> Sorry
<yz3pD2> :D
<bekks> SunTsu: Du meinst, mit jedem Yubikey ;)
<SunTsu> bekks: _wenn_ er meine Config hat, inklusive key, aber wie sollte er?
<dreamon> Wenn Wifi Verbindung schlecht ist, z.B. wenn man aus dem Suspend kommt, es ewig dauert bis er verbindet. Könnte das was b/n usw zu tun haben?
<nagetier> dreamon, dazu sollte doch etwas in den Protokollen zu finden sein (frag mich bitte nicht genau in welchen) .. oder einfach mal probeweise auf einer der Geschwindigkeit festsetzen
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> versuche mich gerade am gpu passtrough mit kvm
<bekks> Viel Glück :)
<subz3r0> bekks: menno :D
<subz3r0> hab ne sehr schöne anleitung gefunden. allerdings leichte probleme. vielleicht weiss ja von euch einer weiter
<subz3r0> ich sollte meine karte blacklisten. das hab ich gemacht. mit "lspci -nn | grep NVIDIA " die ID rausgefunden und in "etc/initramfs-tools/modules" gepackt
<subz3r0> sieht dann so aus: pci_stub ids=die_id_meiner_karte
<subz3r0> danach dann "sudo update-initramfs -u" und rebooted
<subz3r0> wenn ich nun allerdings mit "dmesg | grep pci-stub" nachschaue, sehe ich keinen zusatz "claimed by stub" wie im tutorial
<ppq> du musst noch irgendwas irgendwo nach /sys echon, iirc
<ppq> damit stub übernimmt
<subz3r0> der zeigt mir nun gar nichts mehr an bei "dmesg | grep pci-stub"
<subz3r0> gestern hatte er die karte noch normal gelistet ohne stub
<subz3r0> ppq: weisste auch was? hab mich schon dumm und duselig gesucht 
<subz3r0> das doofe ist auch, dass überall steht die hardware muss es mitmachen... laut den checks die ich gemacht habe, ist die cpu dazu fähig und das motherboard auch. daran "sollte" es nicht liegen
<subz3r0> ggf. ist meine graka zu alt
<ppq> ka, länger her
<subz3r0> darfst gerne mithelfen beim suchen. ich bin schon dabei ;)
<ppq> könnte sein, dass das im arch forum war
<subz3r0> ppq: https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140617104806-1457754-pci-passthrough-with-qemu-kvm
<subz3r0> das?
<subz3r0> also anderes forum.. aber echo @ /sys
<subz3r0> aber habe ich das nicht schon gemacht indem ich "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" bearbeitet habe?
<nagetier> gab doch auch eine Liste, die kompatible VGAs aufzeigte..
<nagetier> -s, das muss wech
<nagetier> aber blacklisten sollten die sich alle können
<subz3r0> warum zeigt er mir sie dann nicht an?
<subz3r0> bei "dmesg | grep pci-stub" zeigt er mir exakt nix an
<nagetier> subz3r0, ist das module denn noch geladen?
<subz3r0> kA
<nagetier> lsmod?
<subz3r0> ja, kommt ne lange liste
<subz3r0> wonach muss ich da schauen? :)
<nagetier> hm.. kommt darauf an welches du vorher verwendet hattest.. nvidia, oder nouveau
<subz3r0> nagetier: ich hab 2 grakas drin. die nvidia liegt brach. hab da auch nichts nachinstalliert, nachdem ich sie eingebaut hab
<subz3r0> momentan nutze ich die igpu meiner intel cpu
<subz3r0> nouveau sind geladen. 
<subz3r0> video                  19476  2 i915,nouveau etc..
<nagetier> dann wurde da imho nicht blacklisted, ansosnten wäre der nicht geladen
<subz3r0> hmm
<nagetier> man beachte das "imho" ;)
<subz3r0> woran sehe ich, ob die noch normal listed is?
 * nagetier würde mit 'lspci -k' nachsehen, ob der HW ein module zugewiesen wurde.. aber kA ob man so vorankommt
<subz3r0> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<subz3r0> sthet nix von module
<nagetier> subz3r0, und auch nichts von "Kernel driver in use:"?
<mrkramps> oh, da waren wir gestern doch auch schonmal?
<subz3r0> mrkramps: glaub ich kaum :)
<mrkramps> ich habe erst einen satz gelesen … das war ein schuss ins blaue
<mrkramps> wenn ihr mich einweiht, versucht ich aber auch gerne hierbei zu helfen
<subz3r0> mrkramps: ich versuche nen gpu passtrough und hab probleme
<subz3r0> halte mich an: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/
<mrkramps> dann ist das also die konsequente fortführung von gestern
<subz3r0> eher weniger. da ich damit erst angefangen hatte, als ich hier schon ausm channel raus war :)
<subz3r0> gestern ging es eher um die stromverschwendung, und ob man die karte nicht auch ausschalten kann ;)
<mrkramps> subz3r0, dann habe ich nicht mit dir über die auflösung einer VM gesprochen?
<subz3r0> nö
<subz3r0> es ging um 40 watt mehr, die die karte im idle frisst
<subz3r0> hatte es auch gestern erst gar nicht vor. aber dnan jucke es mir in den finger um 00:30
<subz3r0> und das obwohl ich schon lange pennen musste... die quittung kam dann heute... egal... das mehr OT ... :P
<mrkramps> und woran scheitert die anleitung jetzt?
<subz3r0> mrkramps: auf jeden fall hänge bei bei punt 2.4
<subz3r0> punkt
<subz3r0> "dmesg | grep pci-stub" zeigt mir exakt gar nichts an
<mrkramps> subz3r0, und grep -i pci-stub, bzw. grep -i stub
<subz3r0> auch nichts
<subz3r0> gestern hab ich die karte da noch gesehen. aber ohne stub 
<mrkramps> subz3r0, hast du die schritte alle nochmal überprüft? typos bei den IDs?
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> typo kann nur schwer vorkommen, da ich copy n paste gemacht habe
<subz3r0> aber sehe gerade schon mal nen fehler
<subz3r0> aus dem script "vendor=$(cat /sys/bus/pci/devices/$dev/vendor)"
<subz3r0> da finder er bei mir nichts unter devices
<subz3r0> findet
<subz3r0> normal laut anleitung sollte es bei mir "01:00.0" sein. allerdings gibt es kein "01:00.0" dort
<subz3r0> nur 0000:01:00.0
<subz3r0> hab das nun mal geändert
<mrkramps> wo soll das stehen?
<subz3r0> "lspci -nn | grep NVIDIA"
<mrkramps> die nehmen da nicht den ersten wert aus der ausgabe …
<subz3r0> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] [10de:0614] (rev a2)
<subz3r0> klar
<mrkramps> sondern [HEX:HEX]]
<mrkramps> sry, aber mach mal die augen auf, was da bei pci_stubs steht
<subz3r0> das ist bei punkt 3
<subz3r0> sorry. hätte vielleicht sagen sollen, zu welchem punkt ich nen fehler gefunde hab
<napterk> hi wo war nochmal die Wiki Seite, wo erklärt wurde wie die Grafikeinstellung per Grub Bootoption gewechselt werden kann?
<subz3r0> napterk: acpi?
<mrkramps> napterk, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<subz3r0> mrkramps: gehe gerade das script zeile für zeile durch
<subz3r0> allerdings wenn ich /sys/bus/pci/drivers/vfio-pci/new_id ändern will
<subz3r0> das per root. sagt er mir keine berechtigung
<nagetier> subz3r0, http://superuser.com/questions/484678/cant-write-to-file-sys-class-backlight-acpi-video0-brightness-ubuntu
<subz3r0> immer noch keine berechtigung
<subz3r0> echo "0x10de 0x0614" | sudo  tee  > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/vfio-pci/new_id
<mrkramps> subz3r0, der treiber läuft eben noch
<subz3r0> zum kotzen
<subz3r0> :(
<subz3r0> kann nicht einmal einfach etwas "nur" funktionieren
<subz3r0> grml
<subz3r0> mrkramps: aber sonst sieht das tutorial gut aus?
<subz3r0> oder sind dir irgendwelche fehler evtl direkt aufgefallen?
<napterk> was ich eigentlich meinte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Dualview?highlight=boot%20xorg#Auswahl-per-GRUB-Menue !
<mrkramps> nein, nichts offensichtliches und aktuell ist es auch
<napterk> will eine bestimmte Bildschirmeinstellung für zwei Monitore schon beim Booten festlegen
<subz3r0> mrkramps: was mich stutzig macht ist das hier: we also needed to add "vfio_iommu_type1.allow_unsafe_interrupts=1" in order to enable interrupt remapping. 
<mrkramps> subz3r0, was macht dich daran stutzig?
<subz3r0> wäre schön gewesen, wenn sie gesagt hätte wie man das checken kann. also ob man es braucht oder nicht
<napterk> hatte eigentlich in Erinnerung die Wiki Erklärung wäre etwas ausführlicher. Fürchte muss mich nochmal mit den Bootoptionen ausinandersetzen
<napterk> weiß noch nicht wie ich sie in Grub einbauen kann
<subz3r0> mrkramps: ich hab es zumindest erstmal nicht gesetzt
<mrkramps> subz3r0, das steht in dem verlinkten thread im arch forum
<subz3r0> "If your board doesn't enable interrupt remapping, you need to add this to your bootloader"
<subz3r0> jo. und woher soll man wissen, ob das board das kann oder nicht?
<subz3r0> reboot
<subz3r0> re
<subz3r0> sieht schon mal besser aus
<subz3r0> [    1.809506] pci-stub: add 10DE:0614 sub=FFFFFFFF:FFFFFFFF cls=00000000/00000000
<subz3r0> so
<subz3r0> fehler zeigt er mir keine mehr an
<subz3r0> monitor angeschlossen. aber sehe nix. bleibt dunkel
<tuor-pad> Ich habe gerade ubuntu 14.04 installiert. Beim grub installieren ging aber etwas schief. Denn beim neustarten kam die meldung dass er /grub/... nicht finde. Ich habe dann grub nachtraeglich haendisch neu installiert. 
<mrkramps> tuor-pad, und?
<tuor-pad> Nun funktioniert das auch. Wieso kann das passieren?
<mrkramps> man kann im installer die installation des bootloaders - meines wissens nach - überspringen
<tuor-pad> Mit ein wenig googlen fand ich dann, dass der grub anscheinend sich wie fuer efi secure boot installiert habe.
<tuor-pad> Es geht mir darum zu verstehen was  ich falsch gemacht habe und wie ich das in zukunft verhindern kann.
<mrkramps> hast du im efi-modus installiert?
<tuor-pad> Ja ich kann den 
<tuor-pad> Bootloader manuel installieren aber das ist ja nicht der sinn der sache..
<mrkramps> mir ist egal, was du kannst; ich will wissen, was du gemacht hast
<tuor-pad> Kann ich nicht definitiv ausschliessen da ich nichg "nachsehen" kann, aber ich glaubd nein.
<mrkramps> das kannst du im bios nachsehen
<mrkramps> hast du manuell partitioniert?
<tuor-pad> mrkramps: ja das habe ich. Es ist ein efi. Beim booten habe ich das den stick aber ohne UEFI: davor ausgewaehlt. ( es hat ja zwei eintraege fuer efi oder bios modus, ich habe den ohne genommen)
<testdr> ich will einen mittschnitt in zeitraffer von der installation ... (special option for ghost installations)
<mrkramps> hast du bei der manuellen paritionierung eine 200MB FAT-Partition eingerichtet für den efi-bootloader?
<tuor-pad> mrkramps: nein. Weil ich dachte dass wenn ich den nicht efi ejntrag auswaehle dies nicht noetig sei. Ich habe nun das starke gefuehl das dies falsch ist..
<tuor-pad> testdr: ich weis jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. sry
<mrkramps> tuor-pad, ich gebe eherlich zu, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wie der installer efi oder nicht identifiziert, aber das hört sich nach einer plausiblen fehlerquelle an
<testdr> na, auf youtube gibt es jede menge speed-zeitraffervideos von allen möglichen sachen .. nur ich hab noch nie eines von einer ubuntu-installation gesehen ...
<tuor-pad> testdr: ah. K
<tuor-pad> mrkramps: ok. Danke. Werde mich mal weiter schlau machen wenn ich dann ein wenig graphik habe. :)
<agentsoul> Hallo habe mir firefox zerschossen und konnte die Session nicht wiederherstellen allerdings werden mir die Seiten als Vorschläge in der Adressleiste angezeigt, In welcher Datei finde ich alle diese Adressen? In der chronik werden sie nicht angezeigt
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-05
<Rochvellon> schau mal im profilordner nach sessionstore.js und sessionstore.bak
<Rochvellon> in der sessionstore.js wird die aktuelle sitzung gespeichert und die sessionstore.bak wird beim beenden von fx überschrieben
<agentsoul> so leicht ist es leider nicht, die helfen beide nicht weiter. Ich wühle mich gerade durch die places.sqlite die wurde verschont. Mir bleibt wohl nichts als mich durch knapp 34.000 links zu klicken
<agentsoul> Also mit anderen Worten ich habe gefunden was ich mit der Frage oben suchte. Der Ort der links
<mrkramps> ist das normal bei einer CD/DVD für einen kopiervorgang I/O errors für block 0 und den letzen zu kriegen?
<dadrc> klingt nach komischem kopierschutz
<mrkramps> da die selbst gebrannt sind, halte ich das mal für unwahrscheinlich
<stevieh> kaputtgebrannt
<mrkramps> die daten kommen scheinbar an … und das problem betrifft mal eben 20 DVDs
<mrkramps> bzw. nicht problem, eher ausgabe … und es ist "nur" der buffer I/O, sehe diese meldung aber gerade das erste mal
<dadrc> mir noch nie untergekommen
<mrkramps> ha! jetzt war eine fehlerfrei auf jedem laufwerk … da hat der brenner wohl sein gerät gewechselt =D
<mrkramps> im schlimmsten fall ginge es um teilbeschädigte TIFFs/JPGs, da kann man bei bedarf noch was dran drehen. danke für eure vorschläge
<mrkramps> oh nej … eins der laufwerke ist hin, das erklärt einiges
<Crowe167> Hi
<Crowe167> Ich habe mir Ubuntu 14.04 LTS heruntergeladen, aud DVD gebrannt und wollte es jetzt installieren
<Crowe167> Leider erhalte ich immer ein WLAN-Felercode: 14=MIC_FAILURE (RTL8723BE)
<Crowe167> Wie löse ich das Problem? Die Verbindung bricht immer ab
<TheBrayn> schau mal ob dein chip (RTL8723BE) überhaupt gut supported wird
<dadrc> Ist schon weg
<TheBrayn> gut
<martinalex> hi
<martinalex> ich habe seit einiger zeit probleme mich mit dem Wlan zu verbinden, er liefert mir stets nur ein wlan0: direct probe to [mac adress] (try 3/3) und dann wlan0: authentication with [mac adress] timed out
<martinalex> (im dmesg und ja, die normalen Schritte um nach einem Problem zu suchen wie wlan aus und einschalten usw habe ich schon gemacht - hin und wieder funktioniert das wlan ja auch, nur heute irgendwie garnicht...)
<mrkramps> chipsatz wäre interessant, welcher router verwendet wird, welche verschlüsselung, usw. usw.
<martinalex> gibt es irgendwelche Tipps, wo ich weiter nach dem Problem suchen koennte? verwendete Hardware Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 und Lancom ap
<martinalex> verschluesselung wpa2 mit freeradius im hintergrund
<mrkramps> das hört sich schonmal nicht nach standard an
<martinalex> das stimmt...
<martinalex> die APs sind vom Modell LANCOM L-322agn dual Wireless
<mrkramps> also 2,4 und 5GHz
<mrkramps> jetzt noch VPN?
<martinalex> nein, vpn ist nicht eingeschaltet :D
<martinalex> aber ich komme nichtmal auf dem radius-server an, das heisst das Problem muss extrem weit unten versteckt sein...
<mrkramps> martinalex, kann einfach ein problem mit der firmware für den chipsatz sein
<martinalex> hm... also eines was man nicht so leicht tracken/beheben kann fuerchte ich...
<martinalex> das Problem tritt ansonsten wohl sporadisch auf, wenn ich mal rein komme, dann veraendert sich die meldung komplett
<martinalex> wlan0: RX AssocResp from [mac] (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=6)
<mrkramps> martinalex, 12.04 oder 14.04?
<martinalex> bleeding edge... 
<mrkramps> 14.10?
<martinalex> aber mit der 14.04 hatte ich das Problem auch schon.. ja
<mrkramps> join #ubuntu-de+1
<mrkramps> das ist der support kanal für die entwicklerversion
<martinalex> danke, dann frage ich da nochmal ;)
<SpeeFak> unp file.7z && cp -r unpackedfile TARGETDIR
<SpeeFak>  sowas zusammen
<SpeeFak>  manpage gibt nix her -O und -o parmter geht auch nicht ( wie bei wget )
<Ttuor_> hi, ich habe das Passwort meines Benutzers geaendert. Nun stimmt es mit dem Gnome 2 Keyring nicht mehr ueberein. Wenn ich seahors aufmache muss ich diesem Schluesselbund haendisch mit dem alten Passwort oeffnen. Ubuntu 14.04
<Ttuor_> Ich habe das Passwort des Benutzers in den einstellungen geaendert nicht im Terminal. Ich habe im wiki geschaut und ich komme mit dieser anleitung nicht ganz zu recht. hhttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund
<Ttuor_> Dort steht: "Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" irgendwie finde ich das nicht oder bin blind...
<Ttuor_> also die frage ist nun wie kann ich das passwort fuer einen Schluesselbund aendern?
<testdr> Ttuor_: das mit dem Rechtsklick wurde nicht verstanden?
<doev> womit kann man einfach aus einzelbildern_nr.png  einen film herstellen?
<Ttuor_> testdr, ich finde das Programm nicht. Bzw ich verwende Ubuntu auf englisch und finde aber nichts was "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" entspricht. 
<testdr> doev: mencoder, ffmpeg, blender, .... und dann gibt es noch mindestens 2 Utilities mit einer gui .. 
<testdr> Ttuor_: Du öffnest das Programm zur Schlüsselverwaltung -- das geht?
<Ttuor_> testdr, ja. das geht. ok. 
<doev> testdr, wahrscheinlich mit irgendeinem videoschnittprogramm.
<testdr> Ttuor_: beim Reiter "Passwords" (also nicht bei den Reitern key) gibt es einen Ordner "password:login"
<testdr> Ttuor_: statt den zu öffnen mit dem linken mausklick (in dem sind die ganzen anderen Kennwörter gesammelt) machst Du einen rechten Mausklick und es erscheint das Untermenü - popt auf - und dort der Punkt "change password" (Texte können leicht anders sein)
<Ttuor_> testdr, also "password login" dort ist mein mein Benutzerpasswort drin. Das wird auch automatisch geoeffnet wenn ich mich einlogge. Unter dem Reiter "Certificates" gibt es "Gnome 2 Key Storage". dieser wird nicht geoffnet.
<Ttuor_> testdr, bzw, dessen Passwort kann ich mit rechtsklick nicht aendern.
<testdr> Ttuor_: .. schließe andere offene Programme und starte aus einem Terminal: seahorse
<testdr> Ttuor_: da erscheint in der Liste nur (fast nur) ein einziger Ordner
<testdr> Ttuor_: das ist Dein User-Hauptordner und auf den machst Du einen Maus-Rechtsklick
<Ttuor_> testdr, das funktioniert. Das Passwort meines Hauptordners kann ich aendern. Ich moechte aber nicht dessen Passwort aendern, sondern das von "gnome 2 key storage". Wenn ich auf den rechtsklick mache, kommt nur "lock" als auswahl.
<Ttuor_> Denn dessen ( "gnome 2 key storage" ) Passwort ist nicht sicher.
<testdr> Ttuor_: der Hauptordner ist aber der, der den Zugriff auf alle anderen Schlüssel erlaubt und der normalerweise beim Login mit dem Login-Kennwort entsperrt wird ... und das hat doch bei Dir - wg. Kennwort wechsel - nicht mehr funktioniert?
<testdr> Ttuor_: Du kannst Dir zum Testen auch einfach einen neuen User anlegen und den mal zum Login nutzen und bei dem prüfen, wie dessen -ungeänderte- seahorse-Einstellungen sind .. und wie es funktioniert ...
<Ttuor_> testdr, nein. Ich habe das warscheinlich schlecht erklaehrt. Der Hauptordner wird geoeffnet. "gnome 2 key storage" jetzt auch weil ich das nun in zwischenzeit gefunden habe aber, das Passwort muesste ich aendern. Ich kann den "gnome 2 key storage" oeffnen und schliessen. Er wird auch automatisch geoffnet. Nur kann ich dessen Passwort nicht aendern.
<Ttuor_> rechtsklick auf den Hauptordner gibt mir auswahl von "set as default, change password, usw...". wenn ich rechtsklick auf "gnome 2 key storage" mache habe ich nur "lock" zur Auswahl.
<Ttuor_> testdr, ok das mach ich mal.
<Ttuor_> testdr, dort existiert der "ordner" "gnome 2 key storage" garnicht. alles ist genau gleich ausser dass bei meinem account der ordner "gnome 2 key storage" vorhanden ist. Ich kann den weder loeschen noch das Passwort aendern. 
<Ttuor_> also im neuen testaccount meinte ich. sry
<jokrebel_> vielleicht weil der nur normaler User ohne Admin-Rechte ist?
<testdr> jokrebel_: .. so langsam glaube ich kapiere ich -- ich habe nämlich auch keinen zusätzlichen ?ominösen "gnome-2.." Ordner .
<testdr> Ttuor_: da bin ich erst mal raus -- ich weiß nicht wo der bei Dir herkommt ...
<Ttuor_> jokrebel_, ja der ist normaler user.
<testdr> Ttuor_, jokrebel_ :  bei mir als admin-user ist kein zweiter Hauptordner vorhanden ..
<Ttuor_> testdr, ok. danke fuer deine hilfe (und geduld!).
<Ttuor_> jokrebel_, wenn ich den ordner sperren moechte, kommt jetzt "Couldn't lock" "No user has logged in". Als einziger button habe ich "Close"
<Ttuor_> Der zweite user ist stehts eingeloggt. Ich habe nur benutzer wieder zurueck gewechselt.
<Ttuor_> Ich habe nun noch einen zweiten Benutzer erstellt, mit admin rechten. Der hat den "ominoesen" ordner auch nicht.
<Ttuor_> Ich loge mich mal kurz aus. Ich habe meinen Benutzer auf deutsch umgestellt. Ich bin gleich zurueck.
<Tuor_> Der Ordnername hat sich nicht gaendert. Ich kann ihn aber nun ohne Passwort oeffnen. Loeschen kann ich ihn aber immernoch nicht auch auch sonst nichts. Das einzige was ich kann ich entsperren oder sperren.
<jokrebel_> das sind ja auch keine "Ordner" im herkömmlichen Sinn. Und das Schlüsselbundkennwort kann man auch leer lassen (ist aber nicht empfohlen)
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, ok. Also Ich habe da noch nichts drin oder so. Ich kann den vieleicht einfach mal den inhalt von ~/.local/share/keyrings loeschen. und sehen ob es wieder erstellt wird...
<Tuor_> davon ausgehend dass alt: ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring  --> neu ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring entspricht. (?)
 * jokrebel_ würde da nicht einfach so "rumbiegen"
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, ok.
<jokrebel_> Tuor_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund kennst Du bereits?
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, ja. 
<Tuor_> so wie es dort beschrieben ist, um das Passwort zurueck zu setzen waere eben "rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring"
<Tuor_> Ich habe dann mal "find ~/ -name *keyring*" eingegeben und fand eben den anderen Pfad unter .local. Daher die Anahme vorher.
<Tuor_> (als einziger treffer).
<Tuor_> Der Artikel ist unter 12.04 getestet. Da hat sich etwas in zwischen geaendert.
<jokrebel_> Anstelle von "Löschen" würde ich mindestens den Satz von dort "Testweises Umbenennen vor dem endgültigen Löschen" beherzigen.
<rapha0303> ok
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, ah sorry. ja klar. nicht einfach so wegwerfen. ;). Ich habe noch etwas gefunden. Anscheinend hies der ordner frueher anders. Es sieht so aus wie wenn ich den alten und den neuen "Ordner" (Schluesselbund) noch habe. Dies ist aber eine brand neue Installation.
<rapha0303> Ist Kiwi IRC ein guter Client?
<rapha0303> Bitte beantworten
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, also ich habe die mal umbenant und seahors wieder gestartet. mein login Schluesselbund ist weg aber dor doofe gnome 2 .. ist wieder da...
<rapha0303> Hallo?
<rapha0303> Tour_
<rapha0303> Tuor_
<Tuor_> rapha0303, ja?
<sash_> rapha0303: Entspann dich mal bitte.
<rapha0303> ja XD
<rapha0303> Tut mir Leid
<sash_> Du bist doch gerade im IRC, also kanns so dringend nicht sein.
<rapha0303> Ich will gerne wissen ob Kiwi IRC ein guter Client ist.
<Tuor_> rapha0303, Habe bitte Geduld. Du wirst eine Antwort bekommen wenn jemand Zeit und Wissen hat sie dir zu beantworten.
<rapha0303> ok
<sash_> rapha0303: Ich kenne KiwiIRC nicht, aber du kannst dir für einen Überblick http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC ansehen
<rapha0303> ok
<rapha0303> Das hilft mir aber nicht weiter, trotzdem danke für deine Zeit. Ich will lediglich wissen ob es ein guter Client ist. Aber wen du den nicht kennst...
<sash_> rapha0303: Und dann einfach ausprobieren, was dir gefällt.
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, jetzt ist er weg! lol was soll das? man das gibts nicht. ich habe nach dem umbenen den schluesselbund genau einmal geoffnet und sonst nichts getan. jetzt mach ich ihn wieder auf und es ist weg... lol.
<sash_> Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Web-Clients.
<rapha0303> Ok Danke :)
<Tuor_> ~/.local/share/keyrings$ ls : "login.keyring.backup  user.keystore  user.keystore.backup"
<rapha0303> Tschüssi!
<Tuor_> jokrebel_, also wurde nur der user.keystore neu erstellt. ich kopier mal mein backup von login.keyring zurueck und mal sehen ob es sich "normal" verhaltet.
<Tuor_> Ich behalte mal das Backup. Es scheint nun normal zu sein. Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso dass dieser Schluesselbund vorhanden war aber. Das Problem ist so hoffe ich geloest. Danke testdr und jokrebel_!
<jokrebel_> no problem
<naharis> Welche Nachteile hat der Low-Latency-Kernel?
<naharis> sollte man den low latency oder den generic installieren?
<jokrebel_> master_o1_master: Dass er nicht Standard ist? Sollte eigentlich genügen? Mal abgesehn davon dass es dan dann glaub hier kaum noch support gibt. Warum genau liebäugelst Du damit?
<jokrebel_> master_o1_master: TYPO sorry
<jokrebel_> naharis: galt für Dich
<bekks> Wieso sollte es für den offiziellen Low Latency Kernel hier keinen Support geben?
<bekks> naharis: Was hast du mit dem Kernel denn vor?
<naharis> bekks: ich arbeite mit Lightworks (es ist ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm) und ich habe irgendwo gehört, dass der Low-Latency-Kernel besser als der generic ist. Wenn man mit Audio-, Videobearbeitungsprogrammen arbeitet.
<bekks> MAchst du _Be_arbeitung oder _Ver_arbeitung? :)
<naharis> bekks: Be_arbeitung
<bekks> Dann wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich kaum einen Unterschied bemerken - aber du kannst den ja einfach testen.
<naharis> ok, dankeschön
<subz3r0> nabnd
<subz3r0> läuft cuda mit dem in ubuntu angeboten propritären treiber?
<subz3r0> oder muss ich treiber, als auch cuda per hand installen?
<jokrebel_> was ist denn cuda überhaupt? oder muss ich jetzt wegen Dir Tante-Google anrufen?
<sash_> jokrebel_: Grafikkarten-Programmierzeug.
<sash_> jokrebel_: Auf der GPU rechnen lassen, besser bei parallelem Kram.
<jokrebel_> oO
<subz3r0> keiner? :)
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel_, CPUs sind gut mit ganzen Zahlen, und GPUs sind gut mit Bruchzahlen (und parallelen Kram).
<sash_> subz3r0: In Ermangelung entsprechender HW, leider gar keine Ahnung.
<subz3r0> dann bin ich mal so dreist und mach nen cross posting ;)
<jokrebel_> ohje - da sowohl CPUs als auch GPUs hier allesamt sowieso an der Leistungsgrenze und total veraltet sind kann ich da glaub ich auch nicht mitreden, selbst wenn ich wollen würde.
<brainwash> hilft das wiki nicht weiter? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_CUDA_installieren
<subz3r0> "mit aktuellem proprietären Nvidia-Treiber nötig. "
<subz3r0> das schliesst eigentlich den treiber aus den repos aus
<subz3r0> allerdings da nen verweis auf den thread im wiki is. bin ich mir unsicher und wollte halt vorher noch mal fragen
<subz3r0> bastel halt ungerne am produktiv system rum
<brainwash> was spricht denn dagegen, das ganze erst mit dem treiber aus dem repo zu testen?
<brainwash> der wiki artikel ist ja bereits etwas älter
<brainwash> somit solle der treiber in ubuntu 14.04 ja "aktuell" sein
<Perzeus> ifconfig eth0 192.168.88.2 
<subz3r0> brainwash: bei ubtuntu 14.04 ist so gut wie nix aktuell ;)
<subz3r0> ist auch nicht das ziel einer LTS version
<subz3r0> brainwash: dagegen spricht, dass ich an meinem produktivsystem nicht rumdoktor
<brainwash> subz3r0: also ein zweitsystem aufsetzen :)
<roman> nabend
<subz3r0> brainwash: alles klor. mach ich. schickste mir mal paar k€? :D
<SunTsu> subz3r0: Dafür brauchst Du eine USB-Platte und eine halbe Stunde Zeit
<subz3r0> SunTsu: mit letzterem kann ich nicht dienen
<sash_> subz3r0: Kann nebenbei laufen ;)
<SunTsu> subz3r0: Du hast in etwa diese Zeit hier bereits verbraucht
<subz3r0> SunTsu: das siehst du falsch. die zeit steht frei zu meiner verfügung. ich kann keine zusätzlichen 30 mins entbehren...
<SunTsu> subz3r0: MIR ist das egal, es ist DEIN Problem
<subz3r0> SunTsu: heul doch.
<SunTsu> subz3r0: Ich ignore lieber
<subz3r0> SunTsu: sack reis gefällig?
<subz3r0> von dir kam eh noch nichts produktives... tu dir keinen zwang an.
<Perzeus> hm hab ein problem
<Perzeus> ubuntu initalisiert nicht koreekt eth0
<subz3r0> !paste
<subz3r0> !pastebin
<Perzeus> kann ich nicht
<subz3r0> warum?
<Perzeus> ist auf meiner hat nur die lo adresse
<Perzeus> was macht der fuer faxen
<Perzeus> ich stelle meine ip auf static um 
<subz3r0> auf deiner was?
<Perzeus> so ein muell
<subz3r0> yacht?
<Perzeus> meinem notebook
<subz3r0> naja ohne exakte fehlerbeschreibung wird es schwer
<bekks> Perzeus: lsb_release -a; uname -a; lspci -k; in einen Pastebin bitte :)
<bekks> Und  ja, das geht, weil du sicherlich USB hast ;)
<subz3r0> haste das interface denn schon mal per hand hoch und runter geholt?
<subz3r0> sudo ifconfig eth0 down ; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Perzeus> sow ieder da
<Perzeus> ich habe den fehler
<Perzeus> so ein muell
<Perzeus> der ppoe adapter schneisst das ethernet nic raus
<Perzeus> wie kann sowas vorkommen 
<bekks> Gib uns bitte den Link zu den angeforderten Ausgaben :)
<Perzeus> hat sich aufgehaengt
<Perzeus> nachdem neustart lief wieder alles
<Perzeus> der ppoe adapter hat alles durcheinander geschmissen 
<Perzeus> kann das ein kurzschluss gewesen sein 
<Perzeus> wird nie mehr pppoe setcker verwenden 
<daswort> habe gerade aus versehen `groupmod daswort` ohne Argumente aufgerufen. Ist das normal das man in seiner primären Gruppe nicht ist? Vielleicht kann jemand nach schauen? `cat /etc/group | grep $USER` 
<bekks> grep $USER /etc/group
<bekks> Und ja, das ist normal, weil die primäre Gruppe in der /etc/passwd angegeben wird.
<daswort> Danke und danke. :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-06
<ItaloRaver> moin moin
<ItaloRaver> wat meint ihr dazu? http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/linux---targz-installieren
<ring0> was ist denn dein problem?
<ring0> im zweifel hilft dir das weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte#Brauche-ich-einen-Virenscanner-und-oder-eine-Firewall
<ring0> falls du dann immer noch einen virenscanner installieren willst, um irgendwelche windows clients zu schützen, ist clamav der klassiker: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV
<ring0> ItaloRaver, ^
<ItaloRaver> schau ganz unten mein komment, es geht mir nicht um virenscanner, sonder um det thema grundsätzlich
<ItaloRaver> ich habe nicht mal nen virenscanner im win7 im moment
<ring0> in der regel gibt es alles was man braucht in den paketquellen
<ItaloRaver> ah ja ring0, findest du den clipgrab da oder kannst mir ne jute alternative empfehlen?
<ring0> keine ahnung was clipgrab macht, kannst ja mal ein wenig konkreter werden
<ring0> in den paketquellen ist clipgrab nicht, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es kein tool für das, was du machen willst, gibt
<ItaloRaver> habe noch mal gesucht und drei gefunden die dies ev. könnten, in frage kämmen NomNom, slimrat oder ev. noch gPodder
<ring0> was soll das tool denn machen? youtube videos speichern?
<ItaloRaver> clipgrab ladet videos von yt usw. und speichert sie wenn man will als mp3 ab
<ring0> für youtube nehm ich immer youtube-dl. kleines terminal tool
<ring0> wenn es unbedingt clipgrab sein muss, würde ich mal in den artikel schaun: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Clipgrab
<ring0> für clipgrab gibt es extra ein ppa, das auch nur dieses tool enthält, so dass man clipgrab anschließend über die paketverwaltung installieren kann
<ring0> also drei terminal befehle und du hast dein clipgrab ;)
<ItaloRaver> mich überrascht imme wiede wat ma im ubuntuusers wiki alles findet
<ItaloRaver> daher komme ich wohl oft nicht auf die idee da zu suchen :-/
<ring0> ja, sollte erste anlauftstelle sein :)
<ItaloRaver> habe vor allem nach dem falschen gesucht, nacht tar.gz installieren
<ring0> tar.gz ist an sich ja nur ein archiv. daher kann man das nicht installieren, sondern man muss es erst kompilieren und anschließend das kompilierte installieren. sollte man aber von absehen, da das an der paketverwaltung geht, was zu problemen führen kann und man auch keine updates dafür bekommt
<ring0> *an der paketverwaltung vorbei geht
<ItaloRaver> bin halt wohl noch zu windoof vergiftet, und gehe aus gewohnheit noch auf die dl seite schauen, vor allem wenn ich es im Paketmanager nicht finde
<ring0> bevor man irgendwas selbstkompilieren muss, sollte man schauen, ob es nicht anderes gleichwertiges tool aus den normalen paketquellen oder zur not aus einem ppa gibt
<ring0> oftmals sind die leute irgendwelche tools aus windows gewohnt und wollen nun alles 1 zu 1 so auch in linux installieren
<ItaloRaver> gibet eigentlich ne einfache möglichkeit mein kubi auf ein usb stick zu kopieren um an einem andern pc zu starten?
<ItaloRaver> ich brauch nicht genau det programm, nur eins wo genau det selbe macht und genau so jut oder noch besse :-)
<ItaloRaver> wat ich abe umlernen musste war, ich hatte unter win wo imme möglich nur noch portable verwendet. weil: man konnte sie einfacher sichern vor update ohne det ganze system sichern zu müssen, und man konnte sie einfach auf nen usb hauen und bei einem andern pc 1:1 verwenden.
<ItaloRaver> da habe ich am anfang etwas dran geklammert abe schnell eingesehen dat dies unter linux nicht so viel sinn macht
<ItaloRaver> abe mein linux kommplett auf einem usb, det wäre genial
<ItaloRaver> ode externe fp
<ring0> dafür ist ja eigentlich die live-iso gedacht. die kannst du einfach auf einen stick oder cd packen
<ItaloRaver> nu ja abe da sind nicht meine einstellungen usw. drin, kann ich nicht selber so eine live-iso erstellen?
<ring0> klar, du kannst auf dem stick auch einen bereich für userdaten anlegen
<ring0> gibt sogar extra ein tool dafür: usb-creator-gtk ist auch vorinstalliert
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB#USB-Creator
<ItaloRaver> aha, als ich mal gesucht habe fand ich nix betrffend kubi / ubuntu, nur iwie mint ode so und noch wat wo so wat mit drin haben
<ring0> was ist denn kubi?
<ItaloRaver> kubuntu natürlich
<ring0> ahja
<ring0> wie gesagt, das mit dem usb-creator ist genau das, was du suchst
<ItaloRaver> kann man chkrootkit auch auf windoof mit hilfe einer (linux) live cd anwenden ode macht dies wenig sinn?
<ItaloRaver> also können tut man siche, klaa. abe macht es sinn
<ring0> chkrootkit ist ein linux tool und läuft nicht unter windows
<ItaloRaver> daher schreib ich ja (linux) live cd
<ring0> dann prüft das das laufende linux
<ItaloRaver> ah so, na dann macht da ne live cd wie dr. web mehr sinn http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd/
<ring0> was auch immer das soll, chkrootkit prüft ein linux system auf rootkits. es hat gar nichts mit windows am hut und prüft es auch nicht
<ItaloRaver> na diese dr. web live cd startet von cd ein llinux, da kann man dann det nicht laufende win bzw. die fp prüfen, die verwende ich auch gerne wenn jemand ohne schutz im web war
<ItaloRaver> bei mir mach ich mir da keine sorgen ich weiss wo rauf ich achten muss, ich hatte mehrere jahre kein einzigen virus usw.
<ring0> du kannst die tools, die dieser dr. web nutzt auch von deinem ubuntu live-usb aus ausführen. allerdings hat chkrootkit wie gesagt nix mit windows am hut und ist dafür das falsche tool. für viren in windows gibt es z.b. clamav
<ItaloRaver> so hat es sich für mich auch angehört laut der beschriebung auf ubuntuusers, daher habe ich noch ma nachgefragt um sicher zu sein
 * Rochvellon hat von dr web noch nie was gehört.
<Rochvellon> ziemlich ernüchterndes urteil von chip.de: In unserem Praxis-Test gelang die komplette Reinigung installierter Malware und Rootkits nicht. Da sind Sie selbst mit Freeware-Programmen wie Avira AntiVir und avast 4 Home besser bedient.
<ring0> ja, komplette reinigung ist nicht. haupteinsatz ist ja erkennen und das läuft 1a :)
<Rochvellon> ring0: laut http://www.pc-magazin.de/news/viele-antivirusprogramme-fuer-android-taugen-nichts-1257326.html hat kaspersky und f-secure die beste erkennungsrate 
<ItaloRaver> Von avira gibt es auch so ne live cd
<Rochvellon> jo, von kaspersky und f-secure gibt es auch eine
<ItaloRaver> So erreichen Avast, Dr. Web, F-Secure, Ikarus und Kaspersky eine Erkennungsrate von mehr als 90 Prozent.
<ItaloRaver> ich habe dr. web auf em handy, damal hab es avira noch nicht für android
<ItaloRaver> uu de, wäg
<doev> guten morgen
<doev> kann ich zu einer externen ip-adresse den hostnamen herausfinden?
<doev> wenn ich z.B. nslookup auf meine externe mache, dann bekomme ich *.dip0.t-ipconnect.de.
<doev> diesen namen meine ich aber nicht, sondern meinen rechnernamen.
<jokrebel> doev: Woher sollte das öffenlich bekannt sein, wie Dein rechner (der ja hinter dem Router hängt welcher die IP hat) heißt
<doev> jokrebel, das ist ja meine frage
<doev> mein router kennt den host namen, bzw. der dhcp service. der sollte diesen aber doch nicht nach außen weitergeben.
<doev> wie sieht es mit der MAC addresse des routers aus?
<doev> sieht die nur mein provider?
<doev> bzw. der erste verbindungsrechner?
<jokrebel> Den Namen des Rechners dahinter sieht keiner (solange Dein Router nicht geprächiger als andere ist). Die MAC Deines Routers sollte aber zumindest für Deinen Anbieter feststellbar sein, soweit ich weis.
<doev> ansonsten würde schließlich kein anti-tracking plugin sinn machen.
<koelner> Hallo. Ich ziehe von 12.04 auf 14.04 um und möchte den unter 12.04 generierten PGP-Schlüssel mitnehmen. Kann ich die alten gpg Dateien einfach ins neue Verzeichnis kopieren?
<dadrc> ja
<koelner> Danke. Funktioniert
<tuor-work> hi, ich versuche gerade "cat << EOF" zu verstehen. Ich habe gegooglet aber irgendwie verstehe ich immernoch nicht so ganz wie das ganze funktioniert. Weis jemand einen arktikel in dem dies (einfach) erklaehrt ist?
<bytecounter> Hallo zusamme, ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht, ob das nicht eher in PHP gehört, aber es könnte auch ubuntu-spezifisch sein ;-) Also folgendes Problem: include_path gibt mir diverse Pfade aus, also u. a. /usr/bin/php, /usr/bin/pear
<bytecounter> Allerdings finde ich unter /etc/php5 keine Datei, in der diese Pfade gesetzt werden. Selbst ein find-grep auf /etc brachte keine entsprechende Datei zu Tage. Und hardcoded können die ja eher nicht sein ;-)
<bytecounter> @tour-work: was verstehst Du an cat << EOF nicht?
<tuor-work> bytecounter, Also '<' liest aus einer Datei und uebergibt es dem voranstehenden Befehl als Input. Ich verstehe nicht was << anders macht. Und wie kann der aus dem Ende der Datei lesen?
<bytecounter> Kann er nicht
<stevie77de> tour-work:  die shell liest solange von stdin bis du EOF eingibst. Sehr praktisch um multiline-eingaben in eine datei umzuleiten ohne editor: cat << EOF >> datei
<bytecounter> Bsp: cat <<EOF | grep 'b' | tee b.txt | grep 'r'
<bytecounter>  foo
<bytecounter> \n bar\n 
<bytecounter> baz\n 
<bytecounter> EOF
<tuor-work> Ok. Ist EOF dann eine spezieller Begriff mit einer speziellen Funktion in der Bash, oder koennte da genausogut ASDF stehen? Wofuer steht dann '<<' genau. "lies von der standard Eingabe"?
<brainwash> ja, EOF ist eine beliebige zeichenfolge (End Of File)
<brainwash> das ganze nennt sich "here document"
<tuor-work> Also wuerde 'cat <<' "unendlich lange lesen und 'cat << ASDF' solange bis "ASDF" vorkommt?
<brainwash> teste es :)
<tuor-work> brainwash, ok. thx.
<tuor-work> Also man muss angeben wie lange er von stdin liest. aber cool es funktioniert. Dann noch eine letzte Frage: Wieso verwendet man EOF "End Of File"? Ich meine er liest ja nicht wirlich biz zum ende der Datei. Nur bis man wieder EOF eingibt..
<geser> man markiert ja mit EOF (oder was man halt gewählt hat), dass dort das Ende der "Datei" ist, die man gerade eingetippt hat. Und da für viele EOF ein sprechender Name ist, dessen Bedeutung schnell klar wird, wurde es von vielen so übernommen
<tuor-work> geser, ah. ok. Jetzt verstehe ich, das was man eintippt wird so als Datei angeschaut, daher.
<tuor-work> OK Danke vielmals geser, brainwash und bytecounter fuer eure Erklaehrungen!
<peavey_> Tag! Brauche mal Unterstützung bzgl. postfix. Wir haben hier einen 12.04 LTS Server auf dem osTicket läuft. Damit dieses Ticketsystem Mails verschicken kann, wurden postfix und sendmail installiert. Funktioniert auch alles soweit wunderbar - nur wenn User diese Mails beantworten, stellt der Exchange diese Mails brav zu besagter 12.04 Box durch, um sie offenbar umgehend zu verwerfen.
<peavey_> Das merkwürdigste ist, dass in /var/log/mail.log kein Eintrag über den Empfang einer Mail auftaucht. Wo könnte die hin sein?
<sash_> peavey_: Doch vom Exchange verschluckt?
<peavey_> sash_: Dachte ich natürlich auch zuerst, aber dessen Logs besagen er habe es brav weitergeleitet... sehr schräg das ganze
<peavey_> vor allem bouncen sie ja nicht - irgendein system muss sie offenbar annehmen
<peavey_> Kenne mich mit postfix leider kaum aus - kann es passieren, dass Mails vom master verworfen werden, ohne dass ein Logeintrag erzeugt wird?
<peavey_> Eigentlich nicht, oder gibt es da spezielle Bedingungen, unter denen dies passieren könnte?
<SunTsu> peavey_: postfix _und_ sendmail?
<SunTsu> peavey_: beides sind Mail Transfer Agents (MTAs), wozu hat man beide? Landet eventuell Zeugs da nicht im Postfix sondern im sendmail?
<sash_> Sendmail kann empfangen?
<sash_> Scheinbar tatsächlich.
<SunTsu> sendmail ist DAS Urgestein unter den MTAs, natürlich kann das Mails empfangen
<tuor-work> hi, verwende Ubuntu 14.04. Ich habe 2 externe Platten. Ich moechte alles von der einen auf die andere kopieren. Das Problem, die einte ist von einem Mac. so hab ich es gemacht: http://pastebin.com/qnQJ9nSt. (ich weis das "p" ist schon in a vorhanden, hab ich nun auch gesehen)
<tuor-work> ich kenn mich mit HFS+ ueberhaupt nicht aus.. Was stimnmt da nicht?
<SunTsu> tuor-work: there's hcopy for hfs+ volumes
<tuor-work> SunTsu, oh ok. Thx I'll try with this. 
<tuor-work> Wenn ich sudo du -h /media/tuor/scheurom mache spuckt er auch einige Fehler aus wie: /.../... Das Argument ist ungültig, /.../... Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tuor-work> SunTsu, do I need to mount it with hmount?
<SunTsu> tuor-work: Deutsch geht auch, war gerade geistig nur im falschen Channel
<SunTsu> tuor-work: Ich weiß nicht, ich habe das bisher nicht genutzt, nur überall Hinweise gesehen daß man hcopy zum kopieren nehmen sollte
<tuor-work> SunTsu, ok supi. Danke. Ich les mal ein wenig mans... :)
<tuor-work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus hier steht da read zugriff kein Problem sein sollte. Ich glaube es liegt an den Namen den gewisse Ordner und Dateien kann ich lesen und andere nicht.
<kubine> Title: hfsplus - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tuor-work> Die die ich nicht lesen kann, habe "komisch" zeichen drin, welche im lateinischen Alphabet nicht vorkommen. Also gehe ich mal davon aus dass ich Probleme mit den Namen habe.. Und nicht mit dem ganzen Dateisystem. 
<tuor-work> Beispiel: Zugriff auf »/media/tuor/scheurom/.HFS+ Private Directory Data\r/dir_647557/th.lproj/Library/FontCollections/กำหนดความกว้าง.collection“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<agentsoul> Hallo habe eine lange Liste links in einer .csv und würde die gerne in alle (oder immer 50) in jeweils einem Tab in firefox öffnen. Da gibts doch bestimmt n script
<SunTsu> agentsoul: wie ist denn das Format der csv?
<TheBrayn> agentsoul: mit xdg-open kannst du das öffnen und mit bash oder einer sprache deiner wahl parsen
<agentsoul> plain text je Zeile ein Datensatz mit tabs getrennt spalte 2 sind die links
<TheBrayn> gawk -F '\t' '{ print $2 }' <deinedatei> | xargs -n1 xdg-open
<SunTsu> agentsoul: for url in `awk '{ print $2 }'`; do firefox -new-tab $url &; done
<TheBrayn> wobei, das -F brauchste nicht
<TheBrayn> SunTsu: xargs und $() ist besser als ``
<SunTsu> TheBrayn: was genau ist an $() besser? `` ist POSIX, $() auch`
<TheBrayn> du kannst $() verschachteln
<TheBrayn> und es ist besser lesbar
<SunTsu> und mit xargs kriege ich das nicht dem FF als jeweils eigenes Argument zu -new-tab übergeben
<TheBrayn> doch
<TheBrayn> dafür gibts doch -n 1
<SunTsu> TheBrayn: stimmt, das kannte ich noch nicht. Das behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf
<tuor-work> es scheint doch kein hfs+ zu sein sondern hfsx (nachfolger so weit ich weis)
<agentsoul> um es einfacher zu machen haeb jetzt ne .txt pro Zeile ein link sonst nichts
<agentsoul> teste jetzt mal
<TheBrayn> while read line; do xdg-open $line; done < /tmp/test
<agentsoul> und läuft
<agentsoul> TheBrayn geht /tm/test > while read... nicht? Wäre mir erstmal logischer erschienen
<SunTsu> agentsoul: Nein
<agentsoul> und warum ich es brauche... habe mir firefox so zerschossen das weder chronik noch Wiederherstellung liefen aber die places Datenbank war noch intakt. Und jetzt wird rekonstruiert. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen habe ich als einziges neben der Dropbox das .mozilla explizit vom Backup ausgeschlossen. Wegen zuviel temp-Datenmüll :-(
<SunTsu> agentsoul: > schreibt in files. /tmp/test ist kein Kommando mit Ausgabe
<peavey_> SunTsu: Hi, sorry, war eine zeitlang nicht im Büro am Rechner, hab jetzt erst deine Antwort gesehen
<peavey_> SunTsu: Ja, sendmail und postfix... Allerdings wohl ein anderes sendmail? Die manpage sagt nämlich folgendes: "sendmail - Postfix to Sendmail compatibility interface"
<agentsoul> d.h. Daten einlesen immer am Schluss? Kann ein klein wenig python aber nahe null Bash. Und bei Python lese ich ja erst Deteien ein bevor ich damit arbeiten kann.
<peavey_> SunTsu: Sendmail ist kein bekannter service auf dem System, nur postfix listened auf port 25
<TheBrayn> agentsoul: mit < übergibst du befehlen, die das nicht auch so können eine datei
<agentsoul> naja ist so halb off, hatte mich nur geweundert werde mich da mal einlesen müssen, ist so schwer ja auch nicht im Zweifel finde ich hier ja Hilfestellung
<SunTsu> peavey_: Ah, verstehe. Dann sollte alles im postfix landen, und damit auch ins Log
<TheBrayn> also mysql [...] < datei liest die datei in mysql ein und führt das aus
<peavey_> SunTsu: Schon, oder? So hatte ich die manpage "meines" sendmail hier auch verstanden
<TheBrayn> und > schreibt die datei in eine datei wobei die dann überschrieben wird, >> macht das ohne überschreiben
<peavey_> SunTsu: glaub ich muss unserem Rechenzentrum nochmal auf die Füße treten wegen dem Exchange. Irgendwie deutet doch alles daraufhin, dass die Mails nicht von unserer osTicket-Ubuntu-Box verschmissen werden, wenn ich das richtig sehe...
<TheBrayn> << macht ein here doc und <<< macht eine here string
<peavey_> So, muss dann mal weg - Danke für eure Hilfe! Ciao!
<black__> hi alle bei netstat -tulpen ist mir was aufgefallen und ich möcht gerne wissen was für prozess gerade läuft. Mit welchem Befehl kann man das herausfinden da ich nur die PID habe
<dadrc> ps -p <id>
<black__> hmm... was bedeutet das : PID TTY          TIME CMD
<dadrc> Sind die Überschriften für die Zeilen
<black__> dadrc, komisch, steht nichts drinne
<dadrc> Dann gibt es keinen Prozess mit der PID
<black__> dadrc, danke hab eine Ziffer vergessen :)
<black__> dadrc, danke , danke, danke ...wünsch dir noch einen schönen Tag 
<donno> unity ist doch gut, habe ubuntu trusty gerade aufgesetzt 
<donno> läuft alles wunderbar
<donno> spart ja platz auf dem laptop
<mona> hallo, ich hab eine frage zum upgrade 14.04. kann mir da jemand helfen
<mona> bei der software aktualisierung taucht kein upgarde auf.. es sagt mir nur dass das s<stem auf dem neusten stand ist. habe bis jetzt noch ubuntu 13.10
<SunTsu> mona: gib mal bitte in einer Konsole "sudo do-release-upgrade" ein
<mona> ok mach ich 
<mona> es sagt: keine neue freigabe gefunden
<SunTsu> mona: Hm, das ist seltsam, da fiele mir jetzt nur ein zu googlen
<mona> ist es möglich, dass trusty thar noch nicht GANZ ofiziell raus ist?
<mona> das hab ich schon probiert.. vergebens
<SunTsu> Nein, denn a) habe ich so darauf geupgradet, b) gibt es ja schon ein kleines Upgrade 14.04.1
<mona> ich verstehe auch nicht viel von diesen dingen
<mona> hmm
<SunTsu> mona: ich gucke mal, Sekunde
<mona> bei ubuntu-wiki stand ich zitiere :in Upgrade auf Ubuntu 13.10 lässt sich wie folgt durchführen. Zuerst prüft man, ob im Software-Center unter dem Punkt      Bearbeiten → Software-Paketquellen  der Punkt "Freigabe-Aktualisierung" auf "normale Freigaben" gesetzt ist
<mona> das steht bei mir gar nicht
<mona> ok danke
<SunTsu> mona: es könnte sein daß Du einfach den falschen mirror benutzt, und auf dem das Upgrade noch nicht existiert
<mona> achso.. aber  das bedeutet nun?
<SunTsu> mona: im Software-center gibt es eine Einstellung für den mirror server, änder den doch mal und guck ob Du dann upgraden kannst
<mona> mirror server?
<SunTsu> Ja, es gibt unter Bearbeiten den Punkt Paketquellen, oder so. Da findest Du dann "Herunterladen von" - das ist ein mirror, der ist quasi eine Kopie des zentralen Hauptservers
<SunTsu> mirror deswegen weil der ein spiegelgenaues Abbild ist, das wird gemacht um die Last zu verteilen
<mona> da sind überall häcken bis auf folgende
<mona> - canonical partner quelltext
<SunTsu> Was steht bei "Herunterladen von"?
<mona> das steht da gar nicht
<mona> da steht nur aktualisierungen von
<SunTsu> Und das ist das Problem. Click da mal drauf
<mona> da ist alles mit häcken versehen bis auf 
<mona> vorabveröffentlichte versionen
<mona> ok
<SunTsu> Was steht bei Aktualisierungen von?
<mona> da ist alles mit häcken versehen bis auf 
<mona> vorabveröffentlichte versionen
<mona> sollich da drauf klicken?
<SunTsu> Ich habe leider das Software-Center von 13.10 nicht vor Augen, ich muss mal gucken wo das steht was Du brauchst
<mona> du bist ja sehr freundlich danke
<mona> :)
<SunTsu> Es interessiert mich ja selbst ;)
<SunTsu> Hmpf, ich habe nur ganz alte VMs, sorry, vielleicht weiß es jemand anders hier
<mona> hmm
<mona> kann es denn sein dass sich das problem von allein löst?
<SunTsu> Was steht denn hinter "Aktualisierungen von"?
<SunTsu> irgendwo muss es da ein Text-Feld geben das anclickbar ist
<mona> also das irgendwann dieses upgrade auftaucht
<SunTsu> Wo man ein Dropdown mit verschiedenen Servern bekommt
<SunTsu> Nein, glaube ich nicht, das müsste es schon seit grob 3 Monaten getan haben
<mona> ok
<mona> also ich erklärs mal so
<mrkramps> mona, kannst du denn unter 13.10 noch die paketquellen aktualisieren?
<mona> ich habe dort verschiedene reiter: software von ubuntu
<SunTsu> Da müssten oben Dinge zum Anklicken sein, dann ein Dropdownmenü, dann ein großes Feld für die CD
<SunTsu> Alles im ersten Reiter
<mona>  da steht dann aus dem internet herunterladbar#
<SunTsu> genau, dann Checkboxen, und darunter müsste "Herunterladen von" stehen, und rechts daneben ein Dropdown-Feld sein
<mona> da steht herunter laden von server für deutschland
<mrkramps> daran wird es nicht liegen
<mona> daneben ein pfeil: den kann ich anklicken 
<SunTsu> mrkramps: Ich überlasse Dir gerne das Feld
<mrkramps> was steht denn im Reiter "Aktualisierungen"?
<mrkramps> insbesondere im letzten Dropdown-Menü
<mona> alles angeklickt: bis auf vorabveröffentlichte version
<mona> was heisst dropdown? sind das die felder die man anklciekn kann?
<mrkramps> das sind diese großen schaltflächen, die dann ein menü öffnen für die auswahl
<mona> über neue ubuntu versionen benachrichtigen?
<mrkramps> die mit dem kleinen ↓ recht
<mrkramps> *rechts
<mrkramps> genau
<mona> ok
<mona> über neue ubuntu versionen benachrichtigen?: nur für langzeitversionen
<mona> langzeitunterstützungsversionen ist im letzten angeklcikt
<mrkramps> änder das einmal auf "Für jede neue Version"
<mona> ok
<mona> und nun
<mrkramps> den dialog schließen und die paketquellen aktualisieren
<mona> geht das per terminal? 
<mrkramps> mona, Terminal wäre am einfachsten … aber es gäbe auch einen menüpunkt im software-center
<mrkramps> den finde ich nur gerade nicht
<mona> ahcso du meinst software-aktualisieren?
<mrkramps> hört sich nicht falsch an :)
<mona> ... um sicher zu gehen solltensie auf 14.04 aktualisieren steht da#
<mona> hört sich gut an
<mona> mal schauen
<SunTsu> Interessant, 14,04 ist doch ein LTS, oder?
<mona> irgendwie komisch ja...
<mrkramps> SunTsu, das ändern der einstellung sollte eigentlich nur bewirken, dass die aktualisierungsverwaltung nochmals nach neuen versionen sucht
<mona> sytsenaktualisierung läuft:
<mona> neue paketquellen werden eingerichtet
<SunTsu> mrkramps: Schon klar, aber das do-release-upgrade das wir vorhin versucht haben macht das ja ansich. Aber solange es nun geht...
<mona> ich bin ziemlich unerfahren.
<mrkramps> SunTsu, do-release-upgrade hängt an den gleichen konfigurationsdateien ;)
<mrkramps> SunTsu, vermutlich hätte es auch funktioniert - gesetzt dass es das jetzt wirklich tut - wenn man den dialog jetzt neu öffnet und von alle auf LTS zurückstellt
<mona> kann ich bei bedarf fragen stellen wähend des upgrades
<SunTsu> mona: Sicher doch, wenn Du was hast raus damit
<mona> ok danke
<mrkramps> SunTsu, bist du denn noch eine weile hier?
<SunTsu> mrkramps: nunja, ich hak das mal unter "seltsam" ab, solange das so funktioniert ist es ja gut
<mona> ziemlich nett hier ... je später der abend desto netter die herren was :)
<SunTsu> mrkramps: also eine halbe Stunde bestimmt noch
<SunTsu> mona: ist halt weniger Stress gerade
<mona> ah ok
<mrkramps> ok, ich denke ich bin noch eine stunde hier … aber sofern mona nicht zuviel installiert hat oder der rechner sehr alt ist, sollte das bis 3:00 durch sein
<mona> ufff 
<mona> solang dauert das??
<mona> sorry wollt euch nicht stören
<mrkramps> mona, es müssen halt alle pakete für die neue version heruntergeladen, entpackt und installiert werden
<SunTsu> Kommt drauf an wieviel zu tun ist - es muss ja alles heruntergeladen, installiert und konfiguriert werden. Wielange das dauert hängt von vielen Faktoren ab
<mona> ja ich danke euch schon mal.
<mrkramps> gerne, dafür sind wir ja hier
<mona> fühlt euch nicht verpflichtet
<mona> das wird schon irghendwie
<SunTsu> mona: solange wir hier sind beantworten wir was wir können
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-07
<mona> er fängt nun an zu installieren .. änderungen werden übernommen
<SunTsu> mona: klingt gut
<mona> was ist den nach dem upgrade empfehlenswert zu machen?
<mona> also außer aktualisieren
<mrkramps> mona, normalerweise gibt es da nicht viel zu machen
<mona> naja umso besser
<mona> :)
<mrkramps> mona, es sei denn du hast viele fremdquellen verwendet, veränderungen an der systemkonfiguration vorgenommen, o.ä.
<mona> nee eigentlich gar nix
<mrkramps> dann bleibt eigentlich nur abzuwarten, ob alles so funktioniert, wie vorher =)
<mona> hallo, er musste firefox neu starten
<mrkramps> mona, jaja … ist normal
<mona> procps konnte nicht installiert werden, was immer das auch ist 
<mona> es sagt: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mrkramps> ich vermute, dass dieses paket erst bei einem neustart konfiguriert werden kann
<mona> ok danke :)
<mrkramps> der wird eh notwendig, wenn die versionsaktualisierung durch ist
<SunTsu> mona: mach Dir solange keine Gedanken bis es abbricht. Bis dahin ist alles normal, so komisch es auch aussehen mag
<mrkramps> das fasst es sehr schön zusammen
<mona> ok :)
<mona> hallo entschuldigung
<mrkramps> jo
<mona> kleines problem
<mona> folgende meldung
<mona> Die Aktualisierungen konnten nicht installiert werden  Die Systemaktualisierung wurde abgebrochen. Ihr System könnte sich in einem nicht verwendbaren Zustand befinden. Eine Wiederherstellung wird gestartet (»dpkg --configure -a«).
<mrkramps> oh ha
<mona> ich möchte ungern auf schließen klicken 
<mrkramps> du solltest den erwähnten befehl im terminal ausführen: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mona> irgdnwie läuft es aber weiter
<mona> soll ich trotzdem den befehl ausführen
<mrkramps> mona, wenn es noch weiter läuft und pakete einrichtet, dann nein
<mona> ok
<mona> er stellt die frage ob ich ein pakt vom "betreuer" installieren möchte dies solle ich mit Y bestätigen
<mona> vino server desktop
<mrkramps> mona, mach das
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir vielleicht helfen....
<maze-m> habe auf nem notebook (Thinkpad T430s) mit nem Kubuntu 13.10 und nem 3.11.0-26er Kernel das Problem, dass sich lightdm nicht mehr starten lässt und ich in den syslogs auch keinerlei Fehlermeldungen bekomme, welche damit zu tun haben könnten.
<koelner> maze-m: Wird das Passwort nicht angenommen?
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Dass Dein 13.10 bereits end of life ist weist Du?
<jokrebel_> Vielleicht würde ja ein (sowieso nötiger) Distributionsupgrade auf die 14.04LTS-Version (ist dann auch nicht so schnell EOL) dies Problem gleich miterledigen?
<maze-m> koelner: er startet gar nicht wirklich den lightdm und daher bekomm ich gar keine Login-Abfrage
<maze-m> jokrebel_: ja, das weiß ich. Aber im moment ist das eigentlich noch nicht gewollt. is das notebook von nem arbeitskollegen und das soll erstmal auf dem Stand bleiben
<jokrebel_> maze-m: "End of life" bedeutet aber oft auch "End of support" und da kann schon mal was grundlegendes dabei sein. Überzeuge Deinen Kollegen von der Notwendigkeit, insbesondere wenn das Ding auch noch am Internet hängt. Und das nächste mal soll er dann halt auf dem LTS-Zweig bleiben, da isses dann auch länger mit normalen Updates getan.
<jokrebel_> maze-m: Selbst die wesentlich ältere 12.04 wird noch bis 2017 supportet
<maze-m> okay, da hast du auch wieder Recht! 
<maze-m> problem war nur, dass die 12.04 den treiber für die graka nicht drin hatte...
<maze-m> werden nun auch updaten auf 14.04
<maze-m> wie bekomm ich denn nen verschlüsseltes home-verzeichnis gemountet? kann ich doch mit ecryptfs machen, oder?
 * jokrebel_ ist da überfragt
<brainwash> das wiki hilft da weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> brainwash: ja, das hatte ich auch schon. Aber bin gerade als root angemeldet und will nun auf das verschlüsselte home-Verzeichnis von meinem Kollegen zugreifen, der in ner koverenz ist
<maze-m> okay, hat mit "sudo ecrypt-recover-private" geklappt :)
<tuor-work> hi, was ist der unterschied zwischen quassel und quassel qt4. bzw, macht es fuer mich als Benutzer einen Unterschied?
<jokrebel_> tuor-work: http://quassel-irc.org/about vielleicht steht da was
<kubine> Title: About Quassel IRC | Quassel IRC (at quassel-irc.org)
<geser> quassel-qt4 hat keine KDE-Abhängigkeiten
<tuor-work> geser, ah danke. 
<tuor-work> jokrebel_, dort steht dass quassel auf der qt4 framework basiert. Und dass es von allen Platformen unterstuetzt wird welche von Digia's qt4 unterstuetzt werden. also leider hilft mir das nicht weiter. aber geser hat mir ja einen hint gegeben. thx
<KarloLinux> hallo, möchte gerne phpstorm installieren
<KarloLinux> aber es hat kein uninstall.sh
<KarloLinux> gibt es pakete zur latest phpstorm?
<Rochvellon> soweit ich das sehe, wird phpstorm in das heimatverzeichnis extrahiert und von dort aus gestartet.  ein einfaches löschen des ordners entfernt dann das programm
<KarloLinux> a
<KarloLinux> okay
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.jetbrains.net/intellij/Installing_and_running_PHPStorm_on_Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Installing and running PHPStorm on Ubuntu - IntelliJ-Wiki (at wiki.jetbrains.net)
<KarloLinux> jo dachte nicht das es einfach gestartet wird
<donno> ubuntu in gefahr, seite 120! https://netzpolitik.org/wp-upload/0F28548C.pdf
<LetoThe2nd> donno: danke, #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wunderbar.
<donno> wieso verwunderbar?
<LetoThe2nd> donno: nicht der link, den mach ich nicht auf. aber da es kein direkter supportfall ist, gehörts hier nicht hin.
<donno> ok
<donno> ich möchte ein hexchat systray plugin
<donno> haben , funzt in ubuntu unity nicht
<donno> hast du ein link dazu?
<LetoThe2nd> nö, ich nutze weder hexchat noch unity. wenn wer was weiss, wird er aber was sagen. wenn keiner was sagt, kennt wohl auch keiner eine antwort.
<donno> welchen buntu nutzt du dann? und welchen irc klienten
<LetoThe2nd> irssi als client, und mein desktio tut nicht allzuviel zur sache
<donno> ich will es aber wissen
<LetoThe2nd> "ich will" ist nicht direkt ein guter grund um dir dinge zu nennen, die ich gerade einfach nicht sagen will, weil sie nichts zur sache tun.
<donno> weil hexchat wird dann beendet unter unity
<donno> und sonst läuft es immer gut bei den anderen linuxen
<Rochvellon> soll wohl mit dem dconf editor machbar sein: http://www.howtogeek.com/68119/how-to-bring-app-icons-back-into-unitys-system-tray/
<kubine> Title: How To Bring App Icons Back Into Unitys System Tray (at www.howtogeek.com)
<donno> ok
<donno> danke euch
<donno> Rochwellon
<donno> läuft nicht, denn bei dconf ist der eintrag - panel nicht mehr da
<donno> das isses
<donno> Rochvellon
<donno> workaround ist nicht mehr aktuell
<donno> heute brauchst du einen indicator dazu
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich nutze Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 x64, nutze als Dateimanager nemo. Nun würde ich aber gerne die neuste Version von nemo nutzen, weil die aktuelle scheinbar ein Speicherleck hat. Dazu habe ich mal folgendes PPA hinzugefügt: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon-nightly . Wenn ich jetzt ein dist-upgrade mache, dann wird auch jede Menge anderer cinnamon-Kram installiert. Kann das irgendwie nach hinte
<kubine> Title: Cinnamon nightly builds : Gwendal LE BIHAN (at launchpad.net)
<k0tze> Hallo, kann mir jemand kurz helfen? wollte gerne eine Partition für einen anderen Benutzer freigeben bekomm es aber einfach nicht hin -.-
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, was genau wolltest denn machen?
<k0tze> also eine festplatte die unter /media/k0tze/Platte1 eingebunden ist für den benutzer valja freigeben
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, dynamishc im Betrieb eingebunden oder per /etc/fstab?
<k0tze> hmmm weiß nicht so genau hab nichts zusätzlich gemountet oder so ist noch alles so wie es am anfang war
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, extern oder intern?
<k0tze> intern
<k0tze> ntfs partition
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, meiner Meinung nach am besten per hand in der /etc/fstab eintragen. Siehe Wiki.
<k0tze> das problem ist, dass die festplatte einem anderen benutzer gehört den ich gelöscht habe....
<k0tze> hab mit chown versucht mir die rechte zurück zu geben, das funktioniert aber nicht
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, achso, willst du das jetzt noch zusaetzlich fuer einen anderen Benutzer freigeben, oder auf deinen Benutzer "uebertragen"?
<k0tze> für jemand anderen zusätzlich freigeben
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, ist die produktiv oder kannst du aus und wieder einhaengen (eventuell an anderer Stelle) nach Bedarf?
<k0tze> also ein umount /dev/sda3 hat nichts genützt falls das die frage beantwortet!?
<k0tze> ist immernoch eingehängt
<yz3pD> und sudo umount?
<yz3pD> bzw. hast du su rehcte?
<yz3pD> *rechte
<k0tze> ja klar root@steve
<yz3pD> na dann probier es ma mit root rechten
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, das heiszt etwas verwendet die Platte noch?
<k0tze> hm nee kann eigentlich nicht sein ist nur ein datenspeicher vom alten windows system
<k0tze> laufen keine programme drauf oder ähnliches
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, was sagt denn lsof /media/k0tze/Platte1?
<k0tze> oh sry, also der umount klappt scheinbar, zumindest ist der ordner "platte1" danach weg
<k0tze> allerdings ist er sofort wieder da wenn ich die festplatte im launcher öffne
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, ja klar, wird wieder eingehaengt automatisch.
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze,  ich bleib bei meiner fstab Aussage. ;)
<k0tze> okay ich werd mich mal da einlesen
<k0tze> bin neuling
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, macht ja nichts.
<k0tze> mal ne frage.. wenn ich mit rechtsklick die eigenschaften der platte öffne und als besitzer "ich" eingetragen ist müsste ich die werte von "Zugriff";Dateien nur auflisten/Auf Dateien Zugreifen usw. nicht eigentlich ändern können? 
<k0tze> sobald ich da etwas anderes anklicke stellt es sich sofort wieder auf den wert zuvor um
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, NTFS + Linux Rechte ist mir zu tiefst suspekt. Gibt Leute die sagen es funktioniert, hat es fuer mich aber noch nie richtig.
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, beim eintragen in die fstab kannst du intial Rechte vergeben welche fuer die gesamte Platte gelten.
<k0tze> ja da werd ich mich auf jeden Fall gleich direkt einlesen
<k0tze> nur was mich wundert, dass wenn ich nautilus als root aufrufe und anschließend die eigenschaften der Platte öffne schließt sich das root nautilus fenster sofort und es erscheint für 1 sek die Fehlermeldung der besitzer würde nicht existieren
<k0tze> hab versucht das problem mit chown zu ändern, hatte aber keinen erfolg -.-
<k0tze> Der Besitzer konnte nicht festgelegt werden. Leider konnte der Besitzer von "Platte!" nicht geändert werden: Der angegeben benutzer "Benutzername" exestiert nicht
<yz3pD> mach doch einfach sudo umount ...
<yz3pD> sudo mount ...
<yz3pD> also z.b. sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<yz3pD> und dann gehe nach /mnt
<k0tze> okay ich informier mich erstmal über fstab, vielen dank schonmal
<k0tze> fstab hat 1A geklappt danke!
<k0tze> kann ich die gemountete partition denn jetzt auch im launcher verknüpfen?
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, einfach den Ordner hin.
<k0tze> draufziehen auf den luncher? funktioniert leider nicht
<Robert_Zenz> k0tze, nicht? Sollte eigentlich, ist ein Ordner wie jeder andere...aber kenn Unity nicht wirklich.
<k0tze> ne geht leider nicht
<k0tze> Naja, ist ja nicht ganz so wichtig
<jokrebel_> da ist bereits ein Ordner normalerweise. Per rechtsklick dort drauf kommt man auch ganz schnell an andere Verzeichnisse und in Nautilus angelegte Faforiten.
<jokrebel_> oups -> Lesezeichen ;-)
<k0tze> danke für den tipp jokrebel_ ist das problem zwar nicht ganz gelöst aber immerhin fast
<jokrebel_> k0tze: Und auf den Desktop kann man Verzeichnisse direkt ziehen. Dann noch umstellen auf "öffnen mit nur einem Klick" und ganz nah an den Launcher legen wär auch noch ne möglichkeit.
<yz3pD> kriegen ubu 13.04 bzw. 13.10 noch support? bzw. kann man mit apt-get noch die neusten progs installen?
<dadrc> Beide kein Support mehr
<dadrc> Die Paketquellen dürften noch da sein, aber werden nicht mehr aktualisiert
<yz3pD> aber apt-get update geht noch?
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, glaube, die Pakete sind noch da, aber halt seit EOL nicht mehr aktualisiert.
<yz3pD> EOL?
<dadrc> End Of Life
<dadrc> Also, Ende des Supports
<yz3pD> lol
<yz3pD> </life> würde man in html sagen wa
<dadrc> So ungefähr :)
<dadrc> Naja, jedenfalls eher weniger sinnvoll, noch Aufwand in 13.x zu stekcne
<dadrc> Lieber auf 14.04 wechseln/updaten
<yz3pD> na ich hab nen beaglebone (microrechner) und da gibts glaub ich erst 12..04/13.04/13..10 für
<dadrc> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Trusty_14.04 ←
<kubine> Title: BeagleBoardUbuntu - eLinux.org (at elinux.org)
<yz3pD> ok das macht dann schon mehr sinn thx
<yz3pD> http://www.armhf.com/boards/beaglebone-black/
<kubine> Title: BeagleBone Black armhf.com (at www.armhf.com)
<yz3pD> da hatte ich die bisher bezogen
<yz3pD> aber das  14.04 iso hat ne macke
<dadrc> Na, auch da ist ein 14.04
<dadrc> ok
<yz3pD> thx ... wusste garnicht das elinux.org auch beaglebone supportet
<16WAAK4MS> hi! "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" funktioniert bei mir nicht
<16WAAK4MS> manchmal starte ich meinen desktop ohne netwerkkabel angeschlossen.
<16WAAK4MS> dann hilft nur ein neustart
<16WAAK4MS> unter einer früheren version hat dieser befehl geholfen
<_moep_> guck mal ob hotplug drin steht
<16WAAK4MS> ?
<KarloLinux> nutzt ubuntu freetype?
<testdr> KarloLinux: freetype6
<KarloLinux> super :)
<testdr> KarloLinux: d.h. die lib hat die Nr. .. genauer ist es: FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files
<KarloLinux> wollte gerade nachfragen :)
<KarloLinux> freetype 2 nutzt ja auch apple
<testdr> KarloLinux: ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es universe oder multiverse ist .. das ist eine Frage des ?patentrechts .. jedenfalls in Deutschland ist es kein Problem.
<KarloLinux> hmm...dachte alle bestandteile von freetype wären open
<testdr> besondere Teile vom "hinting" waren auf jeden fall länger Zeit "reserviert"
<gnudot> gegeben: Medion Laptop mit Touchscreen. Touchscreen funktioniert, das Touchpad nicht. lsmod, lsusb und co habe ich hier: http://pastebin.com/K1uDhLm6
<kubine> Title: [Bash] lsusb Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 D - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<gnudot> Hat jemand einen Denkanstoss für mich? Synaptics ist installiert 
<yz3pD> also ich hab auch medion laptop und alles läuft wunderbar
<gnudot> Es funktioniert auch alles, bis auf das touchpad... ist ein e722t - MD98297
<yz3pD> welches os?
<gnudot> aktuelles ubuntu
<yz3pD> schon linux-firmware-nonfree installiert?
<yz3pD> und linux-firmware-free
<gnudot> ja, das war das erste. Funktioniert auch nicht mit arch
<yz3pD> schon gegooglt?
<gnudot> jupp
<yz3pD> und?
<yz3pD> was gefunden
<gnudot> einiges, aber nichts was zum erfolg geführt hätte.
<yz3pD> also gibts da kein kernel modul oder so was man bauen kann?
<yz3pD> ...so hab ich wlan in meinen medion laptop gekriegt
<gnudot> dazu müsste ich wissen welches kernel modul. Ich habe keine Ahnung welches Modul für das Touchpad zuständig ist.
<yz3pD> schonma geguckt ob hardinfo das touchpad erkennt?
<yz3pD> * oder irgendein anderes hardware anzeige prog
<yz3pD> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gnudot> das ist es ja, es wird nicht erkannt. Auch hwinfo leider nicht
<yz3pD> tja da kann ich jetzt auch nicht helfen, wohl das falsche medion netbook gekauft ;)
<gnudot> Ist zum glück nicht meins
<yz3pD> na dann gehts ja
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<stegbth> bei mir laeuft 14.04.1
<mrkramps> und?
<stegbth> starte ich einen rdesktop zu einem Win7 Rechner, dort vsphere und mache darin einen Rechtsklick, crashed mein lokaler X11 Server
<stegbth> wenn ich Glueck habe, lande ich wieder am grafischen Login, mit Pech muss ich mit Ctrl+Alt+F1 an die TTY wechseln udn dort einen Reboot durchfuehren
<mrkramps> rdp?
<stegbth> Nach dem erneuten Login kommt der Hinweis, dass der X-Server abgestuerzt ist und ob ich den Fehler melde moechte, was ich schon mehrfach gemacht habe
<stegbth> ja, rdp
<stegbth> kann ich mit rdesktop was anderes testen?
<mrkramps> welche version rdp?
<stegbth> die von rdesktop automatisch verwendet wird, vermutlich 5 
<stegbth> ich gebe dazu keinen Parameter an
<mrkramps> unter windows eingestellt, welche version verwendet werden darf?
<stegbth> auch default
<mrkramps> ab vista sollte man dem das mitteilen, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rdesktop
<kubine> Title: rdesktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stegbth> ah, die Sicherheitseinstellung. Sorry die ist abgeschaltet.
<stegbth> ich kann mich ja auch verbinden und einloggen
<stegbth> Aber dann zerlegts eben den lokalen X11
<mrkramps> stegbth, Logdateien eingesehen?
<stegbth> ja, aber keine Ursache rauslesen koennen (aus Xorg.0.log)
<mrkramps> stegbth, und Xorg.1.log
<stegbth> mist, ist wohl schon zu spaet. Steht in der  Xorg.0.log.old 
<mrkramps> oder dort
<stegbth> http://pastebin.com/fef3FRXj
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: fef3FRXj (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> segfault im intel-treiber, natürlich wenig aussagekräftig, kann man aber nach suchen gehen
<stegbth> wo such ich da am besten?
<stegbth> moeglicherweise haengt's auch mit der Radeon Karte (die ich nicht haben wollte :(  zusammen, die noch verbaut ist und mir nicht klar ist, wann die anspringt ist mir unklar
<stegbth> vor allem heute konnte ich das reproduzieren
<stegbth> macht keinen Spass :(
<stegbth> hm, freerdp bringt nur connected to .. aber kein Fenster
<mrkramps> stegbth,entschuldige bitte, das ist einfach nicht mein fachbereich
<mrkramps> was ich mit "suchen" meinte, war tatsächlich eine internet suchmaschine mit suchbegriffen wie "rdesktop intel seg fault Xserver" zu befeuern
<stegbth> ich glaub ich schleich mich mich in's Bett. Mein Hirn fkt. nicht mehr richtig heute
<stegbth> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80566
<kubine> Title: Bug 80566 xf86-video-intel 2.99.912-1 on Arch - frequently segfaults in pixman_region_append_non_o (at bugs.freedesktop.org)
<stegbth> danke mrkramps 
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-08
<Skorpz> Hallo, wenn ich mit einem Partitions editor eine Festplatten Partition verkleinern will, auf der Daten liegen, können diese Daten beschädigt werden? Die Platte ist 500GB Groß und es sind nur 62GB belegt. Ich würde so 250 Neu Partitionieren wollen.
<Rochvellon> jede arbeit am datenträger kann zu datenverlust führen. auf nummer sicher ist es mit einem backup.
<Skorpz> Okay Danke.
<secstack> Hi. Wo werden Konfigurationen gespeichert, die man in den Systemeinstellungen vornimmt?
<LetoThe2nd> secstack: je nachdem, was für ein unterliegendes konstrukt damit weiter arbeitet
<tuor-work> hi, kann ich von der konsole jemanden auf dem loginmanager einloggen? (ubuntu 14.04) 
<fourtyseven> Moin! Frage: Wie würdet ihr die Partitionierung bei folgendem System handhaben? Kleiner Intel Atom Server mit einer 1 TB HDD, der ein Messungstool auf PHP-Basis über lighttpd hostet, das in eine mysql DB schreibt. Für die Maschine sind sonst erstmal keine weiteren Aufgaben geplant, aber ist nicht ganz auszuschließen.
<fourtyseven> Ist es empfehlenswert, bei einem single-HDD System eine separate Partition für MySQL anzulegen? Letztlich geht's dabei ja primär um Wiederherstellbarkeit im Fehlerfall, wenn die Empfehlung aufkommt, aber solange es auf derselben physischen HDD liegt, sehe ich keinen echten Vorteil darin. Regelmäßiges Backup mittels dump wird eh gemacht werden. Oder übersehe ich was?
<LetoThe2nd> naja der grenzfall wäre dass dir die platte volläuft und das system nicht mehr bedienbar wird
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten seh ich das ähnlich wie du
<LetoThe2nd> ein single hdd atom wird so und so nie ne hoch verfügbare, datensichere maschine
<fourtyseven> LetoThe2nd: muss er auch nicht für den einsatzzweck - hauptsache stromsparend und zumindest aus zuverlässiger hardware bestehend. sind mit solchen kisten bisher sehr gut gefahren, nie probleme gehabt
<LetoThe2nd> na dann have fun
<fourtyseven> LetoThe2nd: in puncto platte voll, ein kollege meinte, ext wäre in der lage ein "notfall-quota" zu erzwingen... nie gehört. sagt dir das was?
<LetoThe2nd> fourtyseven: das ist schon richtig, ext erzwingt per default 5% notfall quota für root. man kann sich halt als user dann trotzdem nicht mehr einloggen
<LetoThe2nd> per recovery konsole ist dann noch was zu machen.
<LetoThe2nd> also zumindest nicht mehr grafisch einloggen. ob ssh noch gehen würde weiss ich gerade nicht, aber ich würde nicht drauf wetten
<fourtyseven> ah! na gut, dann marschiert man eben in den serverraum und benutzt mal wieder den kvm switch :D
<fourtyseven> aber gut zu wissen, war mir nicht bekannt. davon abgesehen, wenn's echt drauf ankommt würde ich in so einem fall einfach ein live system booten und mir platz schaffen. seh da kein riesiges problem
<LetoThe2nd> klar. in dem moment wo man physikalisch an das gerät rankommt kann mans immer irgendwie retten.
<LetoThe2nd> die frage ist kosten/nutzen vorsorge gegenüber kosten/nutzen einfach damit leben, wenn mans doch mal richten muss
<fourtyseven> das stimmt natürlich, aber in unserem fall hier dürfte es relativ irrelevant sein. in den keller ans rack, usb stick rein, booten, irgendwas auf den usb stick verschieben, reboot... 10 minuten. und die wahrscheinlichkeit dass die DB die platte unbemerkt über nacht volllaufen lässt tendiert eh gegen null.
<fourtyseven> dann mach ich einfach eine riesige / partition und gut ist :)
<fourtyseven> was würdest du swap empfehlen, bei 4 GB RAM?
<fourtyseven> ich hätte 2 GB gesagt
<LetoThe2nd> bei nem dauerläufer hast kaum suspend/resume, und wahrscheinlich auch keine monsterprozesse, die sich aufblähen.. also für was überhaupt swap
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du doch nen speicherleck-prozess hast der über die wochen aufbläht bringt dir swap nur ne gnadenfrist, das system steht so oder so.
<fourtyseven> auch wahr.
<LetoThe2nd> und nachdem ich von der embedded-front komme, mal ein geheimnis: da hat so gut wie kein system swap ;)
<fourtyseven> andererseits hab ich plattenplatz im überfluss, und die paar minuten gnadenfrist, die der swap ggf. bringt, könnten entscheidend sein. per nagios bekommen wir eh bescheid, falls RAM knapp wird - so könnte man sich die chancen etwas erhöhen, noch rechtzeitig einzugreifen. und auf 2 GB bei 1 TB kommts echt nicht an eigentlich
<LetoThe2nd> klar, meine persönliche meinung ist auch nicht zwingend der weisheit letzter schluss für die menschheit
<fourtyseven> genau für eine zweite meinung bin ich ja hier :)
<fourtyseven> danke, werde mich dann mal ans installieren machen
<CKNock> Moing ... bin noch neu mit Linux und habe ein par einfache Fragen zu Ubuntu.
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > CKNock 
<kubine> CKNock: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<CKNock> ich habe ein vorkonfuguriertes system überlassen bekommen und würde über root bestehende user Konten die passwörter wechseln. ich habe nur die Konsole zu verfügung
<LetoThe2nd> CKNock: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/passwd
<kubine> Title: passwd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<CKNock> Danke
<CKNock> ich möchte ein TS3 Server aufsetzen. wie kann ich über Konsole das Programm runterladen?
<dadrc> wget
<LetoThe2nd> CKNock: möchtest du uns vielleicht so nebenbei mitteilen dass du nen rootserver oder virtual oder so was hast und keinen schimmer von der kommandozeile? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak-Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<CKNock> jeder fenkt mal klein an 
<LetoThe2nd> CKNock: üblicherweise macht man das aber daheim, im stillen kämmerlein, und nicht auf nem server dessen fehlkonfiguration im internet ihn gleich zur perfekten spamschleuder macht :)
<LetoThe2nd> CKNock: aber halb so schlimm, wir haben ja alles für dich zum lernen schon mal im wiki vorbereitet.
<CKNock> der Server ist schon vorkonfiguriert und gesichert ... ich muss nur ein par Funktionen hinein bekommen und die Verwaltung endern
<LetoThe2nd> na dann viel spass.
<CKNock>  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ ... schlage ich nach, allerdings ist die Suchfunktion nicht schnell Zielführend.
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> CKNock: ach komm schon, jemand der nen server betreiben will lässt sich doch nicht von so ein bisschen suchfunktion aufhalten
<LetoThe2nd> und google gibts ja schliesslich auch noch.
<CKNock> mit welchen Befehl kann ich eine Web basierende Datei-Qualle über Konsohle runterladen
<LetoThe2nd> wget, oder surl
<LetoThe2nd> curl
<servus123hallo> hallo
<dadrc> hi
<servus123hallo> hallo wie geht denn bootstrap installation ?
<ppq> debootstrap, kernel installieren, bootloader installieren
<ppq> gibt ein paar tausend schritt-für-schritt-anleitungen im netz
<LetoThe2nd> sollte man aber erstmal im chroot testen, dann nurmit rescue system, und dann in echt ;)
<servus123hallo> hallo ich komme einfach nicht weiter er bricht die installation ab also bei I:
<servus123hallo> ich kenne schon so 2-3 anleitungen aber bei mir geht es einfach nicht
<servus123hallo> ich mache schon mit cfdisk , formatieren , mounten usw was falsch
<LetoThe2nd> "geht einfach nicht" ist nur leider ne fehlermeldung bei der sicher *keiner* was beitragen kann
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht solltest du dann einfach nen normalen installer verwenden?
<servus123hallo> debootstrap ist auch entpackt
<ppq> nutz einfach gparted zur partitionierung, das ist einfacher
<servus123hallo> bin im rescue-modus und apt-get install gparted geht nicht, aber hab vorher parted installiert
<servus123hallo> was macht eigentlich  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 ?
<servus123hallo> und jetzt fehlermeldung sda1 ist eingehängt , werde dort kein dateisystem erstellen
<LetoThe2nd> ein byte am anfang von /dev/sda zerstören
<servus123hallo> hab auc hdas gemacht : parted /dev/sda mklabel gpt
<servus123hallo> und cfdisk verwendet
<servus123hallo> alles durcheinander wahrscheinlich und deswegen geht jetzt nicht mehr, dh . wenn ich jetzt neu starte wird er mir wohl sagen rescue boot
<ppq> wenn du deine festplatte nullst, geht auch kein rescue mode mehr
<ppq> wenn ich das so lese, denk ich nicht, dass eine installtion per debootstrap das richtige für dich ist 
<servus123hallo> bin aber noch im rescue modus - kann man jetzt noch was machen ?
<LetoThe2nd> hm, ein livemedium einlegen und sauber von vorn anfagne?
<servus123hallo> hab ich gestern dschon gemacht
<servus123hallo> und übrigens viele anleitungen über debootstrap gibts nicht - für anfänger
<LetoThe2nd> servus123hallo: es gibt auch für industrieroboter wenig anfängeranleitungen, einfach weil es kein anfängerwerkzeug ist
<servus123hallo> na sagen wir die hälfte hätte ich geschafft , ist doch mal nicht schlecht fürn anfang oder ?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dir das irgendwas gibt: ja..
<servus123hallo> könnt mir ihr hier nicht helfen für den rest ?
<LetoThe2nd> das ist das problem mit solchen tools: das resultat läuft nur wenn man wirklich ganz erfolgreich war, und hat wenig fehlertoleranz. deswegen gibts ja für die normalfälle auch einfachere installer
<LetoThe2nd> servus123hallo: nö... einerseits seh ich den sinn nicht (lerneffekt wär wenn du's dir selbst erarbeitest), andererseits mach ich jetzt feierabend :)
<LetoThe2nd> (also für mich selbst, und natürlich nur für mich gesprochen. wer anders darf selbstverständlich :) )
<testdr> hallo, Ubuntu-14.04.1 und dnsmasq wird vom NetworkManager mit festen Werten aufgerufen. Kann man das nicht irgendwo einstellen und geht das nur über einen Klimmzug mit einem Zwischenprogramm, dass die Aufrufwerte manipuliert? -- dnsmasq läuft so nur mit einer cache-Größe von 0, d.h. gar kein cache.
<Perzeus>  eine frage wenn ich meine netzwerkkarte auf static setzte
<Perzeus>  wann uebernimmt er das auf der gui ?
<testdr> Perzeus: mit welchem ?graphischen Verwaltungstool? -- Normalerweise nach dem drücken des Knopfes "Übernehmen" (Text kann auch mal anders lauten...)
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Frage/Problem noch aktuell?
<testdr> jokrebel_: teils ... noch dabei
<jokrebel_> testdr: Naja - letzte Zeilen dazu sind ne Stunde her ;-)
<testdr> jokrebel_:  ich hatte schon mal gefragt (keiner weiß was?): Ubuntu-14.04.1 und dnsmasq wird vom NetworkManager mit festen Werten aufgerufen. Kann man das nicht irgendwo einstellen und geht das nur über einen Klimmzug mit einem Zwischenprogramm, dass die Aufrufwerte manipuliert? -- dnsmasq läuft so nur mit einer cache-Größe von 0, d.h. gar kein cache.
<Lea> hallo, habe mal ne frage. habe mir grade ubuntu installiert und ueber die shell alle pakete geupdated. wenn ich nun auf herunterfahren klicke tut sich nixxxxx...vermute neuer kernel..kp bitte um hilfeeee
<srtu> ich würde es mit sudo reboot versuchen
<Lea> aber das kann ja nicht sein das man sich nen linux os zulegt und dann funzt did nisch
<jokrebel_> testdr: öhm?¿ ich fragte eigentlich Perzeus wegen _seines_ Problems auf das Du dann ne kurze Gegenfrage stelltest (wo keine Antwort mehr kam) ....von dnsmasq weis ich so gut wie nichts.
<jokrebel_> Lea: Je nachdem was alles grad verändert wurde kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. Versuchs wie gesagt mit nem reboot aus dem Terminal und dann schau nochmal neu ob es immer noch nicht geht.
<Lea> habe es rebootet aber wenn ich ueber die grafische benutzeroberflaesche auf herunter fahren klicke passiert nichts!!!! muesste nun jedes mal ueber shell arbeiten...aber der pc auf dem ubuntu installiert ist soll fuer kinder zugaenglich sein...diese verstehen die parameter eingabe in ne shell nicht^^
<Lea> ja egal dann kommt ubuntu weg und werde mich nach was anderm umsehen
<Lea> schlechter support leute!! bei fedora ist man dort viel viel hilfsbereiter
<jokrebel_> Leute gibts! Geduld ist nicht mancher Menschen stärke
<srtu> haha
<srtu> *kopfschüttel*
<testdr> jokrebel_: hast Du Ahnung (für Perzeus) wenn sich nach einem Update die Netzwerkkarte (1Megbit) mit "carrier changed" verabschiedet?
<jokrebel_> testdr: äh 1Mb? Ich kenn nur 10er 100er 10/100er 1000er... und supportest Du im Query? Oder woher diese Frage?
<testdr> jokrebel_: hab mir die Nullen gespart (8-8     und das hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/419507/
<testdr> Perzeus hat versucht von Hand das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren und jetzt sind wir so weit, dass ich denke das kann nicht gehen, denn wenn der "carrier" verschwindet dann ist das keine Frage der IP-Zuweisungen
<testdr> das letzte mal soll es vor 3 Tagen funktioniert haben und dann kam ein Kubuntu-Update ..
<jokrebel_> *seufz* und wenn ihr jetzt den kompletten Support hier herin abgehalten hättet könnten wir auch irgendwas nachvollziehn
<jokrebel_> mal ganz abgesehn davon, dass es auch für andere (auch später im LOG) interessant oder lehrreich sein könnte.
<testdr> jokrebel_: ist aber nicht doll - war nur ein Rätselraten was er meint --- ok, ich sag ihm er soll hier wieder schreiben, aber er hat von sich aus einen extra irc-aufgemacht .. 
<jokrebel_> testdr: So ist das Support um drei Ecken, wie wenn Du grad mit nem Freund telefonierst der ein Problem hat. Das macht keinen Spaß
<Perzeus__> so bin da
<jokrebel_> testdr: Hättest im ja gleich sagen können, dass der Kanal für die Supportgespräche da ist. So können dann auch mehr Leute helfen (helfend eingreifen; Falsche richtigstellen...)
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Dann bitte alles nochmal ggf. in nem Pastebin, was ihr bereits besprochen/gelogged/ausprobiert/eroiert... habt
<Perzeus__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/419507/
<jokrebel_> nur hab ich nun das Problem, dass inzwischen schon 2 Stunden vergangen sind und ich bald weg muss :/
<Perzeus__> ich komme per lan nicht mehr auf meine mikrotik cpe/ap
<testdr> Perzeus__: nach dem Kubuntu-Update von vor 2-3 Tagen ging das Netzwerkinterface nicht mehr .. und jetzt zeigt es im log diesen "carrier-changed"
<testdr> Perzeus__ und Du machst jetzt erst noch den Hardwaretest mit der alten Ubuntu-Live-Version ..  damit wirklich Kabel und Router sauber funktionieren ... -- 1GigaBit könnte doch Probleme machen wenn die Katze auf dem Kabel rumkaut ...
<jokrebel_> die üblichen sachen wie lspci lsusb ifconfig und so habt ihr auch schon irgendwo?
<jokrebel_> oO
<Perzeus__> joe es ist sowohl auf meinen pc als auch auf meinem 
<Perzeus__> laptop dasselbe spiel
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Und dieser Paste ist wohl kaum alles, was ihr die letzten 2 Stunden nachgeschaut habt.
<Perzeus__> es  ist sehr unwahrscheinlich
<jokrebel_> wie? Ein anderer Rechner mit anderer LAN-Karte geht auch nicht?
<Perzeus_> genau dasselbe nach update
<Perzeus_> ees ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das es dann an der hardwrae liegt
<testdr> Perzeus__ hast Du jetzt 3 Rechner?  2 mit Kabel und den Laptop per WLAN für das irc?
<Perzeus_> ausser die cpe sei kaputt
<testdr> Perzeus__ sag Dein Router...
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Aber _nicht_ unwarscheinlich dass zB. Router/Switch schuld ist.
<jokrebel_> und ich hätte trotzdem gern ein paar Befehlsausgaben. 2 Stunden Raten werde ich nicht
<koegs> 3 Rechner, verschiedene Netzwerkkarten, alles nach nem Kubuntu-Update wo NICHT der Kernel aktualisiert wurde? Klingt eindeutig nach nem CPE-Problem
<Perzeus__> koegs kann sein 
<Perzeus__> den habe ich aber auch schon resettet 
<testdr> deshalb sagte ich ja -- nimm die alte Ubuntu-Live-Version und teste das Netzwerk, denn die muss funktioniert haben und wenn die dann auch nicht mehr geht ...
<Perzeus__> ok
<Perzeus__> dann muss ich an den pc wechseln
<Perzeus__> moment
<koegs> genau, mit der live-cd testen ob das problem da auch auftritt, dann weiss man ja ob es am update liegt
<Perzeus__> please hold se line
<Perzeus__> ich boote nun mit der live cd
<Perzeus__> bis gleich 
<jokrebel_> hm? Warum muss er dann hier raus? Dachte das ist der andere Rechner der nicht geht? 
<jokrebel_> weil der mit dem er da war muss ja wohl funktionieren...
<testdr> jokrebel_: nicht wunder .. deshalb hat es auch so lange gedauert, weil ich dachte es ginge nur um eine manuelle Netzwerkkonfiguration .. also statische Einstellung ..
<Perzeus> ich bin noch da
<Perzeus> hier auf meinem pc
<Perzeus> die haben evrscheidene räume
<Perzeus> ich starte von dvd ubuntu
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Aber der, den Du grade rebootet hast war doch anscheinend auch hier
<testdr> ich hab ja auch noch meine Frage zu dnsmasq (in Ubuntu-14.04) und für einen "cachenden dnsmasq" hab ich es mit einem wrapper-script gelöst, ähnlich diesem Beispiel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117899/configure-dnsmasq-to-use-etc-hosts-file/130416#130416
<jokrebel_> nun gut - Ich hatte gewarnt dass ich gleich mal kurz weg muss. Nun ist es soweit. Halbe/Dreiviertel-Stunde vermutlich zurück. Aber was ist das schon im vergleich zu den bereits verplemperten 2einhalb Stunden ;-)
<testdr> Perzeus: bitte hier -- das deutet aber dann auf hardware-versagen hin ..
<testdr> Perzeus: kannst Du auf dem Ubuntu-Live-System kontrollieren (im terminal) per lsmod ob der tg3-Treier gealden wurde?
<testdr> Perzeus: und natürlich ob es da auch solche Meldungen gibt, dass der "carrier" verschwunden ist
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> ich schaue nach 
<testdr> soll lauten: tg3-Treiber .. das modul für die 1Gigabit-Karte
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> jetzt muss ich rennen 
<testdr> :-) .. also doch mehrere Rechner . an verteilten Plätzen ..
<Perzeus> 2 rechner in 2 zimmern
<Perzeus> ptp tg3
<Perzeus> mein router kann doch nur gigabit
<Perzeus> die netzwerkkarte im notebook dochnicht
<testdr> also ich hab so ne Hardware nicht .. aber früher konnten die router alle fallback in die langsameren modi .. 100MBit -> 10MBit
<Perzeus> dieser sollte es lau papier auch koennen  10/100/1000
<testdr> gabs Gewitter in den letzten Tagen ..?
<Perzeus> ja aber ich habe den nichtmal draussen gehabt
<Perzeus> nur zum einstellen indoor
<Perzeus> ein paarstunden 
<Perzeus> ist ja ein router fuer aussen 
<koegs> dann mal router und kabel checken...
<Perzeus> ich habe 3 kabel dran geamcht
<Perzeus> er bekommt keine ip
<Perzeus> ich weiss aber uach nicht ob  dhcp standarrd deafult ist
<koegs> in ubuntu ja, bei deinem router -> manual
<koegs> Perzeus: support findet nur hier statt, wie schon öfter gesagt wurde
<Perzeus> sxt g2-hnd
<jokrebel_> re
<jokrebel_> warum sollte ein "Router für Draußen" bei nem Blitzeinschlag keinen Überspannungsschaden nehmen können?
<Fussel> jokrebel_, so n mobiler?
<Fussel> für umts und krams?
<jokrebel_> Fussel: Wir wissen es nicht ....->  Perzeus> ist ja ein router fuer aussen
<Perzeus> nein ein mikrotik sxt-g2hnd
<Fussel> ahja
<Perzeus> der war noch nciht mal konfiguriert
<Perzeus> der leif nur im inneren um konfiguriert zu werden 
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Wenn er an irgend welchen Kabel hängt, ist das völlig wurscht ob er konfiguriert war (ja sogar eingeschalten ist egal). Aber mal so nebenbei; ging er denn jemals? und wie bist Du hier im Chat? 
<Perzeus> ist keine 5 tage alt
<jokrebel_> und die 2te Frage? Antworte doch bitte in ganzen Sätzen mit wenig ENTER und nötigen Satzzeichen und vollständig auf alles gefragte. Danke
<Perzeus> per lan kabel und pc
<Perzeus> und meiner fritzbox das sollte der ap fuer aussen werden 
<jokrebel_> und dieses LAN-Kabel hängt an diesem besagten Router?
<Perzeus> dieses lan kabel haengt zu konfigurationszwecken  an meinem notebook 
<Perzeus> router lankabel ethernet buchse
<jokrebel_> Ach goddle. Du willst Dir hinter Deinem eigentlich Router einen "außenliegenden" zusätzlichen hängen? Warum erfährt man sowas erst nach 3 Stunden stochern im Nebel?????
<Perzeus> jawohl er hats begriffen 
<Perzeus> ztata
<Perzeus> und der muss per lan kabel konfiguriert werden 
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Toll und dann auch noch blöd daherreden^^
<Perzeus> nur ich bekomme keine verbindung mehr  
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: War ja wohl nicht mein Fehler solche "Kleinigkeiten" unerwähnt zu lassen stundenlang
<Perzeus> mit dem router kann ich 3 km standort vernetzung machen 
<Perzeus> Grundstueck A zu Grund stueck B 
<koegs> hardreset auf den router durchführen und schauen ob man dann eine IP per DHCP kriegt...
<Perzeus> alles versucht
<Perzeus> nix
<koegs> kann der überhaupt DHCP?
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Wend Dich an nen Netzwerktechniker. Bzw. häng die Rechner die Ubuntu haben und "seit dem Update" Probleme machen mal direkt an Deinen Eigentlichen Router. Wenn sie dann immer noch nicht gehn könnw weiter reden.
<Perzeus> der scheint im eimer zu sein 
<koegs> wie ich schon eingangs sagte...
<Perzeus> der hat den aussenbereich noch nicht gesehen 
<Perzeus> :-/
<Perzeus> aber wo soll er eine ueberspannung bekommen haben 
<testdr> der läuft doch nicht mit batterie? .. also ist Über/unterspannung immer möglich
<Perzeus> koegs der kann dhcp 
<jokrebel_> !ot > Perzeus 
<Perzeus> der kann ap
<koegs> gings denn mit der live-cd? wenn nicht -> router defekt, thema hier erledigt
<jokrebel_> oder missconfiguriertes Netzwerk - auch kein Ubuntu-Problem
<Perzeus> koegs: nein 
<Perzeus> ich habe ide ip adresse auf den range des mikrotik 
<Perzeus> eingestellt und nix kam  netzwerkkarte deaktiviert
<Perzeus> bei ubuntu 
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Du machst hier seit vor 18 Uhr rum, beantwortest keine Fragen. Versuchst nicht, was Dir empfohlen wird. Verschweigst lange wichtige Informationen bis man sie zufällig in Deiner Nase findet und sie mühsam rauszieht. Du schreibst ohne Punkt und Komma, fafür mit jeder Menge "Enter". So macht das definiv keinen Spaß. Vergiss bitte nicht, dass alle hier das freiwillig und unentgeldlich in ihrer Freizeit machen!
<Perzeus> https://www.mikrotik-store.eu/en/MikroTik-RBSXT-G-5HnD1
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> ich geh mal was essen 
<koegs> Perzeus: um das ganze hier NOCHMAL abzukürzen... nimm deinen Rechner und ein Kabel und steck beide an die Fritzbox, wenns dann geht, veränderst du nix ausser das Kabel an den Mikrotik-Ding zu stecken
<koegs> wenns dann nicht geht, ab in den Müll bzw. zum Händler damit
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen 5 tage  ist der alt
<Perzeus> das waer wie ein 5 er im Lotto 
<koegs> weniger schwafeln, mehr machen, kaputt gehen kann alles zu jedem zeitpunkt
<Perzeus> den router habe ich in der 1etage stehen 
<Perzeus> wo der 3 te rechner dran ist 
<Perzeus> moement
<Perzeus> da hat mein vater sein rechner 
<Perzeus> so geh mal runter
<jokrebel_> Perzeus: Und schreib bitte _endlich_ ganze Sätze mit Punkt und Komma anstelle von ständigen neuen Zeilen. 
<jokrebel_> Kann man eigentlich ein 32bit-Ubuntu zu einem 64bit machen?
<ppq> theoretisch ja, indem man alle pakete neu installiert. praktisch nein.
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( ohne neuinstallation von nem 64er)
<ppq> sicher einfach was du brauchst und setz neu auf
<jokrebel_> ppq: Das wär ne riesige Menge Arbeit, die das nach sich ziehn würde und vermutlich auch ne große Umgewöhnung bei manchem weil ich gar nicht mehr weis, wie ich das "so und so" hinbekommen hab.
<ppq> jokrebel_, es wird bedeutend einfacher, als das system von 23 auf 64 bit umzustellen
<ppq> das ist extrem fehleranfällig
<ppq> *32
<jokrebel_> ppq: Was für gravierende Vorteile hätt ich denn, wenn ich mein System (welches wohl inzwischen 64bit könnte) nicht weiter als 32bit betreiben würde?
<ppq> jokrebel_, ich zitiere mal http://users.digitalkingdom.org/~rlpowell/hobbies/debian_arch_up/index.html
<ppq> "This procedure is, in every possible respect, a bad idea. If it eats your firstborn, please don't come crying to me."
<nagetier> jokrebel_, wie viel RAM hat der besagte Rechner?
<ppq> jokrebel_, dann lass es halt auf 32, wenn du 64 gar nicht aus speicher-gründen brauchst.
<nagetier> wenn der nicht mehr als 4GB hat, würde ich mal behaupten keine Vorteile
<nagetier> oder bei 4GB den Vorteil von ~ 'nem halben GB mehr
<jokrebel_> 3,2GB laut conky. Was auf den Riegeln steht oder das BIOS meint weis ich jetzt grad nicht.
<jokrebel_> aber aktuell swapt er damit fast nie.
<nagetier> jokrebel_, hört sich nach 4GB und etwas abgedrückt für den onboard VGA an
<jokrebel_> Also Grafik hab ich ne NVidia am laufen
<jokrebel_> nagetier: NVIDIA Corporation G71GLM [Quadro FX 2500M] mit (soweit ich mich erinnere) mit dem proprietären Treiber
<jokrebel_> braucht da das grafikgedönse dann tatsächlich trotzdem auch noch RAM?
<ppq> jokrebel_, dmidecode -t memory
<ppq> das sagt dir, was für ram du hast
<ppq> und wenn ja, wie viele
<jokrebel_> sudo?
<nagetier> jokrebel_, das hört sich wiederum nach dediziertem vRAM an
<ppq> möglicherweise
<jokrebel_> ppq: Maximum Capacity: 4 GB und weiter unten 2 Mal Size: 2048 MB
<jokrebel_> nagetier: und das heist?
<ppq> jo, dann tut 64 bit ja gar nicht not
<nagetier> jokrebel_, sie shared keinen Speicher mit dem Hauptspeicher, dir stehen nur 3.2 GB alleinig wegen dem 32bit System zur Verfügung
<jokrebel_> ppq: Gut, danke
<jokrebel_> nagetier: Was aber ja gar nicht so schlimm ist, wenn es eh praktisch nie zum swappen kommt, oder?
<nagetier> jokrebel_, richtig
<nagetier> jokrebel_, du hättest bei 64bit um die 800MG mehr RAM, die derzeit eh nicht verwendet werden
<nagetier> *MB
<nagetier> jedenfalls nicht für Anwendungen, der Cache könnte etwas efektiver arbeiten, was sich aber wohl auch so gut wie nicht bemerkbar macht
<nagetier> f
<Rochvellon> <jokrebel_> ...ooO( ohne neuinstallation von nem 64er) <-- du hättest die möglichkeit ohne neuinstallation, indem du jedes paket von hand austauschst ;)
<LupusE> guten morgen
<ppq> Rochvellon, das hab ich ihm (hoffentlich erfolgreich) ausgeredet
<Rochvellon> in der tat wäre dann eine frische neuinstallation besser und auch schneller
<nagetier> da musst aber auch heute mit anfangen um gegen ende diesen Monats fertig zu sein
<nagetier> E
<jokrebel_> nene - passt schon. Der Bestandsschutz und der Aufwand gegen die nicht vorhandenen (allentfalls geringen) Vorteile aufgerechnet hat dieses Thema bei mir erstmal (für diesen Rechner) abgehagt. Werd aber in Zukunft immer öfter auch mal die 64bit-Tauglichkeit der "neuen" überprüfen ;-)
<jokrebel_> *gehakt
<jokrebel_> Und die erste 64bit-testinstallation auf nem anderen Rechner läuft gerade schon.
<testdr> jokrebel_: die linux-64bit-versionen sind alle schneller, da sie immer die extra 64bit-befehlserweiterungen nutzen (mmx, sse ..)
<phillip-lubuntu> hallo, ich habe in lubuntu 14.04 libre office über die ppa installiert. nun wollte ich base entfernen da ich es nicht brauche und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr updaten: http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?2bf8783704d31ca0#x+f0Z3XJsQRxXWh19tABhA0azny73Bz9j/3VUIn9Zl8= hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das problem lösen kann?
<ppq> phillip-lubuntu, schau mal, ob ein "sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base" das problem behebt
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Warum das PPA? LibreOffice aus den Orginalquellen von 14.04 ist doch recht aktuell.
<phillip-lubuntu> ppq: nein gleicher fehler
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: tjo, wollte halt das neuste :)
<bekks> MMX gabs schon als 32Bit.
<ppq> bekks, aber die breitere datenautobahn!!1
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Versionitis ist heilbar ;-)
<nagetier> öhm, und SSE ließ sich doch auch vollwertig unter 32bit nutzen?
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: vielleicht, ja :)
<nagetier> in egak welcher "Version"
<nagetier> *egal
<phillip-lubuntu> meint ihr ich soll neuinstallieren?
<testdr> richtig, aber wenn man den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil haben wollte, dann musste man extra mit diesen Compilerflags die Programme neu erstellen ..
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Wird man schon repariert bekommen
<nagetier> testdr, sowie unter 32bit
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: dachte ich bis ich gefragt habe auch
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" bitte
<nagetier> würde mich allerdings wundern, wenn aktuelle Distributionen das nicht eh schon getan hätten
<nagetier> was sich aber auch wohl auslesen lässt
<testdr> nagetier: nein - 32bit-linux setzt nur nicht mehr den uralten 386er voraus .. aber spezielle Prozessorerweiterungen müssen extra kompiliert werden - intel bietet etwas anderes als amd
<phillip-lubuntu> nagetier: http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?2f98696b2483913d#nt+f71EJd7DA52fBWOkGVJoY0NINnFNVplnQLl5MBAM= glaube nicht das du da was neues siehst aber gut
<nagetier> testdr, und SSE ist speziell, und wird nicht von beiden unterstützt?
<testdr> nagetier: nicht wenn der programmcode auch auf anderen 486ern laufen soll
<phillip-lubuntu> nagetier: ohh sorry, war an jokrebel_
<nagetier> phillip-lubuntu, das ging wohl an den falschen Empfänger
<nagetier> jo :)
<testdr> nagetier: ich hab vor jahren schon blender unter 32bit extra für die prozessor-erweiterungen meiner cpu erstellt und dann war blender am ende genauso schnell wie die windows-versionen mit ihren extra dlls für verschiedene prozessoren
<nagetier> testdr, rede dich nicht raus :)
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice-base" und paste das ganze
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: genau das gleiche soll ich trotzdem pasten?
<phillip-lubuntu> http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?0562ede69a6ea4fd#IKN/1YqwfmhV+IzQv7LHnkS+EBkLaZ9itygaBkz1e6s= vielleicht auch nur auf den ersten blick
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Wie hast Du das Libre Office denn genau installiert. Nach PPA schaut mir das erstmal nicht wirklich aus...
<phillip-lubuntu> doch ohh warte, habe beim ppa zwischen zeitlich rausgenommen
<mrkramps> das könnte einiges erklären
<phillip-lubuntu> so jetzt gibts aber andere fehler
<phillip-lubuntu> http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?b0ff04a17da85e4f#T8vqs7icFodLGOG7qBZv/8X2sXUti7/aDOmZ0Ql/6+g=
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Dann nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" bitte
<phillip-lubuntu> und http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?a1d044d17ab08002#zORhzaMsrbe52keEY3PZx6Sim7xHmrglq5KpAuZ2xAs=
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install -f
<mrkramps> hatten wir das schon?
<jokrebel_> nö - ja kann nicht schaden
<phillip-lubuntu> mrkramps: ja, das gleiche
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: nochmal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice-base"
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-base
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get update
<jokrebel_> Und was genau hast Du grad verändert von wegen "oh und ppa hab ich entfernt"?
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<phillip-lubuntu> also gibt jetzt andere fehler
<phillip-lubuntu> paste gleich
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: bei den paketquellen den hacken bei der ppa wieder gesetzt
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Dann hätte man es aber bei apt-get update auch gesehn...
<phillip-lubuntu> http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?e7e03564b27d7909#xwgX/nDvDYvqlewJwmI2HV1mxlnP98v5Ylz8Kk3FzI4=
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: war da nicht auch dir launchpad ppa bei?
<phillip-lubuntu> Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten es erneut installieren, bevor Sie es zu entfernen versuchen.
<phillip-lubuntu> wie?
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Höchstens ich hab es 3 mal überlesen...
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Jo - kann schon mal vorkommen wenn man unkontrolliert rumfuhrwerkt ;-)
<phillip-lubuntu> ja
<bekks> testdr: mmx und sse sind erst ab i686 unterstützt - und ja, dazu muss man dem Compiler sagen, dass diese instruction sets benutzt werden sollen. Was aber nichts an den 32Bit ändert.
<phillip-lubuntu> http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?a1d044d17ab08002#zORhzaMsrbe52keEY3PZx6Sim7xHmrglq5KpAuZ2xAs= da steht OK http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release.gpg das ist doch die ppa oder?
<jokrebel_> ja - fand ich im letzten Paste aber glaub ich nicht.
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: das war der letzte mit update drin
<jokrebel_> wobei es nicht zwingend _das_ PPA sein muss aus dem Libre Office stammt.
<phillip-lubuntu> ja habe nur eins
<phillip-lubuntu> habe eben gerade erst installiert
 * phillip-lubuntu ist kurz mal weg
<nagetier> bekks, die werden doch aber, von z.B. Ubuntu 14.04, genutzt?
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-base"
<phillip-lubuntu> same
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: das ist außerdem schon in meinem paste drin :)
<jokrebel_> ok dann holzhammer? Backup vorhanden?
<phillip-lubuntu> frische installation
<phillip-lubuntu> also neuinstallieren?
<jokrebel_> dpkg --purge libreoffice-base
<jokrebel_> mit sudo davor
<phillip-lubuntu> schon klar, gleiche fehler
<bekks> nagetier: Das kann man ggf. über den letzten Kommentar von http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/719/can-we-get-compiler-information-from-an-elf-binary herausfinden.
<nagetier> ahja, ich fand bei der aktuellen Suche nur eine Möglichkeit unter Solaris.. danke
<bekks> SPARC kann kein MMX :P
<nagetier> zu den letzten Kommentaren zu wechseln ist eh meist produktiver :)
<bekks> Die brauchen so Spielkram auch nicht :)
 * phillip-lubuntu wundert sich das ihr wie ich auch einfach alle möglichen befehle nacheinander raufkloppt :)
<nagetier> bekks, ja, ich meinte auch an sich auslesen
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Wenn man das System nicht kennt und auch nicht weis, was gemacht wurde, bleibt oft erst mal einfach probieren und die Meldungen lesen.
<nagetier> bekks, da werden mir direkt Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben, und ich habe derzeit nicht ein so hohes Interesse die zu lösen ;)
<bekks> nagetier: :P
<phillip-lubuntu> aber schon mal vielen dank jokrebel_und die anderen
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: das dpkg den exakt gleichen fehler auswarf glaub ich fast nicht
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: der gleiche text: http://pastebin.aquilenet.fr/?627fb64e271fe4a0#4c9WKAPXOGAUnxgof2uXdiHuRh9K0TKQyxS/qHqc6Mw=
<phillip-lubuntu> also ist nicht der gleiche, aber was will man daraus neues lesen
<jokrebel_> dann den Metalhammer ;-) " dpkg -P --force-all libreoffice-base"
<phillip-lubuntu> fast das gleiche
<phillip-lubuntu> --force-all hatte ich auch schon
<jokrebel_> wie um alles in der Welt bekommt amn ein frisch installiertes System _so_ verbogen?
<phillip-lubuntu> das frage ich mich auch
<jokrebel_> achja - ppa-purge könntest Dir noch anschaun
<jokrebel_> aber durch das händische rummachen könnt das (jetzt) vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr klappen.
<phillip-lubuntu> jokrebel_: probiere ich mal
<phillip-lubuntu> warum zeigt .bash_history eigentlich meine letzen befehle nicht an sondern nur die aller ersten?
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: sudo dpkg --configure -a wär auch noch nen versuch wert
<phillip-lubuntu> habe ich schon ändert nichts
<jokrebel_> manchmal kommt es auch auf die Reihenfolge an. Wie lang ist das her, dass Du das "versuchtest"?
<phillip-lubuntu> war eben gerade erst
<phillip-lubuntu> habe jetzt nochmal gemacht ändert nichts
<jokrebel_> phillip-lubuntu: Was auch helfen könnte: erst mal ein "sudo apt-get clean" dann nochmal ...update - dist-upgrade
<phillip-lubuntu> hatte ich auch schon :) aber noch mal
<jokrebel_> mehr fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht ein. Viel Erfolg noch, bin dann mal weg. Sorry
<phillip-lubuntu> okey tschau
<phillip-lubuntu> okey nach ppa-purge Warning:  Something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted
<bullgard4> phillip-lubuntu: PPAs sind immer ein Risiko. Das solltest Du wissen.
<phillip-lubuntu> bullgard4: jap, hatte noch nie problem
<phillip-lubuntu> jetzt weiß ichs besser
<bullgard4> Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.
<phillip-lubuntu> mach dann mal neuinstallation
<bullgard4> Nun mußt Du ans Aufräumen gehen.
<bullgard4> Vielleicht gelingt es noch.
<phillip-lubuntu> bullgard4: was soll ich den aufraumen?
<bullgard4> Na, jokrebel _ hat es Dir doch eben geagt.
<phillip-lubuntu> bullgard4: das ging ja alles nicht
<bullgard4> +s
<phillip-lubuntu> ?
<phillip-lubuntu> naja gehe jetzt schlafen bis dann
<Guest87060> Guten Abend, kann mir jemand vlt schnell sagen wo ich in der suche(schnellstart) die schriftfarbe ändern kann? sie ist bei mir irgendwie weiß und deswegen kann man meistens nichts sehen -.-
<fred89> unity tweak tool ist installiert, finde nur leider die option nicht
<BuZZ-T> fred89: mein erster Gedanke (ohne das verifiziert zu haben) wäre der gnome-color-chooser (musst du nachinstallieren)
<fred89> ja den hab ich auch schon drauf und hab alles mögliche probiert aber den richtigen wert find ich leider nicht..
<BuZZ-T> ccsm im unity plugin?
<BuZZ-T> hm ne, find ich jetzt auch nix
<fred89> ccsm hab ich auch installiert 
<fred89> oder was meinst du?
<BuZZ-T> ja, und dort das Unity Plugin, aber da hab ich jetzt auch nichts gesehen
<BuZZ-T> zur Not wahrscheinlich irgendein Wert im dconf-editor, aber viel Spaß beim Suchen :)
<fred89> hab jetzt auch schon mehrfach gesucht, weil es wirklich nervt wenn man nix lesen kann :D erfolg hatte ich leider keinen
<fred89> naja auf jeden Fall danke für die antwort!
<BuZZ-T> ist die Farbe deines Hintergrundbildes hell und deswegen der Dash auch hell?
<BuZZ-T> gern
<fred89> ein helles grau..
<fred89> und die schrift ist da wo der hintergrund weiß ist grünlich und ansonsten weiß
<BuZZ-T> ja, das klingt anstrengend...
<fred89> haha, ja ist es :D
<fred89> also als es frisch installiert war, war das auch noch nicht so, weiß nicht wieso sich das umgestellt hat
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-09
<hellrazor> Morgen :)
<overlook> Hi - Ich habe immernoch probleme per do-release-upgrade von 12.04.4 auf 14.04 upzugraden (Fehler: "Keine neue Freigabe gefunden"). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu erkennen, warum ein Update nicht angebotetn wird?
<jokrebel> overlook: Bei meinem 12.04er (und einem weiteren das ich kenne) wird es auch noch nicht angeboten. Gibt es nen Grund für die Ungeduld?
<jokrebel> overlook: Außerdem ist 12.04. inzwischen auf .5 angekommen wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<overlook> jokrebel, Ich bin nicht ungeduldig - sondern eigentlich nur daran interessiert, zu lernen, wie die entscheidung getroffen wird, ob ein upgrade angeboten wird oder nicht. das ist für mich völlig unklar.
<bekks> Diese Information steht ja letztlich in den Repo-Informationen, die man mit apt-get update aktualisiert.
<jokrebel> wie schon mehrfach erzählt hier herin, hab ich glaub irgendwann/-wo mal gelesen gehabt, dass die Distributions-Upgrades nur Häppchenweise verteilt werden, um A) die Server zu entlasten und B) falls doch noch Bugs enthalten sind nochmals gegensteuern zu können bevor "alle" es haben.
<jokrebel> Allerdings find ich den Artikel nicht mehr und weis deshalb auch nichts über den Mechanismus dahinter
<overlook> bekks, wenn ich "seltsame" quellen in meiner apt/sources.list habe - kann das ein upgrade-angebot verhindern?
<stevieh> wenns so dringens ist, kann man ja auch den update manuell anwerfen
<bekks> overlook: Oh ja.
<overlook> jokrebel, Ich erinnere mich an deine Aussage diesbzl. - Wenn Du den Artikel findest, wäre ich dankbar :)
<overlook> stevieh, ja, ich weiß - wie gesagt, ich würde gerne einfach besser verstehen, wie der mechanismus funktioniert.
<overlook> bekks, ich dachte irgendwie das 3rd party repos während des updates deaktiviert werden?
<stevieh> overlook: warum die einen nen update bekommen und die anderen nicht?
<bekks> overlook: Nö?
<overlook> stevieh, ja.
<overlook> bekks, ok - dann säubere ich mal meine sources liste (ist eh überfällig)
<stevieh> da es nicht die bank von england ist, könnte es ja z.B. auf basis von IP Adressen gehen...
<bekks> overlook: benutz dazu ppa-purge.
<overlook> bekks, also nicht einfach die files aus sources.list.d entfernen?
<bekks> Nein.
<overlook> okay - gibt es eine möglichkeit zu erkennen, welche Pakete aus welchen (PPA) repositories installiert sind?
<stevieh> apt-cache showpkg?
<bekks> overlook: apt-cache policy
<jokrebel> overlook: Und in synaptic sieht man sehr schön 
<overlook> okay. danke - ich schau mal.
<hwhank> Hallo, jedes Fenster dass ich öffne flackert und ändert andauernd das Design, genau wie der Mauszeiger. Neustart bringt nichts, Strg + Alt + T funktioniert nicht. Die Toolleiste links sieht aus wie immer. Was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> hwhank: war das vorher (bis wann? Was wurde gemacht?) nicht? Welches Ubuntu, welcher Desktop und welche Grafikkarte/-treiber?
<hwhank> Ubuntu 14.04, bis vor einem Neustart funktionierte alles. Nvidia GT 520 Grafikkarte.
<hwhank> Der Neustart wurde durchgeführt, da ich per Terminal nichts installieren konnte, nachdem sich ein Update aufhing
<jokrebel> update aufgehangen? Was war dann Deine Reaktion daruaf?
<hwhank> Also das Fenster des Softwareupdaters wurde grau, ich wartete ein wenig und schloss es dann. Anschließend wollte ich per Terminal updaten, was nicht ging
<jokrebel> NoPaste doch mal bitte ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<hwhank> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
<jokrebel> NoPaste meinte eigentlich "alles - von der Eingabe bis zu Ende irgendwo hochzuladen und uns den Link zu geben", aber da steht ja was Du versuchen solltest.
<hwhank> Oh, sorry, bin blutiger Anfänger. Mal sehen ob das angegebene hilft.
<jokrebel> vorhandenes Backup setze ich mal voraus
<hwhank> Sind sowieso keine wichtigen Daten auf der Systemfestplatte.
<bekks> Die konkrete Fehlermeldung wäre schön.
<hwhank> Klappt bereits wieder! Wunderbar! Danke @ jokrebel!
<jokrebel> Gerne
<rentier_> Huhu, kann mir hier wer beim Skype akltualisieren helfen?
<jokrebel> ganze 3 Minuten hatte es Zeit; naja Weihnachten naht
<fartislartblast> hi, wo kann ich bluetooth grundsätzlich ausschalten ?
<fartislartblast> jedesmal wenn ich meinen Laptop neu starte ist bluetooth wieder eingeschaltet
<jokrebel> fartislartblast: gegebenenfalls im BIOS
<dsfreak> hallo ... ich hab ein problem mit android studio: jedesmal wenn ich im debuging mode auf meinem smartphone eine app testen will bekomme ich die fehlermeldung ADB not responding. You can wait more, or kill "adb" process manually and click 'Restart'
<dadrc> fartislartblast, ansonsten: "rfkill block bluetooth" in die /etc/rc.local, vor die Zeile mit "exit 0"
<dadrc> Dann wird es beim Starten von Ubuntu automatisch deaktiviert, aber du kannst es immer noch bei Bedarf einschalten, ohne den Rechner neu zu starten
<dadrc> dsfreak, und, läuft adb? Kann adb sich so  mit deinem Handy verbinden?
<dadrc> Neuere Androidversionen sperren den Zugriff von unbekannten Rechnern per adb, bis man den explizit erlaubt …
<dsfreak> hab ich auf dem handy schon zugelassen 
<dadrc> ok
<dsfreak> hab auch die entsprechende datei in der udev angelegt
<dadrc> Und du kriegst keine weiteren Infos zu dem Fehler?
<dsfreak> alles nach der folgenden anleitung http://tinyurl.com/6p58csa
<dadrc> Das ist schon mal gut.
<dsfreak> [URL=http://www.directupload.net][IMG]http://s14.directupload.net/images/140809/t9yp6jmh.png[/IMG][/URL]
<dsfreak> sry .... hab den link versaut
<dsfreak> http://s14.directupload.net/images/140809/t9yp6jmh.png
<dsfreak> das ist der link zu dem was ich sehe
<dadrc> Was für ein Ubuntu hast du da genau?
<dadrc> Und: 32 oder 64 Bit?
<dsfreak> 14.04
<dsfreak> 64
<dadrc> ok, dann probier mal das hier: `sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32z1-dev lib32stdc++6`
<dadrc> Das sind ein paar Libraries, die Android Studio eigentlich braucht, die aber auf 64 Bit nicht installiert sind
<dadrc> Danach Android Studio neustarten und nochmal probieren
<dsfreak> ich probiers schnell und melde mcih danach
<Quezza> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Ich versuche gerade ein Verschlüsseltes Homeverzeichniss  wiederherzustellen. Das login passwort ist unbekannt. Die "Mount passpharse" ist bekannt. Der Befehl ecryptfs-recover-private behauptet "SUCCESS! Privat data mounted" allerdings sind scheinbar nur die "verschlüsselten" Daten in /tmp/ecryptfs.xxxx gemounted wie sie auch in /home/.ecryptfs/meinUser/.Private vorliegen
<dsfreak> so wie es aussieht hat es geklappt hab jetzt nen neuen fehler versuche den zu lösen wenn cih nciht weiter komme melde ich mich wieder aber danke schonmal für die schnelle hilfe
<jokrebel> Quezza: Ohne mich da jetzt auszukennen; ist der Sinn von Verschlüsselung nicht der, dass man eben _ohne_ Passwort auch keinesfalls an die Daten kommt?
<Quezza> AFAIK: beim einrichten wir ein passwort generiert. dieses verschlüsselt die daten. Dieses passwort wiederum wird mit dem login passwort verschlüsselt und beim login wieder entschlüsselt um an die Daten zu kommen. man brauch also eins von beiden um an die daten zu kommen 
<Quezza> ich habe das passwort welches beim login vom schlüsselbund entschlüsselt wird um an die daten zu kommen. Aber er mounted mir die daten nicht. Kenne mich aber auch nicht so gut aus :(
<jokrebel> Quezza: "Dieses passwort wiederum wird mit dem login passwort verschlüsselt" würde ich so auslegen, dass ich eben beide brauche.
<Quezza> jokrebel: ich habe es mir ja aufgeschrieben :) bevor das login passwort verschwunden ist 
<jokrebel> aber warten wir mal, was user, die sich mit Verschlüsselung auskennen, sagen.
<ppq> sonst mal in #ecryptfs fragen
<ppq> im OFTC
<Quezza>  k frage erstmal in #ubuntu hier
<testdr> Quezza: redest Du beim Schlüsselbund von seahorse? Falls ja, welcher Schlüssel ist es denn da in der Liste der Schlüssel?
<ppq> seahorse hat nichts mit ecryptfs zu tun
<testdr> ich dachte nur,weil er vom "Schlüsselbund" gesprochen hat und wohl nicht pgp gemeint hat ..
<Quezza> testdr: ne schlüsselbund war eher als erklärung für jokrebel gedacht.
 * jokrebel ist grad etwas verwirrt wegen der Schlüsselbund-Affäre
<Quezza> jokrebel: einfach ignorieren :)
<testdr> nutzt jemand btrfs unter 14.04? Auf der gleichen btrfs-partition (ca.500GB) dauert ein erster Schreibzugriff mit 14.04 Minuten während unter 12.04 sofort geschrieben wird.
<andrk> hallo :)
<rudolf22> Hallo leute, kann mir vlt jemand helfen? Ich versuche die Schriftfarbe der Dash-Startseite(Schnellstart) zu ändern. Sie ist bei mir weiß auf grauem Hintergrund und man kann meistens nicht lesen. 
<rudolf22> Kann weder in CCSM noch in GCS eine Option finden..
<jokrebel> wo ist da schrift?
<rudolf22> die programm/datei namen
<rudolf22> nicht im launcher sondern im schnellstart(suche)
<jokrebel> das ist bei mir auch weiß auf grau/transparentem Grund. Kann man aber sowohl mit hauptsächlich weißem (leerer Browser) als auch schwarzem (Terminal) Fenster dahinter prima lesen.
<rudolf22> hm und wenn grad andere fenster im hintergrund sind hat man pech gehabt??
<jokrebel> was könnte noch extremer im Hintergrund sein, damit es "unlesbar" wird? Probiere das gerne aus für Dich.
<rudolf22> okay ich frage anders.. weiß du wie man die Farbe der Schrift in der Suche ändern?
<rudolf22> *kann
<jokrebel> nein, weil ich bisher noch keine Bedarf dafür sah, weil ich eben alles immer genügend entziffern konnte ;-) Gegenfrage: Was hast Du getan, dass es bei Dir nicht mehr lesbar ist?
<jokrebel> +n
<rudolf22> jaaa, wenn ich das wüßte....
<rudolf22> also wenn ich das standardthema wähle ändert sich die farbe leider auch nicht...
<jokrebel> im CCSM gäbe es bei zB. "Desktop Wall" wohl einige Einstellungen, ich mag da jetzt aber nicht rumexperimentieren, da bei mir alles passt. Ich vermute, dass vielleicht Deine Transparenz zu durchsichtig sein könnte.
<jokrebel> ggf. wär auch ubuntu unity-plugin - General - Dash-Blur und/oder Background nen Versuch wert.
<jokrebel> rudolf22: auch andere Reiter dieser CCSM-Unity-Section könnten da eventuell passen.
<rudolf22> leider nicht die schriftfarbe scheinbar, aber vielen dank
<jokrebel> die Schriftfarbe weis ist absolut ok, wenn der Hintergrund bzw. die Transparenz des Dash-Hintergrunds nicht zu ähnlich ist.
<rudolf22> ja das mit der transparenz hat geholfen :)
<rudolf22> farbe musst ich trotzdem ändern
<rudolf22> also auf grau kann ich echt nichts erkennen
<rudolf22> schade, dass keine funktion dafür implementiert ist
<jokrebel> ...oder Du hast sie nur noch nicht gefunden in den Tiefen vom Settingsmanager
<rudolf22> das kann auch sein, ist relativ unübersichtlich würde ich behaupten, benutze es noch nicht sehr lange..
<jokrebel> rudolf22: Vielleicht hilft ja auch schon "Dash Blur: Ob der Hintergrund des Unity-Dashs verschwommen dargestellt werden soll oder nicht." - aber ich bin jetzt erstmal weg, viel Erfolg.
<rudolf22> Dash Blur ändert ja leider die Farbe des kompletten Launchers, aber vielen Dank!
<Skorpz> Hey, wie warmt sollte eine Grafikkarte unter auslastung maximal werden?
<David-k> Ich habe hier eine analoge TV-Karte mit dem Philips-Chipsatz SAA7134 von Typhoon und ich sehe in VLC nur rauschen.
<David-k> Das Modul kann ich nicht neu laden, da rmmod meint, das Modul wäre in benutzung.
<testdr> David-k: per "lsmod" nachsehen welche anderen module das benutzen -- ?budget-core
<testdr> David-k: die müssen zuerst ent-laden werden, bevor das saa7xxx entladen werden kann
<David-k> saa7134 und saa1734_alsa gegenseitig.
<testdr> David-k: interessant - hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas. einfach die lsmod ausgabe in pastebin und hier den link angeben..
<David-k> OK, warte...
<David-k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7999520/
<testdr> David-k: erst rmmod saa7134_alsa .. dann sollte auch das andere gehen
<David-k> testdr,  Warte...
<David-k> testdr, Error: Module saa7134_alsa is in use  --> Aber wovon?
<testdr> David-k: probiere mal mit "force", also: rmmod -f ...
<David-k> Jo, hat geklöappt.
<testdr> David-k: dann mit lsmod kontrollieren ob das andere saa... nun "alleine" ist und mit einfachem rmmod zu entladen geht..
<David-k> Jaja, hat alles geklappt.
<David-k> testdr,  Aber nach neuladen mit Karte Nr.3 immer noch rauschen.
<testdr> David-k: keine Ahnung - wenn Du mehrere dieser Karten hast (Nr.3 ist die Dritte?) und 2 funktionieren ... 
<David-k> Nein nein, siehe hier: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134
<David-k> Lies dir das mal durch.
<testdr> David-k: nein - sorry, aber ich hab die Hardware nicht und mir reicht schon das Sammelsurium, das ich habe ..
<David-k> Wie hieß nochmal die Datei für die Network-Inetrfaces?
<David-k> Möcht ich noch mal leeren.
<David-k> Wie hieß die nochmal?`Wo die Netzwerkkarten und die dazugehörigen Interfaces (also eth0 und so) konfiguriert werden?
<David-k> Hat keiner nen Plan?
<nagetier> David-k, /etc/network/interfaces .. findet sich alles im Wiki von Ubuntu
<David-k> Ich mein ne andere Datei. Wie hieß di noch maql=
<nagetier> David-k, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .. DIE, ODER DU MUSST MAL DEUTLICHER WERDEN
<nagetier> uff
<testdr> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<David-k> Ja, die wars! Danke!
<testdr> upps .. schnelles nagetier
<nagetier> klar
<David-k> :D
<nagetier> :)
<David-k> Na ja, dann jeh ich wieder.
<CathodeCathay> hi, ich hab ein kleines problem. ich möchte openmw deinstallieren und neu installieren, weil ich beim konfigurieren was verbockt hab. wenn ich es aber neu installieren, sind alle konfigurationen wieder da
<CathodeCathay> ich habe es mit apt-get remove, autoremove und purge versucht
<CathodeCathay> wie bekomm ich das denn restlos weg?
<koegs> CathodeCathay: indem du die configuration manuell löschst
<koegs> keiner der oben genannten befehle wir die vom user angepassten config-files löschen
<CathodeCathay> hm ok. ich probiers sofort aus, danke!
<grml> Hallo.
 * grml 
<stevieh> gibts nen Trick mit BT a2dp ausgabe unter 14.04?
<stevieh> sieht so aus als ob es da keinen Trick gibt, sondern der Müll mal wieder kaputt ist. Mist, jetzt hab ich kein klinkenkabel dabei
<usr0815> rudolf22: 😃
<evlute> hi
<evlute> ich habe gerade releaseupgrade ausgeführt. Werden die Konfigurationsdatein nicht zwischengespeichert, wenn überschrieben?
<evlute> doof ausgedrückt, ich mein gebackuped
<guntbert> evlute: wenn sich die "neuen" config-dateien von den bestehenden unterscheiden, wirst du gefragt, wie du damit umgehen willstr
<evlute> ok
<evlute> war dann wohl mein fehler, als ich die neuen übernahm
<x42> ja
<x42> :)
 * nagetier direkt nach der Anpassung seine immer händisch sichert
<nagetier> fährt man ganz gut mit
<evlute> ja, ist jetzt alles kein problem - es ist nichts großartig schlimmes passiert - muss halt nur noch mal die vhost datei von nginx schreiben... passt schon - eine gute übung, hatte schon vergeßen wie das geht ;)
<mpr_> N’abend allerseits
<mpr_> Ich verzweifle ein bißchen an meinem WLAN-Stick: Edimax 7711usn, Chipsatz Ralink RT3700
<mpr_> Manche Anleitungen sagen, es werden gleichzeitig Module geladen, die sich stören. Die versuche ich zu blacklisten, aber die werden trotzdem geladen
<mpr_> Das Paradoxe ist: Der Stick verbindet sich mit dem Router und bekommt eine IP-Adresse. Pingen kann ich nur den Router, keinen anderen Rechner im Netz
<mpr_> Könnte das auch ein Routing- oder DNS-Problem sein?
<testdr> Überraschung: Ubuntu-14.04.1 endet beim Herunterfahren in einem kernel-crash, so dass nur ein Reset hilft. Ich dachte eigentlich, wenn ich meinen Umstieg von 12.04 auf 14.04 vornehme und auf die .1 Version warte, in solche "Löcher" nicht falle. Any comments?
<usr0815> testdr:😃
<testdr> usr0815: na ja - passierte nicht mit 8.04, 10.04, 12.04 ... sondern erst mit 14.04 ...und gerade läuft der Rechner wieder unter 12.04
<bekks> testdr: Woher weisst du dass es ein Kernelcrash ist?
<bekks> Und ohne exakte Meldung können wir nichts dazu sagen.
<evlute> bekks: warst du nicht mal archlinux user? 
<bekks> evlute: Vor sehr sehr langer Zeit, ja.
<evlute> ah cool - glaub ich hab dich mal im channel der archlinux nutzer gesehen 
<testdr> bekks: weil beim Herunterfahren .. (bei mir sichtbar, da ich noplymouth nutze) die CPU-register angezeigt wurden . ..und dann nichts mehr ging
<bekks> testdr: Was soll "die CPU Register" in diesem Zusammenhang bedeuten? HAst Du einen Screenshot davon?
<testdr> bekks: Witzbold.. da hätte ich höchsten die Kamera holen müssen ... aber da ging nichts mehr .. selbst alt+ctrl-print+X nicht mehr
<bekks> Weil SysRQ per default ausgeschaltet ist.
<bekks> Von daher kann man ohne Screenshot oder genaue Meldung nichts dazu sagen.
<testdr> bekks: ich lade zur Zeit die lubuntu-14.04.1 und dann versuche ich mit der ob die diversen merkwürdigen Dinge da auch passieren ..
<bekks> lubuntu hat nur eine andere BEdienpberfläche.
<bekks> *Bedienoberfläche
<testdr> bekks: Sysrq ist bei mir aber nicht ausgeschaltet .... you never know, also .. 
<bekks> testdr: Dann hast Du Sysrq allerdings eingeschaltet, was nichts daran ändert, dass es per default ausgeschaltet ist, und du uns diese kleine Änderung nicht mitgeteilt hast ;)
<bekks> Von daher lassen wir das mit dem Raten hier, und verlassen uns einfach mal auf vollständige Angaben der User.
<testdr> bekks: ich hab doch gesagt .. es war eine überraschung.. für mich .. wenn ich es gewusst hätte (d.h. damit gerechnet hätte), dann hätte ich garantiert (auch für Dich) mehr an Info gesammelt .. inkl. per Handycam einen "screenshot" geschossen
<testdr> aber ich schaue grad mal nach .. ob nicht doch irgendwo log-Reste sind
<bekks> Deine Tastatur ist übrigens kaputt. Sie schreibt immer " .." statt "."
<testdr> bekks: ja -- hab schon eine neue da liegen .. die alte (gute >5 Jahre alt) prellt manchmal .)
<bekks> Dann benutz bitte die neue. Danke.
<testdr> können aber auch meine Finger sein ... stotter-nerven
<NTQ> Hi. Ich habe seit heute einen GPG-Error mit trusty-backports. Kennt ihr den? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419512/
<bekks> "The following signatures were invalid..."
<NTQ> Ja, aber vor drei Tagen war noch alles okay und ich hab nichts geändert.
<bekks> Und in den drei Tagen wurde der Key invalidiert.
<NTQ> hm... Muss ich dann einfach den Key neu importieren?
<bekks> Es stellt sich die Frage, ob es Trusty BAckports überhaupt gibt.
<NTQ> Achso... Ähm. Tja, ich weiß gar nicht so genau. Jedenfalls waren die drin. Hm...
<bekks> Die waren noch nicht drin, weils noch keine Backports gibt, AFAIK.
<NTQ> was heißt genau, dass es die noch nicht gibt? Bedeutet der funktionierende Link nicht, dass es das gibt? http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/
<bekks> Hmm, dann gibts die. Wozu genau brauchst du denn die Backports?
<NTQ> Sehr gute Frage. Wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Jedenfalls waren sie schon immer drin. Aber den GPG-Fehler hab ich erst heute bemerkt.
<bekks> Also kanns ja nicht so schlimm sein dann :)
<NTQ> bekks: Vielleicht kannst du mir noch eine Frage beantworten. Ich habe Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 installiert und nutze nemo statt nautilus als Dateimanager. Da ich jetzt aber gerne eine neuere Version von nemo nutzen würde, habe ich mir http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly/ubuntu hinzugefügt.
<NTQ> INstallieren kann man das nur mit dist-upgrade, aber dann wird gleich auch cinnamon selbst installiert. Ich denke da kommt man nicht dran vorbei, oder?
<bekks> Wenn das Paket von Cinnamon abhängt, ist das so. Aber das kann Dir nur der Autor des PPA beantworten.
<NTQ> ja, klar. aber mein gnome wird es wohl kaum zerschießen.
<bekks> Auch das kann Dir nur der Autor des PPA beantworten.
<NTQ> Ich hab dann mal angefragt. ;)
<aschenbecher> kann man bei xubuntu/xfce die tastenkürzel zum wechseln der arbeitsfläche ändern?
<LupusE> tach
<aschenbecher> tach, LupusE 
<Rochvellon> aschenbecher: einstellungen -> fensterverwaltung
<dasjoe> Ist aber in der aktuellen Version buggy, vergisst ab und zu die Zuordnung von Tasten
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-10
<pierre__> hallo
<pierre__> Wie kann man eine Partion unter ubuntu aushaengen !  UM ihr nachtraeglich mehr Speicherplatz zu geben 
<bekks> Mit umount.
<pierre__> bin gerade in gparted
<bekks> Das kann man auch in gparted.
<pierre__> der livecd
<bekks> Um welcges Dateisystem geht es denn?
<pierre__> um ext4
<bekks> Und um welchen Einhängepunkt?
<pierre__> root
<bekks> Um root der Livecd? Das ergibt keinen Sinn :)
<pierre__> die startparition
<bekks> Dann häng sie aus und verändere ihre Größe.
<pierre__> das weiss ich wie geht es dennunter gparted
<bekks> In den Optionen der rechten Maustaste.
<pierre__> finde ich nicht
<pierre__> da steht nix von aushaengen 
<bekks> pierre__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted#Benutzung
<jokrebel_> Vermutlich weil sie mit der Live-Session gar nicht eingehangen wurde.
<pierre__> DEr==Mount ist grau
<pierre__> Resize kann ich auch nicht vergr;-ern
<pierre__> nur verkleinern
<pierre__> Die Partition ist nicht gemountet  , trotzdem  kann Ich sie nicht Vergroessern
<LupusE> pierre__: lvm oder einfaches FS?
<pierre__> FS
<LupusE> und welches?
<pierre__> EXT4
<LupusE> welche groesse?
<pierre__> 20 GB
<LupusE> auf wie viel soll sie?
<pierre__> Na ja ich habe 2 Festplatten seit Heute im System  100 GB waeren von Vorteil mindestens 
<LupusE> du kannst eine partition nicht uebrr 2 festplatten vergroessern (ohne LVM).
<pierre__> Deswegen habe ich auch noch speicherplaty auf der SDB2 freigemacht so ca 300 GB  stehen yur Verfuegung 
<jokrebel_> pierre__: Erweiterte Partition vielleicht?
<pierre__> ja erweitert 
<LupusE> pierre__: die 300gb stehen auch direkt vor oder hinter der zu vergrössenderen partition zur verfügung?, wenn erweiterte partition auch innerhalb des container?
<jokrebel_> Dann geht das nicht ganz so einfach.
<pierre__> Nein sowie ich das sehe nicht 
<stevieh> naja, zieh das doch einfach um, die 20 gig sind doch eh wurscht
<LupusE> dann haben wir das problem. schadde dne platz durch ein move der entsprechendne rand-partitionen.
<LupusE> err, schadde -> schaffe
<pierre__> stevieh auch eine Loesung  aber  wie  einfach auf MOVE gehen 
<stevieh> wus?
<pierre__> oder einfach auf Copy gehen 
<stevieh> neue partition formatieren, daten rüberkopieren (z.B. tar oder cp), grup die neue ruth partition mitteilen und gut ist.
<pierre__> ok
<stevieh> wobei ich dann dazu tendieren würde, das auch alles auf sda umzusetzen, der Ordnung halber.
<stevieh> und dran denken, den ganzen uuid unsinn im griff zu haben.
<pierre__> auf sda ist noch Windows 7 drauf!
<pierre__> also Platt Machen 
<LupusE> wie waere e smit einem 'fdisk -l' im pastebin? die partitionen sind ja bestimmt sinnvoll gelabelt.
<pierre__> Hoffe ich auch 
<pierre__> Geht nicht ist ja  die Bootcd
<bekks> Was geht dann nicht?
<pierre__> die partionen anyeigen yu lassen in der Konsole
<bekks> Natürlich geht das mit der Livecd.
<stevieh> pierre__: ne, du kannst root auch auf der sdb haben...
<stevieh> aber windows plattmachen ist nie verkehrt ;-)
<pierre__> Ok Moment ich kaempfe gerade mit dem Betriebssystem
<pierre__> Jetzt habe ich alles verduddelt
<pierre__> [paste:419517:festplatte 
<pierre__> smile
<jokrebel_> pierre__: Wenn Du uns nen korrekten link gibst, können wir es uns auch anschaun.
<pierre__> [paste:419517:festplatte ]
<stevieh> lol
<pierre__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/419517/
<pierre__> Alles verfummelt 
<jokrebel_> mit den Standardeinstellungen von GParted sollte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren.
<pierre__> Ich habe es geschafft
<smeexs_> gibts es schon eine lösung bzw anleitung für skype unter 12.04 ?
<jokrebel_> was passt nicht (mehr) an Skype unter 12.04?
<smeexs_> es geht nicht mehr
<smeexs_> http://derstandard.at/2000004135158/Microsoft-stellt-Skype-fuer-Windows-Phone-7-ein
<jokrebel_> smeexs_: 12.04 Ubunutu? was hat das mit Windows Phone 7 zu tun?
<smeexs_> gar nichts , die headline ist etwas irre führend
<smeexs_> zitat : Skype hat erst im Juli angekündigt, alte Versionen seiner App auf allen Plattformen in den Ruhestand zu schicken
<smeexs_> wenn man sich bei skype anmelden will unter 12.04 steht jetzt immer .. konnte sich nicht anmelden 
<smeexs_> die meldung kommt auf allen eingestellten skype versionen
<jokrebel_> Also mein Skype hier (allerdings unter 14.04) geht.
<smeexs_> ja das dachte ich mir 
<smeexs_> welche version ist das
<jokrebel_> version 4.3.0.37
<smeexs_> jo bei 12.04 ist es die 4.2
<jokrebel_> smeexs_: Wo hast Du das Paket her?
<smeexs_> moment , meld mich gleich wieder
<pog> moin
<pog> ich hab nun auf den Ubuntu-Usern eine Anleitung gefunden, um eine UEFI-Usb-bootable zu machen.
<pog> was mich ueberrascht, dass die den Inhalt der iso-Datei auf ein VAT formatierten Stick kopieren. 
<pog> frage: ist einzig vmlinuz.efi massgebend fuer eine UEFI boot?
<pog> oder anders, ist es nicht moeglich analog die iso zu mounten, ohne sie auszupacken.
<smeexs> ok ich hatte da wohl eine andere paketquelle eingetragen an was ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr erinneren kann 
<pog> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren
<pog> ich probier mal meine anderen Bootable mit den gleiche angaben und parms zu starten.
<pog> "Den USB-Stick normal mit VFAT formatieren"  (aus der Anleiktung) ... die meisten STicks sind ja schon so formatiert, 
<stevieh> pog: das sieht so aus, als ob das die stulle anleitung ist, die noch nicht mal ne iso per dd unter win auf nen stick bekommen...
<pog> stevieh: kann sein, ich frage mich einfach, ob nur der efi-stub des Kernels reicht, um in uefi mode zu booten. Zudem kaeme es mir acuh dran, dass das Bootable, auch als reines UEFI bootable erkannt wird (nicht nur im csm mode) die wichtigesten Fragen bleiben hier leider offen.
<pog> bei einer alten Anleitung fuer normale bootbare usb-sticks war z.T. auch geschrieben usb mit VFAT formatieren mit allen anleitungen, aber dort war es nicht noetig.
<pog> hier ist vielleicht vesteckt eine gpt formatierung (aber wie soll man das wissen).
<pog> ich werde versuchen, die Wiki-Eintraege zu ergaenzen, wenn ihc mal weiss, was relavant ist.
<stevieh> ich hab den ganzen uefi kram noch nie kapieren wollen
<jules_> hallo wie springe ich währendes eines bootsvorgangs in den terminal bei ubuntu?
<jokrebel_> Strg+Alt+F2 oder 3 ...
<jules_> danke
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wie ich im LVM eine PV umbenne ?
<bekks> ein pv hat keinen namen.
<SpeeFak> /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt würd ich in /dev/mapper/sda_LVM_crypt umbennen
<SpeeFak> das dteht unter name des physischen datenträgern
<bekks> Zeig bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe auf die Du Dich beziehst.
<bekks> In einem Pastebin :)
<SpeeFak> k mom
<SpeeFak> bekks, http://speefak.spdns.de/Public/LVM.png
<sash_> Dein Wordpress-Theme ist nicht responsive :P
<SpeeFak> ich weis, der blog is auch nicht für smartphones und mini monitore ;)
<SpeeFak> aber wie bennen ich PV des LVM um ?
<SpeeFak> bekks, ?
<peter2> habe auf meiner ssd jetzt ubuntu laufen 
<peter2> aber wie kann ich die anderen dateien jetzt auslagern auf meiner hdd
<SpeeFak> welches ?
<peter2> 14.04 lts
<SpeeFak> welches datein
<SpeeFak> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung?highlight=partition
<SpeeFak> wie hast du installiert ?
<SpeeFak> mit LVM oder normal bzw automatisch ?
<SpeeFak> bekks, das wars :  dmsetup rename /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt sda_LVM_Crypt
<SpeeFak>  :)
<pog> sind Partitonen innerhalb von GPT identisch, wie innerhalb von MBR? d.h. koennte man ein Partitionsimage vom einer MBR-Formatierten Disk auf eine GPT-Formatierte Disk `spiegeln.?
<bekks> Ja.
<pog> thanks
<testdr> bekks: hi, eine Ahnung seit wann bei der 14.04 Installation statt  ntpdate (is retired) der ntp installiert wird und das leider statt mit Option -q mit -g, so dass dauernd der Zeitserver abgefragt wird (im Interval)?
<bekks> testdr: Dauernd den NTP abzufragen ist Bedingung für eine genaue Uhrzeit. Seit wann das aber so ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich den NTP so oder so einschalte nach der Installation.
<testdr> bekks: in /etc/default/ntp sieht der Eintrag für mich fast wie ein Tippfehler aus und definitiv war bei Xubuntu-14.04 noch ntpdate vorhanden.
<testdr> bekks: ich habe versucht ob der crash beim Restart/Reboot wieder auftritt, ist nicht passiert und zur Zeit schaufele ich 500GB in eine neu angelegte btrfs-Partition um, da auch eine Neuinstallation beim und nach dem mount der unter 12.04 angelegten Partition über Minuten btrfs-Jobs laufen lässt.
<bekks> Laut der Beschreibung in man ntpd ist -g deutich geeigneter als -q.
<bekks> Ja, btrfs ist ja immer noch nicht für den produktiven Einsatz empfohlen :)
<testdr> ach nein - reiserfs ist ja auch "rausgeflogen" und dabei kann ich da ohne Probleme alte Partitionen noch aus 8.04-Zeiten mounten
<bekks> Es hat niemand behauptet dass das nicht mehr geht.
<bekks> reiserfs wird nur seit Jahren nicht mehr gewartet oder weiterentwickelt. Und das war der Grund für den Rauswurf.
<SpeeFak> Wo ihr grad bei FS seid : gibt für ext4 eine defrag tool für dne produktiven einsatz ? sollte ja mal kommen. zfs ist so ohne weiteres für ubuntu ja noch nicht einsetzbar , die guten lizenzgeschitehn mal wieder ;/
<bekks> Unzer Linux braucht man keine solchen Tools.
<Skorpz> bekks: Wieso eigentlich nicht?
<SpeeFak> das war nicht meine frage *gg - ich weis das ext4 von sich aus schon optimiert nach dateigröße speichert und die fragmentierung meist nicht über 10% hinausgeht, damals wurde nur angekündigt diese funktion in ext4 zu implementieren
<bekks> Skorpz: "Der geringen Grad der Fragmentierung ist primär dadurch bedingt, dass Dateisysteme wie z.B. ext3 und insbesondere ext4 ausgeklügelte Schreibstrategien und Datenträgeraufteilungen verwenden, um Fragmentierung zu vermeiden."
<SpeeFak> Skorpz, soweit ich weis schaut die FS verwaltung bzw das FS in dem falle ext4 wie groß die gedammte zu kopierenden datei ist BEVOR der kopiervorgang startet. 
<bekks> SpeeFak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Defragmentierung - und bitte beachte die roten Boxen. :)
<SpeeFak> ext4 sucht dann eine friee bereich in dem die datei am stück also nicht fragmentiert gespeiochert werden kann
<SpeeFak> und dan wird erst kopiert
<SpeeFak> jau : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Defragmentierung#ext4 :)
<Skorpz> Danke sehr.
<SpeeFak> chekc grad ,mal meine FS
<SpeeFak> WOW ext3 is deutlich besser
<SpeeFak> ext4
<SpeeFak> unter ext3 war die fragmentierung bei über 95 % nutztung des FS bei über 15 %
<SpeeFak> bei ext4 sind grad mal 10 datein
<SpeeFak> bei 96% FS nutzung
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-03
<Hootch> Hi, ich besitze einen virtuellen ubuntu server. Mit welchen Mitteln könnte ich eine PHP+MySQL Installation recht sicher betreiben? chroot, nochmal virtualisieren?
<trohn_javolta> hi, ich habe eher eine Mischfrage Win-Ubuntu und will kurz mein Vorhaben erklären.
<tuor> hi, eine generelle Frage (nicht auf ein Problem bezogen): Die Farben in Unity sind ja viel violett. Wenn man das Hintergrundbild aendert, aendert sich glaube ich auch die Farben des "Menubalken". Ich moechte aber generel (auch zB. Loginscreen) die Farben aendern. geht das?
<trohn_javolta> Auf meinem PC sind Windows und Ubuntu installiert. Ich starte den Pc über wake on lan. Hierfür sende ich den wol %macadresse% Befehl via SSH mittels meines Smartphones oder Tablets an mein hummingboard (SBC, ähnlich Raspberry Pi, läuft immer).
<trohn_javolta> Möchte auf diesem Wege den pc auch herunterfahren/neustarten können. Unter Windows erledige ich dies mit dem befehl net rpc....
<leszek> trohn_javolta: du brauchst also den kommandozeilen befehl zum runterfahren oder wie ? Wenn du per SSH verbunden bist kannst du doch per sudo shutdown -h now oder sudo poweroff den pc herunterfahren
<trohn_javolta> in Ubuntu mit shutdown sicher auch, aber es soll ein Befehl bleiben, also je nachdem ob win oder ubuntu läuft soll eben net rpc ... oder shutdown... ausgeführt werden.
<trohn_javolta> würde also ein script ausführen. nun meine frage: gibt es einen befehl, mit dem sich ermitteln lässt, welches os gerade aktiv ist?
<trohn_javolta> ich denke es würde irgendeine abfrage schon reichen, welche unter windows ins leere laufen würde. oder was meint ihr?
<leszek> ja denke ich auch
<trohn_javolta> im script dann mit if else
<leszek> theoretisch müsste es gehen
<dadrc> http://nmap.org/book/man-os-detection.html
<trohn_javolta> ist natürlich ein übertriebenes herumgespiele für einen unbegabten linux user
<trohn_javolta> weiß nicht mal ob ich das script dann so hinbekomme, noch dazu mit neustart auch...also eher 2 scripte. Aber versuchen möchte ich es auf jeden Fall.
<trohn_javolta> danke erstmal für den link
<trohn_javolta> werd mein glück versuchen, bin mir noch nicht im klaren wie ich das script gestalten kann.
<deem> hi. jemand ne ahnung, wo xfce die konfiguration für die applikationen unter "session and startup" speichert?
<Mundus> Hi, kann mir jmd. bei concordance helfen? 
<Mundus> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logitech_Harmony_Fernbedienung
<Mundus> Ich kriege meine harmony touch nicht zum laufen...
<noseeder> moin moin gebt ihr hier auch Hilfestellung bei Mint?
<noseeder> ok dann andere Frage ich habe hier auf einem Fujitsu Siemens amilo A7640W xubuntu 15.4 x86 installiert. Nun bekomme ich leider das W-lan nicht zum laufen
<trohn_javolta> hi, ich übersiedle gerade mit meiner ubuntu installation auf eine neue festplatte. vor dem backup bereinige ich nun mein system und mir sind ordner in meinem benutzerordner aufgefallen mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann
<trohn_javolta> name des ordners is zb: aptdaemon-tjvd2Z
<trohn_javolta> die zeichen und buchstaben nach dem bindestrich sind bei den restlichen ordnern anders
<trohn_javolta> darin befindet sich eine datei namens debconf.socket
<trohn_javolta> kann mir wer sagen ob diese ordner benötigt werden? könnte mich nicht erinnern etwas installiert zu haben, dass diese ordner erstellt haben kann
<Keba> Hallo :)
<Keba> "grep nvidia_drv.so /var/log/Xorg.0.log" bestätigt mir, dass ein nvidia-Treiber geladen wird, allerdings kann ich in nvidia-settings nichts einstellen: http://i.imgur.com/LyZUNoP.png – Woran liegt das und wie fixe ich das? (Ubuntu 14.04 auf einem Thinkpad T540p mit einer nVidia GeForce GT 730M)
<trohn_javolta> hi, hab 2 fragen zur datensicherung: habe nun die paketliste erstellt und mit deja dup eine sicherung von /etc und /home erstellt.
<trohn_javolta> nun is deja dup fertig und meldet, dass einige Dateien nicht gesichert worden sind
<trohn_javolta> zb: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Automatisches Ethernet
<trohn_javolta> ist gedacht, deja dup über einen live usb stick aus sichern zu lassen?
<trohn_javolta> oder kann man die meldungen ignorieren?
<trohn_javolta> oder soll ich deja dup vllt. mit root rechten starten?
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-04
<LigH> Hallo
<LigH> Ich habe einige Shellskripte (*.sh) mit Hashbang-Verweis auf den Shell-Interpreter /bin/sh; der scheint bei mir aber nicht installiert zu sein.
<LigH> Soll ich einen Link auf /bin/bash setzen, oder kann man da auch per apt-get ein entsprechendes Paket installieren (dessen Name jemand kennen müsste)?
<leszek> LigH: was ? Du hast kein /bin/sh ? WIe geht dass denn ? 
<LigH> "apt-get install sh" hat keins gefunden.
<koegs> LigH: hast du erstmal geguckt ob die datei da ist?
<leszek> ja aber das kommt standardmäßig daher immer
<LigH> Ich hab eben in VBox frisch ein Ubuntu 15 installiert...
<leszek> weil das die normale shell ist
<LigH> Genauer: Ubuntu GNOME.
<leszek> wenn dein ubuntu hochfährt und du ein terminal öffnen kannst dann geb mal bitte which sh ein
<leszek> wenn da /bin/sh steht sollte sh da sein. Andernfalls würde dein ubuntu auch gar nicht hochfahren. sh ist quasi die zentrale kommandozeile die auch von zahlreichen startscripts verwendet wird
<leszek> (immer noch)
<LigH> OK, ging; kann ich mit exit verlassen.
<LigH> Also liegt der Fehler woanders.
<LigH> Vielleicht hätte ich dem ^M in der Fehlermeldung doch misstrauen sollen.
<koegs> von windows kopiert?
<LigH>  /bin/sh^M: Defekter Interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<koegs> dos2unix solltest du dir angucken :)
<LigH> Ich habe zwar das Shellskript explizit mit Linux-Zeilenumbrüchen gespeichert.
<LigH> Anscheinend wurde es nach der Korrektur aber nicht überschrieben, vielleicht hab ich immer noch die alte Dateiversion mit DOS-Umbruch...
<leszek> waren aber schon die windows zeichencodes drinne wie es aussieht
<LigH> Ich habe jetzt mehrfach versucht, die geänderte Datei noch mal über das gemeinsame VBox-Verzeichnis zu kopieren.
<LigH> Vielleicht muss ich das mal umständlicher machen...
<LigH> Sehr sonderbar. Das "gemeinsame Verzeichnis" von VirtualBox scheint alte Dateiinhalte sehr lange zu cachen,.
<LigH> Ich habe unter Windows die Datei bearbeitet, im Gast-Linux die Datei aus dem Tauschverzeichnis kopiert ... und der Inhalt war immer noch der alte.
<LigH> Dann mal den Text über Zwischenablage in gedit eingefügt, das hat geklappt.
<LigH> Außerdem sind die kopierten Dateien über das share unvollständig. Da fehlt ein Rest der letzten Zeile.
<LigH> Ich glaube, Oracle hat VBox 5.0 kaputtgemacht.
<LigH> \o
<noseeder> guten tag. ich habe ein problem den Wlan treiber von meinem Fujitsu Siemens notebook bei ubuntu 15.4 X86 zu installieren und brauche dabei hilfe.
<noseeder> hat sich erledigt
<noxs> nabend
<noxs> ich habe hier ein total zerschossenes ubuntu system, das beim installieren ds pakets mosh massig systempakete entfernt hat. ich habe nach reboot nicht mal die möglichkeit in per strg-f1 etc. einen login durchzuführen. aktuell bin ich per chroot im system. habe ich eine möglichkeit das zu reparieren oder ist eine neuinstallation der einfachere weg?
<noxs> 15.04
<noxs> ...gibt es eine art reparaturinstallation?
<noxs> grub scheint auch kaputt - es wird mir nichts angezeig -ergo auch kein recovery mode. komme ich da irgendwie manuell rein?
<mgolisch> installier das zeugs wieder was deinstalliert wurde?
<mgolisch> /var/log/apt/history.log
<noxs> Danke für den Tipp. Leider massiv Abhängigkeitsprobleme. Wird so wohl nix mehr.
<kakashiAL> nutzt hier einer atom oder ein anderen webkit basierten editor?
<kakashiAL> webkit basiert auf chrome und ich habe dort viele grafik fehler/artifakte
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-05
<Cybermonky> Guten Morgen Liebe Ubuntu Freunde! Kann mir vielleicht von euch jemand sagen warum im Ubuntu Wiki drin steht, das pepperflashplugin-nonfree sei veraltet?
<k1l> wo genau?
<Cybermonky> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium/Plugins
<Cybermonky> Zitat: "Ab Version 35 oder neuer (bei Ubuntu 14.04 bereits ab 34) wurde die Schnittstelle zur Nutzung von Firefox-Plugins (NPAPI {en}) aus Chromium entfernt. Als Ersatz diente bis Mai 2015 das "Pepper Flash" Plugin (Paket pepperflashplugin-nonfree), das nun veraltet ist und durch ein neues Plugin mit dem Namen "adobe-flashplugin" ersetzt {en} wurde."
<Cybermonky> Es gibt 2 Dinge die mich daran stören! 1. Laut Flashversionsvergleich scheint Pepperflash gar nicht veraltet zu sein. 2. Wiso passierte das du sang und klanglos? Auf sämtlichen Linux-Kanälen kein Wort darüber?!
<nagetier> hier ebenfalls - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<nagetier> Cybermonky, adobe-flashplugin gibt 18,0,0,209 in Chromium
<Cybermonky> Das ist auch die aktuelle Flash Version bei pepper und den Flashplgins für die Windows Fraktion! Deshalb warum soll Pepper jetzt plötzlich veraltet sein und warum passiert das so sang und klanglos?
<k1l> das pepperflash paket ist vom 14.sep.
<k1l> das ist sicher wegen dem hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash#Chromium
<Cybermonky> alles sehr merkwürdig....
<Cybermonky> Selbst auf Pro-Linux.de kein Wort darüber oder ich bin Blind....
<Lothenon> hö? adobe-flashplugin ist bei mir 11.2.x
<nagetier> in Chromium?
<Lothenon> nö, in den repos
<Lothenon> und der fx meckert das flash an
<nagetier> tut hier, auch unter 15.04
<nagetier> allerdings sagt :plugins anderes als es https://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/ sagt
<Lothenon> hm, mit 11.2.x ist das paket flashplugin-installer
<DaDa|Urka> Kennt jemand ne gute alternative zum Musikstreamen ähnlich zu Zeya? Will hier auf der Arbeit (Ubuntu) Musik hören welche daheim (Ubuntu) liegt. Zeya hatte den Nachteil, dass der Browser zunächst fast das komplette Lied cachen wollte, was bei einem 1MBit Upload recht lahm war.
<subz3r0> DaDa|Urka: sftp + vlc
<subz3r0> siehe sshfs
<subz3r0> kannst damit deine sammlung einfach auf den rechner in deine firma mounten und die musik mit irgend nem player anhören
<subz3r0> deiner
<dreamon__> Wenn man Ubuntu mit Grub drauf hat. Dann noch Windows7 und möchte nun ein update auf Windows 10 aufspielen. Überlebt das Grub?
<dadrc> Angeblich spielt Windows 10 nicht am MBR rum
<dadrc> Hab's aber noch nicht selber probiert.
<DaDa|Urka> subz3r0: urgs manchmal liegt die Antwort so nahe...kommt wohl daher dass ich hier noch nicht lange Ubuntu auf der arbeit verwende :D
<sash_> dreamon__: Habe auch gelesen, dass Win10 nichts am MBR macht. Auch noch nicht probiert.
<k1l> beim upgrade macht win nichts am grub
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> 100% sicehr?
<subz3r0> bei mir spielt noch crypto mit... bin daher etwas vorsichtiger. keine lust mir die systeme zu schrotten
<k1l> jagut, mit spezial kram hier und da.. bei einem normalen install spielt das upgrade nicht am grub rum
<sash_> Bei ner Installation schon, nur beim Update eher nicht.
<sash_> Angeblich.
<k1l> jungs, ich habs getestet. deswegen versteh ich die aufregung nicht :)
<sash_> Sehr gut, endlich einer :)
<sash_> Aber du hast n Update gemacht und Installation gesagt :P
<LigH> Hallo
<LigH> Kann noch jemand auf http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ zugreifen, oder geht das nur bei mir nicht?
<k1l> LigH: endlosschleife hier
<LetoThe2nd> LigH: bedien dich in der zwischenzeit z.b. bei http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/
<LigH> Danke, mal schauen, ich wollte MATE 15.04 Torrent holen
<k1l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.04/release/
<k1l> der geht bei mir
<LetoThe2nd> und ist auch auf dem deutschen mirror...
<LigH> Ich hab eine Kopie von rory in #ubuntu bekommen.
<LigH> Danke erstmal.
<Hootch> Hi, ich habe  im  GTK fenster eine verzögerung beim schreiben, d.h. Buchstaben und Eingaben erscheinen zeitverzögert. Kennt jemand Problem?
<dreamon__> sash_, Stimmt. MBR hat überlebt.
<Hootch> Hatte niemand das Problem mit Keyinput delay?
<sash_> dreamon__: Sehr gut :)
<kakashiAL> nutzt hier einer atom oder ein anderen webkit basierten editor?            
<kakashiAL> webkit basiert auf chrome und ich habe dort viele grafik fehler/artifakte  
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> chrome basierte auf webkit und jetzt auf dem fork blink
<mrkramps> webkit wird von apple entwickelt und basierte noch nie auf chrome
<mrkramps> aber was willst du jetzt eigentlich wissen, kakashiAL?
<kakashiAL> wie bekomme ich diesen grafikfehler weg?
<mrkramps> welchen? in welcher software?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, Ttja mrkramps keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort ;)
<DerProfessor> So Gn8
<Joschl> Hallo zusammen! Danke euch für die Hilfe letztens bei dem Win 10 Problem
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-06
<Joschl> er hat Windows nahtlos in Grub reingelassen
<Joschl> sonst hätte ich eure Anleitung befolgt und es hätte bestimmt auch geklappt
<Joschl> Danke nochmal für den besten Ubuntu Support ever!
<Joschl> Ist noch jemand online?
<Lembert> Hallo, ich lasse auf meinem Ubuntu Rechner eine Serversoftware testweise in einer Windows7 Virtualbox laufen. Den Virtualbox Adapter hab ich auf Bridged gestellt. Bekommt auch ne IP. Ports in der Windows Firewall sind frei. Leider kommt von aussen nix rein. Was muss ich noch freigeben? Sperrt mir Ubuntu hier die Ports?
<LFlo> @Lembert von wo möchtest du rein? Lokales Netzwerk oder Internet? Im zweiten Fall musst du auch den NAT deines Routers entsprechends einstellen und eine Portweiterleitung einrichten.
<Lembert> LFlo, vom internet möchte ich rein, Portweiterleitung wurde schon eingestellt, die selbe Konstellation funktioniert in einem parallel laufendem eigenständigen Windows, nur in der virtualbox zickt es etwas
<LFlo> Lembert, das ist merkwürdig... Muss aber sagen, dass ich auf virtualbox noch keinen Server laufen hatte. Generell muss in der Windows Instanz gesagt werden, welcher Host (in dem Fall die VM) bei Eingang einer Anfrage angesprochen werden muss. Das heißt du musst die Adresse der VM rausfinden (z.B. 192.168.56.101) und die Adresse als host eintragen und zwar in "C:\Windows\drivers\etc\hosts" folgendes: 192.168.56.101 
<LFlo> guestserver.com
<LFlo> oh, ohne den Zeilenumbruch natürlich... :)
<LFlo> Lembert: hier ist das ganz gut beschrieben, im Falle von Apache: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52147/how-can-i-access-apache-on-virtualbox-guest-from-host
<nagetier> Kann /etc/default/console-setup während der Laufzeit neu eingelesen werden?
<sdx23> nagetier: man console-setup  # führt dich zu: man setupcon
<sdx23> und der zweite Abschnitt darin impliziert dass das geht.
<nagetier> jo, überlesen.. dabei war ich in beiden
<rentier_> Der Rechner merkt mal wieder nicht, dass ein USB-Stick eingesteckt wurde
<rentier_> kann man ihn irgendwie veranlassen, den Bus noch mal zu scannen?
<Leseratte> Mal ne Frage an die Linux-Cracks hier: Kann man den Schreibschutzschalter eines USB-SD-Kartenlesers irgendwie softwaremäßg "überbrücken" unter Ubuntu? Bei meinem Kartenleser hat sich dieser Schalter verklemmt und er meldet alle SD-Karten als schreibgeschützt ...
<sash_> Nein.
<smeexs> hallo , unter ubuntu gibt es doch einen urdner wo alle installierten programme drin sind (keine ordner , nur die programme) 
<smeexs> unter 12.04 hab ich den immer gefunden (zb um ktorrent zu verknüpfen oder den mplay) unter 14.04 finde ich den irgendwie nicht
<smeexs> habs schon usr/bin 
<smeexs> war mal wieder zu ungeduldig , der braucht nur etwas zum laden , dachte der sei leer
<sdx23> which mplayer # sagt dir den Pfad von mplayer
<sdx23> smeexs: 
<musca> warum der Dateimanager so lange so Anzeigen braucht, obwohl usr/bin ständig durchsucht wird  ... könnte ein Bug sein
<nagetier> atime und journal sind oft verantwortlich, und nur weil das system auf den ordner zugreift, heißt das nicht, dass der dateimanager den inhalt vorhält
<smeexs> ah danke sdx23
<smeexs> und musca , das system is noch ganz neu war noch nie ("lang" genug) in dem order
<foofoobar> Hi. Hab hier einen Ordner mit einem „ö“ im Namen. Wenn ich diesen auf meinen ubuntu server per scp kopiere und dann per ls anzeige, kann das ö nicht dargestellt werden. Wodran kann das liegen?
<foofoobar> $LANG hier auf meinem osx ist UTF-8, auf dem server auch
<mrkramps> foofoobar, welches dateisystem verwendet die festplatte auf dem server?
<foofoobar> mrkramps: ext4
<foofoobar> mrkramps: Die Dateien kommen ursprünglich von einem Windows system
<mrkramps> das könnte die ursache sein
<foofoobar> mrkramps: OSX zeigt es auf jedenfall richtig an, deshalb wundere ich mich, dass die ubuntu kiste das nicht macht
<foofoobar> ich hab mit file -I datei mal geschaut, wird aber nur encoding=binary angezeigt (das wird es auch bei normalen ordnern)
<mrkramps> osx verwendet hfs, das macht vielleicht weniger probleme als ext4, wenn die datei vorher auf ntfs oder vfat lag
<foofoobar> mrkramps: okay. Soll ich unter ubuntu mal convmv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf8 versuchen?
<foofoobar> Skipping, already UTF-8: ./1. Fc Ko�ln
<foofoobar> sehr komisch
<k1l_> was ist, wenn du es einfach mal auf der ubuntu kiste umbenennst?
<foofoobar> Wenn ich es in python einlese und mit repr() ausgebe, bekomme ich 1. Fc Ko\\udccc\\udc88ln
<foofoobar> k1l_: Das wird klappen, nur habe ich mehrere Ordner die Umlaute haben und würde gerne eine generelle Lösung finden die ich rekursiv auf den Ordner (und Unterverzeichnisse) anwenden kann
<k1l_> foofoobar: -rw-rw-r--  1 k1l  k1l          0 Aug  6 22:27 köln.txt
<ppq> unter windows heißt das doch cp1252 oder so
<foofoobar> convmv --notest -r -f cp936 -t utf8
<foofoobar> das zeigt mir dann: Skipping, already UTF-8: ./1. Fc Köln
<foofoobar> also hier zeigt er dann das ö richtig an, will es aber nicht konvertieren
<k1l_> kann es sein, dass osx da schon zwangsconvertiert zwischendrin?
<foofoobar> k1l_: kann gut sein. d.h. aber dann das es unter ubuntu falsch dargestellt wird
<foofoobar> Gibt es noch etwas, dass die darstellung beeinflussen kann bei der ausgabe?
<foofoobar> bin per ssh drauf
<k1l_> dein terminal auf osx
<foofoobar> das terminal auf osx zeigt aber unter osx die Dateien richtig an
<foofoobar> wenn ich in dem terminal auf „ö“ drücke bzw. eintippe, ersetzt er die aktuelle Zeile mit (arg: 6)
<foofoobar> Scheint etwas mit der ubuntu maschine zutun zu haben, auf einem anderen server kann ich das „ö“ eintippen
<foofoobar> Gibt es da noch anderes als $LANG was ich einstellen kann/muss ?
<mgolisch> keyboard layout?
<foofoobar> mgolisch: Kann das auch für die (fehlerhafte) Ausgabe zuständig sein?
<mgolisch> nein
<mrkramps> foofoobar, was ist denn die ausgabe von:$ locale
<foofoobar> mrkramps: http://hastebin.com/manazixuno.vbs
<mrkramps> foofoobar, verwendest du auf beiden systemen de_DE?
<foofoobar> ja
<foofoobar> es geht jetzt
<foofoobar> ich hab local-gen de_DE.UTF-8 gemacht und mich neu eingeloggt
<mrkramps> ok, das wäre mein nächster vorschlag gewesen =D
<foofoobar> Wundere mich warum es keine Warnung gab, das dies nicht existiert hat
<mrkramps> hat es doch
<mrkramps> oder meinst du die meldungen "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" waren zum spaß da?
<Kirsten> Hallo, ich habe da mal eine Frage: ich habe Ubuntu 15.04 Mate gerade angelegt, als Kirsten. Jetzt möchte ich aber eine neue Kirsten sein, mit einer anderen uid und ner anderen gid. 
<Kirsten> ich möchte aber weiterhin Kirsten sein. Geht das?
<Kirsten> also nicht Kirsten2 oder so
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> du kannst aber bei deinem zweiten username ebenfalls "Kirsten" ins Namensfeld schreiben
<Kirsten> hm, schade, ok, dann möchte ich wie folgt vorgehen: Nun meldet man sich auf seinem Linux-Client als ein anderer Nutzer als linuxuser_A an, zum Beispiel linuxuser_B. Dies ist nötig, um die UIDs und GIDs ändern zu können. 
<Kirsten> so, und wenn ich dann mit dem Befehl usermod -u 1027 -g 100 linuxuser_A die uid ändern möchte, dann klappt das leider nicht, weil ich nicht die zugangsberechtigung habe
<Kirsten> klappt auch nicht mit sudo usermod -u 1027 -g 100 linuxuser_A
<k1l_> was ist denn das grundproblem, warum gid und uid so wichtig wären?
<mrkramps_> NFS
<Kirsten> weil ich sonst nicht auf mein scheiss NAS-Laufwerk schreiben kann!
<Kirsten> genau NFS
<Kirsten> http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/NFS-Konfiguration
<mrkramps_> Kirsten, du könntest einfach mal machen, was dort in der Anleitung steht
<mrkramps_> oder eben nicht NFS benutzen
<Kirsten> hab ich ja, wenn ich mich aber als linuxuser_B anmelde, dann klappt usermod -u 1027 -g 100 linuxuser_A nicht, weil ich keine Permission habe
<mrkramps_> woran könnte das liegen?
<Kirsten> das frag ich Euch!
<Kirsten> auch eine sudo davor bringt nichts
<k1l_> weil du den user in die admin gruppe packen musst
<Kirsten> ah
<k1l_> achnee. sudo heisst die gruppe ja seit 12.04
<Kirsten> ok, ich habe  linuxuser_B jetzt mal admin-Rechte verliehen so in der Benutzerverwaltung
<Kirsten> dann probiere ich es gleich noch mal...
<Kirsten> drückt mal die Daumen
<Kirsten> hi, da bin ich wieder, klappt leider immer noch nicht:  linuxuser_B ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung
<Kirsten> hallo, ist niemand mehr wach?
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-07
<Kirsten> " Nun meldet man sich auf seinem Linux-Client als ein anderer Nutzer als linuxuser_A an, zum Beispiel linuxuser_B. Dies ist nötig, um die UIDs und GIDs ändern zu können." - so, und wenn ich dann mit dem Befehl usermod -u 1027 -g 100 linuxuser_A die uid ändern möchte, dann klappt das leider nicht, weil ich nicht die zugangsberechtigung habe. ich habe  linuxuser_B jetzt mal admin-Rechte verliehen so in der Benutzerverwalt
<Kirsten> ung. Brachte auch nichts.linuxuser_B ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung. Weiss jemand Rat? Soll ich vielleicht doch einfach als Kirsten..
<Kirsten> die Uids und GIDs ändern?
 * _moep_ weiß keinen rat
<_moep_> warum willst du das eigentlich machen? ich seh da keinen wirklichen vorteil
<Kirsten> ich möchte per NFS auf mein NAS zugreifen
<geser> Kirsten: funktionert sudo für linuxuser_B?
<Kirsten> nein:  ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung
<geser> ist der laut der Ausgabe von "id linuxuser_B" in der Gruppe admin oder sudo?
<Kirsten> id linuxuser_B
<Kirsten> uid=1001(linuxuser_B) gid=1001(linuxuser_B) Gruppen=1001(linuxuser_B),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),111(fuse),115(lpadmin),131(sambashare)
<geser> sieht gut aus
<geser> kontrolliere mal, ob deine /etc/sudoers auch einen Eintrag für die Gruppe sudo hat (eine Zeile mit %sudo am Anfang)
<Kirsten> ja, aber irgendwie klappt es nicht. ich gehe nach dieser Anleitung vor: http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/NFS-Konfiguration
<geser> solange das sudo für linuxuser_b nicht funktioniert, wird es schwierig der Anleitung zu folgen
<Kirsten> %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL  ist da, was hälst Du davon, wenn ich linuxuser_B ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL hinzufüge  ?
<geser> dann sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren
<Kirsten> oder besser: linuxuser_B ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kirsten> linuxuser_B ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL    oder linuxuser_B ALL=(ALL) ALL ???
<geser> ich müsste nachlesen, ob das einen Unterschied macht
<geser> beides sollte die gleiche Wirkung habe
<Kirsten> ok, dann log ich mich jetzt mal aus...
<Kirsten> Hallo, nachdem ich jetzt mein NAS-Laufwerk perfekt per NFS eingebunden habe, bin ich auf der suche nach der perfekten Desktopsuchmaschine. Welche benutzt denn ihr so? Sicherlich werden die meisten von Euch mit "find" suchen, mir wäre aber eine Grafische Oberfläche schon ganz lieb... 
<Kirsten> ach ja: ich benutze 15.04 und den Matedesktop
<stareye> hi ich habe einen trust 1212 grafictablett ubuntu erknnt den nicht muss ich was installiren?
<kandinsky> moin moin :)
<stareye> wacom.cpl sagt schalte den ein
<kandinsky> ich hab da auch eine frage: habe gerade ein update ubuntu 14.04.2 gemacht und nun keine rechte mehr, wenn ich über den Software-Center Programme installieren möchte...., wie das?
<kandinsky> Requester: Sie haben keine Rechte/Berechtigung diese Aktion auszuführen
<kandinsky> Wie gesagt: nachdem update vor ein paar minuten...
<kandinsky> kann da jemand helfen, weiß jemand mehr?? wäre dankbar :)
<k1l> kandinsky: als zwischenlösung kannst du ja mal "gksu software-center" machen
<kandinsky> zwischenlösung gemacht: admin passwort abgefragt und dann mit einer fehlermeldung: failed abgebrochen
<k1l> hmm
<sash_> kandinsky: Polkit-Kram geupdated? Eventuell Neustart notwendig, hatte ich letztens so unter Fedora.
<kandinsky> habe nachdem update einen neustat gemacht
<kandinsky> ich bin über die aktualisierungs-software(aufgerufen) gegangen
<kandinsky> 290mb an updates
<kandinsky> neustart
<kandinsky> software-center
<kandinsky> audacity wollte ich installieren..., war wohl nix
<kandinsky> habe noch versucht ein paar andere programme zu installieren..., nix
<kandinsky> muss dazu noch sagen, das ich nur die möglichkeit habe über einen proxy, der lokal ier im haus steht..., "zu gehen"
<kandinsky> *hier
<kandinsky> kann ich das update zurücklaufen lassen? falls ja, wie?
<k1l> schau mal in die .xsession-errors
<k1l> und starte das software-center mal im terminal und guck was es da für fehler gibt
<kandinsky> .xsession: Neustart von at-spi2-registryd  zu schnell, unterbrochen
<kandinsky> habe gerade bemerkt, dass ich über die konsole noch installieren kann
<kandinsky> sudo apt-get install audacity lief ohne probleme
<k1l> mach auf der konsole mal ein "ls -al" und guck was in dem home folder alles root:root gehört
<kandinsky> moment
<kandinsky> .selcted-editor  ,  .rnd , das wars
<kandinsky> ah, ein verzeichnis mit "apt.src" für quellcode gehhört uahc noch root:toot
<kandinsky> apt-src
<k1l> was gibt "pwd" aus? das listet nur einen path
<kandinsky> home/kandinsky
<k1l> hmm, ok
<kandinsky> problem gelöst: ich habe nochmal an der konsole eine sudo apt-get update gemacht und hernach einen neustart hingelegt
<kandinsky> software-center aufgerufen, ein kleine programm installiert, die abfrage nach dem passowrt kam und kein requester mit: diese Aktion.., etc etc
<kandinsky> läuft wieder :)
<kandinsky> schönen tach noch und tschüss :)
<Lembert> Hallo, welche Möglichkeit gibt es unter Ubuntu einer bestimmten Software den Zugang zum Netzwerk zu verweigern?
<k1l_> Lembert: (g)ufw?
<DerProfessor_> Hallo Leute, k1l_ Ach ja stimmt man das haette ich auch Wissen koennen ich bin so doof 
<DerProfessor_> Denn ich hab die Firewall auch aktiviert 
<DerProfessor_> Lembert: http://praxistipps.chip.de/ubuntu-firewall-mit-ufw-konfigurieren-so-gehts_17052 <-So geht das mit UFW
<k1l_> als start lohnt sich meist ein blick ins wiki auf ubuntuusers.de: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw Lembert 
<Lembert> k1l_, DerProfessor_ , danke :) hilft mir weiter
<DerProfessor_> Lembert: Bitteschoen ich helfe doch gern 
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-08
<E7D4A1B8> ping
<dreamon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12029550/ → Was mach ich hier falsch.. Es gibt hier scheinbar ein problem wegen der Leerzeichen?
<mrkramps> dreamon__, so mit quoten und so?
<dreamon__> Ich habs schon versucht mit ' ' einzubinden und das \ zu entfernen.. aber das geht auch nciht.
<mrkramps> warum denn single quotes?!
<dreamon__> Was ist ein single quotes?
<mrkramps> ' '
<mrkramps> " "
<mrkramps> das wäre den gängigen
<dreamon__> aber das hab ich ja verwendet. 
<dreamon__> Ging auch nicht. 
<mrkramps> dreamon__, https://wenlong.wordpress.com/2009/02/14/scp-file-name-with-spaces/
<mrkramps> dreamon__, man muss scheinbar \ und leerzeichen zusätzlich markieren, wenn man keine quotes verwendet
<mrkramps> also scp -Crp name@server:~/VirtualBox\\\ VMs/XP/XP.vdi /home/dreamon/VirtualBox\\\ VMs/XP/ 
<mrkramps> --markieren ++maskieren
<mrkramps> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-do-i-scp-a-file-with-spaces-in-the-filename-596180/
<dreamon__> mrkramps, Die Richtung passt. Aber zum totalen unverständnis muß es so heißen. 
<dreamon__> scp -Crp name@server:~/VirtualBox\\\ VMs/XP/XP.vdi /home/dreamon/VirtualBox\ VMs/XP/
<dreamon__> Vorne beim Server müssen 3 \\\ rein.. und hinten nur eines \ 
<mrkramps> hm, das dann wohl so eine eigenheit mit dem übertragungsprotokoll
<dreamon__> Ich verstehs nicht, aber so gehts.
<mrkramps> weil der zeilordner ist ja wieder direkt auf deinem system, der quellordner eben entfernt
<mrkramps> wieder ein grund mehr keine leerzeichen in verzeichnis- oder dateinamen zu verwenden
<mrkramps> soll mir oracle auch mal erklären, warum das da deren standardverzeichnis sein muss
<dreamon__> Ja, das ärgert mich jedesmal wieder aufs neues das virtualbox diesen unnötigen Streß verursacht. Ich weiß nicht wie ich mir das merken soll.. 
<dreamon__> Warum auch die Quotes nicht gehen.. 
<sdx23> vernünftige Shell verwenden, die bei Completion automatisch quotet.
<dreamon__> sdx23, zsh.. dachte das ist schon was feines?
<stareye> oh gott xp vm kopieren
<dreamon__> stareye, Hei. Nur ein backup
<stareye> dreamon__: haha ok
<sdx23> dreamon__: dann hast du sie falsch eingerichtet. zsh kann passend quoten bei scp-Aufrufen.
<dreamon__> sdx23, Das mag sein, es macht hier eh streß. jedes sonderzeichen (pfeiltasten macht hier keyboard traffic) Vorhin konnte ich nicht mal mehr Text markieren.. er hat mir alles vorgepastet
<dreamon__> mrkramps, Danke dir!
<mrkramps> gerne
<LupusE> hi
<Yoshimo> wenn ich eine PGP verschlüsselte E-Mail in Thunderbird öffne und kein Enigmail installiert ist, gibt es einen deutschen Hinweis. Allerdings werden Umlaute und Sonderzeichen darin verhackstückt, hat das bei (K)Ubuntu 15.04 schon mal jemand gehabt?
<bekks> Hmm, nein. Ich hatte noch nie ein Emailprogramm unter Ubuntu, das Deutsch mit mir sprach.
<Einwanderer> Hallo meine lieben, ich benutze momentan noch Win 7, aber ich will zu Ubuntu wechseln, hat jemand ein paar Tipps und was muss man dabei beachten?
<k1l_> einfach machen :)
<Einwanderer> Ist das alles? :o
<bekks> Japp.
<k1l_> es werden sicher hier und da ein paar hürden oder probleme auftauchen, aber die löst man dann wenn sie da sind
<k1l_> kannst dir ja mal einen live-usb stick mit ubuntu machen und dir das ganze mal angucken und ausprobieren
<Einwanderer> Freut mich, dass es sehr leicht ist, ich gehen dann mal wieder, bis bald :)
<Einwanderer> Eine CD würde mir besser gefallen
<k1l_> cd geht auch
<thorsten`> Wie kann ich alle Laufzeit-Daten von networkmanager (einst verbundene WLan-Netze,...) löschen?
<k1l_> die files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections löschen
<BM_Germany> for i in IMG*.JPG; do convert -resize 800x -strip -quality 85 $i "/klein/${i%.*}.jpg"; done 
<BM_Germany> guten abend 
<BM_Germany> ich wollte bilder rezizen bekke aber nden befehl nicht zusammen 
<BM_Germany> was mach ich falsch 
<mrkramps> do convert "$i" -resize […]
<Fuchs> ohne Fehlermeldung vermute ich mal, was mrkramps schreibt, wenn da irgendwo Leerzeichen drin sind 
<mrkramps> ich behaupte eigentlich eher, dass das eingabebild in der syntax falsch steht
<BM_Germany> irgendwie wird im speicherverzeichniss gesucht nicht im
<Fuchs> das sucht prinzipiell in dem Verzeichnis, wo Du das gerade ausfuehrst 
<BM_Germany> das stimmt da sind ja auch die bilder 
<Fuchs> dann haette ich nach wie vor gerne eine Fehlermeldung, damit wir hier nicht unsere Glaskugel bemuehen muessen. 
<Fuchs> Dann noch am Rande: was fuer eine Namensgebung erhoffst Du Dir von /klein/${i%.*}.jpg   genau? 
<Fuchs> abgesehen davon, dass Du nach /klein  vermutlich nicht schreiben darfst 
<Fuchs> (deswegen: liefere eine Fehlermeldung) 
<BM_Germany> for i in IMG*.JPG;do [ ! -f "$i" ] && continue; convert -resize 800 -strip -quality 75 "$i" klein/"${i%.*}.jpg" ; done
<BM_Germany> Treffer
<BM_Germany> das klappt
<BM_Germany> Danke wollte eigentlich offtopic 
<thorsten`> k1l_: danke! hatte auch genau den effekt den ich erhoffte :-)
<menace> kennt irgendeiner nen guten "bildverwalter" so wie irfanview oder showimg? das letzte ist kde und total veraltet...
<Fuchs> gwenview? eog? Was soll der denn alles koennen? 
<menace> datei per knopfdruck verschieben 
<menace> und die bilder mit weiterschalten angucken
<Fuchs> gwenview kann zweiteres, fuer ersteres gibt es ein Kontextmenue, das sollte also auch via Tatztatur gehen
<xreal> Hat hier jemand Ahnung von ACLs? Ich habe gerade ein Verzeichnis verschoben und konnte erst auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen, als die Dateien fertig geschrieben wurden. Werden die Berechnungen erst nach dem Vorgang geschrieben?
<_moep_> oha
<_moep_> xreal: 
<xreal> Schade, scheint echt niemand zu wissen.
<bekks> Oder es wollte niemand antworten.
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-09
<doc_gonzo> abend!
<doc_gonzo> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich hintergrundprozesse,, die in einer shell gestartet wurden, ich aber in dieser nicht mehr aktiv bin, stoppen kann?
<_moep_> kill
<_moep_> oder pkill
<_moep_> oder htop
<mrkramps> doc_gonzo, vielleicht ein interessanter artikel für dich http://www.schnatterente.net/software/linux-prozess-pausieren
<doc_gonzo> ok, letzte frage, wie ich die gestarteten prozesse, die 
<doc_gonzo> nicht meiner shell laufen anzeigen lassen? mit jobs gehts nit
<_moep_> top
<_moep_> htop
<mrkramps> doc_gonzo, musst die dann halt in den prozessmonitoren nach user ermitteln
<doc_gonzo> ich würde die grad alle kicken, ausser meiner shell :-)
<LinuxistDreck> ;) 
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-08
<Mister_Q> Guten Morgen
<DaVu> k1l_: ping
<DaVu> Falls auf einem Rechner kein pastebin verfügbar ist, gab es doch irgendwas mit befehl | nc termbin.com 
<DaVu> wie lautete das nochmal korrekt
<DaVu> schoh gefunden, danke
<plpower> Guten Morgen Ich habe 12.04 instaliert und auch auf der gleichen platte debianwheez diese dist hat grub3 in den mbr geschrieben Frage kann Ich aus 12.04 heraus grub2 in den mbr schreiben so das 12.04 das mastersystem ist 
<plpower> nach der anleitung grub2 aus dem laufenden system reparieren 
<plpower> ich brauch debian nur selten aber ubuntu ständig 
<musca> ja. Du kannst Dein Debian automatisch mit in das Menü integrieren lassen und dann würde ich empfehlen, den Grub aus dem Debian zu deinstallieren.
<stevieh> mag mir einer erklären, wie ich am "einfachsten" redmine im ner suburi unter nginx mit https konfiguriere? Ich steige durch die ganzen Anleitungen nicht durch...
 * DaVu Bahnhof
<stevieh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stevieh>  libcurl4-openssl-dev : Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.7) but 7.36.0-1fnu0~trusty is to be installed
<k1l_> klingt nach libcurl3 aus nem ppa
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22694616/
<k1l_> stevieh: apt-cach policy libcurl3 zeigt woher das kommt
<k1l_> ich dneke da an VDR ppa
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22694792/
<k1l_> uh, also entweder .deb installiert oder das PPA schon wieder gelöscht
<stevieh> wo siehst du da das vdr repo?
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~yavdr/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-vdr4docker   hier ist das z.b.
<stevieh> und: wie bekomm ich das überschreiben?
<k1l_> du kannst die orginale version forcieren: apt-install libcurl3=7.35.0-1ubuntu2.7
<stevieh> ups, jetzt hab ich wohl grad meinen kodi entfernt ;-)
<k1l_> oha
<stevieh> ist schon wieder installiert.
<nagetier> Kann 'apt search' installierte Pakete markieren? 
<jokrebel> mit search verbind ich eher "suchen". Aber gab es nicht auch "apt mark"?
<jokrebel> *apt-mark
<jokrebel> nagetier: 
<ppq> in der ausgabe von "apt search" steht doch hinter paketen, ob sie installiert sind oder nicht
<ppq> texlive-publishers/xenial,xenial,now 2015.20160320-1 all  [installiert]
<ppq> zb.
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-09
<Alex-939342> n'Abend. Ich bin nicht in der Lage, auf meinem Laptop nach installieren von 16.04 einen Grafiktreiber zu aktivieren.
<Alex-939342> Es handelt sich um diesen Laptop http://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-ideapad-z575/specs/
<Alex-939342> z.Z. läuft der PC mit "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 128 bits)"
<Lengsdorfer> Guten Morgen. Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich an einem recht 'frisch' installiertem Xubuntu 16.04 im Terminal als normaler user 'reboot' ohne sudo schreiben kann und dies dann auch zu einem reboot führt. Ist das richtig so?
<fford> Lengsdorfer: das ist richtig so, poweroff, suspend und reboot können mit normalen Benutzerechten ausgeführt werden.
<Lengsdorfer> hmm
<Lengsdorfer> thx
<opendoor> hallo, ich bin gamer, aber ich habe zu ubuntu ein Paar Fragen und hoffe, die können mir hier schneller beantwortet werden :D
<ppq> einfach fragen, opendoor. ob es antworten gibt wird sich dann zeigen :)
<opendoor> Ahh, OK: meine 1. Frage ist, wie kann man mit dem cat Befehl eine string/text sofort in die datei hinten einfügen?
<ppq> opendoor, dazu gibt es shell-umleitungen. das ist eine funktion der shell (meist bash)
<ppq> opendoor, schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen/
<opendoor> ach ja mit >>
<ppq> opendoor, genau. aber mit >> geht das nur, wenn die shell unter einem benutzer läuft, der zugriffsrechte auf die datei hat. wenn nicht: sudo tee
<ppq> genauer tee -a
<opendoor> ok
<DaVu> oder: echo "foobar" > test.txt
<DaVu> und wenn es hinten angehangen werden soll, dann mit >>
<DaVu> opendoor: und deine 2. oder 3. oder 4. Frage? ;)
<opendoor> hm, muss ich noch überlegen
<opendoor> :D
<DaVu> kein Stress...lass dir Zeit :D
<opendoor> wie finde ich erraus, ob meine readon installiert ist?
<opendoor> XD
<opendoor> zur Info:
<opendoor> lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2  00:02.0 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0112] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [1849:0112] 	Kernel driver in use: i915 -- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Ra
<kaesebrot> Da wurde was abgeschnitten.
<opendoor> hmm, uns ich habe mich verschriebbe, ich meinte radeon
<opendoor> der befehl: lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 
<DaVu> lspci | grep -i vga
<opendoor> die Ausgabe:
<opendoor> 00:02.0 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0112] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [1849:0112] 	Kernel driver in use: i915 -- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850 / R7 265 / R9 270 1024SP] [1002:6819]
<opendoor> noch mal die Ausgabe: 00:02.0 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0112] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [1849:0112] 	Kernel driver in use: i915 --
<opendoor> und
<kaesebrot> (im zweifel sind auch pastebins eine tolle erfindung)
<opendoor> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850 / R7 265 / R9 270 1024SP] [1002:6819] 	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850 / R7 265 / R9 270 1024SP] [174b:e218] 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> opendoor: bitte pastebin benutzen
<DaVu> lspci | grep -i vga | pastebinit
<DaVu> oder falls das nicht installiert ist: lspci | grep -i vga | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> opendoor: auf jeden Fall wird sie shcon mal erkannt
<DaVu> opendoor: welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<opendoor> wegen pastebi: ist das für einen irc client? ich bin noch mit ff hier wäre eine online pastebin seite auch ok? 
<opendoor> ich habe das normale ubuntu
<DaVu> opendoor: hast du ein Terminal offen?
<kaesebrot> (möglicherweise ist ein laufendes X auch ein guter indikator für irgendwie funktionierende grafiktreiber)
<DaVu> kaesebrot: heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die richtigen Treiber installiert sind
<opendoor> aber steam meckert wegen der Fraka,... was ist mit der pastebin sache?
<opendoor> - ich meine Graka
<DaVu> opendoor: ich habe dir eine Frage gestellt, die du noch nicht beantwortet hast
<DaVu> hast du ein Terminal offen
<DaVu> ?
<DaVu> Dann erklärt sich das auch mit dem pastebin
<opendoor> ich habe das jetzt hier, hoffe das geht auch http://pastebin.com/ikPcPmsf
<opendoor> ich lasse die ausgaben mal für einen tag drinn
<DaVu> ok, wenn du keine Fragen beantworten magst, dann mag ich auch nicht meht
<kaesebrot> opendoor: du hast schon die ganzen 32bit libs installiert (hat steam die als abhängigkeiten?)?
<opendoor> ich denke, du möchtest mich was installieren lassen ohne, mir zu erklären, was es ist, sorry Ne!
<kaesebrot> k
<opendoor> kaesebrot:  habe nichts von fehlenden abhänigkeiten gelesen
<opendoor> die steam ausgabe http://pastebin.com/gFA8rR6k
<opendoor> die siund soo geil: https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/617336568068489642/ ich habe nix verstanden, brauche ich mesa?
<opendoor> ist es schwierieger als in Windows, zu erfahren, ob der Grafiktreiber installiert ist?
<opendoor> kinfocenter zeigt mir, dass mein 3d Accelerator, unknow ist, würde mir jemand bei der installierung helfen?
<fford> opendoor: schau am besten ins Wiki, der Link steht im Topic
<opendoor> ok
<DaVu> opendoor: ich hätte dir gerne erklärt, was es ist
<DaVu> aber wenn du grundlegende Fragen nicht beantwortest, kann dir niemand helfen
<opendoor> ok
<opendoor> hier noch ein screen
<opendoor> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/a189f2-1470731802.jpg
<DaVu> öffne mal das dashboard und gib dort mal "zusätzliche Treiber" ein
<DaVu> opendoor: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/radeon/
<DaVu> Da siehst du, wie du das installieren musst
<opendoor> bei mir ist noch alles ausser den keyś englisch
<opendoor> aditional drivers?
<opendoor> DaVu:  ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es vielleicht die intelkarte ist, deie nicht bekannt ist
<opendoor> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was die hier machen https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802
<DaVu> Solange bei additional drivers nichts bzgl Radeon drin steht, ist da auch nichts verfügbar
<DaVu> ein Arch linux wiki ist nicht hilfreich
<DaVu> nimm das Wiki welches ich oben verklinkt habe
<DaVu> lies den Artikel
<opendoor> oh, ich bin überrascht, dass sich die selben anwendungen doch unterschiedlich zu behandeln sind
<DaVu> Das ist halt Linux...ArchLinux != Ubuntu
<DaVu> Debian != Ubuntu
<DaVu> Wenn du für Ubuntu hilfe suchst, dann wäre askubuntu.com eine gute anlaufstelle
<stevieh> wenn man da nix findet lohnt sich ein blick über den Tellerrand immer.
<opendoor> es muß nicht unbedingt englisch sein XD
<DaVu> sicher, stevieh...aber die Lösung findet sich schon im Ubuntuusers wiki auf deutsch
<stevieh> wenn das so ist.
<DaVu> aber wenn er es nicht lesen möchte, dann kann ich ihm wieder nicht helfen. Ziemlich resistent der gute mann ;)
<opendoor> ich verstehe Dich stevieh :)
<opendoor> ich möchte mein it wissen erweitern, bei windows kamm ich aber mit der bath programmierung nicht klar-  sinnfreier scheiss
<DaVu> hier: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/shell_programmierung/
<DaVu> vorsicht...ist viel zu lesen
<fford> ^^
<DaVu> und bei Fragen zur Bash #bash-de
<opendoor> Danke
<opendoor> ich werde das aber zwischendurch machen, weil ich ja eigentlich haptsächlich gamen will :)
<Guest20> Hallo, wie füge ich ein Applet (wie z.b. netspeed) zur Taskbar/Panel hinzu ? (Ubuntu 12.04;Precise Pangolin)
<k1l> installiere den indicator?
<Guest20> kil, wie mache ich das ?
<opendoor> Hey @all hatte das schonmal jemand von euch? Das wlan funktioniert auf allen geräten, aber bei ubuntu loggt sich die verbindung alle 5 min aus und dann muss man paar min warten bis man onlien ist?
<opendoor> Guest20:  du kannst das symbol mir links anklicken und dan auf to launcher gehen
<k1l> Guest20: such dir hier was aus:http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<opendoor> XD du meinst soeine Art desktop gui für die überwachung?
<DaVu> Guest20: eine andere Variante ist, das Programm starten, und dann im Launcher mit rechtsclick drauf und dann "im Launcher behalten"
<DaVu> opendoor: wahrscheinlich eine schlechte WLan Verbindung
<DaVu> oder ein mieser Treiber
<Guest20> DaVu, danke..., nette Zusatzinfo, nur leider läßt sich netspeed, nicht so ohne weiteres ausführen.
<k1l> opendoor: kommt genau auf die wlan karte an. einige treiber sind schlecht und haben probleme
<DaVu> ah, ok...tut mir leid. Das wusste ich nicht
<opendoor> zu wlan: ok
<k1l> Guest20: warum nimmste nicht den system load indicator?
<k1l> oder baust dir halt den netspeed indicator, wenn es unbedingt der sein muss
<bekks> opendoor: guck mal in dmesg nach, was da passiert.
<DaVu> Guest20: Falls es hilft und du es noch nicht gesehen hast....https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netspeed/
<DaVu> Da steht auch drin, wie man den indikator kompiliert und in betrieb nimmt
<opendoor> und wenn Du es im terminal startest bekommst du auch vielleicht die rückgabe meldung vom programm
<Guest20> Es tut mir leid dass ich nörgle, aber ....nun soll ich meine Energien auf soetwas verbrauchen, das default OS sollte das noch so drauf haben.
<opendoor> mich stört es nich, solchen Gedanken bin ich mir bewusst, aber ist nicht so
<opendoor> also mich stört Dein Post nich XD
<DaVu> Guest20: Das ist nun mal so....nicht alles wird per Default mitgeliefert und bei manchen Dingen muss man halt Hand anlegen
<opendoor> wie ist der hotkey um terminal arbeit abzubrechen ohne das fenster zu schliesse?
<DaVu> aber ehrlich gesagt....das ist doch kein Akt. Die paar Befehle sind in ein paar Minuten erledigt
<k1l> ctrl+c
<bekks> strg c
<k1l> komisch, dass bei windows nie das OS schuld ist, wenn windows etwas nicht kann oder nicht im default aktiviert hat
<DaVu> ^^ +1
<DaVu> gut gesagt
<opendoor> ok
<Guest20> Yoo, danke für die Prompte Antwort...bye
<bekks> "Danke für die Ansage, ich geh ja schon." :P
<opendoor> bei windows sind oft die anwendungen schuld
<opendoor> auch danke bekks 
<opendoor> ... die anwendungen mit ihren adware
<bekks> Ah ja.
<opendoor> GrKa: ich wollte in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf nachsauen was da steh, aber ich finde die datei nicht, in /etc/X11
<opendoor> zu Win: ist doch clever gemach von MS 
<stevieh> die wird mittlerweile eigentlich nicht mehr gebraucht, kannst die aber erzeugen, wenn du die brauchst.
<opendoor> ok
<opendoor> das war der erste schritt im wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/radeon/, soll ich das wiki weiter benutzen?
<k1l> was ist denn das problem?
<DaVu> k1l: er weiß nicht ob seine Radeon 7850 richtig unterstützt ist
<k1l> kommt ein bild?
<DaVu> ja, aber steam meckert wohl
<k1l> auf 16.04?
<DaVu> jep
<k1l> da hat er keine andere chance als den radeon. der amd_gpu geht nur mit cng karten und nur mit welchen, die eher neu sind.
<DaVu> So stehts ja auch im Wiki
<DaVu> opendoor: das Paket was dort installiert werden soll, hast du aber installiert, oder?
<opendoor> bild vom kinfocenter http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/a189f2-1470731802.jpg
<DaVu> weil das wäre der erste Schritt
<opendoor> xserver-xorg-video-ati ist installiert und xorg.conf erstellt
<opendoor> kann ich die ohne neustart initialisieren?
<k1l> radeon  ist immer aktiviert. wenn der nicht laufen würde würdest du das direkt merken weil es aussieht wie nen amiga
<opendoor> ich habe nioch die intel
<opendoor> moment
<opendoor> das wollte ich auch noch zeigen http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/2e993c-1470736381.jpg aditional drivers
<opendoor> ich starte jetzt mal neu
<opendoor> bis gleich
<DaVu> hat nichts mit deiner GPU zu tun
<k1l> seit 16.04 gibt es keinen fglrx (catalyst) von amd mehr. jetz hat man nur noch den freien treiber radeon oder für ganz neue karten den amd_gpu treiber mit amd support.
<DaVu> k1l: Das haben wir ihm schon alles verlinkt, aber er liest anscheinend nicht gern
<bekks> Das default OS ist schuld, dass er lesen muss. :)
<DaVu> bekks: das war ein anderer ;)
<opendoor_> ich lese aufjedenfall
<opendoor_> was sind zeidimensionale Kacheln?
<DaVu> nur anscheinend nicht gern und Fragen beantworten ist auch nicht gerade deine Stärke
<opendoor_> DaVu: Du langweils mich
<bekks> Und du uns.
<opendoor_> erklär mal lieber was zeidimensionale Kacheln sind, das hört sich interassant an
<bekks> Ich geh was anderes machen, Fragen zur Küchen- und Badausstattung kann Dir auch jeder Baumarkt beantworten.
<opendoor_> wer ist uns? 
<DaVu> 2 dimensionale kacheln: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zeidimensionale+Kacheln
<opendoor_> nix gefunden
<opendoor_> DaVu: ich mach das Grafikkarten wiki, weiter, möchtest Du mir helfen ?
<k1l> wo sollen die zweidimensionale kacheln denn sein?
<DaVu> keine Zeit
<opendoor_> die kacheln sind auch erstmal egal, ich mache die standars einstellungen
<k1l> *sigh*
<opendoor_> hast Du heute zeit dafür?
<DaVu> ich denke nicht
<opendoor_> oh, k1l  habe Dich überlesen, zweidimensionale Kacheln stehen im redeon wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/radeon/
<opendoor_> bei Xorg Treiber Optionen, hast Du ahnung um was es geht?
<opendoor_> bekks:  lass dich nicht von DaVu so beeinflussen, die einzigen links waren zu bash programmierung und das redeon wiki, welches ich lese
<k1l> das ist nichts für den user. dabei geht es nur um die strategie, wie die pixelberechnung durchgeführt wird
<DaVu> bekks: ;)
<opendoor_> k1l:  danke für das stichwort
<k1l> stichwort ist "2D color tiling"
<opendoor_> DaVu: ah ja da war ja noch "Dein" super Pastebin, welches ich aber echt nicht brauche
<opendoor_> k1l: ok
<opendoor_> das hat was mit komprimierung zu tun, bzw um nicht das komplette bild neuzuladen?
<opendoor_> oh! unglaublich, ich habe Steam am updaten,( notiz an michDaVu  hat wohl kein steam
<DaVu> nö, habe ich auch nicht
<opendoor_> was ist denn dein Gebiet?
<DaVu> Gebiet?
<k1l> opendoor_: nein, nicht komprimierung. es geht um die berechnung der farben für die nachbar pixel, die durch das 2d tiling vereinfacht und somit verschnellert wrid.
<opendoor_> das ist interessant, ich habe von verschiedennen algorythmen gelesen, kann man einstellen?
<k1l> opendoor_: ja dafür ist ja das setting da, das du genannt hast
<opendoor_> DaVu: wo liegen Deine Computer Stärken?
<DaVu> Ich bin nur ganz normaler User
<DaVu> und wie du schon sagtest...lass dich von mir nicht beeinflussen
<DaVu> alles andere bitte im Off-topic
<opendoor_> k1l:  ah ja, dieses EXA z.B. ... interessierst Du Dich für sowas?
<k1l> opendoor_: wir fokussieren uns hier darauf ubuntu probleme zu lösen.
<opendoor_> DaVu: für mich sind normale user, die drucker und usb sticks benutzen, ausserdem googeln/ youtuben die und schreiben emails. ich dachte Du haäätest noch bestimmte Themen Gebiete, aber sowas wie java programmierung unter ubuntu werde wird hier nie besprochen?
<opendoor_> k1l: ok, werde ubuntu berücksichtigen
<opendoor_> sorry @ all
<DaVu> Habe ich...aber das gehört zu #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DaVu> bis auf die Script-programmierung...das würde auch hier rein gehören...teilweise
<opendoor_> steam meckert nach dem update vermisst eine versions information von steam und im internet wird geraten ein deb paket runter zuladen, ist deb auch für ubuntu?
<k1l> ja ubuntu nutzt .deb pakete. diese müssen aber shcon zu ubuntu und der ubuntu version passen.
<opendoor_> http://repo.steamstatic.com/steam/ das ist das 2016 paket
<opendoor_> da steht nur db
<k1l> und mit konkreten fehlermeldungen und angaben könnte man auch genauer helfen
<k1l> die .deb pakete sind auch im pool ordner, nicht im db
<opendoor_> http://pastebin.com/LYKrRA7y
<stevieh> http://store.steampowered.com/ da gehst du drauf und sagst installieren.
<opendoor_> aber komisch, dass im softwarecenter steam kein update möchte und ich gerade doch ein update hatte
<opendoor_> stevieh: das habe ich gemacht, ich habe aber auch noch vielleich was mit den graka einstellungen
<stevieh> ?
<opendoor_> ich habe ubuntu gestern installiert und habe eine redeon Grafikkarte
<stevieh> das hat aber nix mit dem steam  paket zu tun.
<stevieh> um grafikkarten kümmer ich mich nicht.
<opendoor_> das redeon wiki habe ich soweit ich es für wichtig hielt , gemacht, also xserver-xorg-video-ati war installier und org.conf habe ich erstell, das hat auch die auflösung verändert aber sonst nicht
<opendoor_> ich will aber erst die meldung wegen der versions info von aus dem stem ordner wegbekommen
<tuor> Hi, ich habe im NetworkManger für eine VPN-Verbindung zusätzliche DNS-Server eingetragen. Das VPN wird zwar aufgebaut, aber ich kann Namen welche den zusätzlicheb DNS-Server bekannt sind nicht auflösen. Wie kann ich kontrollieren, welche DNS-Server verwendet werden? Früher war das ja in /etc/resolv.conf...
<stevieh> jetzt ist das dnsmasq, aber wo das die dns verwaltet weiss ich auch nicht.
<tuor> ok. Ich schau mal ob ich damit weiter komme danke.
<stevieh> schreib mal, wenn du rausgefunden hast, wie man sieht, was der vom NM bekommt...
<tuor> dbus...
<tuor> Also NetworkManager scheint über dbus mit einen dnsmasq zu steuern. Ich kann mit nmcli meine Verbindung ausgeben lassen. In der Konfiguration enthält ipv4.dns mehrere IP-Adressen. Wenn ich diese Verbindung aufbaue, klappt das zwar, aber die DNS-Einträge werden nicht verwendet. nmcli zeigt für die aktive Vebindung (tun0) keine DNS-Server.
<tuor> Dies search domain wird aber in /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen wenn ich die VPN-Verbindung aufbaue. Ich habe den Durchblick irgendwie nicht so wirklich, was jetzt genau was tut bzw. tun sollte.^^
<tuor> Problem gefunden nachdem ich im Syslog nicht nur die Zeilen angeschaut habe, welche dns enthielten sondern auch die des Networkmanagers, konnte ich sehen dass ihm die Berechtigungen in /etc/NetworkManager/ nicht passten. Klappt nun. :)
<opendoor_> bye, ich bin dann mal im Forum
<seppi> sers, gibts ne Möglichkeit zu sehen welche Programm bei der Grundinstallation von Ubuntu standardmäßig mit installiert werden? An dpkg -l hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber mach ja nur Sinn wenn man das System frisch installiert hat :)
<leszek> seppi: wenn du die ISO noch hast kannst du dort im casper verzeichnis die filesystem.manifest-desktop Datei finden die alle pakete auflistet die auf dem live medium drauf sind und dann plus minus sprachpakete installiert werden
<seppi> ahhh sehr gut, welche ich prüfen, danke :)
<seppi> werde*
<seppi> leszek, genau das hab ich gesucht :) danke
<ppq> seppi, auf der live-cd sind mehr pakete, als eine standardinstallation umfasst. bei einer solchen werden alle pakete installiert, von denen das metapaket ubuntu-desktop abhängt.
<leszek> np :)
<tonio_> hi
<seppi> ppq, mhm und wo wird klar was genau wann und wo installiert wird?
<tonio_> kann mir jmd. eine Entwicklungsumgebung für java, javascript, typescript empfehlen?
<seppi> ppq, bzw. gibts eine eindeutigere lösung?
<ppq> seppi, manuell meinst du? schau dich mal in /var/log/apt um
<seppi> ppq, naja mich interessieren nur die Programme die wirklich auch nach der Installation auf dem System vorhanden sind. (so wie es der normale Benutzer installieren würde)
<ppq> seppi, so kannst du dir das ausgeben lassen im terminal: apt-rdepends ubuntu-desktop
<ppq> seppi, es gibt auch noch debtree, das erstellt dir ein diagramm mit abhängigkeiten
<DaVu> tonio_: das hier kennst du schon? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Entwicklungsumgebungen/
<ppq> BUGS           apt-rdepends exists.  This functionality should really reside in apt-cache itself.
<ppq> hihi
<tonio_> DaVu, danke, gegooglet habe ich schon (auch diese seite). am liebsten haette ich codeblocks verwendet, aber das bekomme ich mit java nicht zum Laufen.
<tonio_> vielleicht falscher chan.
<tonio_> andere frage, kann mir jmd. sagen, wohin ich intelij bzw ideaIU sinnvolerweise entpacke?
<DaVu> codeblocks ist ja eigentlich auch nur für C und C++ gedacvht
<DaVu> und du hast ja für Java und Javascript gefragt
<tonio_> DaVu, ja, eigentlich wiki.codeblocks.org/.../C%2B%2B_files_to_the_build_system
<DaVu> der link geht nicht
<tonio_> ups, sorry - http://tinyurl.com/hzqh9uu
<DaVu> tonio_: und was hat das mit Java und/oder Javascript zu tun? Oder ich verstehe es einfach nicht ;)
<seppi> ppq, ja, danke das tuts auch :)
<chuem_getier> Grüße, wie kann ich denn unter 16.04 den DNS Cache flushen? Alles was ich im Netz gefunden hab, geht irgendwie nicht.
<tonio_> DaVu, naja, es ging nur darum, dass man mit codeblocks wohl mehr machen kann. jscript wohl nicht. Aber ich hatte auch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, ein programm für alles zu finden.
<tonio_> habe jetzt intellij installiert.
<Schlawiner> Hallo, mit ls -alk /boot kann ich mir die installierten Kearnel anzeigen lassen. mit sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-32-generic konnte ich mir früher nicht mehr benötigte Kernel entfernen. Nun finde ich aber nur noch Einträge abi-3.19.0-65-generic oder abi-4.4.0-31-generic bzw. mit "config" oder "VMlinuz" davor - wasmuss ich nun "purgen" damit mein update wieder genügend Speicher 
<Schlawiner> hat?
<sdx23> Schlawiner: apt-file sagt dir, in welchem Paket eine Datei ist.
<Schlawiner> sdx23 - sagt mir leider nichts ... ich hatte bis jetzt immer das ls -alk /boot ausgeführt und die Einträge mit der kleinsten nummer gelöscht - dann war wieder Platz
<Schlawiner> ich bin unsicher, ob ich den Eintrag mit "abi" am Anfang - oder den mit "config" am Anfang - oder mit "vmlinuz" am Anfang löschen soll - oder mehrere davon
<Schlawiner> (davon halt jeweils die kleinste versionsnummer)
<Schlawiner> hier der Eintrag von ls -alk /boot --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22809951/
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> pLaTo0n: Guten Abend
<bekks> Schlawiner: Dein bisheriges Vorgehen war uns ist falsch. Um kernel zu löschen, musst du das Paket bestimmen, in dem der entspr. kernel vorhanden ist, und dann das entspr. Paket löschen. Wie das geht, wurde dir schon gesagt.
<Schlawiner> bekks ok ✔ - dann hatte ich das bisher falsch gemacht - danke schön
<Fuchs> koennte man auf buntes UTF-8 verzichten 
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-10
<passt> Mit welchem Befehl kann ich auf einem Notebook auslesen, welcher SATA Standard unterstützt werden kann?
<passt> hiermit komme ich weiter # dmesg |grep SATA
<passt> ich glaube, ich wechsel mit der frage besser nach offtopic 
<spaethy> join ubuntu
<Lengsdorfer> ein / fehlt
<Fuchs> und ein # 
<Lengsdorfer> oder zwei #
<tuor> Hi, auf ubuntu ist da die Standard Shell wenn ich ein Terminal öffne, /bin/bash. Was gibt es sonst noch für Shells und wie kann ich Skripte schreiben, damit sie in möglichst jeder gängigen Shell funktionieren? Gibt es überhaupt einen gemeinsamen Nenner?
<tuor> (Hintergrund: wenn ich ein Skript schreibe, soll das nicht nur auf meinem PC oder meiner Test-VM funktionieren, sondern auf möglichst jedem Zielsystem (Ubuntu/Debian/CentOS)
<tuor> (Auch auf "abgespäckten" Systemen.)
<tuor> Ist verständlich was ich möchte? Falls nein, lasst es mich bitte wissen.
<Frickelpit> tuor: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shebang_f%C3%BCr_Shellskripte/ für den Anfang
<tuor> Frickelpit, thx.
<tuor> #!/bin/sh und dann posix konformer Kode sollte also in den meisten Fällen zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen.
<bekks> Die Frage ist, welche anderen Shells wirst du auf anderen Systemen nutzen.
<jokrebel> war da nicht von "möglichst alle anderen" die Rede?
<tuor> Das kann ich nicht einfach so sagen. Es soll einfach möglichst auf jedem System (Ubuntu/Debian/CentOS und Forks) laufen. *BSD wäre auch ganz nett. Also möglichst viele.
<bekks> Die haben alle bash.
<bekks> Und die Frage nach den OS ist egal, du musst tatsächlich die Frage nach den Shells beantworten um dein Problem zu lösen.
<bekks> Wir sind z.B. in der Firma auch dazu übergegangen, nur noch für bash zu coden, weil die auf jedem System verfügbar ist. Sollte sie das nicht sein, ist das System ohnehin so alt, dass es ausgetauscht werden muss.
<tuor> Ich kenne die Shells nicht, die ich antreffen werde. Ich habe bis jetzt nur mit Ubuntu, Debian und CentOS gearbeitet. Was ich in der Zukunft antreffen werde weis ich nicht.
<bekks> Dann solltest du das möglichst schnell herausfinden.
<bekks> Zumal deine Frage so überhaupt keine Ubuntufrage ist :)
<jokrebel> wie finde ich nochmal raus welche Programmversionsnummer ein bestimmtes Programm in 16.04 oder auch in 14.04 hätte?
<jokrebel> Also das "orginal gelieferte" ohne PPA-nutzung oder so
<fford> jokrebel: apt search [paket], apt-cache show [paket], http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/ 
<ghostmag> Hey Freunde, kann mir hier jemand helfen mit meinen Soundproblemen auf Netflix im Browser? 
<ghostmag> Weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Betriebssystem zusammenhängt oder ein Netflixding ist
<lukas_> lukas_> Hallo! ich bitte um Hilfe, bin Newbie und nutze mate schon seit längerem (gefällt mir!) habe mich aber dran gewöhnen müssen, dass meine laptoptastatur und mein touchpad nicht mehr funktionieren (auch im bios nicht!) kann mir wer helfen? mein Computer: samsung NP200B5BH; meine distribution: MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<stevieh> wenn eine Tastatur auch im Bios nicht geht, hat das wenig mit Linux oder irgendeinem OS zu tun.
<bekks> lukas_: Und welcges Ubuntu hast du?
<lukas_> MATE 16.04
<nagetier> lukas_: schau mal in das BIOS ob nicht genau die Geräte deaktiviert sind
<nagetier> wie auch immer das zustande gekommen sein soll
<Lengsdorfer> kann man notebook tastaturen deaktivieren?
<nagetier> meine das schon gesehen zu haben
<Lengsdorfer> wases alles gibt
<stevieh> und wie aktiviert man die dann wieder?
<nagetier> über die externe
<stevieh> hehe, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, aber wegen mir...
<nagetier> ne, ich mir auch nicht wirklich.. aber wenn es das nicht ist, ist die Verbindung der Geräte dahin
<Robert_Zenz> Lengsdorfer, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere an den X11 Stapel, kannst du die Tastatur entfernen und wieder hinzufuegen nach Bedarf.
<Robert_Zenz> Lengsdorfer, sollte mit xinput moeglich sein.
<jokrebel> fford: Danke
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-11
<pLaTo0n> moin
<pLaTo0n> ich will ein script über den webserver mit sudo ausführen und habe folgendes in sudoers eingetragen:
<pLaTo0n> www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /pfad/zum/script.sh
<pLaTo0n> geht leider nicht, mit www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL geht es, aber das will ich vermeiden
<pLaTo0n> gibts da ne bessere lösung?
<pLaTo0n> muss ich neben dem script auch alle befehle innerhalb des scriptes explizit erlauben?
<musca> pLaTo0n: hat das script einen shebang oder ist es nicht ausführbar?
<pLaTo0n> #!/bin/bash is drin
<pLaTo0n> geht mit www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL oder bei manueller ausführung auch 
<dadrc> pLaTo0n: benutzt du im Skript eventuell auch noch mal sudo?
<pLaTo0n> nein
<pLaTo0n> eines der scripte macht zum beispiel nur das hier: 
<pLaTo0n> echo $1 >> /home/guestbackup/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Approach> Ich habe ein DMARC eintrag im DNS gemacht. Nun werde ich mit DMAR REPORTS voll gespammt. Was ist die Lösung?
<Approach> Ahh rua ist optional eintrag... okay dann sofort die frage vergessen
<tokam> Hi, ich möchte gerne eine Mac Os X App von einem Shell script generieren.
<tokam> Kann ich das mit Ubuntu tun?
<tokam> https://mathiasbynens.be/notes/shell-script-mac-apps
<stevieh> das sieht jetzt erstmal nicht so aus, als ob das nicht gehen sollte, aber du brauchst ja ein einen Mac um das zu testen
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: geht nicht ohne mac.
<tokam> ich lade gerade eine vmware runter
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: und osx läuft auch nicht in vmware :-)
<tokam> Ich lade Yosemite 10.10 runter
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: supi, und das hat jetzt gerade was genau mit ubuntu zu tun?
<tokam> http://appledigg.com/t/download-yosemite-vmware-image-run-mac-os-x-yosemite-on-windows-pc-immediately/570
<tokam> dass es auf Ubuntu laufen wird.
<tokam> hoffe ich?
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: dazu wirst du von mir im speziellen und vermutlich vom channel allgemein keine auskunft kreigen.
<stevieh> ja, das hat hier wirklich nix zu suchen.
<tokam> Mac OS X is not supported with binary translation. To run Mac OS X you need a host on which VMware Player supports Intel VT-x or AMD-V. 
<tokam> :(
<bekks> Tja, illegal Software zu benutzen ist nicht so einfach wie früher.
<stevieh> aber ist schon ein "lustiges Gefühl", wenn der PC plötzlich das Mac "bing" macht. So wie damals aufm Atari ;-)
<Lengsdorfer> wieso 'illegal'?
<Lengsdorfer> Nur weil Apple will, das man OSX nur auf Macs laufen lassen soll, ist die Zuwiderhandlung nicht 'illegal', zumindest hier nicht
<bekks> Doch, auch in D ist das illegal. :)
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass es offtopic hier ist.
<fford> In D illegal, soso^^
<bekks> Hier offtopic. Soso.
<fford> ^^
<jazzschmidt> Hi Leute, ist das hier der richtige Ort, um mal schnell einen sed-Befehl reviewen zu lassen?
<DaVu> versuchen kanst du es, jazzschmidt
<DaVu> ansonsten ihlft dir auf jeden Fall #bash
<jazzschmidt> Oh super!
<jazzschmidt> Ich habe folgenden Text: <date>2015-10-01T07:22:09.595962Z</date>
<jazzschmidt> Und möchte eigentlich nur das Datum rausziehen. Habs versucht mit: sed "s/^<date>(.+)T.+/Datum: \1/"
<jazzschmidt> Also hab's auch mit tausend anderen Variationen probiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert alles nicht
<frostschutz> jazzschmidt, sed -r
<jazzschmidt> Um Himmels Willen! Danke
<dadrc> Oder \(.+\)
<frostschutz> Aber wenn du weisst daß der String so aussieht und das eine Variable in einem Shellscript ist, kannst du auch einfach Substring machen, ${text:6:10}
<jazzschmidt> Das Escapen hat leider nichts gebracht
<frostschutz> manchmal braucht man gar kein sed
<jazzschmidt> Joa, ich war dann aber zu heiß drauf', was da überhaupt das Problem ist
<dadrc> $ echo "<date>2015-10-01T07:22:09.595962Z</date>" | sed 's/<date>\(.*\)T.*/Datum \1/' → Datum 2015-10-01
<jazzschmidt> Wieso funktioniert es nicht, wenn statt * in der Gruppierung + angegeben ist?
<dadrc> das ist tatsächlich eine gute frage
<jazzschmidt> Das ist doch POSIX-Standard oder?
<sdx23> Geht doch: echo "<date>2015-10-01T07:22:09.595962Z</date>" | sed 's/<date>\(.\+\)T.*/Datum \1/'
<jazzschmidt> @sdx23 dankeschön
<mone> Hallo, eine Frage. Ich möchte meinen zweiten Dropbox Account auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner installieren, also 2 clouds gleichzeitig starten. Ich habe mich an der wiki seite orientiert. Allerdings startet der zweite account nicht. woran kann es liegen? 
<mone> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox/
<mone> ich habe ein Skript erstellt unter dem Namen dropbox2.desktop und wie beschrieben in die config/autostart hinterlegt
<mone> vll hat da jemand ja ne idee was ich machen könnte, bin nicht so der profi auf dem gebiet
<mrkramps> was?
<mone> . Ich möchte meinen zweiten Dropbox Account auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner installieren, also 2 clouds gleichzeitig starten. Ich habe mich an der wiki seite orientiert. Allerdings startet der zweite account nicht. woran kann es liegen? 
<mone> ich habe ein Skript erstellt unter dem Namen dropbox2.desktop und wie beschrieben in die config/autostart hinterlegt
<mone> hier die seite:
<mone> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox/
<gtrvtbv> mone, ansonsten: dropbox legt doch bestimmt in deinem home dir einen versteckten ordner mit der config an ... dann benenn den mal um und richte den zweitaccount ein und wechsel dann immer die config ordner
<mone> nee dort ist leider keine config datei. 
<mone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23042197/
<mone> ich habe einen editor geöffnet, diesen inhalt eingefügt und bei config/autostart hinterlegt unter dem namen dropbox2.desktop. das war doch soweit richtig oder nach dieser anleitung?
<pLaTo0n> moin
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-12
<freakyyy> hi all. ich versuche gparted zu benutzen aber es funktioniert nicht krieg immer die meldung
<freakyyy> Der/die Partition(en) 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64 auf /dev/sdb1 wurden geschrieben, aber es war nicht möglich, den Kernel über die Änderungen zu informieren, weil sie wahrscheinlich in
<freakyyy> Benutzung sind. Daher werden die alten Partitionen noch benutzt. Sie sollten nun den Rechner neu starten, bevor Sie weitere Änderungen vornehmen.
<freakyyy> ich hab schon gerebootet etc.
<freakyyy> nix hilft
<freakyyy> kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> Du versucht 64 Partitionen zu schreiben oder wie?
<nagetier> freakyyy: was hast du denn vor? Die Ausgabe ist etwas wirr, 64 Partitionen sollen auf eine andere geschrieben werden.. das kann so nicht funktionieren
<freakyyy> nein ich weiss was war. ich hab aus versehn /dev/sdb1 anstatt /dev/sdb angegeben ;D
<freakyyy> danke ;)
<adaddaaw> hallo ich habe die treiber von nvidia runtergeladen von der Homepage aber ich kann sie nicht instalieren wie mache ich das am besten ??
<adaddaaw> hallo ich habe die treiber von nvidia runtergeladen von der Homepage aber ich kann sie nicht instalieren wie mache ich das am besten ??
<adaddaaw> hallo ich habe die treiber von nvidia runtergeladen von der Homepage aber ich kann sie nicht instalieren wie mache ich das am besten ??
<dadrc> adaddaaw: am besten garnicht, treiber von hand installieren sorgt häufig für ärger
<dadrc> in fast allen Fällen sind die paketierten Treiber besser
<adaddaaw> oky
<a_qq> gleich die Funktion und Bestimmung des KeyPassX-es und Passwörter&Verschlüsselung ähnlich?
<a_qq> ist statt gleich
<a_qq> sorry
<sash_> a_qq: Nein.
<sash_> a_qq: KeepassX ist KeepassX und das andere ist Schlüsselbundverwaltung, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund/
<a_qq> ok. thx. z.Z. knacke ich den KPX durch.
<stevieh1> knacke durch?
<Ton> wie gehe ich mit folgender terminal ausgabe um? suchmaschinensuche ergab keinen  treffer
<Ton> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23049238/
<k1l_> du versuchst ein PPA für 16.04 zu benutzen, was aber seit 13.04 nicht mehr gewartet wird
<Ton> ahh ok, dankeschön
<Ton> einfach schlüssel entfernen oder wäre es ok diesen einfach zu ignorieren
<k1l_> schlüssel? du solltest das PPA entfernen
<k1l_> und solltest mal einen blick auf deine PPAs werfen ob die alle noch das beinhalten, was du dir da vorstellst und ob es noch sinn macht diese zu nutzen
<Ton> PPas? das ist doch unter Anwendung& Aktualisierungen -> Andere Programme oder nicht? 
<k1l_> ja
<Ton> ok
<Ton> ja dankeschön
<claudia_> moinsen
<claudia_> hab mal ne frage: meine extern HD mit 3 TB speicher habe ich in 3 partitionen aufgeteilt. eine davon ist 1,72 TB gross, diese habe ich frisch formatiert, trotzdem sind ca. 3 GB an Speicher belegt. ist das normal? 3 gb finde ich schon recht viel für systemdateien oder dergleichen.
<Rochvellon> jap, ist normal, das ist für die Partitionstabelle reserviert
<claudia_> Rochvellon: danke! ich hatte mich nur gewundert, dass es "so viel" speicher ist, 3 gb finde ich schon eine menge
<bekks> 3GB für die Partitionstabelle? Blödsinn :)
<Rochvellon> claudia_: kann aber auch mit tune2fs eingestellt werden. Btw. ist für root reserviert
<sh4711> Hallo, ich habe gerade xubuntu 16.04.1 installiert. Da ich Probleme mit gvfs-mount habe möchte ich die unter /etc/samba/smb.conf editieren. Aber diese Datei bzw. das Verzeichnis /etc/samba gibt es nicht. Wenn gvfs-backends installiert ist muß es doch auch die Datei smb.conf geben. Wo kann ich die noch finden?
<Rezznx3> hallo kann einer mir helfen ich paar problme mit mein ubuntu system 
<bekks> Rezznx3: Das wissen wir erst wenn Du konkrete Fragen stellst :)
<Rezznx3> ok ja ich hab hab porblme wen ich eine run datei installiern will brricht das immer kurz vor ende ab ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und ich bekomm mein java nicht richtig installert
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau, und was genau versuchst du denn?
<Rezznx3> ich hab 16.04 lts z.b teamspeak oder nivida treiber bei beiden stürzt das immer ab 
<bekks> Was stürzt ab?
<Rezznx3> gedit
<bekks> Was hat gedit damit zu tun?
<bekks> gedit ist ein Texteditor.
<Rezznx3> ja aber gedit versucht bei mir immer waas runterzuladen für die run datei
<bekks> Dann machst du ganz heftig irgendwas falsch,
<bekks> Ein Texteditor versucht niemals, irgendwas runterzuladen.
<bekks> Was genau tust du? Beschreib uns das mal Schritt für Schritt.
<Rezznx3> ich drück auf denn run datei doppelklick und dann geht gedit auf und versucht was zu laden oder zu entziffern ka dann warte ich so eine halbe std und dann stürzt das ab
<bekks> gedit versucht die Datei zu öffnen.
<bekks> Mit einem Doppelklick kann man keine .run Datei installieren.
<bekks> Welche Nvidia Karte hast du denn?
<k1l_> warum nimmst du nicht den treiber, den ubuntu bereits bereitstellt?
<Rezznx3> gefoce 960
<bekks> Rezznx3: Und warum willst du manuell einen Treiber dafür installieren?
<Rezznx3> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfoto70yd6a5zwu.png              hir der beispiel das meine ich 
<bekks> Rezznx3: Und warum willst du manuell einen Treiber dafür installieren?
<k1l_> Rezznx3: du geht verkehrt mit den .run dateien um
<k1l_> Rezznx3: das sind installer scripte. 
<k1l_> Rezznx3: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3/
<Rezznx3> ok ja ich bin nöch anfänger auf vielen seite wird das komisch erklärt
<k1l_> halte dich mal an das wiki auf ubuntuusers.de
<sh4711> Muß ich smbclient installieren, damit dir Datei /etc/samba/smb.conf erstellt wird?
<mrkramps> sh4711, noe
<sh4711> mrkramps: das ist gut; was mache ich denn wenn die Datei nicht existiert obwohl gvfs-backends installiert ist?
<mrkramps> sh4711, das ist die konfigurationsdatei des samba servers
<mrkramps> das hat mit gvfs erst mal gar nichts zu tun
<sh4711> mrkramps: die wird aber doch auch verarbeitet, wenn ich von meinem ubuntu auf einen windows server zugreifen will, oder? und ich muss leider "client lanman auth = yes" einstellen damit ich darauf zugreifen kann.
<mrkramps> das hat nichts mir einander zu tun
<mrkramps> den samba server brauchst du um freigaben auf deinem ubuntu zu erstellen
<sh4711> "Manchmal lassen sich Freigaben von älteren Windows-Servern oder  NAS-Geräten trotz korrekter Eingabe von Benutzername und Passwort nicht  einbinden. Der Grund kann sein, dass die für die Authentifikation  verwendete Verschlüsselung vom Server nicht verstanden wird." Quelle: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount/
<mrkramps> sh4711, dann erstell die datei halt
<sh4711> mrkramps: kann es wirklich so einfach sein ? ... teste ich mal...
<claudia_> schönen abend noch mädels
<DerLehmi_> Hallo.... hätte Jemand Zeit? Mein Installer stürzt ständig ab (Zu installierende Pakete werden ermittelt)
<k1l> willst du ubuntu installieren? oder ein programm in ubuntu installieren?
<DerLehmi_> Ubuntu
<DerLehmi_> Xubuntu um genau zu sein, aber Lubuntu habe ich vorher probiert, selbes Problem
<DerLehmi_> Vorher habe ich Kali Linux, dann Kali Linux light versucht....da lief es. Nur die Helligkeitssteuerung war chaotisch. Deshalb wurde mir geraten auf Lubuntu oder Xubuntu umzusteigen
<k1l> ist das eine alte kiste?
<k1l> bist du sicher, dass es abstürzt und nicht nur etwas braucht?
<DerLehmi_> MSI Wind U100
<DerLehmi_> Nein, bin mir absolut nicht sicher. Steige sozusagen grade in Linux ein.
<k1l> warte, das war doch so ein uralt atom netbook?
<DerLehmi_> könnte hinkommen
<k1l> dann würde ich da einfach mal was warten bis er das berechnet hat
<DerLehmi_> lief halt XP drauf, und durch mein angehendes Praktikum (dort arbeitet man mit Linux), möchte ich darauf Linux fahren
<DerLehmi_> Wie denn warten? Man macht dort ja nicht viel mehr als auf Installieren gehen, ein paar Parameter eingeben und dann laufen lassen
<k1l> ok, kommt da ein fehler?
<DerLehmi_> Jup, er erstellt einen Problembericht und wartet auf Bestätigung, diesen abzusenden.
<DerLehmi_> Aber ich weiß halt nicht, wo genau das Wichtige steht.... in JournalErrors?
<DerLehmi_> noch da?
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Welche BIOS-Version ist auf dem Laptop?
<DerLehmi_> Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wie finde ich das heraus?
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: gehe dazu bitte in das BIOS, wo genau das bei dir steht kann ich nicht sagen, ist aber recht auffällig
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: http://www.legitreviews.com/msi-wind-u100-netbook-overclocking-guide_1010
<DerLehmi_> kleinen moment
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: es kommt mir auf der Seite nur auf dieses Bild an - http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1010/new_msi_wind_bios.jpg
<DerLehmi_> bis auf das Datum stimmt alles überein
<DerLehmi_> nicht ganz: EN011IMS Ver.105
<DerLehmi_> Bei BOIS-Version
<DerLehmi_> *BIOS
<DerLehmi_> EC Version N011EMS1 Ver.120
<DerLehmi_> Build Date 06/26/2008
<nagetier> okay
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: das ist aktuell, ich würde updaten - https://de.msi.com/Laptop/support/U100.html#down-bios
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: ist das denn der MSI Wind U100 , oder ist das noch ein Plus angehängt? Den soll es wohl auch geben
<nagetier> s/das/da/
<DerLehmi_> ohne plus
<DerLehmi_> wie aktualisier ich das BIOS mit Linux?
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Du erstellst einen Stick auf dem DOS ist.. wie das genau geht, sollte auf der Seite beschrieben sein
<DerLehmi_> jup habs, dann probier ich es mal auf diese Weise
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Kontrolliere zuvor aber nochmal genau ob das wirklich das BIOS ist, welches der Rechner benötigt.. noch ist mir bei der Versionsangabe auf der Seite ein wenig unwohl
<k1l> DerLehmi_: check mal die md5sum von der cd/usb, die du da gemacht hast. 
<DerLehmi_> md5sum stimmt überein
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: und kannst du uns den Fehlerbericht zukommen lassen?
<nagetier> Notfalls copy&paste und ab ins Netz damit, oder ein Bild machen
<DerLehmi_> kommt gerade schlecht, um ins BIOS zu kommen musste ich den neu starten
<DerLehmi_> um den Bericht wieder zu kriegen muss er wieder crashen oder?
<nagetier> Jo, das mit dem BIOS würde ich definitiv machen.. allerdings gibt es dabei auch immer ein Restrisiko, das sollte dir klar sein
<DerLehmi_> ich weiß nicht, ob es hilft....hier die Zeilen vom sudo cat debug | pastebinit
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Dir sollte auch klar sein dass du es danach sehr wahrscheinlich an ein paar wenigen Stellen anpassen musst
<DerLehmi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050168/
<DerLehmi_> inwiefern anpassen?
<DerLehmi_> ich sag mal so ohne BS nützt mir das Teil sowieso recht wenig
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Falls du es dir zutraust, und den Installer auch etwas mehr kennenlernen möchtest, würde ich dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation/ vorschlagen. Während der Installation kannst du dann das vollständige Xfce installieren
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Die Einstellungen werden bei einem Update zurückgesetzt.. das muss kontrolliert werden
<DerLehmi_> komm nicht wirklich weiter....einen Stick mit 512MB oder weniger kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht finden
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Steht das in der Anleitung man solle die Kapazität verwenden?
<DerLehmi_> jup, 512 oder weniger
<nagetier> vergiss das
<nagetier> nimm irgendeinen
<DerLehmi_> ( It is strongly recommended to use  usb f lash d rive less than 512M for better  compatibility )
<nagetier> ja, das wird auch so klappen
<DerLehmi_> ich krieg die krise
<DerLehmi_> der will dass ich mir Unetbootin herunterlade und ausführe
<DerLehmi_> windoof8 meckert da aber rum
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Nimm das - https://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale=de_DE
<DerLehmi_> nur zum Verständnis: ich mach aus dem USB-Stick sozusagen eine Diskette?
<DerLehmi_> vom Format her?
<nagetier> Glaube das kann man so stehen lassen, ja
<nagetier> Du kannst Rufus sagen er soll einen Stick mit DOS erstellen, auf den kopierst du dann zusätzlich den Inhalt aus dem .zip
<DerLehmi_> also mit unetbootin klappt es schon mal nicht
<DerLehmi_> was muss ich bei rufus genau einstellen?
<DerLehmi_> momentan hab ich MBR Partitionierungsschema für BIOS oder UEFI
<DerLehmi_> FAT32
<DerLehmi_> Schnellformatierung, Erweiterte Bezeichnung und Symbole erstellen
<DerLehmi_> Und dann Startfähiges Laufwerk erstellen mit FreeDOS
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: dort wählst du DOS aus
<DerLehmi_> MS-DOS?
<nagetier> der Eintrag ein über FreeDOS
<DerLehmi_> jup das ist das
<DerLehmi_> auf defekte Blöcke prüfen?
<nagetier> ne
<DerLehmi_> hat er
<DerLehmi_> den inhalt des zip-ordners dann wo genau hin?
<DerLehmi_> in LOCALE?
<nagetier> Nein, in das Grundverzeichnis
<DerLehmi_> also wo die autoruns drin sind
<nagetier> jo
<DerLehmi_> sieht schon mal besser aus
<DerLehmi_> allerdings sieht es nicht so aus wie in der beschreibung https://de.msi.com/html/pdf/How_to_make_a_bootable_flash_disk_and_to_flash_BIOS_f.pdf
<DerLehmi_> er sagt ich bin im Microsoft Windows Startup Menu
<DerLehmi_> 1. Use German keyboard .... 2. Use US-English keyboard
<DerLehmi_> darunter C:\>
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: dann führe jetzt das .bat File aus
<DerLehmi_> macht er grade
<DerLehmi_> batterie nur kurzzeitig raus oder ist länger warten empfehlenswert?
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: Steht das auch so in der Anleitung?
<DerLehmi_> nur dass man ihn ausschalten und die batterie herausnehmen soll
<DerLehmi_> im nächsten Schritt wieder Saft geben und anmachen
<nagetier> ok, und das Update ist durchgelaufen?
<nagetier> ich gehe davon aus.. strom weg, raus mit der batt, powertaste halten, ca. 30s.. dann wieder alles rückgängig machen
<DerLehmi_> getan
<DerLehmi_> immer wieder schön wenn die beschreibung nicht geht
<DerLehmi_> soll f1 drücken um ins BIOS Setup Menu zu kommen
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: die Taste kann man öfter drücken, es gibt oft nur einen kurzen Moment, wo die akzeptiert wird
<DerLehmi_> Jup, ist aber halt F11
<DerLehmi_> hab nun Load Setup Defaults ausgeführt und Save und Exit, damit müsste es das gewesen sein
<nagetier> jo, könnte ausreichen
<DerLehmi_> jetzt einfach Xubuntu neu installieren?
<nagetier> ja, versuche es jetzt nochmal
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: auch wenn es jetzt immer noch nicht klappen sollte, was ich leider aufgrund deines Berichtes vermute, hast du jetzt zumal das aktuelle BIOS.. verkehrst ist das nicht
<DerLehmi_> jup ich Wandle den Stick grade wieder um
<DerLehmi_> Ich find es halt merkwürdig, dass Kali funktioniert hat. Läuft ja auch über Debian und XFCE
<DerLehmi_> war nur das Problem: sobald ich die Helligkeit ändere (FN-Tasten, Einstellung über Desktop oder xbacklight), dann hat er wahllos die Helligkeit hoch und runtergeschraubt
<DerLehmi_> bis zum reboot
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: das könnte, muss aber nicht, am alten BIOS gelegen haben
<DerLehmi_> möglich....habe jedenfalls ne Menger Änderungen am Kernel gemacht, allesamt erfolglos
<DerLehmi_> mit Xubuntu oder Lubuntu funktioniert die Helligkeitseinstellung
<nagetier> stimmt, sagtest
<DerLehmi_> ist es empfehlenswert nebenher aus dem Internet die Daten runterzuladen?
<nagetier> nebenher?
<DerLehmi_> Fragt der Installer ja
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: dann mach das
<DerLehmi_> ach verdammt
<DerLehmi_> geht nicht
<nagetier> selber Fehler?
<DerLehmi_> Er findet die WLAN-Schnittstelle nicht
<nagetier> oh man :(
<DerLehmi_> *badumm ts
<DerLehmi_> mit der FN-Taste konnte ich es aktivieren
<nagetier> kannst ein Kabel verwenden?
<k1l> mmach nen kabel ran
<nagetier> DerLehmi_: nice :)
<DerLehmi_> merkwürdig vorher war es die ganze Zeit an, ohne dass die Status-LED leuchtet
<DerLehmi_> nun muss ich es mit den Tasten anschalten und sie leuchtet
<nagetier> finde ich gut
<nagetier> dürfte am BIOS liegen
<DerLehmi_> jup, scheint wohl was gebracht zu haben
<DerLehmi_> so dann bin ich mal gespannt, 5-10 Minuten dürfte er wohl brauchen
<DerLehmi_> sehr nice
<DerLehmi_> er hats geschafft *jubel
<nagetier> jo, fein
<DerLehmi_> Also denn ein rieseges Dankeschön an Euch für die fixe und kompetente Hilfe 
<nagetier> hau rein, schönes Wochenende
<DerLehmi_> jup das wünsche ich ebenfalls, danke nochmal und bis später^^
<nagetier> danke
<jokrebel> Wieso bekomm ich manche (sehr große?) PDF mit dem standard Dokumentenbetrachter nicht ausgedruckt? Öffne ich sie mit LibreOffice dauert es zwar fast 10 Minuten bis die Druckerwarteschlange nicht mehr auf "ausführend" steht, aber danach sind dann wenigstens die 3 Seiten auch im Netzwerkdrucker gelgen.
<nagetier> jokrebel: gar nicht lange überlegen, wechsle das Programm 
<mrkramps> oder schick solche pdfs direkt über den terminal an den drucker
<musca> oder melde einen Bug
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Ich hatte mal einen Bug, bei dem der Netzwerkdrucker beim Ausdruck von einem pdf reproduzierbar abgestürzt ist. Konnte man beheben, indem man den pdf nach ps Konverter in einer cups config-Datei geändert hat. Weiß die Details nicht mehr, aber vielleicht hilft es ja.
<mrkramps> da könnte man glatt mal in eine logdatei schauen
<jokrebel> Danke für all die Anregungen
<doc_gonzo> hi!
<doc_gonzo> ich habe mal eine frage zu proftpd/fxp konfiguration
<doc_gonzo> fxp an sich klappt, allerdings werden nur verzeichnisse angelegt, jedoch bei dateien geht es nicht mehr.
<doc_gonzo> die Datei an sich kann nicht angelegt werden
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-13
<nagetier> doc_gonzo: was war denn nochmal fxp?
<nagetier> hört sich in dem kontext jedenfalls nach benutzerrechte an
<doc_gonzo> nagetier, ich glaube, ich habe es gefuznden
<nagetier> doc_gonzo: fxp war der client, richtig *nicht nachgelesen*
<nagetier> s/der/ein/
<doev> hallo. Habe lokal mysql-server installiert und mit rcconf den Autostart deaktiviert. Nach dem Neustart läuft auch die Datenbank. Woran könnte das liegen? Hier läuft Ubuntu 14.04.
<stevieh> ubuntu 14.04 nimmt upstart, oder?
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart/
<musca> Hallo, wie steht dieser Channel zu Ubuntu on Windows?
<bekks> Was möchtest du denn wirklich wissen?
<musca> Ich bin ein erfahrener Linux-Anwender und spiele gerade mit meinem ersten frisch instalierten WSL herum.
<bekks> Und was möchtest du denn wirklich wissen?
<musca> Ich habe den Thunderbird installiert und die Verbindung zu meinem t-online-Konto scheitert per Imap.
<bekks> Und was hat das nun alles mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<bekks> Und was ist die genaue Fehlermeldung?
<musca> Configuration could not be verified - is the username or password wrong?
<bekks> Ja, und was ist daran unklar?
<musca> Ich benutze das Programm auf vielen Betriebsystemen und verwende diesen Konfigurations-Dialog deshalb ziemlich oft.
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Ich warte ja immer noch auf eine brauchbare Problembeschreibung und den Zusammenhang mit Ubuntu.
<musca> Schön wäre wenn jemand dieses Problem nachvollziehen könnte, oder eben auch das Gegenteil berichtet.
<bekks> Da steht doch, dass der Benutzername oder das Passwort falsch sind.
<bekks> Was genau ist Dir daran unklar?
<bekks> Und was hat das alles mit "Ubuntu unter Windows" zu tun, wonach du eingangs fragtest?
<musca> bekks: unklar ist mir, warum die korrekten Anmeldedaten zu dieser falschen Fehlermeldung führen.
<bekks> Nun, korrekt können die ja nicht sein, laut der Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Da du aber nicht bereit bist, irgendwelche weiterführenden Fragen zu beantworten, stelle ich meinen Support ein.
<musca> bekks: damit bin ich einverstanden. Ich danke Dir für deinen Einsatz.
<mikemator> musca: ist das ein gmail-konto?
<bekks> Dein Einverständnis ist für mich irrelevant.
<musca> mikemator:  t-online
<mikemator> 2-step-verification?
<musca> nein.
<musca> sorry, ich kann gerade nicht weitermachen, die bash startet nicht mehr, nachdem ich Firefox ausprobiert habe.
<musca> Er hat immerhin kurz funktioniert :)
<Lengsdorfer> hallo! ich habe hier einen rechner mit einer ssd und einer normalen hd, den ich mit ubuntu beglücken will. Wo legt man sinnvollerweise das home hin, ssd oder hdd?
<mrkramps> ssd
<mrkramps> und jetzt frag nach dem swap …
<Lengsdorfer> swap wollt ich weglassen weil der rechner 16GB ram hat
<mikemator> musca: dieses verhalten hatte ich auch schon einmal - das passwort war korrekt und es lag an der 2-step-verification. aber da das bei dir nicht der fall ist *shrug*
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, ok … kannst dir übrigens auch immer eine kleine swap datei nachträglich auf irgendeine der festplatten legen
<musca> danke mikemator
<Lengsdorfer> wo sollte denn der swap hin, wenn ich ihn wollte?
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, bei einer HDD neben der SSD besser auf die HDD
<mrkramps> obwohl das bei 16 GB ram und niedriger swappiness vermutlich völlig egal ist
<Lengsdorfer> ok, thx
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, ich vermute mal / und /home dann auf ssd und /datengrab auf hdd?
<Lengsdorfer> jo, so ungefähr
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, das ist sinnvoll
<Lengsdorfer> ah, nochwas: macht es noch sinn, für home eine eigene partition zu machen?
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, da gehen die meinungen stark auseinander
<mrkramps> tut man es nicht, steht einem der vorhandenen speicher effektiver zur verfügung
<mrkramps> für mal-eben-neu-installieren ist aber immer noch recht praktisch
<Lengsdorfer> ah ja, verstehe
<Lengsdorfer> also, ssd stehen ja etwas in der kritik, weil die nicht so viele schreibzyklen haben wie hdds. Wie stellt sich das denn dar, wenn die 'sterben'? Sind die dann noch lesbar oder sind sie dann ganz hin?
<fford> Die sind dann ganz hin und weg, alles futschi, ohne voranmeldung!
<mrkramps> ja, das kann im normalen betrieb dann nach 25 jahren schonmal passieren
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, hersteller verbauen da reichlich reserve um dem vorzubeugen
<mrkramps> außerdem bleibt die lesbarkeit der daten normalerweise erhalten und nur neu geschriebenes wird einfach vergessen
<mrkramps> wie bei allen festplatten halt regelmäßig mal S.M.A.R.T.-werte überprüfen
<fford> ^^
<knittl> hi. meine mittel-klick-emulation funktioniert seit einiger zeit nicht mehr. wurde da ubuntu-intern etwas umgestellt? habe dazu nichts gefunden … wie kann ich das wieder aktivieren. nervt gewaltig :]
<dadrc> knittl, mehr Infos wären hilfreich. Ubuntuversion, Hardware, seit wann, ...?
<knittl> dadrc: 16.04, dell precision m4300 (synaptics touchpad)
<knittl> seit wann ist schwer zu sagen. habe eigentlich meistens die maus im einsatz, und einmal im zug unterwegs ist es mir dann aufgefallen
<dadrc> knittl, mach mal ein Terminal auf und zeig uns die Ausgabe von `synclient` in einem Pastebin, bitte
<knittl> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<knittl> komisch
<dadrc> hmmm
<knittl> ich schau mal, was lshw ausspuckt
<dadrc> und `xinput`, bitte
<knittl> die middle-click-emulation sollte aber nicht vom synaptics-treiber kommen, oder? das ist doch generisch für alle mäuse/touchpads
<dadrc> Macht schon der Treiber
<knittl> finde in lshw jetzt auch nichts mit mouse, pointing oder synaptics …
<dadrc> guck mal, was dein X findet
<knittl> hm
<knittl> vl ist das doch mal kein synaptics
<knittl> xinput --list
<knittl> gibt mir AlpsPsS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad aus
<knittl> war der festen überzeugung, das sei ein synaptics
<dadrc> erklärt aber schon mal, wieso synaptic der meinung ist, dass da keins ist ;)
<knittl> ja. sorry für die fehlinformation
<dadrc> dafür zuständig ist wohl psmouse
<dadrc> xinput list-props <Name von dem Ding aus der Liste>
<knittl> k, spuckt wasaus
<knittl> aber nix was mit mittelklick zu tun hätte
<knittl> dadrc: oh. beim DualPoint Stick (ich hab auch nen knubbel), gibt es Middle Emulation Enabled (302): 0
<knittl> und darunter nochmal mit Enabled Default (303): 0
<knittl> in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-evdev-trackpoint.conf ist Option Emulate3Buttons auf true
<knittl> also wer deaktiviert mir das? :]
<knittl> ich stell das mal auf "1" statt "true" (sollte aber egal sein in der xorg.conf, so wie ich das kenne)
<dadrc> knittl, hmmh. sollte, ja
<knittl> und dann müsste ich vmtl auch X neu starten, damit das greift
<dadrc> setz es mal mit `xinput set-pro <Name> Middle Emulation Enabled 1`
<dadrc> das sollte sogar live gehen
<knittl> k, sowas wollte ich gerade probieren
<knittl> hat teilweise geholfen
<knittl> bei den oberen (vom stick) testen geht's jetzt. die normalen (unterm touchpad) gehen noch nicht
<knittl> aber das ist schonmal ein anfang
<dadrc> sowas in der richtung sollte es eigentlich auch für das touchpad geben
<knittl> ich seh nix. moment, ich mach nen paste
<knittl> dadrc: http://paste2.org/cemv1b1f
<knittl> überseh ich was?
<dadrc> seh da auch nichts
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Arch-Dudes behaupten,  i2c_hid blacklisten hilft
<dadrc> Nur geraten meinerseits, aber einen Versuch könnte es wert sein
<knittl> https://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2016/05/msg00002.html sieht verdächtig aus
<knittl> i2c_hid hab ich gar nicht geladen
<dadrc> ok, dann ists das nicht ^^
<knittl> aber das beschreibt gut mein problem
<dadrc> ja, passt auch von den Versionen
<dadrc> xenial hat im Moment 1.2.3
<knittl> der bug beschreibt aber 1.2.4
<knittl> apt show zeigt mir 1.2.3 für libinput10
<knittl> Version: 1.2.3-1ubuntu1
<knittl> aber ich hab jetzt zumindest mal einen middleclick
<knittl> ungewohnt die obere reihe zu nehmen, aber es ist ein workaround
<knittl> komisch ist nur, dass der defautl disabled ist
<knittl> ich glaub es ist sowieso zeit auf xenial upzugraden
<knittl> mach ich in 2 wochen dann, wenn ich wieder etwas mehr zeit habe
<knittl> dadrc: danke für deine hilfe! hat mir schon geholfen :]
<dadrc> gerne
<dadrc> Du bist übrigens schon auf Xenial, das ist 16.04 =)
<knittl> achja
<knittl> ich meinte ubuntub1
<knittl> yakkety
<knittl> * ubuntu+1
<Lengsdorfer> hallo! ich habe eben ubuntu auf einer neuen ssd installiert und alles läuft zufriedenstellend. Allerdings wollte ubuntu vor der Installation unbedingt eine neue Partitionstabelle auf die ssd schreiben. Muss ich mir sorgen wegen der ssd machen?
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: nein, die ist nötig
<Lengsdorfer> jo, mag sein, habich aber zum ersten mal so erlebt.
<Lengsdorfer> allerdings war die platte auch fabrikneu
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: genau das ist der Grund
<nagetier> Du kannst jederzeit eine neue Tabelle schreiben, das ist der SSD völlig egal
<nagetier> Also mit Datenverlust.. aus Spass macht man das nicht ;)
<Lengsdorfer> na gut. thx
<blingbling> backup von host und VMs über NFS - Welche Tools sind empfehlenswert?
<strohalm> rsync
<blingbling> strohalm: warum nicht duplicity? - kann rsync verschüsseln?
<bekks> rsync kopiert Dateien von A nach B und kann dazu auch ssh nutzen.
<blingbling> bekks: seit wann verschlüsselt ssh die Files auf der Platte?
<bekks> Das tut ssh nicht. Das war aber auch nicht deine Frage. :)
<bekks> rsync nutzt Verschlüsselung zur Dateiübertragung - wen rsyc ssh nutzt.
<blingbling> bekks: DU willst mir erzählen was meine Frage war?
<bekks> Lies Dir doch einfach deine Frage nochmal durch. Wie rsync Verschlüsselung nutzt, weisst du ja jetzt auch.
<blingbling> warum nicht duplicity? - kann rsync verschüsseln?
<blingbling> von 21:56 Uhr
<mrkramps> blingbling, im support-kanal bitte aussagen als solche treffen und nicht in rhetorische fragen verpacken =P
<setra> Hello, Ich habe shotwell installiert und hab mich versehentlich beim Plugin (Youtube) falsch authentifiziert und nun kann ich es nicht mehr ändern. Ich müsste da den username und das security token löschen, weiss aber nicht wo ich es finden kann?
<mrkramps> verwendet shotwell das gnome schlüsselbund?
<mrkramps> setra, versuch es mal mit „Passwörter und Schlüssel“ oder so ähnlich
<setra> mrkramps, ich hab mir schon das plugin angesehen, aber da wird nur getuser und getauthtoken (so circa.) verwendet
<mrkramps> da shotwell als app für gnome3 gelistet wird, sollte das zugangsdaten auch im schlüsselbund speichern
<setra> mrkramps, werds mal dort versuchen
<strohalm> blingbling: du wolltest backups basteln und nix verschüsseln
<blingbling> strohalm: legst Du Deine Backups unverschlüsselt ab?
<strohalm> logo
<strohalm> will ja wieder ran, ne?
<blingbling> und jeden mitlesen lassen?
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> du lässt die leute an deine datenträger?
<bekks> Das macht die NSA doch selbst, nachts, wenn man schläft. Einbrechen und Datenträger kopieren. Nacht für Nacht. oO
<blingbling> Nicht freiwillig...
<blingbling> Aber es Zeitgenossen geben, die Fenster und Türen aufhebeln...
<blingbling> Aber es soll...
<bekks> Können wir die Verschwörungstheorien dann mal wieder seinlassen und zum Ubuntusupport zurückkehren.
<strohalm> was bekks sagt, ausnahmsweise
<setra> mrkramps, hab seahorse installiert, welches ein tülhlchen für den Schlüsselbund ist, aber da ist leider nix... :-( relevantes nur, WIFI auth, und SSH zeugs
<mrkramps> setra, die einstellungen von shotwell sollten in ~/.gconf/apps/shotwell liegen
<mrkramps> evtl. findet sich dort etwas
<setra> mrkramps, muchas gracias
<setra> mrkramps, leider auch da nicht, nur die photodatenbank welche ein sqlite3 file ist
<setra> mrkramps, könnte es auch von google chrome gespeichert werden?
<mrkramps> kein plan, welche anbindungen shotwell da verwendet
<setra> weil da geht ja quasi so ein browserwindow auf zum eingeben der daten
<setra> ok thx
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-14
<digiton> hi zusammen
<digiton> ich habe bei bei meinem kubuntu lubuntu nachinstalliert. wie kann ich nun lubuntu als standarddesktop beim boten auswählen?
<agentsoul> Hallo sehe ich das richtig, das ich mit "rm * ! abc.txt" alles in dem aktuellen Verzeichniss lösche bis auf abc.txt??
<nagetier> digiton: du kannst das dort auswählen, wo du deinen Benutzernamen und Passwort eingibst
<bekks> agentsoul: Probier es doch aus.
<bekks> agentsoul: Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, sondern nur was mit der Parameter Expansion deiner Shell.
<agentsoul> tut es nicht
<agentsoul> wie würde so eine Verknüpfung denn aussehen?
<bekks> Was für eine Verknüpfung?
<digiton> @nagetier auswählen kann ich es, nur nicht als standard
<bekks> agentsoul: Entweder willst du alles löschen oder halt nicht.
<bekks> agentsoul: Und wenn du nicht alles löschen willst, musst du deiner Shell sagen, was du löschen willst.
<digiton> bei neustart kommt wieder der kubuntu desktop
<bekks> digiton: Dann wählst du den wieder aus vor dem Login...
<agentsoul> Ja alles "*" bis auf
<agentsoul> die Frage ist wie sage ich Ihr das
<nagetier> digiton: wenn du es für einen bestimmten Benutzer ausgewählt hattest, wird er beim erneuten Anmelden wieder den Desktop vorgesetzt bekommen
<digiton> thx
<nagetier> Wobei ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin ob sich die Wahl dann nicht auch auf andere Benutzer auswirkt.. aber ok, das scheinst du ja zu wollen
<bekks> agentsoul: Gar nicht.
<bekks> agentsoul: Dazu musst erst das globbing anpassen.
<potatoffel> Hallo. Der Versuch, von 4archive.org per wget Bilder (gehostet auf i.imgur.com) herunterzuladen resultiert in 403
<potatoffel> http://pastebin.com/1UTGPmCP
<bekks> Weisst du, was HTTP 403 bedeutet?
<potatoffel> forbidden. Ich habe nicht die benötigten Rechte. Die Links, die mir bei wget 403 liefern, funktionieren über meinen Browser
<bekks> Dann wird da sicherlich mit Cookies gearbeitet, um Dir das zu erlauben.
<bekks> Um eben diesen Download per wget zu verhindern.
<Lengsdorfer> hallo! gibt es ein praktikables Verfahren 'für Fussgänger' die Farbe am Monitor zu kalibrieren? Also etwas, was der normal-sterbliche auch hinkriegt?
<potatoffel> Das Bild und die Bildüberschrift eines Imageboards verweisen beide auf den selben imgur-Link. Erster Link funktioniert, letzterer "kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält". Warum?
<tilt> potatoffel: irgendwas mi same origin policy?
<potatoffel> Nach einem kurzen Einlesen könnte es das sein.
<potatoffel> Hintergrund: Ich möchte mit wget einige Bilder runterladen, kriege aber nur 403.
<krawall> wie kann ich bei meinem laptop die integrierte webcam identifizieren? finde in der wiki nur was zu USB-webcams
<tilt> krawall: ich vermutte, dass auch feine inttegrierte tatsaechlich eine usb ist
<tilt> sry schlechtes keyboard hier gerade
<krawall> lsusb im terminal spuckt aber nichts aus
<krawall> http://pastebin.com/zjJE9JPm
<krawall> ergebnis von lsusb
<sash_> krawall: Funktioniert die Kamera denn? Und ist nicht bspw. im BIOS deaktiviert?
<krawall> wird nicht erkannt. skype, cheese und systemeinstellungen erkennen sie nicht
<krawall> ich kann mal im bios gucken, wusste garnicht, dass die dort deaktiviert werden können
<sash_> krawall: Dann schau mal im BIOS zuerst nach. Wenn sie da ausgeschaltet ist, kann auch lsusb nix finden.
<Lengsdorfer> bei meinem netbook kann man die kamera, ähnlich wie wlan, per FN+? Taste an und ausschalten, unabhängig vom os
<krawall> ok, bis gleich
<potatoffel> Ist es möglich, mit wget die "Same-origin policy" zu umgehen, bzw. ist das überhaupt gestattet?
<sash_> Bild-URLs haben eigentlich nix mit der SOP zu tun.
<potatoffel> Der Klick auf die Bildvorschau öffnet das korrekte Bild, bei der Bildüberschrift kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Die Seite ist 4archive.org/ , der Imagehoster imgur.
<krawall> jo, bin wieder da
<krawall> kamera ist aktiviert, aber wird nicht erkannt
<saine> morgen :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-07
<passt> Ich habe die neueste libreoffice 5.4.0~rc3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~lo1 für ubuntu 16.04 installiert. Nun werden keine Symbole in den Symbolleisten mehr angezeigt. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<k1l_> du meinst du hast ein libreoffice pre release aus einer fremdquelle installiert und die funktioniert nicht richtig?
<k1l_> ich zitiere mal aus der PPA beschreibung, wo du das paket her hast: This ppa contains alpha and beta release (before the 5.X.0 release) and early release candidates. Only for the most brave and courageous!"   :D
<passt> ja, da hast du wohl recht und ich mache am besten den Schritt zurück und installiere die vorhergehende Version.
<k1l_> ich kann dir nicht sagen ob das da jetzt so soll oder ein bug von genau der version ist. die ubuntu version in den quellen funktioniert.
<Kirsten> Hallöchen, ich habe einen MAC-Cube geschenkt bekommen. Auf dem läuft Windows. Kann mich da aber nicht anmelden. Möchte jetzt am liebsten alles platt machen und Ubuntu 16.04 installieren. Gibt es da einen einfachen Weg oder irgendwo ein howe-to?
<Frickelpit> Installationsmedium rein, davon booten und installieren. Fertig
<moveax> live cd
<Kirsten> naja, aber wie komme ich beim mac denn ins Bios, um ihm zu sagen, dass er von cd oder usb starten soll?
<nifu> Kirsten: Das ist nötig. Es gibt verschiedene Tastenkombinationen die du während des starten drücken kannst. https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT201255 
<le_bot> Title: Tastenkombinationen beim Startvorgang des Mac - Apple Support (at support.apple.com)
<Kirsten> ah, super, danke!
<moveax> Option (⌥)
<moveax> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201255
<le_bot> Title: Startup key combinations for Mac - Apple Support (at support.apple.com)
<passt> Ich habe jetzt libreoffice deinstalliert und die neuen Beta/RC-Quellen entfernt und dann versucht es wieder zu installieren. Das ist aber fehlgeschlagen.
<passt> siehe hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262029/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> sudo apt update gemacht?
<passt> ja
<passt> apt-get autoremove auch gemacht
<k1l_> "apt policy libreoffice libreoffice-core" auf paste.ubuntu.com packen und hier verlinken bitte
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262201/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo apt install libreoffice-base" und guck warum er da meckert
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262219/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> wir müssen das ende der reihe finden: "sudo apt install libreoffice-core"
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262231/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> sudo apt install libreoffice-common ure
<passt> das hat erfolgreich funktioniert.
<k1l_> sudo apt install libreoffice-core
<passt> Klappt nicht, selber Fehler wie gerade eben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262270/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> hast du nicht geasgt, dass die beiden isntalliert wurden?
<passt> ure war bereits installiert und ist nicht deinstalliert gewesen
<passt> vllt sollte ich es erst manuell deinstallieren
<k1l_> nein
<passt> ich hatte ja auch 'apt-get purge libreoffice*' ausgeführt
<passt> ure = LibreOffice UNO runtime environment
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo apt full-upgrade" evtl ist da noch was anderes zurückgehalten, was die paketverwaltung an sich blockiert
<passt> nein, da ist nichts zurückgehalten gewesen
<passt> '$ dpkg -l |grep -i libreoffice' zeigt mir sechs installierte Pakete an, die mit LibreOffice zu tun haben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25262316/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> die unteren beiden sind noch vom ppa.
<k1l_> deswegen nimmt man auch "ppa-purge" um die ppas wieder zu entfernen
<k1l_> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<passt> das kenne ich noch nicht. Lese ich mir gleich mal durch.
<k1l_> weil du hast jetzt die situation, dass du die quelle entfernt hast, aber dein system noch voll von dem ppa kram ist. das resultat siehst du gerade
<passt> ok, habe ich verstanden und mit dem ppa-purge alles entfernt bekommen.
<passt> ich habe das paket libreoffice-common erstmal wieder entfernt.  das ppa erneut hinzugefügt/aktiviert.  apt-get update.  ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice-gedöns.   und dann war alles bereinigt und die ursprüngliche libreoffice Version ließ sich wieder installieren. Danke für den Tipp, k1l_ 
<kirsten>  Hallöchen, ich habe einen MAC-Cube geschenkt bekommen. Auf dem läuft Windows. Kann mich da aber nicht anmelden. Möchte jetzt am liebsten alles platt machen und Ubuntu 16.04 installieren. ich habe mich hier eingelesen: https://support.apple.com/de-de/HT201255 allerdings: wenn ich C beim Start drücke...
<le_bot> Title: Tastenkombinationen beim Startvorgang des Mac - Apple Support (at support.apple.com)
<kirsten> passiert nichts. Ich habe 16.04 auf dem USB-Stick installiert.
<mgolisch> sicher das der stick bootfähig ist?
<mgolisch> bootet ein andere computer davon?
<kirsten> Wäre es sinnvoll eine Start CD zu brennen? - vom usb-Stick wäre mir lieber
<kirsten> probier ich gleich mal aus.
<koegs> einfach so den ubuntu-stick booten geht wahrscheinlich nicht
<k1l_> ist das noch so ein alter g4 prozessor?
<kirsten> also 16.04.1LTSi386 mein Arbeits PC will booten
<k1l_> weil ppc ist doch rausgeflogen vor einiger zeit
<mgolisch> was genau ist das für mac?
<mgolisch> +ein
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann braucht man die efi/64bit-version, wenns ein einigermassen aktueller ist. wenns ein g4 ist, sowieso sinnlos
<kirsten> Das weis ich leider nicht. ist n alter cube
<mgolisch> steht normal drauf irgendwo
<mgolisch> aber wenn windows drauf lauft muss es intel basiert sein
<kirsten> ah, ok, also es steht nic hts drauf ausser mac-mini
<mgolisch> nim mal ne 64bit version von ubuntu
<kirsten> ah, ok
<kirsten> lade es mir gerade runter. Welche Distri kommt mit besonders wenig Ressorcen aus: Lubuntu oder Xubuntu?
<Lengsdorfer> lubuntu soll billiger sein
<jokrebel> welche davon lädst Du denn?
<kirsten> naja, jetzt erstmal mate, weil ich mich damit am besten auskenne
<Lengsdorfer> wieviel ram hat das maschinchen denn?
<kirsten> weiss ich leider nicht :( ist bislang noch n Blackbox
<Lengsdorfer> mate ist aber auch nicht schlecht, das läuft auch aufnem pi ganz passabel
<kirsten> schaun wir mal...50% sind schon da...
<Lengsdorfer> wobei mich eher wundern würde, wenn der mac über usb bootbar wäre
<kirsten> ups, ja aber wie denn???
<kirsten> soll ich doch lieber n CD brennen?
<kirsten> bzw dvd
<Lengsdorfer> tja, erstmal mit stick versuchen. kostet nix
<Lengsdorfer> son mac hat ja afaik kein 'bios'
<kirsten> by the way: hat jemand Erfahrung mit DoudouLinux? https://www.doudoulinux.org/web/english/index.html
<le_bot> Title: DoudouLinux - English (at www.doudoulinux.org)
<Lengsdorfer> nee, kenne ich nicht. aber netter ansatz
<kirsten> die Frage wäre, wie man aus dem iso, dass man sich da runter laden kann ein bootfähigen usb-stick baut
<kirsten> also unter ubuntu
<Lengsdorfer> hast du irgendwo eine mate rechner? dann gibts da system->systemverwalung->startmedienersteller
<Lengsdorfer> man kann das auch etwas komplizierter mit dd machen
<sem2peie> unetbootin ?
<kirsten> also mit dem Startmedienersteller hat das leider nicht funktioniert.
<Lengsdorfer> warum nicht?
<mgolisch> wie meinste?
<kirsten> aber in Kürze soll auch eine neue Version von DoudouLinux erscheinen vielleicht warte ich die erst mal ab. Soo schnell wächst mein Neffe ja nicht ;)
<sem2peie> ich a
<sem2peie> ups 
<sem2peie> ich mache das mit unetbootin einfach iso image auswählen und nen in fat32 formatierten usb-stick
<kirsten> so, die Spannung wächst: es wird gerade der 64bit Stick für den MAC erstellt...
<kirsten> werde ich dann auch mal mit unetbootin ausprobieren
<Lengsdorfer> das hier gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer/
<le_bot> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> die anleitung ist lesbar, keine ahnung obs wirklich so funktioniert http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac/how-install-linux-on-mac-3637265/
<le_bot> Title: How to install & set up Linux on a Mac - Macworld UK (at www.macworld.co.uk)
<koegs> "How to install Linux on a Mac: Replacing OS X/macOS with Linux"
<kirsten> scheisse 64 bit hat der MAC auch nicht geschluckt. ich lese jetzt erstmal den Artikel
<j_elly> hallo! weiß jemand wie ich beim starten von nautilus das default layout "erzwinge"? habe ein desktop theme mit reduzierter nautilus-headerbar, gefällt mir aber nicht und ich würde gerne das standard layout verwenden. wenn ich nautilus mit "sudo nautilus" starte erscheint automatisch das standard layout. wo wird das festgelegt?
<j_elly> hab im dconf-editor keinen eintrag dazu gefunden...
<j_elly> ...
<jokrebel> ja klar - sudo nautilus - großes Kino
<kodiaq>  set hidemail on
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-08
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> sagt mal geht der gnome phone manager unter unity?
<mgolisch> vermutlich, was auch immer das ist
<ubudesk> mgolisch: https://pastebin.com/GVqLjvVP
<le_bot> Title: ubudesk@ubudesk:~$ gnome-phone-manager (gnome-phone-manager:8884): Bluetooth - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubudesk> mgolisch: Der GNOME-Phone-Manager {en} erlaubt das Empfangen und Schreiben von SMS-Textnachrichten über das Mobiltelefon. Scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren.
<mgolisch> wieso nicht?
<ubudesk> irgendwo sollen einstellungen hinterlegt sein aber bei unity gibs die ja nicht
<mgolisch> was passiert wenn du versuchst das telefon darin zu konfigurieren?
<ubudesk> ich weiss nicht wo
<mgolisch> vermutlich in dem notification icon
<mgolisch> es sollte son icon erscheinen in der notification area
<mgolisch> da rechtsklick - > einstellungen
<ubudesk> du meinst oben rechts bei den indicatoren? - nein kein icon
<ubudesk> https://snag.gy/LREFQO.jpg
<mgolisch> und das ding lauft noch?
<ubudesk> im terminal?
<ubudesk> hm ka was du jetzt meinst
<mgolisch> ja
<ubudesk> ja läuft
<ubudesk> macht das sinn? ./sudo apt-get install classicmenu-indicator 
<ubudesk> hm geht nicht
<mgolisch> hm eigentlich sollte er alle notification icons anzeigen
<mgolisch> bei mir kommt eins : https://ibin.co/3W7CbIM0hM3k.png
<mgolisch> glaub es gibt sone whitelist dafür welche icons angezeigt werden
<mgolisch> evtl muss man das anpassen
<ubudesk> okay danke erstmal, hm
<mgolisch> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<le_bot> Title: How To Re-Enable The Notification Area (Systray) In Ubuntu, For All Applications ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<mgolisch> aber ka ob das in aktuellen unity versionen so funktioniert
<ubudesk> ich start mal neu
<enclude> Hallo, gibt es Viren unter Linux?
<ubudesk_> re
<ubudesk_> mgolisch: hab variante b von der webseite genommen habe keine passende einträge 
<mgolisch> wie gesagt hab keine ahnung ob man das wirklich braucht, hab unity seit jahren nicht benutzt
<ubudesk_> k, thx
<ubu> moin
<ubu> mgolisch: hast recht gehabt mit der whitelist
<mgolisch> ubu: was hast du gemacht damit es geht?
<ubu> vom desktop 16.04 zum laptop 12.04 gewechselt und da variante b genommen
<ubu> also von deiner seite
<ubu> allerdings gehts trotzdem nicht
<ubu> aber der indikator ist da, wieder dazu gelernt
<ubu> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25266814/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mr_Fluffi> n'Abend
<Mr_Fluffi> Ich benötige Hilfe
<Mr_Fluffi> bin ich hier richtig?
<Fuchs> hoi
<Fuchs> kommt darauf an womit Du Hilfe benoetigst
<Fuchs> am besten mal die Frage stellen, dann schauen wir 
<Mr_Fluffi> grub
<Fuchs> [18:54:19] <Fuchs> am besten mal die Frage stellen, dann schauen wir 
<k1l_> Mr_Fluffi: stell dir vor du musst deinem mechaniker am telefon erklären was an deinem auto kaputt ist. desto mehr und genauer du erklärst, desto besser kann man helfen.
<Mr_Fluffi> also folgends. ich hatte wubi auf win7 am laufen und dann die hdd gewechselt, sprich die komplette alte hdd auf eine neue geklont. Win7 lief natürlich, ubuntu über wubi nicht. Gebootet wird mit uefi. es kommt zwar grub aber bei der auswahl von ubuntu kommt die meldung no such device gefolgt von einer reinen nummer
<Mr_Fluffi> ich nehme mal an aufgrund der neuen hdd (trotz klonen komischerweise) muss an der grub.cfg rumgefricklet werden. aber was genau weiß ich nicht
<k1l_> also von wubi solltest du dich direkt verabschieben. das war mal zum test von ubuntu. aber nicht um das langfristig zu installieren. deswegen wurde das auch entfernt mittlerweile
<Mr_Fluffi> naja wenn man ubuntu nicht wirklich installieren will ist das nun mal die einzige möglichkeit
<k1l_> wie gesagt, es wurde eingestellt, da es nicht mehr sauber läuft mit windows und uefi und ist deswegen nicht supportet.
<Herbert-51> Nabend alle, wollte eben ein Browsergame spielen doch mein Falshplayer bricht immer zusammen. Hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann, Habe Firefox als Browser
<Mr_Fluffi> ok, aber das hilft mir ja nicht weiter. ist ja nicht so als ob da nichts mehr zu machen wäre
<Mr_Fluffi> zudem ist mein problem ein gängiges problem beim wechseln der hdd, unabhängig von nicht mehr supportet, win7, uefi oder was auch immer
<Mr_Fluffi> kann mir denn keiner helfen? ein grub spezialist hat das in 1 minute gelöst. nur bin ich eben keiner
<k1l_> Mr_Fluffi: wubi war ein schlechtes provisorium. probleme waren normal. supporter haben es gehasst. es wurde dann beerdigt. wenn dir einer helfen will soll er das machen. ich fasse wubi nicht mehr an
<k1l_> und installiert hast du ubuntu ja, nur eben auf die behindertste art und weise. einfach eine partition machen, ubuntu da reininstallieren, fertig
<Mr_Fluffi> es ist ein stinknormales grub problem. ob nun wubi oder nicht. ich muss nur die cfg sauber anpassen
<Mr_Fluffi> ich fass linux in zukunft nur noch mit der kneifzange an. nur pain in the ass am laufenden band. lösung: nimm halt wubi nicht. es wird faking überall angepriesen! woher soll man das wissen....
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht welcher depp dir wubi aufgeschwatzt hat.
<Mr_Fluffi> die leute aus dem ubuntu-de chat.
<k1l_> das bezweifel ich stark. denn die wissen schon seit vor 2012, dass das ein problem-magnet ist
<Mr_Fluffi> wie auch immer. ich benötige hilfe. ein verweis auf wubi ist kacke bringt mich nicht weiter
<k1l_> Mr_Fluffi: wenn sich hier einer findet, der noch die nerven hat wubi zu unterstützen, dann viel erfolg. die stimmung bei den supportern ist allgemein aber eher gegen wubi, seit jahren. daher solltest du dich nicht wundern.
<Mr_Fluffi> wie gesagt, wubi mag zwar im spiel sein, aber es ist im endeffekt ein normales grub problem. gegen grub ist die stimmung sicher nicht negativ sein. da wird mir doch einer helfen können.
<nagetier> Herbert-51: versuche mal Chromium oder Chrome, nur dort ist Flash noch aktuell.. 
<nagetier> bei Chromium bin ich mir gar nicht wirklich sicher
<Herbert-51> nagetier danke habe jetzt opera drauf da gehts :-)
<nagetier> ajo
<bunyip> wat, in ubuntu gibt es noch das alte flash? gibt doch schon ne ganze weile für jedes linux das aktuelle flash.
<bunyip> in meinem palemoon: flashplugin 26.0.0.137-1, dürfte in chrome die selbe version sein.
<bunyip> kaum die rede davon, kommt ein update: flashplugin-26.0.0.151-1
<ppq> :)
<nagetier> bunyip: auch für jeden Browser, und war das nicht bis noch vor kurzem ganz anders.. ich renne da ehrlich gesagt nicht hinterher, sehe hier nur im fx auf einschlägigen Seiten probleme, die der Chrome nicht hat, in meiner recht dürftigen Konfiguration. Neben Flash muss es auch noch ein anderes Leben geben!
<beate> Hallo, welche virtuelle maschine benutzt ihr in Ubuntu mate? ich möchte dieses image für die Pi ausprobieren: http://developers.kano.me/downloads/
<le_bot> Title: Downloads At Kano | Computer Kits & Coding For All Ages — Kano Developers (at developers.kano.me)
<k1l_> für einsteiger ist wohl virtualbox am einfachsten
<k1l_> !virtualbox
<le_bot> Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<beate> ok, danke
<DeannaT2> schlaft wohl
<bunyip> nagetier: Es ist wirklich noch nicht besonders lange, das Adobe Linux wieder unterstützt, seit ca. August 2016 bekommt man die gleiche version wie z.B. Windows auch, Vorher gab es nur die urururaltversion mit fixes, Adobe Flash 11 ca. seit Oktober 2011. 
<bunyip> nagetier: Ansonsten gibt es noch Unterschiede ob ein Browser NPAPI oder PPAPI nutzt. Zum Glück gib es inzwischen aber viele Browser, da sollte für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei sein.
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-09
<ubu> hi
<ubu> ich komm nicht weiter http://paste.ubuntu.com/25276438/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> ubu: also mit ausführlichen fehlerbeschreibungen hast du's ja nicht gerade...
<LetoThe2nd> und nachdem gnome-phone-manager seit knapp viereinhalb jahren kein update mehr gesehen hat...
<ubu> will ne sms am lappy übers telefon (bt) schreiben
<ubu> LetoThe2nd: gibs ne alternative außer wammu?
<LetoThe2nd> ubu: keine ahnung
<ubu> liegts am smartphone oder am bt stick viel zu krass
<h4x3> moin
<h4x3> ich hab da gerade ein problem mit meinem personalisierten grub 2 hintergrundbild. es wird nicht angezeigt.
<Frickelpit> personalisierter Grub Hintergrund … wie oft startest du die Kiste neu, dass sich so ein Aufwand für ein paar Sekunden lohnt?
<h4x3> is für mein laptop
<Fuchs> h4x3: falsches Format, falsche Pfadangabe, Bild auf einer Partition, die zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht eingebunden ist
<Fuchs> so als Ideen 
<h4x3> 1024x768
<h4x3> pfadangabe is richtig
<h4x3> allerdings die partition könnte wirklich falsch sein
<h4x3> da auf der ersten partition windows ist
<h4x3> wie zieh ich das mit der richtigen partitionsangabe gerade?
<h4x3> bzw wie gebe ich eine partition mit an ?
<h4x3> in der anleitung heisst die zeile im grub dann ja: export GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/images/bildname.jpg"
<Fuchs> das klingt eher nach grub1 als grub2 
<Fuchs> 2er Format ist m.W.  
<Fuchs> insmod png background_image -m stretch /boot/grub/splash.png
<h4x3> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Aussehen_-_einfache_Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Aussehen - einfache Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<h4x3> ich hab die anleitung genommen
<Fuchs> dann muss ich passen
<h4x3> ich glaub wirklich dass das bild nicht gefunden wird
<h4x3> wo gebe ich denn die partition mit an?
<koegs> h4x3: pack das bild auf deine linux-partition
<koegs> am einfachsten so wie oben beschrieben
<h4x3> naja da liegt das bild ja im /boot/grub verzeichnis
<h4x3> allerdings muss ich noch das laufwerk angeben?
<h4x3> also nich nur /boot/grub sondern sowas wie /sda2/boot/grub?
<koegs> ne, musst du nicht
<h4x3> das bild liegt auf /dev/sda5
<h4x3> und dann halt /boot/grub/meinbild.jpg
<koegs> wenn, /dev/sda5 auf / oder /boot gemountet ist, dann ist alles gut
<h4x3> kann ich das prüfen wenn ich im grub menü bin?
<h4x3> also wenn ich den rechner starte und grub angezeigt wird. kann ich ja c drücken
<h4x3> bekomme die commandline
<Amm0n> h4x3, hast du auch /etc/default grub angepasst und ein "update-grub" gemacht?
<Amm0n>  /etc/default/grub
<h4x3> jup die cfg hab ich angepasst und nen update auch
<h4x3> und sogar den mkconfig
<h4x3> ich werd später mal nen anderes bild testen
<Amm0n> JPG/JPEG images must be 8-bit (256 color). Else you will get errors saying "Too many Huffman tables". Since most of the time you will not want to limit yourself to 256 colors (which is totally yesteryear) you will probably find PNG much preferable.
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<le_bot> Title: Grub2/Displays - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> hi
<ubu> was mach ich falsch 14.04 x64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25277556/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubu> bei dconf kann ich den eintrag nicht finden
<beate> Hallo, ich sitze hier vor einem alten Dell dimension e520 dm061 und würde gerne ein bios update machen. Leider fine ich nur Anleitungen für Windos. Geht soetwas auch unter Ubuntu???
<leszek> beate: beim bios update bieten solche geräte meist eine "live" version die dann ein freedos booten um das bios zu flashen. Einige BIOS Versionen haben ein Flash Tool bereits eingebaut, so musst du nur das BIOS Image auf einen USB Stick packen und kannst dann das BIOS direkt über das Update Tool des BIOS updaten
<beate> ja, ich lese mich gerade ein: http://www.dell.com/support/article/de/de/debsdt1/sln171755/dell-bios-in-linux-und-ubuntu-umgebungen-aktualisieren?lang=de danke!
<le_bot> Title: Dell BIOS in Linux und Ubuntu Umgebungen aktualisieren | Dell Deutschland (at www.dell.com)
<beate> Hallo, wie muss ich einen usb-Stick mit gparted formatieren, damit Ubuntu ihn erkennt?
<nagetier> beate: Ubuntu erkennt so einige, du meinst das BIOS erkennen kann? Dann fat32
<beate> hm, habe ich probiert, leider zeigt caja den Stick dann nicht an:(
<nagetier> beate: paste dann mal bitte 'mount'
<nagetier> !Paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<beate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25278202/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Ui, danke.. :) die letzte Zeile sagt dir selber auch nichts, vermute ich?
<nagetier> beate: Könnte das der Stick sein?
<beate> nein, aber nachdem ich gparted beendet habe, wird der Stick jetzt angezeigt, danke!
<nagetier> ok
<rene_h> hi all
<rene_h> habe ubuntu neu installiert. dann musste ich für den wlan usbstick den treiber installieren, habe ich getan, den hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Ralink/
<le_bot> Title: Ralink › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rene_h> jetzt findet mein wlan zwar netzwerke, also der stick geht, auch kann ich verbinden anklicken und das passwort eingeben, dann verbindet er sich und danach war dann, dann kommt nur "verbindung wird herstellt" und dann passiert nix mehr
<rene_h> er kabel geht alles sofort, kann mir da einer weiter helfen?
<nagetier> rene_h: wicd ist eine grafische alternative zum NetworkManager, den du wahrscheinlich verwenden wirst.. den würde ich mal versuchen
<rene_h> danke hab es geschafft aber trotzdem Danke nochmal
<nagetier> Gerne
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-10
<nagetier> moin, kann evince pdf ausfüllen, und wenn nicht welche kleine gtk alternative würdet ihr empfehlen?
<nagetier> wenn ich das richtig lese kann es das nicht
<pragomer> kann ich bei der späteren Erstellung eines zweiten Benutzers irgenwo die Option wählen "Home-Verzeichnis-Verschlüsslung"? Also encrypt-fs?
<pragomer> Oder geht dies nur auf der Konsole?
<erdapfel> hallo hat ubuntu und lubuntu16.04.03 lts gleiche supportzeiten?
<erdapfel> finde von april 2019 bis 2021 verschiedene angaben
<k1l> ubuntu gibt bei LTS für die pakete in main 5 jahre support. die Lxde pakete sind aber nicht in main sondern in universe und werden dort von der lubuntu community betreut. die geben meistens nur 3 jahre support in aussicht.
<k1l> also bekommst du nach 4 jahren noch updates für pakete in main (firefox oder network manager oder kernel) aber nicht mehr für lxde.
<erdapfel> das heißt alles bis auf den lxde unterbau würde trotzdem aktuell sein womit der einsatz im server bereich wo die ui nur gelegentlich genutzt werden würde egal wäre
<k1l> weil im server bereich eh keine gui eingesetzt wird stellt sich das problem gar nicht. ubuntu server hat wie ubuntu 5 jahre support auf den kram in main repo
<ppq> bei desktopumgebungen (also typische komponenten wie dateimanager, panel, windowmanager usw.) sind remote ausnutzbare sicherheitslücken sehr selten, deshalb kann man ruhigen gewissens bis zum supportende von "main" weiternutzen was verfügbar ist
<neu_> hi
<neu_> brauche hilfe um grub vom live system zu schreiben
<neu_> dualboot mit win7
<neu_> win7 startet 
<neu_> ubuntu ist inst.
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<neu_> kann ja schon nix einhängen
<koegs> wieso nicht?
<neu_> mount: can't find /dev/sda3/mnt in /etc/fstab   bedeutet ist eingehängt?
<neu_> ok
<koegs> da fehlt doch ein leerzeichen
<neu_> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<neu_> ?
<neu_> es ist nicht so einfach für mich
<neu_> ich hab das schon durch nach wiki ohne erfolg
<koegs> mich dünkt du übernimmst die befehle nicht korrekt
<koegs> am besten deinen eingetippten befehl und fehlermeldung in ein pastebin
<neu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25284209/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> neu_: schon die erste Zeile ist falsch
<jokrebel> sda ist die Platte - Du willst die richtige Partition nutzen (zB. sdc4)
<jokrebel> außerdem fehlt ein Leerzeichen dort
<neu_> sda1 ist win und sda3 ubuntu
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> na dann 
<jokrebel> und den zweiten Befehl auszuführen, wenn der erste schon schief ging ... hmm
<DaVu> grundlegend sieht ein Mountbefehl doch so aus....also: mount <Gerät> <mountpoint>
<DaVu> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/festplatte
<jokrebel> ja
<DaVu> wobei der mountpoint "festplatte" natürlich vorher erstellt werden muss
<DaVu> neu_: lies mal das wiki...das ist sehr hiflreich. 
<neu_> tut mir leid diese grundlagen werde ich nie draufhaben
<jokrebel> neu_: sudo mount /dev/sda/mnt   <--- vs.  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<neu_> ich fang jedes mal mit wiki an und es scheitert..
<DaVu> dann musst du es so lange lesen bis du es verstanden hast
<neu_> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist
<jokrebel> Leerzeichen können wichtig sein und sda muss halt durch die richtige Partition ersetzt sein
<DaVu> ^^ ubuntu-studio 
<DaVu> ?!
<DaVu> hat das hier support?
<DaVu> neu_: ...nochmal ganz langsam...haben wir deine Aufmerksamkeit? ;)
<DaVu> der Befehl setzt sich aus: sudo mount <gerät> <mountpoint> 
<neu_> ja
<DaVu> zusammen
<DaVu> also....gerät ist in dem Fall: /dev/sda 
<DaVu> zum Beispiel
<DaVu> und der Mountpoint ein Ordner im Verzeichnis /mnt
<DaVu> diesen Ordner musst du also erst noch erstellen
<DaVu> nachdem du den Ordner erstellt hast...zum Beispiel: mkdir /mnt/festplatte1
<neu_> was soll ich da erstellen ist ein livestick
<DaVu> ah...das wusste ich nicht
<DaVu> Dennoch sollte auf dem Licestick doch auch das Verzeichnis /mnt bestehen, oder nicht?
<Lengsdorfer> und das Ding wird nicht automatisch gemounted?
<DaVu> neu_: was hast du vor? eine Datenrettung?
<DaVu> von Live-Stick booten, festplatte mounten und Daten retten
<neu_> auf die platte kann ich auch zugreifen
<DaVu> wo ist denn das Problem?
<neu_> ne den bootloader inst.
<DaVu> der installiert sich von selbst, wenn du Ubuntu  installierst
<neu_> eben nicht
<neu_> in meinem fall
<DaVu> Ist das Windows und Linux im dual-boot?
<neu_> ja
<DaVu> zuerst Linux und dann windows installiert?
<neu_> ja
<DaVu> da ist der Fehler
<DaVu> Windows überschreibt den Bootloader
<neu_> ne na erst win
<neu_> dann linux
<DaVu> so wäre es richtig gewesen
<DaVu> anscheinend ist das aber nicht der Fall
<DaVu> aber egal
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<neu_> war so erst win dann ubuntu
<neu_> nach wiki geht nix
<Lengsdorfer> läuft die kiste im efi oder legacy mode?
<DaVu> ^^ guter Einwand
<neu_> wie bekomm ich das raus?
<Lengsdorfer> im Bios
<neu_> hmm
<Lengsdorfer> irgendwo bei den bootoptionen, verm.
<DaVu> neu_: du weißt, wie du ins Bios kommst?
<neu_> ja
<DaVu> ok...wollte dir nicht zu Nahe treten, aber man weiß ja nie ;)
<neu_> bis dann
<neu_> so ich konnte nix finden im bios über efi oder legacy
<neu_> es ist ein zbook von hp
<neu_> ok es mountet jetzt
<neu_> auch den swap?
<neu_> super jetzt gings gut nach wiki
<neu_> dank
<Baker0052_> Moinsen. ich arbeite gerade mit einem DMS System. Hab nur einen Simplex Scanner. Jemand eine möglichkeit parat wie ich TIFF automatisch sortieren kann von 1,3,5,7,2,4,6 -> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 ?
<Baker0052_> sry 1,3,5,7,6,4,2 -> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7
<Baker0052_> SimplexRepaginator kann nur pdf
<vlt> Wos?
<vlt> Baker0052_: Du hast TIFF-Dateien? Wie heißen die?
<vlt> Und wie sollen sie dann heißen?
<Baker0052_> Ich hab eine MultiPage Tiff Datei. wie die heißen? so wie ich sie benenne^^
<Baker0052_> und will davon eine sortierte multipage tiff machen
<Baker0052_> ich scanne halt erst die vorderseiten ein und dann die rückseiten
<vlt> Aaah, ok.
<vlt> tiffsplit, bisschen magic, tiffcp
<Baker0052_> wichtig ist mir halt die qualität. probiert hab ich aktuell als tiff gescannt -> zu pdf gemacht -> simplexrepaginator drüber -> sowohl als pdf und auch tiff. dann haperts aber an der texterkennung. 
<vlt> Baker0052_: Bei keinem der genannten Befehle wird die Qualität verändert.
<vlt> Baker0052_: Nicht mal, wenn Du tatsächlich den Umweg über PDF gingst.
<vlt> (Wenn Dein PDF-Konverter keinen Scheiß macht.)
<Baker0052_> hmm. dann teste ich erstmal weiter^^ komisch finde ich gerade, dass wenn ich meine mit gscan2pdf als pdf abspeicher, die die selbe größe erhalte bei Kompression=keine und Kompression=lzw
<stevieh> hey ho. 
<stevieh> skrodzki@stevex230 ~> ls -la /dev/rfcomm0
<stevieh> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 216, 0 Aug 10 19:49 /dev/rfcomm0
<stevieh> sudo cat /dev/rfcomm0 geht, aber cat als user nicht, obwohl ich in der Gruppe dialout bin. Warum?
<vlt> stevieh: Was sagt `groups`?
<vlt> Bei Gruppenänderungen ggf. mal logout/login probieren.
<stevieh>  groups
<stevieh> skrodzki adm dialout cdrom sudo dip video plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers libvirtd
<stevieh> nein, da bin ich schon ewig drin
<vlt> hmm
<vlt> Was bedeutet "geht nicht"? Gibt's 'ne Fehlermeldung?
<stevieh> skrodzki@stevex230 ~> cat /dev/rfcomm0 
<stevieh> cat: /dev/rfcomm0: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
<dadrc> Das ist dann aber eher keine Rechtefrage
<dadrc> Läuft blueman oder modemmanager?
<stevieh> yep
<dadrc> kill it
<dadrc> von mir aus auch with fire
<stevieh> gleich, erstmal pizza belegen
<stevieh> nützt auch nix.
<stevieh> also blueman lief, modemmanger, was ist das=
<stevieh> ?
<dadrc> stevieh, ein Service, der für komische Modems zuständig ist
<dadrc> Dann lass uns aufhören zu raten und zeig mal den Output von `sudo fuser /dev/rfcomm0`
<stevieh> root@stevex230:~# sudo fuser /dev/rfcomm0 
<stevieh> /dev/rfcomm0:         6341
<stevieh> root@stevex230:~# ps auxww | grep 6341
<stevieh> root      6341  0.0  0.0   6608   884 pts/0    S+   19:49   0:00 rfcomm connect rfcomm0 00:11:A5:C0:6E:C6
<stevieh> das muss ich aber auflassen, sonst geht gar nix, oder?
<stevieh> strange vorhin hab ich da schon mal geschaut, ah, aber als user...
<stevieh> wusst ich auch nicht, dass man als user die nicht sieht
<stevieh> aha, doch, rfcomm bind foo bar geht dann auch für den user...
<dadrc> stevieh, also geklärt?
<sem2peie> ThreeM mein ram upgrade scheint problemlos zu funktionieren (27h stresstest) bekommt der jetzt die rocksolid plakette ? 
<sem2peie> ups
<stevieh> dadrc: wahrscheinlich ja, aber ich lass mich überraschen... das ganze bt gps zeugse ist dermassen was von flaky
<stevieh> aber danke für die Hilfe. Hab gelernt, dass fuser als ruth aufgerufen werden sollte ;-)
<empedokles78> Ist Rhytmbox zum Audioplayer beladen empfohlen, oder verwendet ihr was anderes?
<nagetier> ich mag deadbeaf.. basiert auf tabs, ausgabe lässt sich sehr gut einstellen, plugins hinzufügen
<nagetier> ist per ppa zu haben
<dadrc> gmusicbrowser ist mein favorit
<nagetier> wobei "beladen" dort schon anders abläuft, ich mags derzeit.. schön unkompliziert
<nagetier> *deadbeef, sry
<empedokles78> was heisst anders abläuft?
<empedokles78> im prinzip könnte ich vielleicht auch den filebrowser nehmen. offenbar ist sony walkman standardmässig nur für win/mac eingerichtet.
<empedokles78> Im store verlangt dieser deadbeef ein ubuntu-one-konto.
<k1l> der ist jaa uch nicht aus den repos sondern dann als snap
<empedokles78> okay. dann versuche ich es mit dem anderen.
<empedokles78> wo fügt man in diesem gmusicbrowser denn tracks hinzu? ;)
<empedokles78> "verwende den einstellungsdialog, um welche hinzuzufügen" - aber wo ist der?
<empedokles78> fail by design :)
<empedokles78> okay, gefunden. :)
<empedokles78> wie kann man ein paar titel aus diesem gmusicbrowser auf den mp3 player bugsieren?
<stevieh> es gibt kopieren...  
<empedokles78> was ist verschieben?
<stevieh> von a weg nach b. kopieren ist, nich weg, sondern auf a bleibt es auch noch...
<empedokles78> von der festplatte auf den player? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
<stevieh> probiers einfach
<empedokles78> Was ist an Rhytmbox schlecht(er)?
<stevieh> die Bedienung ist halt anders. Der eine mag das, der andere dies
<empedokles78> funktioniert bei euch der last.fm player unter rhytmebox?
<empedokles78> okay, wurde offenbar von last bereits 2014 eingestellt, die funktion ist aber nach wie vor im programm..
<smeexs> wieso kann ich seit 16.04 keine exe dateien mehr öffnen ? gibts alternativen ?
<k1l> öffnen im sinne von programm starten?
<smeexs> nein öffnen um datein in der exe zu bearbeiten oder auszutauschen
<k1l> die archivverwaltung sollte das immer noch können
<k1l> smeexs: hab hier kein 16.04 zur hand, aber das ging damals und geht jetzt noch auf neueren ubuntus. 
<smeexs> kommt immer das https://s02.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/d421/a15451742/file138.png k1l
<k1l> ist denn die .exe in ordnung?
<smeexs> jaja und wie gesagt das kommt immer , egal welche , diese zb hatte ich damals schon bearbeitet
<k1l> die pakete für zip und rar sind aber installiert?
<smeexs> sorry inet war weg
<smeexs> für rar ja für zip gibts ja n ix zum installieren
<smeexs> das ärgert mich , früher war das kein problem und jetzt geht das nicht mehr
<tomreyn> das wird eventuell ne folge davon sein dass ein paar sicherheitslücken in file-roller geschlossen wurden (die designänderungen nach sich zogen).
<tomreyn> Das Paket 'pev' bietet informationen zu PE-Dateien (.exe)
<tomreyn> zum 'entpacken' dereinzelnen PE-strukturen: wrestool --extract
<tomreyn> um nur die sections anzuzeigen: objdump -h datei.exe
<smeexs> das würde auch erklären warum es im alten ubuntu jetzt auch nicht mehr geht 
<tomreyn> joa :)
<smeexs> sehr ärgerlich
<smeexs> weil ich wollte die exe von nem windows irc programm so öffnen damit ich meinen chat da rein schreiben kann damit auch der ärgste dau nur nen doppelklick auf die setupexe braucht und gleich automatisch in meinen channel kommt 
<smeexs> ich gleich auch das icon.png austauschen gegen ein eigenes logo was dann in windows als programm icon in der taskleiste neben der uhr angezeigt wird
<tomreyn> schon mal nen irc(s):// link probiert?
<tomreyn> das hilft zugegebenermaßen nicht mit dem icon
<tomreyn> (und auch nicht bei der erstinstallation eines irc-clients)
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-11
<smeexs> ja das icon wär nur ein nettes nebenbei 
<tomreyn> ein hex editor geht immer. 
<smeexs> und irc link , klar , aber das geht net in jedem browser , ein teil kapiert wieder nicht dass man den kopieren und nicht klicken soll 
<smeexs> dabei mach ich eh alles mit anleitung und bildern und fasse mich sehr kurz weil vielen ja schon 2 sätze zu viel sind 
<smeexs> und trotzdem kapierts net jeder 
<smeexs> oder gibt ko bevor er es überhaupt probiert hat weil die anleitung mehr als 3 punkte hat 
<tomreyn> dann bau dir deinen eigenen hexchat aus den sourcen
<smeexs> alternative is halt ne android app wie telegram , aber von den möglichkeiten der administration und moderation is das halt 0,00% von irc 
<smeexs> jo das müsst ich erst studiern wie/ob das geht 
<smeexs> mit dem aus und wieder zusammen packen wären das 2 klicks und 5 min zeit aufwand gewesen , abgesehn davon wärs bei anderer gelegenheit sicher auch nützlich
<smeexs> naja ich schlaf mal drüber jetzt hab ich iwie keine lust mehr 
<smeexs> aber auf jeden fall vielen dank dass du mich auf das "warum" gebracht hast 
<gkm> moin
<gkm> ich habe keinen ton im Chromium
<gkm> außer youtube da gehts
<gkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25288280/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gkm> weiß jemand was zu tun ist?
<gkm> kein ton im chromium wer weis rat?
<h4x3> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<gkm> kann niemand helfen den ton im chromium wieder hinubekommen?
<gkm> habs chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra fehlte
<vlt> gkm: Nur aus Interesse: Warum willst Du wissen, ob niemand helfen kann?
<gkm> wollte sicher sein
<empedokles78> Lässt sich Banshee wie Rhytmebox verwenden? Um MP3 Player zu befüllen, etc?
<leszek> empedokles78: yep
<stevieh> kann banshee mtp?
<empedokles78> stevieh, mtp?
<_moep_> media transfer protocol
<enclude> Hi, ich habe Linux und Windows 10 parallel installiert. Nun möchte ich noch einmal Linux auf eine andere PArtition separat installieren. Gibt es etwas zu beachten? Den GRUB überschreibe ich einfach mit dem GRUB des neuen Linux, richtig?
<k1l> wenn du einen msdos partitionstable hast kannst du nur 4 primäre partitionen haben. bei gpt ist das kein problem
<ppq> wenn das GPT ist, ist es wegen windows auch UEFI. und dann muss man grub nicht überschreiben, die sollten sich alle von selbst im UEFI nvram einnisten
<ppq> enclude, ich würde dir stattdessen virtualbox empfehlen, dann musst du dir keine gedanken machen um sowas
<ppq> das ist heutzutage schon ziemlich gut was durchreichen von geräten etc. angeht
<enclude> ppq: also nicht installieren? Ich habe gerade ein Problem bei Gparted. Ich kann die Größe des aktuellen Linux nicht ändern, obwohl im Kontextmenü vorher auswählbar. Weil vorher und nachher Speicher belegt?
<ppq> enclude, online shrinking ist eine riskante angelegenheit
<k1l> enclude: vom live usb aus?
<ppq> rein theoretisch ist das machbar, aber offiziell wird es gar nicht unterstützt bei ext4
<enclude> direkt vom geladenen Linux Mint aus
<enclude> Können beide sich denselben SWAP teilen?
<k1l> enclude: was sagt "sudo parted -l" denn zur partitionstabelle?
<ppq> ja, swap teilen ist kein problem
<ppq> viele live-linuxe nutzen sogar automatisch swap-partitionen die sie auf einer platte finden
<enclude> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25289815/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> solange man kein suspend2disk machen will. weil dann überschreibt das andere linux den kram im swap
<k1l> enclude: ok. mit gpt ist das kein problem mit der anzahl an partitionen. guck, dass das live linux nicht den swap eingebunden hat. das blockiert auch ein verschieben
<enclude> Es kommt mir vor, als wären da zu viele Partitionen, werden die alle gebracuht? Von Windows zB?
<k1l> einige hersteller haben unfassbar skurrile partitions setups bei ihren OEM installs.
<enclude> Wo sehe ich welche Partition primär ist und welche nicht, an der Terminal Ausgabe zB oder an Gparted
<enclude> Sollte ich primär oder logisch installieren das neue Linux? Sorry für die diffusen Fragen
<k1l> das gibts bei gpt gar nicht mehr
<enclude> k1l: ok danke Euch allen
<enclude> cu
<empedokles78> was macht ein media transfer protocol? sind die vergebenen sterne eigentlich zwischen den playern transferierbar?
<k1l> empedokles78: mtp ist ein protokoll um dateien mit mobilen geräten wie smartphones auszutauschen. wenn du es technisch genauer wissen willst, dann fang bei wikipedia an und zieh dir die technische dokumentation rein.
<k1l> die bewertungssysteme sind meistens player abhängig
<empedokles78> ich habe kein smartphone, gilt der mp3walkman auch?
<empedokles78> schade.
<k1l> empedokles78: wenn dein mp3 walkman mobil ist, warum nicht
<empedokles78> er wird mit usb verbunden.
<empedokles78> Von wo stammt Beats per Minute (leider leer in Banshee)
<empedokles78> ?
<k1l> musik-programme berechnen das selber oder fragen datenbanken ab. oder es steht bei der .mp3 in der dateiinfo
<k1l> wo ist denn jetzt das problem mit mtp?
<koegs> empedokles78: du fragst falsch herum, finde heraus ob dein MP3-Player mtp nutzen oder einfach als USB-Stick ins System eingebunden wird
<empedokles78> Wäre mtp also funkübertragung? Dann eh nicht.
<k1l> nein
<k1l> mtp ist wie die daten durch das kabel auf das gerät gequetscht werden. es gibt auch noch andere methoden wie "usb massenspeicher", das kennst du vom usb-stick.
<k1l> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol  <- lesen
<le_bot> Title: Media Transfer Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<empedokles78> Wo könnte sowas stehen? Link: https://www.sony.ch/de/electronics/support/digital-music-players-nw-nwz-ws-series/nw-ws413#downloads
<le_bot> Title: Support für NW-WS413 | Downloads, Handbücher, Tutorials und häufig gestellte Fragen | Sony Schweiz (at www.sony.ch)
<koegs> sollen wir nun für dich lesen und recherchieren?
<k1l> empedokles78: was ist denn das ubuntu problem?
<empedokles78> Naja, vielleicht versuche ich einfach die Playliste einmal zu übertragen, wird schon funktionieren.
<empedokles78> Mit oder ohne mtp
<easzero> hi, ic habe TOR aus den repos installiert, aber ich finde kein Icon im Start menu. Ich kann es nur per Terminal starten. Wo finde ich das Icon?
<empedokles78> Ich habe in Banshee in der "Dateisystem--Warteschlange" zwei Alben? Wie füge ich diese jetzt der Musikbibliothek hinzu?
<junglist> wenn ich im software center nach einigen anwendungen suche findet es nichts
<junglist> jetzt am beispiel steam
<junglist> woran liegt dasẞ
<junglist> ?
<k1l> hast du evlt multiverse nicht aktiviert? junglist 
<junglist> wie richte ich das ein?
<k1l> systemsettings -> software & updates
<easy> hi, ist da ein Unterschied zwischen Partitionsname und -bezeichnung in GParted?
<k1l> partitionsname ist von der partition. bezeichnung ist vom filesystem innerhalb der partition
<junglist> ah ich sehe gerade, multiverse hat nen hacken
<junglist> sollte also aktiviert sein
<k1l> dann mach mal ein terminal auf und gib das ein "apt policy steam | nc termbin.com 9999" das gibt dir eine url aus, die bitte hier zeigen
<junglist> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<junglist> http://termbin.com/pa5h
<k1l> also kannst du einfach das paket steam installieren. die paketverwaltung findet das ja
<CHRIS-DE> guten abend in die runde
<CHRIS-DE> hat jemand lust, mir bei einem "problem" mit ubuntu 17.04 behilflich zu sein?
<CHRIS-DE> es geht um die herstellung einer netzwerkverbindung über wireless lan
<junglist> ich habe auch schon die apt-url von der wiki genommen
<junglist> sudo apt-get install steam-installer steam-devices 
<junglist> da wird weder installer noch devices gefunden
<k1l> junglist: für 16.04 heißt das paket nur steam
<junglist> das sieht gut aus. danke dir
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: sag mal was wo wie nicht klappt. dann kann man sehen ob jemand helfen kann
<CHRIS-DE> ok, es sieht wie folgt aus
<CHRIS-DE> ich habe ubuntu 17.04 auf einem dell optiplex 760 usff installiert ... lief bisher alles super über lan
<CHRIS-DE> nun steht der rechner an einer anderen stelle und muss über wlan ins netzwerk
<CHRIS-DE> dazu habe ich einen wlan usb stick besorgt, einen d-link dwa 140 rev. d
<CHRIS-DE> der wird wohl "von haus aus" unterstützt
<CHRIS-DE> hab ich im internet gelesen
<CHRIS-DE> scheinbar hat die installation auch geklappt, ich sehe verfügbare netzwerke, wenn ich verbinden will, wird das wlan kennwort abgefragt
<k1l> steck den mal an und zeig die zeile aus "lspci" im terminal, die den stick beschreibt. wenn du nicht welche zeile das ist einfach die ganze ausgabe zu paste.ubuntu.com hochladen und die url hier zeigen
<CHRIS-DE> aber er baut die verbindung nicht auf
<k1l> äh sorry, "lsusb" nicht lspci
<CHRIS-DE> ok, mach ich gleich mal
<CHRIS-DE> kann ich ggf. auch ein foto von der ausgabe hochladen?
<CHRIS-DE> ich würd das von dem anderen rechner abfotografieren
<k1l> der rechner hat doch lan oder?
<CHRIS-DE> nee, nicht mehr
<CHRIS-DE> das isses ja
<k1l> achso. das erschwert das ganze ziemlich
<CHRIS-DE> ja
<k1l> du kannst mir auch einfach die usb-id ablesen und hier eintippen
<CHRIS-DE> BUS 002 Device 003: ID 2001:3c15 D-Link Corp. DWA-140 RangeBooster N Adapter (rev.B3) [Ralink RT5372]
<CHRIS-DE> das mit der rev. ist seltsam ... laut aufkleber auf dem stick ist es eine "d" revision
<k1l> ja die hersteller halten sich selber nicht an die revs. die mischen da die wildesten sachen, je nachdem was gerade auf dem teilemarkt billig zu haben ist
<CHRIS-DE> unter windows funktioniert der stick, kaputt ist er also wohl nicht
<CHRIS-DE> hab auch noch n anderes netzwerk probiert, selbes verhalten
<k1l> ja das wird ein problem mit dem treiber sein
<CHRIS-DE> man sieht oben rechts, wie er die verbindung, nach eingabe des kennworts, aufbauen will, das geht ca. 10 sek., dann sagt er "verbindung getrennt"
<CHRIS-DE> wie gehe ich da am besten vor? 
<k1l> "echo "options rt2800usb nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf" danach reboot
<fabian_> hi, ich hab meine fstab zerhauen 
<fabian_> bin mit live drin und irgentwas kann da nicht stimmen
<CHRIS-DE> ok, die pipe trennt zwei commands, oder?
<CHRIS-DE> also erst das mit dem echo
<CHRIS-DE> dann sudo
<CHRIS-DE> oder?
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: ja sie übergibt es an den 2. teil 
<fabian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25291350/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> tipp das so ab, alles in eine zeile, dann enter
<CHRIS-DE> mit den anführungszeichen am ende und am anfang?
<k1l> nein, die äußersten sind von mir um zu zeigen wo der terminal teil beginnt und endet
<CHRIS-DE> ok
<k1l> fabian_: was stimmt nicht?
<CHRIS-DE> ich gehe gleich in den anderen raum und werd das mal eingeben
<fabian_> die raute ist ?
<fabian_> bootet nicht mehr
<fabian_> die raute vor uuid vom swap?
<fabian_> errors=remount-ro    was soll das?
<k1l> die raute ist das kommentar-zeichen. sachen nach einer raute werden von mount nicht gelesen
<k1l> die raute vor swap ist, weil du cryptswap nutzt, siehe nächste zeile
<k1l> fabian_: error=remount-ro ist normal. das heisst bei komischen zeichen der festplatte wird die nur noch ro gemountet, damit du deine daten nicht überschreibst
<fabian_> also alles richtig?
<k1l> fabian_: was ist denn das problem bei dir überhaupt? oder hast du in die fstab geguckt und wunderst dich was das alles heißt und es gibt gar kein problem?
<fabian_> es bootete nicht mehr
<CHRIS-DE> äääh sorry, ganz dämliche frage, wie gebe ich die "pipe" ein?
<fabian_> nachtem ich win7 eingetragen hatte
<CHRIS-DE> wenn ich die auf der tastatur drücke, passiert nichts
<CHRIS-DE> also strg alt pipe
<jokrebel> altgr
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: altgr + <
<CHRIS-DE> oh, ok
<k1l> fabian_: und jetzt bootet es wieder?
<fabian_> weiß ich noch nicht mache das gerade mit live system und chroot
<k1l> war da keine frei zeile am ende? die braucht die fstab
<fabian_> deswegen frag ich ob das so stimmen kann in der fstab
<fabian_> ok
<fabian_> und die # weg vor der uudi von win7
<fabian_> ?
<k1l> wenn du die mounten willst ja
<fabian_> ok dank
<k1l> aber systemd ist das sehr pingelig bei fehlern in der fstab. du kannst auch mit # booten. und die dann im betrieb rausnehmen und mit "sudo mount -a" testen
<k1l> !fstab
<le_bot> Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<k1l> da gibts eine menge infos, die für dich interessant sind
<fabian_> ja hab ich gerade
<CHRIS-DE> hab die zeile so eingegeben, wurde dann nach meinem passwort gefragt, habs eingegeben, als "antwort" kam dann "options rt2800usb nohwcrypt=1"
<CHRIS-DE> ist das ok so?
<easy> hi, ist da ein Unterschied zwischen Partitionsname und -bezeichnung in GParted?
<k1l> easy: hab ich schon beantwortet
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: zeigt "cat /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf" diese zeile an?
<easy> k1l: sorry, habs übersehen, thx
<CHRIS-DE> also reboot hab ich danach gemacht
<CHRIS-DE> dann geb ich jetzt nochmal die zeile mit cat am anfang ein
<CHRIS-DE> bin gleich wieder da
<CHRIS-DE> ja, wird genau so angezeigt
<CHRIS-DE> kann ich dann jetzt einen neuen verbindungsversuch zu einem netzwerk starten?
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: klappts denn jetzt?
<CHRIS-DE> habs noch nicht probiert
<CHRIS-DE> war mir nicht sicher, ob ich noch mehr machen muss
<CHRIS-DE> k1l: nein, klappt leider nicht
<CHRIS-DE> "verbindung getrennt, sie sind nun offline"
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: ich glaube es wäre einfacher den pc noch mal an ein lan kabel zu hängen. das würde den informationsfluss deutlich erhöhen
<CHRIS-DE> muss ich dann den wlan stick wieder entfernen?
<k1l> nein.
<CHRIS-DE> ok, hatte die lan verbindung auch im bios deaktiviert
<k1l> der network manager kann selber umstellen zwischen den beiden
<CHRIS-DE> so hatte ich es gelesen
<k1l> warum das denn?
<CHRIS-DE> weil ich an der verwendungsstelle sowieso kein lan kabel habe
<k1l> du musst da nix abstellen. du steckst einfach den stick in die usb buchse und der network manager regelt das dann ob er wlan oder lan nutzt
<CHRIS-DE> ok
<CHRIS-DE> ich baue gerade alles um, bist du gleich noch da, k1l
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: ich bin gleich weg, aber andere hier können auch helfen wenn du noch mal kurz das problem erklärst
<CHRIS-DE> so, bin startklar
<CHRIS-DE2> so, hier bin ich jetzt von dem ubuntu pc
<k1l> CHRIS-DE2: "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt eine url aus, die bitte hier zeigen
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/mcpn
<k1l> "ifconfig -a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> "lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> und dann noch "iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999"
<CHRIS-DE2> hab ich gemacht
<CHRIS-DE2> alle 3
<k1l> die urls bitte hier zeigen
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/a531
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/wy7b
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/5o93
<k1l> hast du mal manuell mit wpa supplicant rumgefummelt auf der kiste?
<CHRIS-DE2> nee, sag mir gar nichts
<CHRIS-DE2> sagT
<CHRIS-DE2> da war vorher noch nie ein wlan stick angeschlossen
<CHRIS-DE2> immer nur lan kabel
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service" und versuch ob es danach geht mit dem wlan
<CHRIS-DE2> hat das wpa supplicant was mit dem "wlx" zu tun?
<k1l> in gewisser weise schon, aber nicht direkt
<CHRIS-DE2> ok
<CHRIS-DE2> weil ich an einer stelle ein drop down hatte
<CHRIS-DE2> wo ich umschalten konnte bzgl. der mac adresse
<k1l> "an einer stelle"
<CHRIS-DE2> einmal mit, einmal ohne das wlx
<CHRIS-DE2> bei "verbindung bearbeiten" war das
<CHRIS-DE2> hat aber keinen unterschied gemacht
<k1l> <k1l> mach mal ein "sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service" und versuch ob es danach geht mit dem wlan
<CHRIS-DE2> ok, muss ich dann die lan verbindung trennen?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> einfach ins terminal kloppen. dann einfach oben auf das network manager icon clicken und dann versuchen mit dem wlan zu verbinden. der checkt selbst, dass er lan nicht mehr braucht, wenn du wifi anmachst
<k1l> und klappts?
<CHRIS-DE2> nee
<CHRIS-DE2> "verbindung getrennt"
<k1l> systemctl status NetworkManager | nc termbin.com 9999
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/iksd
<CHRIS-DE2> puh, ich hoffe, ich mache nicht irgendeinen doofen anwenderfehler
<CHRIS-DE2> spielt es eine rolle, dass der stick schon eingf
<k1l> state change: config -> failed (reason 'ssid-not-found')
<CHRIS-DE2> eingesteckt war, als er erstmalig unter ubuntu verwendet wurde?
<k1l> sudo iwlist scan | nc termbin.com 9999
<CHRIS-DE2> enp0s25   Interface doesn't support scanning.
<CHRIS-DE2> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<CHRIS-DE2> wlx908d780c23c5  Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<CHRIS-DE2> Use netcat.
<k1l> was ist die ausgabe von "cat /etc/network/interfaces"?
<CHRIS-DE2> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<CHRIS-DE2> auto lo
<CHRIS-DE2> iface lo inet loopback
<oxtobear> was hast du so umgebaut? du hast was von bios erwaehnt?
<CHRIS-DE2> hatte nur die lan verbindung deaktiviert im bios
<oxtobear> und die ist wieder aktiv?
<CHRIS-DE2> ja
<CHRIS-DE2> mit der bin ich hier online gerade
<CHRIS-DE2> auf dem rechner sind win 7 und ubuntu 17.04 parallel installiert
<CHRIS-DE2> unter win 7 funktioniert der stick
<CHRIS-DE2> dort hab ich ihn zuerst installiert
<CHRIS-DE2> dann ubuntu gestartet
<CHRIS-DE2> und der stick wurde automatisch erkannt
<CHRIS-DE2> aber kein verbindungsaufbau möglich
<oxtobear> du bist gerade mit dem stick online? mit win 7? nur unter ubuntu gehts nicht?
<k1l> er ist mit ubuntu am kabel
<CHRIS-DE> genau
<k1l> porbier bitte noch mal mit dem icon das wlan anzumachen
<CHRIS-DE2> klappt nicht
<CHRIS-DE2> er versucht zu verbinden
<CHRIS-DE2> aber endet mit "verbindung getrennt"
<CHRIS-DE2> soll ich mal einen anderen usb-anschluss ausprobieren?
<k1l> systemctl status NetworkManager | nc termbin.com 9999
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/67k3
<k1l> sudo systemctl disable wpa_supplicant
<CHRIS-DE2> ok
<k1l> dann bitte noch mal testen mit dem icon
<CHRIS-DE2> nochmal verbinden?
<CHRIS-DE2> geht nicht
<k1l> systemctl status NetworkManager | nc termbin.com 9999
<CHRIS-DE2> ich kann bei "verbindung bearbeiten" unter "gerät" zwischen zwei einträgen unterscheiden
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/uysc
<k1l>  "sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service"
<k1l> dann bitte noch mal versuchen zu verinden
<CHRIS-DE2> verbindung getrennt
<k1l> und lösche mal die einstellung für dein heim wlan und erstelle eine komplett neue
<CHRIS-DE2> hab ich schon gemacht
<k1l> Activation: failed for connection 'NETGEAR24'   und state change: config -> failed (reason 'ssid-not-found')
<k1l> das sieht eher nach falschen einstellungen aus
<k1l> denk dran, dass bei linux wichtig ist sachen genau so zu schreiben wie sie auch sind.
<CHRIS-DE2> hab alles auf standard
<CHRIS-DE2> dhcp ist an
<CHRIS-DE2> hab noch n anderes netzwerk zum testen, da klappts auch nicht
<k1l> mach noch mal ein sudo iwlist wlx908d780c23c5 scan | nc termbin.com 9999"
<CHRIS-DE2> http://termbin.com/529o
<jokrebel> sonderzeichen im WLAN-Namen oder -Passwort?
<apollo13> okay, ubuntu LTS ist wieder mal verwirrend, pakete aus der 16.04 main section sollten noch supported sein oder?
<k1l> apollo13: ja
<oxtobear> hilft das hier? https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/d-link-dwa-140-wird-nicht-erkannt-komme-nicht-/#post-4365112
<le_bot> Title: D-Link DWA-140 B3 (2001:3c15) wird nicht erkannt komme nicht weiter › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> k1l: hast du zufällig ein ubuntu 16.04 bei hand und kannst python-dbg installieren und schauen ob ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported das anzeigt?
<apollo13> python-dbg kommt aus xenial/main is aber laut dem befehl unsupported
<CHRIS-DE2> nein, nirgens sonderzeichen
<k1l> apollo13: man kann auch in den paketen "irgendwo" gucken ob die da den support timeframe reingeschrieben haben
<jokrebel> Falscher Kanal oder falsches Protokoll und auch "MixedMode" (WPA und WPA2) macht auch gern mal Probleme sowie der N Standard
<apollo13> k1l: ich dachte main impliziert LTS status gewissermassen?
<Frickelpit> apollo13: wird mit aufgelistet
<apollo13> Frickelpit: ?
<apollo13> achso
<apollo13> ja
<k1l> apollo13: mach mal ein "apt show python-dbg" ""Supported: 9m
<k1l> "
<apollo13> k1l: aber das widerspricht doch deiner und meiner aussage zum main support status :D
<apollo13> gibts da irgendwo docs?
<k1l> apollo13: ja, main sollte LTS 5 jahre sein. aber wenn da einer was falsches einträgt dann wird das übernommen
<k1l> weil 9 monate  wäre ja normaler STS support. ich denke das ist ein bug
<k1l> oxtobear: das ist von 2012 mit uralten kerneln. heutzutage sollte der so klappen
<apollo13> toll, sprich ubuntu-support-status ist einfach useless
<CHRIS-DE2> hm, mein wlan läuft seit 3 jahren problemlos, es sind noch eine reihe anderer gerät im netzwerk, möchte da ungern alles umstellen 
<CHRIS-DE2> also kanal ist "auto"
<CHRIS-DE2> und n mode ist aktiviert
<k1l> ich denke da hat ein maintainer bei einem update des pakets das nicht richtig umgestellt für die LTS
<CHRIS-DE2> wpa2 ist die einzig zugelassene variante
<apollo13> k1l: wenn es das einzige paket wäre XD
<CHRIS-DE2> ich versuch mal das aus dem link von oxtobear
<CHRIS-DE2> muss ich dazu den stick erstmal entfernen?
<k1l> CHRIS-DE2: nein
<apollo13> "Sie haben 217 nicht unterstützte Pakete (8.9%)" :/
<k1l> CHRIS-DE2: es sollte eigentlich direkt funktionieren
<CHRIS-DE2> ok, ich nehme dir obere variante
<CHRIS-DE2> diE
<apollo13> sprich am desktop ist LTS von ubuntu eigentlich komplett für die Fisch da der nicht ohne universe sinnvoll rennt. Fällt euch eine andere Desktop Distri ein die zumindest halbwegs sinnvollen support hat?
<k1l> eine distri, die am desktop allesmögliche mit full support (nicht community) bietet? gibts wohl keine
<CHRIS-DE> ich kriegs nicht hin
<CHRIS-DE> bis wohin muss ich denn kopieren in dem oberen fenster?
<apollo13> k1l: naja, debian…
<CHRIS-DE> er fragt dann "möchten sie fortfahren", ich drücke "J", eingabe, dann macht er abbruch
<CHRIS-DE2> Möchten Sie fortfahren? [J/n] j Abbruch.
<oxtobear> zeile fuer zeile
<CHRIS-DE> ok, hab ich auch gemerkt eben ... peinlich
<CHRIS-DE> jetzt lädt er sachen runter
<CHRIS-DE> sorry, bin echt "n00b"
<CHRIS-DE> bisher lief alles so easy mit ubuntu
<CHRIS-DE> dann kam der wlan stick
<CHRIS-DE> ^^
<oxtobear> ich hatte es auch nicht einfach mit ubuntu, aber seit ich mit ubuntu klar komme bin ich froh kein windows mehr zu haben
<CHRIS-DE> ok, die zweite zeile geht nicht, 404
<CHRIS-DE> ist das archiv nicht mehr verfügbar?
<oxtobear> ka ... die anleitung ist zuletzt 2014 aktualisiert ... was wenn du die erstmal ueberspringst?
<CHRIS-DE> ok, auf normalem weg lässt sie sich runterladen
<CHRIS-DE> liegt jetzt in "downloads"
<CHRIS-DE> wie muss dann die angepasste dritte zeile lauten?
<oxtobear> ins verzeichnis wechseln und dann so wie angegeben?
<CHRIS-DE> ok, das wird nichts
<CHRIS-DE> da kam dann ein fehler
<oxtobear> mh ok
<CHRIS-DE2> Makefile:356: die Regel für Ziel „LINUX“ scheiterte make: *** [LINUX] Fehler 2
<CHRIS-DE2> das war schon bei dem "make" command
<jokrebel> was "make"d ihr denn rum? immer noch wegen diesem blöden WLAN-Stick? Wär da einen wirklich unterstützten nehmen nicht einfacher?
<CHRIS-DE> ja, mir reichts jetzt auch, fast 3 stunden rumgemacht, um nen wlan stick zu installieren
<CHRIS-DE> welcher wird denn "wirklich" unterstützt?
<CHRIS-DE> muss einer sein, der auch unter windows läuft
<jokrebel> CHRIS-DE: vielleicht hilft da https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported weiter - ob das dann aber auch mit Wndows geht wirst Du selber rausfinden müssen
<le_bot> Title: WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> CHRIS-DE: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/empfehlung-gesucht-wlan-usb-stick/ und desssen Verlinkungen sind vielleicht auch nen Blick wert
<le_bot> Title: Empfehlung gesucht: WLAN USB Stick › Kaufberatung › Vor der Installation und grundlegende Fragen › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wobei das halt teilweise auch schon wieder Jahre alt ist und deshalb auf aktuell Hardware und OS nicht (mehr) zutreffen muss
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
<CHRIS-DE> ok, ich werd nun nochmal einen d-link "dwa-131" bestellen
<CHRIS-DE> wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, soll der funktionieren
<CHRIS-DE> Yes | Is detected and works in 13.04
<CHRIS-DE> Yes | This adapter is now plug & play 11.04
<CHRIS-DE> keine einträge mit "No" ersichtlich
<mark1> close
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: die anleitung die verlinkt wurde ist von 2012 und nicht mehr aktuell.
<CHRIS-DE> ja, ok, habs sowieso aufgegeben
<CHRIS-DE> nun will ich über kabel noch ne aktualisierung vom betriebssystem installieren
<CHRIS-DE> aber der fortschrittsbalken bewegt sich nicht
<CHRIS-DE> ist das normal?
<CHRIS-DE> hab ne ssd drin
<k1l> kommt drauf an was der fortschrittsbalken unten anzeigt
<k1l> einige sachen brauchen etwas beim installieren
<CHRIS-DE> der balken ist ja unter "installation läuft"
<CHRIS-DE> bewegt sich aber nicht mehr
<k1l> da kann man doch anklicken und mehr meldungen anzeigen lassen
<CHRIS-DE> für mich sind das alles böhmische dörfer
<CHRIS-DE> ich weiss nicht was mir das alles sagen soll
<CHRIS-DE> was da dann steht
<CHRIS-DE> das nervt mich ziemlich
<k1l> ja ich kann dir nicht sagen was da steht, weil ich nicht vor deinem bildschirm stehe
<CHRIS-DE> wenn man "betriebssystemaktualisierungen" anklickt, listet er sachen auf
<CHRIS-DE> aber ob da nun noch was vorwärts geht, ist nicht ersichtlich
<tomreyn> mach am besten nach klick auf 'details' (um sie einzublenden) mal einen screenshot und lad den hoch
<CHRIS-DE> wo ist "details"?
<tomreyn> auf dem bildschirm einer laufenden update-manager installation. aber vielleicht verwendest du ein anderes tool.
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: wir sitzen nicht an deinem rechner. da wo der balken läuft bei was auch immer für einem programm du da nutzt. 
<CHRIS-DE> das ist der reiter "aktualisierungen" bei "ubuntu software"
<CHRIS-DE> so eine orange einkaufstasche mit nem "a" drauf
<CHRIS-DE> ist alles bei der installation dabei gewesen
<CHRIS-DE> habe nichts verändert
<k1l> https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Installing-Ubuntu-Software-Updates.png    so sieht der normale software-updater aus und da siehst du wo einer die details ausgeklappt hat
<CHRIS-DE> hm, nee, bei mir sieht das anders aus
<tomreyn> du willst gar nicht wirklich hilfe ne?
<CHRIS-DE> doch, aber für heute bin ich, was ubuntu angeht, nervlich am ende
<CHRIS-DE> hab das jetzt abgebrochen
<CHRIS-DE> danke auf jeden fall für eure unterstützung
<k1l> dann mach ein terminal auf: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<tomreyn> ich hab ja nix gemacht. gute nacht schonmal, morgen ist auch noch ein tag.
<CHRIS-DE> ja, der dank geht primär an k1l
<CHRIS-DE> hab den pc jetzt ausgeschaltet
<CHRIS-DE> ich werd erstmal warten, bis der andere wlan stick angekommen ist. wenn der auch nicht läuft, wars das für mich mit ubuntu
<CHRIS-DE> so ein drama, nur wegen einer wlan verbindung
<k1l> naja, du hast ja selbst gesehen, wie die herstellerangabe nicht mit dem inhalt übereinstimmt
<k1l> und die schlechten treiber für linux ist auch nicht ubuntu schuld, sondern der hersteller
<CHRIS-DE> ok, mag sein
<CHRIS-DE> aber für mich als einfachen anwender ist das so nicht hinnehmbar
<apollo13> und orange mit A drin klingt nach dem amazon zeugs von ubuntu? :D
<k1l> und ich denke man kriegt auch den stick immer noch ans laufen. 
<k1l> apollo13: was seit 6.10 ja gnome zeug ist :)
<k1l> *16.10
<apollo13> http://praxistipps-images.chip.de/4GQmvbGujEE1E3DWU2hwITUZQJ8=/0x0/filters:no_upscale():format(jpeg)/praxistipps.s3.amazonaws.com%2Fverknuepfung-zum-softwarecenter_5332ff42.png%3F58bf0ea2acd31
<apollo13> das A ^ ?
<CHRIS-DE> dann ist vielleicht die ubuntu version mist, die ich hier hab?
<CHRIS-DE> ja, genau die
<apollo13> k1l: keine ahnung, ich hab den ganzen blödsinn hier gelöscht und bin noch auf 16.04
<CHRIS-DE> was haltet ihr denn von dem dwa-131, apollo13 und k1l?
<apollo13> gar nix
<CHRIS-DE> oh je
<CHRIS-DE> aber laut den links oben funktioniert der "out of the box"
<apollo13> mag sein, aber ich bevorzuge kabel :D
<CHRIS-DE> :\ ich auch
<CHRIS-DE> aber geht nicht anders
<apollo13> und um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mit solchen nano dingern im normalfall schlechte erfarhung (je nach ort)
<apollo13> bevorzugt was mit ordentlicher antenne
<CHRIS-DE> ja, ok, würd einen mit ner ordentlichen antenne kaufen, aber welchen?
<apollo13> keine ahnung, kenne mich bei hardware nix aus
<CHRIS-DE> es muss so funktionieren, dass ich als ubuntu-dau den ohne probleme zum laufen bekomme
<k1l> dann kauf intel
<CHRIS-DE> gibts wlan sticks von intel?
<CHRIS-DE> da sind gar keine gelistet
<CHRIS-DE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<le_bot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<CHRIS-DE> das doofe ist halt, dass das ein usff pc ist
<CHRIS-DE> der hat kein pci oder sonstiges
<mrkramps> CHRIS-DE, ralink chipsätze sollten es tun
<apollo13> ralink? das wäre das letzte was ich verwenden würde XD
<mrkramps> apollo13, von denen hatte ich aber seit jahren keinen mehr, der nicht funktionierte unter linux
<apollo13> mhm, vlt verwechsel ich die auch mit realtek? naja, ich bin auch für intel :D
<mrkramps> realtek sind die, die immer nur für eine kernelversion funktionieren
<CHRIS-DE> welches teil von intel soll ich denn kaufen?
<CHRIS-DE> habt ihr mal nen link=
<CHRIS-DE> ?
<apollo13> leider nein, ich kenne da nur die eingebauten für laptops
<mrkramps> gibt's den bigtec für 6,50 bei amazon noch?!
<CHRIS-DE> https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/258-1812753-1374848?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=bigtec+wlan
<CHRIS-DE> welchen von denen meinst du?
<mrkramps> CHRIS-DE, https://www.amazon.de/BIGtec-Netzwerkadapter-Funktioniert-funktioniert-problemlos/dp/B006Q35000/ref=sr_1_1/260-6043491-7851732?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1502485220&sr=1-1&keywords=bigtec+wlan
<tomreyn> funktioniert funktioniert funktioniert!!!111
<tomreyn> steht da zumindest dran ;)
<mrkramps> also ich hab den und diverse andere
<CHRIS-DE> hm, mit diesen absoluten mini teilen hab ich keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. die sache ist, dass auf dem pc unter windows auch ein lokaler gameserver laufen soll
<tomreyn> ich wollte das auch nicht in abrede stellen ;)
<tomreyn> (fand nur die url lustig)
<mrkramps> lokaler game server? wlan?
<CHRIS-DE> mal abgesehen davon, dass das mit wlan vermutlich eh nicht der brüller wird, sollte es zumindest ein leistungsfähiger wlan stick sein
<mrkramps> tomreyn, wenn die alle vorher 'nen relatek hatte, dann kann ich den ethusiasmus verstehen =D
<tomreyn> hehe
<mrkramps> CHRIS-DE, die hardware ist dabei weniger das problem
<mrkramps> aber stabile wlan treiber? unter linux?
<mrkramps> nich vor 2027
<CHRIS-DE> wie gesagt, der server soll unter windows 7 laufen
<CHRIS-DE> hatte den schonmal auf meinem thinkpad am laufen, auch über wlan, das ging eigentlich ganz gut
<mrkramps> CHRIS-DE, dann kauf dir 'ne fritzbox 4020
<mrkramps> oder 4040
<mrkramps> aber erstere tut's mit 50 euro
<mrkramps> die benutzt du als wlan-brügge und gut is
<mrkramps> von fritze zu fritze klappt das auch mit dual channel nicht schlecht
<CHRIS-DE> hm, ja, die idee hatte ich auch schon
<CHRIS-DE> hab noch nen alten linksys wrt54gl hier
<k1l> der geht auch
<CHRIS-DE> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002SZEOLG
<CHRIS-DE> da steht gleich in der ersten bewertung, wie man den unter ubuntu zum laufen bekommt (angeblich)
<mrkramps> realtek chipsatz …
<mrkramps> ich sach dir, wirste nicht glücklich mit
<CHRIS-DE> ok
<k1l> nimm doch einfach den wrt54gl als bridge
<k1l> steckste das lankabel da dran, und den wrt54 (mit dd-wrt oder openwrt)verbindest du dann als bridge ins wlan
<CHRIS-DE> das soll eigentlich nur die notlösung sein
<CHRIS-DE> weil ich an der stelle, wo der pc steht, nicht noch mehr elektronik und kabel aufbauen will
<CHRIS-DE> ich probiere noch einen usb stick
<CHRIS-DE> mal schauen, welchen ich nehme
<k1l> ich würde beim ersten stick noch mal eher nach dem grund  suchen warum es nicht geht
<CHRIS-DE> TL-WN722N	USB	0cf3:9271	Atheros HTC	WEP WPA WPA2	Draft-N 2,4GHz. Treibermodul und Firmware im Kernel enthalten.
<CHRIS-DE> oha, nee, ich fürchte, das würde damit enden, dass ich ubuntu deinstalliere
<CHRIS-DE> ich hab auch absolut keinen plan, was ich da noch probieren soll
<CHRIS-DE> also dieser tl-wn722n scheint doch gar nicht so schlecht zu sein
<k1l> apollo13: bezüglich dem support timeframe scheint das das hier zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1574670
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1574670 “ubuntu-support-status returns inaccurate informati...” : Bugs : update-manager package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<apollo13> k1l: danke, scheint ja nicht wirklich hohe priority zu sein -_-
<nagetier> CHRIS-DE: Hattest du mal wicd verwendet um den Stick zu konfigurieren, oder immer über Network Manager..
<CHRIS-DE> ääääähm
<CHRIS-DE> keine ahnung
<CHRIS-DE> ich denke, immer nur den network manager
<CHRIS-DE> also das icon oben rechts
<nagetier> wicd ist eine grafische Alternative für die Einrichtung
<nagetier> CHRIS-DE: Die könnte man einfach neben NM zusätzlich installieren und dann dort die Eingaben tätigen
<CHRIS-DE> hm
<nagetier> DeN
<CHRIS-DE> ich glaube, dass das für mich zu schwierig ist
<CHRIS-DE> ich brauch was, das "out of the box" funktioniert
<CHRIS-DE> klingt doof, ist aber so
<CHRIS-DE> ich kenn mich zu wenig aus
<CHRIS-DE> und da kommt schnell grosser frust auf
<nagetier> CHRIS-DE: 'apt install wicd', ausführen, Daten eingeben, und schauen ob's damit problemloser funktioniert
<CHRIS-DE> muss der pc dafür im internet sein?
<nagetier> Ja
<CHRIS-DE> oh
<CHRIS-DE> hab schon wieder alles umgebaut
<nagetier> Das eine Paket muss er schon nachladen
<nagetier> CHRIS-DE: Und groß umbauen würde ich derzeit eh nicht ;)
<nagetier> LAN im BIOS abzuschalten sehe ich definitiv sinnvoll, aber nicht beim jetzigen Zustand
<k1l> apollo13: ist dein regexp foo so gut, um die liste abzufragen welche pakete in main sind und fälschlicherweise nur 9monate support eingetragen haben?
<apollo13> k1l: ja
<CHRIS-DE> na ja, mit umbau war gemeint, dass der pc wieder da steht, wo es halt kein lan gibt
<k1l> bei der stichporbe bei meinem server isntall mit 190 nicht supporteten paketen hab ich kaum welche gefunden die im main waren aber falsch deklariert
<apollo13> k1l: x11proto-* zb, aber regex würde aufn ersten blick eh nicht helfen
<apollo13> der rest ist das meiste in universe
<apollo13> und nunja ist auch kein server sondern desktop
<vlt> mhm, apollo13, ja, könnte sein.
<empedokles78> Wie füge ich bei Banshee ein Stück zur Musik hinzu? Bei mir erscheint alles, was ich öffne, unter der Dateisystem-Warteschlange.
<CHRIS-DE> k1l apollo13
<CHRIS-DE> habs hinbekommen :D :D
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: was jetzt genau? :)
<CHRIS-DE> die wlan verbindung mit dem dwa 140
<k1l> ok, woran lags?
<CHRIS-DE> ich flipp aus
<CHRIS-DE> wie geil
<CHRIS-DE> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359610&s=254830df564de4621243fca18b1b3fbe&p=13638433#post13638433
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] D-link dwa 140 on 17.04 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<CHRIS-DE> hab alles der reihe nach so gemacht, wie dort aufgelistet
<CHRIS-DE> reboot
<CHRIS-DE> wpa2 kennwort eingegeben
<CHRIS-DE> und ZACK
<CHRIS-DE> da "stand die leitung"
<k1l> ok, die ersten beiden sachen hatten wir schon gemacht. daran lags nicht. also lag es wohl am random mac adress.
<CHRIS-DE> ja, genau
<CHRIS-DE> die ersten sachen kamen mir bekannt vor
<CHRIS-DE> puh, 5 stunden später
<CHRIS-DE> na ja, immerhin gehts jetzt
<CHRIS-DE> bleibt nur noch das mit den aktualisierungen
<CHRIS-DE> ich lass das jetzt nochmal über nacht laufen
<k1l> nimm doch einfach apt
<k1l> das spuckt dir auch infos und fehlermeldungen aus und dann weiß man woran man ist. der ganze gui kram hilft dir beim support nicht weiter
<CHRIS-DE> [22:30:14] <k1l> dann mach ein terminal auf: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<CHRIS-DE> das meinst du?
<mrkramps> doit!
<CHRIS-DE> aber am anfang hat das mal ganz normal funktioniert mit diesen aktualisierungen
<k1l> ja, das zieht erst die aktuelle liste vom server und guckt dann welche pakete bei dir updates bekommen sollten und installiert die dann 
<CHRIS-DE> ich frag mich, was da nun schief gelaufen ist
<k1l> CHRIS-DE: deswegen terminal nutzen. das spricht mit einem
<CHRIS-DE> ok, das mach ich dann morgen gleich, wenn sich über nacht nichts tut
<CHRIS-DE> muss jetzt ins bett
<CHRIS-DE> danke euch
<k1l> ok
<CHRIS-DE> gute nacht erstmal
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-12
<nagetier> Hatte jetzt doch xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 mittels full-upgrade installiert, was hat sich denn dadurch getan?
<empedokles78> Wie füge ich bei Banshee ein Stück zur Musik hinzu? Bei mir erscheint alles, was ich öffne, unter der Dateisystem-Warteschlange. Und dort verschwindet es auch wieder, wenn Banshee sich wieder aufhängt.
<apollo13> empedokles78: das letzte release ist aus 2014, ich würde mir nen anderen player suchen
<empedokles78> apollo13, okay, dachte, der sei beliebt, vorschläge?
<apollo13> ich verwende gnome music
<apollo13> oder halt spotify :d
<empedokles78> es ist für nen mp3-p. hat im store nicht gerade ein gutes rating.
<empedokles78> Kann man in Rhytmbox die Sterne irgendwo anzeigen?
<empedokles78> solved.
<CHRIS-DE> hallo k1l, ich hatte heute morgen zumindest mal eine fehlermeldung... irgendein paket kann nicht installiert werden, deshalb ist die aktualisierung wohl auch immer hängen geblieben
<CHRIS-DE> hab dann den apt befehl von dir eingegeben
<CHRIS-DE> woraufhin alles durchlief und nun auf dem aktuellsten stand zu sein scheint
<CHRIS-DE> vielen dank nochmal für deine unterstützung
<empedokles78> Kann rhytmbox BPMs einfach automatisch im web zusammen suchen?
<sem2peie> der grub os-prober mixt bei mir 2 verschiedene laufwerke 
<sem2peie> blickt da  jemand bei dem script durch ?
<sem2peie> https://pastebin.com/1QWva2MS
<le_bot> Title: menuentry 'Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS (16.04) (auf /dev/sdf3)' --class gnu-linux --class - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sem2peie> die root=UUID= ist falsch die ist von nem anderen laufwerk / ner anderen installation 
<junglist> ich habe noch eine frage: habe hier ne 3tb datenplatte rumliegen die in NTFS formatiert ist. der WIKI entnehme ich, dass ich die gefahrenlos an mein ubuntu 16.04 system hängen kann
<junglist> oder übersehe ich was?
<ppq> ja, das ist kein problem
<ppq> äh... nein, das ist kein problem 
<ppq> ;)
<junglist> alles klar
<ppq> gibt ein paar sachen die nicht unterstützt werden, das ist im alltag aber nicht relevant. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/
<le_bot> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> in der praxis: einfach anstecken und nutzen, geht alles automatisch
<junglist> oh und noch eine frage: welche skype version von der skype-website ist richtig für ubuntu 16.04? deb oder rpm?
<ppq> ubuntu basiert auf debian und nutzt deshalb .deb
<apollo13> wobei grundsätzlich ist von skype abzuraten
<apollo13> einfach web.skype.com verwenden
<ppq> ++
<junglist> weil wegen sicherheit?
<junglist> bzw nicht vorhandener
<ppq> der skype client für linux ist nicht so prall
<ppq> wurde auch schon ein paar mal abgekündigt
<ppq> weiß gar nicht wie das momentan aussieht
<apollo13> und kein mensch weiß halt was skype tut
<apollo13> ich mein im firewall holepunnching sind sie nicht so schlecht ;)
<ppq> hihi, jo
<apollo13> und es gibt geile talks zum reverse engineering von skype
<apollo13> die arbeiten sehr sehr stark daran dass keiner sieht was die machen
<apollo13> ie die detecten wennst nen debugger rein hängst und killen dann alles etc
<koelner> Aber  web.skype.com lässt sich nicht mit jedem Browser benutzen. Dazu muss man z.B.  chromium benutzen, der auch nicht den besten Ruf hat.
<apollo13> chromium ist aber zumindest noch open source
<apollo13> und wenn man nur chatten will gehts im firefox auch
<apollo13> kA was skype für web calls will, hab mich noch nie darum gekümmert
<ppq> wenns für die eltern ist: .desktop datei von chromium anpassen mit skype logo und chromium mit profil starten, darin dann skype als startseite :)
<ppq> auch nett für netflix
<koelner> Was ist von ddem Fork von chromium "iron" zu halten?
<Frickelpit> Abstand, wie meistens bei forks von Browsern
<apollo13> realistisch gesehen: firefox verwenden bis der tod ist und dann weinen
<koelner> :-))
<sem2peie> https://chromium-review.googlesource.com/c/532294 <- aber chrome / chomium unterstützt vllt bald intel hardware dekodierung von haus aus 
<empedokles78> Ich habe eine Playliste in Rhytmbox auf meinen MP3-Player kopiert. Nach dem kopieren bleibt die Reihenfolge leider nicht ganz erhalten. Weiss jemand Rat?
<nagetier> empedokles78: Welche Reihenfolge verwendet denn Rhytmbox derzeit, und ist diese auf einem andere Gerät nachstellbar? Hört sich jedenfalls nicht "nach Name sortieren" an, das kann wohl jede Hardware.
<nagetier> oder dessen SW
<ShiroNeko> Hi. habe heute kubuntu installiert und möchte statt kmail thunderbird mit sogo connector verwenden. installation ist ja soweit klar und problemlos. nur wenn ich jetzt mein nextcloud adressbuch hinzufüge werde ich nicht nach username und passwort gefragt und auch nicht ob ich es im mozilla keystore speichern möchte
<ShiroNeko> hab ich eventuell etwas übersehen?
<empedokles78> nagetier, ich habe eine playlist erstellt, alle dateien markiert und beim walkman auf einfügen gedrückt. beim rennen kam allerdings linking park zuerst, also wieder eine andere reihenfolge. ich mache mal screenshots.
<empedokles78> nagetier, http://imgur.com/KEaM2LN
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<empedokles78> die software auf dem walkman ist leider nur für windows und mac. befülle ich den player falsch?
<nagetier> empedokles78: ich mache so etwas einfach über den Dateimanager und sage dem mobilen Player wie er sortieren soll
<empedokles78> nagetier, und wie sagst du das ihm? :)
<empedokles78> eigentlich würde ich von einem player wie rhytmbox sowas erwarten.
<empedokles78> aber vielleicht liegt's ja am sony walkman.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Rhytmbox wird nicht wissen welche Möglichkeiten der Player zur Sortierung hat.. ich vermute, du schubst die Daten zum Gerät, und es selber sortiert die nach jetziger Einstellung um, und genau die dürfte man am Player selber ändern können
<nagetier> also nach seiner eigenen derzeit eingestellten Sortierung, und wird nicht die von Rhytmbox über nehmen
<nagetier> -_
<empedokles78> nagetier, okay, es ist ein no-display-player. was mache ich nun?
<nagetier> guck in die Anleitung?
 * Guest96088 Marco
<enclude> Welches Mail Programm nutzt Ihr? Und welchen IRC Client?
<_moep_> enclude: Umfragen und Diskussionen, welches Programm / welche Desktopumgebung am besten ist, Diskussionen zu Entscheidungen seitens Ubuntu und Diskussionen oder Kommentare zu allgemeinen Themen sind nicht erwünscht. Dazu kann der Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic verwendet werden.
<k1l>  /cs f -i easzero #ubuntu-de-overflow 
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-13
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag 3.16.0-77-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu WARUMM bekomme ich immer ein US keyboard YZ verdreht
<IchGucksLive> nicht imemr aber immer öfters 
<tomreyn> IchGucksLive: das hängt vermutlich nicht mit deinem kernel zusammen sondern eher mit der konfiguration. aber vielleicht solltest du auch mal updates installieren?
<tomreyn> dass es mal und mal nicht passiert ohne dass du was veränderst klingt allerdings nicht so gut.
<tomreyn> einen kernel der version 3.16.0-77-generic gibt es jedenfalls in keiner derzeit untersützten ubuntu-version
<IchGucksLive> am schlimmsten ist ja das das sogar wärend eines libreoffice documenten eintrags passieren kann 
<IchGucksLive> ok 
<tomreyn> welche buntu-version hast denn da?
<tomreyn> welche ubuntu-version hast denn da?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd
<tomreyn> oops ich hab gelogen, sorry. https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ist noch unterstützt
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package linux-image-generic-lts-utopic in trusty-updates (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<IchGucksLive> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> okay, denk mal über ein upgrade auf 16.04 nach
<tomreyn> das würde dann vermutlich auch das rpoblem lösen. aber sehr wahrscheinlich lässt sich das auch ohne upgrade schon lösen.
<IchGucksLive> ich hab die Spracheinstellung in das top panel gelgt und  drück immer drauf dangeht es wieder eine weile
<melodie> hello, ich deutch fursteen nichts ava I need help with something :D
<melodie> I'll copy paste from the #ubuntu chan:
<melodie> who could tell me what a german review says : about a printer brand Epson, model EcoTank ET-4550? Here is the link, I'm very much interested to buy one (I can possibly get the VAT back + the 3 years warranty that's promoted until next year). Here is the link : http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Print-Artikel/LinuxUser/2016/01/Buero-Tanker
<le_bot> Title: Epson EcoTank ET-4550: Nachhaltig drucken unter... » LinuxCommunity (at www.linux-community.de)
<melodie> this is the only review for this printer tested in a Linux box which I have been able to find so far.
<melodie> I have a printer scanner which still scans (but ugly with pink in the bg, and the printer part is dead) and one which does not scan anymore but prints and prints with horribly expensive cartridges
<melodie> this is why I would be considering to buy this one (expensive but the ink costs nothing and I can the VAT back possibly, plus have a 3 years warrantee on it)
<melodie> thanks for your help
<melodie> or if someone here has bought one before 
<dadrc> Gimme a moment
<dadrc> melodie, they tested with Ubuntu 15.04, there are working drivers on Epson's homepage, scanning works with Xsane after a little config tweaking
<dadrc> The copy function seems to have some annoying UX quirks, but there's workarounds
<tomreyn> actually they claim to have tested with "15.04 LTS" (which never existed, raising a red flag here)
<dadrc> Well, it's a little weird, they obviously mixed up something there
<tomreyn> the article also says the scanner software provided by epson did not work for them. it is, however, open source and gpl3 licensed, and scanning worked fine with xsane.
<tomreyn> also, according to them, the printer always prints in duplex mode, i.e. it will always print to both front and back of each sheet of paper. they do discuss a workaround, though.
<tomreyn> i guerss that's all that's relevant
<dadrc> No, that's just when copying
<tomreyn> oh, thanks, you're right
<melodie> dadrc, is the issue they talk about only when using the copy part (what is "duplex"?)
<melodie> dadrc, and not when printing from a file for instance?
<melodie> is "duplex" the place where you can put several sheets together, on the top of the printer?
<tomreyn> "duplex mode, i.e. it will always print to both front and back of each sheet of paper"
<dadrc> melodie, they only mention that behaviour for copying, not for printing
<melodie> dadrc, ok, do you think if you don't reconfigure it each time, it will perform automatically a copy of the back of the sheet even if this one is white? :D
<melodie> tomreyn, thanks 
<dadrc> well, the test says if you copy multiple pages, the device uses duplex unless configured otherwise
<dadrc> So you'd copy 2 pages, but get 1 with both front and back printed on
<melodie> dadrc, ok, so it's all about savings! which is nice :)
<melodie> dadrc, thanks for your help! tomreyn thanks too
<dadrc> happy to help
<melodie> yes, very helpful, thanks!
<tomreyn> welcome
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-06
<_moep_> ist `ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso das reguläre server image? mich verwundert das live
<Frickelpit> _moep_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<_moep_> Frickelpit: thx! ist das andere so ein cloudinit image?
<Frickelpit> Woher hast du das Image mit live?
<Frickelpit> Afair kann man bei dem normalen Image angeben, ob man eine normale Installation oder eine cloudgedöns Geschichte haben möchte.
<LupusE> live ist aber nicht cloud. live bedeutet 'testen ohne zu installieren'. oft kann aus der live-version auch installiert werden. das ist dann im start aehnlich einer minimalinstallation.
<_moep_> Frickelpit:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1/ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso
<k1l_> das ist iirc der neue installer.
<StringLiteral> guten Tag, wie tippt man backtick auf DE keyboard?
<k1l_> mit der taste neben dem ß?
<k1l_> (zusammen mit shift)
<StringLiteral> k1l_ ja, ich denke das ist es, danke
<dadrc> Ich finde, "so: `" wäre die bessere Antwort gewesen
<zubair> hallo
<setra> gruß ... wer hat einen dezenten link für ein CEFS setup, das wirklich funktioniert
<Frickelpit> Google … bestimmt
<jokrebel> vermutlich 1000de ... nur welcher ist der eine der "wirklich funktioniert" :-/
<nxxs> guten abend! ich habe folgendes problem: seit ich ubuntu 18:04 installiert habe (uefi), bootet mein pc nur noch, wenn ich meine externe festplatte angeschlossen habe. boot-repair habe ich mehrmals laufen lassen, immer ohne erfolg. woran kann das liegen?
<holgersson> nxxs: Das klingt danach, als würde dein System darauf warten, die externe Festplatte einzuhängen - ist aber so ganz ohne Fehlermeldung letztlich geraten.
<holgersson> nxxs: Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Was genau ist die Fehlermeldung bzw. die Meldung, die aktuell am Monitor steht, wenn das System ohne Festplatte hängt?
<nxxs> welche logs kann ich liefern um den fehler einzuschränken? in fstab ist die externe platte nicht aufgeführt
<holgersson> nxxs: Und hallo erstmal :)
<holgersson> nxxs: Ich glaube 18.04 nutzt den Systemd-Logger journald, d.h. "journalctl" ist das Werkzeug der Wahl für Meldungen. Ich glaube "-b -1" listet den letzten Bootvorgang auf, hab aber kein Systemd in Benutzung und müsste auch erst in die manpage schauen.
<nagetier> nxxs: kleine zwischenfrage.. dein bootmanager, vermutlich grub, wird aber auch ohne externe gestartet?
<nxxs> ja
<nagetier> okay
<nxxs> ohne externe hängt ewig dieser ubuntu-ladebildschirm, bevor es in die konsole mit Fehlermeldung geht. 
<nagetier> nxxs: also braucht das system lange bis es bootet, oder startet es gar nicht durch?
<nagetier> dann scheint holgersson auf genau dem richtigen weg zu sein
<apt-ghetto> Drücke mal ESC während es hängt, dann solltest du die Systemmeldungen sehen
<nagetier> würde das os jetzt mal mit hochfahren, die externe ordnungsgemäß aushängen, abklemmen, und neu starten.. und schauen ob das wirkt
 * nagetier kennt solch ein verhalten noch von der fstab
<nxxs> ich probiere es. back in 5. Danke schonmal
<nagetier> dort war es dann in dem moment fälschlich fest eingetragen.. 
<nagetier> was der anwender dann aber selber verursacht hatte
<jokrebel> also PEBCAK?
<nagetier> hm?
<nagetier> ne, soweit wollte ich bis jetzt noch nicht denken
<jokrebel> :-D
<nagetier> hihi, dachte dabei an etwas ganz anderes :)
<nxxs> hallo wieder.
<nxxs> unmount und reboot hat nicht funktioniert.
<nxxs> paste vom bootlog: https://pastebin.com/Z0J311xT
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] kaos - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> nxxs: bitte suche da mal selber die relevante position heraus.. auch ist nicht der name des speichers bekannt
<apt-ghetto> Kontrolliere mal in deiner /etc/fstab, ob da Partitionen von deiner externen Festplatte vorkommen
<apt-ghetto> Z. B. /media/data, /media/media{1,2}
<nagetier> kommt ja nicht, sagte er
<nagetier> er/sie
<apt-ghetto> Was kommt nicht?
<nagetier> ein eintrag in der fstab vor
<nxxs> ab Zeile 1980 im Paste wird die externe ssd erwähnt.
<apt-ghetto> Zeile 1594 finde ich interessanter
<apt-ghetto> sudo blkid | grep 5BDFD4F0158E014C
<nagetier> nxxs: auch wäre das log bei fehlender platte interessanter
<nxxs> wie würde ich das log bei fehlender platte speichern
<nagetier> er startet doch durch, oder?
<nagetier> "ohne externe hängt ewig dieser ubuntu-ladebildschirm,"..
<nxxs> nach dem ladebildschirm kommt eine emergency console
<nagetier> du kannst ihm zuvor sagen, er soll das lassen imho.. sprich bis zu maximalen zeit nach fehlendem speicher suchen, und dann fehlerhaft abbrechen.. imho sone tastenkonfiguration, im richtigen moment
<burnz> Moin
<nagetier> nxxs: und auch die kann man verlassen
<burnz> Ich hab einen Ubuntu 18 Server bei Hetzner und versuche aktuell ein /29 Subnet zum laufen zu bekommen.. Konfiguration über systemd/network
<burnz> Config wie folgt: https://pastebin.com/Vx9C6aZc
<le_bot> Title: ### Hetzner Online GmbH installimage [Match] Name=enp0s31f6 [Network] Ad - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<burnz> ich erreiche nur die Erste IP im Subnet
<burnz> Bin nach der Anleitung hier vorgegangen: https://blog.werk21.de/de/2018/07/06/subnetz-netplan-systemd-hetzner-konfigurieren-ubuntu-1804
<le_bot> Title: Subnetz mit netplan / systemd bei Hetzner konfigurieren (Ubuntu 18.04) | werk21 blog (at blog.werk21.de)
<burnz> Jemand eine Idee?
<nagetier> nxxs: dann lege das log aus der emergency console heraus ab, oder ist das dort noch nicht möglich?
<nxxs> wie mache ich das? kann ich den output aus journalctl -xb in eine datei geben und speichern?
<nagetier> klar
<burnz> @nxxs einfach > 
<burnz> und rüber pipen
<nagetier> jau
<nagetier> nxxs: wenn es dazu nicht sogar eine option in journalctl gibt, aus dem grund mein "klar"
<nagetier> aber "klar" trifft auf ne pipe u
<nagetier> *zu
<nxxs> dann geh ich mal rohr verlegen. danke soweit.
<nagetier> :)
<burnz> jemand ne idee zu meinem netzwerk problem?
 * nxxs bedankt sich bei allen für ihre hilfe und entschuldigt sich, ihre zeit verschwendet zu haben. er hat in /ect/fstab nach der Platte gesucht, nichts gefunden. in /etc/fstab war die externe ohne nofault gelistet, das system konnte also nicht ohne starten. problem saß vor dem pc. schönen abend noch.
<nagetier> alles gut.. ist je gelöst
<nagetier> dir auch einen schönen
<nagetier> nxxs: also ein schreibfehler, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<nagetier> wobei "nofault" es hätte ja angehen können ;)
<burnz> hmm jemand ne idee wieso ich wenn ich in der /etc/systemd/network/10-enp0s31f6.network mein subnet wie folgt angebe
<burnz> [Address]
<burnz> Address=11.22.33.44/29
<burnz> nur die .44 erreiche?
<burnz> sobad ich da .45 eingebe erreiche ich nur die .45
<burnz> ist übrigens n subnet was über die haupt ip geroutet wird
<burnz> [Route] Destination=11.22.33.44/29
<burnz> Gateway=1.2.3.4
<burnz> irgendwas was falsch aussieht?
<nagetier> burnz: vor netplan lief es mit den selben werten?
<burnz> nein ist ne frische installation
<nagetier> also so zuvor noch nicht anders aufgesett?
<burnz> genau
<Railworker> Guten Abend
<nagetier> burnz: da sollte dir eigentlich dein anbieter sehr genau helfen können.. oder jemand der hier recht ähnliches auf 18.04 umsetzte. würde da tatsächlich nochmal hetzner anschreiben
<burnz> aussage von hetzner war:
<nagetier> -auf 18.04
<burnz> "vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Da wir keinen Software-Support für unsere dedizierten Server anbieten können wir Sie leider nicht unterstützen"
<burnz> fand ich ziemlich mau, wenn man zwar n wiki hat aber die informationen dort nur total veraltet vorliegen
<Railworker> Schnüffelt Ubuntu jetzt so kritisch wie angenommen
<nagetier> verstehe ich wohl, is ein dedizierter, was auch immer der anwender dort versucht umzusetzen und schon änderte.. und auf eine nachfrage nach genau nur den einstellungen für das subnetz, dürfte ja weitaus allgemeiner ausfallen
<burnz> wenn man schon nicht die netplan yaml config verwendet dann wäre sowas ja durchaus angebracht das mal zu dokumentieren
<nagetier> ja
<burnz> kenn das von hosteurope deutlich professioneller.. entweder es gibt ne gute doku oder aber der support gibt einem da mal schnell ne info
<nagetier> burnz: aber liegt das nicht rein in deiner hand dort zu verwenden das du möchtest?
<burnz> oder richtet es einem mit hinterlegtem root kennwort ein
<nagetier> dir kommt es a nur auf die werte an, egal ob netplan, oder sonst etwas
<burnz> joa, ich dachte mir nur verwende die standard konfiguration das wird schon n grund haben wieso die das so machen
<nagetier> ja*
<nagetier> der schizzle ist noch zu neu
<nagetier> aber die werte sollten die selben bleiben
<burnz> "neu" das ding is von april ;)
<nagetier> und dazu willst du eine information
<nagetier> aber die sollten sich ableiten lassen
<burnz> im hetzner forum hatte auch keiner ne idee ;)
<nagetier> aber.. ich verstehe schon etwas
<nagetier> glaube dir dich informiert zu haben
<burnz> nach der doku vom systemd sah meine konfig auch gut aus
<nagetier> die scheint ja auch zu laufen
<nagetier> wenn dann hapert es, so wie ich das derzeit erkennen kann, an den korrekten werten
<nagetier> und die sollte man eigentlich direkt nach zsahlungseingang erwarten können..
<burnz> joa ;)
<burnz> naja ich forsch mal weiter
<nagetier> ja
<burnz> mein letzter ansatz hat gerade das netzwerk unavailable gemacht :D
<nagetier> burnz: versuche es hier auch noch zu anderen, extremeren zeiten ;)
<burnz> wann is hier so extrem? ;)
<burnz> ich installier den server erstmal neu vielleicht hab ich ja auch an der falschen schraube gedreht ;)
<nagetier> einfach mal alle 3h einwerfen ^^
<nagetier> burnz: glaube ich nicht, aber okay ;)
<holgersson> burnz: Das klingt eher nach einem Configproblem, dass Du nicht über den Windowsweg gelöst bekommst.
<nagetier> quark
<nagetier> auch da sind es nur dusselige werte
<holgersson> ?
<nagetier> holgersson: es scheinen einfach infos zu fehlen, um das nicht ganz unkomlexe subnetzt abzufragen
<nagetier> +p
<burnz> subnetz wird über die haupt ip des servers geroutet
<nagetier> -t..
<holgersson> nagetier: Und das bekommt man nicht durch Neuinstallieren in den Griff ;)
<burnz> das ist soweit schon alles angegeben
<nagetier> holgersson: sagte ich doch :)
<holgersson> nagetier: Ich auch, und Du schreibst „quark“ :-D
<holgersson> burnz: Laufen vielleicht bei Dir mehr als ein Dienst zum Netzwerkverwalten? Irgendwie gibt's da gerade einige unter Ubuntu (das alte netif-Zeug, irgendwas Neues dazu, und systemd-networkd, und evtl. noch den NetworkManager).
<nagetier> naja, "windowsweg".. erkenne den noch nicht
<burnz> wir werden gleich sehen wenn das ding neuinstalliert ist ;)
<holgersson> nagetier: Neustarten, und wenn das nicht hilft, neu installieren. War wohl etwas zu polemisch :)
<nagetier> burnz: :D
<burnz> reboot gabs zur genüge ;)
<nagetier> burnz: du wirst auf den server ein normales, nicht manipuliertes .iso?
<nagetier> wirfst*
<burnz> aktuell noch das standard hetzner image ;)
<nagetier> also nix vom vsp
<burnz> wenn mich das zu sehr plagt das offizielle von ubuntu
<nagetier> hm.. und auch dort geben die kein support?
<nagetier> dachte das wäre bei dedizierten eh nicht möglich.. (sollte mich ich heraus halten)
<nagetier> -ich
<burnz> nein auch da kein support..
<burnz> das find ich ja so strange bei denen
<nagetier> aber ne liste, was genau eingetragen werden soll, ist nicht vorhanden.. nur die info über das subnet und die plätze?
<nagetier> wo genau eingetragen, wäre ja zu vernachlässigen
<nagetier> und eh nicht mehr nach zu dokumentieren
<burnz> gibt ne tolle doku für debian... https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Netzkonfiguration_Debian
<le_bot> Title: Netzkonfiguration Debian – Hetzner DokuWiki (at wiki.hetzner.de)
<nagetier> a, eigentlich recht genau so etwas
 * nagetier überflog grob
<burnz> is natürlich alles nicht systemd / netplan
<nagetier> burnz: bei dir sitzen gewisse werte nicht korrekt, oder netplan greift da samt systemd arg ein..
<nagetier> würde mir zuvor glatt nochmal das verhalten von debian ansehen
<michael-kohlhaas> Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Medion MD 97620 Laptop welches nach 1 Stunde Betrieb mit Lubuntu 18.04 überhitzt und sich ausschaltet. Im Dualboot läuft das Gerät solide mit 40-45°C. Hier ist gerade die unter nouveau angesteuerte Grafikkarte der Hitzeverursacher mit teilweise über 90°C. Ich brauch mal Hilfe. Ich glaube ich muss ein bootparamter nehmen oder einen anderen Treiber. Mein lshw-output https://www.nopaste.xyz/?105b5
<michael-kohlhaas> c421620df70#OxAlZhlEteXE5wJIn6MAnQ7iqOOi5NTLrEhX7yDFUuc=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at www.nopaste.xyz)
<nagetier> burnz: es sind einfach nur lausige werte, die an korrekter stelle eingegeben sein müssen
<nagetier> und da gefällt mir netplan bisher eigentlich (grob, überfiegend)
<nagetier> +l
<dreamon_> Wau. ALT gedrückt halten und Mausrad drehen, das zoomt rein oder raus. Ist ja super. Das wußte ich gar nicht.
<burnz> by the way
<burnz> wenn ich die ips des subnets pinge meldet die haupt ip zielhost nicht erreichbar
<burnz> die erste ip im subnet antwortet jedoch
<michael-kohlhaas> und der Lüfter läuft und es wird heiß https://www.nopaste.xyz/?55c1b7c4b85127f2#SSi7ErvfYIDNpGgzxLbfkkMTojgJ0mUfzRsTOZz1Lro=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at www.nopaste.xyz)
<nagetier> burnz: fw?
<nagetier> burnz: also ips vs eigene?
<burnz> ufw status Status: inactive
<nagetier> ^
<burnz> so genug für heute
<burnz> vielen dank erstmal ich probier morgen weiter
<Fussel> michael-kohlhaas, wie alt ist der medion?
<Fussel> evtl. mal reinigen michael-kohlhaas 
<michael-kohlhaas> ca. 2014
<michael-kohlhaas> Fussel, daran liegt es nicht...
<michael-kohlhaas> unter win7 habe ich selbst beim stundenlangen minecraft zocken 45°
<michael-kohlhaas> der wird nur unter linux so heiß
<Fussel> michael-kohlhaas, sicher? in 4 sammelt sich n haufen staub an zwischen den kühlrippen
<Fussel> in 4 jahren *
<Fussel> minecraft raucht ja soweit keine leistung mehr
<michael-kohlhaas> Fussel, der wurde schon gereinigt. daran liegt es nicht. und wie gesagt, in win hat der 45°C - da müsste der doch genauso heiß sein
<Fussel> braucht
<Fussel> nicht unbedingt
<michael-kohlhaas> und der pc fuziie hat mir für das renigen 80€ abgeknöpft. da denke ich auch, dass er das gemacht hat.
<Fussel> es ist ein trugschluss das ein rechner unter linux weniger leistung braucht michael-kohlhaas 
<michael-kohlhaas> aber auch nicht exorbintant mehr
<michael-kohlhaas> ich vermute hier den nouveau als verursacher
<Fussel> beim reinigen wechselt man auch das wärmepad-paste, die wird auch schlechter mit der zeit
<Fussel> joa, normal
<Fussel> gerade medion und co sind extrem schwer zu reinigen
<michael-kohlhaas> gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es _kein_ hardwareproblem ist. was könnte softwareseitig ursächlich sein?
<Fussel> eigentlich achten cpu und gpu von selbst drauf das die nicht überhitzen
<nagetier> michael-kohlhaas: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PowerTOP/ ist schon abgearbeitet?
<le_bot> Title: PowerTOP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> außer die kühlung will nicht so wie so wie soll
<Fussel> die kühlung kann auch vom design her schlecht sein, und bei 40° außentemperatur hat der rechner theoretisch nur noch 20° zum kühlen
<Fussel> das ist halt nichtmehr viel
<michael-kohlhaas> nagetier, nein, hier mal der output https://nopaste.xyz/?736f27ff81f518c2#tH6B/SszEVpmGA9LjlMuv0Ybkie0sMJwnGtTS0G7cbo=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<Fussel> ich darf mein thinkpad jedes jahr reinigen, sonst geht der im hochsommer aus
<nagetier> michael-kohlhaas: gucke da jetzt bnicht rein.. arbeite die fragen mal ab, starte die kiste oder den "dienst" neu
<Fussel> gerade weil der so alt ist
<nagetier> michael-kohlhaas: afair gehört das insbesondere bei einer laptop installation dazu
<michael-kohlhaas> nagetier, welche fragen?
<Fussel> und ja: windows hat da n par acpi-tricks, die linux nicht hat, um sowas zu vermeiden
<nagetier> die die auftauchen, sobald du powertop konfigurierst.. nach einer bestätigung werden werte, nur für deine hw, eingetragen und künftig verwendet (so die theorie)
<michael-kohlhaas> da wird nix abgefragt...
<nagetier> man powertop, danke
<michael-kohlhaas> ich habe es installiert und gestartet
<Fussel> lies die manual zu powertop michael-kohlhaas :>
<michael-kohlhaas> https://nopaste.xyz/?23338ec41f8c51f1#QLJCOq3FfRhlfkIAdL7HmZVSD/Md8L1UD/TIuAcTUVg= < diese geräte haben 100% auslastung
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<michael-kohlhaas> habe da mal grob drüber geflogen. ich verstehe es nicht...
<Fussel> aber das sind alles nur tricks die de rechner langsamer machen
<michael-kohlhaas> ich muss ihn wieder abkühlen lassen. bin bei über 90°C. er beschwert sich schon. bis nachher
<Fussel> och, das gehtschnell :>
<nagetier> michael-kohlhaas: müsste mich jetzt auch wieder einlesen.. das war aber zu machen. calibriere die kiste, das soll bis zu 1h dauern (sah ich bisher noch nicht so), lass die werte setzen, starte neu.. das war der grobe umriss
<Fussel> michael-kohlhaas, wir können dir hier jetzt nicht die komplette manual übersetzen, nutze zur not den google übersetzer, zu einzelnen fragen stehen wir gerne bereit :)
<nagetier> michael-kohlhaas: calibrieren ist eine option von powertop
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-07
<Fussel> wie komme ich zu ner suchzeile in der ubuntu-software?
<Fussel> in der ich eingeben kann nach dem ich suche?
<Fussel> ah, gefunden, trotzdem danke
<burnz> hi
<burnz> ich hab n ubuntu 18.04 auf nem dedicated server bei hetzner.. Ich hab ein Subnet was über die Haupt Server IP geroutet wird.. Hetzner hat eine systemd/network config die wie folgt aussieht:
<burnz> https://pastebin.com/Vx9C6aZc
<le_bot> Title: ### Hetzner Online GmbH installimage [Match] Name=enp0s31f6 [Network] Ad - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<burnz> networkctl status wie folgt: https://pastebin.com/eK60A33u
<le_bot> Title: networkctl status ● State: routable Address: 88.XXX.XXX.109 on - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<burnz> ich erreiche die .184 adresse aber die anderen in dem subnet nicht
<burnz> was läuft falsch?
<nagetier> burnz: mahlzeit, entspricht deine konfiguration denn noch der der "automatischen Installationen", oder wurden die einstellungen schon bearbeitet?
<nagetier> also der konfiguration, die der vsp seinen images mitgibt
<nagetier> bin gerade hier, aber das wird mir zu viel, um mal eben einzulesen - https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Zusaetzliche_IP-Adressen
<le_bot> Title: Zusaetzliche IP-Adressen – Hetzner DokuWiki (at wiki.hetzner.de)
<burnz> im beispiel nein
<burnz> ansonsten ja
<burnz> sonderlich finde ich ja dass mit der verlinkten config die 1. ip des subnets funktioniert
<koegs> du solltest vielleicht mal erklären wie das subnetz "dahinter" angebunden ist und ob du überhaupt schon routing konfiguriert hast
<burnz> [Route] Destination=88.XXX.XXX.184/29 Gateway=88.XXX.XXX.109
<burnz> das subnetz wird über die haupt ip geroutet
<koegs> das schriebst du schon
<koegs> hast du denn das Routing auf dem Server konfiguriert und kontrolliert?
<koegs> wenn er der Router sein soll, musst du ihm das ja auch mitteilen
<burnz> ip route add default via AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD 
<burnz> muss da noch mehr?
<koegs> und wie sieht die konfiguration auf dem ziel aus? was ist überhaupt das ziel, was steckt hinter dem subnetz?
<burnz> subnetz soll lokal auf dem server liegen
<burnz> als zusätzliche ip adressen
<koegs> auf dem server sind laut networkctl nur zwei adressen konfiguriert, 109 und 184
<burnz> als address ist das gesamte subnet eingetragen
<burnz> [Address] Address=88.XXX.XXX.184/29
<burnz> oder muss ich da dann jede einzeln eintragen?
<koegs> natürlich
<burnz> hätte erwartet dass das gesamte subnet angenommen wird
<burnz> ok dann probier ich mal
<koegs> so läuft das aber nicht, die konfiguration sagt nur das diese IP in einem /29 Subnetz ist, aber nicht das er auf alle IPs antworten soll
<burnz> na dann pack ich die da mal rein
<nagetier> fange mit einer zusätzlichen an ;)
<burnz> ich glaube ich hab n ansatz
<burnz> hatte mal weitere adressen hinzugeführt im address feld
<burnz> es wurde immer nur die letzte genommen
<burnz> ich probier gleich mal noch peer hinzuzufügen ;
<burnz> eigener address eintrag für jede ip und peer=haupt ip hat geholfen
<burnz> alle ip adressen sind erreichbar
<nagetier> sehr schön
<burnz> wobei es hoffentlich n eleganteren weg gibt als für jede ip n eigenen eintrag zu machen
<burnz> ich stell mir gerade ein /8 subnet vor was man da per hand reinprügelt :-o
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie ist Super+P wohl von Gnome belegt, aber ich seh nicht wo... wie kann ich das rausfinden?
<Herbert-51> man man mann , ist das alles kompliziert :-(
<tomreyn> das internet?
<Herbert-51> ne der neue hexchat und die anmeldung und einstellung
<Herbert-51> aber nun bin ich ja drin :-)
<Herbert-51> muss nur noch den channel ändern dann sollte alles klappen :-)
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-08
<passt> ich habe mir für mein notebook den kernel selbst kompiliert, um zusätzlich Hardwareunterstützung zu erhalten. Dazu habe ich den aktuellen Kernel 4.17.11 von kernel.org verwendet. Nun stehen Aktualisierungen von Ubuntu inkl eines Kernels an. Wenn ich diese installieren lasse, wird dann mein selbstkompilierter Kernel ersetzt?
<Frickelpit> Nein, du hast ja noch den aus den Paketquellen installiert und nur dieser wird aktualisiert.
<LupusE> wasmit ersetzen gemeint ist ist so eine sache. der eiene gernel wird nicth geloescht. welcher kernel nach der aktualisierung aktiv ist, sollte aber in der grub konfiguratin  geprüft werden.
<LupusE> gernel -> kernel
<Frickelpit> passt: bei Ubuntu kann man alternativ zum selber zusammenschustern auch den Mainline-Kernel nehmen. Dabei spart man sich das kompilieren, hat aber evtl. nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.
<passt> LupusE: und Frickelpit danke fur die antworten
<stevieh> sachtmal, kann das wirklich sein, dass gnome3 so lausig übersetzt ist bis jetzt? DAs ist ja fiesestes misch kauderwelsch
<koegs> stevieh: https://wiki.gnome.org/TranslationProject :)
<le_bot> Title: TranslationProject - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<stevieh> dann will ich nen button neben jedem untranslateten text :-)
<Frickelpit> Das GNOME-Projekt freut sich sicherlich über jeden PR
<stevieh> klar, ich bin nur erstaunt... da fehlt ja ewig viel
<stevieh> hmm... ich will Alt+Ctrl+P für suspend setzen, aber geht nicht, in gnome3, wie find ich raus, wer das belegt?
<Frickelpit> Print the current page ist ctrl +P
<Frickelpit> https://help.gnome.org/users/epiphany/stable/keyboard-shortcut.html.en
<le_bot> Title: Keyboard shortcuts (at help.gnome.org)
<stevieh> ja, ich frag ja nach Alt+Ctrl+P
<Frickelpit> evtl. hängt das zsammen
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern.
<Frickelpit> Dann bleibt dir nur try'n'error
<stevieh> na, das nützt mir nix, ich kann es in Tastenbelegungen nicht zuweisen, seh aber dort nix, wo es benutzt wird...
<tomreyn> stevieh: welchen desktop hastn du da?
<stevieh> gnome3 18.04
<tomreyn> ich hab hier den ubuntu standard 18.04.1 desktop und das klappt problemlos
<stevieh> tomreyn: ctrl-alt-p zu belegen?
<tomreyn> yo stevieh http://i.imgur.com/SRPNXJH.png
<stevieh> sauerei
<tomreyn> IST DIE ENGLISCHE VARIANTE, FRISCHE 18.04.1 INSTALLATION
<tomreyn> huch, caps
<tomreyn> stevieh: welche fehelrmeldung bekommst du?
<stevieh> mal aus und einloggen. vielleicht ist das ja das gpaste, was noch hängt...
<stevieh> nix. ich finde es nicht belegt und es nimmt es nicht an.
<tomreyn> aber es steht unten in der liste wie bei mir?
<stevieh> nein. ich kann es ja gar nicht setzen
<tomreyn> d.h.. du drückst auf das pluszeichen am ende der liste, dann setzt du nen namen und nen befehl und klickst auf "set shiortcut" und dann drückst du strg-alt-p und es passiert nix, sieht noch genauso aus wie zuvor und es wartet auf ne eingabe?
<tomreyn> du bleibst also hier stecken? http://i.imgur.com/Q2QHTET.png
<tomreyn> stevieh: ^
<sdx23> dconf-editor, suchen nach org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<sdx23> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys oder auch org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<stevieh> tomreyn: genau.
<stevieh> wartet, ich log mich mal aus und ein
<stevieh> yep, daran lags, wurde zwar nicht mehr angezeigt, aber Reste von gpaste waren wohl noch aktiv
<tomreyn> in der tat landen die shortcuts in dconf's /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/custom-keybindings/custom*
<tomreyn> $ dconf dump /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/custom-keybindings/custom0/ | pastebinit : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RqH9XtxVnw/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> gut zu wissen. Noch was anderes: die uhr würde ich gerne rechts haben... aber die extension aus dem repository zeigt mir ein !, dass es nicht geht... wie bekomm ich das debugt?
<tomreyn> kein schimmer, frag ggf. mal bei den gnome-leuten nach, die haben ein eigenes irc-netzwerk (gimpnet)
<stevieh> ok
<stevieh> es ist gar nicht so unbrauchbar das ganze...
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-09
<stevieh> hehe, sehr strange. Auf dem gnome desktop kann ich die Icons im zwei schirm betrieb auf dem grossen Bildschirm wohl nicht ganz nach links schieben.
<stevieh> und insgesamt stimmt da was nicht, mit den ganzen redraws... da flackert es an anderen Stellen auf dem Screen, wenn an einer Stelle was neu gezeichnet wird... wie X vor 20 Jahren...
<koelner> koegs: Danke. Es funktioniert.
<koegs> koelner: das freut mich
<stevieh> im gnome3 zweischirmbetrieb zweimal das gleiche panel geht eher nicht, oder?
<k1l_> das geht nicht. ausser man klont den bildschirm
<stevieh> ich hab im kopf, dass das bei unity noch so war? Naja, egal. 
<k1l_> ja. gnome sieht das aber nicht vor bei ihrer shell
<stevieh> oki
<stevieh> btw. was zeigt mein Thunderbird Icon im Dock eigentlich für Zahlen an?
<k1l_> unread messages. 
<stevieh> da steht ne 1 und im tb hab ich  wesentlich mehr...
<k1l_> hast du die in verschiedenen ordnern?
<stevieh> jo
<k1l_> ich glaube er zählt da nur den hauptordner
<tomreyn> ja, das ist leider nur sehr bedingt hilfreich.
<stevieh> nach einem neustart von tb zeigt er gar keine Zahl mehr an...
<tomreyn> problem solved!
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> strange. Das menü bei libreoffice kommt im zweischirmbetrieb an der falschen Stelle runter.
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu welche Oberfläche? War mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen
<jokrebel> und Du meinst das Pulldown Menü für LibreOfficeCalc zB.?
<stevieh> ja.
<stevieh> 18.04 gnome
<jokrebel> also bei 16.04 ist das korrekt in der oberen Fensterleiste 
<stevieh> ich kann auch die icons auf dem desktop nicht weiter nach links verschieben.
<jokrebel> muss mal schau ob ich irgendwo ein 18.04 mit 2 Monitoren auf die schnelle aktiviert bekomm...
<stevieh> sehr lustiger effekt: ich hab nen grossen Bildschirm mit FHD über meinem Laptop mit HD und hab die so verkettet, dass der Laptop in der Mitte unter dem grossen ist und der grosse der 1. Schirm.
<stevieh> nun kann ich auf dem grossen keine Icons weiter ziehen als der linke Rand vom Laptop
<stevieh> wenn ich den Laptop ganz nach links schiebe, geht es.
<jokrebel> so - endlich passende Adapter fürs testen gefunden
<jokrebel> stevieh: egal auf welchem Monitor ich Calc starte. Sieht alles aus wie es soll bezüglich Pulldown Menü
<stevieh> hmm... ob es irgendeine extension ist? Du hast den kleineren monitor unter den grossen "arrangiert"?
<stevieh> ne, multimonitor ist aus.
<jokrebel> ka
<jokrebel> hab das einfach angeschlossen und probiert
<jokrebel> keinerlei Einstellungen verändert
<stevieh> aber der kleine ist nicht links auf einer ebene mit dem grossen?
<stevieh> und die beiden sind übereinander?
<jokrebel> Du meinst "in den Einstellungen"? ... tatsächlich stehen sie jedenfalls einfach nebeneinander
<stevieh> mach mal übereinander
<jokrebel> ich werde jetzt sicher nicht meine Monitore übereinander platzieren. Was sollte das auch an der Software ändern. Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Fragestellungen noch mal überdenken und ggf. Screenshots liefern
<stevieh> du sollst die monitore nicht physisch sondern in den settings übereinander platzieren. Warte Screenshot kommt
<jokrebel> na super ... nun hab ich nur noch beleuchteten schwarzen Monitor mit Mauszeiger :-/
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> ich muss erstmal shutter einrichten
<jokrebel> stevieh: Bildschirme gespiegelt?
<stevieh> nein, übereinander
<stevieh> warte, jetzt hab ich den Screenshot
<stevieh> https://imgur.com/a/rWF6Uux
<jokrebel> also "verkettet"?
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<stevieh> so?
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> kann Dir nicht folgen
<stevieh> siehst du den screenshot?
<jokrebel> ja
<stevieh> und siehst du, wo das menü hängt?
<jokrebel> für mich sieht das nicht nach einem 2-Montior-Setting aus ... vielleicht "2 Desktops in einer Ansicht" ... kA
<jokrebel> kein Plan was Du da grad rumfrickelst
<stevieh> ich hab noch das Bild der Einstellungen dazu gemacht
<stevieh> ich hab maximal die Multimonitor extension, die dich irrirtiert, weil das dock zweimal da ist?
<stevieh> schau mal beim imgur link oben. So isses eingestellt
<jokrebel> sorry ... ich seh da nirgends die Einstellungen der Anzeigegeräte. 
<stevieh> https://imgur.com/a/9syJPUg
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<stevieh> jetzt?
<jokrebel> ja ok -- hab ich gemacht; aber das Menü ist hier nicht versetzt wenn man zB. Datei ankickt
<stevieh> ok. 
<stevieh> bzw. nicht ok ;-)
<stevieh> mach mal n screenshot ;-)
<jokrebel> ist das denn bei anderen Anwendungen auch so?
<stevieh> ne, z.B. thunderbird nicht. Aber wenn ich rechte maustaste auf den Hintergrund mache, auch
<jokrebel> screenshot kann ich heir auf die Schnelle grad ned (bin ein bisschen in Zeitnot) ... aber bei mir befindet sich "Neu" nur um 2 Buchstabenbreiten versetzt zu "Datei"
<jokrebel> und auch bei rechtsklick auf den Hintergrund alles normal
<stevieh> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-60513
<stevieh> hehe, das sieht gar nicht so unähnlich aus
<stevieh> wobei lo glaub ich qt ist, aber der desktop doch nich...
<apollo13> lo ist nicht qt
<apollo13> denk ich
<apollo13> dafür ist die ui zu hässlich :D
<apollo13> ldd /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin|grep qt zeigt auch nix
<apollo13> verwendet stevieh wayland? wenn ja ists eventuell das problem
<dluxi> join #ubuntu-de
<Fuchs> dluxi: Du bist schon hier 
<dluxi> Hab das Hexchat neu und wollte es nur mal probieren
<Fuchs> scheint ja zu funktionieren, ja :p 
<dreamon_> NAbend. Ich wunder mich gerade das ich in pavucontrol auf Eingebautes Tongerät - Analog Stereo Eingang stellen muß um mein Internes Mikro ans laufen zu bekommen.
<dreamon_> Leider geht dann keine Tonausgabe mehr. Dazu muß ich dort auf Analog Stereo-Ausgabe stellen.
<dreamon_> Leider geht dort Analog Stereo-Duplex nicht.
<stevieh> hmm.. nach nem Umzug meines homes kann ich mich nicht mehr per ssh irgendwo hin verbinden? Fehlt da irgendwas im gnome-keydingens? Wie zieh ich den denn um?
<stevieh> jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig schokiert. Das ding fragt mich nach gar nix.
<nagetier> home mit seinen schlüsseln liegt jetzt an anderer position?
<stevieh> nope, das ist das. 
<stevieh> hat das irgendwas mit dem passwort für die Schlüssel und dem gnome-keyring zu tun?
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, erklaer mal was du mit "umzug" genau meinst.
<stevieh> naja, ich hab mal eine ganze saubere neuinstallation gemacht und ziehe jetzt langsam alle dirs meines hauptusers um 
<stevieh> .ssh ist umgezogen 
<stevieh> und ich kann mich in keine remote maschine mehr einloggen
<k1l> guck mal ob die rechte noch passen
<nagetier> als wenn er das nicht getan hätte
<stevieh> die rechte sehen auch gut aus.
<stevieh> debug1: Offering public key: RSA SHA256:rs/uVaJiJA35wH0HHh/WkkkXNwt4d1TfRAZZAGL1cVQ /home/skrodzki/.ssh/id_rsa
<stevieh> und da hängt er
<stevieh> ad infinitum
<stevieh> öh, kann das sein, dass die Gegenseite mich ablehnt, weil irgendwas anders ist als vorher? d.h. irgendwas mit known_hosts? Ne, oder?
<stevieh> ich hab nämlich mal nen neuen User gemacht, der wird auch nicht rein gelassen.
<stevieh> ich komme mir gerade ein wenig doof vor
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, naja, ist denn id_rsa der richtige Schluessel?
<stevieh> das will ich mal hoffen. Und wenn nicht, sollte er abgelehnt werden, oder?
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, jein, kommt d'rauf an wie der Server auf einen falschen Schluessel reagiert, kann auch sein dass der die Kommunikation einfach einstellt.
<stevieh> aha
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, oder alternativ die Gegenfrage, funktioniert denn der Server richtig?
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, also, kannst du dich auf dem ueberhaupt anmelden?
<stevieh> ich befürchte auch gerade das schlimmste.
<stevieh> dreckskiste
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, koennte auch sein dass das Ding unter Vollast sitzt und das vorbereiten deiner Session einfach so lange dauert...theoretisch.
<stevieh> das ding ist komplett eingfroren und bootet jetzt gar nich mehr.
<stevieh> fuck. Da hab ich heute abend grad noch Lust drauf
<stevieh> ob der jetzt in den ewigen jagdgründen ist?
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, kommt d'rauf an, was kannst du denn sehen?
<stevieh> jetzt seh ich ihn wieder booten. Der war wohl vöölig überhitzt. 
<nagetier> warum sollte man keine alternative haben, seinen eigenen server zu erreichen?
<nagetier> okay
<stevieh> wus?
<nagetier> das sind ganz andere einflüsse :)
<nagetier> stevieh: hat ja nicht mit deinen schlüsseln zu tun
<nagetier> +s
<nagetier> aber okay, vermische du nur mal problematiken
<stevieh> oh, ich hab sie ja jetzt entdeckt ;-)
<nagetier> ;)
<stevieh> bei der zweiten maschine, die ich sshen wollte, war es ganz was anderes
<Robert_Zenz> nagetier, manchmal verrennt man sich einfach in ein Problem, kann passieren. Dann braucht man meistens einen Anstoss von auszen um auch andere "Gruende" zu sehen.
<stevieh> alter. So ein sz tut mir in den augen weh.
<nagetier> Robert_Zenz: joa, sicherlich
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, tja...
<stevieh> sitzt wohl auch noch am nem VT100?
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, US Tastatur...
<stevieh> dann schreib doch wenigstens ss, das geht heutzutage klar
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, aber nicht in meinem Kopf. :D
<nagetier> stevieh: also kannst du auch nach dem umzug die zweite maschine erreichen?
<nagetier> alles super, wenn dem so sein sollte ;)
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, wobei, bei "aussen" gebe ich dir Recht, da geht ss.
<stevieh> so isses. nur nich super, dass mein serverlein mucken macht, so kurz vorm Schlafen gehen
<nagetier> und nach dem sachverhalt leider alles ot :)
<stevieh> :-D
<nagetier> hihi
<nagetier> empfinde das ja sehr beruhigend, wenn ich du wäre
<stevieh> was? Dass ssh so geht, wie man es sich denkt?
<nagetier> die sclüssel auf weiteren maschinen noch funktional sind, ja
<nagetier> was mich auch grob gewundert hätte
<nagetier> aber auch das kann nächte verschlingen
<stevieh> so, jetzt geht da auch ssh wieder.
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-10
<stevieh> gibts denn was für gnome3, dass mit das wlan wieder ins Panel bringt?
<stevieh> und: wo liegen denn die VPN definitionen des network managers? Die würde ich gerne umziehen.
<stevieh> die NetworkManager Sicht in gnome3 ist ja schon eher bescheiden.
<Frickelpit> weil?
<stevieh> weil er so quer übers status menü verteilt ist, das war bei Unity echt übersichtlicher.
<stevieh> aber ja, geschmackssache
<LupusE> dinge, die anders sind als man sie kennt sind immer doof. das hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun.
<LupusE> oh, hier ist nicht ot ... sorry :)
<stevieh> ich plädiere für medium topic ;-)
<Rolfi> Hallo! Offenbar hat das letzte Update von Libreoffice Macken. Wie deinstalliere ich das Update (Libreoffice wurde mit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bitgeliefert)?
<nagetier> Rolfi: Das wäre das unter Ubuntu, evtl. noch immer aktuelle Verfahren - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/
<le_bot> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> das letzte libreoffice Update ist von Februar, wenn ich nicht irre http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice_5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3/changelog
<sdx23> Rolfi: bist du sicher, dass es an libreoffice selbst liegt? Was genau funktioniert nicht mehr?
<nagetier> sdx23: danke
<Rolfi> Externer Datenbezug. Bin nicht alleine mit dem Problem.
<nagetier> Rolfi: ich glaube das solltest du nochmal genauer beschreiben
<Rolfi> sheet->link to external data->URL of external data source->select language to user import->automatic.... und dann tot.
<k1l> Rolfi: mach mal bitte in einem terminal "apt policy libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt dann eine url aus, die bitte hier zeigen.
<Rolfi> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.  http://termbin.com/tcim
<k1l> ok, du nutzt da eine fremdquelle für libreoffice. das kommt nicht von ubuntu selber.
<sdx23> eben getestet: mit dem ubuntu eigenen (Build ID: 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3) funktioniert das problemlos.
<Rolfi> Welche Version von Libreoffice?
<sdx23> apt install libreoffice=1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3 # installiert eben diese
<sdx23> das ist "Version: 5.1.6.2"
<Rolfi> eben. Ich brauche Calc 6.0.....
<sdx23> tja, nun.
<nagetier> Rolfi: Und das klappte mit der Version zuvor?
<Rolfi> Ja, einwandfrei
<Rolfi> Gibt es eine Methode, auf die alte Version zurückzustellen?
<nagetier> auf die 5er, aus den offiziellen Quellen?
<nagetier> Rolfi: so oder so dürfte https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/ das Werkzeug deiner Wahl sein
<le_bot> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> imho
<Rolfi> nagetier: notfalls zurück auf die offizielle 5er, geht das bequem?
<nagetier> Rolfi: sollte, will ich mal behaupten.. kommt wohl auf den Umfang an, wie du LO konfiguriertest
<nagetier> Rolfi: mehr als deinstallieren, den Eintrag zur 6er entfernen, $apt update, und wieder neu installieren
<Rolfi> Hat offenbar einen guten Grund, warum Version 6 noch nicht in Ubuntu ist (Smile!)
<nagetier> .. wird es nicht sein
<nagetier> Rolfi: also "brauchen" tatest du, oder sogar ihr, die 6er nicht wirklich.. vermute ich
<Rolfi> Korrekt: Externe Daten sind mir halt wichtiger als die neuen Möglichkeiten.
<nagetier> Rolfi: bitte informiere künftig direkt ob es sich dabei um Pakete aus den Quellen oder nicht handelt
<nagetier> macht es einfacher, und führt wohl immer schneller zum Ziel
<Rolfi> nagetier: Gerne. Tut mir Leid. War mir im Moment entfallen und fiel mir erst bei euren Rückfragen wieder ein. 
<nagetier> Rolfi: ist mir selber auch nicht nur einmal passiert
<Rolfi> Guten Abend! Habe libreoffice 6.1 als  DEB heruntergeladen,entzipped und alle DEB-Dateien gleichzeitig dem Software Center übergeben.
<Rolfi> Das orgelt nun schon 20 min. Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob es noch etwas tut oder sich aufgehängt hat?
<ppq> tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<ppq> das sagt dir, wann das letzte paket installiert wurde - oder ggf. auch fehlermeldungen. im zweifelsfall bitte die ganze /var/log/dpkg.log in einen pastebin
<Rolfi> ppq: Danke für Deine Hilfe! Nein, der letzte Eintrag ist von vor 4 Stunden. Also passiert gar nichts.
<Rolfi> paste kommt gleich.
<ppq> Rolfi, dann würde ich das software-center schließen und die .debs manuell per terminal installieren. einfach mit cd in das verzeichnis wechseln, in dem die liegen, und dort   sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<k1l> mach das software center mal zu und nutze auf der kommandozeile dpkg um die pakete zu isntallieren
<k1l> wenn es aber immer noch das problem von vorhin ist, dann würde ich einfach mal auf das libreoffice 6 verzichten und das orginal paket von ubuntu nehmen. das hatte ja nicht dieses problem
<Rolfi> k1l: Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, die DEB-Version 6.02 zu entfernen. Deshalb jetzt die Hoffnung auf DEB 6.1, aber wieder nichts.
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<tomreyn> ich halte zwar nicht so viel von snaps, aber das ist ne möglichkeit sich aktuelle programmversionen rein zu holen ohne dass man ein ubuntu-versionsupgrade macht.
<tomreyn> und ohne sich irgendwelche (?), möglicherweise gar nicht kompatiblen (?) .deb-pakete von irgendwo zu besorgen und sich damit gegebenenfalls (?) die paketabhängigkeiten systemweit zu zerfransen.
<nagetier> k1l: macht das eigentlich nichts anderes, als apt purge auszuführen und dann den ppa eintrag zu entfernen?
<tomreyn> ppa-purge macht entweder purge oder downgrade glaube ich, je nachdem ob's hinnterher noch ne apt-quelle gäbe. und den gpg key machts auch weg.
<k1l> nagetier: es installiert die orginal version aus den quellen und entfernt den ppa eintrag
<nagetier> ja, okay
<k1l> aber ja, gerade für diese ppa seuche, ist snap ein sehr guter ersatz
<Rochvellon> sofern die snaps immer aktuell gehalten werden
<nagetier> ist LO denn schon auf snap aufgesprungen
<nagetier> scheint so
<tomreyn> vor 54 stunden
<tomreyn> *14
<nagetier> okay :)
<k1l> Rochvellon: jo, das hast du aber bei ppas genau so.
<k1l> nur ist das "aus dem system fummeln" bei snaps eine ganz andere liga.
<nagetier> auch wird sein problem wahrscheinlich nicht durch ein snap gelöst werden
<nagetier> Rolfi: wenn du stabil und recht störungsfrei arbeiten möchtest, und das dürfte auch bei office-anwendungen relevant sein, würde ich wirklich die derzeit vom os unterstützte version vorziehen
<nagetier> so unverzichtbar können die funktionen in 6 nicht sein
<nagetier> insbesondere nicht wenn die version kaum ein anderer nutzt
<Rolfi> nagetier: Klar. Dazu müßte man aber die  DEB-Version loswerden. Liebe Leute, danke für Eure Hilfsbereitschaft. Ich geb jetzt auf. Gute Nacht!
 * nagetier fakt-speech
<nagetier> auch so
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-11
<testdr1> hi, durch Zufall die aktuelle c't durchgeblättert und die raten dort bei ihrem Computerbauvorschlag von Linux mit Ryzen-3-2200G ab. Ich habe selbst so eine CPU am Laufen. Im wiki ubuntuusers gibt es keine Hardwareseite dazu. Wäre solche Info mal wichtig?
<ppq> testdr1, begründen die das auch? habe eigentlich gehört, dass die ryzen G mit aktuellem linux ganz gut laufen
<ppq> .. und aktuellem mesa
<testdr1> ppq: die Hardwarezusammenstellen von denen soll 1/3 der Fälle nicht booten -- ?Spezialisten-Antwort, sieh hier: https://www.heise.de/forum/c-t/Kommentare-zu-c-t-Artikeln/Bauvorschlaege-fuer-preiswerte-und-leise-Office-PCs/nun-mein-Rechner-mit-Ryzen-3-hat-bisher-immer-gebootet-seit-dem-Kauf-und/posting-32872342/show/
<le_bot> Title: nun, mein Rechner mit Ryzen-3 hat bisher imm… | Forum - heise online (at www.heise.de)
<ppq> testdr1, also muss man gucken, dass man das richtige board erwischt? gut zu wissen, danke für den link
<testdr1> ppq: das würde ich so nicht sagen -- zumindest deren Hinweis auf die phoronix-Fehlermeldung zeigt deutlich, dass acpi und iommu vielleicht Probleme machen und ich habe bei mir z.B. als linux-boot-option auch iommu=soft gesetzt.
<nicole> alles Profis
<christoph>  hi, kurze und knappe frage. mein bluetooth kopfhörer habe ich zum laufen gebracht. allerdings bricht du verbindung schon dann ab wenn ich den kopf drehe
<christoph> kann man da was machen ?
<nicole> ist jetzt die Frage ist es ein Software Problem? oder eher die Hardware an sich?
<nicole> weil "Kopf drehen" ist ja dann eher ein Hardware Problem 
<christoph> ne an anderen devices funktioniert alles
<christoph> und es scheint auch genau die seite zu sein an der bluetooth receiver sitzt
<testdr1> christoph: was sagen denn die Meldungen im syslog, kern.log? Bei einem Neustart der Verbindung sollte da ein Hinweis auftauchen. Hast Du mal nachgesehen wie die Meldung aussieht wenn Bluetooth zum ersten Mal mit dem Kopfhörer verbunden wird?
<jokrebel> christoph: kommt halt auch drauf an, wo das Gerät ist. Ich kenn das vom Radfahren; wenn ich per Bluetooth Musik höre und hab den "Sender" in der Oberschenketasche" kommt es alleine schon durchs treten zu massiven aussetzern
<jokrebel> "ohne bewegte Körperteile" im Weg klappt die Verbindung locker durch drei Wände
<christoph> ne sitze direkt am rechner und drehe nur den kopf
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-12
<partikel> mal ne frage...wie mache ich in budgie diese desktopuhr weg?
<jokrebel> was ist denn "budgie"?
<partikel> nachfolger von mythubuntu
<k1l_> das ist nicht der nachfolger von mythbuntu. budgie ist ein eigener neuer desktop, der kommt eigentlich vom solus projekt.
<Rolfi> Hallo schönen Sonntag! Habe Libreoffice 6.1 (von DEB) deinstalliert und von Ubuntu Software ältere Version installiert. Aber Ubuntu sucht immer die neue gelöschte Version.
<Rolfi> Wie kann man die Information über die Versionsnummer zurückstellen?
<christoph> hey hier nochmal das was ich fälschlicherweise im overflow channel gepostet habe :S
<christoph> hey, ich hatte mich gestern schonmal erkundigt bzgl bluetooth auf dem dell xps 15 mit ubuntu 16
<christoph> aktuell finde ich zwar meine kopfhörer aber das pairing schlägt leider fehl
<christoph> und ich verstehe nicht warum, wäre für jegliche hilfestellungen dankbar
<christoph>  bzw. wenn das pairing klappt dann bricht es ab sobald ich mich auch nur minimal vom notebook wegdrehe
<christoph> konnte mittlerweile feststellen, dass dieses problem mit dem gleichen notebook (unter windows) und den gleichen kopfhörern nicht besteht
<ring0> hast du mal die logs überprüft? vielleicht gibt es ja einen konkreten fehler, nach dem mal suchen könnte
<christoph> jap [    3.918384] brcmfmac: brcmf_c_process_clm_blob: no clm_blob available(err=-2), device may have limited channels available
<christoph> [    3.918999] brcmfmac: brcmf_c_preinit_dcmds: Firmware version = wl0: Nov 10 2015 06:38:10 version 7.35.177.61 (r598657) FWID 01-ea662a8c
<christoph> nach etwas googeln habe ich dann diese potenzielle lösung gefunden
<christoph> https://memcpy.io/fixing-bluetooth-on-the-xps-15-9550-on-ubuntu.html
<le_bot> Title: memcpy.io | Fixing bluetooth on the XPS 15 9550 on Ubuntu (at memcpy.io)
<ring0> ok, und getestet?
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/vPjNqFpt
<le_bot> Title: [ 3.296624] usbcore: registered new interface driver brcmfmac [ 3.296670] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> jap getestet
<christoph> noch ein paar logs: https://pastebin.com/cx8DQttV
<le_bot> Title: [ 3.276715] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22 [ 3.276726] Bluetooth: HCI device an - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> muss ich die .hcd evlt noch umbennen ? 
<ring0> sieht bei dem ersten paste ja nicht so aus, als wurde die neue hcd verwendet
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/bTE3Sfsr
<le_bot> Title: christoph@christoph-dell:~$ dmesg | grep Bluetooth [ 3.276715] Bluetooth: Co - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> @ring0 ja genau aber wie bekomme ich es hin das er die nutzt
<ring0> hab leider keine entsprechende hardware zum testen
<christoph> schade, in dem verzeichnis liegt leider auch gar keine andere .hcd Datei (oder eine vom namen ähnliche) 
<christoph> und in den logs sehe ich auch nicht welche .hcd er stattdessen verwendet hat
<christoph> deswegen bin ich gerade relativ ratlos
<ring0> kannst du mal lsusb pasten?
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/sfUwA0GW
<le_bot> Title: [ 3.406076] brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4360 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> das ist glaube auch interessant
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/NYVDdiuP
<le_bot> Title: christoph@christoph-dell:/lib/firmware/brcm$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> hab da was gefunden. leider nicht bei ubuntuusers. aber für dein notebook: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_15_(9550)#Bluetooth
<christoph> das ist ja eher ein stück für stück anleitung im arch linux umfeld
<christoph> meine frage ist ja eher warum  er 
<christoph> [    3.406076] brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt failed with error -2
<christoph> das hier sagt
<christoph> und nicht stattdessen beim .hcd verwendet
<ring0> kann ich dir nicht sagen
<ring0> mit dem aur paket scheint es halt unter arch zu laufen. von daher wäre es ja naheliegend, zu schauen was da gemacht wird
<ring0> danke fürs gespräch
<christoph> @ring0 danke
<ring0> :)
<christoph> wenn ich die.hcd nicht wie beschrieben ablege bekomme ich übrigens [    3.424218] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM-0a5c-6410.hcd failed with error -2
<christoph> was ja soweit sinn ergibt
<ring0> also scheint ja ordner und name schon sinnvoll zu sein
<christoph> genau
<christoph> hier mal der volle log
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/UtgaNSGf
<le_bot> Title: [ 3.393372] i2c_hid i2c-DLL06E4:01: i2c-DLL06E4:01 supply vdd not found, usin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> liegt irgendwas ähnliches in /usr/lib/firmware/brcm/ ?
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/frmQgntP
<le_bot> Title: christoph@christoph-dell:/lib/firmware/brcm$ ls -l insgesamt 15300 -rw-r--r-- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> das ist /lib/… und nicht /usr/lib/… ;)
<christoph> ahh sry, da gibt es gar keinen firmeware folder
<ring0> ok
<christoph> komisch ist ja auch, das bluetooth eigentlich funktioniert
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/4cJcpmRb
<le_bot> Title: christoph@christoph-dell:/usr/lib$ sudo service bluetooth status ● bluetooth. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> insofern kann es dir firmeware eigentlich gar nicht sein oder
<ring0> scheint ein bekannter fehler zu sein, behebbar mit einer leeren .txt datei: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693521
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1693521 “brcmfmac: Direct firmware load failed” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<christoph> okay hab mal eine leere brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt angelegt
<christoph> und reboote jetzt
<ring0> glaub eigentlich auch nicht an falsche firmware
<ring0> sonst könnte man mal wiederholen, was in dem arch paket gemacht wird: windows 10 treiber runterladen, mit hex2hcd dateien umwandeln und in /lib/firmware/brcm/ ablegen
<christoph> ich glaube das wäre zwecklos die gehostete datei enthlält genau das
<ring0> joa, man weiß halt nie, was man bekommt. wenn mans selbst macht, hat man gewissheit
<christoph> jo stimmt schon
<ring0> na?
<ppq> scheint funktioniert zu haben ;)
<ChristophK> das registrieren zunächst schon (musste drauf warten das mein backup eingespielt ist)
<ChristophK> aber reboote jetzt mal
<ChristophK> :D
<ChristophK> mhh leider nicht geklapt
<ChristophK> https://pastebin.com/MPxAubAW
<le_bot> Title: christoph@christoph-dell:~$ sudo service bluetooth status [sudo] Passwort für - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> naja, was sagt dmesg?
<ChristophK> [    3.501957] brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt failed with error -2
<ChristophK> [    4.012297] brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.clm_blob failed with error -2
<ChristophK> immernoch
<ChristophK> liegt da nicht mehr muss ich dem besondere rechte geben damit es da liegne bleibt nach nem reboot ?
<ring0> brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt haste angelegt mit 644?
<ChristophK> :D ne 
<ChristophK> shit
<ChristophK> okay mach ich mal
<ChristophK> thx
<ring0> irgendwo stand auch, mal solle wirklich poweroff machen, statt nur neustarten. versuch wärs ja wert
<ChristophK> ahh okay
<ChristophK> https://pastebin.com/ZbDGN1fq
<le_bot> Title: christoph@christoph-dell:/lib/firmware/brcm$ ls -l insgesamt 15300 -rw-r--r-- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ChristophK> war leider nicht erfolgreich, .txt liegt zwar da aber er sagt immernoch
<ChristophK> [    3.430829] brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: loading /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt failed with error -22
<ring0> hast du denn irgendwas reingeschrieben?
<ChristophK> ne
<ring0> probier mal, stand auf launchpad. inhalt egal, aber nicht nichts
<ring0> "I created brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt in the proper directory and just typed gibberish into it"
<ChristophK> ahh shit hätte gedacht geht auch mit leerem inhalt 
<ChristophK> okay einen schritt weiter 
<ChristophK> vermisst nur noch brcmfmac43602-pcie.clm_blob
<ChristophK> ebenfalls ein leeres file ? erstellen ? 
<ring0> stand nix auf launchpad. würde ich mal versuchen, ja
<ChristophK> ich probier vorher nochmal ob das pairing schon jetzt tut
<ChristophK> verbinden kann ich mich aber sobald ich mich wegdrehe bricht es immernoch ab
<ring0> also alles wie gehabt eigentlich, nur eine zeile weniger gemecker im log?
<ChristophK> genau
<ChristophK> und mir fällt noch auf, das wenn man den kopf wegdreht und er disconnected
<ChristophK> das er dann asynchron wird
<ChristophK> sprich er disconnected nicht sofort
<stevieh> signal-desktop  --use-tray-icon --start-in-tray
<stevieh> uiui, wusste gar nicht, dass es das gibt
<stevieh> btw. ich sehe gerade, dass mein gnome3 bei 18.04 ein snap ist. Geht das auch ohne?
<stevieh> /dev/loop7                   141M    141M     0  100% /snap/gnome-3-26-1604/70
<stevieh> oder interpretiere ich das falsch?
<ring0> guck mal mit snap list
<ChristophK> @ring0 ein dummy file für das blob file hat nicht geholfen
<ChristophK> tatsächlich hat nichtmal das wifi funktioniert
<ring0> ChristophK, schade
<ChristophK> kann ja eigentlich auch nichts mit firmware zu tun haben oder
<ChristophK> schließlich funktioniert es ja nur nicht solide
<ring0> ist ohne die hardware für mich auch eher stochern im dunkeln
<ring0> gehe auch davon aus, dass das nichts fw bezogenes ist
<ring0> sonst ginge ja gar kein pairing
<ChristophK> exact
<ring0> broadcom soll mal ein paket für deine hardware schnüren :)
<stevieh> ring0: gnome-3-26-1604       3.26.0     70    stable/…  canonical  -
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht, ich will das aber nicht als snap ;-)
<ring0> eindeutig ein snap ;)
<ChristophK> vllt ein neuer ansatz; https://makandracards.com/makandra/47024-how-to-pair-a-bose-quiet-comfort-35-with-your-ubuntu-computer
<le_bot> Title: How to pair a Bose Quiet Comfort 35 with your Ubuntu computer - makandra dev (at makandracards.com)
<ChristophK> verstehe aber schon nicht was https://makandracards.com/makandra/47024-how-to-pair-a-bose-quiet-comfort-35-with-your-ubuntu-computer heißt
<le_bot> Title: How to pair a Bose Quiet Comfort 35 with your Ubuntu computer - makandra dev (at makandracards.com)
<stevieh> ring0: bekomm ich ein snapfreies ubuntu hin mit gnome3?
<ring0> stevieh, leider keine erfahrung
<ChristophK> in den bios options konnte ich auch nichts finden, gibt nur einstellungen um bluetooth und wifi genrell zu enablen disablen und sowas wie "wireless-switch"
<stevieh> hmm... das sieht eher nicht so aus.
<stevieh> ChristophK: gerade BT audio ändert sich so schnell, da ist ne Anleitung unter 16.04 nicht wirklich hilfreich
<ChristophK> nutze aber noch ubuntu 16
<stevieh> tsts.
<stevieh> hast du mal den gps-manager oder wie er heisst probiert?
<stevieh> äh bt manager.
<stevieh> also das gtk teil.
<ChristophK> blueman ?
<stevieh> ah, so heisst der ;-)
<stevieh> aber alleine BT ist schon ein Grund, mal upzugraden ;-)
<ChristophK> ich will aber nicht :D
<ChristophK> hab es heute mal gebootet aber mir gefällt gnome einfahc nicht
<ring0> unity wird ja nicht weitergeführt. wirst dich also früher oder später anfreunden müssen ;)
<ChristophK> i know, aber lieber später als früher
<ChristophK> und dann werde ich mich wohl nach alternativen umgucken müssen
<ChristophK> allein diese top bar die so unnötig viel platz wegnimmt
<ring0> alles anpassbar
<ChristophK> hab auf die schnelle im live boot nichts gesehen
<ring0> gibt zig gnome extensions und so der riesen unterschied ist es an sich nicht
<ChristophK> stimmt, riesen unterschied ist es tatsächlich nicht
<ChristophK> aber eben groß genug das ich erstmal 3-5 jahre bei 16 bleibe
<ChristophK> zumal die scheiß bluetooth probleme auch bei 18 waren
<ring0> bei 16.04, 16 gibt es nicht
<ring0> extensions.gnome.org falls du mal motiviert bist zu stöbern ;) 
<ChristophK> cool danke, darf man mal fragen was ihr von ubuntu+gnome vs debian+gnome haltet
<ChristophK> sehr frustrierend dieser bluetooth mist, gibt es noch weitere anlaufstellen wo man nochmal nachfragen kann
<stevieh> https://imgur.com/a/rBv5uIu mein gnome3 sieht mittlerweile meinem Unity sehr ähnlich
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<stevieh> aber er ist eh schon weg
<p01nt3r> nabend. kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie ich in einem string jedes 3. "|"-Zeichen durch ein "\n"(NewLine) ersetzen kann?
<tomreyn> ungetestet: awk '{c+=1}{if(c==3){sub("|","\n",$0)};print}'
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, geht leider nicht
<tomreyn> schade
<p01nt3r> bei deinem beispiel ändert sich scheinbar gar nichts
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, kann man das nicht mit sed (relativ einfach) machen?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, jedes zeichen wäre ja auch mit tr schon einfach. aber wie sage ich jedes 3.?
<tomreyn> denke nicht. es gibt zwar "sed -e 's/match/replace/n'" mit 3 als 'das n-te' vorkommnis, aber soweit ich mich erinnere macht sed das ab diesem für alle weiteren vorkommnisse
<tomreyn> yo, dem ist so
<ppq> https://askubuntu.com/a/1018815/572216
<le_bot> Title: bash - How to replace every nth occurrence of pattern using sed ONLY - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> ein bisschen shell-magie macht wohl den unterschied
<tomreyn> das uncoole daran ist dass man ein festes maximum setzen muss. aber wenn man das aureichend hoch setzt gehts wohl
<tomreyn> ah das bestrifft nur die 2. antwort, die erste ist zwar komplexer aber da gehts ohne.
<ppq> jo, die erste hab ich gar nicht erst versucht zu verstehen :)
<p01nt3r> einfach zu krass...
<p01nt3r> wie wandel ich die 2. antwort um in jedes 3., vom anfang an? bekomm es gerade nicht hin...
<p01nt3r> 20..1..3 liefert am anfang nicht das 3. zeichen
<ppq> steht da doch. {{20..1..3},1} statt {20..1..3}
<p01nt3r> nein
<p01nt3r> ich kapier's nicht.
<p01nt3r> lol der max wert, also der 1. muss ein vielfaches vom step sein dann gehts^^
<p01nt3r> z.b. {21..1..3}
<p01nt3r> danke leute
<ppq> ah :)
<ppq> macht eigentlich auch sinn, jo
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-05
<_moep_> moin, ich hab ne hdd, die mit luksetup verschlüsselt ist. ich hab die mit dd auf eine größere gepackt und das über nacht in die usb docking station kopieren lassen. FS habe ich auch schon erweitert, aber es scheitert irgendwie an luks und lvm. zumindest seh ich die platte nicht bei pvscan,lvscan,vgscan oder lvdisplay
<_moep_> ideen? :D
<_moep_> ah die hdd ist nur verschlüsselt, also kein lvm
<stevieh> moin
<_moep_> ppq: hab ne hdd mit cryptsetup/luks verschlüsselt (kein lvm drauf). hab die mit dd auf eine größere geschoben, aber kann den restlichen platz nicht nutzen. hast du ideen? 
<ppq> _moep_, cryptsetup luksopen, dann cryptsetup resize
<ppq> dann kannste das FS dadrin vergrößern
<ppq> achso, zuerst natürlich die partition vergrößern, auf der luks wohnt
<_moep_> ppq: mit was resize ich am besten die partition?
<ppq> _moep_, parted
<_moep_> also wenn ich (g)parted nehme, seh ich auf ssd die alte und den freien platz. bei sdd1 nur den alten
<ppq> sdd ist die ziel-platte, auf der die partition vergrößert werden soll?
<ppq> dann: sudo parted /dev/sdd
<ppq> dann kriegst du ne liste der partitionen
<ppq> mit dem befehl "print"
<ppq> jede hat ne nummer. dann den befehl "resizepart" eingeben, da fragt er nach der nummer.
<ppq> und wo sie enden soll.
<ppq> dann mit "q" rausgehen, fertig
<_moep_> hm erst mal gerade in use nur was es nutzt kA xD
<_moep_> ppq: ich seh da sowas
<_moep_> 1      1049kB  1000GB  1000GB                Linux filesystem
<_moep_>         1000GB  4001GB  3001GB  Freier Platz
<ppq> jo
<_moep_> das undere müsste der freie platz sein
<ppq> gemountet sein darf es da natürlich nicht
<_moep_> ist sie nicht
<ppq> und auch nicht geöffnet, cryptsetup luksclose
<_moep_> hm die hdd ist nicht geöffnet, aber die kopie mit dem gleichem name
<_moep_> Das Dateisystem auf /dev/mapper/storage_crypt is nun 976753873 (4k) Blöcke lang hjorrey!
<_moep_> xD
<ppq> gesundheit
<j0k> wie kann ich die linke Seitenleiste verkleinern (Icons zoomen)? Das Tweaktool gibt das anscheinend nicht her
<sdx23> j0k: Welche Ubuntu Version benutzt du? Welche Desktopumgebung? Und auf welche Version welchen Programs bezieht sich die Frage?
<j0k> LTS 18.04.2 und mit  Gnome-Shell (dachte das wäre klar wenn ich die Tweaktools erwähne)
<j0k> frisch installiert von der Liveversion aus
<sdx23> Nein, es gibt auch ein Unity tweak tool.
<j0k> hab weder in den Bordmitteln noch im nachinstallierten gnome-tweak-tool die (früher in den Settings vorhandene) Einstellungs dafür gefunden
<sdx23> https://askubuntu.com/questions/66801/how-to-reduce-the-size-of-all-gnome-shell-icons
<le_bot> Title: How to reduce the size of all gnome-shell icons? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> in den einstellungen, dann unter dock, dann icon size
<j0k> k1l_: Meine Einstellung hat keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für Dock :(
<j0k> die über den Browser installierbaren Extensions wollte ich vermeiden, da mir das schon des öfteren alles zerschossen hat. Doch anderen Desktop nehmen?
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht wie das auf deutsch genannt ist, ich hab kein 18.04 mit desktop laufen
<k1l_> aber in den einstellungen unter hintergrund und über benachrichtigungen
<k1l_> oder hast du da das vanilla gnome installiert? dann kann es sein, dass gnome das nicht will, dass man das einstellt. ich spreche von dem ubuntu desktop, der ja ein angepasster gnome ist.
<j0k> naja - ich hab halt einfach die aktuelle ubuntu LTS vor ein paar Tagen runtergeladen und auf nen Rechner installiert. Der hat nun nicht die tollste Auflösung und deshalb ist die linke Leiste viel zu aufdringlich
<j0k> Vanilla? Nicht dass ich wüste
<tomreyn> vanilla gnome = das standard-ding = gnome-shell = ubuntu desktop 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> und gnome-shell sagtest du ja schon
<tomreyn> achso, nee k1l_ meinte ne nicht angepasste gnome-shell, scusi 
<deem> Das Gui-Tool heißt "Optimierungen" auf Deutsch, sollte aber auch unter "Gnome Tweak Tool" zu finden sin
<deem> sein*
<tomreyn> die suchfunktion im menü sucht immer sowohl nach lokalisiertem darstellungsnamen ("Optimierungen" dann wohl) als auch nach dem namen der ausführbaren datei / der .desktop-datei ("gnome-tweaks"). "Gnome Tweak Tool" wird es dann wohl leider nicht finden.
<tomreyn> aber das ist ja nah genug dran
<j0k> ich glaub ja fast für mich war es das dann schon wieder mal für die nächste Chance für Gnome…
<j0k> mal zwischendurch wieder einen Blick auf xubuntu werfen
<tomreyn> so richtig glücklich macht die gnome-shell bisher nicht, ja. 
<tomreyn> aber zumindest ist es benutzbar. hab mir die leite nach oben gelegt, die seitenleiste ist weg. quasi xubuntu nachgebaut.
<dakira> moin.. wie kriegt man in Ubuntu 18.04 einen Drucker-Dialog, wo man eine eigene PPD-Datei mitgeben kann? Habe auf meinem Rechner seit Urzeiten immer nur upgrades installiert und musste die Konfiguration nie anfassen. Mit dem Gnome-Kram seit 18.04 ist der Dialog zum Hinzufügen so eingedampft, dass man quasi nix mehr machen kann.
<dakira> Kriegt man irgendwie den alten Dialog wieder?
<stevieh> afaik ist da ganz zum schluss immer noch cups drunter
<sdx23> einfach localhost:631 im Browser aufrufen.
<dakira> sdx23: das klappt, danke. Schon spannend, dass bei Gnome so viel Funktionalität entfernt wurde, dass man nicht mal mehr einen Drucker einrichten kann. :)
<sdx23> es könnte ja die User verwirren, wenn sie Dinge einstellen können.
<tomreyn> also ich hab in setting -> devices -> printers wo man drucker einrichten kann, bei bedarf auch mit erweiterten einstellungen
<tomreyn> (aber würde auch das cups webinterface vorziehen)
<j0k> nach lubuntu Installation steht (trotz purgen von xubuntu*) beim boot immer noch aufdringlich xubuntu (was ja nicht mehr stimmt und auch gar nicht mehr bootet wenn man es auswählt) bekommt man das auf einfache weise los?
<dakira> sdx23, tomreyn: ahh.. "zusätzliche Druckereinstellungen" liefert den alten CUPS Dialog. :) Hat aber prima per web geklappt, danke euch!
<tomreyn> gern :)
<steve__> Hallo liebe Leute, kurze frage: für eine Geforce GTX 970, sollte die Verwendung des Treibers "nvidia-340" vorgesehen sein? Hab den nämlich installiert und mein Rechner konnte anschließend nicht mehr booten ("Starting Bpfilter" und Ende) nach der deinstallation ging es dann wieder...
<steve__> "nvidia-340 - GeForce 8 und 9 series, GeForce 100 bis 300 series, Geforce 405"
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau?
<Fussel> lüfter? wie alt ist die karte?
<steve__> Release:	18.10
<steve__> Codename:	cosmic
<dakira> steve__: Mach ein Upgrade auf 19.04 (solltest du eh machen) und installier nvidia-367
<drc> Laut der Homepage von nvidia kann der 340 nur bis gtx 8xx, für die gtx 9xx sollten die den 390er benutzt werden
<steve__> dakira, ok dann mach ich mal das upgrade und installiere dann den hoffentlich richtigen treiber nach drc quelle :)
<dakira> steve__: Sorry.. meinte nvidia-driver-390. Hab eine ältere Karte und der Treiber läuft bei mir und er wird bei disco mitgeliefert.
<k1l_> 18.10 ist seit juli tot. du musst (ob du willst oder nicht) eh aktualisieren auf 19.04 und da dann bald auf 19.10.
<k1l_> "bald" as in januar 2020.
<Fussel> weia, muss ich dann ach mal gucken
<steve__> k1l_, ich bleib dann wohl immer besser auf den LTS-Versionen ;)
<Fussel> sehr schön
<dakira> steve__: Wenn es dann nicht geht (bei mir eigentlich immer der Fall), verbinde dich per SSH mit deinem Rechner und führe "sudo nvidia-xconfig" aus.
<k1l_> steve__: jo. LTS oder man muss sonst immer alle 6 monate aktualisieren bis man wieder bei einer LTS angekommen ist. 
<dakira> steve__: das erstellt dir eine Basiskonfiguration.. normalerweise sollte X den Treiber automatisch wählen. Bei meinen Karten ist das nie der Fall.
<Fussel> sorry ich muss wech
<steve__> dakira, ja ich mach erst mal das upgrade und schaue dann weiter, danke für deinen tipp!
<dakira> steve__: viel spass
<steve__> dakira, danke :)
<dakira> steve__: ich muss mich auch noch mal korrigieren. Hab mich gerade mal auf meinem Rechner eingeloggt. Da läuft nvidia-driver-418 mit einer Geforce 750Ti.
<steve__> dakira, na das klingt ja alles nach einem durcheinander
<dakira> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-driver&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all
<dakira> steve__: nur in meinem Kopf. :)
<dakira> steve__: Wenn du den Treiber über "Anwendungen und Aktuakisierungen" installierst, sollte dir nur angezeigt werden, was mit deiner Karte kompatibel ist.
<steve__> Auch dafür danke, werde das gleich nach dem upgrade alles ausprobieren. Nun erstmal reboot :)
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe hier unter ubuntu mate 18.04 versucht, nach dieser anleitung eine bridge zu erstellen: https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<le_bot> Title: BridgeNetworkConnections - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<p01nt3r> funktioniert soweit,wenn ich nach dem booten des pc den eintrag in der "/etc/network/interfaces" erstelle und dann die bridge erstelle, danach dann kvm aufrufe.
<p01nt3r> ist der eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces allerdings schon _vor_ dem booten vorhanden, sind alle meine schnittstellen bis auf virbr0 verschwunden und ich habe kein internet und kein netzwerk mehr.
<p01nt3r> habe das momentan über scripte gelöst, gibt es einen eleganteren weg?
<tomreyn> netplan oder manuelle systemd-networkd bzw network-manager-konfiguration
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/networkd/
<le_bot> Title: Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, heisst das, wenn ich netplan deaktiviere, dass es dann über die /etc/network/interfaces richtig funktionieren kann?
<tomreyn> nö. netplan kann man nicht 'deaktivieren', es ist kein dienst.
<sdx23> ja. Wie ist ja in dem Wiki-Artikel verlinkt.
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/Deaktivieren/
<le_bot> Title: Deaktivieren › Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> huch, interessant, kannte ich noch nicht
<p01nt3r> cool
<p01nt3r> mal testen
<tomreyn> aber lädt der systemd-networkd nicht eh noch die interfaces-datei? netowkr-manager macht das jendenfalls.
<sdx23> networkd scheint in Ubuntu standardmässig nicht aktiv zu sein.
<tomreyn> erster kommentar von der quelle auf die das wiki verlinkt: "Matt Trudel [La Pierre, der Entwickler von Netplan]: There is no point in making the grub change at all after install. The only thing that matters is to reinstall ifupdown. This “netcfg/…” debconf key is only used at install time, in debian-installer."
<tomreyn> sdx23: hängt davon ab wie du installiert hast: server verwendet per default systemd-networkd, desktop verwednet network manager
<sdx23> dann muss offenbar auch der networkd Wikiartikel geändert werden
<sdx23> speziell der zweite Absatz
<p01nt3r> also ich teste mal eben...
<p01nt3r> tja das hat nicht geklappt. es sind sämtliche schnittstellen verschwunden und der netzwerk-manager sagt mir "gerät wird nicht verwaltet".
<p01nt3r> der eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces sieht übrigens so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y2SY5Q75nr/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> habe dann die deaktivierung von netplan rückgängig und die Ethernet-Verbindung1 manuell neu anlegen müssen, um wieder internet zu haben.
<p01nt3r> im script hatte ich vorher noch manuell die bridge geladen per:
<p01nt3r> brctl addbr br0
<p01nt3r> brctl addif br0 enp3s0+
<p01nt3r> brctl addif br0 enp3s0
<p01nt3r> ifup br0
<p01nt3r> (die zeile mit dem + am ende ignorieren - vertippt :-l)
<p01nt3r> beim erstellen der brücke bin ich exakt so vorgegangen wie auf https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<le_bot> Title: BridgeNetworkConnections - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<p01nt3r> beim deaktivieren von netplan bin ich genauso vorgegangen wie auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/Deaktivieren/
<le_bot> Title: Deaktivieren › Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> von der systemd/networkd-geschichte habe ich keinen schimmer und müsste mich da demnach erstmal reinarbeiten
<p01nt3r> kann es sein, dass mir der libvirt-manager da sauer mit reinspielt?
<p01nt3r> um das zu checken muss ich doch nur sehen, dass libvirtd nicht aktiv ist, richtig?
<p01nt3r> hmm der daemon ist scheinbar noch aktiv
<p01nt3r> habe ihn gestoppt, deaktiviert und virt-manager gepurged.
<p01nt3r> setze mich morgen nochmal dran, bis dann.
<linuxr> hallo, kann mir jemand mit der installation eines "hp laserjet p1006" helfen?
<sdx23> !cups
<le_bot> Informationen zu CUPS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<sdx23> im Allgemeinen siehe da. Bei spezifischeren Problemen fragen.
<k1l_> !hplip
<le_bot> Informationen zu HPLIP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<linuxr> sdx23, danke. mein spezifisches problem ist dass alles ok aussieht, nur leider der drucker aber keinen wank macht
<linuxr> aufträge verschwinden kommentarlos in der queue
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-06
<Fussel> ich kenne da einen neuen alten trick: löschen :D
<Rojola> hi
<Fussel> tach
<danny_> quit
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-07
<_moep_> wie/wo kann man bei thunderbird in der user.js die organisation angeben
<_moep_> hatte das mal gemacht, find es aber nicht mehr
<Sabi67> Hi, kann mir einer bei der installation von Ubuntu behilfrich sein? Ich habe einen Rechner mit einer 256GB SSD und einer 1TB HDD. Dort soll jetzt ubuntu installiert werden. Ich frage mich, wenn ich z.B 50GB von der SSD für / freigebe ist der rest der SSD für Daten zu klein. Und die komplette SSD für / ist glaube ich ein bisschen zu viel, dan könnte
<Sabi67>  ich aber aus der 1TB HDD die /home machen.
<LetoThe2nd> Sabi67: klingt grundsätzlich ok
<ppq> Sabi67, ich würde empfehlen, /home nicht auf die festplatte auszulagern, weil da doch recht viel geschrieben wird - das wird die wahrgenommene performance reduzieren
<ppq> Sabi67, besser /home auf der ssd belassen und bspw. die festplatte als einen unterordner einhängen
<LetoThe2nd> ist auch ne option, z.b. ~/mydata auf die HD zu packen
<ppq> in dem fall spricht nichts mehr dagegen, / auf die ganze ssd auszudehnen
<ppq> genau
<Sabi67> ppq, was meinst Du mit festplatte, meinst Du die SSD oder HDDD. Beides sind ja Festplatten
<ppq> Sabi67, mit festplatte meine ich die hdd
<LetoThe2nd> Sabi67: im sinne des wortes ist eine ssd eine festplatte, da sich nur in der HD tatsächlich eine "feste platte" dreht (im gegensatz zu ner floppy, wenn du die noch kennst. da drin drehte sich eine "schlabbrige platte", frei übersetzt)
<Sabi67> ok, also / auf die ganze 256GB SSD und die Daten auf die 1TB HDD die einfach eingehängt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> s/eine/keine.
<LetoThe2nd> super typo beim klugkacken.
<ppq> Sabi67, joa, so würde ich das machen. bedenke bei der partitionierung, dass das system eventuell eine kleine efi systempartition erwartet
<ppq> falls es ein halbwegs aktueller rechner ist :)
<koegs> und er nicht per legacy bootet :P
<ppq> jo
<Sabi67> Ne, ist von 2009 ein Dell Rechner. Der hat auf jedenfall kein UEFI Bios, das weiß ich.
<ppq> umso besser
<Sabi67> Für die 1TB HDD gleich eine frage. Welches Dateisystem, eins von Linux z.B ext4 oder doch NTFS. Auf dem Rechner wird nur Linux laufen und vielleicht Windows, aber in der VM nicht direkt auf dem Rechner.
<LetoThe2nd> ext4
<ppq> dann besser ext4. die vm kann auch über eine freigabe auf die daten zugreifen
<Sabi67> ok, also ist es möglich in der VM die freigabe der HDD für Windows zu geben, obwohl ext4?
<ppq> genau
<Sabi67> Windows kann doch kein ext4
<Sabi67> Oder meinst Du in der VM einen Gemeinsamen-Ordner?
<ppq> einfach im host-betriebssystem einhängen und in deinem virtualisierungsprogramm (virtualbox?) als "gemeinsamen ordner" o.ä. angeben
<ppq> genau
<Sabi67> verstehe ich nicht ganz, dan ist doch aber die HDD in ext4 und somit die Daten, die dan in diesem Gesamten Ordner liegen werden. 
<koegs> in dem gast präsentiert sich das mehr oder weniger als netzwerkshare, ist als egal was für ein dateisystem darunter liegt
<Sabi67> Ach stimmt, ich kann ja auch auf dem host-betriebssystem (Ubuntu) einen Gemeinsamen Ordner erstellen, der ist ja dan auch eigendlich in ext4 aber Windows in der VM kann Ihn ja lesen, stimmt
<LetoThe2nd> die virtualbox-freigabe arbeitet nicht auf dateissystembasis, sondern ist im prinzip ein windows-sahre.
<Sabi67> ok, alles klar. Hat mich nur ein bisschen verwirrt.
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<Sabi67> Also wen auf dem Rechner nur ein Linux immer läuft, würdet Ihr für die internen HDDs immer ein Linux Dateisystem empfehlen, obwohl eigendlich auch NTFS funktionieren würde. 
<LetoThe2nd> für spezifische werte von "funktionieren"
<Sabi67> Kommt Linux mit ext4 deutlich schneller voran, oder ist NTFS einfach nicht stabil unter Linux?
<LetoThe2nd> beides
<LetoThe2nd> ntfs ist ein FUSE, also filesystem im userspace. das ist per definition nicht vergleichbar schnell, und darüber hinaus hat linux quasi keine reparatur möglichkeiten wenn das ntfs muckt. ach ja, und keine rechteverwaltung auf ntfs.
<Sabi67> ok, dann kommt / auf die ganze SSD und die HDD wird in ext4 formatiert, wo die ganzen Daten abgelegt werden. Muss nur daran denken, noch ein BackUp von dieser HDD einzurichten. Macht Ihr auch ein BackUp von / oder zumindest /home, kann man damit später was anfangen. Lohnt lich das BackUp von / oder /home, wen die Daten auf der HDD sind.
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich sichere nur meine nutzdaten in meinem home. der rest ist ersetzbar.
<Sabi67> ok, aber in /home hast Du dan auch wirklich deine Daten drin, nicht wie bei mir, das /home leer ist und die Daten auf der HDD sind
<LetoThe2nd> du verwechselst /home und $HOME
<LetoThe2nd> und du kannst die HDD auch problemlos unter /home/Sabi67/meinedaten mounten, z.b.
<Sabi67> Mit deinem home meinst Du aber wirklich den /home ordner von Linux, wo die Ganzen Downloads, EigeneBilder usw sind, oder einfach den Ordner mit deinen Daten
<LetoThe2nd> ich meine das home meines users
<LetoThe2nd> also /home/LetoThe2nd, im prinzip
<Sabi67> ok, ja den meine ich. Und dort hast Du dan aber auch wirklich deine ganzen Daten drin
<LetoThe2nd> klar wo sonst?
<Sabi67> Weil der Ordner wäre in meinem Fall ja leer, da die Daten auf der HDD sein werden
<LetoThe2nd> *seufz* nein
<LetoThe2nd> ich muss mal ein paar minuten weg. bitte lies noch mal was ich geschrieben habe
<koegs> koegs empfiehlt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/
<le_bot> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs>  /home ist erstmal nur ein Ordner, wo der genau liegt ist dabei egal
<koegs> und dein Heimatverzeichnis ist nicht /home, sondern /home/sabi67
<Sabi67> Das heißt, das die interne 1TB HDD auch irgendwo in /home gemountet wird
<koegs> und wenn du es dann geregelt kriegst die HDD zusätzlich unter /home/sabi67/riesigefestplatte zu mounten, ist das auch ein ordner
<koegs> Sabi67: sie wird dort gemountet, wo du dem system sagst das die gemountet werden soll, also obliegt dir die entscheidung
<koegs> wenn du dann mit dem richtigen Backup-Programm dann sagst, sichere mir /home/sabi67 werden auch die Daten in /home/sabi67/riesigefestplatte mitgesichert, üblicherweise
<Sabi67> Ok, aber wen ich ein BackUp starten sollte, macht es doch kein Sinn /home/Sabi zu BackUpen, dan kann ich doch gleich nur die riesiegeFestplatte BackUpen
<koegs> dann sicherst du aber nur die Dateien in dem Ordner, aber nicht zum Beispiel dein Firefox oder Thunderbird Profil, oder was sonst noch so direkt (und versteckt) in /home/sabi67 abgelegt wird
<Sabi67> Ok, aber lohnt es sich, /home/sabi mit ab zu BackUpen, sind dort wichtige Sachen
<koegs> Sabi67: JETZT ist der richtige Zeitpunkt hier zu lesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/
<le_bot> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sabi67> Habe alles verstanden, weiß halt nicht, was alles in /home/sabi abgespeichert wird, und ob das für mich wichtig ist :)
<koegs> das steht in dem artikel
<Sabi67> Weiß jemand eigendlich, wo Ubuntu default eine Platte mountet, war das nicht /mnt
<Sabi67> Wird eigendlich in /home noch was gespeichert außer dem Benutzer? Weil dan kann ich gleich von /home einfach das BackUp starten, mit meinem Benutzer und der gemounteten HDD, wen diese dort gemountet ist
<stevieh> Sabi67: bists du's kuki?
<koegs> in /home liegen eher "alle" User
<Sabi67> Nur die Benutzer, oder auch was anderes
<koegs> Sabi67: liest du nun endlich den Artikel oder was?
<koegs> das steht da alles beschrieben
<Sabi67> Wollte ich gerade, aber ich dachte ich kriege noch die antwort hier :)
<koegs> die antwort ist halt länger, deshalb gibt es dort auch einen ausführlichen artikel
<Sabi67> Mir sind die hanzen einstellungen von den Programmen unwichtig, aber die Tabs von Firefox wären schon interessant.
<Sabi67> *ganzen
<Sabi67> Wenn ich doch /home auch mit den ganzen Programm Einstellungen sichere und das Ubuntu bei der neuInstallation diese Tools nicht mehr haben wird, ist das doch Datenmüll, wen ich den ganzen /home Ordner übernehme
<koegs> die antwort ist ganz einfach, sichere halt nur das was dir wichtig vorkommt
<koegs> ODER heule, wenn nachher was fehlt und sichere $HOME
<Sabi67> Erst mal lesen, was wirklich alles in /home/benutzer gespeicher wird. Vielen Dank Euch
<wurstikus> Guten Abend
<wurstikus> Ich wäre dankbar für ein Stichworte um ein Problem zu Lösen. Ich habe einen Apache2 unter 16.04 laufen. Ich kann diesen nur über Port 80/443 ansprechen. Ich möchte ein Etherpad-Lite Instanz aufsetzten ( Port 9001). Ich würde gerne z. B. meine-domain.de/pad weiterleiten (localhost:9001). Nach welchen Begriffen sollte ich meine Suche ausrichten. Vielen Dank.
<wurstikus> Alternativ habe ich eine subdomain zur Verfügung pad.meine-domain.de
<sdx23> wurstikus: "reverse proxy"
<wurstikus> Vielen Dank sdx23
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-08
<CaTaCaS> Moin, ich habe das Problem, das mein GParted Container oder Geräte (USB Sticks oder Platten) die ich mit Truecrypt oder auch mit VeraCrypt verschlüsselt habe, nicht anzeigt. Standartmäsig mountet Truecrypt oder auch VeraCrypt über die UI nach /mnt somit wird der Mount nicht in Thunar angezeigt, wen ich aber über das terminal mounte nach /run/media/
<CaTaCaS> BENUTZER wird der mount in thunar angezeigt, aber GParted sieht Ihn immer noch nicht
<CaTaCaS> Ist es möglich, das vielleicht Verschlüsselte Geräte nicht bearbeitet z.B Formatiert werden dürfen, damit die Sachen vielleicht für die verschlüsselung nicht entfernt werden?
<LetoThe2nd> CaTaCaS: die verschlüsselten container sind einfach keine blockdevices. also kann (g)parted nichts damit anfangen
<CaTaCaS> ok, weil wen die den gesammten USB Stick Verschlüssel wird dieser in GParted angezeigt
<CaTaCaS> Bei Containern klappt es leider nicht, wahrscheinlich deswegen wie Du meinst.
<LetoThe2nd> CaTaCaS: stick bleibt stick, egal ob verschlüsselt oder nicht, daher kann (g)parted die sehen. userspace-dateisysteme wie eben vera/truecrypt nicht
<CaTaCaS> Ich bin auch ein Vogel, ich wollte die verschlüsselte USB Geräte oder die Container bei GParted angezeigt bekommen, um diese ab und zu zu formatiere, damit der ganze Müll weg kann, aber die Sachen wen die auch angezeigt werden bei GParted werden doch als gelöscht angezeigt :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich finde blöß sehr komisch, das Truecrypt aber auch Veracrypt mit ein verschlüsseltes Gerät oder Container in dem Linux Dateisystem ext4 machen, aber später nochmal nachfragen, ob ich das Ding auch auf anderen Platfornem mounten möchte. Ext4 wird doch auf Windows dann nicht mehr funktionieren
<LupusE> CaTaCaS: das ist das problem an layern. warum sollte true/veracrypt einem win nicht vorspileen in dem container sei ein ntfs, wenn es in wahrheit ein ext4 ist?
<CaTaCaS> Ich bin in der Materie noch nicht ganz fit. Die ganzen Dateisysteme verwirren mich langsam und dan noch die verschlüsselung. Ich werde die verschlüsselt HDD eh nur auf Linux nutzen ich war nur von der Funktion bisschen verwirrt, aber gut zu wissen, das es auch möglich ist
<LupusE> ich weis nicht ob das so funktioniert. ich halte es nur fuer sehr sehr wahrscheinlich. ich verschluesele nicht,
<CaTaCaS> Muss wahrscheinlich irgendwie so funktionieren.
<Fussel> zur not hat man ja ein unverschlüsseltes backup auf der bank :)
<stevieh> genau. oder beim freund ein verschlüsseltes
<Fussel> reicht, jo
<Fussel> aber man verliert ja auch mal n schlüssel :)
<stevieh> nein.
<Fussel> "angeblich"
<stevieh> dann macht man was grundsätzlich falsch
<stevieh> den hat man mindestens genauso verteilt rumliegen wie die Backups
<Fussel> schlüssel verlieren funzt auch ;)
<Fussel> deshalb sag ich ja, ein unverschlüsseltes auf der bank, die bank verliert nie was ;)
<Fussel> zur not auch unter der bank im wald ;)
<CaTaCaS> Meint Ihr mit Schlüssel das Passwort, oder den Key von dem backUp Tool. Wen ich z.B borgbackup nutze, wird dort der Key doch ins Repository gepackt und ich brauche nur das Paswort zu wissen
<stevieh> was auch immer.
<Fussel> ja, deshalb ein unverschlüsseltes backup
<stevieh> da gibt es echt keinen Grund dafür
<Fussel> ich weiß ja nicht was gebackupt werden soll und ich glaube ich will es gar nicht wissen
<stevieh> Es sollte halt angestrebt werden, nur mit der Unterhose aus dem brennenden Haus zu kommen und trotzdem Zugriff auf seine Daten zu haben.
<CaTaCaS> Was meint Ihr den jetzt, das Passwort oder den Key für die Verschlüsselung von dem Tool
<Fussel> beides CaTaCaS
<Fussel> am besten
<stevieh> wenn der Schlüssel beim Backup ist, brauch man den nicht.
<CaTaCaS> Das Passwort merke ich mir ein mal, das gebe ich ja immer nur zu Hause ein und der Key für die Verschlüsselung wird im Repositorie gespeichert, wo ist da das Problem
<stevieh> kein Problem. Lass dich nicht verunsichern.
<stevieh> Leg das Passwort aber nochmal beim Notar ab, falls du Gedächtnisverlust hast.
<Fussel> ok, ich bin ruhig
<CaTaCaS> Ich muss nur noch mal bei borg nachschauen, ob das jetzt repokey oder kexfile war, was den Key im BackUp speichert :)
<CaTaCaS> Das mit dem Passwort und dem Notar ist eine möglichkeit, Gedächtnisverlust  unwahrscheinlich aber doch möglich :)
<Loetmichel> stevieh: haha... in den meissten firmen is man ja schon glpcklich wenn man das backup-nas ausm serverraum im ersten stock in den keller tragen darf
<Loetmichel> das EINZIGE backup-nas... ,)
<stevieh> Loetmichel: in meiner Firma hatte ich eigentlich geplant, einmal pro Monat ein Band mit heim zu nehmen. Nach 4 Jahren hatte ich drei Bänder zuhause
<Loetmichel> stevieh: hihi
<Loetmichel> normaaaal ;)
<stevieh> alles was man nicht automatisiert läuft nicht. Deshalb mein schon länger andauerndes remote backup projekt
<stevieh> hat irgendjemand ne Idee, wie ich herausfinden kann, welche kack gnome extension die hohe CPU Last erzeugt?
<stevieh> super "Unite" macht die hohe last
<drc> stevieh: wie hastn das getestet?
<stevieh> alle extensions nacheinander aus und wieder an gemacht.
<drc> wie … manuell
<stevieh> Vielleicht sollte ich mal so ne Extension bauen. Der Kack kommt alle paar Wochen vor.
<stevieh> drc: ja, sind ja nur 15 Stück
<CaTaCaS> Kann mich bitte einer aufklähren, ich versuche gerade herauszufinden bei dem Tool borgbackup welche Verschlüsselung den Key wo ablegt. Ich vermute, das repokey diesen auf dem BackUp speicher und keyfile auf dem Rechner. Kann mir das einer vielleicht bestätigen.
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe gelesen, das beim repoKey der key auf dem repo gespeichert wird, und daher empfohlen wird, den key bei sich nochmal zu speichern. Aber wozu das ganze, wen das repo nicht mehr funktioniert, hilft mir doch auch der key nicht mehr weiter
<CaTaCaS> Komisch, ich verstehe keyfile nicht, wenn ich keyfile verwende und mit damit ein repo erstelle und den keyfile lösche, kann ich trotzdem das repo mit borg öffnen, kann mir das einer bitte erklähren?
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-09
<Linu> Guten Morgen, kann mit jemand bei der installation von Ubuntu weiterhelfen? Ich habe das verständnis Problem, wenn ich Ubuntu einfach auf die gesammte 128GB SSD automatisch installiere macht Ubuntu sich einen Swap und alles andere lässt er für /. Wenn man jetzt das ganze manuell macht mit Partitonierungen wie man es möchte, kann man ja noch eine kl
<Linu> eine Boot Partition erstellen. Jetzt die frage, wieso erstellt Ubuntu keine Boot Partition, wen es es automatisch installiert? GParted zeigt nach der automatischen installation nur / und Swap an.
<deem> Linu: Weil es keine Boot Partition braucht?
<Linu> hmm, ich dachte man sollte immer so ein ca.100MB große /boot haben.
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: das ist ziemlich überholt, noch dazu weil 100MB viel zu klein sind
<deem> Früher brauchte man seperate Boot-Partitionen wegen des Boot-Flags. Das brauchen Bootloader aber inzwischen nicht mehr
<koegs> und braucht man nur für verschlüsselte root-partition oder exotische filesysteme :)
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: was man dagegen eher mittlerweile braucht, ist eine EFI-partition. also wenn das BIOS es halt verlangt.
<LupusE> stell dir vor du hast 1000mb. dann reservierst du 100mb fuer boot und davon werden 50mb benutzt ... dann hast du nur 900 mb statt 950mb zur verfuegung. je kleiner die hdd, desto mehr auswirkung auf das verhaeltniss hat es.
<stevieh> aber wenn es ein laptop ist, will man auch ein komplett verschlüsseltes FS haben.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ich nicht, aber das ist ne andere geschichte :)
<Linu> ok, moment ich setze mal den hacken bei system verschlüsseln und schaue mal ob er eine weiter Partition dafür erstellt
<j0k> verschlüsseln weil man mehr Partitionen haben will? Nun ja
<stevieh> hehe
<deem> Man kann natürlich an der Idee, eine eigenen Boot-Partition haben zu müssen, festhalten. 
<deem> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Linu> Ich würde gerne automatisch installieren lassen, dan macht er das ganze einfach selber mit den Partitionen welche er braucht. Aber ich hab einen weiteren rechner mit einer 1TB SSD, da möchte ich nicht ubuntu alleine auf die ganze SSD installieren. Deswegen frag ich mich, wie ich das manuell alles machen soll, asuch einfach eine z.B 100GB für / und 
<Linu> 16GB einfach das 2x von RAM für Swap
<Linu> Ich dachte beim Verschlüsseln von dem System braucht er diese /booot Partition, oder braucht er diese jetzt auch nicht mehr.
<j0k> Linu: Dann leg bei der 1TB halt vorher ein oder zwei Datenpartitionen an
<stevieh> meine boot partition ist wohl 700MB gross, die wurde glaub ich von 18.04 oder höher erstellt.
<j0k> und falls da ein Dualboot mit Windows drauf soll besser zuerst das Windows installieren
<Linu> ok, Partitionieren kan ich davor gerne machen, aber wen man Ubuntu automatisch auf die Platte installiert, nimmt er doch die ganze Platte
<j0k> nein, das kann man im Installer wählen wenn man nicht stur auf weiter klickt
<LupusE> Linu: es hilft auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/
<le_bot> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linu> Das weiß ich, sonst findet Windows den Loader von Linux nicht und dan habe ich nur Windows :)
<Linu> ok, das würde es vereinfachen, wen ich dafor einfach Partitioniere und Ubuntu automatisch auf einer der Partition setzen kann :)
<stevieh> also, wenn / verschlüsselt werden soll, dann muss boot ne eigene Partition haben. 
<Linu> Die macht er dan doch selber, wen ich automatisch installieren lassen
<stevieh> genau
<stevieh> also als erstes Win installieren und dann mit dem Rest den installer machen lassen.
<Linu> genau, wie gesagt ich dachte auch wen ich die Platte partitioniere und ubuntu automatisch installieren lasse, nimmt er die gesamte platte deswegen hab ich ja geschaut wie man das ganze manuell installieren kann. Muss ich im Installer mal genauer hinschauen :)
<stevieh> ist auch nicht schwer, aber du musst halt aufpassen, dass du die grössen richtig machst. 
<Linu> Was meint Ihr aber zu der Verschlüsselung von dem System, weil der eine Rechner ist ein Notebook was ich zur Uni trage. Könnte also auch mal verschwinden :)  Aber nimmt System Verschlüsselung nicht an performance bisschen was ab.
<stevieh> was isses denn für ne CPU?
<Linu> Vor 6 Monaten gekauf, i7 mit U bezeichnung, weiß leider nicht genau welcher, bin gerade nicht zu Hause.
<stevieh> jo, das reicht für gesamtverschlüsselung
<Linu> i7 8550U habs gefunden
<Linu> Ach verdammt, wen ich erst Windows auf eine Partition installiere und dan Ubuntu auf eine andere und bei Ubuntu die Verschlüsselung aktiviere ist doch nur Ubuntu verschlüsselt :(  
<stevieh> kann windows nicht verschlüsseln?
<Linu> Windows 10 vielleicht, weiß ich noch nicht ich werde aber Windows 7 haben.
<Linu> Oder ich starte das Windows einfach in der VM unter Linux und habe nur Linux auf der Kiste. Muss langsam von Windows mich abgewähnen, möchte in der Zukunft nur Linux benutzen so weit es geht. Und den in Windows in der VM habe unter Linux ist es ja verschlüsselt :)
<stevieh> genau
<Linu> Mit 16GB Ram sollte VM kein Problem darstellen :)
<Linu> Dan muss ich aber mit dem installer von Windows die Platte erstmal partitionieren geht mit dem Installer von Windows 7 ja super und dan auf die Partition Ubuntu im automatischen modus auf diese Partition installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> windows in vm auf verschlüsselter platte. supi, performancewunder.
<LetoThe2nd> kann ich realistisch nur abraten.
<LetoThe2nd> wrst case vielelicht sogar noch auf ner externen usb platte :P
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: so schlimm isses nun auch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: find ich schon.
<LetoThe2nd> aber klar, YMMV
<Linu> Ich brauche Windows nur wür Sachen, die ich unter Linux einfach nicht hinbekomme, wie z.B Navi Update usw. 
<stevieh> ich mach das seit Jahren so, aber ich starte windows vielleicth auch nur alle 2-3 Monate mal für einen pups kram.
<stevieh> genau für sowas.
<LetoThe2nd> wies beliebt. ich finds schrecklich. (persönliche meinung)
<Linu> Ich habe z.B einen guten Garmin Navi und die ganzen Updater für die Pois oder Karten laufen nur unter Mac oder Windows :)  Für sowas sollte doch Windows in der VM reichen
<stevieh> wenn ich wirklich mal msoffice brauche mach ich das mit wine
<stevieh> Linu: mach ich seit jahren so.
<Linu> Ich brauche nicht man msoffice LibreOffice reicht mir voll aus 
<Linu> Ich hatte auch mal msoffice über wine laufen, aber das war die alte msoffice 2017 enterprice version, lief unter Wine super. Habe ich dan aber sein lassen, hab es fast nie gebraucht :)
<nicole> mir zumindest reicht dort eine VM
<Linu> Nochnmal zurück zu der Frage: Dan muss ich aber mit dem installer von Windows die Platte erstmal partitionieren geht mit dem Installer von Windows 7 ja super und dan auf die Partition Ubuntu im automatischen modus auf diese Partition installieren.
<stevieh> nein. Du installierst komplett mit Ubuntu, wenn du Win 7 in ner VM machst.
<Linu> Oder kann ich mit Ubuntu irgendwie erstmal partitionieren und dan automatisch installieren
<stevieh> du willst gar nicht partitionieren. Verschlüsselung anhaken und ubuntu machen lassen.
<Linu> ok, dan nimmt aber Ubuntu die ganze 1TB SSD für /
<stevieh> nein, es nimmt auch platz für /boot
<Linu> Ja, aber ich möchte auch noch von der SSD Platz für daten haben auf einer anderen patition. 
<stevieh> oh mann.
<stevieh> dann mach es von hand.
<stevieh> was ein rumgefrage
<stevieh> seit wieviel Tagen geht das?
<Linu> ok, von hand mit oder ohne /boot. weil für im automatischen modus macht er ja auch keine /boot
<LetoThe2nd> 4,5, .. und immer schön neuen nicks.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: danke für die erinnerung. ich bin dann mal raus :)
<stevieh> ich auch
<stevieh> der mittach ruf
<stevieh> t
<LetoThe2nd> an guadn
<deem> !Partitionierung > Linu 
<deem> Funktioniert der Bot nicht mehr?
<deem> Linu: Da steht alles was du wissen musst: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/
<le_bot> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linu> Eben nicht, wie groß soll /boot sein, was mache ich bei UEFI, ich welche makierungen setzte ich bei den partitionen usw.
<Linu> Ich mache einfach ein Liveboot mit dem ich über GParted die Platten Partitioniere und dan Ubuntu im automatischen mode auf diese kleinere Partition installiere und fertig.
<deem> So funktioniert das nicht
<Linu> Was spricht den dagegen, ich bin schon dabei, wenn mir hier nicht vernupftig geholfen werden kann :(
<deem> Du scheinst ein falsches Verständnis davon zu haben, was Partitionen sind
<deem> Du kannst nicht Ubuntu automatisch in eine Partition installieren lassen
<Linu> Wurde mir aber oben gesagt, das es möglich ist, obwohl ich auch gesesagt habe, das im automatischen modus er automatisch die gesammte Platte nimmt
<deem> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation/#Auswahl-der-Partition-bzw-Partitionierung-und-Bootloader
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Wenn du wissen möchtest, was in deinem konkreten Fall am Besten zu deinem Use-Case passt, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen, die dir verlinkten Artikel zu lesen und ggf weiterführenden Links zu folgen
<Linu> Ich bin gespannt, ob ich dort genau diese antwort finden werde. Vielen Dank deem
<deem> Eine genau Antwort wirst du auch da nicht finden. Es kommt halt auf deinen Use Case an. Was du dort aber finden wirst sind Empfehlungen
<Linu> Wieso kann mir dan nicht, der sich damit auskennt sagen, was genau ich machen soll, damit das hier alles funktionier wie ich es haben möchte. Die ganzen Markierungen bei den /boot Platten usw verwirren mich
<deem> Du brauchst keine Markierungen
<Linu> Dan verbringe ich halt wieder mehrere Wochen damit, jede kleine änderung in der VM komplett einmal zu testen. Bleibt nicht anderes übrig. Vielen Dank euch allen super Support. ich bin von Linux begeistert, kriege es aber nicht hin in 2 Jahren ein vernupftiges System hier zu Hause einzurichten mit BackUps usw. weil immer kommt jemand und sagt, das i
<Linu> st falsch aber sagt nicht genau, wie es richtig sein soll :(  :(
<deem> Die sind alt und werden nicht mehr gebraucht, das hab ich aber ganz am Anfang schonmal gesagt
<deem> Linu: Ich denke, dass es für dich das Beste sein könnte, wenn du dir einen lokalen Stammtisch suchst und dort hin gehst. Wenn du dein Gerät mitbringst, kann man dir dort sicherlich besser helfen, als man das hier via IRC könnte: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Anwendertreffen/
<le_bot> Title: Anwendertreffen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Alternativ auch einen lokale Hackerspace oder eine andere Linux Community
<Linu> Es gibt bei Linux Stammtische und das erfahre ich erst in 2 Jahren :(
<Linu> Vielen Vielen Dank für diese Tipp, deem
<deem> Das steht alles im Wiki
<deem> Lesen bildet ;)
<Linu> Ich weiß einfach selber nicht, was ich möchte. Ganz einfach
<Linu> Deswegen dachte ich mir, nimmst du hier mit erfahrenen Leuten kontakt auf sagt Ihn was Du genau möchtest und bekommt lösungen. Aber alles was ich bis jetzt gehört habe war, das was Du möchtest ist alles falsch aber keine Empfehlung wie man es statdessen machen sollte
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: weil du einige sehr grundlegende fehler machst: 1) du tauchst immer wieder auf, unter verschiedenen namen. dies erweckt den eindruck, dass du nicht wieder erkannt werden willst 2) dein ansatz ist: "ich will". und so funktioniert es eben nicht, wir sind hier kein bezahlter support. wir machen das in unserer freizeit. 3) die möglichkeiten sind quasi unendlich, und jeder hat seine vorlieben. 
<LetoThe2nd> dass du jemanden triffst der die sache ...
<LetoThe2nd> ... genau so sieht wie du und dir alles vorbeten kann ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. 4) linux bedeutet probieren, probieren, probieren. du stellt aber nur fragen. 5) es macht nicht den eindruck als würdest du tatsächlich auf das gesagte hören, und schon gar nicht wenns um lesehinweise geht.
<DreamThief> LetoThe2nd, servus! ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: das alles zusammen genommen macht es für leute die vesuchen dir zu helfen extremst frustrierend. und deswegen springen auch alle wieder ab.
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: wenn du jemanden willst der dich bei der hand nimmt, versuchs an einem linux-stammtich bzw. hackerspace. und wenn die auch nicht so wollen wie du, musst du eben wen bezahlen.
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: klingt vielleicht harsch, aber das ist der eindruck den man hier von dir bekommt.
<LetoThe2nd> DreamThief: sers
<Linu> Ich habe euch verstanden. 
<LetoThe2nd> das wäre sehr erfreulich.
<j0k> 12:17       Linu | Ich weiß einfach selber nicht, was ich möchte. Ganz einfach     <--- passt nun nicht wirklich zu "Deswegen dachte ich mir, nimmst du hier mit erfahrenen Leuten kontakt auf sagt Ihn was Du genau möchtest und " ;-)
<Linu> Jetzt bin ich mal erlich zu euch. Ich war eine zeit lang ca. 3 Jahren ein Ubuntu User auf der Version 14.04. Diese hat mir sehr gut gefallen, bis ich dan diese Release Updates mitbekommen habe 16.04, 18.04 usw. ich persöhlich habe nicht gegen Updates, aber bei jedem Version Update ändert Ubuntu ja was an der Oberfläche und das mag ich garnicht. Des
<Linu> wegen bin ich seit ca. 1 Jahr auf Manjaro Arch umgestiegen und bin glücklich damit bis jetzt. Ich möchte es aber auch bei Manjaro bleiben und ein NAS für BackUps usw aufbauen, deswegen hab ich hier auch rumgefragt, wie das mit den Backups am besten ist und habe auch über Hardware gesprochen. Bei der Distribution, wen da irgendwas nicht funktioniert
<Linu>  kann man es in der VM mehrere mal testen, bist es dan funktioniert. Ich möchte aber bei dem NAS kein Fehlerkauf machen, deswegen habe ich hier immer über Hardware gefragt.
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: also erwartest du jetzt dass wir dir ein NAS vorkauen.
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: deckt sich nicht mal ansatzweise mit den fragen von bisher.
<j0k> Linu: Hier ist aber weder Arch noch Hardware Beratungsstelle
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: wir sind hier keine HW-kaufberatung. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic kannst du sowas aber gerne diskutieren, und oft auch guten rat erhalten.
<Linu> Jetzt habe ich auch erfahren, das es für Linux diese wunderschönen backup Tools gibt, wie z.B borgbackup usw. die ich schon testen konnte. Weil mein gedanke war, die BachUps manuell zu machen, aber über die Tool ändert sich jetzt auch die Strategie für die BackUps
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: und, iwr haben nichts gegen arch/manjaro, einige von uns nutzen es auch. aber es ist explizit nicht hier im support erwünscht. wenn du also damit glücklich bist, alles wunderbar.
<Linu> Das weiße ich ja, wollte nur sagen wieso die ganze fragerei
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: daher würde ich nun zusammengefasst feststellen: "du eierst seit tagen mit als ubuntu-support getarnten fragen rum wie du dein nas und die backups aufziehen sollst"
<LetoThe2nd> und vor diesem hintergrund würde ich dich also bitten, das ganze nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern.
<Linu> Ja, weil das aktuell meine Baustelle ist, das das Thema System abgehackt ist, ich habe alles auf manjaro getestet und es läuft. deswegen als nächstet die BackUp geschichte NAS Tools usw.
<LetoThe2nd> ich habe nichts hinzuzufügen.
<Linu> Mach ich, wie gesagt ich wollte hier mal sagen, was bei mir wirklich sache ist und wieso das ganze
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-11
<Erzi> Hallo, Kann mir jemand evtl. mit WOL helfen? Mein Rechner lässt sich leider nicht mehr mit dem Handy aufwecken. 
<Erzi> Wenn ich mit ethtool einfach nur den Status abrufe wird die Option als gesetzt angezeigt. Aber wenn ich den Rechner dann herunter fahre und ihn per Handy aufwecken will dann passiert leider nichts.
<Erzi> Wenn ich mit ethtool vorher die Option setze (sudo ethtool -s enp4s0 wol g) dann funktioniert es einwandfrei
<Erzi> Verstehe nicht das ich das extra noch einmal setzen muss. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir vielleicht sagen warum sich mein Rechner so komisch verhält?
<j0k> Dualboot mit Windows?
<j0k> !wol
<le_bot> Informationen zu WOL finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WOL
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> Wenn ich erst Win gestartet habe geht es einwandfrei.
<Erzi> Also Windows sollte da nix dran rütteln, da es nach einem Windowsstart funktioniert und nach Linux nicht. Wenn ich 3x hintereinander Linux starte dann gehts auch nicht.
<Erzi> j0k, Was bedeutet denn die Ausgabe:  Transceiver: internal
<Erzi>         Auto-negotiation: on
<Erzi>         Supports Wake-on: pumbg
<Erzi>         Wake-on: g
<Erzi> Das sollte doch eigentlich dafür stehen das WOL schon aktiv ist, oder verstehe ich das falsch? Mit der Befehlszeile ethtool -s eth0 wol g mache ich doch genau das. 
<Erzi> Am halt-script dürfte es doch auch nicht liegen, sonst würde es doch auch nicht reichen wenn ich es einfach testweise in der console setze. Also mit der oben genannten Befehlszeile. 
<Erzi> Die würde doch sonst auch einfach unwirksam werden
<j0k> den Artikel ausm Wiki schon gelesen?
<j0k> Mit Dualboot (so die Erinnerung) kann es tricky sein. Is aber schon zu lange her, dass ich das brauchte. Aber damals half mir das Wiki sehr
<Erzi> j0k, ich habs schon gelesen. Aber ich verstehe eben nicht was es mit DUALboot zu tun hat. Grub startet doch genauso wie immer und dann wähle ich Linux aus. Wenn ich das dann runter fahre geht nix. Und wenn das System läuft wird angezeigt das WOL aktiv ist. Also die Zeile Wake-on: g   Wake-on: gWake-on: g 
<Erzi> sollte das doch heißen. Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch
<Erzi> Und ein erneutes setzen per sudo ethtool -s enp4s0 wol g sollte eigentlich praktisch nichts ändern, aber tut es sehr wohl. Danach kann ich den Rechner per WOL zum leben erwecken. 
<Erzi> Bin ich völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer?
<j0k> das ist aber bei Dualbetrieb mit Windows erst die halbe Miete. IIRC stand das auch irgendwo in den Tiefen des Atrtikels
<Erzi> Wenn ich rc.local gar nicht habe.....
<Erzi> Kann ich da einfach eine anlegen und da auch nur die eine Zeile rein schreiben?
<Erzi> Wird die dann automatisch verarbeitet?
<ring0> jo
<j0k> JA
<Erzi> einfach in /etc
<Erzi> ok, dann werde ich das mal versuchen
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local/
<le_bot> Title: rc.local › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> exit 0 sollte wohl am ende stehen, sonst einfach anlegen
<Erzi> danke, ans ende muss ich das hin schreiben. Mach ich gleich mal. Werde damit hoffentlich nichts kaputt machen.
<ring0> erste zeile natürlich auch, wie im beispiel, behalten
<Erzi> hab jetzt mal die Datei gemacht wo die Befehlszeile und dann nach einer Zeile frei noch das exit 0 drin steht. 
<Erzi> ups, muss ich noch mal schauen
<Erzi> klar um es als script zu kennzeichnen. Oder?
<Erzi> was bedeutet das -e?
<Erzi> Egal. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen ob es so klappt.
<Erzi> Komme später nochmal wieder.
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> mit der von mir selbst erstellen /etc/re.local habe ich leider keinen Erfolg gehabt. Habe ich etwas vergessen?
<j0k> zeig sie uns doch mal itte
<j0k> +b
<Erzi> https://pastebin.com/dBESwmMd
<le_bot> Title: cat /etc/rc.local #!/bin/sh -e # # rc.local # # This script is executed at - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Erzi> Ich hoffe das klappt so
<Erzi> hab ich da ein Leerzeichen drin oder sieht das nur so aus. Nach dem Punkt
<Erzi> Nein, passt. 
<Erzi> j0k, das Script hab ich so richtig gemacht, oder fällt dir etwas auf?
<Erzi> Kann noch denn sleep Befehl rein machen. 
<Erzi> Woran kann ich erkennen ob das script verarbeitet wird?
<ring0> das sudo kannst du weglassen, wird als root ausgeführt
<ring0> steht auch im wiki so ;)
<Erzi> sorry, ja. Stimmt ja. Steht ja auch so im Wiki
<Erzi> habs geändert. Sollte ich das -e noch weglassen?
<ring0> ne. ich würde vollständigen pfad nutzen
<Erzi> zu ethtool
<Erzi> meinst du sicherlich
<ring0> genau
<Erzi> Weißt du wo sich ethtool befindet?
<ring0> which ethtool 
<Erzi> ahh
<Erzi> ohne usr
<Erzi> :)
<Erzi> Jetzt sollte es funktionieren?
<Erzi> Kann ich das irgendwie testen ohne neustart?
<ring0> sollte ja. ohne neustart wohl weniger
<Erzi> dankeschön. Ich probiere mal aus.
<ring0> gerne
<Erzi> Re. Sorry wenn ich nerve. Aber ich vermute mein rc.local wird nicht verarbeitet
<Erzi> Ich kann den Befehl in einem Terminal eingeben und es funtktioniert. Aber einfaches starten des Rechners reicht nicht aus um das WOL zu aktivieren.
<Erzi> Ich verwende 19.04
<Erzi> muss ich rc.local ausführbar machen?
<Erzi> Ich glaub das könnte der Fehler sein.
<j0k> Hinweis: rc.local ist seit dem Jahre 1983 obsolet  ...aus dem Wiki :-)
<Erzi> Das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Aber ich denke eher das der Fehler ist das meine rc.local nicht ausführbar ist. 
<Erzi> Für wen muss die ausführbar sein? root?
<Erzi> Oder auch noch für andere?
<Erzi> Wäre 744 ausreichend?
<ring0> j0k, ist immer noch nutzbar und 1983 halte ich für falsch
<j0k> its a wiki ;-) del it
<j0k> wassn das nun für neuer Shit? Ich konnte bisher auf meinem cinnamon 18.04 immer auch die Desktop Symbole vor/hinter Conky doppelkicken und somit starten. Das geht nun nicht mehr
<j0k> hmm witzig nach nem Reboot gehts wieder
<PL7icnc> Guten Abend Problem Java applet zur Zahnriemenberechnung Maedler.de
<PL7icnc> ich habe auf 18.04 upgedatet und nun geht wieder die webseite nicht 
<PL7icnc> bei 12.04 gigs 
<PL7icnc> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<k1l_> 12.04 ist schon lange tot :)
<PL7icnc> zeigt 5 Java versionen 
<PL7icnc> k1l_,  lang lebe 10.04 das beste das ich je hatte
<PL7icnc> zurück zum problem 
<PL7icnc> hat der kanal ein pasteservice
<k1l_> paste.ubuntuusers.de
<PL7icnc> um die 4 5 versionen zu zeigen 
<k1l_> oder paste.ubuntu.com
<PL7icnc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HSZcgD5ryx/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PL7icnc> https://maedler.de/Static/Tools  das ist das applet zur zahnriemenauslegung
<le_bot> Title: MÄDLER-Tools - Mädler Webshop (at maedler.de)
<PL7icnc> welches ich gerne nutze möchte 
<PL7icnc> Browser ist FF quantum 68
<PL7icnc> es started icedTeaweb applet
<k1l_> benötigt das oracle java kram?
<PL7icnc> jre denke ich 
<PL7icnc> Frage muss ich den rechner neu starten wenn ich die alternativen ändere
<k1l_> nein
<PL7icnc> Danke  mir kommt da gerade eine verdacht  das icedtea startet ja separat das muss doch ein browser plugin sein 
<k1l_> moment. das ist kein java applet. das ist java web start.
<k1l_> sudo update-alternatives --config javaws    müsste das sein
<PL7icnc> da sind 3 gelistet probier ich mal durch 
<PL7icnc> ERFOLG danke 
<k1l_> so, genug java für heute *schauder*
<k1l_> ;p
<netwo> Hey mein netbook Apsire one 752 findet meine Wlan karte nicht mehr lspci: https://pastebin.com/PWVPWkxb wer ne idee?
<le_bot> Title: netwo@netwo-AO752:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Seri - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<netwo> ubuntu 18.04
<j0k> was sagt rfkill list
<netwo> garnix
<k1l_> hat das ding nen schalter oder Fn tasten für wifi?
<netwo> hat nen schalter aber es passiert nöscht
<j0k> Hardware Schalter? Im BIOS abgeschaltet?
<netwo> ich hab im bios nacgeschaut keine option habs auch nicht ausgeschaltet
<netwo> hardware defekt vielleicht?
<k1l_> gehts mit nem alten kernel?
<j0k> und/oder ner LiveCD
<netwo> ich hatte vorher x ubuntu drauf da ging es random mal ja mal nein hab jetzt grade ubuntu 18.04 istalliert hier gehts garnicht
<k1l_> ok, welche karte ist denn verbaut?
<k1l_> einige dieser uralt karten brauchen noch firmware damit sie laufen
<j0k> "random mal ja mal nein" klingt ja schon leicht nach sterbender Hardware
<k1l_> da wäre das kernellog mal interessant obs die karte erkennt
<tomreyn> kann auch per usb angebunden sein
<j0k> stümt
<netwo_> sry mein tethering..
<netwo_> was für ne live cd würdet ihr probieren?
<j0k> rate mal ;-) wir sind hier in #ubuntu-de
<tomreyn> 18.04.3 desktop
<j0k> kannst ja ruhig mal eine ältere probieren mit der es (manchmal) noch ging
<netwo_> na das mach ich mal. die 18.04 hab ich ja grade fisch installiert da dürfte es live ja nicht anders sein oder?
<tomreyn> kommt drauf an welches 18.04 du firsch installiert httest
<tomreyn> 18.04.0, .1, .2, .3?
<netwo_> achso ich hab 3 istalliert. ich mach ma irgendne alte version. mal schauen
<tomreyn> an sich sollte die letzte zeile des lspci wohl das hier ausgespuckt haben auf nem 752: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series
<netwo_> ja das hat er aUCH UNTER XUBUNTU WENN ES MAL LIEF
<netwo_> arg
<netwo_> sry
<netwo_> so ich probiers mal schnell m it ubuntu 16.04. vielen dank bis hier.
<netwo> uUnter ubuntu 16.04 das selbe problem
<j0k> schalt doch mal den Hardwareschalter ein paar mal hin und her
<j0k> schalt doch mal den Hardwareschalter ein paar mal hin und her
<netwo_> zich mal probiert. Der daneben funktioniert auch und macht irgendwas mit der Bildschirmhelligkeit. Wlan tut nix.
<tomreyn> der wirelesschip ist bei dem system offenbar ne separate pcmcia-karte, kannst ja mal chauen ob die kabel ok sind
<tomreyn> äh pcie
<tomreyn> ganz unten das weiße label https://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/unterseite_offen_3e884c.jpg
<tomreyn> mit dem weißen kabel dran
<netwo_> ah okay das mach ich mal. Danke.
<netwo_> najut das wird der letzte Versuch sonst haltn 10€ wlan stick. Dankeschön erstmal und schönen abend.
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-03
<uniCATx> wo kriege ich Ubuntu 20.04 Mini ? und am liebsten ohne Snaped 
<uniCATx> die abgespeckte Version von UBU ist hier gemeint
<uniCATx> ich kann diese nirgendwo finden :-(
<k1l_> die mini iso gibts nicht mehr https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<le_bot> Title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> k1l_, thx für Dein Info - schade!
<k1l_> guck dir mal die server installation an. das ist das gleiche system nur ohne desktop. den kannst du dann ja wie du möchtest nachinstallieren
<uniCATx> k1l_, bingo, mach ich :-) 
<uniCATx> k1l_, hat server-version snaped incl. oder brauche ich mir darüber keine gedanken zu machen. da ich ja den Rotz nicht benutzen möchte. ich bevorzuge das klassische programminstallationsverfahren. 
<k1l_> einige programme wie gnome sachen oder chromium werden nur noch als snap angeboten, da die so einfacher aktualisiert werden können, was die user sich gewünscht haben.
<stevieh> die user haben sich das gewünscht? 
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-05
<sormin27> Hallo zusammen
<drc> hi
<sormin27> hat eine Person hier Erfahrung bei der Installation von koha auf einem ubuntu server?
<drc> oha, das ist sehr spezifisch
<drc> Die Anleitung sieht recht ausführlich aus … hast du mit einem bestimmten Schritt Probleme?
<sormin27> ja :/  es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung, ich komme nicht mehr weiter und werde aus den Forenbeiträgen nicht schlau
<drc> Bei welchem Schritt? Wie sieht der Fehler genau aus? 
<drc> Infos bitte als pastebin
<drc> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<drc> ha.
<sormin27> okay, ich brauche dafür einen Moment
<drc> Kein Problem, sag Bescheid
<sormin27> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxkcGynjg7/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> Was hast du denn da für ein Ubuntu?
<sormin27> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS 64bit + Plesk Onyx 
<drc> hmjo, die Pakete gibt es für 18.04 nicht
<drc> Erst ab 20.04
<drc> Nach der Doku da hast du zwei Möglichkeiten: Auf 20.04 wechseln oder die Pakete aus der jessie-Quelle nehmen
<sormin27> Großartig. Strato bietet mir nur noch ältere Installationen von Ubuntu an
<drc> Naja, wenn du ein sudo-Passwort hast, könntest du die Installation aktualisieren
<sormin27> wie kann ich das überprüfen?
<drc> Kannst du Pakete installieren?
<drc> (ich vermute mal ja)
<sormin27> ja, ich denke schon
<drc> Dann kannst du auch von 18.04 auf 20.04 wechseln
<sormin27> 	sudo apt-get update?
<drc> `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<drc> Offiziell erst ab morgen, aber naja.
<sormin27> "Befehl nicht gefunden"
<drc> Ansonsten, nimm die Pakete für jessie, wie hier beschrieben: https://wiki.koha-community.org/wiki/Debian#Support_for_Koha_on_older_versions_of_Debian.2FUbuntu_.28Debian_8.2C_Ubuntu_18.04.2C_Ubuntu_16.04.29
<le_bot> Title: Koha on Debian - Koha Wiki (at wiki.koha-community.org)
<drc> Ugh, was macht strato da für komische Sachen?
<drc> Dann bleibt dir wohl nur die zweite Variante
<sormin27> Es erscheint trotzdem die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<drc> Zeig mir mal die Ausgabe von `apt policy koha-common`, bitte
<sormin27> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hYyKv8tRVs/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> hmhm, Moment
<drc> Na wunderbar. Die Pakete für jessie brauchen das Paket auch
<drc> Da stimmt wohl die Anleitung nicht
<sormin27> http://koha.1045719.n5.nabble.com/Koha-on-Ubuntu-18-04-LTS-Bionic-Beaver-td5975633.html
<le_bot> Title: Koha-devel - Koha on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) (at koha.1045719.n5.nabble.com)
<drc> Meh, so Pakete aus anderen Version fummeln ist immer Gebastel
<sormin27> Ich verstehe leider nicht so ganz, was die Personen da vorschlagen
<drc> Ich würde eher versuchen, deinen Server auf 20.04 zu aktualisieren
<drc> Irgendwann muss das eh sein
<drc> Kannst du mal überprüfen, ob das Paket update-manager-core installiert ist?
<sormin27> Anscheinend erlaubt Strato keine Upgrades
<drc> Gucke auch gerade, scheint bei denen nur auf manchen Servern zu gehen
<sormin27> 'apt-get install update-manager-core'
<drc> Wenn du das Plesk benutzt, ist so ein  Update immer ein bisschen Aufwand. Ich hab das einmal gemacht, danach nie wieder
<drc> Plesk fummelt an so viel Zeug rum, dass das echt unschön werden kann
<drc> Ist eine andere VM eine Option?
<sormin27> Also eine Ubuntu Installation ohne Plesk?
<drc> Das könnte man zumindest sauber aktualisieren, ja
<drc> Ansonsten, was die Leute in dem Thread da vorschlagen: Sie laden die fehlenden Pakete von 20.04 runter und installieren sie von Hand
<drc> Das ist zum Testen okay, für den Dauerbetrieb würde ich davon abraten, weil dann irgendwann die Updates fehlen
<sormin27> das sollte schon stabil laufen :/  
<drc> Also eine dauerhafte Installation? Dann würd ich sagen, nimm eine VM mit 20.04 oder zumindest mit 18.04 ohne Plesk, die man dann auf 20.04 aktualisieren kann
<drc> Alles andere scheinen die Leute von Koha nicht sinnvoll zu unterstützen
<sormin27> ich setze gerade 18.04 ohne Plesk auf
<sormin27> ich bin ziemlich darüber erstaunt, warum alle Tutorials für 18.04 gar nicht dieses Problem mit den Paketen haben
<sormin27> http://www.dptripathi.in/download/installation.txt
<drc> Wahrscheinlich haben sie diese Abhängigkeiten erst mit Koha 20.05 eingeführt
<drc> Und die Versionen vorher hatten das Problem nicht
<sormin27> Für mich ist das alles wirklich "Neuland". Ich fuchse mich hier für einen guten Zweck ein
<drc> Ein Grund mehr, kein Gebastel zu betreiben, sondern das ordentlich zu lösen
<drc> Sag Bescheid, wenn du ein sauberes 18.04 hast, dann helfe ich gerne beim Update
<sormin27> vielen Dank
<sormin27> welchen Client ist empfehlenswert? ich nutze gerade auf Windows "putty"
<drc> Putty ist die Standardlösung, völlig okay
<drc> Gleich wieder da.
<sormin27> 18.04 ohne Plesk ist installiert
<drc> super
<drc> Gibt es jetzt do-release-upgrade?
<sormin27> Nein
<drc> Dann installier mal bitte das Paket update-manager-core
<sormin27> okay, hab ich
<drc> Gibt es den Befehl jetzt?
<sormin27> Checking for a new Ubuntu releaseThere is no development version of an LTS available.To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment releaseset Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.
<drc> Was sagt `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`?
<tomreyn> hat er der meldung nach been schon gemacht
<tomreyn> vielleicht mal ohne -d aufrufen
<sormin27> ich werde gefragt, ob die Sitzung über SSH forgesetzt werden soll
<drc> Das klingt besser
<sormin27> sie ,-)
<drc> Ja, bitte fortsetzen
<drc> Das sollte jetzt ein Update auf 20.04 (focal) machen
<sormin27> Es ist kurz eine Fehlermeldung aufgekommen und putty wurde geschlossen
<sormin27> anscheinend ist immer noch 18.04 installiert
<tomreyn> was für ein system ist denn das überhaupt? 
<drc> Mach das Putty mal wieder auf
<tomreyn> also hardwaremäßig
<sormin27> ich bin jetzt wieder eingeloggt
<drc> Sollte eine VM bei Strato sein, oder nicht?
<tomreyn> verwaltest du überhaupt den kernel, kannst du esw überhaupt upgraden?
<sormin27> VM bei Strato
<tomreyn> in der vergangenheit haben die container als 'server' bezeichnet, drum frage ich
<drc> Ernsthaft? :/
<drc> Ohje strato
<sormin27> ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Ich habe einen root Zugang
<drc> tomreyn, weißt du spontan wie man das feststellt?
<LupusE> hi
<sormin27> Hallo
<sormin27> ich habe das Paket Linux V10 https://www.strato.de/server/linux-vserver/
<le_bot> Title: Mieten Sie einen Linux V-Server mit SSD-Power bei STRATO! (at www.strato.de)
<tomreyn> drc: du kannst mal schauen was    cat /proc/version     ausgibt und was in /boot/ so alles rumliegt.
<tomreyn> äh sormin27 kann das tun
<drc> ;)
<drc> Aber das liest sich für mich nach echter VM
<sormin27> Linux version 4.15.0 (mockbuild@builder7.eng.sw.ru) (gcc version 4.8.5 20150623 (Red Hat 4.8.5-39) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Tue Jun 9 12:58:54 MSK 2020
<tomreyn> die "V-Server" sind anscheinend "Virtuozzo"
<tomreyn> du hast nen container da
<tomreyn> na ja, wahrscheinlich zumindest
<sormin27> das heißt, alles unbrauchbar?
<drc> naja, zumindest nicht aktualisierbar
<tomreyn> was liegt in /boot ?
<tomreyn> bitte pastebin nutzen
<sormin27> auch für eine Zeile?
<tomreyn> nö
<sormin27> -bash: /boot: Ist ein Verzeichnis
<tomreyn> sudo ls -lah /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<sormin27>  nc: Befehl nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> pfft. ist wohl nicht wirklich ein ubuntu, selbst der userspace nicht
<tomreyn> dann poste mal die ausgabe von     sudo ls -lah /boot     auf ein pastebin
<drc> Strato scheint da echt alles mögliche zu frickeln
<tomreyn> darf man fragen was du dafür zahlst pro monat?
<sormin27> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C45Yq66k9y/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sormin27> 5 Euro ohne Domain
<tomreyn> hmm dann wärst du bei hetzner besser aufgehoben
<sormin27> das läuft über einen gemeinnützigen Verein
<drc> Nach der Liste kannst du als Betriebssystem Debian 10 kriegen
<tomreyn> per neuinstallation, ja
<drc> Da gibt es alle Abhängigkeiten, die du so brauchst
<sormin27> ja? das wäre super
<drc> tomreyn: Ist eine ganz neue Kiste, haben eben schon neu installiert, um Plesk loszuwerden
<tomreyn> ah ok, dann kannst du ja noch vom vertrag zurücktreten?
<drc> sormin27: Wenn der Server nur für Koha ist, würde ich in Anbetracht der Umstände dann einfach auf Debian 10 umsteigen
<drc> Oder, wenn du gerne Ubuntu willst, den Anbieter wechseln ;)
<tomreyn> oder auch nur nen eigenen kernel
<tomreyn> oder die möglichkeit upzugraden
<sormin27> für mich macht es erst einmal keinen Unterschied. ich weiß nicht einmal, wie ich eine Domain konnektieren soll :)
<sormin27> es soll eine Subdomain angelegt werden und koha darüber erreichbar sein
<sormin27> weil die bisherige Domain + Webspace bei Strato liegt, bin ich bei Strato geblieben
<drc> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das Domainverwaltungsinterface bei Strato aussieht, aber normalerweise kann man eine Subdomain auf beliebige andere IPs zeigen lassen
<drc> Ein anderer Anbieter wäre da kein Problem
<drc> Aber wenn du eh nicht die Erfahrung hast, finde ich einen Debian-Container nicht sooo falsch
<tomreyn> ja, dann bist du ggf. deren zielgruppe
<sormin27> je weniger ich kaputt machen kann, desto besser
<tomreyn> https://www.hetzner.de/cloud bietet für 5 euro 'weniger', wobei das nur sehr bedingt vergleichbar ist
<le_bot> Title: Günstiges Cloud Hosting - Hetzner Online GmbH (at www.hetzner.de)
<drc> sormin27: dann bleibt mein Vorschlag gleich, nimm Debian 10 für das Koha
<sormin27> okay, ich lass gerade Debian 10 aufsetzen
<sormin27> ich habe bisher jahrelang mit normalen Paketen ohne root Zugang gearbeitet. dadurch konnte ich über das Webinterface der Anbieter Datenbanken, E-Mail-Adressen erstellen und das hat völlig ausgereicht
<sormin27> ich frage mich, ob ich das jetzt über die Kommandozeile machen muss
<sormin27> macht es eigentlich Sinn, Ubuntu auf einem älteren Rechner zu installieren und versuchen damit alltägliche Dinge zu erledigen?
<drc> Ich benutze Ubuntu als Hauptsystem
<sormin27> Ich kann euch gar nicht genug danken. Es hat funktioniert. Subdomain ist konnektiert, Koha steht :)
<drc> sehr schön, danke für die Rückmeldung :)
<sormin27> yayyyy :)
<sormin27> letzendlich musste ich auf verschiedene Tutorials zurückgreifen und ein bisschen ausprobieren, bis es funktioniert hat. 
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-06
<donbot> Moin, ich will gerade ein System migrieren und dafür habe ich neu installiert und will jetzt das alte LVM/LUKS dazu mounten, um home, etc, root zu kopieren. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich die zweite lv partition ansprechen kann, die von lvscan ebenfalls als /dev/vgubuntu/root angezeigt wird. Unterscheidbar sind die am Status ACTIVE/inactive. mount /dev/vgubuntu/root /mnt/oldroot mountet das aktuelle, aktive.
<donbot> Fand jetzt doch etwas dazu: vg umbenennen via uuid ging
<donbot> vgs -v meldete vorher: Cache: Duplicate VG name vgubuntu: Prefer existing [uuid] vs new [uuid], nach umbenennen und LUKS einmal zu und aufschließen sind die Namen eindeutig
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-08
<Freestyler1> Guten Abend. Ich bin Linux Einsteiger und habe eine Frage. Ich habe mir dazu zwar das Ubuntusers- Wiki durchgelesen. Aber trotzdem fehlt mir irgendwie das Verständnis. Es geht mir um Folgendes:  Wenn ich einem user chown -cR /var/www/html zuweise. Heißt das dann, dass er Eigentümer von den Unterordern von /var wird oder heißt, dass das er
<Freestyler1> Eigentümer von den Unterordnern von HTML wird?
<drc> html und alle Unterordner
<Freestyler1> Danke drc
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-09
<marshmello> ' wird bei mir in oo-writer ins › umgewandelt. Das Layout unten stimmt jedoch. Was könnte die Ursache sein?
